#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-26
<LjL> Seveas: it doesn't take me long to join and part it, either. got a red highlight on "ubotu has joined", so i can see immediately when it's back
<Seveas> I hoped to have fixed the initial-lag-problem-thing
<Seveas> but supybot once again provs to be silly
<LjL> instead, the bot didn't join *any* channels :P
<LjL> that sure cures lag :P
<Seveas> it did join, one every f*ing thirty seconds
<LjL> ah nice
<LjL> oh right, my notify list log looks like a christmas tree
<mc44> woo!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> there is a bot in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: nick/owner?
<ikonia> the user sabiancra is a bot
<tonyyarusso> and trigger?
<ikonia> trigger appears to be !seen
<tonyyarusso> PC got it
<ikonia> thanks guys
<PriceChild> :P
<ikonia> I sooooooooooooooo wish the fesity beta wasn't public
<ikonia> so fed up of hearing "I upgraded to fesity and it doesn't work2
<ikonia> "Hi I'm new to linux - I want to use fesity.....is it stable"
<ikonia> dull dull dull
<tonyyarusso> !beta
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<tonyyarusso> You can use that.
<tonyyarusso> Note the second half.
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: the keys "b - e - t and a" are worn out on my laptop from typing "beta"
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: we could alias !poiu to it
<ikonia> ha ha ha h
<ikonia> thas all I needed, something to make me chuckle
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Arwen said: !drm is not cool
<LjL> !botabuse > arwen    (arwen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> ikonia: a legitimate pm?
<ikonia> LjL: looks like it
<ikonia> LjL: nothing bad anyway
<ikonia> just "do you know about ubuntu"
<LjL> hm. well, he's annoying like that - and more. he's been doing many little annoying things, i've had enough now
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> certainly not questioning that
<ikonia> I'm just doing other things so didn't notice until you kicked him
<ikonia> and I thought I'd look him up to see if there was any reason he was pm'ing me
<LjL> yeah, and the reason is, he's annoying
<ikonia> fair enough
<LjL> i'll be off to bed soon, please change back the topic of #ubuntu+1 when the dependencies are back to working
* tonyyarusso would, but can't
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: just ask in here, someone can op ya to do it
<tonyyarusso> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<_seanc_> Can I be tested?
<_seanc_> ##ubuntu-ops
<_seanc_> #ubuntu is telling me to come here since I changed my port and be tested.
<tonyyarusso> _seanc_: Join ##tonyyarusso for a minute please
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Oh funny......story later.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> So.......we just switched from the dialup to cable recently, and apparently our router is exploitable.
<tonyyarusso> I tried testing a victim in ##tonyyarusso and knocked myself off :S
<tonyyarusso> Can't fix the firmware either - dad's freaked out by that
<apokryphos> hah
<Bright-Light> Why was I banned from #ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Bright-Light: Because you have a history under the nick "Jetfighter"
<Bright-Light> Meh. What?
<Bright-Light> tonyyarusso: Who is Jetfighter?
<tonyyarusso> Bright-Light: Apparently another name you have gone by at this hostname
<Bright-Light> Not me
<Bright-Light> Might've been a few cousins of mine...They were visiting this week
<tonyyarusso> Speak to LjL when he's around if you think there has been an error.
<Bright-Light> tonyyarusso: It could have been a cousin. I had cousins over this week, they used my laptop...
<tonyyarusso> It goes back to Mar 11th
<Bright-Light> That I can't explain, but it wasn't me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> Can sombody please ban JasonBBB in #ubuntu? He keeps coming back.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<sulimo> hi guys, can someone test me for the dcc exploit.  i got redirected to #ubuntu-read-forum ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, sulimo needs your super dee cee cee testing skills
<Hobbsee> seems OK
<Hobbsee> sulimo: try now
<sulimo> hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> sulimo: no problem
<sulimo> not sure why that happened to me today.  been in the forum before
<Hobbsee> it's only for #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> seeing as that's a very busy channel
<sulimo> sorry, i meant to say i was in that channel
<Hobbsee> ahh
<sulimo> thank you regardless
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: where are you?
<Hobbsee> !satff
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about satff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jenda> huh
<jenda> Hobbsee: aloha
<Hobbsee> jenda: you cant kline.  we've got a spam on joiner again
<jenda> ah
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, there's 3 staff on /stats p...?
<jenda> Hobbsee: will try to get you someone.
<Hobbsee> not sure who's doing it though
<Hobbsee> [22:56]  [Whois]  kayli is n=lubovmf@88.245.2.218 (rYfFf) was the spammer
<Hobbsee> [23:00]  [Whois]  eran is n=beverlie@203.130.10.209 (halimeda17t)
<Hobbsee> got another one
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> guys, we're getting more spam on joiners
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, nobody in /stats p responding?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: didnt try.  still wondering who's doing it
<elkbuntu> get the staffers on the case.. they have more powers to see im sure
<mc44> is anyone in #ubuntu+1?
<mc44> <ferret_0567> I wonder what will happen by trying this command which will surely screw up everything and SHOULD NOT be done: rm -fdr /
<mc44> after I told him off for saying rm -fdr /
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> SportChick: we've got spam on join people in #ubuntu i think
<SportChick> still?
<Hobbsee> and they were randomly privmsg'ing after taht too
* SportChick checkws
<Hobbsee> did when i was joining before
<SportChick> they're ignoring me :(
<Hobbsee> awww
<elkbuntu> im yet to get hit too
<Pici> Maybe they're just picking on you
<Hobbsee> you have to wait a bit
<Hobbsee> yeah, maybe
<SportChick> I'm in with two nicks, Hobbsee - neither one's beeen hit
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> i havent been hti this time
<Hobbsee> yay, mneptok came back!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK hides from LongPointyStick 
* LongPointyStick DOOMS GazzaK 
<GazzaK> meh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, h3sp4wn said: ubotu: lol is If you want to laugh, use heh or hah or bwahahaha. lol doesn't sound like laughter at all and makes you look like an aol user
<PriceChild> spoil sport...
<LjL> why not BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<LjL> that looks way, way more like a laugh
<LjL> of course lol is also not *supposed* to sound like a laugh. "afaik" is not supposed to sound like the stretch of one's knowledge, does it
<mc44> well I pronounce it "a fake", so actually it does :p
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> sorry....
<PriceChild> BWAHAHAHAHA
<LjL> expletives deleted mc44
<tsmithe> poor guy
<tsmithe> i'll get those expletives back, if it's well, maybe not the last thing i do
<tsmithe> revenge!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> Seveas, can you get ubotu to unignore me? pretty please
<tsmithe> and here's a pre-emptive thanks, as i'm going away: thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, ompaul said: opsnack is <reply> Peanuts!
<ompaul> my new cloak arrrrr
<ompaul> Seveas, ^^ :)
<Seveas> ompaul, just @login
<mc44> haha
<Seveas> cloaks are irrelevant
<ompaul> doh
<ompaul> @login
<ompaul> that?
<Seveas> yes
* PriceChild doesn't like peanuts
<ompaul> PriceChild, you can have walnuts then :)
* tsmithe glares at ubotu 
<PriceChild> tsmithe, ubotu looks annoyed at that glaring...
<PriceChild> he's turned around now
<tsmithe> mrrgh
<mc44> Walnuts!
* tsmithe likes walnuts
<Amaranth> !opsnack
<ubotu> Good ops! Please don't ban me.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<tsmithe> !opsnack
<tsmithe> maybe it's jealous
<tsmithe> !botsnack
<Amaranth> !no opsnack is <reply> Peanuts!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> !opsnack
<ubotu> Peanuts!
<Pici> No Ubugtu... :(
<Amaranth> bug 1
<tsmithe> Ubugtu always loved me :'(
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Amaranth> they merged
<Amaranth> @futurama
<ubotu> Bender: "That's not my gold-plated 25-pin connector."
<tsmithe> @lart Amaranth
<Amaranth> @lart tsmithe
* ubotu gets the neuraliser out and points it at tsmithe
<tsmithe> pah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> @vin
<ubotu> Vin Diesel will always exist as long as there is hatred in the hearts of men.
<PriceChild> I thought ubotu wouldn't lart tsmithe as he was ignored?
<tsmithe> no - that was just it's random backfiring mechanism
<tsmithe> and it was coincidentally me :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> @pity foo
* ubotu pokes foo in the eye
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Random backfiring, indeed.
<tsmithe> indeed
<maxamillion> who would i speak with about the details of being a MOTU?
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-motu
<maxamillion> ompaul: lol ... thanks
* maxamillion == noob
<ompaul> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ompaul> so I thought about it ;-)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> i can't even call myself a noob? ... that's a little rough ;)
<ompaul> maxamillion, do you really want me to answer that?
<maxamillion> ompaul: no no
<ompaul> pity, there was a great answer for it
<maxamillion> ok, lemme hear it
<ompaul> if you want to consider it a respect thing, if you respect yourself and know that you are learning,  you can also repect others and their abilities which may not be as good as yours in some areas but much better than you at other things
<ompaul> :)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> true
<ompaul> na, not lol, you will understand one day
<ompaul> :)(
<maxamillion> i just don't entirely know my way around the "ubuntu way" of doing things
<ompaul> I missed that
<maxamillion> i've been on debian for a few years now
<ompaul> so, you now stuff others don't
<maxamillion> i like to think i do
<ompaul> and maybe not in this field
<tsmithe> yay for the ubuntu way
<maxamillion> i think this summer i am going to be a MOTU pupil
<mc44> maxamillion: just dont learn from tsmithe, he is craaaazy
<tsmithe> and not in a bad way, thoguugh
<tsmithe> hmm i think thoguugh isn't a word
<tsmithe> you get the gist anyhoo
<PriceChild> tsmithe, i'm not sure if gist and anyhoo are real words either...
<mc44> well gist is
<tsmithe> oh damnit
<mc44> ;)
<tsmithe> and anyhoo definitely is
<PriceChild> hehe
<maxamillion> !language tsmithe
<maxamillion> errr ...
<maxamillion> !language | tsmithe
<ubotu> tsmithe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tsmithe> well, i have no botabuse retort, as some people *cough*seveas*cough* decided that it would be funny to have ubotu ignore me
<maxamillion> tsmithe: he _is_ the bot controller
<tsmithe> meh
<tsmithe> and it's "He" with a capital H
<PriceChild> and it _is_ funny
<tsmithe> fyi :P
<maxamillion> :P
<tsmithe> and PriceChild, it truly isnt
* PriceChild smirks
<mc44> And on the Fourth day He made tsmithe silent, and all was well
<tsmithe> mrrh
<maxamillion> lol ... debianplanet.net hasn't been updated in a year :/
<mc44> "News when its ready"
<maxamillion> LOL
<apokryphos> it was replaced by planet.debian.org right?
<maxamillion> i think so, yes
<maxamillion> i just assumed they would take it down or redirect
<Seveas> <mc44> "News when its ready" <-- that is so funny/bad :)
<mc44> Seveas: thanks :)
<tsmithe> /now/ can i be unbanned?
<ompaul> tsmithe, no never
<ompaul> it is not possible
<ompaul> it can't be done etc
<tsmithe> hmm
<Seveas> call for votes here, when should I unignore tsmithe from the bot? a) now b) tomorrow c) next week d) never
<Seveas> I vote d
<tsmithe> Seveas, that's mean!
<GazzaK> d
<ompaul> Seveas, see above you have no option
<tsmithe> everyone will vote d!
<GazzaK> too right
<Seveas> I certainly expect that
<GazzaK> :p
* tsmithe weeps
<GazzaK> Seveas, how about e) for five min each day
<Seveas> ...and not tell him which 5
<ompaul> GazzaK, as long as he does not know the 5 mins and is likely to be on line
<ompaul> so we can say "ya missed"
* tsmithe rolls around weeping
<Seveas> GazzaK, you're more evil than me :)
<tsmithe> !ops
<tsmithe> vote for a!
<Seveas> @lart tsmithe
* ubotu signs tsmithe up for AOL
<LjL> now i vote d
<mc44> hah
<tsmithe> now?!
<LjL> maybe without the !ops...
<tsmithe> but it didn't do anything! :P
<LjL> (although the bot seemingly could care less)
<tsmithe> that's what makes it pitiful! :P
<ompaul> Seveas, we are but mere beginners beside GazzaK and evil
<LjL> no it didn't, but did you know it wouldn't? :P
<tsmithe> yes!
<LjL> besides, i've got a highlight on !ops anyway, so you annoyed me allthesame :P
<tsmithe> well, pah
<Seveas> @lart tsmithe
* ubotu --purges tsmithe
* ompaul goes to write that quiz
<LjL> i vote for unignoring tsmithe but only on the condition that @morse will forever be enabled - and i'm not ignored :P
<tsmithe> LjL, just cos you know morse code :P
<tsmithe> but sure!
<tsmithe> go for that!
<Seveas> GazzaK, prod
<tsmithe> Seveas, is GazzaK going to work for you?
<LjL> tsmithe: which is why i didn't mention @unmorse
<tsmithe> hehe
<Bright-Lite> LjL
<LjL> hello Bright-Lite
<Bright-Lite> Wtf you ban me for?
<LjL> Bright-Lite: you were never intended to be unbanned
* tsmithe guesses that using "wtf" isn't going to help
<LjL> you could join simply because you had changed your IP address
<LjL> i simply fixed a problem.
<Bright-Lite> LjL: I did nothing =\
<LjL> Bright-Lite: spamming several operators with insulting private NOTICEs, in an attempt to flood them out, is nothing? i didn't think so.
<Bright-Lite> Meh, what? I didn't notice anyone...
<LjL> don't be stupid, there's me, pricechild and someone else i'm forgetting who can testify that you did
<LjL> lying won't make your ban shorter, either
<Bright-Lite> I'm not lying. Me and my brother share an IP address.
<LjL> and your brother uses the same nickname, too?
<Seveas> heh, the evil brother excuse
<Seveas> NOW THERE'S A SHOCKER
<Bright-Lite> Now there is the one who muted me
<LjL> who, me? yes, very shortly
<GazzaK> ouch Seveas no need to prod so hard :p
<mc44> GazzaK: Id get used to that if youre gonna be his "worker" :)
<GazzaK> "worker"  is that a different word for something?
<mc44> Na, that was my evil brother talking
<GazzaK> yeah
<Seveas> mc44, jerk :p
<GazzaK> was that Seveas nice brother?
<Seveas> sister
<PuMpErNiCkLe> @lart Bright-Lite
* ubotu pushes the wall down onto Bright-Lite whilst whistling innocently
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-27
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LjL> what's "FIOS"?
<LjL> (see #ubuntu, twice)
<nalioth> fiber internet something service
<LjL> yeah, i just realized it was the host name...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> it's verizon's fiber optic service
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kjm> Hello there.  On saturday night, my little brother decided it would be funny to flood the #ubuntu channel.  This seems to have resulted in a ban for me from #ubuntu - is there any way to rectify this?
<thoreauputic> kjm: do you know who applied the ban ?
<kjm> thoreauputic - unfortunately no.  I was not at home when this occurred.  I only know of this because I have been banned form #ubuntu since Sunday (when I last tried logging on) and I finally was told of what he was up to.
<thoreauputic> kjm: try now
<kjm> no joy
<thoreauputic> hmm
<kjm> [quote]  * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned). [/quote]  :(
<thoreauputic> kjm: I just removed it (twice)
<kjm> thoreauputic - on another attempt, I was succesful
<thoreauputic> OK
<kjm> thanks!  and, rest assured, 1,000 lashes for the little punk will be handed down.
<thoreauputic> kjm: heh - just be *very* careful in there :)
<kjm> lol, not to worry - I am usually lurking to help when I can. Cheers for the assistance.
<thoreauputic> kjm: and keep your brother away from the keyboard :) Set a tough password and lock the desktop!
<thoreauputic> yw
<kjm> have a nice evening :)
<vorian> what is it with evil brothers anyways?  :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* atoponce thinks it's the 'easy excuse' :)
<Hobbsee> what is?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> As a brother myself, I'd accept 'unfortunate truth' more often than 'excuse'. >:)
<atoponce> Hobbsee: a 'brother' using the computer to spam the channel
<Hobbsee> ahh
<thoreauputic> atoponce: of course, it's also in the same league as "my dog ate my homework"
<thoreauputic> ')
<atoponce> exactly.
<m0nk_> guys
<m0nk_> i have a problem:|
<elkbuntu> m0nk_, what is this problem of which you speak?
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: that is the kind of statement up with which we will not put !
<thoreauputic> 'p
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> did it fry your brain dear? :
* elkbuntu ducks and runs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> has Mez been around today?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportyGal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* gouki goes to bed. 'night everyone!
<Jucato> !no changethemes is <reply> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<Madpilot> Jucato, there is already !themes
<Madpilot> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Madpilot> which probably needs some work, it's a mess of URLs
<Jucato> Madpilot: I was only modifying something that already existed
<Jucato> I didn't add that factoid (hence the "see !changethemes" at the end of !themes)
<Madpilot> fair enough
<Madpilot> maybe add the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy URL to !changethemes?
<Jucato> it's already in !themes?
<Jucato> ah that's for Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> yeah, it's basically a Gnome-specific page
<Jucato> ok :)
<mneptok> why not just point to "apt-get install gnome-art" for Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> mneptok, because the EyeCandy page covers more than just gnome-art
<Jucato> !no changethemes is <reply> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<mneptok> yeah, but IMO eye candy != themes
<Jucato> mneptok: that's just the title of the page, but it's actually about themeing Ubuntu
<Jucato> (probably not a good title for it)
<Madpilot> I've never been happy with the page title of that - and I created that page...
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Madpilot: I'm not sure if it's an intended thing, but I can only see boxes in between the menu names on that page. like in "System [ ]  Preferences [ ]  Themes"
<Madpilot> boxes where? In the menu box on the right?
<Jucato> Madpilot: no, in sentences. like "Ubuntu 6.10 and earlier: click System ? Preferences ? Theme."
<Jucato> hm.. strange, when I pasted that line of text here, they show up as arrows :)
* Jucato checks in Firefox :D
<Madpilot> Jucato, they're Unicode arrows
<Madpilot> which browser screws them up?
<Jucato> konqi...
<Jucato> hehe ok nvm :D
<Jucato> (who would use Konqi on Ubuntu anyway lol)
<Madpilot> Epiphany & Opera both show arrows. Sounds like a Konqi bug - is it not set to UTF-8?
<Jucato> never checked actually. checking now
<Jucato> weird... still not showing up... might be a bug. thanks anyway :)
<Madpilot> np. file as a konqi bug, or as a bug against whichever font is in use by konqi
* Hobbsee throws peanuts at Madpilot 
<mneptok> dicotyledonicious
* Madpilot builds a small trebuchet, and lobs peanuts back at Hobbsee.
* Hobbsee hides behind mneptok 
<mneptok> ballistilicious
<Madpilot> I really did build a small treb, about ten years ago - it was a lot of fun: http://www.warbard.ca/trebuchet.html
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heh
<mneptok> i went the slacker route and bought handguns
* Hobbsee throws Amaranth at mneptok 
<Madpilot> god, the layout of that page is a mess. Never cleaned up my early CSS, evidently
<Amaranth> eep
<Madpilot> mneptok, handguns? In Canada? I have my doubts ;)
<mneptok> Madpilot: in the US. where such laws are saner.
<Madpilot> ah, OK. Except you misspelled "insaner"
<mneptok> i experienced more gun violence in my first 2 months in .ca than i did in 41 years in the US
<mneptok> hint: you may FEEL safer, but you ain't.
<Seveas> Jenda, awake?
<Seveas> apparently not :p
<Seveas> SportChick, nalioth ?
* Hobbsee beats Seveas with a large herring
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Jenda> Seveas: at your service?
* Jenda was running arrands
<Seveas> Jenda, morgs wants a cloak
<Jenda> ubuntu/member?
<Seveas> of course :)
<Jenda> Seveas: done
<Jenda> damned operserv forgot all about me.
<effie_jayx> Jenda,  did it work out fine??
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> effie_jayx, Jenda won't let operserv beat him ;)
<effie_jayx> hehehe
<Jenda> of course ;)
<Jenda> effie_jayx: and the other thing, I'm not sure yet :)
<effie_jayx> Jenda,  he said it was effective 24 hours...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Jenda> effie_jayx: well, there isn't anything there yet. I don't think they can do it that fast.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Jenda,  ok... keep me posted then :D
<effie_jayx> catch you later
<Jenda> lators
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @now UTC
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 27 2007, 11:33:56 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 8 hours 26 minutes
<Seveas> @now Amsterdam
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: March 27 2007, 13:34:01 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 8 hours 25 minutes
<Seveas> ubotu does DST \o/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does dst \o/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> :(
<Fujitsu> Looks a little wrong seeing ubotu doing that.
<Seveas> heh
<ubotu> \o/ Fujitsu
* Fujitsu bows to our new omnipotent overlord.
<jenda> =9
* SportChick tacklehugs Seveas 
* Hobbsee tacklehugs SportChick and Seveas 
<SportChick> \o/
* Seveas has bad news for Hobbsee and elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> you're coming to UDS?
* elkbuntu pokes Seveas
<Seveas> worse
<elkbuntu> what could be worse?
<mc44> You're going to australia? :)
<elkbuntu> oh hell no
<Seveas> even worse
<elkbuntu> o.O
<Seveas> I'M GOING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!1
<Hobbsee> Seveas: no you're not.
<elkbuntu> ooh.. how does one get in on such a plan?
* Hobbsee is already doing that.
<elkbuntu> seriously dude.. what are we trembling about?
<Seveas> and .au will be the dumping groud for criminals, oh wait...
* Seveas now hides
<elkbuntu> you've already nuked us!
<Hobbsee> hah
<elkbuntu> they're all dead
<Hobbsee> Seveas: come to UDS.
<Seveas> I may
<elkbuntu> what's the horrid news then?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: sudo come to UDS.
<Seveas> ROFL
<elkbuntu> bwahahaha!
<elkbuntu> if you're not yet coming, and you're not coming to australia, and you're not taking over the world.. what could possibly top those?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> darn, no autorejoin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> dude.. tellll ussssd
<Hobbsee> haha
<Seveas> /kickban hobbsee sudo go away
<elkbuntu> s/d//
<Hobbsee> bloody lag chanserv
* Seveas hugs Hobbsee 
* elkbuntu waits for the horrible news
* Hobbsee wonders what hte catch is, but hugs Seveas back
* Tm_T waits pointy stick
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: hey
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Hobbsee, the catch is dutch cooties :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ugh.
<Seveas> don't worry, they're too stoned to be effective
<elkbuntu> lol
<Hobbsee> riiiight
* Seveas goes on hacking samba
<Fujitsu> Seveas: What damage are you causing it?
<Seveas> nothing big
<Seveas> just an evil hack
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, hobbsee and i are supposed to be scared of bad news, but we dont know what the bad news is yet
<Seveas> elkbuntu, don't worry, you'll die
<Fujitsu> elkbuntu: I have noted that... I was wondering what he was doing to Samba.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, as will you
<Seveas> of course
<Seveas> WE WILL ALL DIE
<Hobbsee> Seveas: may well die quicker
<mc44> Sooner rather than later, though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (DOOM!!!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> so is the bad news just htat we're going ot die?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I prefer wolfenstein over doom :p
<mc44> what an anti-climax
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Seveas> mc44, climaxing on IRC is !o4o
<mc44> Seveas: ok we can do it in PM if you'd rather :p
<gnomefreak> whois op in -bugs?
<Seveas> /me
<Hobbsee> i'm not
<gnomefreak> see -bugs for either bot or just troll
<gnomefreak> van.....
<Hobbsee> ah yeah,  i noticed that
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas might want to fix your "e" its a major vowel
<Hobbsee> Seveas: thanks
<gnomefreak> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> gnomefreak, fixing that will mean laptop keyboard replacement
<Seveas> those are not too cheap
<gnomefreak> ah
<mc44> you lost your e key?
<gnomefreak> mc44: most likely not since he typing them now
<Seveas> mc44, no, it just sometimes doesn't react to being pushed down
* gnomefreak was thinking dirt or drink or something under key
<mc44> ah. Who nds that lttr anyway
<Seveas> gnomefreak, cleaned already :)
<gnomefreak> ah :)
<SportChick> Seveas: 2 weeks later, we finally got our system to boot under ubuntu
<SportChick> :D
<Seveas> @lart mc44
* ubotu files mc44 under the L for lame
<Seveas> @lart 44 mc44
* ubotu forces mc44 to use emacs for 3 weeks
<jenda> rofl
<jenda> that's evil, Seveas
<jenda> @lart the evil overlord
* ubotu judo chops the evil overlord
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: newpackage is <reply> Information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New - See also: !motu, !packages, and !software.
<LjL> !packages
<LjL> !packaging
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<LjL> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<LjL> !no packaging is <reply> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !newpackage is <alias> packaging
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Pici> Ah, that is better
<LjL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<LjL> !no backports is <reply> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !packaging is <sed> /$/ - See also !backports/
<LjL> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<LjL> !googleearth is <sed> /$/ - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<ubotu> Missing end delimiter
<LjL> shuddup
<LjL> !googleearth is <sed> /$/ - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository/
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !-googleearth
<ubotu> googleearth is <alias> google earth - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:38:52
<LjL> !google earth is <sed> /$/ - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> dunno just how much medibuntu is to be encouraged, but it still sounds better to me than running a .bin from google.com
<highvoltage> LjL: I think the ubuntu wiki links quite a lot to medibuntu, so it's probably better than a random .bin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hi PriceChild
<PriceChild> Hey Hobbsee :)
<gnomefreak> my ubuntu-planet folder is gone do to stupidity do i need to redo the full bzr commit to set it back up?
<gnomefreak> i think i got it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> oh HELL no.. jbj is on the ubuntuwomen mailing list
<Kamping_Kaiser> excuse me while i die laughing
* Pici doesnt get it
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, you're excused
* Seveas gives elkbuntu a hug
<Seveas> relax dear, you'll survive
<elkbuntu> but i want to kiiiillll
<elkbuntu> Pici, let me paste
* Seveas hands elkbuntu the flamethrower
* Seveas gos to grab his asbestos underwear
<Kamping_Kaiser> it must be hell in there!
<Seveas> in my underwear? Neh, not so bad
<Seveas> I shower regularly :p
<mc44> In acid
<elkbuntu> Pici, some background... a female member of -de recently received unwanted attention. yesterday actually, afaik. she posted and a conversation has ensued..
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe.
<elkbuntu> Pici, today, a fellow known as Joel Bryan Juliano posted the following:
<elkbuntu> I think the Ubuntu code of conduct should be updated with the following rules.
<elkbuntu> 1. Don't PM the Ubuntu members specially the opposite sex asking their age, their pictures, marital status
<elkbuntu> and the usual crap, because they are crossing the line by doing so, and subjected to be expelled from the
<elkbuntu> Ubuntu community.
<elkbuntu> 2. Don't even be interested on the opposite sex because that's crap.
<elkbuntu> Sounds good?
<mc44> I like number 2
<Seveas> so, gay sexual advances are still ok?
<Pici> Oh boy...
* mc44 cuddles Seveas 
* Seveas licks mneptok 
<elkbuntu> Seveas, seemingly
<Pici> or girl.. er.. let me just stop talking :p
<Seveas> elkbuntu, it's just not fair
<jenda> Seveas: now that was grose.
<Seveas> straight people are always discriminated
<jenda> *gross
<mc44> jenda: a/s/l?
<mc44> pics?
<elkbuntu> Seveas, yeah... this means we cant hug anymore. sorry
<Seveas> darn
<Seveas> but... but... you're so cuddly!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, a/s/l?
<mc44> marital status?
<jenda> mc44: usual crap?
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: and yours?
<effie_jayx> heheh
* jenda runs
<elkbuntu> pleia2, a/s/l, wil u b my grlfrnd?
<elkbuntu> ;)
<effie_jayx> lol
<pleia2> gasp! ;)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  would you be my valentine?
<Seveas> hi pleia2
<pleia2> hello
<effie_jayx> upss valetine's long gone :S
<mc44> effie_jayx: theres always next year
<effie_jayx> hehe
<mc44> Im taking bookings now!
<jenda> effie_jayx: nah, on valentine's day, I'm too busy celebrating my birthday ;)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, stop! you're breaking the CoC v2.jbj
<Seveas> jenda, is that today?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, sorry
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  hehehehe
<Seveas> :p
<jenda> Seveas: no, on Valentine's Day :)
<mc44> Seveas: now we must expell you from the community
<Seveas> jenda, ah, I misread that
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas, jenda look it up :P
<Seveas> mc44, oh gnoes
<elkbuntu> seriously though.. the guy has not a properly functioning brain
<mc44> Seveas: with pointy sticks!
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser, mc44 - get a room.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> aah.. another mail from him
<mc44> elkbuntu: his emails to -discuss are always... fascinating
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas!##windows]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas!##windows]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i have a room
<Kamping_Kaiser> care to join me?
<elkbuntu> I know I might be gathering personal disagreements from the ubuntu community, considering I applied all my available SoC applications to Ubuntu and crossing my fingers that personal hate would be out of the picture. I am risking myself and everything just to voice out my opinion.
<elkbuntu> I just want to say that this would be the expected norms from any community. I know those people are odd, I sympathize  on what happen but I must say that not all people are on the same level. There are people that we can get along so well, and there are that we can never seems to get along. Sometimes, it is really important to remind us that we are not perfect.
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: never!
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, </3
<Seveas> elkbuntu, why does that make no sense at all?
<mc44> elkbuntu: its like zen!
<Pici> My head hurts now.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, not a clue ;)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, ok
<Seveas> so it's not just me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm facinated how people make themselves out to be victems, incase people disagree
<Seveas> elkbuntu, oh no, we have something in common... must be against CoC v2
<elkbuntu> that was his response to "Oh please ... Tell me this was as a very poor taste joke."
<jenda> That guy doesn't see the 'use common sense' written in big, bold letters between the lines of the CoC.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, is that you displaying interest dear?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, you know I love you
<mc44> @expell Seveas
<elkbuntu> !coc-jbj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc-jbj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !coc-jbj is <reply> a/s/l?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !coc-jbj | jenda
<ubotu> jenda: a/s/l?
<PriceChild> lol
* elkbuntu dies laughing
<mc44> hahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> >.<
<jenda> ROFLMAO
<jenda> hahaha
<jenda> :-D
<elkbuntu> ough.... my body hurts now
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 27 2007, 15:37:57 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 4 hours 22 minutes
<Seveas> Lord Bacon is late
<jenda> Seveas: late for what?
<elkbuntu> for what?
<elkbuntu> ah... the super secret reply
<Seveas> elkbuntu, for confirming doom
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> ooh.. but under CoC-2.jbj, i'm safe!
<Seveas> you're not
<mc44> secrets! OMGZ pls tell me
<Seveas> mc44, you'll die
<elkbuntu> he's right, mc44
<mc44> BEtter than living without knowing
<elkbuntu> spain will never be the same
<Seveas> spain?
<jenda> mc44: you didn't understand. First, you'll live without knowing. Then, you will die.
<Seveas> pain!
* effie_jayx takes note... first it was the Hobbsee's long Pointy stick of doom, now jono's super secret reply"
<mc44> @pity jenda
* ubotu uses mc44 as a biological warfare study
<mc44> gnr
<Seveas> lol
<jenda> whoa
* Seveas  randomly backfiring larts
<jenda> :)
<Seveas> of course, /me is immune to backfire
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  after all you are the ubuntu god
<jenda> Seveas: what happens if you try to lart yourself?
<Seveas> jenda, it will lart me
<mc44> jenda: ubotu explodes
<jenda> Seveas: muhehe
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, no.. not the ubuntu god. he is god
<effie_jayx> :O
<jenda> elkbuntu: no, arnieboy is god.
<elkbuntu> you didnt know?
<elkbuntu> jenda, oh hell no
<effie_jayx> o if I do atitude install god... Seveas takes over my machine ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.jenda!#automatix]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, 'fraid so
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  hehe
<PriceChild> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.jenda!#automatix]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> but he told us he was?
<jenda> O_O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o jenda]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jenda> mehehe :)
<Seveas> jenda, you know I have to kill you now...
<Seveas> or at least take away your arms
* elkbuntu gets the popcorn out
<jenda> hehe
<PriceChild> uuu jenda you're not meant to do that :P
* Kamping_Kaiser hides behind elkbuntu 
<jenda> And should I take yours, Seveas ?
<PriceChild> not having explicit ops in here and all, Naughty boy.
<effie_jayx> jenda,  in your absence Seveas  was granted the rank of Deity
<Seveas> we could play a game of jenda...
<jenda> nooo!
<Seveas> YES
* mc44 pulls brick out of jenda
<jenda> mc44: oh, thanks.
* Seveas pulls of his left leg and drops it on his head
<jenda> mc44: I was wondering what that strange itching was.
* jenda topples
<jenda> Seveas: you lose!
<Seveas> darn
* Seveas throws out the jenda
<effie_jayx> jenda,  misread that... jenda topless :S
<mc44> Hah, you arent omnipotent!
<Seveas> effie_jayx, HAHAHAHA
<elkbuntu> lawl
<jenda> hahaha
<mc44> !coc-jbj | effie_jayx
<ubotu> effie_jayx: a/s/l?
<Seveas> effie_jayx, as scary as 'jenda topless' sounds, jenda in bikini is way scarier
<effie_jayx> hehehe
<mc44> Seveas: pics? :p
<Seveas> http://images.google.com/search?q=jenda+in+bikini
<elkbuntu> Seveas, mneptok in a bikini trumps that.. hell, mneptok trumps that ;)
<Seveas> http://images.google.com/images?q=jenda+in+bikini
<jenda> PriceChild: technically, being in the access list like that, it is my duty to take necessary action if no channel op would. And that was the case ;)
<Seveas> apparently jenda is a fish
<PriceChild> lol :)
<Seveas> or a toilet
<jenda> I don't get any results :(
<mc44> Seveas: erm... turn off safe search :)
<Seveas> http://www.secretswindows.com/divertissement/understanding.jpg
<Seveas> mc44, LOL
<Seveas> oh dear... http://cover6.cduniverse.com/CDUCoverart/Adult/Small/6867376.jpg
<elkbuntu> Seveas!
* elkbuntu spanks Seveas
<mc44> jenda is hot! :)
* jenda spanks mc44 
* mc44 notes jenda is complying with coc-jbj, and so approves
<tsmithe> jbj?
<PriceChild> tsmithe, read the log...
<PriceChild> you can't explain this :)
<Seveas> !coc-jbj | tsmithe
<ubotu> tsmithe: a/s/l?
<tsmithe> mmhmm
* tsmithe reads the log
<tsmithe> and pwretty pwease can i be unignored?
<tsmithe> !coc-jbj
<tsmithe> pah
<Pici> Yep, this will all be immortalized forever in the ubuntu-ops logs...
<PriceChild> By reading the log you are hereby agreeing to be bound by the coc.v2-jbj and agree to neglect common sense
<mc44> And become gay, obviously
<tsmithe> right
<tsmithe> so what does "jbj" stand for?
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> tsmithe, read the log...
<PriceChild> :P
<tsmithe> oh you gay
<Seveas> tsmithe, we're no longer allowd to be straight
<tsmithe> oh. why is this?
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, you lack scrollback?
<PriceChild> lol
<tsmithe> well, i only got ten lines!
<PriceChild> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<tsmithe> that's all i set bip to give me when i connect
<tsmithe> too much and it gets silly
<tsmithe> it's not recent enough!"
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, the logs are over an hour old/
<elkbuntu> ?
<tsmithe> looks an awful lot like it
<elkbuntu> sec
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, http://meldra.no-ip.info/jbj.log
<tsmithe> yay!
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
* Kamping_Kaiser kicks ubiquity, and goes to sleep
<elkbuntu> night Kamping_Kaiser
<tsmithe> aaah i get it
<tsmithe> haha
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, read the whole log. truely worth it
<mc44> yeah, we are here all night folks
<mc44> dont forget to tip your waitresses
<jenda> Holy ****
<jenda> Seveas!
<elkbuntu> :-/
<jenda> Seveas: How did I end up in #Automatix ?!?
<elkbuntu> rofl
<jenda> You bastard...
<mc44> hahaha
<tsmithe> !ohmy
<tsmithe> now give me bot privileges back!
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, hint: asking is not going to help
<tsmithe> but but...
<jenda> elkbuntu: does 'gimme' sound like asking? :)
<tsmithe> how's demanding?
<tsmithe> Pici, thanks
<elkbuntu> jenda, kind of implies it
<Pici> tsmithe: any time
<elkbuntu> tsmithe, even less so
* tsmithe huggles Seveas 
<tsmithe> pwwease?
<tsmithe> *makes cute faces*
<Seveas> jenda, BWAHAHA
<Seveas> hi BackwardsDown
<BackwardsDown> hi
<Seveas> what can we do for you?
<BackwardsDown> owh well, didnt come here with the intention to ask questions
<BackwardsDown> but the reason I am here is becouse I am writing my first qt app
<BackwardsDown> whitch gives back random quote's from hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
<jenda> Sounds like you're rpobably not in the right place...
<BackwardsDown> and a while ago I saw this bot here, that could randomally say those funny quotes
<jenda> Seveas: I hate you now.
<Seveas> jenda, that's not ok
<tsmithe> jenda, join the club
<tsmithe> oh wait
<Seveas> you're supposed to love me
<tsmithe> that's non-jbj!
<tsmithe> omgz!
<mc44> @42
<ubotu> That is really amazing. That really is truly amazing. That is so amazingly amazing I think I'd like to steal it
<jenda> tsmithe: no way, I'll start my own We-hate-Seveas club.
<Seveas> BackwardsDown, read the guide, copy the quots you like :)
<Seveas> jenda, ##trangle :p
<BackwardsDown> Seveas: thanks :)
<tsmithe> jenda, and then can we have hate Seveas competitions?
<mc44> Seveas: im sure that ubotu quote is far too perfect...
<BackwardsDown> !guide
<elkbuntu> jenda, so how's that group going? reached critical mass to invite-flood seveas yet?
<jenda> Seveas: :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: afaik, no.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> elkbuntu: well 18, but its growing fast!
<elkbuntu> mc44, lol
<BackwardsDown> there is an error on the search page of ubotu when I search on "42": http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?search=42
<Seveas> BackwardsDown, the hhgttg quotes aren't in the database
<BackwardsDown> Seveas: where can I find the guide on ubotu then?
<Seveas> you can't :)
<Seveas> BackwardsDown, read the guide, copy the quots you like :)
<Seveas> ubotu only has a few so far
<PriceChild> haha
* PriceChild finally gets it
<BackwardsDown> Seveas: owh, like that X-D
<jenda> elkbuntu: I've however spotted kbrooks in two of my channels (-marketing and #ubuntuforums)
<jenda> he was behaving decently, though.
<LjL> gee, what one loses out on by not reading a channel for half an hour
<Pici> Uhoh... http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/code/ is blocked by category "Hacking" by Websense.
<elkbuntu> LjL, yeah, hehe
<Seveas> Pici, lol
<gnomefreak> chmod doesnt change fs only files/folders?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: fs = filesystem? No, that's done through mount/fstab
<gnomefreak> hmmm that doesnt sound fun damn
<gnomefreak> it says the USB stick is read only :( so i would have to change that in fstab?
* jenda has offered to send Ubuntu CDs all around the country free of charge. Within a week, they were all gone.
<jenda> I've got 5 left :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> hmm... 3am
<elkbuntu> night-o
<Seveas> 'night
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> aww
<PriceChild> ?
<Amaranth> i never get to kick people in #ubuntu anymore
<Amaranth> you guys are too fast :P
<LjL> i never get to play a game for more than 10 seconds
* gnomefreak normally too slow
<LjL> at the first !ops i say, "ok, someone will take care of that", then comes the second
<PriceChild> Life goes on :)
<LjL> yeah, and vegastrike takes likes 2 minutes to load >:
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-28
<Innatech> Hi! Is there a channel for Ubuntu system/network admins to use for discussion & collaboration?
<maxamillion> Innatech: not to my knowledge, could be something to be brought up before the IRC council about creating though
<Innatech> How would one go about doing that? Is there a wiki page I should go read?
<maxamillion> Innatech: no, i can email the other ops on the mailing list and see if we can get a vote on it
<nalioth> would that be #ubuntu-bofh-lair, or something like that?
* Innatech laughs
<Innatech> Probably in spirit only. :)
<nalioth> just think of a good name for the channel, (try not to confuse anyone into thinking canonical employees are in it) and go for it
<nalioth> no email needed
<Innatech> But it would be nice to have a place to ask questions about server oriented activities, network management and planning, related discussion, etc.
<nalioth> just park the !CoC in the topic and be familiar with all the !guidelines and such
<Innatech> Yeah, not a bad idea. Still, it seemed like a decent idea to offer up to the powers that be first.
<nalioth> Innatech: go for it
<Innatech> mmK.
<maxamillion> nalioth: oh ... ok
<nalioth> #ubuntu-server-administrators or something?
<Innatech> yeah, I think that feels about right.
<nalioth> #ubuntu-server-wranglers?
<Innatech> hehe.
<nalioth> as i said, try not to make a confusing channel name
<PuMpErNiCkLe> #ubuntu-bofh would be easy to remember. :)
<Innatech> maybe #ubuntu-server-admin (to imply both "administrator" and "administration.")
<maxamillion> uhmm... this is too cool: http://www.linutop.com/
<nalioth> so long as you run it according to the guidelines, you'll be fine
<Innatech> I should read them again.
<nalioth> !guidelines > Innatech
<Innatech> thanks.
<gouki> Seems a very good idea. (=
<Innatech> Hopefully people will find it useful. I enjoy working with LTS very much.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<gouki> maxamillion: That Linutop is pretty cool!
<maxamillion> gouki: i thought so :)
* gouki looks into his wallet ...
<Burgwork> there are lots of cool thin clients
<Kamping_Kaiser> Innatech, what chanel name did you go with?
<gouki> #ubuntu-server-admin
<Innatech> yep.
<Burgwork> ubuntu channels tend to be targets
<Burgwork> do you have admins for that channel yet?
<Burgwork> if not, I will happily step up
<Innatech> Not yet. I'm relatively new to FreeNode, you'd be welcome.
<gouki> I'm not part of the IRC Team, but if you need any help I wouldn't mind either.
<Innatech> Well, I don't think we need to worry about that unless the Ubuntu team wants to take it over, in which case I'd get out of the way. Heh.
<nalioth> you just jumped into "the Ubuntu team", Innatech
<nalioth> welcome
<Innatech> Thanks!
* Innatech is happy to help. 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> someone should have backlog about that
<democracy> hi, i am being harrased by LjL in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> democracy: hi, i am ljl
<Tm_T> democracy: good
<democracy> LjL: hi, stop harassing me please
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats happening?
<PriceChild> democracy, you were offtopic for the channel...
<democracy> PriceChild: so was every body else
<democracy> PriceChild: he singled me out for no reason
<PriceChild> and that makes it right?
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<PriceChild> democracy, it was a friendly suggestion to get on topic.
<LjL> (political troll)  [02:07:52]  <-- god has left this channel (requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye").      [02:08:14]  <LjL> democracy: want one? :)      [02:08:21]  <democracy> LjL: what?    [02:08:30]  <LjL> democracy: funny way to say "stop the topic"    [02:09:12]  <democracy> LjL: what?    [02:11:55]  <LjL> democracy, nevermind, just remember this channel is for talking about ubuntu and not politics and such. even if replying to someone
<LjL> else.
<LjL> so, i think this is either a misunderstanding, or you're a troll.
<LjL> if one asked me, i'd say you're a troll, but then who am i to say.
<democracy> LjL: so everyone who disagrees with you is a troll?
<democracy> LjL: what a way to run a channel.
<nalioth> 1175040470 19:07 < democracy> god made george bush president. :)                 <<< off topic for #ubuntu-*
<LjL> people who employ strawman arguments are trolls.
<apokryphos> democracy: please relax. No-one is going to take you seriously if you're going to be abrasive.
<LjL> now, stop this discussion. thank you.
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> kids
<PriceChild> Its over
<nalioth> whew
<PriceChild> note +1 if you didn't see
* gouki admires the IRC Team (=
<Tm_T> hey, back to my issue, anyone has backlog about me being removed from here?
<LjL> banned from +1 due to insulting me
<PriceChild> Tm_T, i'll check
<apokryphos> Tm_T: removed?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: thanks
<nalioth> LjL: no. he's banned for off topicity and non-CoC behaviour
<LjL> he's banned for whatever you say he's banned :)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: another victim of Hobbsee!
<apokryphos> Tm_T: you can check the bantracker: just /msg ubotu btlogin
<Tm_T> a'ha
* apokryphos beds
<Tm_T> well, anyway, kick me if you want but please DONT remove, I see nothing when that happens
<Tm_T> and rather just slap
* Tm_T has been grown over that
<Tm_T> being removed/kicked isn't funny joke anymore
<Tm_T> oh well...
<nalioth> Tm_T: talk to hobbsee
<Tm_T> I will ] ;=
<Tm_T> I understand it well if someone get fun out of it, but I have my past etc (:
<LongPointyStick> what's this now?
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> LongPointyStick: make it short, don't remove, it's not fun
<Tm_T> s/make/making
<LjL> LongPointyStick: basically, just kick him repeatedly, he's got autorejoin and won't care, but don't remove him :P
<Tm_T> LjL: autorejoin? what's that?
<LjL> ok, well, just kick mc44 when i'm not then
<LongPointyStick> LjL: heh.
<LongPointyStick> Tm_T: it's not really nice to kick when you'r not there, anyway
<Tm_T> that too
<LjL> well, the server will refuse to do that anyway, usually
<LjL> geese...
<LjL> i knew it was coming, but was busy checking if there were bots in -unregged. gah. should learn to do first things first
<LongPointyStick> bot attack?
<LjL> big one
<Tm_T> LongPointyStick: about kick, atleast I see the reason
<LongPointyStick> Tm_T: you shoul dbe able to see the remove reason too,  you know
<LjL> folks
<Tm_T> LongPointyStick: should, but I dont :)
<LjL> unless i'm reading this very wrong, these bots knew how to dodge the throttling
<LjL> and they knew it well, even
<PriceChild> Isn't there a way you can set them up not to follow redirects?
<PriceChild> I'm sure I heard someone mention that a while back.
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah, but the point is not that they didn't end up in -unregged
<LjL> PriceChild: the point is that there was way more than 5 of them
<LjL> (or whatever the limit was)
<PriceChild> That's what I mean, setting lots to join, but only those got through and none of the blocked would follow the redirect... or is disabling redirects impossible?
<LjL> PriceChild, no, it's quite possible to disable them
<LjL> but if it were as you said, *only five bots* would get in
<LjL> which is usually the case
<LjL> this time, it looks like they were way more than that
<Kamping_Kaiser> LongPointyStick, hi
<LjL> which means they knew how long to wait, i suppose
<LongPointyStick> heya Kamping_Kaiser!
<Tm_T> LongPointyStick: anyway, no hard feelings, just got a bit scared :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<LjL> yes, indeed, they joined at a distance of some seconds, each group of five
<LongPointyStick> Tm_T: heh.  i dont tend to kick now anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: he doesn't have any interest in going
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i see that..
<Hobbsee> sigh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> yes ?
<Hobbsee> Pelo: i'm not trying to abuse people.  i'm trying to get them help in a way that they can actually use it.
<Hobbsee> and not disrupt the rest of the channel while doing so
<Pelo> I think kicks and bans should be reserved for ppl who are out of line
<Hobbsee> people who wont obey instructions kind of do fit that...
<Hobbsee> and the reason i used a kick, not remove, was that some poeple arent actually seeing what hte remove message is
<Hobbsee> whereas they are seeing a kick one
<Hobbsee> you'll note that that was a banforward, not a ban.
<Pelo> you need to think in terms of noobs
<Hobbsee> and now he's cursing at me.  woo.
<Hobbsee> i do.  trust me
<Pelo> guess why ?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Pelo> Hobbsee,  I'm not calling you an abusive op,  I just advocating the gentle approach
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: your opinion?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: silly hat you got
<Hobbsee> Pelo: that was said to him >4 times.  at which point i gave up
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I would have just outright muted or banned him
<Pelo> he couldhave been easily ignored,  he wasn't disruptive
<Hobbsee> didnt appear to be wanting to say anything to do with ubuntu, either
<Amaranth> Hobbsee was being gentle. :)
<Hobbsee> oh, he only got told three times where to go.  my bad.
<Hobbsee> Pelo: usually they would have just gotten banned for talking rubbish after the first op call
<Hobbsee> that *was* the gentle, give the benefit of the doubt approach
<Hobbsee> we have multiple trolls who will go and behave like that, just to get kicked.
* Tm_T wonders what it was this time
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: a guy in ubuntu not making much sense, saying nothing on topic, so i banforwarded him to #ubuntu-tr where he should be able to find what he's looking for, in his native language
<Hobbsee> not many people in there though, i note
<Tm_T> I see, no harm done IMO
<Pelo> the guy was speaking english,  broken as it was  just tought the ban was too much
<Pelo> damit
<Amaranth> ...
<Pelo> just realised I downloaded a french movie with subtitles ,  and I speak french
<Amaranth> Uh
<Pelo> totaly unrelated,
<Pelo> I just can't remove the subs
<Amaranth> Take the discussion of illegal activities elsewhere.
<Pelo> done
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Tm_T> aah, almost messed two nicks, pelo and peno
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amaranth> !ati-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Use the "fglrx" driver if you have a Radeon < 9000, X** series or a card with TV-Out capabilities: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Use the "ati" driver for the Radeon < 8500
<Amaranth> !-ati_#ubuntu-effects
<Amaranth> !-ati-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> ati-#ubuntu-effects aliases: fglrx-#ubuntu-effects - added by LjL on 2007-02-02 21:29:16
<Amaranth> !no ati-#ubuntu-effects is <reply> Use the "fglrx" driver if you have a Radeon newer than an X800 or want TV-Out capabilities: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Use the "ati" driver for everything else.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amaranth> !nvidia-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Use the NVidia driver and XGL, aiglx is not supported yet. Driver howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Amaranth> !-nvidia-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> nvidia-#ubuntu-effects has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-07-03 10:39:58
<elkbuntu> heh.. i have no clue what my card is newer or older than
<Amaranth> ok that one i can excuse
<Amaranth> !forget nvidia-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: better than the old factoid :)
<elkbuntu> it's still alien speak to me
<Amaranth> these are advanced users
<Amaranth> they're trying to setup compiz or beryl on edgy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *cough*
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. doesnt folllow
<Kamping_Kaiser> *s=l
<Kamping_Kaiser> *s-l
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: do you have better text? :)
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, how about... 'Beryl is cracktastic and will dessicate your eyeballs with extended exposure... RUN, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE'
<elkbuntu> :
<Amaranth> hey now :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> +1 :)
<tonyyarusso> Uh oh - it's an all-out sane people vs. beryl devs war!
<elkbuntu> my point was... have a guide that lets someone know where their card lies in ATI history
<elkbuntu> i've got no clue where my 200m lies
<Amaranth> neither do i
<Amaranth> but i know 3D is broken on it
<elkbuntu> virtually yeah
<elkbuntu> it's one of the most common card of off-the-shelf laptops of around the 2yr-present age range too. acer, compaq/hp and toshiba loved them for a while
<elkbuntu> not sure if they still do
<Amaranth> nah, they ship newer ones now
<Amaranth> X1000 and junk, iirc
<elkbuntu> which might get to my area in 6mths time
<Amaranth> at least your 200m has open source 2D support
<Amaranth> i don't think those do
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> anyway, back to my point.. there needs to be a genealogical map of them so people can check, especially when they know what they have now, not what came before or after ;)
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: sounds like a fun project for you ;)
<elkbuntu> oh hell no
<elkbuntu> i've got enough on my plate at the moment
<DBO> hi elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hi DBO
<DBO> how are you?
<elkbuntu> pissed off at the moment
<DBO> why pissed off?
<elkbuntu> recent events, and people dredging up past events and creating conspiracies around them
<DBO> lets write an open letter to the world
<DBO> Dear World,
<DBO> Quit sucking
<DBO> signed,
<DBO> DBO
<elkbuntu> heh
<DBO> actually
<DBO> signed,
<DBO> Jason
<tonyyarusso> A name?  Are we allowed to have those?  Oh wait...
<DBO> indeed
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, 'name' is a synonym for 'nick' in RL
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Gus said: !anything is quite amusing.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Ubyebyetu ?
<elkbuntu> ?
<tonyyarusso> Apparently Ubugtu has left us, which I wasn't aware of until recently
<tonyyarusso> anyway, I'm sleeping, so I'll leave it to you to hunt as much detail as you care for tonight
<elkbuntu> ubugtu didnt leave, she married ubotu and took his name :
<Kamping_Kaiser> poor ubotu - whats his new name?
<elkbuntu> ubotu is now Mr Ubotu and Mrs Ubotu (maiden: Ubugtu)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, time to be good again ;)
<Madpilot> Seveas, Ubugtu has merged with ubotu, evidently?
<Seveas> yes
<elkbuntu> Seveas, did you announce to the irc list?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, not yet, wanted to see first whether it worked good enough to keep this way
<Madpilot> @lart the lack of information from Sev
* ubotu smacks the lack of information from Sev with a big clue-by-four
<Madpilot> cool, those still work :)
<Seveas> of course
<Seveas> no functionality was lost :)
<Madpilot> @calc 3*5
<Madpilot> hmm... @calc used to work
<Seveas> @load Math
<ubotu> OK
<Madpilot> @calc 3*5
<ubotu> 15
<Madpilot> thnx Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Yeti___ said: !x is not going to help anything.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> morning mneptok
<mneptok> heya
<Kamping_Kaiser> are /ignore lists client or server side?
<mneptok> client
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. wonder why xchat cleared it then
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<Madpilot> speaking of xchat - how come edgy's version seems to crash everytime I close it?
<elkbuntu> well, i may have just successfully got myself outed from the LinuxChix community... we'll find out soon
<mc44> o.O
<mneptok> elkbuntu: toldya not to wear the strap-on
<elkbuntu> someone brought up stephan's posts, and it ended up in a Greeristic feminist debate, so i left the channel saying 'i give up, i did not come for the feminism'. the AussieChix leader emailed me afterwards, so i've just replied in full, fact-by-fact detail what pissed me off
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs elkbuntu 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<Seveaz> Long live openvpn
<Seveaz> Finally IRC from work :)
<jenda> neat ;)
<elkbuntu> so, the aussiechix leader hasnt replied yet
<mneptok> elkbuntu: she's probably busy castrating a man with a burning brassiere
* mneptok hides
<elkbuntu> lol
<mc44> 1coc-jbj | mneptok
<mc44> doh
<mc44> !coc-jbj | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: a/s/l?
<elkbuntu> i'm now intrigued as to how the hell that would go down
<mneptok> ageless/neuter/RIGHT THE FUCK BEHIND YOU
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> !ohmy | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jenda> </tsmithism>
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl @ mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveaz]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:Seveaz] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC council approval put on hold until UDS
<Seveaz> No, that is not bad news :)
<Seveaz> It just means that jono had some good points and we'll discuss it at UDS
<elkbuntu> remember the list, dear
<schwuk> my ubuntu member cloak appears to not be working. I am a member of the irc cloaks group.
<Kamping_Kaiser> can we have a bot back in -au?
<jenda> whee
<jenda> effie_jayx: for one thing, I got it.
<jenda> For another thing... I just got a huge, crazy huge box from Canonical.
<effie_jayx> jenda,  :O
<effie_jayx> box of???
<effie_jayx> is the amount right? my coworker was having second thoughts on the crown-dollar convertion rate :S
<jenda> effie_jayx: it's alright
<jenda> unless of course you sent me more than you wanted to ;)
<effie_jayx> I sent 25 dollars
<effie_jayx> he said ti was 550 crowns
<effie_jayx> *it
<jenda> yeap, should be, approx
<jenda> in fact, it's a bit less, even.
<jenda> 525.902
<jenda> he sent me 25 more than you gave him...
<jenda> should I send him a few stickers? ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> nah... keep the change  ;)
<effie_jayx> hehe
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> thanks.
<effie_jayx> jenda,  I'm just amazed at how lucky I am... what are the chances of working with a guy that comes from your country... and think he was going to be the liason for the money transfer :D
<jenda> indeed :)
<jenda> effie_jayx: the production cost of the posters was 357.60 CZK, the shipping 170 = 527.60
<jenda> effie_jayx: which means you donated over a dollar towards the cause ;)
<effie_jayx> it's not like you can buy a coke then :S
<elkbuntu> in .cz... it could be possible
<effie_jayx> jenda,  how much is a coke there?
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> you won't buy a 2 liter bottle for 22 crowns, but prollly a glass.
<jenda> You could buy two beers, though :)
<jenda> and if it was my money, trust me, I would ;)
<elkbuntu> you dont have cans or smaller bottles?
<jenda> of course
<jenda> the smaller bottles tend to be ridiculously expensive (usually 18 for 0.5l, while 28 is the price for 2l)
<effie_jayx> funny how beer is always cheaper
<effie_jayx> in my country beer is 3 for a dollar
<jenda> This is the first time I got CD stands from shipit... neat ;)
<jenda> effie_jayx: wooow, I'm moving.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Venezuela?
<effie_jayx> jenda,  probably your compatriota is here
<effie_jayx> because of that same reason ... :D
<jenda> hmm ;)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  Venezuela... Maracaibo to be exact...
<jenda> ok, ok, I could name your street and number, to be exact, but won't ;)
* jenda runs
* jenda heard Venezuela is a beautiful country. One I'd definitely like to visit.
<effie_jayx> hehe
<effie_jayx> jenda,  it is a nice country. :D
* elkbuntu wonders where hobbsee is :-/
<jenda> Is it inappropriate to offer the shipit team a few stickers, just because they make me so happy? :)
<elkbuntu> what did they make you happy with?
<Seveaz> cds?
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  you are breaking the CoC v2
<effie_jayx> hehe
<jenda> apart from the Edgy CDs they sent, the CD stands...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas, can we have a bot in -au?
<jenda> ...and that they will send me a conference pack eventually.
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  you summoned?
<Seveaz> Hobbsee, do you read minds?
<jenda> wow
<elkbuntu> she must
<Seveaz> * elkbuntu wonders where hobbsee is :-/ <-- a minute ago....
* jenda stares at elkbuntu 
<Seveaz> @join #ubuntu-au
<Seveaz> @login
<Seveaz> @join #ubuntu-au
<Seveaz> meh, can't do it from this nick
<jenda> Seveaz: how about we burn elkbuntu at a stake?
<elkbuntu> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Seveaz> Kamping_Kaiser, file a bug on ubuntu-bots and I'll do it when home
<elkbuntu> i will go cry now
<jenda> that was definitely dark magic...
* effie_jayx draws a lightsaber to defend elkbuntu 
* jenda hugs elkbuntu :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas, ok
<Hobbsee> Seveaz: heh, of course.
<effie_jayx> * effie_jayx draws a lightsaber to defend elkbuntu  <--------- gee how geeky did that sound ?
* Kamping_Kaiser remarks that real men use the force
<Kamping_Kaiser> *Real Men (TM)
<elkbuntu> hehe, quite geeky, my knight in shimmery lycra :
<Kamping_Kaiser> >.<
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  ok... me in spandex ??? that tops jenda  topless
<effie_jayx> by farrr
<jenda> :-D
<elkbuntu> jenda topless? where?
<jenda> muhehe
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu, that was yesterday...
<elkbuntu> aww
<elkbuntu> i missed it?
<Seveaz> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnight all. have fun (as applicable)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> !xchedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchedule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> schedule
<gnomefreak> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Jucato> hmm?
<effie_jayx> hmmm
<mc44> mmm bop
* elkbuntu mmm's and bops mc44 on the head
<mc44> ba ba ba dooo wop
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v mc44]  by elkbuntu
<effie_jayx> o lord :S
* elkbuntu chuckles
<mc44> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mc44]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Seveaz> doobiedabadoooooowop
<mc44> wah wah ooooooh
<Hobbsee> oh dear....
<effie_jayx> what's with today... :S
<Seveaz> Hobbsee, no, that's not the right text
<gnomefreak> ah i figured it out :(
<Seveaz> what?
<gnomefreak> ummm /msg ubotu schedule need to add a !
<Hobbsee> Seveaz: :P
<effie_jayx> Seveaz,  your altern nick reminds me of my workplace :S
<effie_jayx> Seveaz, www.cevaz.org
<effie_jayx> hehe
<Seveaz> @help schedule
<ubotu> schedule Retrieve the date/time of scheduled meetings in a specific timezone
<Hobbsee> @schedule sydney
<ubotu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 29 Mar 06:00: Edubuntu | 29 Mar 08:00: Xubuntu | 30 Mar 07:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 02 Apr 06:00: Marketing Team | 03 Apr 01:00: Community question time | 03 Apr 21:00: Community Council
<Seveaz> time for beer
<Seveaz> bbl
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: we are gonna see the masses on feisty complain that beryl/3d accel dont work
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> wb.... how do you mean?
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-au
<Seveas> nalioth, pokepoke
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: the new nvidia-glx drivers 97xx dont support gf4 anylonger
<gnomefreak> they need to install legacy drivers and than need xgl for beryl
<PriceChild> supposedly someone's had a force2 mx working on them which I found hilarious...
<gnomefreak> since we dont have the "new" legacy drivers in repos like the beryl repos do
<PriceChild> anyway... supposedly they're going to fix update-manager / restricted-manager so that people don't get broken on upgrades edgy -> feisty
<gnomefreak> hmmmm let me ping mvo about his plans
<Jucato> gnomefreak: if you find out anything, please do share. I'm affected by this :)
<gnomefreak> ill let you know :)
<Jucato> thanks :)
* gnomefreak has fx so i should be fine
<gnomefreak> but im assuming soon will change
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> +J pushed the netsplit into -unregged? :(
* PriceChild thought he remembered someone saying +J handled netsplits
<Seveas> @#$%^&*(
<Seveas> nalioth, !!!
<Seveas> I'm mlocking on -J again *NOW*
<PriceChild> I'll +i in -unregged and kick with messages to rejoin #ubuntu ?
<Seveas> set +f #ubuntu
<PriceChild> ahh yeah
<apokryphos> Seveas: please just relax
<Seveas> apokryphos, no I won't
<apokryphos> as I've said countless times before, and proved, a netsplit does NOT force anyone anywhere
<Seveas> we've ben assured that +J won't fail with netsplits
<apokryphos> only a chanserv death does, which happens very rarely.
<Seveas> and apparently that's not true
<apokryphos> Seveas: it must've been a server death then, obviously.
<apokryphos> Seveas: you're completely wrong. I've seen +J work perfectly through countless netsplits
<Seveas> Then what's the difference with this one?
<apokryphos> a chanserv death?
<apokryphos> or a general server one; even if it's temporarily. They're _very_ rare though.
<Seveas> not rare enough imho
<apokryphos> do you know how many months +J has been there?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> very rare is once a year, not once every few months
<apokryphos> Seveas: we were told from the very beginning that server deaths happen every few months, when BearPerson was explaining +J and netsplits
<Seveas> then I must have missed/misunderstood that part or I wouldn't have removed -J from the mlock
<apokryphos> tbh I'm a little tired of this issue re-surfacing; perhaps I should just wait for the next meeting for us to discuss this.
<Seveas> sounds like a plan
<Seveas> when should we have a next meeting
<Seveas> ?
<apokryphos> when's UDS?
<apokryphos> ubotu: uds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> 6/11 apr.
<apokryphos> probably a little time after that, I guess, so we'll have other stuff to discuss too
<Amaranth> eh?
<Amaranth> oh, i see
<Amaranth> i thought you were saying june 11th or november 6th :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hmm
<gnomefreak> i dont see this comeing out good
<gnomefreak> coming*
<gnomefreak> anon is at it again i fear :(
<PriceChild> where?
<gnomefreak> #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> im waiting and watching
<gnomefreak> hes already pissed one person off
<Seveas> @config plugins.LpLugin.UserList
<Seveas> @config plugins.LpLogin.UserList
<ubotu> /home/dennis/ubotu/conf/ubuntuops.conf
<Seveas> @reload LpLogin
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> ?
<Seveas> @list User
<ubotu> capabilities, changename, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, identify, list, set password, set secure, stats, unidentify, unregister, username, and whoami
<Seveas> @admin
<Seveas> @list admin
<ubotu> capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<Seveas> @capability add
<Seveas> @admin capability add
<ubotu> (admin capability add <name|hostmask> <capability>) -- Gives the user specified by <name> (or the user to whom <hostmask> currently maps) the specified capability <capability>
<Seveas> @admin capability add Seveaz owner
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gouki> Seveas, ping
<Seveas> gouki, ?
<gouki> Seveas, can I PVT?
<Seveas> no need to ask, that's always ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mc44> :)
<Seveas> @admin capability add Seveaz admin
<Seveas> @part
<PriceChild> Hehe what's with "Seveaz"? :)
<Seveas> work nick
<PriceChild> ah :)
<Seveas> got openvpn working properly, so finally irc at work
<apokryphos> irssi's only advantage that I'd ever miss: screen.
<Seveas> indeed
<apokryphos> just because of that I tried so hard to get used to it, but alas, I can never feel at home with it
<apokryphos> Seveas: hm, so you won't be getting any more work done now, I guess? ;)
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> they'll fire me if that happens
<Seveas> but I'm doing some cool projects, so no chance of not doing work
<apokryphos> what kind of stuff do you do?
<Seveas> systems integration
<Seveas> all kinds of srvices attached to one authentication database
<Seveas> samba, imap, several webapps, jabber
<apokryphos> big company?
<Seveas> 500 people
<Seveas> not too big
<apokryphos> wow
<apokryphos> depends on what you compare it to; exceeding the 'small business' barrier for sure
<apokryphos> does it work exclusively with Linux, or is that just a part of it?
<Seveas> next project will be migrating a few hundred windows workstations to Ubuntu
<Seveas> so I don't want to get fired yet :)
<apokryphos> sweet
<apokryphos> was there any main selling point for them?
<Seveas> "windows sucks"
<Seveas> windows support is hard
<apokryphos> I can't argue with their reasoning 8)
<Seveas> obviously, neither can I
<apokryphos> "Use Linux. Because Windows just sucks" :)
<maxamillion> i think the biggest issue as of late in terms of support is IE7 .... it has caused more problems for my campus than anything I have ever seen
<tonyyarusso> IE7 broke my Boy Scout Troop's web site
<apokryphos> I don't think my Uni will be moving to ie7 for quite some time
<maxamillion> It renders alot of their current "windows only" software useless becuase it some how breaks the ability to print
<Burgwork> I got a lovely little present today: an unwanted Windows Vista laptop
<tonyyarusso> I got a frantic tech support call from the current webmaster - "It broke" 'what'd you change?'  "Nothing"
<Seveas> we use firefox/thunerbird :)
<apokryphos> they do have firefox and opera hidden in the menus though, interestingly enough
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork: How is hardware unwanted?  Wipe and install over!
<maxamillion> apokryphos: yeah, we have firefox and some out dated version of netscape available as alternatives
<apokryphos> Burgwork: any thoughts on vista?
<maxamillion> apokryphos: i have a few but i'd rather not spam
<Burgwork> tonyyarusso: I have been told that "the salesmen want a laptop for the road"
<apokryphos> maxamillion: tell me in -offtopic then ;)
<Burgwork> apokryphos: I hate it
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork: Which presumably would have to work...so you're doing him a favor!
<apokryphos> Burgwork: good points?
<Burgwork> well, I plan to pull a "corporate IT" and yank their admin rights
<apokryphos> I really need to try vista soon though so I can hate it properly :D
<maxamillion> apokryphos: lol, meh ... they aren't anything you haven't read on osnews or slashdot already :/
<Burgwork> given I know they want the laptop to play games on
<Burgwork> apokryphos: the good points are that I can install ubuntu on it
<maxamillion> apokryphos: i trouble shot a vista install and that's enough use for me to hate it properly ;)
<apokryphos> yup, that's what I need 8)
<ubotu> In ubotu, mergenc said: alsa is set up and seems to be working
<apokryphos> ubotu: bot > mergenc
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: s/trouble// earlier and all would have been better
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: i'm sorry?
<tallman> hello
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Resulting in:  "I shot a Vista install"
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: ahhhh
<tallman> how can I add ubotu to #ubuntu-ru ?
<tallman> is it possible? I was sent here to ask this question
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: ^^
<PriceChild> tallman, ubotu has heavy load so you'll probably have to ask nalioth for his brother "ubot3"
<PriceChild> but he seems to be away atm
<apokryphos> grr, ubot3's down as well; first time I've seen that.
<tallman> ok, thanks =) I see it takes more time to load, then before
<apokryphos> there should be a direct ubotu clone coming soon, so stay tuned
<tallman> what about translations for ubuntu bots?
<apokryphos> channel-specific factoids are possible, but not everyone can be editors
<apokryphos> tallman: the factoids are fully available in .db or web-listed format
<apokryphos> feel free to use any/all of them
<tallman> and how can I use them?
<apokryphos> you would have to have your own supybot
<tallman> and how do I make up a supybot?
<apokryphos> install 'supybot', and check all the documentation at supybot.om
<apokryphos> *supybot.com
<apokryphos> it might be worth discussing this issue though; it would be nice to allow loco teams to have their own factoids; it's technically possible with Encyclopedia either by having a whole different database for the channel, or by just having the same database and channel-specific factoids
<apokryphos> the former is probably to be preferred
<apokryphos> some code would probably have to be added though to make editors for only specific factoid databases
<apokryphos> hang on until Seveas returns
<tallman> apokryphos: thank you for attention =)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild hmms at KoRnKiD and braces
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> @join #ubuntu-kernel
<Seveas> it's not in there?!?
<Amaranth> Seveas: nope
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, zany_zebra_ said: ubotu did! he is secretly a comedian name jose rodriguez.
<LjL> Camaxtli: hello
<Camaxtli> Hello
<Camaxtli> I'd like the test now.
<LjL> sure
<LjL> join ##ljl please
<ompaul> Camaxtli, join #ljl no
<ompaul> now
<ompaul> hehe
<LjL> make it two ##'s
* ompaul pwns one and points it to the other
<LjL> well, i can give people the test
<LjL> but they need to follow the instructions first :PO
<ompaul> guess that is true
<LjL> Camaxtli: failed ;)
<LjL> Camaxtli: make sure you reconnect your IRC client, after changing the port
<LjL> Camaxtli: looks good now
<Camaxtli> Indeed
<Camaxtli> I wonder why I wasn't protected per default.
<LjL> Camaxtli: well, i haven't yet seen *one* person saying "hey, the latest firmware update fixed it"
<LjL> Camaxtli, because when Edgy came out, the devs didn't know about this
<LjL> Feisty's IRC client will come with port 8001 by default
<Camaxtli> I'm running feisty :p
<LjL> oh? but you upgraded from edgy, surely?
<Camaxtli> Nope, fresh install
<LjL> hm, i really did believe 8001 would be default in feisty
<Camaxtli> The problem might be that I copied my previous settings :
<Camaxtli> :)
<LjL> ah, i guess ;)
<mc44> LjL: file a bug :)
<LjL> mc44: was quite sure it had already been filed
<Camaxtli> Don't ctcp version me.
<LjL> Camaxtli: i didn't
<Camaxtli> --- Received a CTCP VERSION from freenode-connect
<LjL> the Freenode server itself just VERSION'ed me though
<LjL> yeah
<Pricey> Camaxtli, was that freenode-connect ?
* Camaxtli sighs
<LjL> that's not a person
<LjL> the server ctcp'd you
<LjL> (and, i guess, everybody else too)
<ompaul> Camaxtli, did you fix the error ?
<Camaxtli> I fixed the error
<ompaul> Camaxtli, join ##LjL
<LjL> ompaul, you're late, he joined, it's fixed :P
<Camaxtli> I was already tested :p
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> k
<Camaxtli> I wonder, /dcc SEND something causes a disconnect?
<ompaul> Camaxtli, and saying that in the wrong channel gets you klined
<LjL> Camaxtli: oh, actually it's much simpler than that, you just *type* something like that *anywhere*. but - do it, and you'll be instantly k-lined, so i recommend against it ;)
<nalioth> Camaxtli: yes, there is an ancient (and still unfixed by the manufacturers) bug
<Camaxtli> It's a server bug?
<LjL> no, it's a router bug
<nalioth> Camaxtli: no, it's in YOUR router
<ompaul> Camaxtli, your router
<Camaxtli> Oh joy
<LjL> your router believes something it shouldn't believe
<ompaul> LjL, well put
<LjL> like, that a faked DCC request is a real DCC request
<Camaxtli> So basically my router gets conned
<LjL> your router tries to be too smart for its own good - you could put it like that
<Camaxtli> Ah
<LjL> it shouldn't attempt to handle application-level stuff, but it still tries.
<LjL> and does it wrong. ;)
<Camaxtli> Lets see if Linksys issued as firmware fix for it
<ompaul> Camaxtli, why bother, your client can deal with it, and maybe you can get dd-wrt to work on the router and have more fun
<Camaxtli> dd-wrt?
<Camaxtli> Now I'm interested. :p
<Camaxtli> And what kind of fun are we talking about?
<LjL> open source router firmware - wild guess?
<Camaxtli> Ah
<LjL> no really it's just a guess
<LjL> i don't know what it is
<nalioth> Camaxtli: join #dd-wrts
<LjL> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/What_is_DD-WRT%3F
<Moonwhisper> I appear to be afflicted by a bug of some sort
<Moonwhisper> I've updated my router's firmware and changed ports as directed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Camaxtli: DD-WRT is friggin' amazing
* tonyyarusso issues obligatory personal opinion, then goes /away again
<Camaxtli> I'll try it when I'm home alone again
<Camaxtli> I'm reasonably sure that when I try to install it with my family around something will fail.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-29
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: !dvdshrink is XDVDShrink is a project in BASH and Perl-Gtk2 that allows you to create fair-use archival copies of DVD content on single-layer writable DVDs. http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> heh... about half an hour ago
<elkbuntu> * flubber (n=administ@cpe-075-181-033-117.carolina.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu-meeting
<elkbuntu> <flubber> SEND #edubuntu hello
<elkbuntu> * flubber (n=administ@cpe-075-181-033-117.carolina.res.rr.com) has left #ubuntu-meeting
<elkbuntu> err.. an hour and a half ago
<elkbuntu> im not convinced it was innocent ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, freakabcd said: wicd is Wicd = http://adam.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, hmm.. the nick 'chode' is not exactly a family-friendly nick
<Madpilot> hmm? what am I missing? it doesn't mean anything either way to me
<Madpilot> ah... enlightenment via Wikipedia.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Madpilot> I'd say it's obscure enough to pass, given that I had to google for the definition ;)
<elkbuntu> i only know because when i was at uni, there was a guy in our group with that as a nickname
<mneptok> (well, it's at least what elky called him in her diary)
<Madpilot> speaking of 'not exactly family friendly'... hi mneptok
<elkbuntu> mneptok, heh... i never kept a diary
<elkbuntu> lol
<Madpilot> given that topyi's baseball quote is still in -offtopic's /topic, I think Mr. choad can remain.
* mneptok is rated "M" for "My God, STFU"
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, well that line should *not* be in the offtopic topic line to start with
<elkbuntu> we cant expect people to behave and *be* family friendly, if we celebrate non-family-friendly stuff like that
* elkbuntu annoints nisq_57 with the title TROLL!
<Amaranth> I'm about to kick him
<mneptok> Amaranth: why are you attacking me?
<mneptok> WHY DO YOU HATE ME?!
<Amaranth> mneptok: you're cheating on me with Madpilot
<Madpilot> ...
<mneptok> p.s. OSX is based on OS/2 and developed by pixies living in Bill Gates' pubes.
<ubotu> In ubotu, nisq_57 said: that is obvious
* Jucato wonders what is obvious :D
<elkbuntu> that osx is made by pixies in gates' pubes
<mneptok> elkbuntu: OMG THE VOICES TALK TO YOU, TOO!!!11!11!!!1 *huggle*
<elkbuntu> lol
<Jucato> hehe
<mneptok> (they tell me to burn things.)
<Jucato> as long as I'm not a "thing", I'm safe :)
<mneptok> no, you just have one.
<elkbuntu> rofl
<mneptok> (you might want to invest in asbestos panties)
<Amaranth> mneptok: seb128 is online, ask him about gnome-compiz-manager
<mneptok> Amaranth: already been done.
* Fujitsu wonders why #ubuntu-au has ubot[u3] 
<apokryphos> removed ubot3 for now; Seveas must have put ubotu back in there, hm
* Mez|OnAir slaps , 
<mneptok> at least you didn't slap your : in a family channel
* Mez|OnAir slaps apokryphos 
* apokryphos tickles Mez, and removes him from the air!
<Mez|OnAir> apokryphos, :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, -marketing wants the bot back
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-markting
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-marketing
<Seveas> @part #ubuntu-markting
<ubotu> OK
<elkbuntu> gracias
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-marketing, poningru said: !editing UWN is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<poningru> someone wanna add that last one? its for -marketing team thanks
<Seveas> !editing UWN is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !editing-#ubuntu-marketing is <alias> editing UWN
<ubotu> Factoid 'editing UWN' does not exist
<Seveas> !editing uwn
<ubotu> editing uwn is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Seveas> !editing-#ubuntu-marketing is <alias> editing uwn
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<apokryphos> Seveas: schwuk seems to have lost his cloak (he's in the cloak group). Any ideas?
<Seveas> no :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: ok to restore?
<Seveas> yup
<apokryphos> SportChick: ^ :)
<apokryphos> jenda's a full staffer now? Nice, congrats :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> thx :)
<SportChick> jenda: I take it you've taken care of it? :)
<jenda> Worning on it :)
<jenda> shwuk, you say...
<jenda> ah, schwuk
<jenda> done
<SportChick> jenda: hehe, yeah a Germanic schwuk, not an anglesized shwuk ;)
<jenda> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> funny situation: deal with the troll vs. pick up the phone
<SportChick> apokryphos: phone phone! ;)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: pick up the troll
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> FD-Spuddy: <<<< anyone know that nick?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nvm it was a bot
<Seveas> jenda, awake?
<nalioth> Seveas: asleep?
<Seveas> nalioth, almost :)
<nalioth> what have you been poking me about lately?
<nalioth> anything nalioth-only?
<Seveas> nalioth, could you please cloak quizbuntu to ubuntu/bot/quizbuntu
<Seveas> and I've been poking you for ubot3
<nalioth> ubot3 is right over there
<ubot3> nalioth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> I'd like to do an experiment by putting ubotu in all of ubot3's channels (and temporarily disabling ubot3) to see what the load is doing
<nalioth> say when, and i'll cancel ubot3s process
<nalioth> set1cloak quizbuntu ubuntu/bot/quizbuntu
<Seveas> if you give me the list of where he's in (/msg ubot3 channels), then you can shoot him :)
<nalioth> yep, you can tell i'm tired
<nalioth> Seveas: poke
<nalioth> LjL: please scan your channels
<LjL> nalioth: uh... meaning? if he did troll in -offtopic before, i can't see it, i'm forced to keep a very short backscroll history unfortunately
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<matthew1429> if anyone of you is available, please test me to see if I'm still "DCC Exploitable"
<matthew1429> thanks
<nalioth> matthew1429: join #moderation, please
<matthew1429> okay
<nalioth> bumpf!
<Madpilot> not D C C safe, evidently?
<nalioth> heh, nope.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-30
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, jmg said: ubotu, jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<kgoetz> !jigdo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jigdo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mruiz> hi, how is the process to obtain OP ?
<kgoetz> mruiz: hm?
<mruiz> ATM I'm OP in #ubuntu-cl, but only I have level 10. How can I upgrade my OP level?
<Hobbsee> mruiz: why do you need to?
<kgoetz> you need to ask whoever has level 30 to raise you
<kgoetz> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<kgoetz> :)O
<mruiz> Hobbsee, kgoetz: Hi. I need to give OP to other users.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> you'd have to ask mhz.  i dont think arkan0x can do it
<mruiz> mhz doesn't appear since  16w 5d 9m 10s !
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mruiz> Hobbsee, that's the problem!
<kgoetz> ask Seveas ?
<mruiz> thanks kgoetz
<mruiz> but I know that Seveas is a busy person, then I joined to this channel to obtain help from others ;-)
<Hobbsee> kgoetz: seveas isnt a channel contact.
<Hobbsee> mruiz: i think you'll need a freenode staffer
<kgoetz> Hobbsee: i thought he owned anything #ubuntu- related?
<mruiz> Hobbsee, can you explain to me about "freenode staffer"?
<jmg> ubotu, who told you to forget jigdo
<Hobbsee> mruiz: what about them?  they'r epeople who have staff powers on freenode?
<Hobbsee> kgoetz: he does - well, most things.  i think he registered most of the channels
<mruiz> oh, thanks for your explanation Hobbsee
<nalioth> Hobbsee: seveas IS the man to see (he controls #ubuntu-*)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ah.  even if he's not listed as teh channel contact
<nalioth> night all
<kgoetz> night
<kgoetz> Hobbsee: can you add the jigdo factoid from jmg?
<Hobbsee> where is it?
<kgoetz> 11:25 < ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, jmg said: ubotu, jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<Hobbsee> ubotu, jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<kgoetz> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
<kgoetz> better.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !find guide
<ubotu> Found: gnome2-user-guide, installation-guide-amd64, installation-guide-i386, installation-guide-ia64, installation-guide-powerpc (and 21 others)
<Amaranth> !find ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Package/file ubuntuguide does not exist in edgy
<Amaranth> oh, it's looking for packages
<Amaranth> hrm
<tonyyarusso> !search guide
<ubotu> Found: etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic, etiquette, guidelines-#ubuntuforums, guidelines, packaging, ircguidelines, aptitude, keyboard, packaging guide, changethemes
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> Used to
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Toma- said: !ubotu asl is 5/robotic/#ubuntu
<Amaranth> hehe, that's funny
<Amaranth> !-hi
<ubotu> hi aliases: howdy - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25
<Amaranth> hrm, how do you do per-channel things?
<Amaranth> !foobar123 is <reply> %c
<ubotu> But foobar123 already means something else!
<Amaranth> !foobar123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar123 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> !forget foobar123
<ubotu> I know nothing about foobar123 yet, Amaranth
<Amaranth> !foobar123 is <reply> %c
<Amaranth> i killed it
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Amaranth> !foobar123
* Amaranth backs away slowly
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: !foobar123-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Now Amaranth knows how to do channel-specific.
<Amaranth> no no
<Amaranth> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Amaranth> like that
<tonyyarusso> Ooooh
<tonyyarusso> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: $chan
<Seveas> !-hi
<ubotu> hi aliases: howdy - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25
* tonyyarusso looked it up 
<Amaranth> !asl is <reply> 1/robot/$chan
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> !asl
<ubotu> 1/robot/#ubuntu-ops
<Amaranth> ;)
<Seveas> !asl =~ s/1/2/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
* tonyyarusso adds, "And no, you can't have a pic.  Weirdo."
<Madpilot> an asl for the bot? Bored, Amaranth? ;)
* elkbuntu points out that asl is also an acronym for some forms of sign language
<Jucato> :D
<Seveas> !no asl is <reply> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. 
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<elkbuntu> is that the peace sign?
<elkbuntu> it's tiny and blurry to me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> mano cornuta?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia> mneptok: you up?
<mneptok> aye
<mneptok> s'happenin'?
<Burgundavia> mneptok: need your email for linkedin
<mneptok> m@m.c
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> cheers, sent
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> "because suggesting that basically your entire pool of potential contributors that their behaviour is irrational is much less bad."
<elkbuntu> so i *wasnt* the only one with that thought ;)
<mc44> @lart mjg59 for being so right all the time
* ubotu puts alias vim=emacs in mjg59's /etc/profile for being so right all the time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: now I am
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BearPerson]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> @schedule sydney
<ubotu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 02 Apr 06:00: Marketing Team | 03 Apr 01:00: Community question time | 03 Apr 21:00: Community Council | 04 Apr 01:00: Kernel Team | 04 Apr 04:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 22:00: Edubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ardchoille> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Can someone take the "see !info unrar-free" out of the !unrar factoid?
<mc44> !info unrar-nonfree
<ardchoille> I think the unrar-nonfree package is now called simply unrar
<mc44> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ardchoille> I may just be confused.
<Pici> I think you are
<ardchoille> Figures
<ardchoille> Ok, thanks for the heads up :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* ^^CatTuX^^ is away: I am tired, exhausted, tensed, angry.
* ^^CatTuX^^ is away: I am tired, exhausted, tensed, angry.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Pici> fyi, we messaged him about that in #ubuntu
<Pici> Er, after he did it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, dyrne said: irc-clients is GUI clients: XChat,Gaim and many others CLI: irssi, BitchX and many more others
<LjL> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<LjL> !irc-clients is <alias> irc
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !irc clients is <alias> irc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> mez he just left #ubuntu woo :)
<Mez> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-31
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v zenwhen]  by ChanServ
<crazytales2> I've been banned in #ubuntu-offtopic for a week now.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us, vorian said: !FunnyLookinHat is the Colorado LoCo Team leader
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, Mena said: !!!this is strange
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v zenwhen]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, cables said:  !hi is the most useless factoid... it should provide more info.
<cables> sorry about my accidental factoid edit
<cables> i was just mentioning it in #ubuntu-offtopic and got the factoid edit-y thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> !jo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kamping_Kaiser> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Kamping_Kaiser> what would you rather it said?
<cables> Kamping_Kaiser, basically what the topic says... it should just repeat it for people who don't read it.
<cables> Like the people you'd use !hi on
<cables> but realize I didn't mean to send  that factoid edit...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm
<poningru> no one alive???
<poningru> #ubuntu
<joejaxx> :)
<stdin> someone kill dikdik
<stdin> (in #ubuntu )
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> he is a problem
* poningru wonders what happened
<poningru> I had to go freenode staff
<joejaxx> poningru: i guess no one is around
<poningru> yeah lame
<Fujitsu> It's not often that #ubuntu is without ops aroun.
<Fujitsu> *around
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: yeah that is true
* Fujitsu thinks that the ircd could with a feature to blacklist words.
<poningru> well even then it can just sensor
<joejaxx> yeah that would not stop trolls
<poningru> like mofo has censor for certain words mode for channels
<poningru> but doesnt kick persons
<Fujitsu> joejaxx: But it stops a lot of the most common type. Blacklisting `nigger' would get rid of a lot.
<joejaxx> yeah that is true
<poningru> but it only censors that word
* Kamping_Kaiser grins at an 'ubantu' joining ubuntu channels
<joejaxx> Kamping_Kaiser: haha
<joejaxx> that would be funny
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<poningru> I dont get it
<joejaxx> u-ban-tu
<poningru> ...
<joejaxx> anyone banned from #{k,x}ubuntu-* would end up there
* poningru rolls eyes
<poningru> yeah gentoo has such a system but forwards to #gentoo-ops
<joejaxx> ah ok
<joejaxx> think is though
<joejaxx> does #gentoo have alot of trolls?
<joejaxx> s/think/thing/g
<poningru> no same as us
<poningru> but they are just a bit too restrictive
<joejaxx> i wonder why they would want that garbage coming to #ubuntu=ops
<joejaxx> #gentoo-ops
<joejaxx> poningru: is it as bad?
<poningru> i.e I am banned because I had a 'go vote' in my quit message
<Kamping_Kaiser> rather then your irc clients build options?
<poningru> ??
<joejaxx> poningru: what was their reasoning for that?
<joejaxx> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<poningru> joejaxx: one cannot have political discussions in any channel
<joejaxx> or the colorful irc scripts
<joejaxx> poningru: ah
<poningru> but it was a frackin quit message
<poningru> but I didnt fight it
<poningru> I decided I didnt want to be in such a community
<poningru> infact I help them update the ban
<joejaxx> ? lol
<poningru> I changed isp
<poningru> so my IP changed
<poningru> I let them know about it
<joejaxx> LOL
<poningru> dont want a troll like me getting in there accidentally
<joejaxx> :(
<poningru> yeah I still like gentoo as a distro
<poningru> I try to help them out whenever I can
<poningru> like I did their search plugins for forums and wiki
<Fujitsu> Let's all run Gentoo on servers and try to upgrade them later! Woo!
<poningru> :p
<poningru> thats the weirdest thing their forum and wiki people are really really awesome
<Fujitsu> It's seriously bad!
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: more like what happened to the disaster recovery plan for our servers
<poningru> its the irc ops that teh sucks
<joejaxx> poningru: lol
<Fujitsu> joejaxx: ?
<poningru> Fujitsu: its awesome for desktop distro
<Fujitsu> poningru: Yep.
* poningru <3 portage
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: imagine your datacenter getting flooded
<Fujitsu> But if you leave an installation for too long...
<poningru> no its cool
<poningru> you just have to work at it
<poningru> it doesnt 'just work'
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: and your servers need to be reinstalled
<Fujitsu> You shouldn't have to work at servers.
<poningru> but still...
<poningru> right
<Fujitsu> joejaxx: Pretty much, yep.
<joejaxx> poningru: portage is nice
<Fujitsu> New GCC, new everything...
<poningru> hence me saying its teh awesome for desktop distro
<joejaxx> i mean you could extract an archived stage but bah
<Fujitsu> My predecessor decided it'd be nice to use it on our clients' servers.
<poningru> like if you have a recent cpu with a large l2 cache
<poningru> you can compile for size
<poningru> and have kernel basically fit in there
<poningru> and get like crazy speeds
<poningru> *crickets*
<Kamping_Kaiser> a boundry!
<Kamping_Kaiser> afk though
<poningru> lol
<poningru> anyone know if india is out of the running?
<poningru> I have no way of watching matches here :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> If I want to get a message to the top person with regards to #ubuntu, #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-bots, etc.. who would that person be?
<ardchoille> Would that be Seveas since he is listed as the contact for #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: irc council.  Seveas, myself, nalioth and ljl
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: Thank you.
<Hobbsee> what's up?
<ardchoille> Should I email it or post in this channel?
<Hobbsee> either
<Hobbsee> you can always email the log to the irc mailing list
<Hobbsee> (but i think you may need to be subscribed to it)
<ardchoille> That's no problem.
<ardchoille> I just want to make sure the right people actually get the message and it sin't lost somewhere.
<Hobbsee> right
* poningru wonders why Fujitsu isnt an op
<Hobbsee> he hasnt asked?
<Hobbsee> and we havent thought about it?
<poningru> cool
<poningru> I was just going WHYYYY tonight when the troll in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tonyyarusso said: ubotu: Nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AmyRose said: ubotu: lol is a goofy way to say you're laughing. It's more sensible to say haha or hehe
<ardchoille> Incoming
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, genii said: ubotu: lol is internet shorthand for Laugh Out Loud or Laughing Out Loud.
<ardchoille> I have been using Linux since 2001 and Ubuntu since Warty. I had used 17 different dostros before that time. Ubuntu is the best distro I have seen in my years of Linux. I feel that much of that is due to the community, the community makes or breaks a distro.
<ardchoille> he community I am speaking of in this instance is #ubuntu and the other official Ubuntu channels. I have never seen this awesome level of support.. even back when I used Windows.
<ardchoille> I just wanted to thank those responsible for #ubuntu* because you help make Ubuntu great.
<ardchoille> I have praised these channels before, but this time I am planning to send a letter to Mark Shuttleworth and let him know how my family, friends and I feel about the level of support in these channels. You people are awesome.
<tonyyarusso> Nice.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> Somebody thinks I should be an op? O_o
<Mez> Fujitsu, ??
<poningru> halp
<poningru> #ubuntu
<poningru> a bot
<poningru> Talaman
<stdin> called !op ?
<poningru> ofcourse
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, lotusleaf said: ubotu, !seamonkey is Seamonkey "formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite"" is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Seveas> !seamonkey is <reply> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<poningru> there is no package for seamonkey!!!??
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Hi everyone
<PriceChild> Hey jrib :)
<LjL> boo
<thoreauputic> LjL: I don't have ops in #ubuntu+1 - would it be possible to get access there ?
<thoreauputic> LjL: just in case ;-)
<LjL> thoreauputic: i suppose it would, but i can't add ops there, you need to ask you know who i suppose
<thoreauputic> ... hmm, OK
<thoreauputic> LjL: maybe nalioth could do it if he's around
<thoreauputic> appears to be away currently
<thoreauputic> never mind, no rush :)
<ompaul> doo tee doo
<ompaul> something up there?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, ^^ ?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hi :)
<ompaul> moin
<LjL> the contact is seveas, though maybe (and i'm saying *maybe*) other people with >10 could add you
<ompaul> the GC has the job to add you
<thoreauputic> ompaul: no, just that sometimes people in #ubuntu+1 forget their pasting manners ;p
<Hobbsee> ompaul: can
<ompaul> Hobbsee, is that an order?
<Hobbsee> no
<LjL> thoreauputic: and what "offtopic" means, for that matter
<ompaul> :)
<Hobbsee> i'm merely saying that you have the power to
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ahh I see
<thoreauputic> LjL: heh indeed :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: you da man wid da powa!
<ompaul> thoreauputic, don't let the cloak fool you :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hahah
<LjL> da double kloak
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> LjL, if only you knew (an irish expression of the story is not what it appears to be)
<LjL> uhm... :P
<apokryphos> ompaul is a staffer now too? ;-)
<apokryphos> didn't even know you were ever a first level :O. Keep up, apokryphos.
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> I am only pretending :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ompaul has clinbed the greasy pole ;)
<ompaul> my fur is all messy
<apokryphos> congrats :)#
<LjL> wth is a first level anyway
<ompaul> apokryphos, thanks
<thoreauputic> ompaul: well, better than you rdog burning ;)
<ompaul> hehe
<apokryphos> LjL: a place they put staffers for some time to do all the dirty work and get no extra privs :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. speaking of dog burning....
<LjL> apokryphos: write down IP addresses of open proxies by hand with a broken pencil?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: flaming ferrets ?
<LjL> (which, considering how many open proxies get in just fine, *has* to be the way they filter them :P)
<apokryphos> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, nah, just the beast of aaaahhhrgh
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I thought there was a GNU/Hound-of-the-Baskervilles somwhere *grin*
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, give me 5 min to change the build script, then 73 min to run it, and i can have a GNU/Hound-of-the-Baskervilles just for you ;)
<PriceChild> wow ompaul you got that cloak fast :)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: now that would be a privilege :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, which one?
<PriceChild> the freenode one
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, *grin*
<ompaul> ahh
<Hobbsee> oh my goodness....
* Hobbsee didnt think #kubuntu was a channel for advice on how to sell a product.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh gee.  "i want to sell them legally.  where do i get the cds from?"
<Hobbsee> (kubuntu cds)
<Hobbsee> if you cant figure that out, you dont deserve to make money off kubuntu
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ask them where they are
<Hobbsee> ompaul: why?
<ompaul> well it --might-- be the same network they could download the software from
<Hobbsee> and priv messages on hwo much to sell them fore
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> ohhh dear
<ompaul> my mother used to say - little amuses the simple
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i think that if i were going to give good info on all that, then i'd want a fee.
<Hobbsee> ie, a percentage of the proceeds
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ask and see :)
<Hobbsee> pf
<Hobbsee> t
<Hobbsee> if they're that clueless, i doubt tehyd' sell anything
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thoreauputic> Does anyone ever read that factoid ?
<thoreauputic> ;p
<thoreauputic> ....
<thoreauputic> anyone??
* thoreauputic runs away grinning
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee splats thoreauputic with a large hammer
<thoreauputic> happy April Fool's Day, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> indeed.  ugh.
<thoreauputic> "-)
<thoreauputic> oh, I just got added to access for #ubuntu+1 - who do I thank?
<Seveas> me :)
<mc44> "thank"
<thoreauputic> Seveas: thank you sir :)
<Seveas> :)
<nalioth> argh
<Hobbsee> argh?
* nalioth just woke up, saw his hilights and added thoreauputic also . . . 
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I've been added twice! wow !
<thoreauputic> heheh
<thoreauputic>  10 + 10 = 20 right ?
<thoreauputic> *grin*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> please welcome jrib to the ops team :)
<mc44> oh noes
<apokryphos> welcome, jrib; good to have you on board :)
<mc44> jrib: I was just kidding before, you know, about hating you :)
<jrib> mc44: mwhaha
<thoreauputic> welcome jrib :)
<Hobbsee> heya jrib - welcome to the op team
* Hobbsee pokes jrib with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  in greeting
<jrib> thanks, I think
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: aren't you going to give the ceremonial kick as well ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* thoreauputic was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (Yes.  DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> hahah - OK I had that coming :)
<Hobbsee> :D
* thoreauputic was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (oh, what, you meant for jrib?)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* thoreauputic was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (but this is far more fun!!!!!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* thoreauputic cries in the corner
<Hobbsee> poor thoreauputic
* Hobbsee hugs thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> :'(
* thoreauputic ties a rope to the channel door in case of further eviction
* Hobbsee douses the rope in petrol
<Hobbsee> now, you're sure you want to hold onto that?
<mc44> thoreauputic: you forget the long pointy scissors of doom
* thoreauputic lights a cigarette
* Hobbsee is un-lightable
<thoreauputic> *booom*
* Hobbsee is also un-*booom*able
<thoreauputic> *sigh* why do i always pick on the strong women ?
<Hobbsee> because you're too scared of the others
<thoreauputic> scared of the wek ones? You bet
<thoreauputic> *weak
<Hobbsee> or because you're silly.  either way
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: well, I won't argue with that - I'm silly enough to be on IRC on Saturday night anyway
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> it's sunday.
<thoreauputic> every day is Sunday on IRC
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: or have you not been in #debian?
<Hobbsee> not in a while
* Hobbsee answered a question in there once
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: the dpkg bot has a little song about Sunday ...
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: /j #debian && /msg dpkg sing sunday
<Hobbsee> hehe
<thoreauputic> I used to be something of a regular on #debian
* Hobbsee kinda likes debian support
<LjL> @pity thoreauputic
* ubotu signs thoreauputic up for AOL
<Hobbsee> you dont get questions that are googlable
<Hobbsee> well, easily googlable
<thoreauputic> LjL: heh - I learnt a lot in #debian
<Hobbsee> why should i google for your answer, when you can google simply yourself?
<LjL> and if you do, it's called a ban :P
<thoreauputic> LjL: #debian used to be an entertaining spectator blood sport :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: muhahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, FireFoxMan said: !sjngs is test
<FireFoxMan> Hi, I am having some issues regiserting with ubotu...
<FireFoxMan> hello?
<nalioth> FireFoxMan: why do you need to register?
<nalioth> it is a private bot
<FireFoxMan> Oh.
<FireFoxMan> Well, if you want to add factoids to it, you need to register, accourgint to the wiki.
<nalioth> FireFoxMan: type /msg ubotu foo is bar <enter> please
<ubotu> In ubotu, FireFoxMan said: foo is bar
<FireFoxMan> Ah.
<FireFoxMan> But, all requests have to be approved, right?
<FireFoxMan> Ahhhhh... I see.
<ubotu> In ubotu, not_nalioth said: !foo is bar
<nalioth> FireFoxMan: see?
<FireFoxMan> Ah.
<nalioth> we add the appropriate factoids in here
<ubotu> In ubotu, FireFoxMan said: sex is cool, yo.
<nalioth> in the old days, EVERY body could add factoids
<nalioth> and we had factoids, just like that, yo.
<FireFoxMan> And it got full of crap.
<nalioth> exceedingly full of crap
<Seveas> nalioth, the #debian bot is still open, and indeed full of crap
<nalioth> Seveas: i have no doubts of that.
<mc44> Seveas: ah, the Debian Way :)
<Seveas> !-kops
<ubotu> kops is <alias> ops-#kubuntu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-27 15:53:31
<Seveas> !ops-#kubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Help! imbrandon, sethk, Riddell, Hobbsee, thoreauputic, apokryphos, Nalioth, tritium, Tm_T, robotgeek, hybrid, gnomefreak
<Seveas> !-ops-#kubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> ops-#kubuntu-offtopic has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 23:41:30
<Seveas> !no kops is <alias> ops
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Seveas> !no kops is <alias> ops
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> I wonder who keeps messing up the factoid
<Seveas> !-ops
<ubotu> ops aliases: kops, op, medic, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12
<LjL> medic?
<mc44> haha
<Seveas> I'll be calling the ops a lot soon :)
<mc44> .!911 :p
<LjL> 112, it's an european bot
<Seveas> !911 is <alias> ops
<Seveas> !999 is <alias> ops
<Seveas> !112 is <alias> ops
<Seveas> !-112
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 112 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> yay for 999
<Seveas> heh, it won't do numeric factoids :)
<mc44> .!666 is <alias> Seveas
* nalioth puts on blast shield
<LjL> so, 999=666?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> For especially large values of 666, yes.
<LjL> well, at least 999.9p=1000
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Seveas> oops
<Seveas> %load Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Seveas> drat
<nalioth> bbl
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.alert
<ubotu> ops
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops of #ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<Seveas> yay
<Seveas> %reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> ubotu will now poke #ubuntu-ops if someone calls !ops anywhere
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, FireFoxMan said: !omfg is (put same command as !omg here)
<gnomefreak> ubugtu died?
<Seveas> merged
<gnomefreak> merged into ubotu?
<Seveas> yup :)
<gnomefreak> so @ ==! now?
<Seveas> @ and % are equivalent, ! is still separate
<Seveas> the ! is only for factoids
<gnomefreak> @ isnt working
<Seveas> he's still in the connecting phase
<gnomefreak> i tried to do @schedule
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Seveas> that takes about 6 minutes now
<Seveas> so the @schedule reply will come later
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<gnomefreak> sweet
<Seveas> connecting and syncing all channels took 7 minutes and 9 seconds
<gnomefreak> not bad
<Seveas> @load LpLogin
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> @load LpLogin
<Seveas> good
<LjL> wow
<jenda> Seveas: LP login?
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> wow
<Seveas> jenda, ?
<jenda> Seveas: basically, asking wtf it is :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> jenda, the LpLogin is for autocreating users in the bots database and for passwordless login
<jenda> cool
<Seveas> so no more @identify mypass
<Seveas> just @login
<poningru> awesome
<Seveas> and @btlogin for bantracker
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild or Amaranth
<nalioth> double your pleasure, double your fun
<LjL> !feisty is <sed> /$/Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<crazytales2> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<jrib> lies
<LjL> reeeally?
<jrib> is it april in italy already?
<crazytales2> 2 hr to go
<LjL> yeah, well, preparing
<jrib> can someone add me to the !ops trigger?
<LjL> !ops is <sed> /or Amaranth/, Amaranth or jrib/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<jrib> LjL: thanks
<LjL> not sure you should be thankful but suit yourself :)
<poningru> ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> Seveas, yes :)
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> bug in the bot or dit someone fix the ops factoid after the last edit?
<LjL> Seveas: i just added jrib... if you mean the space after pricechild and before the comma, i fixed it since i saw my regexp was wrong
<Seveas> ok :)
<Seveas> that's indeed what I meant
<ubotu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> ponk2 and Tukul continue ot: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<PriceChild> Hehe that's pretty cool :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Tukul said: My name is tukul and you
<jrib> heh
<PriceChild> uuuu someone's been on a squashing spree...
<PriceChild> What about if I called ops in a query? Or in #ubuntuforums where me and jenda are the only ops in here?
<LjL> i'd lart you
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> I don't want to be larted... that's why I'm asking :P
<mc44> @lart PriceChild
* ubotu tackles PriceChild, sits on PriceChild and starts scratching at PriceChild's chest
<PriceChild> /cs l mc44
<mc44> oh you*dont* want to be larted
<mc44> text is hard sometimes
<PriceChild> :)
<nalioth> @lart PriceChild
* ubotu enrolls PriceChild in Visual Basic 101
<LjL> PriceChild: anyway in a query it doesn't have any effect
<nalioth> oooooh, that is harsh.
<LjL> as for #ubuntuforums, dunno, try
* PriceChild squirms
<ubotu> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Help PriceChild, zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, nocturn, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter_, Brunellus, BuffaloSoldier, panickedthumb, jenda, rav_tux, Vorian, MikeB-, k_mandla or bapoumba!
<LjL> see, it's not that bad
<PriceChild> yup :)
<nalioth> wow, no highlights  :D
<PriceChild> haha
* PriceChild highfives nalioth 
<LjL> wait a second
<LjL> all those people i banforwarded to -read-topic... *none* of them has joined
<LjL> what can i say... wow.
<jrib> so irssi users, how do I do /remove?
<PriceChild> I never figured that one out...
* PriceChild researches
<nalioth> jrib: /quote remove #channel nick
<nalioth> or use the fancy irssi script
<jrib> nalioth: thanks.  "The fancyirssi script"?  Tell me more
<nalioth> let me look for a link
<LjL> !info irssi-scripts
<ubotu> irssi-scripts: collection of scripts for irssi. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060513 (edgy), package size 663 kB, installed size 3488 kB
<nalioth> jrib:  http://www.pastebin.ca/418890
<nalioth> you won't find this one in the repos, it was custom written for freenode
<jrib> thanks again
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-01
<billboforealdoe> #ubuntu is down bugged?
<billboforealdoe> is bugged*
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> there are 1042 inthere
<billboforealdoe> i went to channel #ubuntu and it said it had a bug
<billboforealdoe> oh. then hold one
<billboforealdoe> on*
<PriceChild> billboforealdoe, _you_'re the one with the bug :)
<billboforealdoe> i see that, how do i fix it
<ompaul> ahh you in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<billboforealdoe> yup
<PriceChild> billboforealdoe, please follow the instructions to connect to freenode on port 8001
<ompaul> then read the topic :) it tells you everything
<PriceChild> (or update your router's firmware)
<billboforealdoe> ok ill read up, be back
<ompaul> the latter is not always successful but the former is always
<PriceChild> eww gaim :)
<billboforealdoe> am i allowed in here?
<PriceChild> ready for a test? :)
<billboforealdoe> i changed it to 8001 didnt work
<PriceChild> We have to confirm you've fixed it before we let you back in
<billboforealdoe> oh ok
<billboforealdoe> confirm away
<PriceChild> If you are on port 8001 now then please type "/join #pricechild" for a test :)
<PriceChild> LjL, you missed the initial ctcp channel incase you were wondering :)
<LjL> PriceChild: no matter, i sent a private ctcp anyway :P
<PriceChild> haha :)
<PriceChild> and beat me to the unban!
<billboforealdoe> how come we had to do that
<LjL> billboforealdoe: because your router has a bug, that causes it to crash when a certain string of text is sent to you over IRC
<ompaul> billboforealdoe, cos your router is faulty and some people exploit that fault
<LjL> and that's bad for both you (your router crashes) and for the channel (spam)
<PriceChild> billboforealdoe, we don't want people attacking our users :)
<billboforealdoe> oh i got a bug? how do i fix that
<PriceChild> you just did ;)
<LjL> err... you just did.
<billboforealdoe> lol phew
<billboforealdoe> what caused it?
<ompaul> billboforealdoe, bad coding
<LjL> ehm. bad software - that's usually what causes bugs.
<billboforealdoe> is there a way to found out what bad software i got?
<LjL> billboforealdoe, it is the firmware of your router that is bad.
<ompaul> and you have now got a work around in place so it won't impact you
<jrib> billboforealdoe: check for updates on the manufacturer's site
<ompaul> billboforealdoe, ^^ that too
<billboforealdoe> update of my router manufacturer?
<ompaul> yes
<apokryphos> unban feature, cool
<apokryphos> he did write 'unban timer for ubugtu' though ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b tester!*@*]  by apokryphos
<PriceChild> I would say "I wonder who we could test it on"... but I'm not going to let myself in for that...
<apokryphos> @unban 30s testing
<apokryphos> @unban 30s testing
<apokryphos> <ubotu> Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-ops,op capability.
<apokryphos> hm, guess not
<billboforealdoe> on my router would it just be buggy with me cause im on linux or because the other 3 are on windows
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b tester!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's buggy by itself.
<billboforealdoe> thats gay. did i buy it that way?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Probably.
<billboforealdoe> just a normal linksys
<ompaul> !gay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> funny its not a technical term
<LjL> just a normal buggy linksys, yeah. not really gay, though, routers tend to disregard human relationships
<ompaul> LjL, that was what I thought
<Seveas> apokryphos, @unban doesn't work yet :)
<billboforealdoe> true
<apokryphos> ah ok
<billboforealdoe> can i ask a question about my sound in here
<LjL> ask it in #ubuntu please
<Seveas> LjL, ethernet is all about male and female plugs. I'd say they're not gay
<apokryphos> Seveas: any other chanop things, or not yet?
<Seveas> apokryphos, not yet
<LjL> true that
<billboforealdoe> can i just hang out in here?
<Seveas> sure, not that it's of any use to hang out but you can :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's what I do, here. o.o
<billboforealdoe> says up top you guys are the operators, that mean you are workers for ubuntu or designers or what?
<ompaul> none of the above
<ompaul> or we get to be "or what" :)
<ompaul> Seveas, what are you doing up at this hour?
<billboforealdoe> lol are you guys just really kickass ubuntu'ers then?
<Seveas> ompaul, watching poker
<PriceChild> billboforealdoe, some of us are gods
<ompaul> PriceChild, speak for others :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, you're talking like arn****y
<ompaul> Seveas, good games?
<PriceChild> yeah... "us" wasn't the right term :P
<Seveas> ompaul, WSOP 2006
<Seveas> THE game
<ompaul> Seveas, is this the end game?
* ompaul thinks he saw that one
<ompaul> interesting last two players
<PriceChild> uuu WSOP... its not on terrestrial here much :(
<Seveas> ompaul, final table, 5 left
<billboforealdoe> pricechild you have been helping with everything, id agree on your god status
<Seveas> DO NOT SAY A WORD ABOUT IT
<mc44> PriceChild: the internet has ways and means... :p
<Seveas> seriously, I'll kill you at UDS if you do :)
<ompaul> Seveas,  watch the whole thing and that is all I will say ---- every last card
<mc44> Seveas: oh so you dont know who won?
<PriceChild> haha
<mc44> :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/mc44!##windows]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> mc44, you will die
<Seveas> I sent him to hell already :p
<ompaul> ohhh I see that
* ompaul shudders
<Seveas> anyway, unban him in a sec, I'm back to poker
<ompaul> I'll do that
<ompaul> go
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/mc44!##windows]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> mc44, I said you will die but you had gone already
<billboforealdoe> ok well im off. im sure you guys will see me again
<mc44> ompaul: ##windows is scary
<ompaul> have fun bill
<billboforealdoe> you 2
<LjL> i three
<ompaul> mc44, heh they think that things should be hidden from users
<mc44> "it runs DOS 4.01 atm"
<mc44> !!
<ompaul> to protect the user from the machine - after all if you knew what was going on then where would you bt
<LjL> well, things do hide from users. they're scared.
<LjL> mc44: so what? i've got a machine with dos 3 that runs fine.
<mc44> LjL: weirdo
<LjL> i mean - as fine as a dos machine can run, i.e. not quite fine
<Seveas> nalioth, jenda or SportChick: please cloak kingbahamut
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<ompaul> :)
* ompaul gets away with it
<Seveas> ompaul, heh
<nalioth> Seveas: you are smoking narcotics?
<nalioth> Seveas: rotten narcotics?
<Seveas> still have to get used to having irish people as staff
<PriceChild> whoa Seveas kingbahamut cloaked....? :S
<Seveas> nalioth, PriceChild ?
* ompaul thinks it is april1 in holland
<mc44> ompaul: ssshhhhh
<nalioth> yes, quite.
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> hmmmmmmmmmm
<LjL> i didn't get the joke
* ompaul wonders 
<mc44> ompaul: way to give the game away :p
<ompaul> april fools day
<ompaul> Seveas, you need to be careful I am likely to carry that out :)
<nalioth> Seveas: is this some kind of cocaine-cut-with-drain-cleaner April Fools gag?
<ompaul> nalioth, that ain't no drain cleaner it is pure crack
* Seveas is not joking at all....
<nalioth> i wish you were joking, Seveas
<Seveas> why?
<nalioth> heh, i think you've been under a rock, seveas.
<nalioth> i'm amazed the CC approved him
<nalioth> what with this history
<nalioth> with his history
<LjL> who is he, for starters
<ompaul> get him to do an alt nick and stick his email in there
<PriceChild> LjL, forums mod.
<nalioth> he's the one who led a crusade to split the wiki (because it wasn't good enough)
<Seveas> ok, for now scratch the cloak request
<Seveas> for a different reason though :)
<ompaul> alt nick and stick his email in there ?
<nalioth> he made "docs.gwos.org" or something like that for the forums folks to use 'instead of the official wiki'
<Seveas> nalioth, that story has 2 sides
<nalioth> not very Ubuntu minded, if you ask me
<LjL> nalioth: which succeded, didn't it? we've got like two different wikis and one not-really-official-but-still one :P
<PriceChild> At the end of the day there are lots of different guides all over the net... best we move on :)
<LjL> though gwos.org was in friendly terms with the official wiki, just like a working ground for "work in progress" pages that used info from the forum.
<LjL> s/though/thought/
<Burgwork> gwos is very much nonofficial and doesn't cooperate with the official documetantion team
<PriceChild> Burgwork, depends who's side you're on as to who co-operates....
<PriceChild> but anyway :)
<Burgwork> several attempts have been made to merge teh efforts, as they are massively duplicative
* nalioth sees the fire starting  . . . 
<Burgwork> basically, gwos people rebuffed us
<Burgwork> claimed "they were not producing documentation"
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, Admiral_Chicago said: ubotu k9copy is A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper and Edgy it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<ompaul> breezy is not supported so does not get that last part iirc
<LjL> !k9copy
<ubotu> A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<ompaul> yer call but I would not be putting out info about unsupported versions :)
<Seveas> Why not !forget k9copy?
<Fujitsu> ompaul: Breezy is supported for another 12 days :P
<Seveas> it hs no more info than !info k9copy :)
<LjL> !no k9copy is <reply> A good alternative to running DVDShrink with !WINE is k9copy, available in the !Universe component of Dapper and Edgy
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> why not
<LjL> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<Seveas> !k9copy =~ s/ of D.*//
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<LjL> !info dvdshrink
<ubotu> Package dvdshrink does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ompaul> Fujitsu, those few days mean that in 13 days the trolls will be out :)
<LjL> ah right, it's a windows app :P
<Seveas> !info xdvdshrink
<ubotu> Package xdvdshrink does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<LjL> bah, i concur, just !forget it
<ompaul> forget italy, who could forget italy?
* Fujitsu stomps on ompaul.
<LjL> !no dvd is <reply> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !k9copy is <alias> dvd
<ompaul> Fujitsu, see how good that was
* ompaul is still here, and grinning
<LjL> ompaul: Fitaly is a nice virtual keyboard for PDAs
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> that is interesting
<ompaul> if only I could work out how to get more out of my rockbox :)
<LjL> the volume slider?
<ompaul> LjL, no, you should have said, More what?
<ompaul> and the answer is, wait for it, taaa daaa
<ompaul> fun
<ompaul> okay now I need to do some magic brb
<LjL> well indeed, it needs a parameter, more [-dflpcsu]  [+linenum | +/pattern]  name1 name2 ...
<LjL> though that looks slightly wrong since you can just pipe to it
<Seveas> elkbuntu, ARRRRRGGHHHHHH the JbJ bug struck again...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Seveas: as soon as you get a spec written up let me know so i can mark myself as an essential participant
<Amaranth> for the council
<poningru> jbj bug?
<poningru> Seveas: ping
<poningru> #ubuntu+1 doesnt have enough traffic to have the helpers be there all the time
<poningru> so people get missed all the time
<poningru> can we add something to the topic
<poningru> that essentially says something like : type help! to grab our attention
<poningru> and people can add help! to their highlight list
<Amaranth> Seveas: I can't call @unban in #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> says i don't have op power
<gnomefreak> has it been implemented yet?
<gnomefreak> i just read the email :(
<Amaranth> apparently
<gnomefreak> like 20 seconds ago
<Amaranth> man, the trolls are out thick tonight
<gnomefreak> i confirm Amaranth's issue
<gnomefreak> and im assuming its name or hostmask
<gnomefreak> like @unban @............ 3d
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> last ban you made
<gnomefreak> i tried opped and unoped
<gnomefreak> that was last i made
<Amaranth> and you need capabilities in the bot,
<gnomefreak> the one i tried in +1
<Amaranth> like being in the editors group
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> %whoami
<ubotu> gnomefreak
<Amaranth> you don't put in the hostmask or anything, it works on the last ban you made
<gnomefreak> oh so just @unban 3d
<Amaranth> well, you have to put in a message too
<Amaranth> like @unban 3d was trolling
<gnomefreak> well i will be back in morning. can someone send email to list once its good. I would kind of like to use hostmask just incase there are a bunch of bans at one time that way i ban the 3 trolls to get channel quite than go backa nd set them
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> well i tried no luck
<gnomefreak> maybe ping Seveas in morning if i get online. i ended up with carple tunnel and hard to type in splint/brace
<gnomefreak> ok night all :)
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> night gnomefreak
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, hi
<Hobbsee> heya Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<poningru> gnomefreak: nn
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> posingaspopular called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<Mez> that's annoying
<Kamping_Kaiser> must suck to be on the !ops-* lists
<poningru> Kamping_Kaiser: even more annoying is having !help to be in your highlight
<poningru> Kamping_Kaiser: but thats how mofo handles support
<Kamping_Kaiser> poningru, yeh, i can imagine that one hurting too
<poningru> Kamping_Kaiser: take a look at the suggestion I gave Seveas like couple of hours ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> poningru, couple meaning 2-3 or 6-7?
* Kamping_Kaiser searches
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah i see
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> 2113 EDT
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<Mez> Burgundavia, I'll leave it in your capable hands for now, i should sleep, or eat, or both
<Burgundavia> what was the issue?
<Mez> first time, someone was trolling, mute then kb for language (which i saw as an op)
<Mez> and then
<Mez> <Tyla> Can gay people use ubuntu?
<Mez> <Tyla> wait, all of you do, nevermind.
<Mez> <Tyla> want to see my cock
<Mez> <Tyla> I am a woman
<Mez> <Tyla> with a huge penis
<Mez> <Tyla> kkk
<Mez> * Tyla (n=tyla@c-71-59-133-98.hsd1.or.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by Mez)
<Mez> /lastlog ftw
<Burgundavia> right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> what is the ban forward channel?
<nixternal> I do I make a comment to a ban?
* nixternal pokes the channel, wake up! it is to early to be sleeping
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the ban forward channel?
<Hobbsee> what do you mean?
<nixternal> I thought there was a channel specifically setup to ban forward people (i.e., /ban *!*@*#ban_forward
<Hobbsee> like #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<nixternal> sumpin' like that.
<nixternal> no biggy now
<jenda> Seveas: cloaked
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<ubotu> Kotik called the ops in #ubuntu
<Burgundavia> ugh, why are people constantly calling ops tonight?
<Hobbsee> becaues it took me a while to respond
<Hobbsee> and teh morons
* Kamping_Kaiser asumed because there was lots of abuse today
<jenda> oi, I'm an op in #ubuntu too, and I'm not on the list... freedom! :
<jenda> :)
<Martin_> hi, can somebody help? Seven11 is d-lined and he don't know why. Any chance to get him in again?
<Hobbsee> Martin_: d-lined?  try #freenode-social for a staffer.  only staffers issue dlines
<Martin_> hi, can somebody help? Seven11 is d-lined and he don't know why. Any chance to get him in again?
<Myrtti> 11:37 <+Hobbsee> Martin_: d-lined?  try #freenode-social for a staffer.  only  staffers issue dlines
<Martin_> thanks, Myrtti
<poningru> sigh
<poningru> atleast make the announcement match the !feisty
<poningru> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released at 0:00 UTC on April, 1
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jrib> poningru: it does
<jrib> now it will be released 3 weeks after april 1 because of the bugs :)
<poningru> ... I guess I see that
<jrib> poningru: to be honest I thought the same as you, then came up with that so I didn't dwell on it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: krhm
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: some error in this? -> 11:19  * ubotu thwacks firecrotch with a BIG POINTY HOBBS?? OF DOOM
<Kamping_Kaiser> o-o
* poningru rofl
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you dont have utf8 characters or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder why theres utf8 involved at all
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: because i got sick of being pinged every.  single.  time.  someone used that damned lart.
<tonyyarusso> Sooo, why did I apparently miss dozens of ops calls?
<ompaul> @lart 28 Hobbsee
<ompaul> that one?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@freenode/staff/gnewsense.ompaul]  by Hobbsee
* ompaul was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (i'll give you a lart....)
* ubotu thwacks Hobbsee with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@freenode/staff/gnewsense.ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> LMAO
<Hobbsee> awww, darn you.
<Kamping_Kaiser> perfect timing all around
* ompaul points at Hobbsee's cloak
<ompaul> it is april fools day ....
<ompaul> hmmmmmmm#
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders why Hobbsee stays in the lart if it gives her the irrits (i'd rather not be in a lart, thats for sure)
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, cos it has lots to do with the pointy stick of doom
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: because i cant remove it
<ompaul> ohhhh nooeessss Hobbsee can't remove it?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> unfortunately
<Hobbsee> @whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<ompaul> ahh
<Hobbsee> @lart search doom
* ubotu splats Hobbsee with a large hammer
<Hobbsee> @lart search doom
* ubotu shoots search doom in the face with a rocket
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Hobbsee> @search lart doom
<Hobbsee> @help lart
<ubotu> (lart [<channel>]  [<id>]  <who|what> [for <reason>] ) -- Uses the Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool on <who|what> (for <reason>, if given). If <id> is given, uses that specific lart. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<Hobbsee> @delete lart
<Hobbsee> @delete lart 28
<Hobbsee> i probably need owner capabilities
<poningru> no wai
<poningru> stop her!!!!
<poningru> STOP
<Fujitsu> @lart 28 Hobbsee
<poningru> she is trying to destroy something that is beautiful
* ubotu thwacks Hobbsee with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Fujitsu> Phew.
<poningru> oh man for a sec there...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/fujitsu]  by Hobbsee
* Fujitsu was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (DOOOOOOOOOMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<poningru> :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> shes on a rampage!
<poningru> hear her roar
* Hobbsee roars
* Kamping_Kaiser hides under the bed
<poningru> silly Kamping_Kaiser its a friendly woman, she wont bite
<Kamping_Kaiser> poningru, heh... dont you belive it
<Kamping_Kaiser> she attacked me!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> with an elkbuntu !!!
<poningru> eek
* Fujitsu_ evades bans.
<poningru> woah
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<poningru> IPV6
<Fujitsu_> Yup.
<Kamping_Kaiser> commitment!
<poningru> which of the freenode server is v6 capable?
<Fujitsu_> poningru: ipv6.chat.freenode.net, strangely enough.
<poningru> hmm /me tries
* Fujitsu_ likes have a /i'm-not-going-to-tell-you-so-you-can't-ban-all-of-it subnet at his disposal.
<poningru> lol
* Fujitsu_ cackles evilly.
<poningru> you can ban with CIDR right?
<Fujitsu_> I presume so.
<Fujitsu_> As v6 isn't classful...
<Seveas> /cs kb ::1
<poningru> lol
<poningru> uh...
<Fujitsu_> Seveas: ...
<poningru> someone just ctcp versioned me
<poningru> ...
<Seveas> :)
<poningru> @lart 28 Seveas
* ubotu thwacks poningru with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<poningru> bwhahahahahahha
<Seveas> @pity poningru
* ubotu sells poningru on E-Bay
<poningru> XD
<poningru> btw Seveas did you get a chance to read through my proposal for #ubuntu+1?
<Seveas> nno
<poningru> 2113 EDT
<Seveas> -ECARE
<ompaul> ESCARE
<ompaul> :)
<Seveas> ompaul, you are scary :p
<poningru> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5535
<poningru> :p
<Seveas> -EBADIDEA
<ompaul> hehe
<Seveas> -EOMPAUL
<Seveas> errno 666, ompaul in sight
<ompaul> Seveas, I think I need that tshirt
<Seveas> errno 42, you forgot your towel
<ompaul> hmm that would be better than lart
<poningru> -EMOPAUL
<poningru> Seveas: :(
<ompaul>  @    errno   42 $nick you forgot your towel
<Seveas> ompaul, http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=882
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<poningru> lol
<Fujitsu_> Hahah.
<poningru> -EMOELDO
<poningru> :(
<mc44> poningru: yeah dont mess with ompaul, you know how these emos get
<Seveas> http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=830
<Seveas> W!!
<ompaul> Seveas, I'm looking at mc44 but I can't think of a suitable punishment - like ##windows would be too good for him
<Seveas> ompaul, #opensuse?
<Seveas> ompaul, or #automatix
<ompaul> getting there
<ompaul> now your talking
<ompaul> :)
<Fujitsu_> #automatix sounds good.
<Fujitsu_> Ultimate punishment.
<Fujitsu_> Or perhaps #ubuntuforums.
<mc44> yeah, I can converse with fellow deities then
<ompaul> mc44, hehe
<poningru> rofl
<ompaul> mc44, personally its faithless :)
<poningru> bwhahah awesome shirt Seveas
<Seveas> poningru, tshirt hell has great shirts :)
<Seveas> this one is excellent: http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=668
<Seveas> http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=325
<Seveas> for the ladies: http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=433
* Fujitsu_ wonders if his ban will be lifted any time soon.
* Fujitsu_ hides.
<Kamping_Kaiser> speaking of which
<Kamping_Kaiser> *puts on some Rammstein*
* poningru likes the pimp shirt
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt get it
<poningru> ...
<poningru> pi-mp
<Kamping_Kaiser> aaohh. now i get it :S how odd
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, just proving anything is possible with maths :)
<poningru> Seveas: bug in ubotu
<Seveas> where?
<poningru> doesnt have EDT
<Seveas> so?
<poningru> @schedule EST
<ubotu> Schedule for EST: 01 Apr 15:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 10:00: Community Question Time | 03 Apr 06:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 10:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 13:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 07:00: Edubuntu
<Seveas> EDT isn't important apparently :p
<poningru> ...
<Seveas> just use a cit-based timezone
<Seveas> city*
<poningru> but thats just it there is like one city on EDT that it knows
<Seveas> like @schedule new york or @schedule los angeles
<poningru> @schedule atlanta
<Seveas> that's the whole friggen point about that...
<poningru> @schedule New York
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 01 Apr 16:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 11:00: Community Question Time | 03 Apr 07:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 14:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Fujitsu_, you need to talk with hobbsee about that
<ompaul> so I guess that is going to be one serious "sorry"
<ompaul> :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Firefoxman said: !aprilfool is somthing that will never happen.
<mc44> .!aprilfool is Firefoxman
<LjL> !april is <alias> feisty
<Hobbsee> what's this now?
<LjL> !aprilfool is <alias> feisty
<LjL> waitwait, what's with the bot
<LjL> %whoami
<ubotu> LjL
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, poningru said: !ps3 is To install ubuntu on PS3 please follow http://psubuntu.com/2007/04/01/installing-feisty-beta/
<poningru> doesnt <reply> work anymore?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/fujitsu]  by Hobbsee
<LjL> poningru: what about <reply>? i think there's some problem with <alias>
<PriceChild> Where's Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> poningru: eek, no way.
<poningru> oh hmm
<PriceChild> ah opped...
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: hiding
* PriceChild shuts up
<Hobbsee> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<poningru> LjL: I tried !ps3 is <reply> To install ubuntu on PS3 please follow http://psubuntu.com/2007/04/01/installing-feisty-beta/
<poningru> didnt work
<mc44> poningru: you dont have permission to add to the bot
<Hobbsee> wb Fujitsu :P
* Fujitsu considers stomping on Hobbsee, but decides against it.
* Hobbsee pre-emptively stomps Fujitsu 
<LjL> poningru: probably the same bug as the <alias>, i suppose
<LjL> !testljl is <reply> mc44
<LjL> yeah
* mc44 tests LjL 
<poningru> uhoh
<mc44> LjL passes!
<LjL> that would be the first passed test on an #ubuntu channel, ever
<mc44> Yeah you failed really, I was just ebing nice
* poningru lulz
* Fujitsu heads off to bed, stomping on Hobbsee on the way out.
<Fujitsu> Night everyone.
<poningru> nn
<Kamping_Kaiser> night mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont stomp on Hobbsee :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Fujitsu was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (goodnight!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> *giggle*
<Kamping_Kaiser> one of these days someones going to notice me always being on the edge stirring
<elkbuntu> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> he still hasnt noticed...
<elkbuntu> he might have toodled off to bed too
<Hobbsee> he hasnt
<effie_jayx> hey there :D
<Hobbsee> heya effie_jayx
<elkbuntu> hola effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> como estan? (how are ya?)
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  go easy on me ... no doom this time for me ... I pass ;)
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, estoy bien, tu?
<effie_jayx> :O
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: heh
<effie_jayx> I'm fine elkbuntu  :D
<dabaR> come help in #ubuntu, please.
<baktaah> So, what line should I stay in for getting unbanned?
<baktaah> LjL banned me (without a good reason)
<baktaah> "don't sodomize men"
<nalioth> baktaah: he did?
<LjL> from #ubuntu-effects, that is
<baktaah> Yeah nalioth
<baktaah> And I used to help people there.
<baktaah> Given the circumstance that ubotu is a bot, I don't know who to speak to?
<nalioth> baktaah: you can speak to any of us with + in front of our nicks
<nalioth> or a yellow ball or whatever your client shows
<LjL> baktaah, depends what you want to say. if your conversation topics involve sodomy and ad-hominems, perhaps better not speak at all
<nalioth> right, no sodomy here
<baktaah> LjL as I said before, i don't know when you joined
<baktaah> But as far as I am concerned we were discussing video players/codec/encryption regarding .asx files and mms:// protocolc
<baktaah> Protocols*
<LjL> i just got highlighted. what i saw was enough for a kick. i think the ad-hominems were enough for a ban.
<baktaah> Sorry then
<PriceChild> baktaah, LjL was there before you joined.
<baktaah> Then I guess he shoould have noticed that both me and  Lupine where just making smalltalks while figuring out how to fix my issue
<LjL> ok sorry for spamming the channel now, but
<nalioth> smalltalk does not have to go astray of morality
* elkbuntu awaits the LjL spamathon
<baktaah> nalioth morality depends on what kind of people, are you of course in a anti-gay movement then I guess IMOrtality would be to be gay or talk about gay-relations,
<LjL> [15:55:47]  <lupine_85> eh, not a codec problem then  [15:55:57]  <lupine_85> just find a better (i.e. non-streaming) pr0n provider  [15:56:37]  --> j_ack has joined this channel (n=rudi@p508DA497.dip0.t-ipconnect.de).  [15:58:22]  <baktaah> lupine_85 this is the SHIT lupine_85  [15:58:30]  <baktaah> 30 minutes (everytime I want)  [15:58:38]  <baktaah> of like ... 2 000 different movies  [15:58:48]  <baktaah> and if ure into sodomizing men, 2000 gay porn too
<LjL> [15:59:06]  <-> ChanServ> OP #ubuntu-effects  [15:59:06]  *** ChanServ sets mode: +o LjL  [15:59:09]  <-> ubotu> tell baktaah about guidelines  [15:59:09]  <-- baktaah has left this channel (requested by LjL: "Please don't").  [15:59:10]  *** LjL sets mode: -o LjL  [16:00:00]  --> baktaah has joined this channel (n=baktaah@c-7b4171d5.1510-2-64736c10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se).
<LjL> [16:00:02]  <baktaah> wth :)  [16:00:08]  <lupine_85> "please don't sodomise men" ?  [16:00:14]  <lupine_85> or "please don't discuss pr0n"?  [16:00:17]  <baktaah> We got a homofob here.  [16:00:24]  <baktaah> Probarly in his mid 40's, republican  [16:00:31]  <baktaah> Goes to church every Sunday  [16:02:41]  <-> ChanServ> OP #ubuntu-effects  [16:02:42]  *** ChanServ sets mode: +o LjL  [16:02:44]  *** LjL sets mode: +b
<LjL> *!*@c-7b4171d5.1510-2-64736c10.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se
<LjL> [16:02:44]  <-- baktaah has left this channel (requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye").
<LjL> yikes, didn't realize it was *that* long. anyway.
<nalioth> baktaah: my orientation isn't in question here, your usage of an #ubuntu-* channel is.
<baktaah> As far as I am concorned I didn't disturb anyone or interupting someone who was waiting for guide-lines or help, we were as I said earlier, just making smaltalks and we weren't offending anyone
<baktaah> lol
<baktaah> Im not gay
<nalioth> baktaah: we have !guidelines to help folks find their way in #ubuntu-* channels
<baktaah> You brought up morality
<baktaah> and I said
<baktaah> Morality depends on the people
<LjL> please do note that my kick included a !guidelines PM
<baktaah> no?
<baktaah> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to LjL
<baktaah> * You have left channel #ubuntu-effects (requested by LjL: "Please don't")
<elkbuntu> it doesnt matter squat what orientation the discussion was about. it's completely not family-friendly the things you were saying, or the accusations you were making
<LjL> baktaah: what about the   <-> ubotu> tell baktaah about guidelines   part?
<baktaah> I can agree that the part about sodomi*ing men wasn't exactly family friendly.
<LjL> ah, so you agree?
<baktaah> Yes for the KICK
<baktaah> but not the ban
<baktaah> i didnt say anything offensive.
<LjL> cool, then you'll also agree that the ad-hominems to me were not, either
<baktaah> LjL no that was not to offend u
<baktaah> but to joke a bit
<elkbuntu> <baktaah> We got a homofob here.  [16:00:24]  <baktaah> Probarly in his mid 40's, republican  [16:00:31]  <baktaah> Goes to church every Sunday
<LjL> didn't sound like that
<poningru> baktaah: that entire discussion you quoted was not at all family friendly
<poningru> I see couple of curse words
<baktaah> do you get offended for that ljl?
<LjL> yes i do
<baktaah> then i apoligize
<LjL> anyway, the problem is not whether i get offended
<baktaah> wasn't in my itention to hurt or offend yhou?
<baktaah> intention*
<LjL> the problem is that ad-hominems are simply not very CoC-like. and you had your chance you read the guidelines before using them.
<elkbuntu> i am *not* convinced
<baktaah> poningru  i got kicked for that, I got banned for something that I didn't intend to
<LjL> neither am i, so i suggest you simply wait until your ban is lifted and end this discussion for the time being
<baktaah> CoC like
<baktaah> ?
<LjL> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<baktaah> I did NOT offend you?
<baktaah> How can I get banned for that?
* Hobbsee is still failing to see how one's orientation can *possibly* be ontopic.  it's offtopic, even in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<baktaah> I didn't write "you ***hole" even though I feel like doing it now.
<LjL> as i said, you did offend me, and i agree with hobbsee, and i already asked to end this discussion
<Hobbsee> hence, it's a bannable offense, if it continues.  And that's before any bad language comes in.
<baktaah> The only reason you want to end is because you know Im right, i did not offend you, you just wanted an excuse to kick me.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %baktaah!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nalioth> baktaah: #ubuntu-* are family friendly, if you want to discuss republicans, join ##politics, if you want to discuss gay/lesbian issues, there are channels for that, too
<nalioth> dammit
<elkbuntu> #we-hate-ljl coming right up?
<poningru> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<mc44> elkbuntu: im there :)
<effie_jayx> that many?
<LjL> what is funny is that he couldn't be more wrong. anyway.
* poningru hugs LjL 
<elkbuntu> LjL, that's what makes him a troll, dear
<effie_jayx> that's quite a caharacter heh...
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, one of many
<poningru> #adult
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %baktaah!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dabaR> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu) - Feisty will be released after 0:00 UTC on April, 1
<dabaR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<dabaR> Please update, if you will.
* Hobbsee will update it on april 2, in more countries, if no one else has.
<elkbuntu> it is technically true too, nice one
<LjL> !flavors
<ubotu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<LjL> new factoid. verbose, and duplicates some of the information available in !gui. comments to improve it welcome.
<LjL> i have also this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KnowThyUbuntu that tries to give some high-level architectural information about ubuntu (though it makes no mention of the different CD release flavors), maybe it could be of some use in some factoid
<LjL> work on that page is welcome as well
<LjL> elkbuntu: yesterday it was "at" not "after", but when i updated it i thought making it technically true would be for the best ;P
<elkbuntu> hehe
<effie_jayx> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> i've often wondered whether we could make it more concise and just say "is a script that fails to install some software"
<PriceChild> We're debating a set response to automatix on the forums atm
<nalioth> automatix flat out sucks
<nalioth> i'm so pleased that the functionality will be available in feisty by design
<LjL> well we can't put that in the factoid
<PriceChild> nalioth, is that a suggestion?
<PriceChild> haha
<nalioth> sure we can, "experience has shown that usin automatix may cause your system to fail."
<LjL> yeah well, put that way it's not unlike the current factoid :) i suppose on the forums you could be more verbose than on the bot
<PriceChild> Hehe yeah ours is going to be quite long with "proof".
<LjL> PriceChild: perhaps you could mention a few facts (that need checking), like 1) only byte-compiled Python code is available for the current version of Automatix, no source  2) their site plainly states that anyone should disregard anything that'd said in the official Ubuntu support channels
<PriceChild> Already got both of those ;)
<LjL> i'm still wondering whether they're in a GPL violation by not giving any source, since afaik the original source was GPLd.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They can relicense their own works if they want, if they hold the copyright to the entire work.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (And it doesn't link against anything GPLed.)
<LjL> which i'm not sure they do. anyway, it doesn't really concern me
<LjL> if the actual copyright holders have issue, it's their take to bring them up
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Copyright holders, or users - both would have a claim.
<LjL> well, i'm neither thing :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> props :)
<effie_jayx> Automatix is now available on debian
<LjL> you ruined my day.
<LjL> wait, it's an april's fool right
<ikonia> how much would it cost to have the automatrix team executed  ?
<effie_jayx> and my lug new debianitas  buddies were all going YAY!
<effie_jayx> LjL,  unfortnatelly no...
<elkbuntu> !coc | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> pardon ?
<elkbuntu> it'd be nice, but it's naughty to say so ;)
<ikonia> I'm not breaking the coc
<ikonia> ooh I only meant in jest
<ikonia> eg: I believe automatrix is a poor tool
<elkbuntu> and i was only coc'ing in jest ;)
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> good
<LjL> perhaps we could just mildly torture them
<ikonia> missed the sarcasm
<elkbuntu> we !coc each other in here all the time
<ikonia> LjL: not enough
<elkbuntu> !coc-jbj | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: a/s/l?
<effie_jayx> ikonia,  I was just discouraging it in my local lug
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, ooh... dont... it'll break lazy debian users systems, and they'll come crying to us for feisty lovin'
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  lol
<LjL> besides, at least in Ubuntu Automatix can be useful. if you want to break your system.
<LjL> on Debian Sid, it becomes totally redundant
<effie_jayx> LjL,  hehe
<poningru> Fujitsu: dude which isp do you have?
<poningru> that they give you ipv6 capabilities
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !coc | Automatix_team
<ubotu> Automatix_team: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LjL> holy split
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, facugaich said: ubotu says feisty release date is 00:00 UTC April 1st, someone should change that.
<LjL> they really don't get it...
<effie_jayx> many netsplits today :S
<nalioth> effie_jayx: leave the power plug alone, please
<effie_jayx> hehe
<effie_jayx> it was not me.. it was Seveas  alter ego... Seveaz
<Seveas> @lart effie_jayx
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> bot lad
<Seveas> lag
* ubotu smacks effie_jayx with a big clue-by-four
<LjL> no wonder given the splits
<Seveas> heh
<Hobbsee> ~
<Seveas> 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaulafk]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: wow, now that's a neat tilde :)
<effie_jayx> I couldn't see it
<effie_jayx> Seveas,  what charset is it available
<effie_jayx> ??
<jenda> effie_jayx: most prolly UTF-8 ;)
<effie_jayx> that's what I use :S
<ubotu> predaeus called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth or jrib
<nalioth> Seveas: why is ubotu echoing in here?  most of us have our own nicks on highlight (or the word '!ops')
<Seveas> not all of us are everywhere
<Seveas> bug 87670
<ubotu> Malone bug 87670 in ubuntu-bots "ubotu could ping -ops if !ops was called elsewhere" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87670
<LjL> maybe it could just give the "x called the ops in #y" without the actual factoid, so if you want to "opt in" by setting a highlight on "called the ops in #y", you still can
<nalioth> right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !-op
<ubotu> op is <alias> ops - added by Seveas on 2006-08-22 18:31:36
<Amaranth> @lart Seveas
* ubotu divides Amaranth by zero
<Seveas> hmmmmmm
<Seveas> ah, more brainfarts in the bot
<ardchoille> Suspicious mass joins in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> Or were those just joins from the recent netsplit?
<effie_jayx> ardchoille,  netsplit
<ardchoille> Ah, ok.
<CarlFK> can someone test me for the firewall venerability ?
<nalioth> CarlFK: join #moderation please
<CarlFK> nalioth: #ubuntu-read-topic says "...and then join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested"
<CarlFK> should that be changed?
<nalioth> CarlFK: right
<nalioth> please join #moderation so i can test you
<nalioth> if i do it here, "BAD THINGS" happen
<nalioth> CarlFK: all done, thanks for your patience
<CarlFK> no prob
<LjL> wait a second, on GNOME the IRC client that's there by default is just Gaim, and it proposes AIM as the default protocol (not IRC), and even when you select IRC, it doesn't join #ubuntu by default?
<LjL> nice.
<mc44> LjL: got to reduce the number of people in #ubuntu somehow :p
<LjL> i guess...
<Myrtti> sucks
<Tm_T> I don't
<ubotu> vorian called the ops in #ubuntu-ohio
<CarlFK> -ohio?
<nalioth> CarlFK: there are many Ubuntu loco teams
<CarlFK> wild
<jenda> CarlFK: it's a small hole on the north american continent... ;)
<vorian> when did we get ubotu?
<vorian> or what happened to ubot3?
<vorian> :)
<vorian> jenda, that hurts my feelings :(
<nalioth> vorian: seveas is determining if some of his python rewrites will make ubotu more stable serving thousands of users
<jenda> vorian: I'm sorry, I ddin't mean it that way.
<vorian> kewl nalioth :)
<vorian> jenda, I know :P
<Tm_T> or he end up destroying freenode as april fool
<mc44> haha
<jenda> Tm_T: he'll try that and I'll personally go destroy him.
<jenda> :)
<vorian> jenda, add any freenode staff to access?
<mc44> ooh jenda is proper staff now?. oh dear. /me puts on camouflage
<jenda> hehe
* ubotu has quit IRC("Freenode goes kaboom!!")
<jenda> vorian: it's symbolic, but we don't touch channels that don't have it in there.
<jenda> vorian: and if the channel has trouble while no ops are around, people will come to us...
<vorian> ah, ok
<jenda> ...and we'll just tell them that it's none of our business...
<jenda> :)
<Tm_T> Seveas: (:
<mc44> jenda: not even vigilante justice? :)
<jenda> nope
<Tm_T> jenda: you mean officially it wasn't your fault if someones network card explodes
<jenda> unless *@freenode/staff/* is in the access list.
<vorian> jenda, can you change my access level on -ohio?
<jenda> hehe, yep.
<jenda> yours? no.
<vorian> ah
<jenda> well, not unless Seveas asks for it :)
<mc44> well, he can change it to -1 for funsies :)
<vorian> I didn't set the channel up.
<vorian> 30 is required for adding people to the access list.
<vorian> hmm
<jenda> yup
<jenda> so you'll have to ask that guy who set it up, or ask Seveas to set someone else as channel contact.
<vorian> ok jenda :)
<vorian>  /ms is awesome for such things :)
<jenda> vorian: and since you're the LoCo contact, I believe Seveas won't have a problem with switching the channel over.
<jenda> (while, of course, it would be best done by asking)
<vorian> jenda, true true
<vorian> I'll ask the fella who set it up first :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> or ask seveas to have us put *!*@freenode/staff/* in all the #ubuntu-* access lists . . .
<jenda> or that...
<vorian> but its so easy grinding the work one channel at a time :)
<jenda> actually, that would make it a lot simpler. Whenever a channel without that would be in trouble, we would have Seveas old order lying around to put it in that we could just do it ;)
<jenda> vorian: actually, I kinda like the idea of bothering Seveas with every single channel separately.
<vorian> lol
<jenda> vorian: any idea where dan buch is? I'd like to see him at today's meeting :)
<vorian> se veas still scares me a bit :S
<vorian> what time?
<jenda> 20 UTC
<jenda> an hour from now.
<vorian> I was chatting with him this morning
<mc44> vorian: dont worry, he scare everyone
<vorian> mc44, :)
* jenda needs him and beuno on the meetnig, otherwise it's no good :/
* vorian is emailing him for jenda 
<vorian> I'll call if I have to
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> thx :)
<jenda> vorian: mind calling a guy in Argentina, too?
* jenda runs
<vorian> lol
<jenda> vorian: if he can't make it, it's ok. don't force him ;)
<jenda> I need beuno more, because beuno is the one who hasn't been doing his homework :)
<vorian> ah, I see
<ubotu> In ubotu, jrib said: candidates is For information on how to request a new package for software that is not currently in Ubuntu's repositories, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<LjL> !packaging | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<LjL> so, which one should we have
<LjL> (which webpage, that is, which factoid is sort of irrelevant)
<jrib> ok actually Packages/New lins to it so it's ok
<LjL> !candidates is <alias> packaging
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jrib> LjL: thanks
<jenda> false alarm then, it's in an hour and 46 minutes.
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> mc44: no, but /ar NICK does fine
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gouki> Hi everyone
<jenda> aloha gouki!
<ompaul> hi one
<jenda> :)
<ompaul> jenda, since when were you in hawaii :)
<jenda> ompaul: it's the only state I have never been to, which makes it special ;)
<jenda> but I like the greeting.
<ompaul> so there ya go
<jenda> (only US state, that is...)
<atoponce> jenda: i thought you were in utah
<mc44> jenda: youve been to all the other states? :p
<jenda> yep :)
<atoponce> oh... *never* been to
<jenda> atoponce: I have visited utah... but never stayed there long ;)
* atoponce misread it
* mc44 wonders if jenda worked as a travelling mime or something
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> nope
<ompaul> mc44, a mime attachement type jenda?
<jenda> hehe
<mc44> ompaul: :D
* mc44 filters multipart jenda
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> don't start that game again :)
<mc44> haha
<jenga> it was free :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o jenga]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o jenga]  by ChanServ
<jenga> and all the toys still work, too :)
<vorian> I love that game
* mc44 pulls jendas bottom brick out
* jenga stands firm and steady
* mc44 kicks the table leg when vorian has his go
<jenga> how do i add this nick to irssi's highlighting?
<nalioth> !exploit | pcircle
<ubotu> pcircle: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* vorian 's hands slip and knock over the tower
<nalioth> jenga: it should highlight your current nick
<jenga> nalioth: right...
<jenga> works :)
* jenga off to meeting
<pcircle> naloith, i can revieve files fine with irssi but chat2 crashes
<pcircle> from the same source
<nalioth> ahh, sounds like an #xchat issue to me
<pcircle> ok thanks for your help though :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<iBite> LjL: If you hate me, help me with this: Totem could not play 'mms://a1527.l3072817295.c30728.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1527/30728/v0001/reflector:17295?auth=caEbXc_blbJbjcud3aIagdvaldDatbsbSbX-bgebC9-kJa-FpBDExs=0002=1'.
<LjL> wha?!
<LjL> ah, it's you
<LjL> sorry but i just went back to my KDE after a brief voyage into GNOME... don't quite have Totem :)
<iBite> :(
<iBite> Can you please unban/unmute me from #ubuntu? How do you expect happy users if you don't leave people ways to get help?
<LjL> how do you expect to get help when you attempt to flood people out of the network with insulting notices?
<iBite> LjL: I didn't attempt to flood anyone out...I was just mad
<ompaul> iBite, when things get to you - walk away
<iBite> ompaul: It's a LITTLE late for that. >.>
<ompaul> don't let things become an issue
<iBite> ^
<ompaul> iBite, I saw
<LjL> iBite: well, coming here again and pretending you were someone else in order to get unbanned doesn't testify in your favor either
<ompaul> I am passing comment on not going off your head
<LjL> anyway for what it's worth, neither kaffeine nor VLC play that URL, so either you need win32 codecs, or the URL is broken
<iBite> LjL: I am not pretending to be anyone else...
<LjL> but this is not really a support channel
<LjL> well you were when you came back here pretending it was your brother who did the floods and stuff
<iBite> LjL: I gotta do the best I can while you have me banned...And besides, it all got started when I got muted for NO REASON
<LjL> pff
<iBite> pff? Is that another language
<iBite> ?
<LjL> listen iBite, i don't CARE why you got muted, all i know is you came here asking about it, we told you we were discussing it (which we were), then after convincing yourself that we just hated you, you started notice-flooding a couple of us.
<LjL> i'm not precisely sure how you'd expect me to "understand" anything now
<iBite> LjL: I got mad because I got muted because I JOKINGLY called something a virus because it was slowing my computer
<iBite> So if you had just rightfully unmuted me, you wouldn't be worrying about this
<nalioth> LjL: what was the nick?
<iBite> Bright-Light/Jetfighter
<LjL> nalioth: Bright-Light, previously Jetfighter (he was Jetfighter when he was first muted, then Bright-Light when he came here complaining)
<LjL> and Bright-Light was also his brother's nickname ;)
<nalioth> ah yes
* nalioth clicks already.
<nalioth> iBite: your ban will be removed in it's time.
<iBite> nalioth: It's been over 2 weeks. It's become more than justified, it's gone all the way to abuse.
<LjL> checking out if the Fedora people can help you with Ubuntu? :)
<Bright-Light> No
<Bright-Light> I wanted Fedora the whole time, but it took me forever
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us, Vorian said: !FunnyLookinHat is FunnyLookinHat is the LoCo Team Leader for the Colorado Team.
<bziobnic> can I be tested?
<nalioth> bziobnic: join me in #moderation, please
<nalioth> bziobnic: you're fine, enjoy #ubuntu
<nalioth> thanks for your patience
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> PriceChild: heh. i didn't think about creating an account. i guess it *is* a wiki after all
* PriceChild grins
<atoponce> to be honest, i saw 'immutable', and figured it was edited only by the DC team
<atoponce> at which i *assumed* that they put it there
<atoponce> there are other pages that are problematic as well
<cables> Does Ubotu have a function to send messages to a channel from pm? So I could say /msg ubotu wifi | somenick > #ubuntu?
<LjL> cables: yeah, just the same as it works on channel
<LjL> except you can do without the !
<LjL> just type /query ubotu and then have fun
<cables> LjL, I mean, can I /msg ubotu to send a message to a channel, so I don't clutter the channel as much?
<cables> LjL, like I can /msg ubotu factoid > nick
<LjL> cables, that's what i said. yes.
<cables> LjL, but I want to be able to /msg ubotu factoid > #ubuntu
<LjL> cables, /msg <nickname> <message> is totally equivalent to typing /query <nickname> and then typing a message
<cables> LjL, I know
<LjL> cables: but please do put the bot commands on the channels, if you're using the bot to help people
<mc44> LjL: he wants it to appear as if he did !fact | nick in the channel
<cables> LjL, mc44 has it right
<LjL> oh, that. no
<cables> I want to reduce clutter in the channel by sending my bot queries in pm
<cables> okay
<LjL> it's not such a bad idea though i suppose
<mc44> until people start to abuse it
<cables> yeah
<cables> but it could say "cables wants nick to know:"
<cables> just like when you !fact > nick someone
<LjL> yeah, of course it should be implemented carefully, and the sender nickname should be shown
<LjL> right
<mc44> ah
<LjL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cables> less potential for abuse that way
<cables> the only issue is that you can kick someone from a channel but you can't stop someone from pm-ing ubotu
<cables> so someone would have to implement an ubotu blocklist
<LjL> cables: well, try to tell ubotu to message someone who isn't in the channel - it won't do it
<cables> LjL, really?
<cables> LjL, can you try it on me?
<cables> hold on
<LjL> really. it's not the same thing (actually, it's the opposite thing), but it shows the logic is mostly in place
<cables> yeah
<cables> hmm
<cables> i'm sometimes not on the channel though
<LjL> you just need the bot to ignore anyone who isn't in the channel they're trying to message
<cables> i've sent ubotu messages to people not on the channel
<cables> maybe they were though....
<cables> i was still in -offtopic and -ops, so i got the message
<LjL> cables: right, you need to be in *some* ubuntu channel
<LjL> cables: did you get the !bot now?
<cables> yea
<cables> hold on though :)
<cables> try it in a sec
<LjL> !tell cables about foo
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-24
 * PriceChild is probably back tomorrow
<nikrud> everyone have your fun while you can
<ubotu> In ubotu, kgoetz said: ubotu thx is reasons to use words when thanking people: http://lumpio.no-ip.com/dont-use-thx-sry-plz.txt
<Pici> eh.. no.
<nikrud> Pici you are overly discriminating I think ;)
<Pici> nikrud: thx
<nikrud> heh
<nikrud> yw
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, re-align said: ubotu, why is there no Kubuntu version of you?
<ubotu> RioMerc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> what the heck was that?
<elkbuntu> you havent put ubotu in #linux have you?
<tritium> kindofabuzz was asking how to find out who the ops of a channel are, and RioMerc used the ops trigger
<nalioth> zcat issued a weird weird phrasing
<tritium> Oh, you mean zcat[1]'s bit.  That was strange
<nalioth> i know about riomerc and kindofabuzz
<elkbuntu> then zcat decided to repaste the list list with the channel changed
<nalioth> says he joined ##linux and /msg'd the bot 'ops'
<nalioth> ?!?!?!?!?
<nalioth> alrighty then
<tritium> Good night.
<Myrtti> morning
<tritium> What the heck...
<DBO> ping Amaranth 
<tonyyarusso> whoa, it's a DBO 
<DBO> it sure is
 * Hobbsee has had enough of irc ops crap.
<Hobbsee> more than enough
<Myrtti> I'm quite certain Lyn wasn't trolling
<Seveas> then what the hell would you call that behaviour?
<Myrtti> spam isn't exactly a clear term since it's closely associated with email spam
<Myrtti> I know what it means in that factoid only because I've been ... what's the word...
<Myrtti> /me is shooting blanks
<elkbuntu> bring orvokki in here please
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, you mean, you're in the know?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, na lets leave it
<Myrtti> because I've been watching and participating in the process
<Myrtti> I can discuss the matter with him if you want
<ompaul> if we have to address every person for a lack of common sense then -ot should be shut down
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, please
<ompaul> and #u kept on topic the whole time
<ompaul> _no_ social activity on irc
<Myrtti> could you please unban Lynoure?
<Myrtti> I don't think the ban is just
<Myrtti> a simple kick would've sufficed
<Myrtti> and asking her to come here and explain the matter, if necessary
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Myrtti> I'm disagreeing with the banning of Lynoure being necessary and just
<Hobbsee> Seveas: did you speak to her?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, have her come explain why she insists on providing an obstacle. it's hard enough to catch emma since she's so sneaky, let alone having to put out lynoure's fires whilst trying to do so.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, haven't had time yet with all the side discussions going on
<Hobbsee> k
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: honestly I don't want to get more mixed up in this since I didn't do the ban and haven't been dealing with the issue of emma and her channel
<Myrtti> and I'm naturally biased towards Lyn
<Myrtti> as anyone can see.
<Myrtti> oh, never mind. I'll do vacuuming before I do anything irate
<elkbuntu> she gave seveas some bad attitude, but hobbsee's managed to talk to her. she's unbanned.
<ompaul> ballard is not our friend 
<ompaul> ruining our ban lists like that
<ikonia> LjL: are you there at all ?
<ikonia> morning ompaul 
<ompaul> ikonia, I am 
<LimCore> hello
<elkbuntu> LimCore, can we help?
<Pici> ompaul is not LjL last time I checked.
 * Pici checks again
<elkbuntu> Pici, hopefully a satisfactory replacement though
<LimCore> yes, it would be so nice if some operators will not place longer bans basing on personall feelings
<ompaul> Pici, morning ompaul was said -0- I did not hit him with a it is afternoon
<elkbuntu> LimCore, you'll need to be more specific
<LimCore> default ban length is 24 hours isnt it?
<ompaul> no
<Pici> There is no 'default ban length'
<LimCore> they dont auto expire?
<Hobbsee> there is...bah.
<ompaul> no
 * Hobbsee types too slowly.
<elkbuntu> LimCore, please state your issue fully.
<Hobbsee> i thought there were plans to make an autoexpirer for banning with ubotu, though
<Hobbsee> sometime.
<Seveas> LimCore, one tip, if you want to get someone to do something for you (in this case the removal of a ban), it's better not to start with verbal abuse...
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yeah they um... are still in progress
<ompaul> Hobbsee, feel free to write the code ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<LimCore> well, mneptok interrupted intereesting conversation with a ban, and keeps it while it is no longer needed
<Seveas> Hobbsee, need to replace ubotu first, need to upgrade my colobox to hardy for that
<LimCore> where I pointed out social related security issue in scponly program in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> mrt 22 07:13:43 <LimCore>       boy, is ubuntu+1 full of close minded people like mneptok
<LimCore> Seveas: that was my reaction to the oryginal ban
<Seveas> LimCore, it doesn't help your case
<elkbuntu> LimCore, that line is considered a personal attack.
<LimCore> I thought on FREEnode people should be free to say what they trully think. it works usually on other channels
<elkbuntu> !codeofconduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LimCore> elkbuntu: I didnt said "idiot" or something. it was ment like "conservative"
<Seveas> LimCore, your behaviour in #ubuntu+1 warranted a ban, if you don't know why, read that link ubotu gave
<elkbuntu> LimCore, that code is linked to from channel topics. it is the Terms of Service for the ubuntu channels.
<LimCore> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> mrt 22 06:30:29 <LimCore>       ubuntu sucks about security, can this be changed?
<LimCore> Seveas: and now keeping such ban makes no sense, other then distrupting me for fixing a bug in ubuntu
<Seveas> sure, that's the way to get help
<Seveas> the ban stays, trolls are not welcome
<Hobbsee> LimCore: afaik, bugs don't get fixed on irc anyway.  that's why there's a bugtracker.
<LimCore> Seveas: it works fully on other top10 channels, some apparently vary in accepted style 
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I wonder how to make a proper .patch to send to bugtracker
<elkbuntu> LimCore, read the code of conduct and come back another time
<Seveas> LimCore, you're lucky I wasn't there when you were trolling. I'd have banned you for that line alone
<LimCore> Hobbsee: and, who to ask to have it polled in into new version asap
<Hobbsee> LimCore: suggest you ask in #ubuntu-motu, where developers are.
<Seveas> LimCore, anything else?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: we're in feature freeze.  they'll tell you ther.e
<LimCore> Seveas: yes, "trolling" is defined by lack of constructive point, and this is why it's not wellcomed, right?
<Seveas> mrt 22 06:30:29 <LimCore>       ubuntu sucks about security, can this be changed?
<Seveas> that's not constructive
<LimCore> Seveas: and I didn't said anything more on this topic, or did I proceed to explain my point
<elkbuntu> Seveas, agreed. thats an insult with a few words tacked on the end
<LimCore> Seveas: it was a bad start yes, sorry
<Seveas> LimCore, only nonsense came after that
<Seveas> so bye bye
<Hobbsee> ...
<Pici> sigh
<Hobbsee> Seveas: finger.  trigger.  bad.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, troll. not stopping. worse :)
<Seveas> logs from +1 and his 'retaliation' in #ubuntu say enough
<Hobbsee> Seveas: catalysing.
<Seveas> as does his entrance here
<Hobbsee> yeah well
<elkbuntu> it could be worse, he could have been the 'hi can we help you' 'yes i want my ban lifted' 'ban from where' 'i want my ban lifted' guy
<ubotu> In ubotu, evand said: wubi is an official Ubuntu installer for Windows users.  It is included on the 8.04 CD.
<Pici> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<Pici> hmm
 * Pici wonders what other factoids will have to be updated for Hardy's release
<ompaul> !search gutsy
<ubotu> Found: studiorepo, links, kde, dolphin, torrents, download, 7.10, virtualbox, rt, gibbon
<Hobbsee> !no wubi is an official Ubuntu installer for Windows users.  It is included on the 8.04 CD.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Jucato> dolphin/d3lphin doesn't need to be changed :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I really hate wubi, have there been some imporvements I have not seen?
<Hobbsee> !wubi > evand
<Pici> I meant because of changes to audio, video, etc.. not just name changes.
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: ok, lets continue this here then.
<ompaul> Scunizi, ?
<ompaul> seamus_ie, ?
<ompaul> how can we help you?
<evand> Wubi *is* supported by Ubuntu and you should not turn users away from #ubuntu because they're asking for help using it or installs from it.
<Scunizi> I'm listening.. debate on Wubi and it's merrits
<Jack_Sparrow> wubi is unofficial until hardy.. unoffical ..
<evand> Uh, no.
<evand> Sure, you can direct them to #ubuntu+1 as it's only available on Hardy.
<evand> But that's not what you were doing at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, People are always having trouble with it and the simulated partitioning.
<evand> It is NOT simulated partitioning.
<evand> I already explained this to you.
<Jack_Sparrow> It does not work and can even pose a danger to your ntfs system per one of the last blogs I read and shared with the other ops
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: It does work, if there's a bug in it, it should be filed as such.
 * Hobbsee points out the fact that evand is one (or the only, now) guy who works on the ubuntu installer, including wubi, and probably has a clue.
<evand> The only changes it makes to the NTFS filesystem is A) creating a file B) adding an option to the Windows bootloader using the Microsoft tool to do it.
<evand> one of three if you count cjwatson and Ago.
<seamus_ie> Jack_Sparrow: just because people are having trouble with it doesn't mean they should not be helped, quite the opposite. wubi is designed to allow windows users to try linux without partitioning their hard drive and by installing a program in the "normal" manner, I think this should be encouraged
<Hobbsee> evand: ago?  don't know him.
 * ompaul wonders about this idea of running gnu in a file container on an ntfs partition
<evand> Hobbsee: Agostino Russo.  He's the lead Wubi developer, but not an Ubuntu developer yet.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Jack_Sparrow> I have not seen any of you in the channel helping with a fairly reoccuring issue with wubi
<ompaul> evand, does it give a boot loader pointer to the file address?
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: because developers often help out users with their issues all the time, instead of actually developing...
<Jack_Sparrow> HOw much of windowes is running in the background
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: none. It doesnt run in Windows.
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: The best way for me to handle Wubi issues is via bug reports.  I have too many obligations to fixing bugs in and further developing the installer to sit in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 to handle every user issue.  I have wubi on hilight in both channels and do give what time I can to directing people to the right place.
<evand> Which is exactly how I came by your incorrect comments.
<jrib> evand: is there a wubi channel?
<evand> jrib: No, I don't believe it's necessary.  Wubi is not different enough from a regular Ubuntu install to warrant it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow...
<Pici> hm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Disbelief in that statement...
<jrib> evand: right, the only difference I can see would be with installation
<Pici> Once its up and running, I suppose we may see some differences in fstab, but everything else should be the same.
<evand> jrib: Even that isn't very different.  It actually uses Ubiquity for about 95% of the install.  In fact, it's very, very similar to a preseeded install.
<ompaul> hang on - support a filecontainer on ntfs and then MS comes along and nukes your container generation or boot loader creation method {don't think they won't, they don't know how to play fair}  -- and have #ubuntu screaming -- I think we live in interesting times
 * Hobbsee smiles.  -offtopic has learned.
<ompaul> this could be intesting
<ompaul> interesting
<evand> ompaul: Yes.  See the Wubi bzr trunk and the lupin source package.
<jrib> well, as wubi is on the cd, I don't see how we can claim wubi discussion is offtopic, at least once hardy is released.  Does anyone disagree with this?
<evand> ompaul: I think we're safe.  It's a regular file on Windows and the method we use to add it to the bootloader is standard in the Windows world.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope.. But I clearly wont be recommending it.. but I'll leave it for others to address the issues, make their own romm if needed etc
<jrib> evand: wubi project is only for installing ubuntu or does it do other distros as well?
 * Hobbsee blinks
<ompaul> evand, well watch service packs like a hawk would be my advice ;-)  -- the concept that they would not play foul in some way scares me
<evand> jrib: Ubuntu and Kubuntu currently.
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, do you have an howto's for the people having installation issues so we can link them
<Hobbsee> you know, i *might* even beat Seveas in -offtopic.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, don't try he has a +1 script ;-) infinity is smaller than infinity +1
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: for the time being I would point them at the Wubi forum until the wubi-installer.org site is switched to the 8.04 Beta: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<Hobbsee> hehe
<evand> ompaul: :)
<jrib> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an official Ubuntu installer for Windows users.  It is included on the 8.04 CD.
<ompaul> !no wubi is <reply> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> Pici, ^^ now there is one for hardy upgrade :P
<ompaul> hmm that does not read too good
<ompaul> !no wubi is <reply> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<jrib> evand: that result seem reasonable?
<evand> https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug - anyone mind if that URL gets added to it?
<ompaul> na
<Jack_Sparrow> Not at all
<evand> "Please file bugs here" or whatever people think is appropriate
<ompaul> !no wubi is <reply> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubu bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<evand> thanks
<ompaul> evand, please remember the shorter the factoid the more the impact ;-)
<jrib> !wubi =~ s/wubu/wubi
<ubotu> Missing end delimiter
<jrib> !wubi =~ s/wubu/wubi/
<ubotu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, What ab out the file installation/system problems that seem to be popping up, are they covered in the forums
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: If they ask in the forums or file a bug about it, whatever problem they have with installation will get addressed.
<Hobbsee> ubotu: lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<Hobbsee> lies, damned lies, and propaganda.
<evand> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, all sound, video and networking should not be any different as far as support?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: you want the honours?
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: correct, that should be exactly the same
<evand> the only thing that's *not* available to Wubi uses is hibernation.
<evand> users*
<Jack_Sparrow> they dont have that now :)
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ?
<Pici> evand: Is it somehow disabled in the install? or does it just fail?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: see -offtopic.
<evand> Pici: iirc, it's disabled.  But if it's available (which would be a bug), it should be avoided.
 * Pici makes a mental note
<Jack_Sparrow> come out of hibernation and write all over your ntfs.. ouch
<evand> well, it will just fail to hibernate/return.
<evand> trashing outside of the wubi file would be quite the feat.
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, the last blog I read warned of the danger of it crashing out of the file structure and begining to write over windows
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ok humble pie had to be eaten 
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yeah, that's why she's not gone.
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: I'd love a link to that.  The worst you can do is hard reboot a Wubi install which could do damage to your NTFS parition, but it's the same risk posed when you do a hard reboot from Windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, but ntfs write has improved since then
<evand> Indeed, ntfs-3g is quite stable.
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, Is that statement anywhere in your docs about the hard boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> evbanit may be common knowledge, but knowledge is not common
<evand> http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#requirements - under "Any Gotcha?"
<MrUnagi> ljl here
<Pici> He hasn't been around today yet.
<MrUnagi> what time does he usually roll out of bed
<Pici> Hes usually here by now, so I don't know.
<MrUnagi> thanks
<ompaul> anything else?
<Adys> Hey there, someone sent me here to ask for an update of the !dmix link to http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<Pici> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Adys> Last one, sorry
<Pici> !no sound is <reply> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !no dmix is <alias> sound
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Pici> !no dmix is <alias> sound
<Pici> Adys: all fixed
<Adys> cheers :)
<ompaul> adys does not mince words
<MrUnagi> has ljl arrived
<ompaul> not since you were last here
<MrUnagi> thanks
<Pici> Can I get an good 'official sounding' repsonse to this: http://wiki.yak.net/894
<Pici> Or rather, why posting it in #ubuntu+1 would be offtopic.  'because it is' isnt a good enough answer for me.
<ompaul> braschahr1a!
<ompaul> backports 
<ompaul> Pici, ^^
<Pici> So its still on-topic?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> composing an answer in channel
<ompaul> Pici, hope that helps
<ompaul> Pici, when replies for something like that is asked for - you can always put a space in there
<Pici> ompaul: thanks, had a bit of writers block whilst composing a repsonse. 
<ompaul> time heals - instant replies are not good 
<ompaul> as we know :-/
<anthony> j #ubuntu-ops-pvt
<livingdaylight> is this the channel to speak about one's banned status?
<ompaul> livingdaylight, ask 
<ompaul> where are you banned from
<ompaul> and if we are slow to talk please allow a couple of minutes as we can be busy
<livingdaylight> ompaul, hi, from #ubuntu and #ubuntu#offtopic
<ompaul> Mark_G, how can we help you?
<Mark_G> Just lerking.. thanks..
<ompaul> livingdaylight, a moment please /me runs around 
<ompaul> Mark_G, please see the topic
<ompaul> as in no lurking
<Mark_G> ok.. see ya
<livingdaylight> ompaul, sure, thank you
<ompaul> livingdaylight, are you sure you are banned from -offtopic?
 * livingdaylight checks
<ompaul> in fact are you sure you are banned at all
<livingdaylight> ompaul, yes, on both... its what XChat tell me when i attempt to join
<ompaul> ohh
 * ompaul goes to check 
<ompaul> livingdaylight, given the amount of times you were banned perhaps this may helpyou
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> I don't see you are being banned so let me check it out more
<livingdaylight> ompaul, its been months now, if it helps :s I don't know how many times i've been banned, but a permanent ban doesn't seem warranted given my wrangle in ubuntu-offtopic with Pici
<ompaul> the kirb step away from 
<ompaul> the amount of bans would indicate something
<ompaul> livingdaylight, I am trying to balance about 5 things
<livingdaylight> ompaul, no worries
<ompaul> gime a couple of mins
<ompaul> livingdaylight, please try to join #ubuntu
<ompaul> I can't see how you are banned
<ompaul> as for -ot I can see that but give a min on that
<livingdaylight> ompaul, it still says: * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
 * ompaul can't find the ban in question 
<ompaul> either by IP or by nick
<livingdaylight> ompaul, maybe someone did some voodoo
<ompaul>  77 101 
<ompaul> I did and I found that
<ompaul> but I want other stuff
<ompaul> I can't find any  for ubuntu
<ompaul> the voodoo was for -ot
<livingdaylight> -ot?
<ompaul> offtopic
<livingdaylight> oh
<ompaul> so that does not annoy me
<ompaul> what annoys me is I can't find ya in -ot
<ompaul> sorry
<ompaul> in -ubuntu
<livingdaylight> ompaul, maybe you can ask Pici` sometime when he's around
<ompaul> I should be able to find this
<ompaul> livingdaylight, check your pm
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> livingdaylight, you are sorted 
<ompaul> cheers
<livingdaylight> ompaul, thank you 
<MrUnagi> ljl returned?
<ompaul> I think he is gone for today - he ain't shown up at all
<ompaul> it would be a bit late for him at this stage
<MrUnagi> sigh
<MrUnagi> can someone else review my case and decide whether to remove or when my ban might be removed?
<ompaul> he was here most of the rest of the weekend
<ompaul> he owns it you need to talk with him 
<MrUnagi> =/
<MrUnagi> thanks for your help
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (bmw528i)
<Gary> awww, I was about to test my cmute script
<ompaul> Gary, you need to be faster :)
<Gary> ompaul: well, I always hestitate a bit, due to not like being named on the access list
<Gary> omg, I am typing essex stylee
<ompaul> Gary, so, like, you like, if you are not named like, not to be too fast, like?
<Gary> ummm
<Gary> woteva
<Seveas> Gary chav...
<Gary> hehe
<ompaul> Seveas, did you get the scroll back in -pvt?
<mneptok> "essex style"
<mneptok> oooo! far-off and exotic ESSEX!
<mneptok> that's like ... FIVE TOWNS AWAY! it's like another planet!
<ompaul> mneptok, and don't you forget it, ohh wait you didn't
<ompaul> you knew it
<Amaranth> http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2424
<Amaranth> i'm tempted to call !ops so everyone sees that :)
<tomaw> you kinda just did
 * Gary hurts Amaranth :p
<Amaranth> hey if everyone highlights on the word itself that's their fault :P
 * Pici parties
<Gary> woo hooo
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Amaranth> hmm, should change that
<Amaranth> !automatix is <reply>Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ubotu> But automatix already means something else!
<Amaranth> !no automatix is <reply>Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<mneptok> i *thought* i felt a disturbance in the Force.
 * nalioth feels very bad for Pioneer Warrior
<nalioth> Arnie, <snip>, currently are too involved in their personal lives  <<< and this is new?
<mneptok> who TF steals the name for their new distro from the 1936 edition of "inspiring names for the people that are not insulting to Comrade Stalin?"
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-25
<tritium> Hmm, the !es trigger is nonsensical.
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Amaranth> what does it say?
<tritium> In the channel where the only permit (mis-spelled) English.
<Amaranth> eh?
<tritium> If you are looking for help in Spanish, please enter the channels #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es, there you will obtain more help.
<tritium> In that first sentence, s/the only/they only
<Amaranth> oh, the first sentence is making fun of us
<Amaranth> !-es
<ubotu> es aliases: spanish, espanol - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:16:12
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> oh, maybe not, i misunderstood you
<tritium> I would change it to "En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles."
<Amaranth> if you tell me what to make it say i can set it, otherwise i have no idea
<tritium> The second sentence is okay.
<Amaranth> En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Amaranth> that?
<tritium> Yes.
<Amaranth> !no es is <reply>En este canal, solamente hablamos ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<tritium> I don't think ubotu listens to me ;)
<tritium> Thanks, Amaranth.
<mneptok> En este canal, todos los hombres chupa mi culo.
<nalioth> mneptok: please don't do that again
<mneptok> nalioth: we're now moderating -ops?
<nalioth> mneptok: that was uncalled for
<mneptok> nalioth: i'm just trying to understand. i have seen far worse, in english, from others in the past.
<nalioth> mneptok: you are far from being the same as the "others" 
<nalioth> i'm not even gonna translate that for the others, it was so nasty
<mneptok> OK, "Seveas"
<nalioth> so when someone checks out the logs of this time, they are gonna assume they can speak like that in #ubuntu channels because we talk like that in here
<mneptok> so then the answer is "yes." we are now moderating this channel for any speech not allowed in official channels. which is fine, as long as i know.
<ubotu> In ubotu, teddy said: !AskTheBot what is ubuntu
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Gary> mneptok: lol
<Mez> Gary, done (-uk)
<Gary> yay
<jussi01> hello all
<Gary> I do like a tidy banlist, with only required bans there
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: oh, what a tragedy
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> oh, automatix
<Amaranth> well, i've been saying it's dead for some time now but no one believed me :P
<elkbuntu> indeed
<Amaranth> i have inside knowledge :P
<Gary> I cannot believe I thought it was a good thing - once
<elkbuntu> and their faq still blame us for their crappiness
 * Gary holds his head in shame
<Mez> Dave2, I thought staff were able to dodge Excess Floods ?
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu (jojojo)
<jpatrick> I remember that guy..
<Hobbsee> [00:46] <bazhang> [21:40] <mooz2> #TheLinuxers & #Linux friendly atmosphere. Nice chatters and ops required.\
<Hobbsee> evand got that too, last night
<Hobbsee> !staff | see above
<ubotu> see above: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Hobbsee: they're aware, see #freenode :)
 * Hobbsee isn't there
<Pici> Well, they're aware :)
<Hobbsee> cool
<evand> Hobbsee: indeed, I believe that was the same channel I was pestered about.
<Hobbsee> looks like it
<Pici> Anyway, I reported it again in #freenode about a half an hour ago anyway.
 * Mez is always getting that one
<jussi01> does anyone else get often ones in turkish?
<Hobbsee> not recently
 * jussi01 gets them quite often
<Hobbsee> traitor!
<Hobbsee> Pricey: What do you expect, I'm just on vista for a few minutes.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: why're you running Vista?!
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i'm not.  you are.
<PriceChild> but you just told me above that you were?
<Pici> Reverse psychology perhaps?
<PriceChild> Pici: hmmm that's a tricksy Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you're sounding like emma.
<Hobbsee> you should stop.
<nikrud> ohh, coc :)
<jussi01> hehe
<Mez> o_O
<ubotu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu (neos857)
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (neos857)
<ubotu> ArmedKing called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> neos857 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Hobbsee> jussi01: has he said anything useful at all?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> not that ive seen
<Hobbsee> apart from claling ops on himself.  how wise.
<jussi01> yeah, check out his lastlog... sigh
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee wasn't there, but is seeing it here
<jussi01> wow, I just love it when someone just starts pm'ing you and pasting in pm...
<Pici> Hrm, that guy did something kickworthy the other day too, I remember a hilight about it, I wasnt around to take care of it though.
<jussi01> Pici: yeah. I looked at his last log as I havent left, and wow... 
<Jack_Sparrow> Fellow ops and other interested parties.  I have decided to go back to teaching for at least another year.  I will still try to contribute to the channel, but my available time will be much more limited than it has been over the last year.  I will find other ways in which to promote and contribute to the project(s)..  Jack Sparrow...
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: good luck in your endeavors, as usual!
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: good luck, mate, and take care! :)
 * jpatrick hugs Pici` and his doomed connection
<Pici`> I think its my neighbors
<Seveas> Pici`, EMP cannon does wonders
<Pici`> Seveas: I dont have one of those, perhaps I'll tape a degausser to the ceiling
<Seveas> hammer through the bathroom window when they're taking a shower on a cold winter day 
<Pici`> arggg
<jpatrick> Pici`: nice to see you too, thanks
<Seveas> jpatrick, :D
<Seveas> ick
<Seveas> ubotu's package info lookup is broken 
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> argh
<ompaul> hahaha
<Seveas> !forget 's package info lookup
<ubotu> I know nothing about 's package info lookup yet, Seveas
<ompaul> ambushed by your own bot - not really nice
<Seveas> !forget s package info lookup
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<ompaul> the amount of times I have done that - nice to know I am not the only one
<Seveas> anyway, it's broken
<Seveas> ompaul, newbotu has only edit-on-the-web
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> lame location?
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> same location as the other bot?
<Seveas> the s and l are miles apart, even on an irish keyboard
<ompaul> Seveas, this is a good point you make I can't type very well this evening
<ompaul> Seveas, in fact lets make that any evening
<Seveas> no comment
<ompaul> Seveas, that was too much of a comment ;-0
<ompaul> that was supposed to be a :-)   (4th attempt at the smiley)
<Seveas> ye can't even type smilies prop'ly 
<Seveas> who banned ubotu2 in -offtopic?
<Seveas> and WHY?
<ompaul> was it me
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> or not
 * mneptok siphons some raw fury off of Seveas for future use
<Seveas> mneptok, I'm not furious
<Seveas> merely curious
 * mneptok dumps the vial into ##windows
<mneptok> *those* people need some curiosity
<ompaul> mneptok, no they need software
<ryanakca> What do you do when someone is asking for help to hack an ftp server? -offtopic?
<LjL> !illegal | ryanakca
<ubotu> ryanakca: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ryanakca> LjL: thanks :)
<ryanakca> LjL: Can you look at it please? It looks like he wants to test the safety of "his" server. No clue what one would do in a situation like that...
<LjL> ryanakca, that's likely illegal in many a jurisdiction no matter how much it's his server
<emma> Hello dear friends.
<LjL> emma, thanks for joining... i just have to ask you once again to not use #ubuntu-offtopic as a place to recruit people for your channel. it is not acceptable, and will not be accepted. you understand how i do need to state this publicly once more
<emma> I do not spam for any channels, ever. And I do not mention my channels in #ubuntu-offtopic. So we should probably clarify that your statement reminds me of the judge who asked the plantif how long it had been since they stopped beating their wife. 
<elky_work> LjL never said you mentioned your channels in -offtopic.
<LjL> emma, you PM users, and the fact that you now (after our first requests) ask them if they "feel like being spammed" first -- means nothing
<LjL> emma: PM'ing new users arbitrarily to promote channels is simply not acceptable, no matter how you twist it
<emma> You are talking about events happening in a counter-factual world. I have no problem with that as a philosophical exercise but let's not confuse it with the world we are living in.
<LjL> emma: and note how i said to "not use #ubuntu-offtopic as a place to recruit people", while you replied that you "do not spam for any channels". you denied a different thing. but anyway, enough with the semantics: you know what we don't want you to do, and that's using #ubuntu-offtopic as the place to pick new users and introduce them arbitrarily to your channel.
<LjL> emma, sorry, i have trouble parsing that last sentence...
<LjL> are you saying that you do *not* PM new users arbitrarily to promote channels?
<emma> Right -- It is common in philosophy to talk about hypotheticals as happening in a 'possible world'. A counter-factual is a discussion about events in a possible world. For example we might want to talk about a world in which Al Gore won the 2000 election.
<PriceChild> emma: LjL is referring to what you have done in 'this' world.
<emma> In a similar vein you might want to talk about a world in which I do any of the things you are scolding me for.
<LjL> emma: i am indeed.
<PriceChild> emma: if you have been referring to a different world till now, I suggest you say so and correct your statements so that we can continue.
<LjL> emma: do you, or do you not PM new users who join #ubuntu-offtopic arbitrary, in order to promote channels?
<emma> No. I never arbitrarily pm people.
<emma> I do not do that.
<LjL> emma, what is your definition of "arbitrarily"? just in case we're using different terms
<LjL> emma, because you see, some people *
<LjL> emma, because you see, some people *have* reported to me (again) that you do PM them
<emma> Arbitrary suggests that there neither a reason, nor a desire to speak to the particular person being pmed.
<LjL> emma, ah, i see - no, that's not what i meant by "arbitrary" here
<emma> Lot's of people pm me, I just never report them because I don't find it offensive.
<emma> Oh what does arbitrary mean to you?
<LjL> emma, by "arbitrarily" i mean that you are not familiar with the people you PM, and there is no particular reason why you'd tell them (as opposed as someone else who join #ubuntu-offtopic - but then i fear that you do that with EVERYONE who joins it!) about your channel
<elky_work> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=define%3Aarbitrary&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<LjL> emma, but really, what i'm saying is, i think, pretty clear to anyone who's listening: I do NOT want you to private message users in the Ubuntu channels (specifically #ubuntu-offtopic) for the purpose of promoting your channels, when you do not know such users and have no particular reason to suspect they'd be interested in your channels
<LjL> do you understand my request?
<emma> No I don't.
<LjL> emma, do you not *understand* it, or do you not want to *accept* it?
<LjL> those are two different things.
<LjL> if you don't understand it, then i'm afraid i don't know how to make it any clearer
<emma> I do not understand it. I do not understand this entire discussion unless it is a philosophical discussion involving counter-factuals. 
<elky_work> emma, is there any junk mail you ever receive that have nothing to do with anything you've ever bought, or would necessarily seek out to buy?
<LjL> emma, so you're still denying that you do what i described?
<emma> I never pm anyone arbitrarily. 
<PriceChild> emma: You do not understand it because you have no been PMing random people?
<PriceChild> *not
<LjL> emma, you're a liar.
<emma> I don't pm people at random. 
<LjL> emma, look at this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61067/
<emma> LjL - I feel that's an extremely bold claim and very offensive. I think your comment is not respectful and violates the CoC.
<LjL> that shows pretty clearly how you PM'd an arbitrary user, who had just joined #ubuntu-offtopic and who had no knowledge of you (and you had no knowledge of them), with the clear purpose of advertizing your channel.
<LjL> i am aware that it is a bold claim, however it is one that i can back up.
<LjL> and don't waste your time restarting the semantics play, because you know what i stated above is perfectly clear.
<emma> Nope. You violate the CoC at many levels and ought to be ashamed of yourself.
<emma> The very log of a private conversation which you have just put in the Ubuntu pastebin actually vindicates me.
<LjL> emma, since you aren't willing to comply with the request to stop advertizing your channel using #ubuntu-offtopic as a platform (and actually you won't even admit that you do, despite clear proof), i am forced to ban you from #ubuntu-offtopic again after the ban had provisionally been lifted.
<elky_work> emma, you cant seriously believe that the logs vindicate you? on what grounds could you possibly believe that?
<LjL> emma, i have every right to log that private conversation, because it shows that you are systematically abusive in the way i described. by the way, "Ertyle", this user that you've talked to, is myself.
<PriceChild> emma: Perhaps saying "You are not telling us the truth" would have been better received, but I am afraid that unless you can argue those logs are not true, you have been 'lying'.
<emma> To me it looks like two new Ubuntu users were talking about Ubuntu and Freenode and then one of them asked me what my channel is.
<elky_work> emma, the first mention of another channel was <emma> would you feel like i was spamming you if I told you about another channel on Freenode?
<elky_work> this means that you sought out to recruit him to there, and that you have been lying to us every time you say you do not do that.
<emma> Not only did I not spam, the other person (notice how I am protecting their identity, unlike you who shamefully take a private message and publish it on the internet) actually asks me to tell them about my channel.
<elky_work> emma, that person, ertyle *IS* LjL
<LjL> emma, you are, once again, LYING
<emma> And calling me a liar is very offensive, and it is exactly this kind of behavior which leads to strife. I feel that the Ubuntu Council should re-evaluate the people that it chooses to become Ubuntu ops. A very small number of your team has made all of you look bad. 
<LjL> emma,
<LjL> <emma> To me it looks like two new Ubuntu users were talking about Ubuntu and Freenode and then one of them asked me what my channel is.
<LjL> that user never asked.
<emma> I see, so LJL was masquerading and lying. And then calling me a liar.
<LjL> that user had never joined #ubuntu-offtopic before.
<LjL> that user only greeted the people in there when he joined.
<LjL> that user was me.
<LjL> and you have been lying for too long.
<elky_work> emma, no, LjL was what you know as an undercover officer.
<emma> <Ertyle> well i'm way newer :D
<emma> So LjL was lying and then he called me a liar.
<emma> This is very bad behavior for an Ubuntu op. I am going to have to ask that this be taken up by the Ubuntu council.
<elky_work> emma, go for it.
<PriceChild> emma: there is no 'ubuntu council'
<emma> The irony is that even in your deceptive and malicious manipulation of me, you still only wound up with a private message which shows me being respectful and kind with someone I thought was a friend.
<LjL> emma, you didn't think he was a friend. he was someone you had never talked to before, he merely said "hi" and "happy easter" in #ubuntu-offtopic
<emma> I believe the great irony to come out of all of this, is that this channel is full of people who violate the CoC on a daily basis in every way, while I am busy building a community.
<elky_work> emma, you're the deceptive malicious one here. you decieved us into thinking you would stop this. you maliciously continued recruiting.
<emma> Nope. I consider people friends. Your deception and manipulation not-withstanding, I felt I was speaking to a friend, and as you see, I treated you as one. Not forcing anything upon you, and only telling you anything after YOU ASKED ME TO TELL YOU
<elky_work> emma, you forced that channel upon us. you forced your behaviour on our users.
<emma> <Ertyle> ok what is it, now i look better there are afew i can see but anyway is this like a secret?? :D
<LjL> emma: additionally, i would strongly encourage you to act upon malicious behaviors happening in your channel. i'm not saying that this happened, nor that it didn't happen... but IF someone happened to, say, threaten DoS attacks on people, and/or announce they would be going to evade a ban set in Ubuntu channels, and that happened WHILE you were actively looking at the channel, well, i don't see how your channel wouldn't qualify as a harbor for trolls.
<emma> Note for everyone reading this log that LjL was deceptive and malicious. Even as these people are calling me a liar, they are pretending to be friends in a PM and then baiting me to violate rules that I have never broken.
<LjL> "topical" channels on freenode are not intended for that purpose, and you should discourage that sort of thing, and NOT by telling people daily that
<LjL> "It is important for everyone to remember that just like we value our liberty and do not want to be hurt, the Ubuntu ops team, as a whole, is filled with bright, generous, human beings who also should not be hurt."
<emma> This channel is full of people who break the CoC every single day. 
<LjL> this kind of daily warning is ridiculous, and actually points to the fact that your channel *does* harbor trolls.
<emma> Note for everyone reading this log that LjL, even as he was being deceptive and malicious and baiting me in a PM to get me to break rules I have never broken failed to do so.
<emma> Even with his deception and malicious behavior all they could muster was a PM of me in which I'm being friendly and social and not forcing anything on anyone.
<LjL> emma, can you stop repeating yourself please?
<emma> I did not even tell LjL (who was being deceptive and malicious) about my channel until HE ASKED ME TO TELL HIM
<emma> As you can see right here:
<emma> <Ertyle> ok what is it, now i look better there are afew i can see but anyway is this like a secret?? :D
<ompaul> emma, you were asked not to pm people - you did - you can write it anyway on a whiteboard in red marker any way you like and it still turns out the same - you contacted the user first 
<LjL> emma, everyone can see our query in the pastebin.
<emma> Note for everyone reading this log:  LJL was maliciously and deceptively pretending to be a new user and a friend to me in a private conversation. He was using the name Ertyle and I did not tell him about my channel until HE ASKED ME TO TELL HIM
<LjL> emma, now if you don't have anything else aside from unfounded accusations of violating the CoC, please leave this channel.
<emma> As you can see here:
<emma> <Ertyle> ok what is it, now i look better there are afew i can see but anyway is this like a secret?? :D
<LjL> emma, i need to force you to stop spamming this channel by repeating the same message, now.
<nikrud> anyone with half a brain can see that the segue from <emma> Have you been on Freenode a while? to <emma> would you feel like i was spamming you if I told you about another channel on Freenode? shows the intent of the pm. Asking about spamming is nothing more than a fig leaf
 * mneptok comes out from under the couch
<PriceChild> Hello christel :)
<elky_work> nikrud, pretty much
<mneptok>  /m christel asl?
<mneptok> oops
<nikrud> just wanted it logged.
<elky_work> christel, to what do we owe the pleasure?
<christel> hi PriceChild :)
<mneptok> nalioth: "I'm cofiguring OpenBox for good Emma. *GOOD* Emma!"
 * nalioth sees christel and jumps behind the couch
<tonyyarusso> wow, that was a special backlog to walk in on
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, indeed
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: i just vacated the spot under the couch, if you'd rather not read it.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: too late :(
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, it still smells like mneptok anyway
<ompaul> mneptok, did not know they still made hi karate ;-)
<mneptok> ompaul: "Hai Karate" ;)
<ompaul> was it?
 * ompaul can't remember
<ompaul> that and brut 
<ompaul> hehe
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtwh3nQP5Uo
<ompaul> bring back the seventies when computers were computers
<ompaul> haha
<mneptok> and moving forward from Darren and Samantha era to shag carpeted tables and cheap cocaine ...
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbLM0piFIc8
<ompaul> mneptok, that advert was based on the original thomas crown affair
<elky_work> mneptok, not quite sure the drug reference was necessary
<LjL> for your information, i've been muted from ##ubuntu-uncensored (before saying anything). just, so much for the irony. however, i'd like to explain once again what i did with "Ertyle", because it seems that emma may be trying to misrepresent that.
<LjL> Ertyle join #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, greeted the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic, and then was immediately PM'd by emma.
<LjL> the contents of the private conversation can be seen in the pastebin i gave to emma.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Of course she's trying - we can all plainly see what happened though, and it confirms the earlier suspicions and reports anyway.
<LjL> emma did NOT have any other private or public conversation with Ertyle before.
<LjL> tonyyarusso, the fact that we can plainly see it, however, doesn't mean she cannot try to convince other of her made-up version of the facts, and since i have already urged the population of her channel to check *this* channel's logs, i'm concerned about making very clear what happened with Ertyle.
<LjL> maybe people have logs of #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic and here, so it should really be trivial to check out what actually happened, if one bothers to actually check instead of believing emma.
<LjL> so i also suggest that any complains from other people who might join here and try to act as emma's "attorneys" be disregarded (i mention this, because it's already happened), and these people pointed to the logs instead.
<mneptok> i hate lawyers
<ompaul> mneptok, shhh jenda_ will hear you
<LjL> this matter has lasted long enough, the fact that emma's channel exists in its current incarnation alone is sad, but we really shouldn't worry about any of this again. emma is permanently banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, and we should be able to conern ourselves with regular channel issues now, thankfully.
 * nikrud plans a class action suit against mneptok on behalf of lawyers
<mneptok> ompaul: pffft ... who cares? what can Jenda do? it's not like i'll be anywhere near ... uh oh.
<tonyyarusso> What about our other channels?
<ompaul> hehehe
<mneptok> LjL: what Tony said.
<mneptok> LjL: is she on a "last strike" on the other channels? or ... ?
<tonyyarusso> I have absolutely no reason to believe that this won't spread to anywhere else, given the behavior we've seen so far.
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, if she does the same thing there, it will be much swifter. she will not get all the chances for redemption she had this time.
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: It takes us a long time to even find out she's doing it though.
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, we take each channel as it comes
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, which is why we need people to let us know when they're being spammed.
<elky_work> someone please add 'Please report PM spam to the ops'
<elky_work> to #ubuntu's topic
<LjL> tonyyarusso, mneptok: i tend to avoid banning in multiple channels unless there's misbehavior in multiple channels - however, feel free to consider the possibility if a need arises
<ompaul> if you are spammed in pm please report it with logs to #ubuntu-ops ??
<ompaul> elkbuntu, LjL ^^
<elky_work> ompaul, yep
<LjL> i don't like that, it's kind of an invitation to actually do it in order to make a mess
<ompaul> ack
<mneptok> elky_work: done
<LjL> like emma says in her channel "Respect the Ubuntu ops" is an invitation to do the opposite (why would any sane channel have such a statement? it's implicit).
<ompaul> ahh lets to it more subtly
<elky_work> LjL, alot of new users, the type she was targetting, may not actually understand that they dont have to ignore it.
<elky_work> i actually feel sorry for those users in her channel, since the law of 'bird of a feather' indicates that they could potentially be mistaken as someone like her
<nalioth> some of the newer, more naive users, sure
<elky_work> yep, those are the ones i mean
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-26
<ubotu> In ubotu, zoredache said: !lowmemory is <reply> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<ubotu> In ubotu, zoredache said: !lowmem is <alias> lowmemory
<ompaul> !lowmemory is <reply> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> !lowmem is <alias> lowmemory
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> !lowmem 
<ubotu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<ompaul> zoredache, that's a good one - wonder how often it will be called though
<zoredache> it almost seems to long... but questions about low-memory installs are asked frequently on xubuntu
<zoredache> I figure I will use it about 3-4 times a day
<ompaul> zoredache, I used to think that one line was too long 
<ompaul> but we don't have url.ubuntu.com to make stuff short
 * ompaul notes that 
<ompaul> mneptok, ^^ that is a good idea ;-)
<ompaul> url.ubuntu.com for tinyurls for ubuntu
 * nikrud pats ompaul on the back
<elky_work> if it could be limited to ubuntu domain urls, sure
<ompaul> it could 
<elky_work> otherwise, it'll be misused for links to pr0n :(
<mneptok> ompaul: somewhere, right now, elmo got the shivers.
<ompaul> mneptok, and he will more than shiver when I say it to him face to face
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> hahaha
<elky_work> mneptok, i have elmo's number in my phone, shall i ring him up and tell him you like the idea?
<ompaul> elky_work, careful now - elmo having shivers or the tinyurl ?
<mneptok> elky_work: go for it. he doesn't care what i think. he *does* care whose fingers just dialed him at midnight.
<elky_work> ompaul, well, once i tell him about the tinyurl and how mneptok likes it, he'll shiver, and then i'll tell him mneptok likes the thought of him shivering
 * ompaul Reductio ad absurdum
<elky_work> mneptok, i didnt say i was going to do it now
<ompaul> 6.10 goes out on October 26, 2006
<elky_work> o.O
<elky_work> are you providing the time-machine?
<ompaul> damn
<ompaul> Friday April 25th, 2008 << eol
<ompaul> and here is my stupid comment fwiw -- that is too short a time gap between release of hardy and it 
<ompaul> in a production env I need to migrate to something and need time to do so
<mneptok> you had time
<mneptok> you could have upgraded to 7.04 or 7.10
<elky_work> mneptok, lts>lts?
<mneptok> or stayed with Dapper.
<ompaul> mneptok, stayed ;-)
<mneptok> 6.10 != LTS
<ompaul> ahh
<elky_work> oh, right, im misreading
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> so am I
 * ompaul desk heads
<elky_work> this is what happens when you IRC from work :P
<mneptok> i love truth in advertising
<mneptok>  20:13          ompaul + and here is my stupid comment fwiw
<mneptok> :P
<elky_work> lol
<ompaul> gegegege
<ompaul> hahahaah
<mneptok> swallow the beer before laughing
<ompaul> right it is midnight 17 and I will use that as my excuse
<ompaul> backing up my brother in laws pc before it gets the "restore" to first version treatment
<ompaul> right backup done 
<ompaul> been about 3 hours to do it over the wire with a live CD 
<ompaul> so now I can power it all off and sort it tomorrow 
<Hobbsee> mmm...lots of green
<Hobbsee> LjL: i'm sorry , i don't see you as a liar.  I'm seeing you as someone who went and got proof about the allegations, which is far better than accusing without proof, and is in fact, the ubuntu way of doing things.
<Hobbsee> LjL: as it is, i'd suggest circulating this logs around other channels that she's known to visit, so the chanops there can make their own decisions (like -women, for eg)
<elky_work> Hobbsee,  pleia2 is here anyway
<Hobbsee> elky_work: ahh, useful.
<pleia2> yes, I've kept up on this whole thing :)
<tonyyarusso> good
<Hobbsee> excellent
 * mneptok noogies pleia2 
<tritium> I'm not so sure the topic change was required.
<Hobbsee> tritium: why?
<tritium> Hobbsee: for the same reasons LjL didn't like it
<MrUnagi> i noticed that the ban on the connection at my work was lifted.......i wasnt sure if that was a mistake or not
 * tritium just noticed that emma is opped up in ##ubuntu-ops
<elky_work> wtf
<nikrud> oh, I like the name of that channel
<tritium> No kidding
<tonyyarusso> MrUnagi: what's the work hostname?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<MrUnagi> im not sure but my dad was just on it under waynrdude and either evo or sle
<tonyyarusso> MrUnagi: Tennessee?
<MrUnagi> yes
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<MrUnagi> is it a mistake?
<elky_work> give him time to look
<MrUnagi> im sorry
<MrUnagi> lol im not educated in the ways of irc opping :D
<elky_work> MrUnagi, he's checking the records we keep for each other's sanity, but the records system runs on sqlite which is um... well.. not really suitible.
<MrUnagi> slow?
<elky_work> as a snail
<MrUnagi> thats no good lol
<MrUnagi> what exactly does sql stand for
<elky_work> standard query language iirc
<nikrud> structured query language
<elky_work> aha
 * nikrud goes off to check his memoyr
<tonyyarusso> MrUnagi: Okay, looks like I've found the relevant portions, parsing the comments and logs attached.
<MrUnagi> okies
<elky_work> nikrud, i think you're right
<nikrud> acronyms often defeat me, but I got this one right
<tonyyarusso> MrUnagi: erm, it appears you've actually had quite a few - which channel(s) were you referring to?
<[agatha]> you should watch out with aoupi in offtopic 
<[agatha]> he's being waaaaaaaaay rude 
<[agatha]> thanks 
<tonyyarusso> Any Spanish speakers able to follow up on that?
<tritium> I'll check
<mneptok> momento
<tritium> As much as I hate #ubuntu-offtopic...
<nikrud> agatha seems to have handled it herself
<tonyyarusso> MrUnagi: it appears to be configured in such a way that your family can get in, but not you.  Could you confirm or deny that?
<Mr_Unagi> im sorry i lost connection
<Mr_Unagi> i am now on my home connection
<tonyyarusso> Mr_Unagi: it appears to be configured in such a way that your family can get in, but not you.  Could you confirm or deny that?
<Mr_Unagi> not at the moment i couldnt, because i am no longer there.....i had not tried to connect with my laptop
<Mr_Unagi> brg
<Mr_Unagi> brb
 * tritium is quickly reminded why he hates #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky_work> heh
<nikrud> it's good for you tritium
<tritium> nikrud: no, really, I don't think so
<nikrud> it's always good to touch base with inanity, gives a reference point
<tritium> nikrud: ;)
<mneptok> HI NIKRUD!
<mneptok> i see you used the "summon mneptok" phrase
<mneptok> ("touch base with inanity")
<nikrud> mneptok lol, you do that too then
<mneptok> nikrud: every time i begin to believe you guys and start thinking i'm one of the stranger people on IRC, -offtopic soon cures me of such delusions.
<nikrud> mneptok don't be delusional ;)
<mneptok> yeah, i can act really, REALLY weird. but the pivotal word is "act."
<mneptok> thse other people are *drop dead serious*
<mneptok> which is both hysterically funny, and about the most depressing thing i can think of.
<mneptok> like a Nazi dressed like a bunny.
<nikrud> heh. Likewise, I'm notorious for it. One upmanship is a nice game in small doses
<nikrud> what's really fun is throwing in a profundity now and then (I have to crib those)
<tritium> I've had my share for the evening.
<nikrud> good night tritium 
<tritium> nikrud: oh, I just meant I was /parting #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<nikrud> you still watching that? My god, go read some voltaire, or something, get it out of your system
<tritium> I think I will :)
<tritium> Good night.
<Mr_Unagi> is there any indication when the bans will lifted for me? or was the decision just randomly made to lift it for my works connection
<nikrud> could someone remove the redundant gutsysources is at the beginning from !gutsysources?
<Jberg88> can someone help me with this test thing I can
<Jberg88> i can't get understand what's going one?
<mneptok> Jberg88: you got a warning about being vulnerable to an attack?
<Jberg88> me no way 
<Jberg88> How do I fix this?
<mneptok> fix what?
<elky_work> you didnt get a warning, or you think you're not vulnerable?
<Jberg88> I don't think I am vulnerable at all
<elky_work> mneptok, care to do a manual test?
<nalioth> Jberg88: if you fall offline, please rejoin #ubuntu-read-topic when you return
<elky_work> nope, not at all
<nalioth> ok, then
 * mneptok 1 | clueless newb 0
<elky_work> Jberg88, you *are* vulnerable
<Jberg88> damn it 
<mneptok> Jberg88: welcome back. shall i cause you to be disconnected again? or would *you* rather control your own computer? ;)
<elky_work> Jberg88, please read the actual topic of  #ubuntu-read-topic this time
<Jberg88> I did
<elky_work> Jberg88, and of course you obeyed the instructions there?
<Jberg88> not thoroughly  :O 
<elky_work> Jberg88, so, you've not changed your port to 8001 instead of 6667?
<elky_work> that's all you need to do to avoid snotty little brats making you disconnect from irc
<Jberg88> ok thank you
<mneptok> hey now. i've started wiping my nose.
<elky_work> heh
<elky_work> you will need to restart your client after making the change
<mneptok> Jberg88: connectez-vous a porte 8001, re-/join cette canal, et je vous teste encore.
<Jberg88> merci
<mneptok> de rien
<Jberg88> how did you know i spoke french?
<mneptok>  23:31  -[%]- the whois of Jberg88 -[%]- 
<mneptok>  23:31   host     : n=Jberg88@bcvpn33.bc.edu 
<mneptok>  23:31   ircname  : Ergy Jean-Baptiste
<mneptok>  23:31  -[%]- the whois of Jberg88 -[%]- 
<mneptok>  23:31   host     : n=Jberg88@bcvpn33.bc.edu 
<mneptok>  23:31   ircname  : Ergy Jean-Baptiste
<mneptok> J-B est une prenom *Francais*
<mneptok> etes-vouse pretes?
<mneptok> -e
<Jberg88> :O 
<Jberg88> oui 
<mneptok> :/
<mneptok> test failed (obviously)
<elky_work> Jberg88, what client are you using?
<Jberg88> yeah 
<Jberg88> I am on the recommended ports though
<mneptok> Jberg88: set your client to use port 8001 for Freenode, then quit and restart the IRC client
<Jberg88> ok trying it again
<mneptok> elky_work: Colloquy (OSX)
<Jberg88> that's creepy
<mneptok> Jberg88: you have no idea how creepy i am.
<mneptok> Jberg88: want to be *really* scared? i'm an American ... who has chosen to live in Quebec.
<mneptok> creepy enough? ;)
 * nickrud doesn't believe a word about mneptok being american
<Jberg88> lol
<elky_work> nickrud, he does not in any way sound canadian...
<nickrud> nope. Not nearly scary enough
<mneptok> Jberg88: quand vouse etes pretes ...
<mneptok> -e
<Jberg88> I don't think it's going to work but I am not seeing why its not working 
<Jberg88> I am on the correct port on irc.freenode.net
<Jberg88> going to quit and restart
 * nickrud thinks mneptok tries to live up to his last name, just as I do
<Jberg88> back
<mneptok> Jberg88: encore plus?
<Jberg88> pelase 
<Jberg88> please
 * mneptok waits
<mneptok> :/
<elky_work> Jberg88, you are fully closing the whole entire irc client, as in, quitting colloquy completely so it is not running at all, right?
 * mneptok goes to remind himself of the name of the other good freeware OSX IRC client
<elky_work> mneptok, xchat? :P
<Jberg88> aaaaaaaaaahhhh!!
<Jberg88> elky_work: yeah 
<Jberg88> I have ubuntu on parallels on my computer but I dont use it much 
<mneptok> elky_work: not updated in 2 years
<mneptok> Jberg88: http://www.cs.umu.se/~nilsh/MacIrssi-0.8.2.dmg
 * mneptok > Metro > ma maison
<mneptok> a toute a l'heure, Jberg88. bon chance.
<Jberg88> mneptok: that program fails
<elky_work> Jberg88, sounds like you need a better OS :P
<Jberg88> doesn't even run 
<Jberg88> brb
<Jberg88> this is really annoying 
<Jberg88> anyone?
<Jberg88> test me
<Jberg88> ooops
<Jberg88> ugh
<nalioth> Jberg88: try xchat aqua
<Jberg88> alright
<nickrud> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<nalioth> HERETIC!
<nalioth> oh
<tritium> nalioth: are you still involved with easyubuntu?
<nickrud> nah, just wanted to make sure it had the new info about not being developed
<nickrud> saw envy being discussed and it brought it to mind
<Mr_Unagi> what was automatix
<nickrud> Mr_Unagi check the link
<mneptok> "a bad idea"
<Mr_Unagi> just did =)
<Mr_Unagi> much easier this way lol
<nalioth> tritium: easyubuntu went obsolete with edgy
<tritium> nalioth: ah, really?
<nalioth> tritium: one click installs were introduced with edgy
<nalioth> automatix was carried on for this long as an ego-boost for its people
<tritium> What do you mean by "one-click installs"?
<nalioth> tritium: i mean with a fresh install, you click on bambi.avi and a popup asks you if you want to install the codecs and play it
<nalioth> tritium: where have you been?
<nickrud> heh. texas humor
<tritium> nalioth: I'm aware of the codec assistant.
<tritium> I'm not used to describing it as 'one click install'
<nalioth> maybe "no-click install" ?
<nalioth> anyway, easyubuntu was obsolete at that time
<tritium> I see.
<nickrud> maybe the factoid should change then
<nickrud> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<nalioth> it says it's for dapper only on the website
<Hobbsee> what's the name of black-magic's bot?
<anthony> I think it was Johnny4 when I banned it, but not today.
<Hobbsee> i wonder waht it is today
<Hobbsee> i think it's in -offtopic again
<anthony> what makes you think so?
<Hobbsee> just they way they're talking
<anthony> hmm, ok
<anthony> @btlogin
<anthony> aww, stupid bot
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<anthony> well, got a login - doesn't mean it works
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<anthony> Hobbsee: It's Reaper` [n=supybot@adsl-99-148-255-87.dsl.hstntx.sbcglobal.net]
<Hobbsee> hm, i don't see one
<anthony> nope, it's only in his personal channel right now.
<anthony> That silly babbling?  Those are called "users".
<anthony> keep an eye on the news links though
<anthony> I'm going to bed
<nalioth> bed?
<anthony> yeah, it's becoming very attractive more and more often these days
 * anthony is working way too much
<elkbuntu> <MTecknology> !hi > elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> <Paddy_EIRE> !cake > elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> <ubotu> MTecknology wants you to know: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic!
<elkbuntu> <ubotu> Paddy_EIRE wants you to know: The cake is a lie.
<elkbuntu> at 2:35am my time
<jussi01> Seveas: hi. has the !info <package> part of ubotu been disabled?
<kahrytan> Hello
<kahrytan> I would like to continue to help people in #ubuntu. I find out relaxing and fun. Anyone mind?
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kahrytan> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<kahrytan> Is not fun :( Defender... funnier
<kahrytan> What a quiet place
<Jucato> this place is for operator questions, that's why.
<Jucato> I'm presuming you're banned from #ubuntu? try contacting the op who banned you
<kahrytan> offline?
<Jucato> I don't know who banned you. try coming back later
<kahrytan> i do
<Jucato> kahrytan: then contact that op. if he/she isn't here, come back later.
<kahrytan> Are you in irc council?
<Jucato> no. why?
<kahrytan> then it doesnt solve my other question
<Jucato> what other question?
<kahrytan> Why irc council is taking so long to respond to compliants 48hrs
<ubotu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Kheops)
<Mez> !tell kheok about CoC
<Mez> !tell kheok about guidelines
<Jucato> Mez: that's Kheops. I banned him in #kubuntu and I think he's also banned from ##linux
<Jucato> jussi01: I finally got to do it :D
<Mez> Jucato, I'm talking :D
<Jucato> he's been asking over and over again about NTFS, and will insult anyone who tries to help him if they can't (or if he doesn't consider their answers acceptable)
<Jucato> then he'll insult the channel and the community
 * Mez is talking to him in PM
<Jucato> good luck
 * Mez has placed a ban
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/mgFLSz60.html
 * Mez will brb
<jussi01> Jucato: ok. he has been "quieted
<jussi01> " in ##linux
<jussi01> (stupid backspace too near enter...
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> !find ntfs-3g
<ubotu> Found: sh:
<jpatrick> Jucato: re Kheops: didn't I (or claydoh) just ban him from kubuntuforums?
<jpatrick> blah, all these trolls sound the same
<Jucato> jpatrick: oh I haven't noticed :)
<jussi01> argh
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> stdin, don't ban from -unregged
<LjL> need to see what's going on
<Mez> LjL, I've removed the mutes
<LjL> Mez, why?
<Mez> they've flooded out ... 
<LjL> that doesn't prevent them from reconnecting, does it
<Mez> and quit... so I doubt they'll reconnect from the same place
<LjL> they have.
<LjL> the channel being +r, though, they haven't quite reached it.
<Mez> exactly ;)
<LjL> still, remove bans after a k-line, not before ;)
<Mez> and was a mute, not a ban
<LjL> to make it easier to k-line, yes
 * Mez shrugs - the mutes arent going to be used after now I presume ?
<LjL> Mez, depends on how long we want to stay +r
<LjL> for such a tiny attack as this
<Mez> LjL, :P
<Mez> I think that they just flooded themselves out and wont be back
<LjL> CPE00022acb146d-CM0014f8c165ea.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com is online
<LjL> and in #ubuntu
<Mez> * ##linux n=sdd CPE00022acb146d-CM0014f8c165ea.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com irc.freenode.net sdd H :0 sdd
<LjL> [15:07:28] *** LjL sets mode: +b *!*@CPE00022acb146d-CM0014f8c165ea.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com
<LjL> [15:07:28] <-- sdd has left this channel (requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye").
<LjL> this time i've made it a ban
<Mez> tis fine :D
<LjL> but the mute is useful because it lets staff know who's in the channel at a glance, and also to tab-complete easily
<Mez> poor ##linux
<Mez>  :P
<jpatrick> LjL: not that same troll again?
<LjL> jpatrick: the same as what?
<jpatrick> never mind
<LjL> and yes, they're still joining -unregged and flooding off in there
<LjL> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> have a look at CPE00022acb146d-CM0014f8c165ea.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com and ip82-139-92-228.lijbrandt.net in #ubuntu earlier, and now in #ubuntu-unregged
<Mez> * Mmiin-kE (n=Kbfvn@078088118046.dzi.vectranet.pl) has joined #ubuntu-unregged
<Mez> * Mmiin-kE has quit (Excess Flood)
<Mez> they're obviouolsy programmed to spam #ubuntu and not getting through
<LjL> yes.
<LjL> so we need to stay +r until this can be fixed by staff.
<LjL> or they clearly stop.
<LjL> staff: updated list of offenders is 078088118046.dzi.vectranet.pl and CPE00022acb146d-CM0014f8c165ea.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com and ip82-139-92-228.lijbrandt.net - with masks matching ?????-??!?=?????@*
<Mez> the just got through in ##linux
<LjL> and now c-71-234-101-55.hsd1.ct.comcast.net
<LjL> Mez: they're still doing it in #ubuntu - it's just that they're muted
<LjL> i've removed the +r and muted their mask instead
<Mez> LjL, banforward offenders to #ubuntu-spambots ?
<Mez> then you can collect them in a room
<Mez> why to ##unavailable ?
<LjL> because it exists, to begin with
 * Mez shrugs
<LjL> Seveas, ubotu is logging kicks in -unregged
<Pici> Do we need ubotu in unregged?
<LjL> Pici, perhaps not, but i think he's always been there, and used to not log kick/bans
<LjL> !no es is <reply> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (ragazzo spamming)
<jpatrick> hi flipstar, how may we help you?
<flipstar> hi, i want a cloak ..
<jpatrick> unafflicated one? Set up your nick as per http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and ask in #freenode
<flipstar> okay..thanks :)
<jpatrick> AndrewB: hmmm
<AndrewB> ?
<jpatrick> see above ;)
<AndrewB> ahh
<PriceChild> Grrr just realised what's killing my wireless signal up here.
 * PriceChild throws the cordless phones out of the window
<jdong> PriceChild: they shouldn't interfere all that badly unless you have a trashy router
<PriceChild> jdong: yeah, its a trashy router.
<PriceChild> huawei
<jdong> PriceChild: if you want to try to find something that really interferes, try a microwave oven :)
<PriceChild> At first I thought it was just Ubuntu being silly and not pushing the card, but I turned those phones off and now all is good. *extremely* scientific and don't say otherwise.
<PriceChild> I hate their website..
<jpatrick> ouch, some guy in #k just rm -rf'ed half his system...
 * Mez has done that before
<PriceChild> silly man
<Mez> Windows also managed to wipe a partition without me telling it to aswell (lost all my music and had to re-rip it - and also lost my signed GPG key when I was trying to become a MOTU - thanks to Riddell I got that sorted though)
 * jpatrick always backups up ~/.gnupg
 * Mez has a backup from a few years ago.
<Mez> It hasnt changed much since then
<Mez> all the sigs are on public servers anyways. so I just need the secret key :D and then grab the rest from a server
<Mez> gpg:           new user IDs: 2
<Mez> gpg:         new signatures: 31
<Mez> like that ;)
<Mez> *updates key on server)
<jpatrick> "< ~Piero_Scaruffi> i installed Envy"
 * jpatrick headdesk
<jpatrick> Seveas: could it be possible to get -offtopic ubotu goodies in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Seveas> jpatrick, sure
<Seveas> jpatrick, who are the ops in there?
<jpatrick> Seveas: me, nal, Riddell, jussi, and std!n
<Seveas> jpatrick, get one of them to ack your request so they won't get angry at me
<jpatrick> hmm, where did Tm_T go?
<jpatrick> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61148/
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> I'll make ubotu2 join #kubuntu-offtopic and use its annoyances
<Seveas> should work now
<jpatrick> yep, does, thanks :)
<Seveas> 2008/03/26 19:41 MessResponder:1.186 fortune was called in #kubuntu-offtopic by jpatrick!n=jon@ubuntu/member/jpatrick with argument
<PriceChild> ompaul: a full ban needed?
<ompaul> PriceChild, second dump
<ompaul> I pmed him to come here to explain a paste bin
<ompaul> hi Kadotus 
<Kadotus> hi.
<ompaul> you were given the following factoid 
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kadotus> I really, really don't know how to use pastebin. :D
<ompaul> click on that page
<ompaul> it is a web thing
<ompaul> Kadotus, it should explain itself
<Kadotus> What do I put for syntax?
<ompaul> nothing
<ompaul> let it go
<ompaul> just dump your text there
<Kadotus> and..?
<ompaul> click paste when you are done
<ompaul> you will get a new url that is what soundray wants in #ubuntu
<ompaul> tell me when you got it done
<ompaul> and give us the url
<Kadotus> this is the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61152/
<ompaul> Kadotus, I will now remove your ban in #ubuntu
<ompaul> done 
<ompaul> Kadotus, have a nice day 
<Kadotus> ompaul
<Kadotus> I really don't understand, what do I do with the output the pastebin gives me.
<ompaul> you give the url in the channel
<ompaul> and they people can read that
<ompaul> you don't ever put more than two lines of text in the channel ;-)
<Kadotus> Ok. It was too simple. Sorry, really, but I didn't know.
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> no problem we all had to learn at one time (mind you I think I am still learning ;-))
<Kadotus> :P
<ompaul> now you can head off from here have a good
<ompaul> day
<Kadotus> thank you.
<ompaul> PriceChild, so what do you reckon? ;-)
<LjL> i have a feeling the "messages sent while muted" count in the floodbot is not entirely right
<LjL> *shrug*
<ompaul> LjL, I know this to be true
<ompaul> ;-0p
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> :-0
<jpatrick> Seveas: I have just kicked ubuntu2776 from #k-of
<jpatrick> #k-ot*
<Seveas> jpatrick, reason being?
<jpatrick> trolling, swearing
<Seveas> k, not so much of that in #u-ot as far as I see
<jpatrick> just a heads up
<Seveas> tx :)
<jpatrick> LjL: there?
<LjL> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61166/
<kageshisi> hello everyone
<LjL> kageshisi: please change your ident to join #ubuntu
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kageshisi> how do i change that? using opera
<LjL> jpatrick: that was pretty much out of the blue, right?
<jpatrick> LjL: yeah..
<LjL> kageshisi, well, i don't know as i haven't used Opera recently, but its default ident is certainly not "fuck", so you must have known how to set it, at some stage :)
<LjL> nalioth, please have a look at jpatrick's pastebin about "pleaseandthankyo". there is a similar occurrence in ##linux (the only one of the many channels he's in):
<LjL> [22:07:44] <pleaseandthankyo>  why don't you kill people who are on good situations than people who are on bad? i know i have
<jpatrick> and #defocus right now
<stdin> and ##c++
<LjL> i meant, "the only one of the many channels he's in that i'm also in"
<LjL> though actually no, i'm in #gentoo too, and there as well: [22:08:05] <pleaseandthankyo>  why don't you kill people who are on good situations than people who are on bad? i know i have
<jpatrick> hmm, K:line-age
<stdin> k-lined :)
<MrUnagi> is ljl around?
<LjL> uhm, no
 * LjL hides
<MrUnagi> i was wondering perhaps if my bans could be lifted today?
<LjL> well no, i'm afraid that will have to wait. you behaved way too boldly i'm afraid.
 * popey pokes Seveas 
<popey> Seveas: why does mootbot run in CEST? Should it not run at UTC?
<ompaul> popey, where does Seveas live?
 * ompaul says nothing 
<ompaul> ;-)
<popey> irrelavent
<LjL> well it should still run UTC
<popey> ubuntu meetings are always scheduled and publicised in UTC
<popey> 21:22:14 < MootBot> Meeting finished at 22:22.
<popey> ^ that just looks wrong
<popey> Seveas != server
<ompaul> I know your point - I just never thought of it in any other light
<LjL> probably the code is bugged :) it should force UTC instead of using the system's locale
<PriceChild> popey: sev doesn't run mootbot?
<PriceChild> does he?
<LjL> PriceChild, he might... the old host is no more
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> MrUnagi, is there anything else?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/mootbot/
<popey> http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/mootbot/meeting/ubuntu-uk.20080326_2131.html is the logs and that name looks like it could be his
<PriceChild> I stand corrected.
<MrUnagi> ljl how long should i wait
<MrUnagi> its been quite some time now
<LjL> MrUnagi, we had a conversation on 3 march where i thought we had come to reasonable terms, then when i said that the ban wouldn't be lifted, you went mad in all sorts of ways.
<LjL> i don't think the ban will be lifted before a couple of months
<MrUnagi> i was mad in all sorts of ways because i was accused of ban evading, and then mocked when explaining the situation
<LjL> no
<LjL> [Mon Mar 3 2008] [19:14:00] <LjL>       unagi: yes, the ban stays for some time regardless of what we say here, at this point.
<LjL> *after* this.
<MrUnagi> i had returned in 2 days as requested when it was said that i had ban evaded in those 2 days
<LjL> MrUnagi, the logs are, like, full of you, since late 2007 or possibly earlier. i'm sure you know about the proverbial last straw. the fact that you insulted me, went to #freenode to make a scene, and who knows what else, after - following a reasonable conversation - you were told that your ban "wouldn't be lifted for some time no matter what we'd say here" means, i'm afraid, that we're really out of straws.
<MrUnagi> if i hadnt been falsely accused of ban evading and THEN mocked when explaining the situation, i wouldnt have lost my temper
<MrUnagi> so i suppose what i am suggesting is that perhaps we could come to some sort of agreement that it has been quite a while already of my being banned
<LjL> you had lost your temper earlier, you regained it while we were discussing on 3 march, then you definitely lost it again when i stated that your ban would stay for some time anyway.
<PriceChild> I think we provided evidence to the ban evading iirc.
<LjL> PriceChild, nevermind the ban evading, seriously.
<MrUnagi> there was no evidence provided of ban evading in the 2 day mark
<PriceChild> k k
<MrUnagi> i had returned as requested after 2 days....this is when i was told i had ban evaded, this is when i was mocked
<LjL> MrUnagi, there is evidence, it has been provided, and anyway that's irrelevant, because you were abusive in such a way that we cannot reasonably allow you back into the channels.
<MrUnagi> i have not been abusive to anyone in those channels, my outrages came after i had been wronged on more than one occasion
<LjL> MrUnagi, you've been abusive enough to get yourself banned several times *in those channels*, and then you've been WAY MORE than abusive in other places.
<LjL> we cannot, and won't, disregard that.
<LjL> please stop insisting, and come back in about a year if you wish.
<MrUnagi> my bans were not based on abuse they were based on misunderstood codes of conduct
<MrUnagi> the bans thereafter occured because you laughed at me and banne dme from this channel when explaining that i did not ban evade
<PriceChild> Why bring the CoC into this?
<LjL> no. you're talking about before 3 march. i'm talking about after.
<LjL> [Wed Mar 5 2008] [18:50:02] <mrunagi>   i didnt fucknig ban evande you piece of shit jackass
<LjL> [Wed Mar 5 2008] [18:50:29] <mrunagi>   maybe if you were a good fucking op you would actually listen to people you piece of shit
<LjL> this, for instance, is after.
<LjL> please, stop wasting your time now.
<MrUnagi> after iw as wronged you are correct
<MrUnagi> after you falsely accused me of ban evading, laughing and mocking me when i tried to explain
<MrUnagi> you are 100% correct
<LjL> i've explained that we had talked reasonably on 3 march, and *you* went out of your way when i said (reasonably) that i'd have to wait before lifting the ban, no matter how reasonably we were talking at the time.
<LjL> but i think i'm going around in circles now, because it's - i think - the third time i say this.
<MrUnagi> there was no reasonable talking between you and i
<MrUnagi> i came in here talking reasonable after the 2 days as allotted
<MrUnagi> you then told me the ban would not be lifted because i ban evaded
<MrUnagi> if you do not allow people to talk reasonably then how can you expect people to talk resonably
<MrUnagi> how long of a ban satisfies your misjudgement on my ban evading
<LjL> make it two years.
<MrUnagi> you have to be kidding me
<LjL> four years?
<Seveas> make it an even five
<LjL> MrUnagi, you weren't here when i said this:
<LjL> [Mon Mar 3 2008] [19:27:10] <LjL>       i think unagi should be unbanned if he comes back asking nicely enough.
<LjL> [Mon Mar 3 2008] [19:27:46] <LjL>       he got relatively reasonable.
<LjL> unfortunately, you missed *that* boat, by behaving like a complete idiot.
<LjL> EOD
<ompaul> Seveas, oddly enough 
<MrUnagi> im banned for 4 years because you laughed at me and mocked me when i tried to explain that your accusation of my ban evading is incorrect?
<MrUnagi> i came in asking nicely after the 2 days that you alotted to my ban when you accused me of ban evading
<MrUnagi> how many wrongs do you expect a man to endure before he loses his temper
 * PriceChild sighs
<ompaul> if he is a man he should not loose it
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (Skinhed)
<MrUnagi> so seriously........4 years because you were incorrect in your judgement initially?
<Seveas> why isn't jpatrick op in #ubuntu? :) 
<jpatrick> Seveas: I think the council is voting or something..
<Seveas> jpatrick, ah
<Seveas> they should vote faster :)
<jpatrick> and *damn* AfterDeath has a massive away message in his away_hilight_notice.pl
<Seveas> jpatrick, paste in pm :)
<LjL> MrUnagi: *sigh* i was not incorrect. you *admitted* the ban evader was you. now go away.
<MrUnagi> i NEVER said that i ban evaded
<MrUnagi> and you cannot prove otherwise
<jpatrick> Seveas: ok, not that big, it just looked huge in small terminal box
<Seveas> heh
<MrUnagi> i have always maintained that this is a business connection....and that i personally never was on irc in those 2 days
<Seveas> what did it highlight on?
<MrUnagi> is that or is that not in the logs
<Seveas> on the !o.ps?
<jpatrick> yeah
<Seveas> gonna kick him for that
<LjL> PriceChild, do you happen to have the evidence handy?
<jpatrick> Seveas: I've even stopped hilight-ing !o.ps because of the script
<Seveas> mrt 07 23:56:41 <mrunagi__>	nalioth: i understand that i evaded the ban on the kline im not denying that
<MrUnagi> that would be after the fact
<LjL> thank you Seveas, that's one, although i was thinking of a couple of others
<Seveas> yeah, was just a quick'n'dirty grep
<MrUnagi> this is exactly my point you cannot follow what i am saying
<MrUnagi> look for the day 2 days after you said i was banned for 2 days
<MrUnagi> the day you mocked and ridiculed me
<LjL> MrUnagi, that's because you've been trolling for so long, with so many nicknames, that our logs are stuffed with your trolling.
<MrUnagi> what nicks....
<MrUnagi> waynrdude? camserver? evo?
<MrUnagi> nicks that arent mine?
<LjL> yes, thank you!
<MrUnagi> thats exactly my point
<MrUnagi> to this day you still think that i ban evaded
<Seveas> s/think/know/
<MrUnagi> this is a business connection....
<MrUnagi> i have said this before
<LjL> MrUnagi: one moment, please.
<MrUnagi> there are other employees here that use irc to find answers
<LjL> #kubuntu: [Wed Mar 5 2008] [01:29:20] <mrunagi>   <----------camserver
<MrUnagi> i understand.......that was mentioned before
<MrUnagi> my mistake was allowing my laptop to be open and used
<MrUnagi> i have tried to explain that
<jpatrick> MrUnagi: hmm, kde comes with good screen locking stuff
<Seveas> MrUnagi, that's standard troll excuse #7
<MrUnagi> look i understand after the 5th i made alot of mistakes all i am asking is that it be understood that march 3 4 and 5 i was never on irc....it is one big misunderstanding
<Seveas> and we don't buy it
<LjL> nalioth, "skinhed" gave his poetry in #gentoo as well as #ubuntu
<LjL> MrUnagi, i don't believe a word of what you say, especially since you have *said* camserver was you.
<MrUnagi> just because you dont buy it doesnt make it not true.....
<LjL> MrUnagi, let's see if we have a deal
<Seveas> MrUnagi, and iirc you said earlier they used different pcs
<LjL> the deal is, you will be unbanned in 8 years.
<LjL> ok?
<MrUnagi> please be resonable
<LjL> no, we've had enough.
<Seveas> now we wait for this one
<Seveas> mrt 05 19:40:18 -->	mrunagi_ (n=mrunagi@68-243-10-229.area7.spcsdns.net) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> Seveas: and hawaiiantel, and......
<ompaul> ohh now there is interesting
<LjL> ompaul: NO, it's not who you think it is :)
<ompaul> spell the letter k
<ompaul> LjL, ok 
<Seveas> hello azexian what can we do for you
<ompaul> azexian, how can we help you?
<azexian> you can't, keep up the good work =)
<LjL> err, right.
<jpatrick> ..
<ompaul> \?
<LjL> Jberg88, how can i help you?
<LjL> [23:11:38] <MrUnagi> can you please explain to me why i am being treated so poorly please
<LjL> [23:11:51] <LjL> i have. i will not reply to your messages further.
<nalioth> LjL: yep
<Seeker`> LjL: Looks fair enough
<Jberg88> well I think i need to get a test but i know it will crash
<Seveas> Jberg88, then fix it first :)
<Jberg88> I tried many times last night
<LjL> Jberg88, what client are you using?
<Seeker`> Jberg88: What port are you connected on?
<Jberg88> I am on a Mac using colloquy
<Jberg88> port 8001
<LjL> Jberg88, ah you're the colloquy guy?
<Jberg88> yes yes I am
<LjL> Jberg88: well i've never used that client, and i can't try it out either
<Jberg88> its ok 
<LjL> Jberg88: i can only tell you that *every* exploit victim we've seen has fixed it by connecting to 8001, so i think your client must be ignoring the port setting, or something
<LjL> Jberg88: open up a terminal please
<Jberg88> its oken
<Jberg88> open
<LjL> Jberg88: now, let's just hope this is the correct syntax on a Mac too... type « sudo netstat -p | grep irc »
<ompaul> LjL, a bash shell can be installed 
<ompaul> dont think it needs sudo
<ompaul> nalioth, got any ideas here?
<Jberg88> LjL: mac has 90% of the same as ubuntu
<nalioth> try xchat-aqua
<Jberg88> What now
<Jberg88> nalioth: I am picky I will try a little more before using it 
<LjL> Jberg88: well, what does that command say?
<Jberg88> netstat: option requires an argument -- p
<Jberg88> and it gives me options on usage
<LjL> Jberg88: try without the -p
<Jberg88> nothing happened
<LjL> Jberg88: try « sudo netstat | grep freenode » then
<Jberg88> tcp4       0      0  bcvpn45.bc.edu.49544   kubrick.freenode.vcom- ESTABLISHED
<ompaul> reply path ...
<Jberg88> ompaul: huh?
<LjL> Jberg88: argh, that doesn't show the port >:
<Seveas> netstat -n will
<Seveas> netstat -n | grep 64.161.254.20
<LjL> Seveas: it's more like that the column gets cut... but yeah i suppose the IP + numeric port will fit
<Jberg88> tcp4       0      0  136.167.17.45.49544    64.161.254.20.8001     ESTABLISHED
<LjL> Jberg88: so it seems that you're actually connected to the right port
<ompaul> Jberg88, so your client should be ok and your router not trouble yuou
<LjL> Jberg88: mind if i test you now?
<ompaul> LjL, test him please 
<Jberg88> please test me
<Pici> someone should test him
<LjL> uhm
<Seveas> probably colloqui is broken
<LjL> he quit 7 seconds after i tested him
<LjL> Jberg88, you quit 7 seconds after i tested you
<ompaul> once more there LjL 
<Pici> Could be a overzealous router closing the connecting
<LjL> that's not typical of the exploit that we know
<Jberg88> failed
<LjL> Pici, not on 8001 really
<LjL> Pici: and not after 7 seconds
<Seveas> LjL, must have been the test that was sent as last?
<ompaul> 8001 should be robust
<Pici> LjL: hence the overzealousness
<LjL> CTCP PING is 1 second
<Seveas> LjL, it does send several variants, right?
<LjL> Seveas, PM
<Jberg88> LjL so can i go into ubuntu now?
<Jberg88> apparently not
<LjL> Jberg88, no, because you failed the test... however we need to investigate this
<LjL> this time he quit after 5 seconds
<Seveas> Jberg88, could you try another IRC client?
<LjL> Jberg88, i really would be glad if you could try connecting using another client, such as xchat-aqua that nalioth mentioned, or something else available for Mac
<Jberg88> ok deleting this crap
<Jberg88> download x-chat
<LjL> Jberg88: actually, could you just try something quick and dirty for me, please?
<LjL> Jberg88: type « telnet irc.freenode.net 8001 » in a shell
<LjL> Jberg88: then type (you need to do this a bit quickly)
<LjL> 1) USER jberg jberg jberg jberg
<Jberg88> in a shell?????
<LjL> 2) NICK jberg88--
<LjL> 3) JOIN #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> yes, in a console, terminal
<Jberg88> oh ok 
<LjL> without the 1) 2) 3), mind!
<Jberg88> yeah I know
<Jberg88> keeps closing the connection 
<Jberg88> hold on
<Seveas> then you're not fast enough ;)
<LjL> Jberg88, you need to type that fairly quickly, no more than 15 seconds or so
<Jberg88> ok
<LjL> copy and paste perhaps
<Jberg88> Yeah 
<Jberg88> woooooooooooooooow
<Jberg88> hahah 
<Seveas> hah
<LjL> Jberg88, i've just tested Jberg88--, and it's not vulnerable. so it must be your client's fault...
<Jberg88> oh cool
<Jberg88> that's cool
<Seveas> yup, tested it as well
<Seveas> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Seveas> adding to that page
<Jberg88> adding what?>
<Jberg88> well I tried that link before
<Jberg88> removing this Client 
<Jberg88> thanks guys
<LjL> argh
<marko-_-> when i wanna join #ubuntu
<marko-_-> i can't
<marko-_-> -ChanServ- [##unavailable] You've tried to join an unavailable channel.
<marko-_-> i get this, why ?
<LjL> marko-_-: i'll fix this immediately.
<marko-_-> ok
<marko-_-> but could you tell what happened ? i'm currious
<LjL> marko-_-: you happen to have a nickname and ident pattern that was banned today, due to being abused by spammers
<LjL> marko-_-: you can join now
<marko-_-> ok
<marko-_-> thaNks
<marko-_-> thanks*
<LjL> jberg88_, it's honestly not clear to me how one reports bugs for Colloquy, although it must be something here: http://colloquy.info/project - you may want to join #colloquy on this network and investigate
<LjL> jberg88_: are you on another client now, and on port 8001?
<Jberg88_> no
<Jberg88_> trying to get my password
<Jberg88_> I forgot it
<Jberg88_> :P 
<LjL> Jberg88_, if you've given an email address when you registered, then you can ask for a new password to be sent to it, if you really can't remember it
<Seveas> the thing has blocker bugs from 2005, I assume that development is slow
<LjL> oh.
<Seveas> need to register before you can submit a bug
<Seveas> can't be arsed
<Jberg88> hey 
<Seveas> heya
<Jberg88> using X-Chat 
<Seveas> connected to port 8001?
<Jberg88> yeah
<Seveas> try the 'test me' in #ubuntu-read-topic
<Jberg88> can you see what i got?
<Seveas> yeah, you passed :)
<Jberg88> sweet I am in now!
<Seveas> welcome back to #ubuntu :)
<Jberg88> thank YOU!
<LjL> thank you for pointing out this broken client to us ;)
<Jberg88> now to set my password -.-
<Jberg88> LjL: my pleasure
<LjL> Jberg88: you don't quite remember it, or can manage to get it from colloquy?
<Jberg88> I got it from colloquy
<Jberg88> but when i enter it it says wrong password
<LjL> Jberg88: when you enter it where? try simply typing « /msg nickserv identify yourpassword » (in a non-channel window!)
<Jberg88> I don't know how to open a non channel window here
<LjL> Jberg88: well then type it in the channel, just make sure you put no spaces before the /, or we see the password
<Jberg88> yeah password is incorrect
<LjL> Jberg88: well, did you set an email address when you registered? if you didn't, you won't have much luck i'm afraid
<Jberg88> I did set an email
<ompaul> night all
<LjL> Jberg88: then join #freenode and ask to have your password reset
<LjL> ompaul, learn to ban >:
<Jberg88> hey guys how do I make xchat open these channels as I log in
<LjL> Jberg88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto - "Settings for network"
<Jberg88> thanks you've helped me a lot today THANKS!!!
<mneptok> Jberg88: ca va?
<Jberg88> oui 
<mneptok> Jberg88: pas de problemes au jour d'hui, ou ...?
<Jberg88> J'utilise x-chat maitenant 
<Jberg88> colostupid had a bug
<mneptok> d'accord. il travail hokay?
<Jberg88> tres bien 
<mneptok> parfait
<Jberg88> J'aime x-chat plus que colostupid
<mneptok> oui, c'est une meillieur client
<Jberg88> j'suis daccord 
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-27
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> !info sl
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mythtv, macosxgeek said:  !seen is not working with that bot
<PriceChild> Seveas: How come colloquy can't be 'fixed' by changing ports?
<Pici> fixed
<Pici> well, the !seen guy
<Pici> Seveas: fyi, !info doesnt appear to be working properly.
<PriceChild> I think I remember him acknowledging that earlier...
 * PriceChild misses inline spellchecker
<Pici> PriceChild: I've had my cable modem disconnected for the last hour or so
<PriceChild> Pici: how dare you.
<Jucato> anyone here knows how to forward someone to another channel? Czessi in #kubuntu is having connection problems... or should I just ban him/her temporarily?
<PriceChild> Pici: We demand constant attention to this channel, slacking is not acceptable.
<Pici> Czessi_ (n=Czessi@ubuntu/member/czessi) is flooding at least -motu and -bugs with excess floods :/
<Jucato> oh there :)
<PriceChild> send himt to ##fix_your_connection
 * Jucato actually doesn't know how to :/
 * Jucato is embarrassed
<Pici> #kubuntu too
 * Pici doesnt have ze power
<PriceChild> Jucato: +b takes a hostmask, with an optional forward afterwards, eg. /mode +b nickname!ident@hostmask!#channe
<PriceChild> l
<Jucato> no space after the @hostmask! ?
<Pici> Jucato: nope
<PriceChild> nope
<Pici> my /ban alias doesnt like the syntax, I usually have to set the mode manually
<PriceChild> Jucato: if you're using chanserv.py i think there is /cs f
<Jucato> ah no. konvi here. :)
<ubotu> jdong called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
 * PriceChild messages him to talk in #ubuntu-ops when ready
<Jucato> jussi01 or jussio1 ping
<jdong> PriceChild: you might need to set up a while loop to do that in case he doesn't hear you :D
<PriceChild> jdong: yeah.... realised it was silly in -motu
<Jucato> jussi01 or jussio1 unping
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: so how do we want to go about killing jdong?
<jdong> PriceChild: together?
<Pici> /msg opserv kill jdong 
 * jdong starts an Ubuntu Tabloid Weekly
<Jucato> looks like Czessi stabilized...
<jdong> Jucato: that sounds straight out of a medical show
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> or a sci-fi one...
<PriceChild> grr didn't realise earlier it was just his _ form messing up
<PriceChild> jdong: dude
<Jucato> !info vim
<Jucato> is there a problem with ubotu's !info?
<Pici> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> okies. :)
<mneptok> in repo Main, vim is an antiquated poor excuse for an editor. find something else kthxbai.
<Jucato> lol
<Pici> interesting
<PriceChild> Pici: bip proxy.
<Pici> Ah
<jdong> PriceChild: chillin in the bip?
<PriceChild> jdong: down boy.
<jdong> lol
<anthony> Pici: She's rebooting to switch the linode over to the Xen beta.
<PriceChild> no, really
<anthony> Come back Hobbsee...
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (juLio)
<Pici> sigh
<tritium> Flannel would make a good op.
<anthony> iirc, he was offered it once and turned it down.  Unless I'm imagining things.
<tritium> Ah, did he?
<tritium> Smart guy ;)
<AfterDeath> Hey, I've been banned from #ubuntu, and I'm not sure why (I was /remove'd, so it closed my window)
<tritium> AfterDeath: when did this happen?
<AfterDeath> 03:26:10 [freenode] -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@freenode/contributor/afterdeath [by Seveas!n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas, 19386 secs ago]
<AfterDeath> little less than 5 1/2 hours ago, apparently
<nalioth> as i suspected:  1206568984 17:03 -!- AfterDeath [n=icxcnika@freenode/contributor/afterdeath] has left #ubuntu [requested by Seveas: "no automatic messages allowed (including msges-when-highlighted)"]
<AfterDeath> oic. I've fixed that
<AfterDeath> Could I be unbanned?
<nalioth> come back tomorrow and talk to seveas
<AfterDeath> Alright
<fotofl0> ive just tried joining #ubuntu, but apperently my address is banned
<fotofl0> is that because im in china?
<tritium> No, that's not a valid reason to ban someone.
<JanC> that would be a stupid reason to ban someone  ;-)
<fotofl0> i imagine its my ip block thats been banned and not just my ip...
<tritium> fotoflo: likely so
<fotoflo> i have a static ip, can you unban my ip and leave the rest of the block banned/
<fotoflo> ?
<nickrud> fotoflo looks like no one here has access to the bantracker to find out why
<tritium> @btlogin
<JanC> I don't see any block on 218.* ?
<nickrud> I spoke too soon ;)
<fotoflo> k
<tritium> No, I can't get to it right now.
<stdin> it was due to spam
<fotoflo> oh
<stdin> 2008-03-14T10:41:41 <fotoflo> Hey all, im doing a little survey about email security, I wonder if anyone here could spare 2 minutes to take it (literally, 2 minutes ¨C its just 4 questions!)
<stdin> 2008-03-14T10:41:41 <fotoflo> http://www.polldaddy.com/s/9E216AFBB5406B1B/
<fotoflo> yup
<fotoflo> i didnt get kicked for it though, so i didnt know i was banned
<fotoflo> i would have just stopped....
<fotoflo> that was like a week ago
<stdin> you likely didn't get removed because none of the ops were watching at that time
<fotoflo> someone went over the logs and banned me for it?
<nalioth> fotoflo: it is off topic in #ubuntu 
<stdin> no, you were banned 4 mins after that 
<nalioth> fotoflo: no matter when it was seen
<fotoflo> cool, well, thats no problem - i wont spam the channel again
<fotoflo> im setting up bugzilla and possibly bacula and wanted to ask the channel about that -- thats on topic, right?
<tritium> I can't get to the bantracker.  Firefox says "Unable to verify the identity of ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org as a trusted site."
<tritium> blah, blah...
<fotoflo> oh well... will the ban expire?
<stdin> bans don't expire, they have to be removed manually
<fotoflo> oh
<JanC> tritium: just ignore, it's Firefox being silly  ;)
<tritium> JanC: I tried to click "OK", but to no avail.
 * fotoflo goes to lunch
<fotoflo> thanks for your help guys....
<stdin> as Seveas set the ban, I'd recommend talking to him when he's around
<tritium> Oh well...
<JanC> tritium: well, those error messages by Firefox are stupid anyway (they say they trust VeriSign more than they trust Seveas (or me or you))
<tritium> JanC: well, I can't even get to the bantracker page at all
<tritium> I'm going to bed.  I'll try again tomorrow.  Good night, JanC.
<JanC> VeriSign managed to issue certificates that said they were from Microsoft to a 3rd party, so if you wouldn't trust anybody, it would be VeriSign  ;)
<JanC> and still, they have the single "most trusted" root certificate...
<tcpdumpgod> Gey guys :)
<tcpdumpgod> And gals.. heh.
<Seveas> JanC, that, and the bantracker is an 'orrible piece of crap that often has locking issues
<Seveas> tcpdumpgod, hi, how can we help you?
<tcpdumpgod> Just saying hello :)
<Seveas> this is not a place for idling
<Seveas> tcpdumpgod, see /topic
<tcpdumpgod> oops
<tcpdumpgod> Ah, sorry Seveas... see you in the other chan.
<tcpdumpgod> later all!
<Hobbsee`> ...?
<huats> Hi
<huats> Does anybody know who I should ask to get the cloack I can have since I am an ubuntu member ?
<PriceChild> huats: launchpad url please.
<huats> PriceChild: I give you that right now...
<huats> https://edge.launchpad.net/~christophe.sauthier
<PriceChild> huats: done
<huats> thanks PriceChild
<jpatrick> PriceChild: no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic/auto_bleh.pl
<jpatrick> PriceChild: does forwarding :)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: what happened to czessi last night?
<Pici> jpatrick: was excess flooding constantly
<jpatrick> Pici: identified?
<Pici> jpatrick: was on czessi_, and only identified after he (?) joined the channel
<jpatrick> explains why irclogs.u.c didn't show much good stuff...
<Jucato> is it safe to unban Czessi now?
<Pici> Jucato: I would think so.
<Jucato> thanks :)
<PriceChild> I unbanned him minutes after banning and it was fine in motu.
<PriceChild> ,jpatrick thanks. Hobbsee see above!
<jpatrick> PriceChild: thank no0tic and his great work on the script!
<Hobbsee> cool
<jpatrick> Mez: you must really fix your +i ;)
<Mez> jpatrick, just stop whoising me :P
<Dave2> +i++ !
<jpatrick> Mez: because said "Who's Mez" in #u, and I was about to point him to that
<Mez> ah lol
<Jucato> whois Mez?
 * Jucato hides
<Pici> #ubuntu is pretty busy lately
<jpatrick> hmm, like alwayws
<Pici> More than usual, release is getting close
<anthony> Pici: Time to start the pool for max users!
<anthony> You know, that could be a remarkably clever marketing thing....  You may hear more from me.
<Pici> We hit 1,617 in October for Gutsy
<PriceChild> my keyboard is all furry
<Pici> Nair?
<PriceChild> no, hair
<Mez> LjL, you here?
<PFA> hi, can i ask why i'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jpatrick> PFA: could be because you're using mibbit.com, not sure
<PFA> oh
<PFA> but i'm at a friend's house
<PFA> she doesnt' use IRC...
<Mez> * Bans matching pfa!i=488abd13@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-bf9e829d252ec499 (CPE0060673d4ea2-CM0019475746dc.cpe.net.cable.roger)
<Mez> * *!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/*
<Pici> Amaranth banned it....
<Amaranth> yay ban evasion
<Amaranth> iirc got a bunch of people from there
<Amaranth> or one person multiple times, whatever :P
<PFA> what?!
<PFA> i'm not ban evading
<PFA> i didn't do anyting wrong
<Pici> Amaranth, uh,
<PFA> i just wanted to talk at a friend's house
<Amaranth> you misunderstand
<Pici> Amaranth: You know the ident for mibbit users is unique per ip... right?
<Amaranth> the reason the whole site is banned is because people were using it to evade bans
<Amaranth> Pici: apparently not
 * PFA sighs
<PFA> what can id o to get unbanned? my nick is identified, why does it change it?
<PFA> the host
<Amaranth> i would say you can't
<PFA> :(
<Amaranth> get a real irc client
<PFA> ugggghhh
<PFA> i can't!
<PFA> i'ma t af riend's house
<Amaranth> go talk to your friend then
<Pici> Amaranth: How many people were evading using mibbit? just the one fellow you banned?
<PFA> she's drunk
<Pici> er, banned before the full domain ban rather.
<PFA> lol
<Amaranth> Pici: i don't remember
<PFA> whatever
<PFA> i dont'm idn os much as long as i'm not bannend on my real client
<Pici> Right, its not you, its mibbit.
<PFA> heh
<PFA> wish i could chat though
<PFA> ok bye <3
<Amaranth> ah, i see now, it banned during a bot attack
<Amaranth> i thought the bots were going to be coming through mibbit
<Amaranth> oh well, it's probably a good thing that PFA isn't allowed in offtopic ;)
<Pici> tsk tsk
<Amaranth> i'm just impressed someone was either bored enough to imitate a bot or else wrote a bot that works through mibbit
<Mez> Amaranth, fancy moving server tomorrow?
<Pici> ronandi: How can we help you today?
<ronandi> Pici: autojoined this chan. my bad
<jpatrick> Amaranth: I find +R useful for bot attacks
<Pici> jpatrick: it was only 2 bots.
<jpatrick> there go staff....
<Dave2> lies
<ompaul>  /cs k Dave2 
<ompaul> ohh did I say that out loud?
<jpatrick> ompaul: no /remove?
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> jpatrick, it says k but script does remove
<jpatrick> lies
<ompaul> it is a lying son of a script
<ompaul> jpatrick, want me to show you?
<jpatrick> :-) no, ta very much
<PHPnerd> hi'
<ompaul> thomas__, how can we help you
<jpatrick> hey thomas__, how may we help you?
<ompaul> PHPnerd, how can we help you
<thomas__> just checking it out
<thomas__> very friendly here :)
<jpatrick> thomas__: please see /topic :)
<ompaul> thomas__, in that case please check the topic ;-) and yes we are friendly most of the time :)
<ompaul> PHPnerd, how can we help you
<jpatrick> "< Seveas> !guidelines | PHPnerd read this, then come to #ubuntu-ops"
<ompaul> jpatrick, from where?
<jpatrick> ompaul: #u
<PHPnerd> i want to be unbanned
<PHPnerd> on #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> ompaul, I'll take care of this one -- it's my autobanner that banned him
<ompaul> ack
<PHPnerd> ?
<Seveas> PHPnerd, have you read the document 
<PHPnerd> which?
<PHPnerd> the guidlines?
<Seveas> yes
<LjL> the ones that have been amended to mention CTCPs, yes
<PHPnerd> already done?
<PHPnerd> it was an accedent!
<PHPnerd> i didnt know it was there, i didnt know what CTCPs were
<Seveas> PHPnerd, I know, it just takes some time for me to read the logs
<Seveas> hence it's a good idea to keep you occuipied as well by reding the guidelines ;)
<Seveas> ban removed, have fun!
<LjL> PHPnerd: although i may suggest xkcd as an alternative
<LjL> oh, nevermind then
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> LjL, http://10.42.1.2/comics/
<PHPnerd> thnx :)
<PHPnerd> bye
<LjL> Seveas: http://me/comics/ but it's all the usual syndicated stuff and i've been forced to put most of it online to free up disk space for, uh, i could say other graphics, or let's just make it generically "files"
<jpatrick> hmm, IRSeek is in #ubuntu-fridge
<Seveas> ♪ The internet is really really great, for ***n ♫
<jpatrick> s/IRSeek/IRSeekBot
<ompaul> Seveas, that old song again?
<Seveas> ompaul, yeah
 * ompaul sings some motorhead ;-)
<ompaul> sudo dpkg-reconfigure voicebox
<jpatrick> LjL: bots are acting up I think
<LjL> uh-oh
<LjL> tis funny
<LjL> i mention diskspace shortage
<LjL> and here it comes
<jpatrick> or, 1 died and the rest freaked out
<LjL> /dev/hde1              9842680   9342724         0 100% /
<LjL> yeah it died because it couldn't write to the log
<LjL> how now what do i delete this time
<LjL> oh, wow, ubotwo's messages.log was 1 gig
<Jucato> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seveas> LjL, heh
 * LjL pets his good people
 * LjL uses the traditional Unix way of fixing problems due to filled-up hard drives, and reboots server
<jdong> LjL: what's that? find /home -exec 'if $RAND > 100; then rm -f {}; fi;\;'?
<LjL> jdong: no no, i simply meant the act of rebooting. what you mention is something i prefer to do the C64 way, i.e. saving stuff on the same tape without writing down the counter numbers and eventually ending up overwriting random things
<jdong> LjL: meh I think my way is more interesting :)
<LjL> too bad i don't use tapes now
<jdong> LjL: it teaches users to conserve inodes, too :)
<LjL> jdong: and mine teaches users to write down the counter numbers for where their files begin
<jdong> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-28
<PriceChild> I've lost a channel :/
<jdong> PriceChild: that's what.... forget it
<PriceChild> Found it, -meeting
<LjL> whops, he's lost another
<PriceChild> Oi, that was mean!
<LjL> PriceChild: nah, i was just wondering how long it'd take you to find this one again
<PriceChild> lucky i was checking /win list
<jdong> well you can't /win em all.
<jdong> :D
<LjL> hmm, i thought ompaul had gone to bed
<LjL> seems not
<PriceChild> jdong: that was baaaaaaaaaad :P
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<Pici> Kamus_H_Zwisch: How can we help you today?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> a staff wants to close all unoficial #ubuntu* channels
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> nope
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> just expressing
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<Pici> Well, we own the #ubuntu* namespace, so I don't see why thats an issue.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> why he do that?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> please
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> make my channel official
<PriceChild> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I have never expressed that intention. We do occasionally close unofficial channels that may confuse new users or for other reasons. You can read freenode policy on channel naming here: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> not mine
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> but you understand
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> PriceChild: sorry, the other people in the channel said that
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> PriceChild: i loged just a few minutos ago
<PriceChild> Kamus_H_Zwisch: next time, ask me if its true before telling people I said it in several public channels? :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ok
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorrry for that
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> PriceChild: but i think a #ubuntubrasil-orkut channel will not confuse new users
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> is a little different
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<PriceChild> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I don't believe I've said anything about that channel?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> PriceChild: is like i said. the i jsut logged a few minutes ago
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> PriceChild: thanks fou your attention
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> atention
<PriceChild> Kamus_H_Zwisch: so lets not be too hasty to claim things :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ok
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<nalioth> Kamus_H_Zwisch: the behaviour in #ubuntubrasil-orkut does not follow the Ubuntu guidelines
<nalioth> kicking staff members doing their jobs is not acceptable
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> nalioth: i'm not a op
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> nalioth: but i'll pass to  ops
<PriceChild> Kamus_H_Zwisch: I am already talking to the op.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> uhh
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i see now
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i'm a op
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> strange...
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> 5 minutes ago i'm just a common user
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> realy strange
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> oO
<nalioth> we have no problem with #ubuntu* channels run in accordance with the Ubuntu and frenode guideliens, Kamus_H_Zwisch 
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> nalioth: thanks :D
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> uhh
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i'm now ah messenger oO
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> pnordico asked to say: pricechild don't said good things
<LjL> didn't he say that it was not what pricechild had said?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> uh?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> my english is not very good
<_thomas__> LjL, right
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> _thomas__: traduz
<LjL> what's the price of bananas to do with this? :o)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> LjL: br?
<LjL> no
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> bananananana
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> oO
<mneptok> personally, i don;t really see the point of making the channel official. i mean, we don't have #ubuntu.us-facebook
<mneptok> what do we do, open a new channel for every potential social networking site?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> mneptok: don't ask me
<anthony> mneptok: not to mention kinds of fruit.  And Spanish presidents.
<mneptok> i do owe Orkut a debt of gratitude. my experience there has kept me off MySpace and Facebook, for which i am eternally grateful.
<LjL> Kamus_H_Zwisch: the operators of your channel aren't doing themselves a favor. if you want to do them a favor, read the freenode guidelines ( http://freenode.net is the starting point) and the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<Pici> icesword: How can we help you this evening?
<icesword> no,
<icesword> thank you
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> LjL: i see that. but they are a little bit stupids and likes a fight
<Pici> icesword: Please see the topic then, this is not a 'hang-out' channel.
<icesword> i am wondering if a person is ops
<LjL> Kamus_H_Zwisch: well, that's not in the spirit of the code of conduct.
<Pici> icesword: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> LjL: try to explain to they
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<icesword> he told me he is,but no his name in there
<Pici> icesword: who?
<icesword> heehe,i won't tell you
 * mneptok summons nalioth and his Giant Baseball Bat Of Explanations
<LjL> icesword, it's much better if our users know who are the real operators - the ones they can summon for help when things are not right.
<LjL> if someone is pretending to be an operator, you'd do the community a favor by pointing it out.
<icesword> heheh,no he isn't pretending,
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> kkkkkkkk
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hahahahaha
<icesword> i just asked ?then he answered yes
<LjL> icesword: well, you said he said he is an operator.
<icesword> doesn't hurt anyone
<AndrewB> LjL: though, if somebody is doing something in good spirit then why should it be pointed out. Say somebody is trolling and somebody take it upon themself to catalyze.. then surley there is no harm done..
<LjL> icesword: well... yes, it does, because if someone is asking for an operator, it generally means they need an operator - not someone posturing
<icesword> i see
<LjL> AndrewB, so i'll say i'm a staff member next time someone asks? :)
<icesword> you guys know #ubuntu-uncensored
<anthony> why?
<AndrewB> Hmm I suppose, and technically pulling ranks isn't going to do anything. /me fades off to the background
<icesword> why what?
<anthony> why do you ask?
<icesword> curiosity
<LjL> i've heard of it.
<icesword> they pulled me into it,just now
<icesword> hehhe
<AndrewB> LjL: I didn't completely read my backlog.. apologys ;)
<LjL> what do you mean "pulled"?
<mneptok> icesword: "pulled you in?"
<icesword> thet asked me to join
<anthony> Asked how?
<LjL> icesword, and so you asked him (the one who asked you to join) if he was an operator?
<anthony> Please provide the context and methods so we know what you mean.
<icesword> no,he is not
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> thanks for you atention
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i'll sleep now
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> good night
<icesword> it doesn't hurt anyone
<AndrewB> nn Kamus_H_Zwisch 
<icesword> anthony, just because people want to be there
<mneptok> icesword: this person claimed to be an op in #ubuntu* channels, or in ##ubuntu-uncensored?
<icesword> wait,not in #ubuntu,and not claim,just he answered yes
<Pici> icesword: ops are channel specific, not network specific.  i.e. I'm an op in #ubuntu, but not #fedora
<icesword> he answered yes in uncensored
<mneptok> icesword: so if you ask me "do you have a fish?" and i answer "yes," i can reasonably say that "i never claimed to have a fish?" c'mon ....
<icesword> why treat it so seriously,doesn' t hurt anyone
<Pici> icesword: you're the one who brought it up...
<icesword> ok,let 's drop it then,have a rest
<LjL> icesword, there are two operators in ##ubuntu-uncensored... :)
<icesword> so ...?
<LjL> icesword, so when you want to see if someone really is an operator, you can simply type /msg chanserv access #channel list - like i've just done to see that there are two
<icesword> and this will not bring ops' attention ,right
<LjL> no
<icesword> ohhh,bad
<LjL> no i mean - it will not bring their attention
<icesword> ok
<LjL> icesword, a question, why did they ask you to join?
<icesword> hehhe,i understand ,they are pulling people,just makes it a popular channel
<LjL> i see.
<anthony> icesword: how did they find out you might be interested?  Did you say something that would have drawn their attention?  What channel were you in at the time?
<icesword> heheh,you begin again,is this really important
<LjL> well it's curiosity
<LjL> you were curious too
<icesword> hmm
<anthony> icesword: Actually, yes.  Not so much for you individually, but there have been some trends that the Freenode staff are trying to follow, and if you can share this kind of information it would be greatly helpful to both them and us.
<icesword> i was at #debian just now
<anthony> Right before you were messaged with the invitation?
<anthony> Was the person who invited you also in #debian?
<icesword> eng
<anthony> I don't understand - what's "eng" mean?
<icesword> aye,yes =we said en or eng
<anthony> ah
<anthony> icesword: Perhaps if you aren't comfortable sharing here, you'd be willing to provide more details on your encounter just to the Freenode staff - you'll find them in #freenode.
<tomaw> icesword: what's up?
<icesword> tomaw, what,i said nothing
<tomaw> icesword: aye.  anthony suggested you may be more comfortable sharing with network staff, of which I am one :)
<icesword> you are one what,network staff?
<tomaw> yes, a member of freenode network staff.
<mneptok> that was anticlimactic
 * nalioth plugs mneptok toothbrush into a 220v socket
<nickrud> hey jack. I saw you're gonna be teaching this year. Didn't know you were a teacher. What?
<ubotu> soldats called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, yep.. need to make some extra money to pay off some medical bills.  hope the job doesnt kill me.. :)
<nickrud> if the job doesn't the kids probably will 
<Jack_Sparrow> THanks.. that helps
<nickrud> heh :) You'll probably enjoy it again, if your presence here means anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill still try to stop in as often as I can..
<nickrud> that's what I saw. my email's on launchpad, keep in touch
<Ttech> "Aferedahock> ##Linux , #Archlinux & #ubuntu : friendly atmosphere. Nice chatters and ops required."
<tritium> Thanks for reporting that, Ttech.
<Ttech> ;P
<Ttech> lol
<Ttech> hahhaahh
<Ttech> lmao
<Ttech> echo?
<Ttech> well bye
<tritium> Ttech: ?
<Ttech> I was jut in Ubuntu
<Ttech> ;P
<tritium> Yes, I know.
<Ttech> lol
<tritium> What's funny, Ttech?
<Ttech> tritium,  how you said that
<Ttech> the thanks
<Ttech> like I was not even in #ubuntu
<Ttech> ;P
<Ttech> lol
 * Ttech runs before I get #ubutnu ops mad at me
<tritium> Ttech: no, as I said, this is the proper place to report it, not #ubuntu
<Ttech> yes
<Ttech> And then you said it like I was not in #ubutnu
<Ttech> when I first said it
<Ttech> never midn
<tritium> I have no idea what you're trying to say.
<mneptok> udd bant ger ong basz
<tritium> Ttech: wil there be anything else?
<tritium> mneptok: you're silly
<mneptok> welg me, you girgik hulra
<nickrud> tritium gotta remember, he hangs out in -offtopic ;)
<tritium> nickrud: oh yeah, that's right ;)
<mneptok> "hangs out" is a bit strong.
<tritium> mneptok: care to translate what you said above?
<mneptok> i mean, i can take some humor at my expense. but let's not be *nasty*, hm? ;)
<mneptok> Ttech: are you almost done in the bathroom?
<mneptok> eeek!
<Hobbsee> mneptok: don't kick.  remove
<mneptok> too late
<Hobbsee> ...
<Ttech> mneptok, sorry. :) 
<Ttech> Was away
<Ttech> ;P
<tritium> Hobbsee: is there any rhyme or reason to who has access level 10 vs. 5 in this channel?
<tritium> mneptok: might you know?
<mneptok> tritium: no ideer
<anthony> tritium: I think it's based on where they are an op.
<tritium> anthony, mneptok: thanks, I'm chatting with nalioth about it
<anthony> tritium: ah, 'k.
<tritium> :)
<crackerjackz_> i was banned about an hour ago
<crackerjackz_> just wondering why
<crackerjackz_> was it cuz i said the F word or because i left with a negative attitude?
<crackerjackz_> or some other reason
<jussi01> crackerjackz_: Who was it that banned you? you will need to speak to them. 
<jussi01> @btlogin
<fotoflo> herm, still banned on ubuntu
<crackerjackz_> im not sure
<crackerjackz_> i got really frustrated because i kept burning the ubuntu disk, and it would start loading the kernal then it would tell me it was missing a file
<crackerjackz_> i got frustrated and said " F it" and quit the IRC
<crackerjackz_> any ways
<crackerjackz_> i figured maybe if i downloaded it on my other computer and tried burning it then it would work
<crackerjackz_> so here i am....on my other computer
<crackerjackz_> i never meant to offend any body or make any one mad
<jussi01> !guidelines | crackerjackz_: I would suggest a read of these, while you wait for the peron who banned you. Im just lloking up who that is.  
<ubotu> crackerjackz_: I would suggest a read of these, while you wait for the peron who banned you. Im just lloking up who that is.: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crackerjackz_> well i wasent saying f it torwads you guys
<crackerjackz_> i think who ever banned me took it the wrong way (if thats the reason they banned me)
<crackerjackz_> its late
<crackerjackz_> by f it i just mean f it
<crackerjackz_> ill do it later
<crackerjackz_> its late
<crackerjackz_> im tired
<crackerjackz_> meant**
<stdin> we have a policy to keep language family-friendly, so no 'f' words at all please
<crackerjackz_> ok
<crackerjackz_> i never meant to offend any one =[
<ikonia> considering he's still banned on #ubuntu - he looks quiet active in there
<crackerjackz_> ??
<ikonia> crackerjackz_: I was commenting that your in the #ubuntu channel even though you said you've been banned
<crackerjackz_> ikonia i went in there to ask why i was banned, and i was directed to go here
<crackerjackz_> just havent closed it out
<crackerjackz_> better?
<ikonia> crackerjackz_: you may want to do that reasonable quick,
<ikonia> people can consider that ban evading
<crackerjackz_> ok
<crackerjackz_> isnt there some sort of log you can look at to see who banned me
<jussi01> crackerjackz_: were you banned with this name? or another?
<jussi01> ahh, seems it was ompaul.
<crackerjackz_> the name i was banned under was " crackerjackz "
<jussi01> you will need to speak to him. 
<crackerjackz_> hes not here is he
<jussi01> no. try again in a few hours
<crackerjackz_> i still dont really understand why i got banned though
<crackerjackz_> what i did wasent really bad
<ikonia> crackerjackz_: from what you've said, some pretty rude swearing
<crackerjackz_> i said f it and then closed out BitchX
<ikonia> crackerjackz_: pretty rude
<jussi01> crackerjackz_: I really suggest you come back in a few hours and talk to ompaul. 
<ikonia> swearing and running away
<ikonia> yes, best advice
<crackerjackz_> well i mean
<crackerjackz_> it wasent directed torwards any of you
<crackerjackz_> my train of thought when i said was like screw it ill try tomorrow its late im tired
<crackerjackz_> yes i should have probably added those other two sentences
<crackerjackz_> and it wouldnt have sounded so bad
<crackerjackz_> but i wasent thinking
<ikonia> crackerjackz_: someone pasted you the irc guilde lines, even "screw it" wouldn't really have been an acceptable way to behave
<ikonia> crackerjackz_: rad the guidelines that where posted above
<crackerjackz_> i wouldnt have said it if i would have known
<jussi01> crackerjackz_: please. comeback and talk to ompaul. until he gets here, there is very little we can do.  And yes, please read the guidelines.
<crackerjackz_> can i just idle here?
<Jucato> nope
<crackerjackz_> but i was only baneed from the channel #ubuntu
<crackerjackz_> not from #ubuntu-ops
<Jucato> I mean, you'll just have to come back later to check if he's around
<jussi01> crackerjackz_: its a good idea to read /topic :)
<crackerjackz_> o
<crackerjackz_> op only channel?
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (gast)
<Madpilot> dealt with. 
<Madpilot> bleh. not on irc for ages, and I get to kb when I do come back...
<ikonia> it's a warm welcome back
 * jussi01 huggles Madpilot 
<jussi01> hrm... what does that mean? (SendQ exceeded)
<ikonia> I was just wondering that when you quit
<jussi01> ikonia: thats my testing quassel core. Ive no idea what just happened to it. 
<ikonia> I'm googling,  saw you leave and wondered what that message was
 * jussi01 goes to check the bash out put...
<Jucato> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/chanlist/trouble.html
<jussi01> hrm
<kloeri> jussi01: sendq exceeded means that the ircd's queue to your client got full
<Jucato> heheh sendQ = send queue :)
<kloeri> yeah, clever eh? :)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> kloeri: what can i do to avoid that?
<kloeri> excess flood is when your client send information faster than the server can process it
<ikonia> almost like sendmail and mailq
<kloeri> jussi01: can't really do anything about sendq exceeded other than not clogging up your line with too many torrents :p
<ikonia> naughty jussi01 
<ikonia> ;)
<Jucato> or typing /list over and over again :)
<kloeri> there's a fairly simple technique you can use to avoid sending text too fast however
<jussi01> yes?
<kloeri> yeah, /list can be pretty bad as it sends the full list of (public) channels with no filtering server side
<jussi01> kloeri: that client is on a webserver, probably the issue. 
<kloeri> if you want to avoid sending text too fast you can take advantage of knowing how big the buffer is (1500 bytes is a safe bet)
<jussi01> ahh, exceelent :)
<kloeri> so for every 1500 bytes you just ping yourself and wait for the pong before sending anymore (that way you know the buffer is empty again)
<Lynoure> Don't kickban me for this, but could someone fix the !o4o to be a bit clearer? If nothing else, the word order is really bad.
<PriceChild> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame(channel) spam, wars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propaganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Policy)
<PriceChild> Lynoure: what do you suggest?
<Lynoure> PriceChild: I don't dare to suggest anything, but I have no idea what "turn into flame(channel) spam" means
<Lynoure> maybe it's in the wrong place?
<PriceChild> Lynoure: have you heard of the term 'flaming' ?
<Lynoure> "turn into flame wars" sounds more logical
<Lynoure> Yes, been on irc 18 years now.
<Lynoure> but never heard of flame(channel)
<PriceChild> the brackets are there to mean "could turn into flame spam or channel spam I think.
<Lynoure> Actually, I think not
<PriceChild> or to say channel is another word for it
<Lynoure> Looks more like a misplaced replace
<Lynoure> But, if that's how it is supposed to be, and you find it clear and understandable, not my place to criticize.
<Lynoure> I'm a bit nervous to say this, in fear of getting banned, but I know that's not the point of the text it was originally supposed to be at. It was meant to be added to the list of inappropriate things. 
<Lynoure> I mean, the "(channel) spam" bit.
<Lynoure> oh well. 
<PriceChild> grrr why would we ban? :/
<Pici> <time-appropriate-greeting-here>!
<jpatrick> PriceChild: I think sev got annoyed with her suggestions :(
<jpatrick> afternoon Pici 
 * Pici is reading irclogs.ubuntu.com, forgot to re-open irssi last night
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, J-_ said: !stats is <reply> Statistics for this channel can be found at http://nullcortex.com/irclogs/ubuntu-offtopic.html
<Pici> No, I'd rather keep those unofficial.  
<jpatrick> what, logging -ot channels?
<Pici> jpatrick: My bot sits in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic because I am (slowly) developing a new bantracker, since it was already sitting in the channels, I thought, hey, why not log and generate stats for them too. 
<Pici> I already do this for a few other channels the bot is in.
<Pici> Anyway, I dont want a factoid for it.
<jpatrick> Pici: ahhh, thought it was someone else
<jpatrick> Pici: I say kick
<jpatrick> ah, good, he's gone
<jussio1> Pici: hei, I have a curiosity question?
<Pici> jussio1: surely
<jussio1> Pici: is there a reason you told someone not to /msg ubotu guidelines?? when you kicked?
<Pici> Not?
<jussio1> Linuturk [n=linuturk@fluxbuntu/developer/Linuturk] has left #ubuntu+1 [requested by Pici: "please don't /msg ubotu guidelines"]
<LjL> i suppose he meant "please don't: /msg ubotu guidelines"
<Pici> jussio1: er... should have been a comma or a period between those two.
<jussio1> heh
<Pici> whoops
<jdong> lol
<jdong> close enough :)
<LjL> please don't /kick jdong
<jussio1> :P
<LjL> nalioth, close that channel please.
<jussio1> yay, we love op impersonators dont we... :/
<LjL> (while muted:)
<LjL> [15:38:12] <PriceChildEMO> bazhang, them ask to him to getout of our channel
<jussio1> oh, really...
<LjL> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> i would like if you could investigate the status of #ubuntubrasil-orkut - as well as check "PricechildEMO" and "Mantega" in #ubuntu
<LjL> [15:44:28] <PriceChildEMO> LjL, fuck off
<Pici> *gasp*
<LjL> just keeping you updated since they're muted
<LjL> [15:45:15] <Mantega> I'm still here [15:45:18] <Mantega> assholes
<Pici> Thanks, I didn't feel like staying opped just to watch the show
<PriceChild> I fail.
 * Pici pats PriceChild 
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jpatrick> "< ~tech_tard> JUST TRYIN TO TY ASS" ?
<PriceChild> was told not to use caps, he's saying he was only trying to thank someone
<Pici> and I removed him
 * PriceChild looks over into -proxy-users
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, he's joined from mibbit there :)
<zewb> i just got banned for saying "santa maria"
<Jack_Sparrow> NOthing about a cat in your pants or not staying on topic or ban evading?
<zewb> it was a joke
<zewb> jesus christ
<LjL> [13:41] *** zewb!n=zewb@c-76-31-98-7.hsd1.tx.comcast.net has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> [16:13] <zewb> tengo el gato en mis pantalones
<LjL> [16:13] <zewb> SANTA MARIA
<LjL> [16:14] <zewb> hello
<zewb> lol
<LjL> [16:14] <Kungo> zewb...be carefull that is a very bad word
<LjL> [16:14] *** zewb has left #ubuntu (requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye")
<LjL> [16:20] *** zewb!n=zewb@c-98-199-147-103.hsd1.tx.comcast.net has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> [16:20] <zewb> why was i just banned?
<LjL> [16:20] <LjL> zewb, ask in #ubuntu-ops, and you're ban evading by the way
<LjL> [16:21] <zewb> since when is santa maria a bad word?
<LjL> [16:21] <zewb> im ban evading because i was banned by racists for expressing my spanish heritage
<LjL> [16:21] *** zewb has left #ubuntu (requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye")
<LjL> come back when you've grown up, bye
<zewb> this is abuse
<zewb> i was making a joke
<zewb> relax
<LjL> !etiquette
<LjL> !coc
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zewb> are you seriously going to ban me for saying i have a cat in my pants in spanish?
<LjL> no, i'm not going to ban you
<PriceChild> zewb: lets calm down. #ubuntu is a very busy channel.
<zewb> well then unban me
<LjL> no
<elkbuntu> zewb, ban evading is a quite serious offense on this network
<PriceChild> zewb: What is the purpose of #ubuntu?
<zewb> what if the ban was completely unnecessary?
<zewb> sorry, i just tried to liven things up with some humor
<LjL> zewb, you've been banned enough times to know what is not acceptable.
<LjL> come back in a month, bye
<elkbuntu> zewb, you were clearly only there to disrupt
<zewb> i was not
<zewb> i come here to help people with their ubuntu-related issues
<PriceChild> zewb: What is the purpose of #ubuntu?
<zewb> don't patronize me
<elkbuntu> since you seem think you've got so much humor, why not humor pricechild by answering his question
<zewb> this looks like a textbook case of a severe moderator power trip
<LjL> zewb: you've been kicked on: Sep 22 2007, Sep 23 2007, Sep 24 2007, Sep 27 2007, Sep 29 2007, Oct 21 2007, Oct 24 2007, Dec 07 2007, Dec 11 2007, Mar 09 2007, Mar 20 2007
<Pici> zewb: We are being civil here, please try to cooperate.
<zewb> oh ok, just kick me, that will prove me wrong
<LjL> can you seriously think we're going to waste any more time with you?
<LjL> no, you can't.
<PriceChild> he will just evade that
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, then it goes to the staff :)
<PriceChild> :/
<Pici> zewb has joined #ubuntu
<jpatrick> awooga
<zewb> what is the point of this?
<zewb> im obviously not going to joke around anymore
<zewb> why continue to kick me over and over?
<Pici> zewb: You have a history of doing this, what makes you think that we're going to believe you this time
<Pici> ..
<z3wb> please, just give it a rest
<z3wb> it's over
<z3w8> can we just have a calm discussion about this?
<Pici> zewb: You have a history of doing this, what makes you think that we're going to believe you this time
<jpatrick> +d zewb
<Pici> yes
<LjL> don't say that in here
<elkbuntu> time for a staff ping?
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (sexy (is back))
<elkbuntu> five bucks zewb and sexu are in cohorts
<Pici> sexy /is/ back. /me points at mneptok 
<elkbuntu> sexy*
<zweb> let's just talk about this
<elkbuntu> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> !staff
<elkbuntu> :)
<zbew> :D
<elkbuntu> LjL, stay opped
<zwerb> i have aspergers syndrome
<zwerb> its not my fault
<zwerb> ok
<zwerb> there i said it
<TheSheep> zwerb: 90% people in irc have it :)
<zwerb> i know
<kloeri> zwerb: stop evading bans please
<jpatrick> LjL: +b *.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
<LjL> no
<Pici> lets ban texas.
<Jucato> +b zwerb* ? :)
<LjL> he's changing those as you can see
<Pici> I think he wants to see how many times he comes back.
<LjL> rather, i don't want to ban by <something that might let him stay out>, because i've already done that in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu>  /mode +b z*!z*@* :Þ
<LjL> he'd better not realize he can get in *there*
<kloeri> you could try banning *!n=zewb@*
<LjL> yes, that would be the <something that might let him stay out>
<LjL> you can see chanserv did that in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu>  /mode +b z*!z*@*.hsd1.tx.comcast.net  would work too
<LjL> fellows
<LjL> this channel is looooggged
<LjL> why don't we give out regular expression classes for trolls too
<Pici> But I can do /bans for channels I dont have access to...
<LjL> Pici: if they're -s, yup you can
<LjL> i think he's given up for the time being
<elkbuntu> once staff spoke, yeah
<mneptok>  /mode +b *!*@c-98-19*.*.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
<mneptok> ?
<LjL> mneptok: see the c-76 (and others i didn't ban)
<LjL> but anyway, really, i know how to ban
<LjL> and i did that in #u
<LjL> here i'd rather know what he's trying to do
<mneptok> "win"
<mneptok> and don;t try to figure out what that means, as it's pathetic.
<LjL> i wouldn't have had a doubt on that :P
<elkbuntu> that isp loves the number 98...
<LjL> and 76
<LjL> at least for texas
<elkbuntu> yep
<LjL> i'm not going to /who the whole comcast though, i've had enough exploding computers already
<elkbuntu> seriously, so many of them have 98 in them *multiple* times
<Pici> The #ubuntu ban is working fine.
<elkbuntu> and he doubled his kick count within an hour. impressive
<elkbuntu> s/doubled/more than doubled/
<zuub> hello friends
<jussi01> zuub: hi, how can we help?
<zuub> well, a user by the name of LjL has been making sexual advances towards me
<jussi01> LjL: ahh, ok.
<ubotu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> Pici: smallfoot in +1
<Pici> I know
<Uixla> Hello!
<Uixla> Can someone unban zewb?
<Mez> @btlogin
<Pici> Uixla: Are you zewb?
<jpatrick> Mez: just scroll up
<Mez> jpatrick, ah yes
<LjL> Uixla, no
<LjL> bonjour bascule
<jpatrick> hi bascule, how may we help you?
<Uixla> :(
<bascule> hi
<bascule> there was an incident last night in here involving someone called icesword
<LjL> true
<bascule> i felt that the descrition he gave could only really apply to me
<LjL> bascule: what description?
<bascule> I did not PM him or mention -uc in anyway
<bascule> thedescrition that someone 'him' had claimed to be an op and had pulled him in to -uc
<LjL> bascule, claiming to be an op is different from being an op... don't worry, we don't jump to certain conclusions that quickly despite rumors
<bascule> his english was poor and it was a fractured conversation
<Pici> Indeed.
<bascule> OK, I just wanted to go on the record has having turned up an explained this was not me, I did not PM him or even mention any other channel to him
<LjL> bascule: i tend to believe you, if that's any comfort.
<bascule> thanks ljl
<bascule> it actually is
<mneptok> 4~~
<mneptok> sorry, birds.
 * mneptok gets them onto his lap
<Mez> mneptok, are you freenode staff now ?
<bascule> there is nothing else really, thanks for listening, and if my presence in any mainstream channels is causing anxiety or distress atbout my motives there is no need, I am just there
<Mez> mneptok, wtf ?
<Pici> Mez: ?
<Mez> Pici,  ? ? 
 * Mez is confused.
<mneptok> uh?
<Pici> Just because he isnt making sense doesnt mean that hes staff
<mneptok> what?
 * Mez goes to sleep
<mneptok> Pici++
<Mez> Pici, no I thought he was staff cause LjL said earlier for him to look at the bans just after he'd said the guy had stopped cause staff had spoke
 * Mez is still confused thoguh
<mneptok> Mez: kleori
<mneptok> bleh. kloeri.
<jussi01> wow, arent we all having a fun day. 
 * mneptok waves for the /notice trigger
<Mez> mneptok,  ?
<mneptok> Mez: it was kloeri that spoke
<Mez> mneptok, seriously, can I have some of whatever youre on ?
<Pici> Mez: kloeri is staff. 
<mneptok> Mez: kloeri spoke. zewb stopped. LjL made the staff comment. and i have now said kloeri's nick so many times that he'she has gotten a /stalker notice.
<Mez> :P
<mneptok> and the "4~~" was one of my 3 cockatiels, roaming around my keyboard
<Mez> now it all makes sense
<Pici> I read that as cocktails
<Mez> mneptok, I liked it better when you were just being strange 
<Mez> Pici, me too ;)
<mneptok> Mez: noticed i never said i wasn't. i just pulled you further into my Zone Of Confusion.
<mneptok> 13:12 <+Mez> now it all makes sense  << think about that. hide the knives, and really think about that.
<mneptok> when my life makes sense, please explain it to me.
 * Mez hasnt got time
<Mez> am too tired...
<Mez> I should have slept more last night
<jpatrick> mneptok: what's a stalker /notice?
<mneptok> jpatrick: i'm assuming kl.oeri has a /notice on mention of their nick. and i kept using it.
<jpatrick> mneptok: ah, away_hilight_notice.pl most likely
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jman said: who is jussi01?
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell Jman about yourself
<jussi01> heh
<pleia2> LjL: you about?
<LjL> yes
<jpatrick> hi crackerjackz, how can we help you?
<crackerjackz> im looking for ompaul
<crackerjackz> i think thats his name
<crackerjackz> he banned me from #ubuntu
<jpatrick> he's not here at the moment, you'll have to wait
<crackerjackz> there seems to some sort of misunderstanding
<crackerjackz> alright
<jpatrick> one moment please
<crackerjackz> to be**
<crackerjackz> ok
<jpatrick> hmm, can't find you in the bantracker, sorry, best wait till he comes back
<crackerjackz> it happened about 4 am
<crackerjackz> 5 am
<crackerjackz> maybe 3 am
<jpatrick> same nick as right now?
<crackerjackz> somewhere in that ball park
<crackerjackz> yes sir
<crackerjackz> different IP though
<crackerjackz> not sure which IP it was
 * jpatrick is not a sir :)
<crackerjackz> sorry jpatrick
 * jpatrick hugs crackerjackz 
<crackerjackz> =]
<crackerjackz> hugs not drugs
<jpatrick> crackerjackz: "2008/03/28/#ubuntu.log:06:22:30 < crackerjackz> fuck it"
<crackerjackz> yes
<crackerjackz> thats what i said
<jpatrick> yes, it's not allowed in #ubuntu, hence why ompaul banned..
<mneptok> !language > crackerjackz 
<crackerjackz> yes i know
<crackerjackz> when i said f it though
<crackerjackz> my train of thought was
<crackerjackz> f it
<crackerjackz> its late
<crackerjackz> ill worry about it tomorrow
<crackerjackz> the comment wasent directed torwards any one in the chat
<jpatrick> it was just an expression of surprise, I can see
<mneptok> that doesn;t matter
<mneptok> it's a *language* policy, not a motivation policy
<crackerjackz> i know
<crackerjackz> i know that now**
<jpatrick> crackerjackz: well, I'll tell ompaul when I see him, don't worry :)
<crackerjackz> ok
<crackerjackz> thank you jpatrick
<crackerjackz> it wont happen again
<jpatrick> wb popey 
<crackerjackz> please explain to him what i meant about the f it comment
<jpatrick> crackerjackz: you're welcome
<popey> ta
<crackerjackz> i dont want him thinknig it was directed torwards any one
<mneptok> crackerjackz: i doubt he thinks that
<crackerjackz> mneptok ok good
<jpatrick> crackerjackz: well, have a good nights sleep and don't worry
<crackerjackz> well im gonna go ahead and stay up the extra few hours so i can actually get on a sleep schedule
<crackerjackz> i finally did get ubuntu working though =]
<jpatrick> first time on Linux?
<crackerjackz> well a friend of mine setup gentoo on my computer about 5-6 months ago through SSH from 3 states away
<crackerjackz> and iv been learning on that
<crackerjackz> but this is the first time on ubuntu
<crackerjackz> (put ubuntu on my moms computer)
<crackerjackz> got tired of formating her windblowz box every 2 months
<crackerjackz> from what iv heard ubuntu is pretty user friendly so i figured it would be perfect for her
<jpatrick> well, welcome to Ubuntu :)
<crackerjackz> thank you
<crackerjackz> jpatrick can you see the ctcp that i did on my self?
<Pici> No, we can't see that.
<crackerjackz> [14:28:29] CTCP VERSION reply from crackerjackz [n=kvirc@24.149.64.146]: KVIrc 3.2.6 'Anomalies' 20070627 - build Sun Jan 13 08:42:31 UTC 2008 - i686-bcfikopsxAGTZ - Linux (2.6.22-gentoo-r8)
<jpatrick> crackerjackz: ctcp's are usually a bad idea
<crackerjackz> i know
<crackerjackz> im pretty confident in my security though
<jpatrick> hey ompaul, just the guy we wanted! :)
<crackerjackz> =]
<jpatrick> ompaul: you banned crackerjackz yesterday in #u, because he said the f word, when he said it in the sense of surprise, could you look into it?
<crackerjackz> ompaul my train of thought when i said it was like
<crackerjackz> f it, its late im tired ill worry about it later
<ompaul> crackerjackz, <crackerjackz> fuck it ... I know remember it was not 12 hours ago
<crackerjackz> it wasent directed torwards any one
<ompaul> ehh its not late 
<ompaul> it is 18:34 you are dealing with a 24/7 thing
<ompaul> crackerjackz, got your web browser handy?
<crackerjackz> ompaul yes
<ompaul> crackerjackz, I'll take 10 of your minutes so you can understand my thinking
<ompaul> !guidelines 
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jpatrick> ompaul: we've shown him !guidelines...
<crackerjackz> ok
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> crackerjackz, read it yet?
<crackerjackz> not all of it
<crackerjackz> still reading
<ompaul> what do you feel the core idea behind it is?
<crackerjackz> well i feel that there are plenty of words in the english dictionary to get my point across i didnt really need to use vulgarity
<crackerjackz> so i understand your posistion
<crackerjackz> its a family oriented channel
<ompaul> would it be fair to say: don't annoy others and keep in mind that other people have other levels of acceptable behaviour so please consider them
<crackerjackz> can you rephrase that not sure i follow that
<ompaul> multi parts then
<ompaul> don't annoy others
<ompaul> others have different values
<ompaul> others have different ideas of what acceptable behaviour
<ompaul> please don't annoy / offend them - their culture may not be yours
<ompaul> then we can go forward with a level of common interest
<crackerjackz> understandable
<ompaul> i.e. supporting / using software and asking questions about it ;-)
<ompaul> so would you say that was a fair summary of the ideas in that document?
<crackerjackz> indeed
<crackerjackz> aside from no spamming and flooding
<crackerjackz> but i guess that would go right along with annoying
<ompaul> crackerjackz, if you try to join #ubuntu you will not find the way barred have a good weekend
<crackerjackz> ???
<ompaul> the ban is lifted
<ompaul> have a good way 
<ompaul> have a good day 
<jpatrick> LjL: bots acting up
<jpatrick> mode/#ubuntu [-b ljl!*@*] by FloodBot2, FloodBot3, FloodBot1
<crackerjackz> you mean i can go back in #ubuntu?
<LjL> jpatrick: they're not really acting up, although they shouldn't all do that...
<ompaul> crackerjackz, yes
<jpatrick> crackerjackz: yes, you can
<crackerjackz> ompaul thank you
<jpatrick> LjL:  mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,5] by FloodBot2, FloodBot3
<jpatrick> hmm
<ompaul> jpatrick, that is normal 
<jpatrick> ompaul: ok
<LjL> that's the main reason they're there :)
<ompaul> neither sees it so they do it at the same time
<ompaul> hehe
<LjL> ompaul: actually they see it...
<ompaul> crackerjackz, is there anything else 
<LjL> ompaul: unless they happen to decide to do it at *exactly* the same time, before each other's reaches the server
<ompaul> ack
<crackerjackz> ompaul not that i can think of at the moment
<ompaul> crackerjackz, cheers
<crackerjackz> =]
<jpatrick> !idle | crackerjackz 
<ubotu> crackerjackz: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<crackerjackz> indeed
<crackerjackz> thanks =]
<jpatrick> grr, this jojojo's been trolling for a while..
<ompaul> jpatrick, not any more
<jpatrick> anyone see what JDS is typing in #ubuntu?
<LjL> likely to be koi-8 russian
 * jussi01 creeps behind the desk to hide from LjL's @ 
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> heya Pricey_ 
<jussi01> :(
<Gary> he is playing with utf8 jussi01 :p
<Gary> and failing, hehehe
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> Gary: I don't want to have to restart :(
<Gary> fail
<Gary> I had no choice
<LjL> PriceChild: you're trying to read koi-8? :P
<PriceChild> nope
<Gary> he just wants to see the little love hearts Seveas does to him
<jussi01> PriceChild: may I pm for a moment? (if you have time?)
<PriceChild> of course
<LjL> Gary: oh, his ubuntu has a broken heart?
<Gary> LjL: no, he just misses the pretty hearts Seveas sends him
<LjL> so his system doesn't render the heart character correctly
<LjL> that's a broken heart in my book
<Gary> LjL: suppose so
<jpatrick> I'm forward banning  pgquiles_ to ##fix_your_connection in -motu
<jpatrick> will remove first thing tomorrow morning
<LjL> 104... are they exploit happy in some of the channels he's in?
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61422/
<jpatrick> must be the -windows one
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, crackerjackz said: ubotu that is way over my head
<LjL> i concur
<PriceChild> I haven't done very well this past day or so.
<LjL> hm?
<jdong> PriceChild: it's not you
<PriceChild> jdong: I hate hearing that...
<jdong> PriceChild: do you get that a lot?
<PriceChild> Obviously being a geek I never get that far, but I hate hearing it.
<mneptok> i love Ubuntu, i'm just not *in love* with Ubuntu.
<mneptok> i think we'd do better as friends.
<mneptok> or the classic, "i'm saving myself for Steve Jobs."
<LjL> or the classic, OHNO IT'S MNEPTOK, RUN
<mneptok> i can smell the fear and panic on the wind. it's ... intoxicating ...
<zenwhen> Hello
<zenwhen> I am not going to cause a big fuss.
<zenwhen> But I am rather unhappy.
<PriceChild> Hey zenwhen :/
<zenwhen> If people cannot be critical of those who govern a community, then there is no community.
<zenwhen> thats really all I have to say.
<LjL> zenwhen, "being critical" doesn't equal spending your day doing propaganda, though.
<zenwhen> The term propaganda is soooo subjective.
<PriceChild> zenwhen: have you kept up to date with the surrounding events in this channel?
<zenwhen> yes
<LjL> zenwhen, well, for starters, i subjectively call sending PMs about another channel to whoever enters a channel - propaganda
<PriceChild> zenwhen: so do you understand why I placed the ban?
<zenwhen> No
<zenwhen> Was it based on what she said in the channel?
<zenwhen> Or a PM?
<PriceChild> zenwhen: so could you PM me so we can discuss things, or read our channel, before we go about critisizing me here in a logged channel?
<zenwhen> I really do not want to get in a huge debate. 
<PriceChild> Yes I probably shouldn't have done what I did, however I would appreciate you hearing my reasoning before saying such things in here.
<zenwhen> I have so much else to do.
<zenwhen> I'm sorry.
<PriceChild> meh, me too
<zenwhen> I just wanted to put that out there. I'm going to be very soured on the whole IRC aspect of the community if people start getting banned left and right in #ubuntuforums. Thats not why I wanted that channel to exist.
<zenwhen> I wanted it to be so much different than that.
<zenwhen> Im just gonna go clean my yard. Bye for now.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-29
 * tonyyarusso looks around for the ompaul
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> klined
<nickrud> ubotu no ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new preference Advanced Desktop Settings will appear - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, nickrud said: ubotu no ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new preference Advanced Desktop Settings will appear - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> preparation for hardy, and true in gutsy as well
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  now emma has decided to start with her "kubuntu is badly named" stuff on irc (userland) channels.  How unhelpful.  Does it not occur to her that people have not done exactly the same thing before, and that there are reasons to keep it the way it is?
<Jucato> yeah. I've ranted that topic to death already!
<Hobbsee> right after asking [17:42] <emma> 14:35:26> Is there any possibility that there will eventually be a release of Ubuntu that does not use Gnome as the default DE ?
<nickrud> personally i think that emma is simply enjoying all the attention. that's her only purpose
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you really get the weird ones, don't you? :)
<nickrud> a smarter troll than average, but ultimately just a troll
<Hobbsee> nickrud: well, she won't get that for much longer in the ubuntu domain, if she's going to behave as she has in +1 and elsewhere today.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: she's certainly not managed to pick her channels appropriately
<nickrud> I mean, how many people have taken up this much of your time, Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> if zenwhen wishes to deal in other ways, without knowing anything that has gone on, he is welcome to, and watch his channel also become a troll-festering ground.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: too many.
<Jucato> nickrud: she uses them to sharpen her Long Pointy Stick of Doom (which I haven't seen much lately)
<nickrud> sometimes I can understand why many ops are apparently trigger happy
<nickrud> how many people are totally banned from the #ubuntu domain? 
<Hobbsee> nickrud: unfortunately, it mostly comes down to "how much do we care about our users having a nice experience on freenode, where they don't get random users who they don't know trying to get them joining other channels which are just troll-festering-pits"
<Hobbsee> too many.  but then, there's a lot of idiocy, too.  and a lot of offtopic.
<Hobbsee> and there's a pretty good reason for splitting support and offtopic
<nickrud> Hobbsee now that, I would consider a long term bannable offence, pm'ing new people, some of them probably very young
<Hobbsee> nickrud: you share my opinion then.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: and this is why people are still fighting it.
<Hobbsee> because, as much as it is a pain, it *is* important for our users.
 * elkbuntu clears her throat
<elkbuntu> this isnt a chat channel, people :Þ
<tritium> Good evening.
<nickrud> idiocy I can tolerate. offtopic in reasonable doses, since it fosters community. But propaganda, and trolling around, no
<Hobbsee> nickrud: unfortunately, people like zenwhen disagree with you.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: erk, indeed.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: see /query for more info
<Hobbsee> +1 is getting worse again ;(
<tritium> Not a bad night.  No bans in several hours.
 * nalioth bans tritium 
<nalioth> 3 dozen times
<tritium> nalioth: ;)
<ompaul> $user> yeah, i understand where your coming from, these chans are suppose to be like what one might expect from any software companies support forums to be like << that might find its way into some answers and thinking if you need it
<nalioth> morning ompaul 
<nalioth> me notes its 438am where he sits
<Gary> 9.38 here
 * nalioth notes the missing / on the previous /me
 * Gary passes lots of spare ////'s about
<ikonia> morning ladies and gents
<elkbuntu> not for another 3 hours, but thanks for the thought :Þ
<ikonia> $time_appropriate_greeting
<ikonia> (I saw pici use that variable - excellent)
<jpatrick> 09:25:18 [Freenode] [ ~gunestopl!n=Naci@85.105.213.70  ] funda_ank46@
<jpatrick> just came in and he's in #ubuntu
<jpatrick> meh, he's gone
<elkbuntu_> ikonia, 'good $time_of_day' works too
<snowolf> is idling in here ok or it's better not?
<jpatrick> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<snowolf> k
<Hobbsee> !staff | [23:48] <Alpatinoz11> ##TheLinuxers & ##Linux friendly atmosphere. Nice chatters and ops required.
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> Hobbsee: was that in channel or pm
<Hobbsee> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> ok, cool, I got it too
<Hobbsee> wonder if they queired everyone in here or something
<ikonia> yes, that what I wondered 
<ikonia> sometimes its targeted others mass
<jussi01> I didnt get it...
<Hobbsee> wow, ##Linux is big!
<ikonia> it's a troll channel
<ikonia> %10 want to be l33t %50 noise the rest is nonsense
<ikonia> supposed to be general linux help
<ikonia> but only a small percentage of the users are good/respected the rest is just random noise
<ikonia> it used to be quite good
 * jrib got the pm as well
<jussi01> just got it...
<elkbuntu> ikonia, not surprising when idiots PM everyone in /who lists to join the channel
<ikonia> elkbuntu: yes, I suppose it's clear that way
<Hobbsee> i think we've got an incomming emma
<ikonia> ohhh
<elkbuntu> ikonia, see +1
<ikonia> not again......
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, she may not come here either, as it's been unsuccessful for getting her own way on things
<Jucato> Hobbsee: my turn to get it
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: iv'e suggested she does, if she wishes to discuss it
<elkbuntu> Jucato, get what from whom?
<Jucato> Alpatinoz spam
<Jucato> [21:27] <Allpaatynoz1> ##TheLinuxers & ##Linux friendly atmosphere. Nice chatters and ops required.
<elkbuntu> ah
<ikonia> Jucato: how long ago did you get that
<ikonia> (don't know what time zone your in
<Jucato> I stepped away for just a while. 7 mins ago
<ikonia> interesting he appears to login - pm then drop out straight away 
<jpatrick> PriceChild: thanks :)
 * PriceChild wonders how you knew it was him
 * jpatrick has his ways
<PriceChild> a bit quick on the whois were you?
<PriceChild> But yes, jussi01 and jpatrick have been given access 10 in #ubuntu, congrats :)
<jpatrick> PriceChild: right now I'm wondering where: "time idle:" went
<jussi01> :)
<ubotu> encryptz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> !badmouse is <reply> If typing on your keyboard causes the mouse to briefly stop working, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402296
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> (yes, a bit gratuitous a factoid, but a weird enough problem...)
<Condoulo> Hello. umm.... I would like to be tested
<LjL> Condoulo, i haven't seen you asking for an automatic test yet...?
<Condoulo> LjL- ummmm...
<elkbuntu> Condoulo, how thoroughly did you read the topic of the other channel?
<Condoulo> oh. I guess the process has been changed since I last had to go through it? Sorry.
<Myrtti> [16:55] <Alpatinoz11> ##TheLinuxers & ##Linux friendly atmosphere. Nice chatters and ops required.
<Myrtti> [16:55] *** Alpatinoz11 [n=Owbym@c-98-193-35-137.hsd1.il.comcast.net]
<LjL> where is he though
<LjL> i've seen many complains about him already
<LjL> but his whois doesn't give me any channels
<elkbuntu> LjL, probably taking advantage of /who #channel
<LjL> well he's been mentioned in #freenode already
<elkbuntu> yup
<LjL> Gary, following? there's a complaint in ##linux too
<LjL> [16:01:18] <MrElendig> 15:50:21 [FreeNode] [Alpatinoz11(n=Owbym@c-98-193-35-137.hsd1.il.comcast.net)] ##TheLinuxers & ##Linux friendly atmosphere. Nice chatters and ops required.
<LjL> [16:01:21] <netsurf3> but the module you will need is still the same
<LjL> [16:01:23] <MrElendig> yay for msg spam :/
<PriceChild> I think staff are aware.
<Myrtti> ok
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, if they are, then how come its been going on for hours?
<Gary> LjL: yeah, staff are aware
<Gary> elkbuntu: the hosts they keep on changing...
<PriceChild> That sounds like a song.
<LjL> well, this one has stayed the same for half an hour
<jpatrick> does anyone know why "vit_@*" is banned in #kubuntu?
<jpatrick> to ##unavailable - cos, he's in there right now
<LjL> jpatrick, was someone who did the same trick as the "root____" ones in #kubuntu, afair
<jpatrick> [!] vit is now known as vit_ - yay, looks like it
<LjL> [15:56:27] --> vit_ has joined this channel (n=vit@190.77.189.81).
<LjL> [15:56:34] --> vit__ has joined this channel (n=vit@200.84.151.125).
<LjL> probably zombies
<jpatrick> from different ips?
<LjL> well, those are two different ips
<LjL> can't go grep right now, but i think yes in general
<jpatrick> well, he just /quit, nevermind
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (V|ghter (Spamming))
<ArmedKing> I would like to report d0bernala for spamming
<ompaul> where?
<no0tic> please, specify the channel 
<ArmedKing> I got a DCC
<ArmedKing> Ontvangen 'DCC SCHAT "HY_FROM_R4L_LOLOL_HY_FROM_R4L_FREE_OPS_IN_#POLITICS" 0 0 0 ' van d0bernala
<ArmedKing> Same as a lot of others in channel #ubuntu-nl
<ompaul> okay - clue one don't include all that text in when you have a dcc report
<ompaul> do it like this 
<Gary> ArmedKing: being dealt with
<ArmedKing> Thanks Gary
<ompaul> in channel #ubuntu-nl spam from d0bernala dcc 
<ArmedKing> ompaul, oke thanks i'll keep that in mind 
<ompaul> ArmedKing, is there anything else?
<ArmedKing> ompaul, No thank you that's all for the moment
<ompaul> thanks for the report, I don't know if you are are aware of this
<ompaul> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ArmedKing> ompaul, Yes i was just reading it ;-) i'll be on my way now
<ompaul> have a good day
<ArmedKing> you too ;-)
<LjL> Gary: i wasn't aware of #ubuntu being spammed, though
<LjL> i mean, about spam *about* #ubuntu being around
<Gary> yeah, most of it misses the ubuntu bit
<LjL> Gary, are the spammers identified to services?
<Gary> the notice ones are, but registered by bot probably
<nalioth> i wish they'd not paste that stuff 
<samsun216> hello guys
<samsun216> i dont need any help
<samsun216> but some person think i do bad joke
<samsun216> who kicked nadrosima
<samsun216> ?
<LjL> nadrosima?
<samsun216> yes
<LjL> samsun216, is it *you* that have been kicked, or someone else?
<LjL> i need to know what we're talking about
<samsun216> im not change ip
<LjL> what were you referring to when you said
<LjL> [20:03:43] <samsun216> ok
<LjL> [20:03:53] <samsun216> thats rachist actions
<LjL> [20:03:58] <samsun216> fuck gnu
<LjL> ?
<samsun216> thats bad
<samsun216> ok 
<samsun216> soorry
<samsun216> for u and for all
<ompaul> !guidelines | samsun216 
<ubotu> samsun216: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> samsun216: why did you change your nickname?
<LjL> just to make it more complicated for me to understand what's happening?
<nadrosima> this is my local comp name
<LjL> nadrosima: why did you suggest that someone run rm -rf /?
<nadrosima> erm i learn waht su and sudo
<nadrosima> maybe paste any user this command
<LjL> that doesn't seem related, you didn't mention su or sudo
<LjL> sorry?
<nadrosima> and learn never used any parameters
<nadrosima> with root
<LjL> i don't understand what you mean, to be honest
<nadrosima> did  u know what i doing ?
<ompaul> nadrosima, you are not speaking in full sentences
<LjL> yes... you pasted a very dangerous command
<nadrosima> yes
<nadrosima> i pasted now
<nadrosima> and entering
<ompaul> nadrosima,  and as a result you got banned 
<LjL> nadrosima, what's your native language? i'm sorry but i have trouble understanding your english
<nadrosima> so mean restart computer
<nadrosima> rm: `//sys/bus/pci/drivers/uhci_hcd/0000:00:10.3' silinemedi: Operation not permitted
<nadrosima> rm: `//sys/bus/pci/drivers/uhci_hcd/0000:00:10.2' silinemedi: Operation not permitted
<nadrosima> rm: `//sys/bus/pci/drivers/uhci_hcd/0000:00:10.1' silinemedi: Operation not permitted
<nadrosima> rm: `//sys/bus/pci/drivers/uhci_hcd/0000:00:10.0' silinemedi: Operation not permitted
<nadrosima> rm: `//sys/bus/pci/drivers/VIA_IDE/new_id' silinemedi: Operation not permitted
<nadrosima> rm: `//sys/bus/pci/drivers/VIA_IDE/bind' silinemedi: Operation not permitted
<LjL> gah
<LjL> nadrosima, are you turkish? have you considered joining #ubuntu.tr ?
<ompaul> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
 * LjL wonders why he's received no spammy pms
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Gary> awww
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<LjL> !undelete
<ubotu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Remember that it's tricky to recover deleted files from your journalled !filesystem, and you should keep !backups of important data.
<LjL> as i guess you all know, the ext3 faq state you can't undelete files
<LjL> however, https://www.redhat.com/archives/ext3-users/2008-March/msg00009.html - opinions?
<LjL> like, jdong to mention random nicknames
<ikonia> you can undelete, but to be honest, if you have to ask the chances of getting it right for a whole directory is %0
<LjL> ikonia: well that's still different from stating "no, contrary to other filesystems, you just can't undelete on ext3"
<ikonia> no, I agree with what your saying
<LjL> the chances can be slim with every filesystem, slimmer with some, less slim with others, but *no* chances (aside from grepping for strings, but that's different from recovering *files*) is a different matter
<ikonia> but I can see a whole file system being trashed if the response is "sure - read here and you'll get your data back"
<LjL> no, of course, but that goes for ext2 too
<ikonia> totally
<LjL> and for ext2, there's plenty of undelete tools around
<ikonia> I just meant to be cautious how/what is recommended
<LjL> well ikonia, *i* have destroyed some files i pretty much cared about (read: irc logs), no i didn't have backups, no there's no conceivable way to recover them - i didn't even *try*, because what i'd always heard was that due to ext3's design, it simply wouldn't be possible. same with a user who asked some days ago, i told them "tough luck, try grepping for strings if you can" (and wrote !undelete)
<LjL> but one thing is recommending, another is doing the best possible attempt to restore a messed up file that someone wants back
<LjL> though, this program doesn't seem to be actually published yet (you can request the source via email), although the tecnique to do the recovery is described, i think, on the site
<ikonia> LjL: thats the balance
<LjL> actually there's a public svn available, but i can't get past autogen
<ikonia> maybe I'll have a play
<LjL> http://groups.google.com/group/ext3grep/web/sticky-howto-report-a-bug
<ikonia> never used it so lets have a read
<ikonia> could be a potential life saver later on  ;)
<LjL> could have spared me the painful loss of 6 months of #ubuntu logs :P
<no0tic> don't make me think about that
<no0tic> years of logs vanished away on 13 january
<LjL> no0tic: what should i say then, my very first years of logs were lost once because my hard drive didn't like being in a backpack, and then again because a Sysquest Sucks 4gb cartridges drive decided it wouldn't last its first 4 months of life!
<no0tic> you were unlucky, I was stupid... I rm'ed the whole directory... :)
<LjL> no0tic: well, this time i lost them because i put a ">" where none should have been
<LjL> no0tic: another time i lost a program i was writing because "mv" somehow suddenly became "rm" in my mind
<ikonia> heads up in #ubuntu
<no0tic> I know what you feel
<ikonia> potential opperbot issue
<ikonia> ahh your on it
<ikonia> ta
<nalioth> ooops
<LjL> !no recover is <reply> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> ikonia: scary enough?
<ikonia> pretty resonable
<LjL> ("Hi, I'm a quit message antivirus. Please replace your old line with this line and help me save the world of IRC."). this is new
<nalioth> not really
<nickrud> nah, seen it many times
<ikonia> I was wondering on that, I've never seen it
<LjL> actually, i don't have it in my #ubuntu logs at all
<nalioth> it's been around for a long long time
<nickrud> If memory serves, nalioth had it a long time ago as a part message
<nalioth> perhaps not seen in #ubuntu much
<LjL> note ANTIvirus...
<nalioth> nickrud: nah, not I
<nalioth> i don't do /part messages
<nickrud> <-- getting old, brain cells are dying ;(
<nalioth> and so there are new ones to replace them
<nickrud> yeah, but they don't know anything
<nickrud> all they know is how to do is notice pretty women
<ikonia> nalioth: I told you, you need to get cool, then you'll get pm's
<ubotu> HardyOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> sigh
<ikonia> wow, I missed f-u-c-k join
<LjL> although...
<Pici> Theres a pun there somewhere...
<Gary> nice nick
<jpatrick> woah..
<Pici> where...
<jpatrick> #freenode, and #ubuntu I think
<Cpudan80> nalioth: you around?
<nalioth> usually
<Cpudan80> pm
<jdong> LjL: I never did say it was completely impossible to undelete from ext3 :)
<jdong> LjL: I believe the other day in #uf when this came up, I even discussed this kind of possibility and remarked it'd be a lot of work and you need a EXT3 developer buddy :)
<LjL> jdong: do you have a guilty conscience? :P i didn't mention you because of that, but simply because i know you toy with filesystem related matters
<jdong> LjL: I guess I do tend to operate under guilty unless proven innocent ;-)
<LjL> i can understand.
<tomaw> jpatrick: I got them
<jpatrick> tomaw: brilliant, thanks
<jussi01> heh, I pop away for 2 mins...
<jpatrick> tomaw: shame we have to op ourselves instead of just /mode +R
<tomaw> I think overall it's better than keeping ops though
<LjL> ?
<LjL> rather, my stupid bots should have caught some of those, i thought i'd just improve them to penalize... err, well, penalize something.
<jpatrick> LjL: I mean #kubuntu
<LjL> ah i didn't see that, i only noticed them in #ubuntu
 * jpatrick wonders what DOOM_X is doing
<jpatrick> ahh, "accident"
<Jaymac> Just a quick question - is there an IRC channel for the ubuntu website? The help.ubuntu.com subdomain doesn't seem to be loading - don't know where to ask about it :)
<LjL> Jaymac: i donùt know, but i can confirm it seems down
<Jaymac> LjL: OK, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-30
<ubotu> andash called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> Abobo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici headdesks
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu (Fa)
<nalioth> resolved
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, nikrud said: ! n2diy is looser ;)
<nikrud> ouch
<jussi01> morning all
<ubotu> ani1 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> LjL: for website issues, point them to #canonical-sysadmin
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpatrick> !staff | monkeylice [n=monotrem@adsl-75-43-169-219.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net] is DCCing in #freenode, #kde and #ubuntu and trolling in #kubuntu
<ubotu> monkeylice [n=monotrem@adsl-75-43-169-219.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net] is DCCing in #freenode, #kde and #ubuntu and trolling in #kubuntu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> jpatrick, he was rickrolling in #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (maek)
<ompaul> Hobbsee, the lease you could have done was said it here not there :P I got lots
<ompaul> lost
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, ssn said: ubotu: i know what it is, i just dont know why ubuntu is unable to write on the shares
<ompaul> cos ssn as I explained already .. permissions differ system by system 
<ompaul> hehehe
<kumarphilly> hello
<LjL> hi, how can we help you?
<kumarphilly> I was just thikning of something
<kumarphilly> for those people who are not IRC friendly....
<kumarphilly> cant we embed this channel to a website
<LjL> Ubuntu comes with an IRC client installed by default
<kumarphilly> hmm...
<kumarphilly> ok... it was just an idea
<jdong> web-based IRC clients do exist, though I've not used a single one I find as easy to use as the default IRC client.
<LjL> jdong: besides, they're banned :)
<PriceChild> There is mibbit.com, java.freenode.net etc. etc.
<kumarphilly> yes I find it easier, BUT a lot of people are not irc friendly..... even me...
<kumarphilly> PriceChild, mibbit I love java.freenode BLAH!
<jdong> LjL: oh yeah, that's right. because you guys are meanies ;-)
<jdong> kumarphilly: when I was your age, we didn't have AJAX
<nalioth> kumarphilly: so create your own cgi:irc gateway and lock it down so it only joins #ubuntu 
<LjL> kumarphilly, what do you mean by "IRC friendly"? those web clients generally aren't any easier to use than the default ones that come with K/ubuntu
<jdong> kumarphilly: and we had to walk 15 miles uphill both ways to the nearest Kermit terminal!
<kumarphilly> how do you know how old I am
<nalioth> LjL: 'irc friendly' means that nobody has to use apt-get or synaptic (or pidgin)
<LjL> jdong, meanies we are? do you know what happened last time i let mibbit join? :)
<jdong> LjL: I'm guessing it was a good show?
<LjL> nalioth, but pidgin *is* an irc client, as much as you may hate the idea
<kumarphilly> nalioth, that is what I was thinking
<LjL> jdong: nothing spectacular
<kumarphilly> LjL, a crappy one...
<kumarphilly> ;-)
<kumarphilly> but some people prefer just going to a website instead of setting it up on pidgin.... 
<kumarphilly> actuly many people...
<kumarphilly> nalioth, would I still have an issue forwarding ya to a diff channel saying that you are using a proxy?
<nalioth> kumarphilly: not at first
<kumarphilly> nalioth, what are you answering=]]
<nalioth> kumarphilly: your question, of course
<kumarphilly> ah
<kumarphilly> but what do you mean not at first
<kumarphilly> in the begining I wiont have an issue with it forwarding but later on I will?
<Seveas> nalioth, embedding mibbit somewhere in ubuntu.com would be almost trivial
<Seveas> I just did so on ubuntu-nl.org/chat/
<nalioth> kumarphilly: the reason the gateways are forwarded is that they allow universal freenode access ( and trolls love the anonymity )
<kumarphilly> Seveas, trivial?
<Seveas> kumarphilly, mibbit's different, it sends your ip in the ident
<kumarphilly> nalioth, so how do I lock it....
<nalioth> kumarphilly: if you lock your cgi:irc to #ubuntu only, the trolls won't find it so appealing
<nalioth> kumarphilly: the documention is available 
 * nalioth has his gateways running fine, he's not gonna set up anyone elses
<kumarphilly> trolls?
<nalioth> kumarphilly: i suspect you need to to some research before getting into this
<kumarphilly> yep...
<kumarphilly> but is it possible with cgi:irc
<nalioth> if you don't know what a troll is, you have no business getting into this  :(
<kumarphilly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<kumarphilly> WIKI!
<kumarphilly> ok now that sentenc makes sense.....
<kumarphilly> so it wont be nice for those people who want to join other channels?
<LjL> kumarphilly, mibbit users will hopefully soon be able to join #ubuntu in any case
<kumarphilly> ah
<kumarphilly> how 
<kumarphilly> will it be locked.... or working with the admin...
<LjL> the latter
<kumarphilly> ah
<kumarphilly> axod nice guy
<kumarphilly> a bit slow though;-)
<nalioth> depends on your connection
<kumarphilly> im talking abt the person axod (admin)
<kumarphilly> he takes time to do stuff:-p
<LjL> stuff is sometimes not trivial
<kumarphilly> ah  oh well
<kumarphilly> I guess I should leave beofre I get kicked;-)
<kumarphilly> thanks
<ubotu> AHA called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nikrud> PriceChild when you have some time, could you give me a general pointer on how to deal with something like that when you all aren't around?
<nalioth> nikrud: if they are unidentified, set +Rr
<nikrud> nalioth ok. 
<LjL> nikrud, set +rR anyway, and if it still goes on, set +m (briefly)
<LjL> remember to remove +rR after not too long
<nikrud> ok, a few minutes in considered 'not too long' ?
<LjL> nikrud, it depends. join #ubuntu-unregged and see if drones are still joining there - see if they're being k-lined - etc
<nikrud> gack. Another channel. We need a remedial course in ops channel existence and usage ;)
<LjL> nikrud: the approach changes, but if you want a general algorithm: 1) set +rR 2) if it goes on, +m 3) when you're pretty sure none of them are still in #ubuntu, set -m and -R 4) when they aren't joining -unregged either anymore, or they've clearly all been k-lined, set -r
<nikrud> LjL excellent. I can examine that and get a grip on the logic. Thank you very much
 * jpatrick loves +R
<PriceChild> nikrud: what they said.
<nikrud> PriceChild good to have your confirmation, now I can believe them :)
<PriceChild> You have got to take a pinch of salt with whatever those 2 say.
<picard_pwns_kirk> hey guys
<picard_pwns_kirk> I'm here again
<Seveas> picard_pwns_kirk, why?
<picard_pwns_kirk> to request that MrUnagi be unbanned
<Seveas> picard_pwns_kirk, not going to happen
<picard_pwns_kirk> was his offense that severe?
<jpatrick> picard_pwns_kirk: we don't do requests either
<MrUnagi> thats the issue picard.......they wont address the initial issue they will only address the issue after the fact
<MrUnagi> wow that was alot of issues
<Seveas> picard_pwns_kirk, anything else?
<picard_pwns_kirk> no sir
<MrUnagi> yea so what exact date should i expect someone to actually review the facts in the possibility of lifting my ban
<Seveas> MrUnagi, I think '8 years' was the latest proposal, but I may have missed parts
<MrUnagi> oh ok so that was a serious thing
<MrUnagi> 8 year ban for informing ljl of being incorrect
<MrUnagi> is that basically the case?
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (Double)
<jussio1> Hrm, is it just me or is the !o4o factoid a bit screwed up?
<Seveas> it is
<Seveas> I'll trim it down a bit now the trolls are gone again
<jussio1> :)
<ompaul> o4o part 3 - the new version
<ompaul> $user please message the bot  /msg ubotu off-topic-talk  and find out why your conversation may be deemed offtopic for this channel thanks
<Seveas> neh
<Seveas> I trimmed it down already
<ompaul> $user please message the bot  /msg ubotu off-topic-talk  and find out why your conversation may be deemed offtopic for this channel thanks - you may be banned if you continue in your current direction
<ompaul> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> adding more limits is giving in 
<jussio1> at the risk of being pedantic, shouldnt the , between activities and suicide be replaced with an and?
<jussio1> and with that, im off to walk the muttley...
<ompaul> jussi01, no because it is not a combined activity it is either or
<jussio1> ompaul: its still the last one in the sentence...
<jussio1> and now im really gone. 
<LjL> ¡o4o =~ s/suicide/suicide and grammar/ :P
<Seveas> hah
<ompaul> LjL, not saying you are sharp but ..... 
<ompaul> sorry folks I need a rest 
 * Gary pets ompaul
<LjL> [21:54:27] <azginKiz> 250 Konture Caanmda Çýrýrl Çýppplak soynuyorummm ekleleee Beyenmessen Göndermeee kevser_uni23 @
<z3wb> hello
<z3wb> i seem to be banned from #ubuntu for reasons i do not know
<z3wb> could you please unban me?
<Seveas> LjL, ?
<LjL> grrr why does konversation lose all the aliases and stuff i create if i exit by closing session
<LjL> Seveas, check bt for zewb and variants of that nickname (such as the preceeding)
<Seveas> k
<LjL> elpargo in #ubuntu is getting on my nerves
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, unocrash said: !xfce is the same as !xubuntu
<PriceChild> tricksy moniker...
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-23
<Flannel> LjL: Want to remove ikanobori?  He's still logging -ot
<Flannel> Whether he's just walked away, or whatnot...
<LjL> Flannel: logging? publicly?
<Flannel> LjL: yep
<Flannel> http://ikanobori.jp/irclogs/freenode/ubuntu-offtopic/2009/03/23.txt
<LjL> Flannel: where?
<LjL> Flannel: has he been told to stop? i realized there was talk about logging, but i never realized he was doing public logging
<Flannel> I... believe so.  I wasn't around when the discussion happened.  Let me scroll back
<Flannel> LjL: He posted that link and thats what started the discussion
<Flannel> Yeah, I'd say he was more or less told to not do it.
<Flannel> Oh, there he is now
<LjL> i've invited him here
<Flannel> sounds good
<ikanobori> LjL: why?
<LjL> ikanobori: why are you still publicly logging #ubuntu-offtopic after it was clarified that's not supposed to happen?
<ikanobori> LjL: that actual link is not publicised anywhere except for the channel therefore it is only know to people who already have access to everything discussed in the channel
<Flannel> ikanobori: That's not really how it works.
<LjL> ikanobori, it's on a web site
<LjL> that's WAY public enough
<LjL> (besides, do you think Google has just had a lobotomy or anything?)
<ikanobori> robots.txt
<ikanobori> Anyway, if you want me to take it down, I'll take it down.
<LjL> yes, i think we want you to take it down
<ikanobori> Then that's done.
<LjL> ikanobori: thank you
<ikanobori> Then I'll part this channel again?
<LjL> ikanobori: if you have no questions on your mind for us, please do
<ikanobori> LjL: I could make up some vague question, but I won't ;)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops ikanobori Was logging #ubuntu-offtopic publicly after being informed that's not allowed - claims that's not happening anymore now
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> why do people quote a whole email and then just type 5 words?
<Flannel> Seeker`: Because they have bad etiquette
<Flannel> They apparently forget the "trim your quotes" part of sanity.
 * Flannel hides from elky
<Seeker`> heh
<LjL> i had given the wrong lists in the mail
<LjL> corrected them now
<elky> i'm at work, dopeys
<Seeker`> dopeys?
<LjL> dopey!
<LjL> and daviey
<Daviey> :(
<Flannel> rww: How can we help you today?
<rww> In case nobody's watching #ubuntu+1 right now, DaemonFC's in there doing his usual thing. Figured I should let y'all know in case you didn't already :)
<Flannel> rww: call o-p-s in there if it becomes an issue (I'm not in there, am not sure what his "usual" thing is), and am not sure if anyone is awake (but the trigger, if required, will wake the appropriate ones)
<rww> Flannel: he got banned from -ot yesterday for trolling. The problem is that he doesn't do anything specifically !ops-able, he's just generally annoying.
<rww> I'll just do my usual thing and /ignore him, but I figured that since he just got banned from -ot yesterday, someone in here might care about him repeating his performance elsewhere.
<LjL> rww: i really have to go to bed and cannot deal with this now
<LjL> rww: but, give him !ot, that works often enough
<LjL> rww: if he keeps on being offtopic after warning, that's ! ops-able
<rww> LjL: understood. Thanks
<LjL> although he's discussing stuff with a kernel dev, so, erm
<LjL> careful :)
<rww> yeah, i noticed that :)
<tritium> LjL: I'm back.  I see you took action.  Thanks.  Looks like it was a young kid living at the homeless shelter our LoCo has done some volunteer work.  I'll have a talk with the shelter administrators.
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<maco> 3 #archlinux guys just /join'd #ubuntu-women to make fun of women
<maco> they're acting like theyre trying to ask the channel out on a date
<maco> and making jokes about makeup
<maco> i told them to get out and they said went all "oh, no men allowed?"
<maco> elky?
<maco> somebody?
<Amaranth> I have no access, sorry
<maco> ok
<maco> figures, you join, they go silent
<maco> bruenig, sykopomp, and betarepeating are the ones
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> maco: Looks like all freenode staff have access in #ubuntu-women
<Amaranth> maco: Something to think about :)
<maco> i just went and asked in there
<maco> no response yet
<Amaranth> maco: I was thinking more along the lines of !staff
<maco> ok...
<maco> im afraid of them scampering off before the staff person shows up with no retribution :P
<maco> loss of element of surprise?
<maco> but i think Until_It_Sleeps may be freenode person...not sure how to find out
<maco> oh no wait, i see...cloaks tell it
<Amaranth> maco: Wouldn't help, the access list allows people with the freenode staff hostmask
<Amaranth> Not staff wearing a wikipedia cloak
<maco> it didnt say anything n #freenode when i called !staff in #u-w
<maco> is that normal?
<Amaranth> yes, that's meant to be used here
<Amaranth> so the staff who hang out in the channel can check on things
 * Amaranth hugs elky
<elky> i'm doing this from work, at a government client. i'm not feeling comfortable with it taking long
<elky> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<elky> -ChanServ- #ubuntu-women has the SECURE option enabled, and maco does not have appropriate access.
<elky> NOT HELPFUL!
<maco> heh
<elky> !staff ^^ what is that crap? it's obstructive
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> what?!
<elky> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> elky: Just kick them already, one of them is obviously trolling
<maco> Amaranth: elky's driving home right now, and im going to bed. keep an eye on them, please?
<Amaranth> <DigitalKiwi> what thing
<Amaranth> <sykopomp> the thing
<Amaranth> <sykopomp> in my pants?
<bazhang> they should be banned from ubuntu namespace for that. the #archlinux trolls have been a problem for a long long time.
<bazhang> sykopomp claims it was only bruenig and he came along for the ride
<bazhang> but judging from what you pasted he is trolling/stalking
<bazhang> could we also get a ban on groovyorange in -ot for long time ban evading?
<bazhang> http://ibot.rikers.org/%23brlcad/20081207.html.gz * [groovyOrange] (n=Username@217.8.236.161): Real name
<bazhang> just had a PM chat with sykopomp who claims he is entirely innocent, and that it is I who is wrong for asking him to leave
<bazhang> that I am being 'almost insulting and threatening' and he will save the logs
<bazhang> he refuses to part the channel however.
<bazhang> @bansearch daemon_
<ubottu> No matches found for daemon_!n=xavierg2@host-98-127-40-131.bln-mt.client.bresnan.net in any channel
<bazhang> @bansearch xavierg2003
<ubottu> No matches found for xavierg2003!n=xavierg2@host-98-127-40-131.bln-mt.client.bresnan.net in any channel
<bazhang> <bazhang> stop trolling this channel   <sykopomp> okay, I did a while ago.
<bazhang> <sykopomp> actually, i wasn't even trolling. Read the log, it was all bruenig, and I just pointed him out since I figured he'd come troll
<bazhang> loads of fun today  :/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, keisangi said: ubottu, you mean this is not the correct channel to speak of such things?
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (DaemonFC)
<jussi01> sigh...
<jussi01> I have to ask an embarrasingly simple question... <goes to google first>
<bazhang> * DaemonFC loves self-appointed pretend mods such as bazhang   :/
<bazhang> may be time to stick to #ubuntu alone
<elky> when and where was that?
<jussi01> elky: just now, +1
<jussi01> does anyone know where to find that firefox extension that gpg decrption in gmail?
<elky> jussi01, i'd imagine it's in the mozilla addons section
<ikonia> morning
<ikonia> bruenig has been causing more issues again I see
<elky> yeah. some of them are still haunting -women
<ikonia> any reason they have not been bounced ?
<elky> because between maco and jono, it was decided they were behaving enough to be given a chance
<ikonia> okey dokey
<elky> i was trying to get home, and i lost the can-i-have-my-car-back-now-please ticket while trying to deal with it
<elky> thankfully they let me out without a fine
<ikonia> oh dear
<ikonia> very lucky
<elky> (which would have been 'oh hai, pay again')
<ikonia> in the UK it's pay the maximum ammount if you lose your ticket
<elky> sykopomp is still in -women, dont know if the other two were
<elky> s/were/are/
<elky> well yes. that's logical. the fact that he saw me pay was the winning detail
<elky> ikonia, where else do the arch trolls hit?
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<ikonia> #ot
<ikonia> few
<elky> @bansearch gbeebo
<ubottu> No matches found for gbeebo!n=cbeebo@81-233-61-242-no71.tbcn.telia.com in any channel
<elky> um... what was he originally in as?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> not seen him before that I can think of
<elky> @bansearch nbeebo
<ubottu> No matches found for nbeebo!n=cbeebo@81-233-61-242-no71.tbcn.telia.com in any channel
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> BUGabundo, do you need help with something?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> thanks any way
<ikonia> nope - just testing you where still banned
<ikonia> as you've tried over the weekend
<ikonia> with another new ip address
<ikonia> his IP hasn't changed in weeks, he gets banned and all of a suddent he's getting a new IP every few minutes
<ikonia> </shock>
<Myrtti> WHAT has been going on at -women this weekend...
<Myrtti> wwweeeeeiiiird stuff
<elky> ikonia, who?
<Myrtti> bugabundo
 * gnomefreak not shocked since n-m is broken (the testing version in asac's PPA
<ikonia> elky: BUGabundo
<elky> ikonia, banned from where?
<gnomefreak> and hes testing it
<ikonia> +1
<ikonia> gnomefreak: then perhaps not carrying on with this behaviour and actually speaking to people would be better
<gnomefreak> ikonia: agreed, i didnt know about that
<ikonia> yeah - nice ident
<bazhang> trolls/stalker in -women sorted?
<elky> meanwhile, i still want a staff to tell me why i cant op people up in -women
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> can the ban on #ubuntu+1 be removed?
<BUGabundo> it has been more then the required 48h
<BUGabundo> thanks
<bazhang> BUGabundo, you'll need to talk to ikonia 
<ikonia> BUGabundo: hi
<BUGabundo> hi ikonia, how are you?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: can the ban on #ubuntu+1 be removed?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: fine, 
<BUGabundo> thank you
<ikonia> BUGabundo: whoaa, no "how are you" "fine" was my laggy response
<ikonia> BUGabundo: why did you join #ubuntu+1 over the weekend ?
<ikonia> (I sent you a memo about it also ) 
<BUGabundo> did I?
<ikonia> yes, 
<BUGabundo> I only got send here
<BUGabundo> when pidgin autologin
<BUGabundo> and then parted the channel
<ikonia> BUGabundo: no you didn't
<ikonia> you stayed in talking for over 3 hours as I recall
<Myrtti> how about you take the autojoin off?
<ikonia> (maybe a bit less as I don't have the logs to hand) 
<BUGabundo> once I got in with an unregiter ncik (bugabundo1) but part immediately
<ikonia> no 
<ikonia> you joined the same day you where banned and started talking
<ikonia> you stayed in the channel for a reasonable ammount of time talking
<ikonia> and I then sent you a memo about it with memoserve
<ikonia> which I know you read 
<BUGabundo> ikonia: I thought the ban had been removed.. (are we talking on friday, right?
<ikonia>  BUGabundo why did you think it had been removed
<ikonia> why did you change IP addresse almost straight after the ban
<BUGabundo> I got you memo telling me I change IPs, which I did not
<elky> ikonia, the 48 hours would recommence from that point then
<ikonia> BUGabundo: why would I remove it after I told you it is for the weekend
<ikonia> BUGabundo: you did change IP 
<ikonia> thats how you got passed the ban
<BUGabundo> it was a dyn ip, on the place I was connenting
<BUGabundo> I did not change the IP
<ikonia> ok "you're ip changed" 
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> out of my control then
<BUGabundo> I thought the ban was on NICK not IP
<ikonia> staying in the channel talking
<BUGabundo> plus that was on Friday
<ikonia> that was in your control
<ikonia> as was auto join
<ikonia> so what if that was on friday 
<BUGabundo> the ban over the weekend was obbeyed
<ikonia> no - you broke it on Friday 
<ikonia> and you knew you did 
<BUGabundo> again, I though it was removed.... (on Friday)
<BUGabundo> then I came here (#ops) on Saturday and we discussed this
<ikonia> why would I remove it after telling you - and you agreeing to stay out for the weekend
<elky> BUGabundo, a hint: lying makes things worse.
<BUGabundo> and we are having the same discussion all over again
<BUGabundo> ikonia: please do was you and other OPs see fit.
<ikonia> BUGabundo: did you agree to stay out of #ubuntu+1 until the end of the weekend ?
<BUGabundo> I obbeyed the weekend rule
<elky> another hint, for free: treating us like we're stupid and naive will also make things worse.
<BUGabundo> and now I'm going to get work done
<BUGabundo> thank you for the time
<ikonia> BUGabundo: this attitude isn't helping
<BUGabundo> ikonia: its no attitude
<ikonia> BUGabundo: come back when you're willing to talk frankly
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to be helpful
<BUGabundo> you seem to be trying to builing me...
<BUGabundo> I'm steping back, that's just it
<ikonia> BUGabundo: did you agree to stay out of #ubuntu+1 until the end of the weekend yes/no ?
<BUGabundo> don't want a fight with any one
<BUGabundo> Yes
<ikonia> BUGabundo: so why did you join on friday and stay in talking for hours ?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: I answered that before.
<ikonia> BUGabundo: I missed it
<BUGabundo> and again, when I was redirected to thischannel on Saturday
<ikonia> or missunderstood
<ikonia> BUGabundo: I re-directed you due to you ban dodging
<BUGabundo> I got clear instructions
<ikonia> you got clear instructions to stay out of the channel 
<BUGabundo> and obbeyed them, didn't I ?
<ikonia> yet you joined
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you joined on friday hours after the ban was set
<ikonia> and you stayed in that channel for hours
<BUGabundo> again.... though the ban was removed
<BUGabundo> never thought it was IP related
<ikonia> you AGREED - forget the ban to stay out
<ikonia> yet you didn't
<BUGabundo> I agreed on Saturday
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you agreed on Friday 
<BUGabundo> on Friday it was just imposed
<ikonia> when I banned you
<BUGabundo> will please some other OP mediate this discussion. thanks
<ikonia> no - you agreed to stay out on Friday 
<ikonia> no problem
<elky> BUGabundo, you breached the ban. that is a Freenode policy breach. I could choose to pass this on to them, or you could take the punishment respectfully for that single channel.
 * Myrtti can't understand how difficult it is to take a channel off the autojoin in pidgin
<BUGabundo> elky I did! I stayed out the all weekend as requested by another OP in this channel on Saturday morning
<ikonia> they requested you stay out because you where banned and ban dodging
<elky> BUGabundo, what time UTC did you last leave the #ubuntu+1 channel?
<BUGabundo> I don't know what ban dodging is, not did I tried that
<BUGabundo> elky some thing along Friday night
<elky> BUGabundo, ban dodging is resetting your router for a new ip address, then rejoining channels which have banned your old one.
<BUGabundo> not sure the hour
<elky> ikonia, when in UTC did he last leave the channel, since i'm not getting an honest answer from him
<BUGabundo> elky as explained before, that was out of my control
<elky> ikonia, he states friday now, but just before said saturday, so i cannot trust his words
<ikonia> staying in a channel for hours is not ou of your control
<BUGabundo> elky I can post my logs... not knowing the hour, is not an disonest anwser
<ikonia> setting auto join is not out of control
<elky> BUGabundo, i'm not one of the people that think irc bans reset routers within 10 minutes.
<elky> ikonia, can i have a UTC timestamp of the last time he departed +1?
<ikonia> you're iP address had not changed in over a week when I looked yet it changed straight after the ban was set
<BUGabundo> elky I already explaing I though the ban was on Nick... not IP
<ikonia> elky: I'll grab the logs from the website as I had to bounce my box at the weekend
<elky> ikonia, thanks
<BUGabundo> ikonia: I connected to the internet from more then 4 places over the weekend
<BUGabundo> over several networks
<ikonia> BUGabundo: so ?
<BUGabundo> the IP would obviouslly change
 * BUGabundo checks local logs times
<elky> oh, so the story changes now? how ever so convenient that is.
 * Myrtti considers whistling a timeout
<BUGabundo> last line of log:
<BUGabundo>  (01:31:27 AM) mjc1 [n=mjc@c-66-176-165-198.hsd1.fl.comcast.net] entered the room.
<elky> that lacks alot of context. i do not know what timezone that log is in, nor the date it occurred on
<BUGabundo> then on Saturday morning was redirected here
<BUGabundo>  (11:01:21 AM) bazhang: BUGabundo, how may we help you
<BUGabundo> GMT
<BUGabundo> Mon Mar 23 10:04:17 WET 2009
<BUGabundo> current time on my system
<BUGabundo> Mon Mar 23 10:04:32 UTC 2009
<BUGabundo> same as UTC
<ikonia> elky: 23:59
<ikonia> thats the last entry on the day of the ban
<ikonia> just checking the next day
<ikonia> 01:17 on Satuday morning GMT
<ikonia> was when BUGabundo left
<BUGabundo> ikonia: according to my logs, it was a bit after that
<BUGabundo> 1:31
<ikonia> ok - 
<BUGabundo> but ok
<ikonia> so there we go about 8 hours then
<elky> ikonia, now, we calculate how many hours ago that was.
<ikonia> I'm not doing more maths
<BUGabundo> brb. ping me when something new comes out of this.
<BUGabundo> thanks
<ikonia> BUGabundo: lets summarises then
<ikonia> BUGabundo: the ban won't be lifted at this time if you could stay out for a another few days and come back to discuss it then that would be most appreciated
<BUGabundo> how long is "few days"?
<BUGabundo> I already stayed the requested weekend
<ikonia> a few days is a few days - come back in 2
<BUGabundo> there is no guarantee that after said few days
<ikonia> we'll chat about it then 
<ikonia> there is no guarantee correct
<BUGabundo> we won't have this discussion again
<ikonia> ok
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> see you in 48 hours
<ikonia> ok
<BUGabundo> thank you all for your time
 * BUGabundo sets autologin for +1 OFF
<BUGabundo> done
<ikonia> there is a part fault on my part on that that I did an IP ban rather than host, but as his host normally doesn't change and his nick sometimes does, it seemed the right thing
<elky> there is no fault on your behalf. he knows full well what he did
<elky> when he failed to convince us that his host didn't change, he then decided to lie about swapping computers around in an attempt to make it seem innocent.
<gnomefreak> he changes back and forth between PCs due to testing network-manager he is always talking about it in #ubuntu-mozillateam since asac is the maintainer(no im not making excusses for him, i agree with the ban for most part) he uses asac's PPA for n-m and right at this time the rc build is borked(that much i do know becuase there are 4 people testing it and all have smae problem with wifi and general connects
<gnomefreak> damn too long
<ikonia> gnomefreak: what do you suggest ?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: his IP has never changed in over a week of this testing
<ikonia> (I checked the log after the ban)
<ikonia> then it changes straight after the ban
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I'm %100 open to suggestions
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i didnt think about that, since i didnt see most of what he has done, either im not here or i too caught up in SM and sunbird bugs
<ikonia> gnomefreak: what he does is minor, it's not a big deal, thats the real problem, its the fact that when he gets busted it turns into a pain and argues it pedantically
<gnomefreak> right now asac and him are talking about the way the words come out
<ikonia> he knows english well enough to make childish arguments
<ikonia> "you said keep out for the weekend, I didn't come in on the weekend, just Friday"
<ikonia> thats the problem, he constantly takes the argumentative standpoint
 * gnomefreak doesnt care if he is in +1 since i deal with him in #ubuntu-mozillateam, however on his behalf he does help alot in there
<ikonia> on pathetic arguments
<ikonia> I don't doubt his contributions, that's why it's frustrating
<ikonia> but thats also his argument
<ikonia> "I help so you can't ban me"
<ikonia> "do you know how much I do" etc etc
<ikonia> his contibutions are solid, no debate 
<Myrtti> ehhehhehhehe
<gnomefreak> give me a sec i want to see where the topic has gone to
<Myrtti> I find the combination of his being vocal ubuntu evangelist and his attitude destructive more than anything
<Myrtti> s/$/else/
<Myrtti> if he would have been my first contact to Ubuntu... *hrrhrhrhrhrhhrhr*
<ikonia> gnomefreak: FYI: - I'm happy to remove the ban, I just want him to be straight 
<gnomefreak> asac > BUGabundo: one rule: before hitting enter: think again
<gnomefreak> we were talking about it but he left keyboard maybe disconnected i didnt see the part after bye
<ikonia> and he lies
<ikonia> thats frustrating also
<ikonia> instead of just being up front
<ikonia> he posted a link (again he's been asked to stop advertising his groups"
<gnomefreak> give him 24 hours longer, if he does join +1 keep an eye out for the above behavour if its good lift ban?
<ikonia> it said something like "our group http://blah.com is doing some testing"
<ikonia> he wont join +1 now it's a nick ban
<bazhang> I'll repeat , as my questions seem to have been overlooked or missed:
<bazhang> is the stalking situation in -women sorted yet?
<bazhang> also, is ban evasion now okay?
 * gnomefreak rethinks. for the most part outside of devel-discuss list adn #ubuntu-mozillateam other than that i look at +1 when i see him talk. so im not able to give suggestions
<gnomefreak> bazhang: no
<Myrtti> bazhang: it's still pending...
<Myrtti> don't know what to think about the current situation
<ikonia> gnomefreak: evern after being told to stop trying to join and come back on Monday he tried to join +1 two more times and got forrwarded to -ops
<ikonia> gnomefreak: there is no argument for that - bazhang told him on Saturday to stop trying to join, and he tried two more times throughout the day 
<bazhang> http://ibot.rikers.org/%23brlcad/20081207.html.gz  [groovyOrange] (n=Username@217.8.236.161): Real name
<Myrtti> apparently some google search results return Ubuntu women as the first result to http://www.google.com/search?q=how%20to%20successfully%20troll%20a%20channel%20on%20irc&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<gnomefreak> when he comes back i would like to discuss this further with him on his attitude as well as the ban, (why and what can be done on his behalf
<ikonia> gnomefreak: sure
<ikonia> bazhang: what channel is that in ?
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: women are more important than guys :)
<bazhang> as the above shows, groovyorange is clearly sport1, sp0rtily, etc
<ikonia> can we remove grooveyorange - it's just one thing after another thing
<bazhang> ikonia, groovyorange is in -ot, long time ban evader/stalker
<ikonia> yes, so he needs removing
<ikonia> or reporting to freenode for persistant ben evasion
<ikonia> what ever
<bazhang> it has been posted here and @mark'd; whatever you (with access) choose to do 
<bazhang> it seems that ban evasion is always wrong, especially when combined with the horrible stalking he has done.
<Myrtti> happiness is warm fuzzy slippers in the morning
<elky> what happened to being able to vote down google results, too?
<elky> ah, i'm not signed in, that's why
<elky> bazhang, grossgrape is in -ot. is this a known bug?
<bazhang> elky, he is a ban evader, as mc44 was able to uncover, same guy who drove Lynoure out of the channel and a really creepy character.
<elky> bazhang, grossgrape is not hynix
<elky> hynix is who drove lynoure away iirc
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> sportily is
<gnomefreak> ikonia: how about make ban for 24 hours and unban him as a trial run?
<elky> bazhang, i actually cannot find grossgrape's ban in -ot
<bazhang> elky, in the btracker under sp0rtily
<elky> eternaljoy is actually banned still
<elky> bazhang, i am looking at the Actual Ban List
<elky> bazhang, what host/ip am i looking for?
<Myrtti> netsplits...
<bazhang> elky, there are three I can see: 217.118.79.35 , 217.8.236.165
<bazhang> and asus@217.* (not to be confused with asustek)
<elky> there's also a 217.8.236.210
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> I was looking at btracker for most of the time.
<elky> i think it's time to re-ban and clear out those ones
<elky> which we cant do until he shows up next time
<elky> since he'll have a different IP then
<bazhang> is maco joining here since the situation in -women is still unresolved?
<bazhang> sykopomp admitted to trolling, then immediately backtracked on it, blaming all on one individual (bruenig)
<elky> it's not going to be resolved whilever we dont actually have a reason to boot the twit
<bazhang> :/
<elky> i did not see that. i got told to leave him.
<elky> it's now too late to backflip
<bazhang> so he is basically holding that channel hostage
<elky> bazhang, welcome to what it's like to be a woman in these places. i'm currently out of favour with people in my lug because a 15yrold kid objected to explicit /me's, the president supported the objection, and after they were both growled at, i responded in detailed support of their objections. of course, *I* am the evil one there.
<elky> i'm the one who gets 'oh, look, it's the self-appointed irc police' ragequits because of it.
<bazhang> the victimizer becomes the victim. wth.
<elky> yep
<elky> oh, and get this, apparantly saying 'good girl' is more offensive than the precursory /action of patting a female chatter's 'fanny' (remembering that it means front *or* back depending on where you are)
<bazhang> ugh
<elky> yeah. this is an org i'm volunteering to be secretary of
<bazhang> that is insane
<elky> yeah. i mean.. how dare i
<pleia2> elky: fwiw, I added maco to the ops list in -women, but she keeps dropping off so I'm not sure she got my /msg telling her (and I'm still travelling so I'm not going to be around much)
<elky> pleia2, there's a few others that might be worth it too
<pleia2> added hypa7ia the other day
<elky> good, that's who i was thinking
<elky> nightrose too maybe? even gareth? see if they want
<pleia2> nightrose is on it
<elky> pleia2, jono too if he wants
<elky> pleia2, she just sits and flails then, heh
<pleia2> heh
<elky> might be worth a reminder email of who the ops are, and what to do if poo hits the fan
<pleia2> added gareth and nikkiana
<pleia2> yeah
<bazhang> that channel is loaded for bear
 * pleia2 gets dragged back to working
<jussi01> how the heck do I decrypt a .pgp file? </grumble>
 * Myrtti grumbles as well
<elky> Myrtti, check my twitter/jaiku/identica/facebook update
<ubottu> WatchBot called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist is filling up in #ubuntu: 502)
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/135979/
<elky> so we know who to blame?
<ikonia> you
<ikonia> obviously
<Myrtti> yeah, floodbots
<ikonia> Myrtti: did you enjoy the UK ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: I am enjoying it very much
<ikonia> you're still here ?
<Myrtti> though we're planning a trip to Dublin for the weekend
<Myrtti> yup
<ikonia> ooh nice
<Myrtti> still haven't bought a ticket back
<ikonia> thought you where back this week
 * ikonia calls imigration
<ikonia> elky: +o -ot
<Myrtti> ikonia: I'll prolly fly back in May, taking D with me
<ikonia> wow, are you really staying that long ?
<Myrtti> probably, not sure though
<Myrtti> I unpacked my bags yesterday :-)
<Myrtti> "yay, you're not a guest anymore"
<ikonia> I think I've cracked bullgard4's disguise in +1 bullgard5
<ikonia> Myrtti: wow
<ikonia> Myrtti: so you're here for a while, very nice
<bazhang> loveisall (n=app1e@loft1436.serverloft.com  new iteration of grow-as-nutcase
<bazhang> left a foul message and quit
<ikonia> can we ban serverloft.com ?
<ikonia> the only people I've seen on it are trolls
<ikonia> and there are bans on other known shell hosts in BT 
<Myrtti> some of us have banned whole hosts before
<ikonia> exactly
<Myrtti> like netcollect.org etc
<bazhang> I banned most of canada once
<Myrtti> /mode +b *.pl
<ikonia> there is only one other guy on the whole of freenode using serverloft
<bazhang> was a mistake though
<ikonia> due to groovy-$fruit and a few others I'd suggest banning it
<jussi01> I dont see why not, we have silenceisdefeat banned...(or whatever it is, cant remember)
<ikonia> jussi01: as this guy is a constant pain and as no others seem to juse it it seems sensible
<bazhang> they join in -ot still
<Myrtti> jussi01: silenceisdefeat provides free shell accounts, so it's practically an open proxy
 * jussi01 is too tired/stressed to actually think properly about it now
<ikonia> jussi01: have a beer, feet up and enjoy your good win 
<ikonia> jussi01: whill it out
<ikonia> chill
<jussi01> ikonia: no no no... too much work to do for launch next week
<jussi01> and will someone please tell me how to get more fonts! *grumble*
<jussi01> ive got msttcorefonts
<ikonia> put them in the font dir - fc-cache 
<ikonia> that simple
<bazhang> http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/465-free-fonts-for-ubuntu/
<Myrtti> jussi01: apt-cache search ttf|grep ^ttf
<Myrtti> hth, hand
<jussi01> hrm... I wonder why we dont have a nice meta package for fonts :/
<maco> ikonia, elky: about #u-w, when i came in here, they were being obnoxious. after amaranth joined and jono, and i wast alone trying to defend the channel, they quieted down. i still disagree with jono's idea that #u-w is over-sensitive if we find being arses a reason to kick someone out
<ikonia> maco: I've no idea what happened, I wasn't there, but I'm aware that one of the people is a serial issue in multiple #ubuntu channels
<jussi01> bazhang: that doesnt apply for intrepid :/
<elky> maco, i dont think he realises that it's not being over-sensitive, it's about preserving the safeness of the channel
<Myrtti> I wish there was atleast one channel where I could be safe from idiots
<bazhang> jussi01, the ppa? as the link says you can browse the site and install the ones you want, there are links on the ubuntu wiki for fonts as well
<maco> ;)
<Myrtti> I seem to be the idiot stalker magnet
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<maco> jussi01: i can think of 3 packages that collectively get you > 300 fonts
<jussi01> maco: names please?
<maco> and of course i dont have them installed right now...
<Myrtti> ttf-larabie ?
<maco> ttf-larabie-deco ttf-larabie-straight ttf-larabie-uncommon
<maco> yeah those
<jussi01> thanks!
<bazhang> wth
<bazhang> just banned cristi_ yesterday
<bazhang> she is back to spamming again
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (justinnfx)
<maco> ew...im gonna part now so my morbid curiosity doesnt send me to see why the bot's calling y'all now
<jussi01> mrgh
<jussi01> I need the "minion pro" font. anyone know how to get it? 
 * jussi01 is having a frustrating day
 * Myrtti has to file three weeks worth of hours, makes a silent suicide over the intranet
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ikanobori)
<jussi01> right
<jussi01> who did that. 
<jussi01> ?
<jussi01> !-amaranth
<ubottu> amaranth is <alias> ops - added by Amaranth on 2008-01-16 10:34:19 - last edited by LjL on 2009-03-19 02:50:01
<jussi01> !no, amaranth is <reply> stabitty-stab
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Amaranth> !forget amaranth
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Amaranth
 * Amaranth stabs jussi01
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 hugs Amaranth
<bazhang> :/
<jussi01> LjL: that wasnt real funny IMHO. please dont do it again. 
<jussi01> !-ops-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !lie is <reply> We draw the line at lying. We're happy to accomodate most confessions, but outright lying to us is Doing It Wrong.
<mneptok> sometimes i miss -offtopic.
<mneptok> then the drugs start working.
<elky> mneptok, you might get amusement from my latest blog post.
 * elky goes to bed
<mneptok> elky: please queue for the breathalyzer before using the toilet.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ikanobori said: !ikanobori is <reply> Caramell Dansen! see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_DV9b0x7v4 for further win.
<ikonia> !ikanobori is <reply> you should get a more unique nick 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !ikanobori is <reply> you should get a more unique nick
<ikonia> ;)
<Myrtti> ARGH
<Myrtti> /o\
 * Myrtti just sent a patch for the "source" Perl code to the customer when she was asked to send the patched "binary"
<Myrtti> le sigh
<Tm_T> hehe
<Myrtti> I iz not happee
<Tm_T> just got Ronja sleeping <3
<Tm_T> now I need to find a way to sync with Exchange server properly...
<LjL> ikonia: eh, it's unique enough, it's just that we're all used to typing "iko"... :)
<Tm_T> LjL: you mean "ik" ?
<LjL> Tm_T: no i think i actually type "iko"TAB (although as it's the case with this things, if i concentrate on it i cannot quite be sure i'm doing it as i usually would)
<LjL> Tm_T: it's like when i try to type "numero" (number) in italian - i often end up typing "numbero"
<Tm_T> aye
<LjL> ah so it wasn't just me getting the impression that cristi_'s been trolling in the past couple of days
<Seeker`> what is the syntax for a channel specific factoid?
<Pricey> .!factoid-
<Pricey> #channel
<Pricey> bah
<Pricey> You get what I mean.
<Seeker`> .!factoid-#ubuntu-cym for example?
<Pricey> yep, without the . of course
<Seeker`> !test-#ubuntu-cym is test
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> ubottu: forget !test-#ubuntu-cym
<ubottu> I know nothing about !test-#ubuntu-cym yet, Seeker`
<Seeker`> how do you make it forget channel specific factoids
<Seeker`> ubottu: forget test-#ubuntu-cym
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-24
<LjL> status
<Myrtti> WTF
<Myrtti> Fujisan at -women
<jussi01> oh he really is taking the piss... no?
<elky> wtf?
 * jussi01 wonders if its even acceptable for him to join -women
<elky> oh goodie, i'm still opped
<Myrtti> WTF?!
<elky> yeah
<elky> i was trying to find th words
<Myrtti> *I* know what he's doing there?
<Myrtti> and tonight, on Radio One, top 10 of years gone past
<Myrtti> "I don't troll anymore"
<Myrtti> "it wasn't me, it was my brutha"
<Myrtti> order now, and you'll receive also this top 10 hit record with hits of this year:
<Myrtti> "I was a bit drunk, ya know"
<elky> are you talking to nightrose?
<jussi01> me?
<Myrtti> who?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ooh, a new one
<jussi01> thankfully he left of his own accord. 
<jussi01> However, I thought he was klined?
<elky> he does. he'll now try disguise himself
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu sebsebseb making nonsense statments to users
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> oh wow, my screencleaner pig works
<elky> jussi01, klines are very very rarely permanant
<jussi01> elky: yeah, but it wasnt that long ago...
<elky> jussi01, most klines are only a few days
<jussi01> ahh
<alteregoa> i want ext4 in the kernel now
<Myrtti> a-ha
<bazhang> alteregoa, this is not a support channel you realize
<alteregoa> take on me
<alteregoa> hmm strange, it redirectsme to ops lol
<alteregoa> haha
<alteregoa> bye
 * Myrtti raises the alert level to yellow
<ikonia> how delightful
<ikonia> morning 
<Pici> I suppose
<ikonia> not delightful ?
<Pici> Days have felt very long lately..
<ikonia> I hear/feel that too
<bazhang> cristi still trolling? 
<bazhang> cristi_!n=cristi@host-static-92-115-23-101.moldtelecom.md cristi!n=cristi@host-static-92-115-23-16.moldtelecom.md she looks to be ban evading as well
<mneptok> hrm. Moldovan.
<bazhang> hah thought that was maryland
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> nu.
<bazhang> she was repeating 'how can I ruin my system' about 50 times the other day
<ikonia> @bansearch cristi
<ubottu> No matches found for cristi!n=cristi@host-static-92-115-23-16.moldtelecom.md in any channel
<mneptok> bahahahahahahha!
<ikonia> it's in BT - active ban, she's gone
<ikonia> that simple
<mneptok> Mold Telecom. Because we're too busy to clean.
<ikonia> ha
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> bazhang: what was daemonXP's orginal nick - the one he's ban doding on ?
<ikonia> bazhang: you seemed quite up on the whole story 
<bazhang> ikonia, daemonfc? the one in +1 now?
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> hang on a second
<ikonia> AlmightyCthulu 
<ikonia> nothing in +1 so he's fine there
<bazhang> ikonia, he is not banned in +1 as far as I can see; just -ot (the btracker has all the info: daemondeb, almightycthulhu, and several others)
<ikonia> yup, just found it
<bazhang> k
<ikonia> thanks
<LjL> oh you managed to ban cristi. good
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> ban dodging 
<ikonia> so she went
<LjL> ikonia: ban dodging? who was she?
<bazhang> saw her quit and leave #kubuntu a bit ago
<ikonia> LjL: same person
<bazhang> err join and
<ikonia> LjL: there was a ban on *!*@host-static-92-115-23-101.moldtelecom.md  and cristi_!n=cristi@host-static-92-115-23-101.moldtelecom.md 
<ikonia> LjL: it was here again 
<ikonia> her
<LjL> ah yes i see now
<ikonia> her
<ikonia> ughh
<Myrtti> ubot3: info pastebinit
<ubot3> Package pastebinit does not exist in intrepid
<gnomefreak> yes it does or was that just from PPA
<gnomefreak> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: the bot is broken
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: there you go :)
<gnomefreak> i see that
<Myrtti> ubot3: info apt-get
<ubot3> Package apt-get does not exist in intrepid
 * Myrtti wipes popeys screen clean with the screen wipe pig
<popey> \o/ bacon
<Myrtti> http://www.aromahome.com/gb/product_enlarged.asp?ProdID=23854
<Myrtti> *SQUEAAK* *SQUEAAK* squeaky clean screens
<ikonia> popey: out of interest how did you get on with that web radio guy the other day ?
<popey> cant remember actually
<ikonia> no biggy, just curious
<popey> memoryfail
<ikonia> left after he started speaking other languages, so was curious to if he came back around
<ikonia> I think that may have been my fault, I had to resetart the machine one of the floodbots runs on 
<ikonia> restart even
<ikonia> sorry meant to say that in -irc my client borked again
<ikonia> the screen didn't change from #ubuntu-irc so I thought I was still there
<ikonia> LjL: +o #ubuntu
<Myrtti> nalioth
<Myrtti> ubot3: info aptitude
<ubot3> Package aptitude does not exist in intrepid
<nalioth> Myrtti: how about a PM?  i am answering in two channels :p
<Myrtti> a) ubot3 is not at #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> b) I don't know how to make it pipe that into pm
<nalioth> well, ljl 'splained it pretty well
<nalioth> give me a second to look into the guts
 * Myrtti grunts and sods off back to work
<Pici> Myrtti: info will not be piped or redirected, not even ubottu supports that.
<LjL> ubotu did, though
<LjL> !info kde > ljl
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Myrtti> Pici: which is why I didn't even try
<LjL> none of the current ones do
<LjL> ubotwo might, but then ubotwo doesn't have !info at all
<Pici> Well.. it doesn't now, nor has it for a while. I'm not sure when or why or how it changed.
<Myrtti> I'm clearly not compatible with IRC today
<Myrtti> I'm just getting bad tempered and grouchy
<nalioth> ubot3: info aptitude
<ubot3> aptitude: terminal-based package manager. In component main, is standard. Version 0.4.11.3-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1460 kB, installed size 8772 kB
<nalioth> Myrtti: the li'l varmint was playing hooky
<ikonia> bruenig in #ubuntu now
<Pici> Yes. hes not banned.
<LjL> he's always in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici: nope - didn't say he was, but he's been acting like a jerk in other ubuntu channel latley 
<Pici> ikonia: Which one?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-woment 
<LjL> that's because he is a jerk
<ikonia> and he was in #archlinux-offtopic with his buddies telling them to troll #ubuntu 
<LjL> however, he's usually careful not to say bannable stuff in #ubuntu
<Pici> ikonia: He always does that
<ikonia> yes, concur 
<ikonia> I guess the obvious question is why is someone who instigates trouble for the #ubuntu channel allowed to lurk 
<LjL> ikonia: what exactly do we have as proof that he instigates trouble?
<ikonia> sitting in #archlinux-offtopic telling people to go and troll ?
<ikonia> logs from #ubuntu-women making sexual references 
<LjL> ikonia: i meant as in logs
<ikonia> ooh right
<LjL> logs from #ubuntu-women aren't applicable to #ubuntu
<ikonia> I did have logs until I had to bounce my server the other day 
<LjL> ikonia: also, ask yourself - will banning him stop him from *instigating* other people?
<ikonia> jrib is in there 
<LjL> or will he do it more?
<ikonia> LjL: probably not
<LjL> ikonia: jrib's not the only one in there, for that matter
<ikonia> LjL: I understand what you're saying
<ikonia> LjL: no, I just saw jrib
<LjL> !no list is <reply> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> LjL: Are you sure you don't want to have it reply in Italian?
 * Myrtti slaps Pici 
<LjL> Pici: no i'm not, but i think that would be a racist thing to do.
<Myrtti> naughty
<nalioth> Myrtti: the ubot3 is back on track
<Myrtti> nalioth: noted
<ikonia> . !lista is  "theese is nota wareza channel."
<Pici> LjL: Er. I didn't mean it to be.... 
<ikonia> </jokes>
<Myrtti> CIAO A TUTTI!
<ikonia> bella bella 
<Myrtti> ooh, colours!
<LjL> Pici: it's ok, it's just a fact that 95% of those calls are from italians.
<Myrtti>  helloooooo
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<LjL> Pici: but some problems you can't really work around like this anyway
<LjL> you have to go to the root
<LjL> ask yourself some questions
<LjL> like, "why hasn't an H-bomb been dropped on italy yet?"
<Myrtti> LjL: cut the italian backbone to the Interhwebs?
<LjL> Myrtti: that might work, but then they might use phone modems to dial up abroad
 * Myrtti huggles LjL
<Myrtti> LjL: I lieks u
<LjL> Myrtti: then i must be a weird exception, like afterdeath
<LjL> (whois afterdeath)
<Myrtti> *snork*
<Pici> assert(Myrtti)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !snuxoll =~ s/^/<reply> /
<Myrtti> !snuxoll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snuxoll
<Myrtti> !snuxoll-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> snuxoll is will slay you!  http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9678/snuxolldragonslayer.png
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !snuxoll is <reply> snuxoll shall slay you! http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9678/snuxolldragonslayer.png
<Myrtti> ^_____^
<LjL> !no snuxoll-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> snuxoll will slay you using seveas!   http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9678/snuxolldragonslayer.png
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Myrtti> "using Seveas, the unholy sword of +5/-1"
<LjL> i was thinking the dragon
<Myrtti> ohmgh can't stop giggling
<Pici> I thought he was the mushroom butterfly face
<LjL> Myrtti: try slapping your face, if that doesn't work, a hammer
<Pici> Slapping a hammer?
<LjL> Pici: well, no. not what i meant.
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<sebsebseb> hummmm  thought I might end up in here.  well not my fault that ikonia wanted an argument this morning, about me saying that the version of Firefox in Ubuntu  is not offical,  because it's not the Linux version that is directly from Mozilla.  maybe it is offical, but it's still not the version directly from Mozilla.  maybe that's what I should say instead of saying that it's unofficial
<ikonia> sebsebseb: thats not why you where banned
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you where on thin ice, you have been on thin ice then you started calling people morons and ranting
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yeah I reolize it's since  I called people morons that I got kicked,  sorry about that, but people get angry.
<ikonia> no - you get angry 
<ikonia> and you miss-informed people
<ikonia> no-one was at fault other than yourself
<ikonia> and this is not the first time you've done it - as I said you where skating on thin ince
<ikonia> the fact that you've come in here with a smart mouth attitude saying people wanted arguments futher backs this up
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'd suggest if you want to rejoin the ubuntu channel you have a read through the code of conduct and the guidelines for how to behave in ubuntu and think more about what you say 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok well that's not really true, but you did want to  point it out that  it's  offical?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: because it is
<ikonia> sebsebseb: telling people ubuntus firefox build is not official is miss-leading
<sebsebseb> indeed
<ikonia> sebsebseb: telling them the official version is on mozilla.com guides them to download something they don't need
<sebsebseb> true
<ikonia> thats why I tried to find out what you meant by different - then made it clear it was "official"
<ikonia> nothing to do with wanting an agrument - more to do with you talking nonsense and guiding users to potentially problematic solutions
<sebsebseb> well  not really to do with it, but I get problems with the Ubuntu version, so I wonder if the version from Mozilla itself would work better
<Pici> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ikonia> sebsebseb: ok - so you wondering if the mozilla build is better is different than telling people "the ubuntu release is not official, the official release is on mozllia.org"
<ikonia> sebsebseb: and when someone queries you about it - saying "it's different" as though it's fact is not the same as "I don't know, I just wonder"
<LjL> sebsebseb, you may want to rethink your general attitude about #ubuntu anyway. i've observed several instances of at least dubious behavior from your part
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm sorry to be as direct with you as I am being, but I'm trying to make it crystal clear to you what the problem is, as you don't seem to be able to respond with out a weak argument for why you're right or think you're right
<sebsebseb> ikonia: actsualley  I can see from the chat log what happended, and why I got kicked,  and defintly after I got angry and called people morons,  well if I was the op I would have kicked me as well
<ikonia> sebsebseb: the reason you got angry though was because people where confused/questioning what you where saying
<ikonia> they where confused / questioning it because you where making it up
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yep and coudn't really back it up with proper facts hummmmm
<ikonia> you backed it up with no facts
<ikonia> as you've just said in here "you wondered"
<sebsebseb> I think should have been more clear.  it may be "offical", but it's not the actsaul Linux version from Mozilla
<ikonia> yes it is
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you're still not listening
<ikonia> it's the same source as mozilla's
<ikonia> it's just packaged by the distribution
<ikonia> mozilla.org's is just packaged in a binary format
<sebsebseb> with some very minor changes in that case.  for example  the user agent string mentions the Ubuntu version it runs on.
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you're still going on 
<ikonia> the user agent is not a change 
<Pici> Does it matter? 
<LjL> it would be according to mozilla.org
<sebsebseb> Pici: no
<ikonia> Pici: no it doesn't
<LjL> anyway, #ubuntu is #ubuntu, and something is official in #ubuntu if it's official in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> LjL: yeah that makes sense
<ikonia> sebsebseb: did it not occur to you to clarify when 3 - 4 people where saying "it's the same product" ?
<sebsebseb> ,but indeed saying what I was saying, is confussing to  users
<sebsebseb> and  I woudn't normalley recommend people to get the Linux version directly from Mozilla, because Ubuntu's version tends to work.
<ikonia> then why do it ?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I've got to go now, I'll remove the ban for you from ubuntu - but please think about what you say to people and how you respond to people when they question a comment - especially if you don't really know if you're comment is true or false
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok thank you
<ikonia> sebsebseb: the bans removed, but as I and the others have said - this is not the first time, and you've not heeded the warnings before, I'd request and advise you to take this as a serious warning 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: warnings hummmmm
<ikonia> sebsebseb: yes, warnings, what part is not clear ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I think maybe I   miss certain warnings or something
<ikonia> sebsebseb: people have spoke to you - myself included
<ikonia> sebsebseb: and you've been removed from the channel before - I'd take that as a warning
<sebsebseb> ikonia: once or twice  some time last year yeah
<ikonia> a few times in the past month
<sebsebseb> oh
<ikonia> yes 
<sebsebseb> actasully yeah now I remember at least once.  and I came back, and said did I get kicked
<sebsebseb> pretty sure only once from the channel.  so either someone is faking my name.   or  well  I could get this name identifyed again, but people can still use it if they really want to hummmmm
<ikonia> I'd request and strongly suggest you take on board the advice given to you today 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no-one is faking it 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I have spoken to you before
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> in case you haven't reviewed all these before
<sebsebseb> ,but the host names will  show  to the ops and everyone else anyway#
<LjL> especially the guidelines and CoC of course
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no-one is faking it, I asssure you
<sebsebseb> ok
<ikonia> sebsebseb: rather than arguing it, I'd apprieciate you following the advice given 
<LjL> sebsebseb: people can't use your nickname if it's registered and set to enforce
<LjL> not for any longer than 30 seconds anyway
<sebsebseb> LjL: how to set to enforce, when I get a new password?
<LjL> sebsebseb: /ns help set enforce
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> probably no one wants to fake my name, but  there could be
<sebsebseb> off topic, but a few people have complained to me at how  #ubuntu  IRC is so strict, and about the rules that have to be followed and so on.   well  I guess it's a good thing, since such a popular channel.  and  we don't want trolls and so on 
<ikonia> thanks for showing us another weak argument and how right you are to break the rules 
<LjL> people always complain about channel rules one way or the other. they're too strict, they're too loose, they're too specific, they're too generic
<ikonia> sebsebseb: did you listen to everything that was said above ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I didn't mean like that
<sebsebseb> ikonia: hence why I also put off topic, and maybe it was a bad time to say that
<sebsebseb> LjL: agreed
<ikonia> I must leave
<ikonia> sebsebseb: please please please, take care in the channel in future 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok
<LjL> (meh, if someone says "qualcuno parla ITALIANO", how can you seriously give them !es)
<sebsebseb> last time I was here, I was told to part so soon after  being done with the issue, but now I notice a few people are lurking in here
<LjL> sebsebseb: not really
<sebsebseb> LjL: well they seem to be away and they are not ops
<LjL> sebsebseb: they are ops, or bots.
<sebsebseb> SportChick is a bot????
<LjL> SportChick is freenode staff.
<sebsebseb> oh you get some actsaul freenode staff in here to
<sebsebseb> for some reason
<sebsebseb> which is?
<LjL> ... none of your business?
<sebsebseb> heh
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> right well leaving
<sebsebseb> this channel
<LjL> sebsebseb: anyway, all freenode staff are ops in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> oh
<nalioth> freenode staff are ops in lots of channels
<sebsebseb> not all  of them though
<Pici> They're people too... or at least they say they are.
<LjL> Pici: i do find that part dubious
<sebsebseb> makes sense to have some freenode ops in  #Ubuntu as well, since so popualr
<sebsebseb> popular
<nalioth> sebsebseb: don't let us keep you
<sebsebseb> nalioth: uh ok
<sebsebseb> bye
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops sebsebseb
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> how long until people start complaining google is down I wonder
<Pici> works for me.
<Seeker`> not for everyone
<Seeker`> Page load error here
<Seeker`> and for a few other people
<ubottu> In ubottu, soussou_ said: it is my first time to use this channel
 * Pici tries to resist spamming !patience in #ubuntu
<LjL> wha, PFA
<rww> In #ubuntu+1's banlist, c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net = AlmightyCthulhu per http://www.google.com/search?q=c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net , = DaemonFC per conversation here the other day, who is currently sitting in #ubuntu+1.
<ikonia> rww: one moment please. 
<ikonia> rww: I was looking into this this morning, so if you could give me a few minutes to just pickup where I left off
<rww> ikonia: sure, no problem
<ikonia> bazhang: are you awake also 
<ikonia> rww: got it, I'll follow it up from here, thank you for providing the missing link
<rww> ikonia: Alright, thanks :)
<jussi01> ikonia: hi!
<ikonia> hello there
<Seeker`> o/
<ikonia> FYI: I tried to contact daemondeb - trying to get him to be straight as I had a solid interaction with him in +1 today 
<ikonia> he admits to being AlmightyCthulhu which we knew, but I wanted him to admit it to try to clear the slate clean
<ikonia> he wouldn't admit it until I banned him
<ikonia> therefor still lies/timewasting
<LjL> ikonia: make that a @mark?
<ikonia> just FYI for the record
<ikonia> about to do so
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu+1 daemondeb AlmightyCthulhu using another nick - gave a chance to try to wipe slate clean, lied about it, then owned up when caught. Still a liar/timewaster as before
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> ikonia: see #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> better ban mask
<ikonia> LjL: I'll update
<DaemonFC> ikonia LjL I'd like to know precisely what I've done
<LjL> ban evaded.
<LjL> twice.
<ikonia> DaemonFC: you're ban doding as I explained in the PM
<LjL> my kick message said so.
<ikonia> DaemonFC: lets not waste any more time
<DaemonFC> if the ban expires and I come back
<DaemonFC> I did not evade anything
<LjL> the ban has not expired.
<LjL> and you changed your ident.
<LjL> that is called, "ban evasion".
<DaemonFC> how is that?
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Hansum: trolling)
<DaemonFC> sometimes my IP changes, my ISP has a pool that it uses as a transparent proxy
<DaemonFC> you'll ban a lot of this region
<LjL> meh, you changed your ident, you aren't fooling anyone
<LjL> yes, that's a risk i'm willing to take
<LjL> thanks for pointing it out, though
<LjL> bye
<DaemonFC> well, enjoy your horrible political documents
<DaemonFC> and your butt kissing
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops daemonfc +1 to a permban from me
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I can't be bothered with him, I tried to be straight with him and he just messed me around
<ikonia> speak to freenode about multi-ban evading
<LjL> ikonia: well, they can k-line comcast as much as i can ban it
<LjL> i.e. they can't
<ikonia> no of course not, but they may have a better way to deal with it for example
<ikonia> only a suggestion
<Grant-A> hello
<LjL> [22:43:23] *** irc.freenode.net sets mode: +b sebsebseb!*@*!#ubuntu-ops <- desync
<LjL> Grant-A: hi
<Grant-A> I believe that about 2 weeks ago yesterday, you guys started evaluating my behavior in #ubuntu-offtopic to see if I was good enough to return to #ubuntuforums
<Grant-A> Was I good enough to return?
<LjL> hm, most of us here have very little to do with #ubuntuforums
<Seeker`> hi Azag how can we help you
<LjL> Azag: we don't manage the spanish channels
<Azag> mmm
<Azag> I was a Ubuntu user more that 1 year, and now when I want to do back the help that Ubuntu give me I can't
<Azag> :S
<LjL> Azag: take it up with the #ubuntu-es ops. you can find who they are by doing /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-es list
<LjL> or just wait patiently in #ubuntu-irc
<Azag> LjL: you are a OP lol
<Azag> :P
<Grant-A> Puedo que #ubuntu-irc tiene la ayuda quiere, usted
<LjL> Azag: yes, i am, but i'm not authorized to remove or review any bans.
<Azag> (18:00:25) ChanServ: (notice) 5     LjL                    +votriRA [modified ? ago]
<Azag> jej
<Azag> (a toy op?)
<Azag> mejor hablemos español no?
<nalioth> Azag: freenode-staff is listed on many ACLs as well, but i doubt they have anything to do with the channels where they're listed
<LjL> this channel is english speaking
<Azag> ok
<Azag> LjL: I don't care very much, but I was with the intension to give back the help that Ubuntu-Es give me
<LjL> Azag: and we can't do anything about that here.
<Azag> ok
<Azag> when the ban finish anyone say me
<Azag> :D
<LjL> meh
<LjL> (besides, i lied, i *am* technically a fully privileged op in -es... but, meh)
<Grant-A> ;
<Grant-A> ;)
<jussi01> !idle | Grant-A
<ubottu> Grant-A: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<LjL> Grant-A: as to your enquiry would you kindly wait for an answer in #ubuntu-irc? this channel isn't really related to #ubuntuforums
<Grant-A> ok
<Grant-A> sorry
<Grant-A> I was just waiting for an op there to come here
<LjL> jdong, pricey, above
<LjL> the grant-a part, not the azag part
<LjL> ah, pricey's still split
<LjL> bazhang can't type his own nickname
<LjL> bazhang can't type his own nickname
<LjL> ♫ bazhang can't type his own nickname ♬
<LjL> PriceChild: grant-a wanted #ubuntuforums ops, i've sent him to -irc
<PriceChild> Just sorting out a few things. any chance of a backlog in pastebin if at all interesting?
<LjL> PriceChild, it was basically just this
<LjL> [22:43:01] <Grant-A> hello
<LjL> [22:43:42] <LjL> Grant-A: hi
<LjL> [22:43:48] <Grant-A> I believe that about 2 weeks ago yesterday, you guys started evaluating my behavior in #ubuntu-offtopic to see if I was good enough to return to #ubuntuforums
<LjL> [22:44:22] <Grant-A> Was I good enough to return?
<PriceChild> Erm :/
<LjL> besides, i have no idea who told him that stuff about -offtopic
<PriceChild> what stuff about -offtopic?
<LjL> PriceChild: who told him that we were evaluating his behavior there
<PriceChild> Was that discussed in here/
<LjL> i dunno
<PriceChild> i'm out of hte loop with it
<LjL> no recent BT comments about him
<bazhang> heh
 * Myrtti yawns
<bazhang> its early here LjL gimme a break :)
<bazhang> bleh off to work.
 * Myrtti loooooves her screenwipe piggie
<Seeker`> o/
<ikonia> LjL: grant-a makes things up
<ikonia> LjL: that's one of the reasons he got banned he reads into conversations what HE wants then states it as fact
<LjL> ikonia: is he a friend of emma's?
<ikonia> same sort of thing
<ikonia> he's referencing offtopic as it was mentioned to him that one of the reasons he would not be unbanned from #ubuntuforums on his last request was his behaviour in #ubuntu-offtopic (he was kicked/warned a few times as I recall) showed he could still not grasp the rules
<ikonia> he's now taken that to mean "we are monitoring you as of day $X"
<ikonia> and is stating it as fact
<ikonia> he normally quotes logs - with miss-leading context/lines missing to backup his fantasy stories
<ikonia> eg: jdong you are an arse
<ikonia> eg: <jdong> your attitude is not needed
<LjL> ikonia: what's factually inaccurate in that statement?
<ikonia> <grant-a> jdong is hassleing me about my attitude
<ikonia> he forgets to mention that he caused the situation 
<ikonia> famous for it he's been in this channel asking for jdong and others to be hauled over the coals for picking on him
<ikonia> then quotes half baked logs
<ikonia> LjL: I'll let that comment slide over my head
<LjL> mhm, ok
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops Grant-A May want to look at this log for some comments about his general behavior
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-25
<Seeker`> -01:29:51- :ikonia+: then quotes half baked logs
<Seeker`> mmm, charcoal
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> underdone
<Seeker`> ikonia: I can't believe you called jdong an arse
<ikonia> I missed the <grant-a> tag
 * ikonia removes accountability 
<Seeker`> likely story
 * Seeker` -> sleep
<Seeker`> I've already failed at getting to bed before midnight
<ikonia> me too
<Seeker`> o/
<LjL> ikonia: is this the same one you kicked earlier for ban dodging? [01:55:07] --> willcurtis has joined this channel (n=willcurt@79.141.128.210).
<jrib> don't ask me how but somehow I used to relax myself by helping in #ubuntu.  This isn't the case anymore.  So, I've decided to take up a new hobby this summer.  I'm thinking about bookbinding
<LjL> hmmm
<Flannel> hmmm!
<LjL> if only my isp could hear me cursing them
<Flannel> QlOfp]cF: interesting nick you've got there.
<QlOfp]cF> oh now seriously
<QlOfp]cF> i had better uptimes on my 33.6k modem
<gnomefreak> ikonia: are you around i need to ask you something real fast
<Flannel> gnomefreak: You could ask me!
<gnomefreak> Flannel: can you unban bug.... i cant remember his full nick at this time 
<Flannel> bug?
<Flannel> Oh, first, in where?
<LjL> bugabundo?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: +1
<gnomefreak> LjL: yeah thats it
<LjL> why?
<LjL> BT has him as a ban evader
<gnomefreak> because its that time. we already talked about that and today was end of ban
<LjL> you talked about that before or after he evaded bans?
<gnomefreak> thats why i  was looking for ikonia he was ban setter and he knows about it :)
<gnomefreak> LjL: after
<gnomefreak> over the weekend IIRC sunday we said 48 more hours
<LjL> [21:43] *** BUGabundo!n=bugabund@88.214.139.13 has joined #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> [21:44] *** BUGabundo has left #ubuntu-ops ("Bye http://BUGabundo.net")
<gnomefreak> he was busy today and so was i so we didnt think about it. LjL hes a good guy i work with him everyday in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<LjL> [22:14] <ikonia> I see BUGabundo is trying yet another IP address
<LjL> (this was either on 22 or 23)
<gnomefreak> sunday as i said
<gnomefreak> i might have logs from our discussion mine and ikonia 
<gnomefreak> u have most of it but it looks like i got caught in a netsplit but i will catch up with ik oni a in the morning
<gnomefreak> me and asac did lay into him about his attitude but its ok
<tritium> @btlogin
<LjL> jrib, by the way, next time you feel too pissed off by the trolling and cluelessness in #ubuntu to even kick people, how about calling ! ops or something rather than leaving with a part message like that
<jrib> LjL: well it was more like I didn't want to blow up, so I left
<jrib> I didn't mean the part message sarcastically
<jrib> or do you mean the emote before the part message?
<LjL> jrib: no, i actually mean the quit message
<LjL> jrib: you know, it caused me to get pretty mad at the person who was trolling
<tritium> Good evening.
<LjL> hi tritium
<tritium> Hi, LjL.
<LjL> jrib: anyway remember you can't help everyone and especially those who don't really want to be helped... take it easy, it's not like you to blow up at #ubuntu
<jrib> LjL: oh.  It was more like the straw that broke the camel's back type of situation.  Sorry about that in any case
<LjL> jrib: yeah - don't get to reach the straw. and don't ever say sorry to me again.
<jrib> LjL: :)
<tritium> LjL: we're having a LoCo meeting right now, discussing the epc1 incident from the other evening.
<tritium> We'd like to keep the ban in place for the time being.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist is filling up: 507)
<LjL> I HAD REMOVED THAT DARN WARNING
<LjL> i'm sure i had
<LjL> besides, i understand the watchbot might be buggy, but why would the floodbot think we've got 500 bans
<LjL> 253 != 507, but it's also almost exactly half... uhm
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<gnomefreak> oh ok cool you got him/her/bot
<ubottu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu (POTHEADqK is trying to DCC exploit, just saying)
<tritium> @btlogin
<tritium> I'm heading to bed.  I see eternaljoy is in #ubuntu again.  He has a long ban history.  It might be worth keeping an eye open.
<tritium> Good night.
 * jussi01 waves
<ikonia> gnomefreak: you called
<gnomefreak> ikonia: yeah did you decide on the ban? hes not even here at this time in morning
<elky> tritium, eternaljoy isnt really a problem until someone mentions religion or ethics
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I was happy to remove it after you'd spoken to him and was confident his attitude would stop 
<ikonia> gnomefreak: apologies if you didn't get that bessage
<ikonia> message
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks i must have missed it. I was looking through log last night it seemed i hit a netsplit
<ikonia> ahh, well, basiclly if you're happy his attutide will/has changed I've got no problem
<ikonia> gnomefreak: you said you'd speak to him so I was happy to leave it to you 
<gnomefreak> oh sorry, i will look for how you baned him and remove it if you dont, his attitude has already changed AFAICThes had a bug that has been getting the better of him but he only bitchs abuot that in -mozillateam
<ikonia> I'll remove it
<ikonia> no problem, just wanted to be sure you'd spoke to him and you where happy
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> yeah me and asac layed into him about his attitude
<ikonia> the lies and the petty agrument just needed to stop
<ikonia> I was a bit dissapointed to see him still trying to get in , but that seems to have stopped
<ikonia> gnomefreak: all done, ban gone
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks ill tell him later if im here if not ill tell him when we are online at same time 
<ikonia> it's no biggy, if you're happy with his behaviour, thats fine
<ikonia> that's enough for me
<Tm_T> essy lloch nessy
<Tm_T> dunno why that came up
<Myrtti> hello
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> ikonia: ping
<ikonia> hello
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> is the ban removed?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: yes the ban was removed, I suggest you speak to gnomefreak when you get chance too 
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> see you latter
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> bye
 * Myrtti grunts
 * Myrtti gives ikonia a share of her apple rice and a cup of nice te
<Myrtti> a
<ikonia> nice
 * Myrtti blinks
<Myrtti> http://www.paulmellors.net/2009/03/women-in-linux/
<ikonia> you got a mention
<Myrtti> I was just thinking that with my "input" to the Open Source community, I'm sure nobody would mention me
<ikonia> well, you got a mention
<Myrtti> I'm very, very surprised
<ikonia> it's nice to get mentions like that, very flattering
<ikonia> kudos to you
<Myrtti> the show at #freenode is quite entertaining
<ikonia> it's stupid
<ikonia> the guy is in freenode saying, I behave like an idiont in channels and will continue to do so 
<ikonia> he's known to freenode as a problem
<ikonia> the user moose keeps making random comments to me that I should resolve my issue with him ???? I hadn't spoke in the channel, he just joined and started ranting....AGAIN
<Myrtti> ikonia: humor Errietta and assume she's female ;-)
<ikonia> now moose in pm'ing me calling me a jerk for not resolving issues with her ?
<Myrtti> Not that I want to diss my own gender or male one, but I think it's a bit annoying that mentioning that you're female gets always the attention and people assume that females are right/wronged ones
<Myrtti> "oo damsel in distress"
<Myrtti> ikonia: tell him that he's a jerk for assuming that the issue hasn't been resolved based only in her story of what happened
<ikonia> not interested
<Myrtti> hehe
<ikonia> it was most odd
<ikonia> he joined windows started calling software faggy software - I asked him to stop - he did, then he joined freenode and started the ranting
<ikonia> hence why I had a ? 
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> @bansearch kalidar
<ubottu> No matches found for kalidar!n=kalidar@s0106000f3d351ac9.gv.shawcable.net in any channel
<ikonia> why is kalidar appearing on my hilights
<ikonia> ahhh I see
<ikonia> false hilight
<Myrtti> ikonia: I'm finishing that howto on synchronizing s60 with Google Cal
<ikonia> I'm working on setting up my own calander service
<ikonia> we should compare notes
<ikonia> I should say "I'm failing" at setting up my own calander service
<ikonia> Myrtti: when you're done I'd love to have a read 
<Myrtti> yeah, am going to publish it on planet
<ikonia> super super, nudge when done
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> ikonia: WFM
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> Myrtti: you've got a doc ready ?
<Myrtti> I'm doing the file backup, cronjob and wget too before publishing
<Myrtti> I need to document this for myself properly
<ikonia> looking forward to it
<ikonia> may help me out a lot
<Myrtti> orage doesn't have a way to sync from gcal or anywhere online properly, so I've got a script that wgets them to a dummy file every hour
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libopensync-plugin-google-calendar/+bug/244877
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 244877 in libopensync-plugin-google-calendar "Libopensync-plugin google doesn't sync contacts (dup-of: 220583)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 220583 in libopensync-plugin-google-calendar "python 2.5 crashes when running opensync-plugin-google-calendar" [Medium,Triaged]
<Myrtti> hrm
 * Pici is annoyed today
<ikonia> Pricey: what's up
<ikonia> Pricey: sorry
<ikonia> Pici: what's up
<Myrtti> there's some black magic here I don't understand...
<Pici> ikonia: Nothing in particular
<ikonia> just one of those days ?
<Pici> ikonia: Its been one of those weeks... Just bad news all around.
<ikonia> thats not good
<Pici> My family's Dog had to be put down, my grandfather passed away. 
<pleia2> Pici :(
<ikonia> oh man, I'm sorry on both fronts
<Pici> pleia2, ikonia: Thanks
 * Pici tries to stay positive and wanders off for a bit
<stdin> kesk is back
<ikonia> I spy 
<ikonia> what's the deal with kesk
<Pici> He keeps evading his bans. I'm not sure if its intentional or not.
<ikonia> looks like it is with the swapping IP 
<ikonia> I missed the last one though 
<Pici> Its been 3 different IPs. I swapped out the prior bans for a new one on the nick and ident.
<ikonia> slick
 * genii makes a fresh batch of coffee
<ikonia> idiots "testing" in +1
<ikonia> logging bugs against their own custom compiled packages
<ikonia> what a waste of developer time/focus
<ikonia> @bansearch cristi_
<ubottu> No matches found for cristi_!n=cristi@host-static-92-115-23-125.moldtelecom.md in any channel
<ikonia> @bansearch cristi
<ubottu> Match: *!*@host-static-92-115-23-16.moldtelecom.md by ikonia in #ubuntu on Mar 24 2009 13:21:58 (ID: 11497)
<ikonia> !staff cristi_ ban dodging and telling me in a logged PM she will change her ip and ban dodge for a 4th time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !staff | cristi_ ban dodging and telling me in a logged PM she will change her ip and ban dodge for a 4th time
<ubottu> cristi_ ban dodging and telling me in a logged PM she will change her ip and ban dodge for a 4th time: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> ikonia: why not just ban *!?=cristi@*.moldtelecom.md
<ikonia> just tidying up
<ikonia> no other md's
<ikonia> so it was quicker to stop her coming in / out
<ikonia> 2 minutes
<ikonia> busy few minutes
<ikonia> Pici: how did meaneater get past that ban ?
<ikonia> how did it get past n=cristi!*@*
<LjL> ikonia: quite easily i'd say
<Pici> ikonia: because thats not a valid ban mask. 
<LjL> since n=cristi is hardly a nickname :P
<ikonia> idiot
<ikonia> thank you
<LjL> ikonia: also, /who *.moldtelecom.md
<ikonia> LjL: already done it
<ikonia> there are no other ubuntu users using it - just cristi 
<Pici> I disagree.
<ikonia> there are none in the channel I should say 
<Pici> At least badserii is in #ubuntu-ro
<ikonia> yes, the ban I put on is not perm 
<Pici> But you're applying a ban, these people may join #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm about to remove it as I didn't see my mistake 
<LjL> client incoming
<ikonia> (with the other ban I mean) 
<LjL> ikonia: and yes, there are other users using it
<LjL> ikonia: not other ubuntu users perhaps, but you won't know that until, err, they join, no?
<ikonia> LjL: for the 60 seconds the ban was in place for - I thought it was a safe gamble
<LjL> ikonia: ah you removed it, ok, i hadn't seen that
<ikonia> just tidying up now
<ikonia> Pici: yes, thats why I took the gamble on a quick short ban to catch my breath 
<ikonia> I checked, there was no-one else using
<ikonia> ok - that should all be tidied up now
<LjL> ikonia, what client are you on? mine can automatically ban ident + ISP
<ikonia> irssi 
<LjL> ikonia: i have a /be alias that bans you by ident and kicks you with "Ban evasion is not acceptable"
<LjL> i'm on konv though
<ikonia> ooh sounds cool, most of my aliases are robbed from pici 
<ikonia> (thank you ) 
<LjL> but there must be a way in irssi, there's a way to do anything in irssi
<ikonia> LjL: I just need to mofidy auto_bleh a bit
<ikonia> or create an alias 
<LjL> ikonia: ok but you still need to know what the command is to ban *!ident@*.isp
<LjL> ikonia: actually the *default* in irssi is ident and isp, so you probably changed that default (which is not a bad idea in and of itself since we usually ban by hostname alone, but you need to find out how to override it)
<LjL> ikonia: the "cs lart" that seveas uses sets up a ban like that, i think
<ikonia> just looking
<ikonia> seeing if I can pecice it together
<ikonia> peice even
<LjL> ikonia: BAN [-normal | -user | -host | -domain | -custom <type>] <nicks/masks>
<LjL> ikonia: so it's like on konversation basically. you want "-domain" for a standard ban, "-normal" for ident + isp
<LjL> no not "-domain", "-host"
<ikonia> but can you do -user *.com for example
<ikonia> so it does use at *.com rather than user at full isp 
<ikonia> I'm reading
<LjL> ikonia: -user only sets a ban on ident
<LjL> -user *.com results in no action here
<LjL-irssi> -user target
<LjL-irssi> -host target
<LjL-irssi> -domain target
<LjL-irssi> -normal target
<ikonia> nice test
<LjL> ikonia: i had to remove the previous ban before -normal would work because it was alredy covered by the other ones so the server refused it
<genii> jussi01_: Core restart or so?
<ikonia> LjL: ahh
<ikonia> I'm just setting up a little playpen now
<Like> ahh you ar op ikonia  sorry
<LjL> ... because if he weren't an op...?
<Like> im op in radio
<Tm_T> Like: and?
<Like> and i cant stop 
<Tm_T> if you cannot, then don't irc (;)
<Like> im talking now
<Like> wait
<LjL> -EMAKESNOSENSE
<Myrtti> ikonia: http://myrtti.fi/blog/2009/03/25/howto-sync-s60v3-phone-to-google-calendar-and-make-backups-of-contactscalendarnotes/
<ikonia> Myrtti: nice, thanks
<bazhang> why is like in here
<ikonia> Like: what's the problem
<bazhang> like please leave if you have no reason to be here
<Like> im banned
<Like> for oone op
<Like> bazhang, 
<bazhang> Like, dont idle here.
<bazhang> !idle | Like 
<ubottu> Like: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Like> where
<ikonia> Like: you are banned from #ubuntu because of you're persistant behaviour
<bazhang> wth
<bazhang> icebuntu is in -irc
<Tm_T> indeed he is
<Tm_T> and see his attitude
<bazhang> he was already on his LAST warning
<bazhang> this is beyond the LAST warning.
<Tm_T> I'd say so too
<bazhang> he was re-directed to there, trying to enter -fi again elky 
<Pici> Is asustek/kavita/icebuntu currently banned from -offtopic?
<ikonia> I don't think so 
<bazhang> no
<Pici> Okay. Just checking.
<ikonia> Pici: it's hard to keep track with all his dodging
<Pici> ikonia: Tell me about it...
<bazhang> he does not speak Finnish. That is not a Finnish language class channel.
<ikonia> bazhang: however that is a weak argument
<ikonia> as the loco channels are for "everyone" 
<bazhang> he is trying to re-enter after being banned there, knowingly.
<ikonia> that is a different argument
<bazhang> and is re-directed to -irc.
<ikonia> bazhang: best place for a loco issue
<bazhang> he was warned to not try to enter again.
<Pici> Myrtti: Are you an -fi op?
<Myrtti> the thing is
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> the thing here is
<bazhang> this is about ubuntu namespace.
<Myrtti> there's both me and Lynoure there
<bazhang> ugh
<Myrtti> and people who have limited resources in dealing with his type
<ikonia> Myrtti: thats why I was trying to speak to him in #ubuntu-irc as I know you've had issues with him before 
<bazhang> he was already on his last chance!
<bazhang> wth is this about giving him another 'last chance'
<LjL> how about they learn english before trying themselves on finnish
<LjL> i can't understand much of what they're saying at all
<ikonia> LjL: finnish are crazy....hard to understand
<bazhang> he is lying.
<bazhang> he knows he is banned there.
<Myrtti> he was banforwarded before
<Myrtti> now he's just banned
<bazhang> he has zero reason to try to re-enter, knowing he is banned there.
<LjL> how can we help you this time
<Like> I nedd too be unbanned pls :)
<LjL> you shouldn't have got yourself banned in the first place.
<LjL> we don't unban on request.
<LjL> Like: other questions?
<genii> Apparently not.
<bazhang> he blithely ignores any and all warnings. (icebuntu)
<LjL> bazhang, tbh access to -irc is open...
<bazhang> LjL, I thought it was for loco operators and those seeking to be unbanned. he was acting as though it was a social channel /me yawns
<Pici> bazhang: Not necessarily, and yes.
<LjL> bazhang: no, it's not really about ban appeals - channels should normally have their -ops channel for that
<LjL> they *can* use -irc if they don't, but it's not really ideal
<bazhang> why there is even a discussion of him being unbanned in -fi I have no idea.
<bazhang> he knows he was banned.
<bazhang> was warned not to try to re-enter ('last warning')
<bazhang> tried to re-enter.
<Myrtti> separate channels and separate issues or something
<Myrtti> we do have a team channel for the Finnish loco, but not a specific -ops one
<Myrtti> and since most of the people on the team channel would not have had a clue about him and his behaviour, I didn't feel comfortable in directing him there
<LjL> ok
<bazhang> is there part of the 'last warning' do not try to re-enter, then him blowing that off -->here is another 'last chance' that I am failing to understand?
<bazhang> <Melcom> Hi how can I become a monderator?
<LjL> by not flooding #ubuntu, for a start?
<bazhang> hehe
<Melcom> hi how do I become unbanned
<bazhang> Melcom, how may we help you
<Melcom> hi how do I become unbanned
<ikonia> Melcom: lets be real - you just want to mess around in the channel 
<ikonia> Melcom: you pretended you from "ubuntu"
<Melcom> no
<ikonia> then you flooded
<ikonia> then you where kicked
<ikonia> then you came back and flooded some more
<ikonia> lets be honest - you just want to mess around
<Melcom> look I have read your community support page so I wanted to help
<bazhang> <Melcom> hi I am a support rep for ubuntu how may I help?
<ikonia> then why did you keep flooding the channel
<LjL> flooding the channel does not help.
<ikonia> and why did you continue after you where asked to stop 
<ikonia> and kicked
<Melcom> see iwanted to see the respons of your team
<ikonia> now you have seen it
<LjL> Melcom: you've seen it. happy?
<Melcom> yea
<ikonia> you must now accept the consiquences of your teest
<ikonia> Melcom: you will not be unbanned at this time 
<Melcom> what must I do to become unbanned
<ikonia> Melcom: learn how to behave
<ikonia> Melcom: learn not to "test" people 
<bazhang> stop being silly
<LjL> !etiquette > Melcom    (Melcom, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> come back when you know all that content by heart.
<Melcom> okay
<Myrtti> errietta on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I did unban him, but keep an eye on her
<Melcom> I am not a her i am a him
<LjL> Melcom: and your nickname is not errietta, is it?
<Myrtti> Melcom: I wasn't talking about you, now was I?
<Melcom> Whay are your servic peuple always so rude
<Errietta> I had a really hard day today
<Errietta> please dont make it worse
<LjL> Errietta: same here.
<ikonia> thenbehave
<LjL> Melcom, if you have no other questions for us at this time, please part
<ikonia> then behave
<bazhang> Melcom, please part this channel
<Errietta> stfu
<Errietta> ok u have 2 options
<Errietta> either u help me
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Myrtti> oh boy, I can see this going the wrong way already...
<Errietta> dude
<Errietta> i had a really really really bad day
<Melcom> and if you bann do you ban the IP or the host name?
<bazhang> next on : #freenode
<ikonia> Melcom: please leave 
<Melcom> no
<LjL> Melcom: yes
<bazhang> :/
<Melcom> I have the right to freedom of expression
<Melcom> UnDER MY HUMAN RIGHTS
<ikonia> Melcom: bye
<ikonia> what is it, nut job hour ?
<Myrtti> must be
<bazhang> that would be a scary channel
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> if you consider -ot too
<LjL> ikonia: chanserv opped us both in one line, how cute.
<ikonia> sweet
<ikonia> quite romantic
<genii> Your freedonm of expression ends where someone else's operator rules begin.
<bazhang> whoa
<LjL> that's a permban.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops errietta Threatened killing operators on #freenode. I will ban her on sight anywhere in the namespace.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Melcom> LjL: I know all the ubuntu code of cunduct by heart
<Melcom> LjL can I please be unbanned
<Myrtti> probably not within the next 24 hours
<LjL> Melcom: your ban won't be lifted after your boutades in here
<LjL> Melcom: come back in a month
<Melcom> How can I report Rasists
<ikonia> Melcom: just tell us the problem
<bazhang> Melcom, racists?
<Melcom> I told you before I ware banned a 1rate dude
<bazhang> Melcom, please stop the nonsense
<Melcom> I can not rememer his name mayby you can post me a list of all the users i can tell you?
<bazhang> Melcom, you were banned for flooding the channel repeatedly, ignoring warnings, then continuing.
<LjL> yyyes, sure
<ikonia> Melcom: he was spoke to and apologiesed it was not intended as a racist comment
<ikonia> Melcom: so if there is nothing else you're free to leave
<bazhang> Melcom, see you in a month's time.
<Melcom> why are you all so rude?
<bazhang> Melcom, please part the channel.
<Melcom> okay
<Melcom> bye
<bazhang> bye
<Pici> A month?
<ikonia> the guy didn't mean it as a racist comment, he was from the same place 
<ikonia> just FYI:
<LjL> Pici: you'd rather a year?
<Pici> LjL: Dunno, I wasn't really paying attention.
<ikonia>  melcome in #ubuntu-za asking about ip masks to hide his ip's from channels
<bazhang> :0
<Pici> ikonia: You're sure in a lot of channels.
<ikonia> Pici: to be honest I followed him in there because of what he said about being an ubuntu representatibve
<ikonia> wanted to make sure he didn't try to fob people off with it
<ikonia> miss-lead
<ikonia> mislead
<Pici> Ah
<ikonia> I didn't get the impression being an ubuntu representative how can I help was for good reasons
<ikonia> just being cautious after he left a little disgruntled
<ikonia> now he's flooding that channel
<Pici> nice.
<bazhang> quelle surprise
<ikonia> shock horror
<ikonia> Gary: as your awake can you join #ubuntu-za and mute the flood please
<ikonia> no ops appear avilable
<Pici> ikonia: staff are not on the access list there
<Gary> yeah, what pici said
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> damn
<ikonia> /join/join #ubuntu-za
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> fat fingers all the way
<ikonia> what a surprise melcom found ##club-ubuntu
<ikonia> almost as if he knew about it before joining #ubuntu - shock
<Pici> sebsebseb being himself again in +1. issued one remove
<ikonia> I gave him a serious warning in here - then a warning in there about 2 minutes ago 
<Pici> ikonia: Ah.
<ikonia> enoguh 
<Pici> I didnt see it.
<ikonia> 6:56 < ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm not laughing - you got a pretty clear warning
<ikonia> he managed to last 10 minutes
<ikonia> sebsebseb: hi
<sebsebseb> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so what's the deal ?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you had a pretty serious warning in here - I gave you a waring again in #ubuntu+1 then Pici had to kick you 10 minutes later ?
<sebsebseb> yeah I got kicked,  I reolize why as well
<ikonia> yes - but why
<ikonia> I gave you a pretty clear warning in here the other day about your behaviour
<sebsebseb> ,because I was being an idiot
<ikonia> I gave you a reminder 10 minutes ago 
<ikonia> you couldn't even hold it together for 10 minutes
<ikonia> do you think the warnings mean nothing ?
<sebsebseb> no
<ikonia> so why do you keep ignoring them and being a problem
<sebsebseb> maybe to do with my slight Aspergers Syndrome, but I don't want to make excuses.  maybe it's for the best that I am banned from #ubuntu+1 for now,  but  hopefully I can have access again tommorow.   Also I am actsually going to check out the channel rules again.
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you seem to be able to turn this on and off when you please
<sebsebseb> ikonia: turn what on or off?  being an idiot you mean?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: yes, and the polite "what you want to hear" response
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ,but  yeah this looks bad for my channel record, if there is such a thing
<ikonia> it's not painting you in a good light
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm frustrated with  you as we spent a good time talking this through the other day and making it clear what the situation / rules was
<ikonia> I'm more frustrated as I gave you a ping just 10 minutes ago to remind you of the converstion in here
<sebsebseb> ikonia: main rule, don't swear in the channel, keep it family friendly?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: can you give me any reason to think you are heeding this warning any better than the others ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ,because of certain learning difficulties my  vocublery is a bit rubbish at times,  also I am not that good at sayings.   what did you mean exactly by that?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no problem, can you give me any reason to think you'll pay attention to the warning you're getting now any better than the others you've had
<sebsebseb> ikonia: sure, because it's no fun, joining this channel,  plus  I want to be a good member of the user community,  instead of some troll
<ikonia> sebsebseb: yup - which is what you said yesterday when we had this conversation
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so why should I think you can do better this time  ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yesterday I was suprised that I only lasted about 6 minutes, before yeah.   and then even more suprised today, that I lasted about the same amount of time before this
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'll make a suggestion - see what you think
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok sure go a head
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm not blind to people with issues such as Aspergers, so I do appreciate how easy it is to make slip ups
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I have a family member who works with people with Aspergers, I am aware and sympathetic
<ikonia> sebsebseb: just to be clear 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'd suggest - take some time out of the the ubuntu channels, all of them just a few days and think about a way to control yourself in the channels, maybe a few second delay before you press enter to each comment you make
<ikonia> sebsebseb: the reason I suggest the ubuntu channels in general is you have been an issue in a few channels now - so it maybe best to let everyone take a break from your recent behaviour and start afresh, say monday next week
<ikonia> fresh week, fresh attitude, fresh approach 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: how does that sit with you ?
<ikonia> or "what do you think" to be clear 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: maybe try introducing yourself into busy channels slowley to gain control, eg: start with the loco channel, that has less traffic and is more friendly see how you get on 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: well I have never had a problem with  #ubuntu+offtopic which I would go to sometimes.   #ubuntu+1 it seems I have been wanting to express some negative  views there, so  maybe best to keep me banned from that one for now.  espesially with the beta tommoorw, and how I might want to complain about something.   as for #ubuntu  I think I will be ok there now,  except maybe when it comes to offtopic stuff which 
<sebsebseb> isn't meant to be there tommorow.  take  last night for example there was some Jan person that was off topic for like 15 minutes or so in there.   what's the cookie stuff acstaully about?  I am pretty sure you gave me one last night
<sebsebseb> isant' meant to be there anyway it was meant to say above
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I think you should take a break from the ubuntu channels in general to have a clean start
<sebsebseb> or be 100% good in #ubuntu ????
<sebsebseb> so if people are off topic just ignore it?  or  do  !ot ????
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no - I think it would be better to just take a break
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you've proved you can't control yourself to be %100 good - so take a break to start afresh next week
<ikonia> sebsebseb: then we can start easying back into channels - 
<ikonia> channels like the loco channels are more relaxed so to get into the routine of IRC it may be a better place to build up on
<ikonia> plus there is a great community there that will provide you with support
<ikonia> support for you as a person, plus support with your ubuntu world
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I think this is better,   I  have access to #ubuntu if  I brake a rule which isn't  very slight offtopic,  I get booted untill Monday,  and I remain banned from +1 untill then as well
<sebsebseb> ikonia: deal or no deal?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: as you may have noticed, I am mainly using it to suppourt others now days
<sebsebseb> ikonia: which ones are the loco channels?
<ikonia> sorry I was on the phone for a moment
<sebsebseb> ah ok no problem
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I don't think thats better - and I'm trying to offer you a more relaxed approach and easy way to get comfortable in irc
<ikonia> sebsebseb: fact - you've proved you can't behave in the main channels - I don't want to be in a situation where you're banned because of minor things and your reputation
<ikonia> sebsebseb: by taking a break you're showing your willing to have a serious attempt to participate in irc
<ikonia> sebsebseb: one moment please
<ikonia> Like: how can we help 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: won't keep you a minute
<ikonia> Like: if you have nothing you want please leave the channel
<ikonia> Pici: Myrtti jussi01_ LjL got a second so I can finish up with sebsebseb please. 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: be with you as quick as possible, just let me clear the channel of Like's issue before we continue
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok
<Pici> ikonia: Whats up?
<ikonia> Pici: can you clear Like please - 
<Pici> ikonia: From here?
<ikonia> Pici: just remove him from #ubuntu band doding and he's just sat here
<ikonia> Pici: yeah, I'd like to finish up with sebsebseb 
<ikonia> band doding??? ban dodging
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<ikonia> sebsebseb: just wanted to clear that issue so there was no disruption 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so what I'd like to see is take a break from the ubuntu channels - all of them until the end of the weekend, take a moment to think about what triggers you off miss-behaving, then we'll work togther - start joining a loco to see how we get on 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: what's loco?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: totally fresh slate next week - fresh week, fresh slate, fresh attitude, fresh approach 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: "local channel" 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: eg: targeted at UK users 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: oh you mean like  #ubuntu-uk
<ikonia> sebsebseb: correct, yes
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I been there,  it's mainly general chat, it sucks
<ikonia> sebsebseb: it's a lot more relaxed and a good way to break into irc in a more controlled environment
<jussi01> yay for connection!
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I have used IRC  here and there the last few years
<ikonia> sebsebseb: don't worry - if you don't like it, it's just as a way to introduce you to ubuntu's irc practices without the pressure and busy of the main channel
<ikonia> sebsebseb: ok - I'm trying to help you
<ikonia> sebsebseb: if you want to go that way then we'll do it that way
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you've used IRC for a few years so should be able to behave in a channel without constant warnings 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: therefore you have proved you are unable to follow the ubuntu irc guidelines so you will remain banned
<ikonia> sebsebseb: is that the way you want to go ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: not that often in those few years
<ikonia> sebsebseb: `you can't change your story to suit the arguement
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you are either experienced with IRC or you're not - which way do you want to go 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: not that experienced, hence why I keep out of most general chat channels :)
<sebsebseb> ikonia: #Ubuntu it's great, when it's all nice and on topic
<ikonia> sebsebseb: yet you refuse to take a more gentle approach to one of the most busy channels on the network 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: it's ontopic until you start
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm trying to help you here but you are not making it easy
<sebsebseb> ikonia: well I am not the only person that has gone offtopic in #ubuntu
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm not discussing anyone else
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm discussing you
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'm also not offering this level of help and to support to other users - so if you want I can pull my support from you and treat your disruption as I would any other use
<ikonia> user
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you can't have it both ways
<sebsebseb> ikonia: how would you treat other users?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: they would be banned because they had had repeated warnings 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: permantly banned?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: very rarley but - other users are not the discussion here, how to allow you to use IRC without being an issue is
<ikonia> sebsebseb: lets focus on that
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so how do you want to proceed - do you want to work with us to get confidence that you can behave in the channels up, or do you want to do your own thing
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I think I can be  very good in #ubuntu now by staying on topic, and ignoring the offtopic stuff,  but  even so you  want me to have a brake from all channels untill Monday?  which is ashame since I quite like #ubuntu and  #ubuntu-offtopic can be pretty good at times to
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you thought you could behave many times before - and failed
<ikonia> sebsebseb: the decision is yours how you proceed
<sebsebseb> ikonia: so basically I can use #ubuntu ,but  if I get banned/kicked again, it will be even worse?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you can chose to accept the support I'm offering and I'm sure the other members of the community will offer too, and work up to being a bit more of a trusted user with confidence that you can stay in a channel for longer than ten minutes, or you can carry on as you have been doing trying to do "good" but getting banned but this will be the last warning I give to you 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: and as I said taking a break from the channels may help people approach you with a fresh perspective as at the moment - you come across as user who is an issue and can't be trusted
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you need to lose that perception 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: a user that can't be trusted, by who?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I came from a different IRC community before I joined the ubuntu community, and it was only the people in the channels that helped give me a fresh perspective
<ikonia> sebsebseb: by the ubuntu channel - you can't be trusted to not be an issue or behave
<sebsebseb> ikonia: you don't just mean the ops, you mean  other people that use it as well?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I think we've probably discussed this enough, it's up to you how you want to proceed
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you're focusing on the wrong thing
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ,but yes my reputation has gone a bit bad
<ikonia> sebsebseb: it's very bad
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I'll be honest
<ikonia> sebsebseb: hence why I'm trying to suggest something that is a fresh start and a bit more of a contolled approach to get peoples confidence in you back 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: indeed, but  with access to #ubuntu  I may be tempted to join there before Monday, if you get what I mean.   I am not saying ban me from that channel.
<ikonia> sebsebseb: not joining will be a good test of your control 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: it proves your serious
<ikonia> sebsebseb: and it proves your willing 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: well I guess I spent a bit to much time with  Ubuntu IRC,  the  last  two or three weeks or whatever it is,  there are other channels,  and other things I can do on the computer
<ikonia> yes, there certainly are 
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<sebsebseb> ikonia: question?   well  I should probably sort the identifying  of this name out again,  but  the ops can see who people are anyway?   so let's say I  am not joining untill Monday, but someone decides that they want  to go on #ubuntu with my name?  the ops would know it was a fake?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: this nickname has never been used before
<ikonia> sebsebseb: stop trying to make a situation out of one that doesn't exist
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I think we'll leave it there - it's clear you just want to do you're own thing and I've spent enough time trying to guide you
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I have sebsebseb registerd on freednode,  I just  haven't bothered to identify for ages, since  I need to do a new password on it.
<sebsebseb> ikonia: no you misunderstood
<ikonia> sebsebseb: again - it's not an issue
<ikonia> I'll leave it there as I'm going home
<sebsebseb> ikonia: indeed about the  the reputaiton
<ikonia> if you're still in the #ubuntu-$ channels when I get home I'll assume you want to do your own thing
<ikonia> or if I see you in the channels (I'm not banning you from any) until monday - I'll assume you want to do you're own thing
<sebsebseb> ikonia: thanks for all this, and  hummmm
<sebsebseb> ikonia: Monday!
<ikonia> sebsebseb: we'll see - think about it while I drive over
<ikonia> I'm happy to work with you, but I won't be messed around so think it over
<ikonia> I'll be away for a few hours
<popey> 17:54:58 < sebsebseb> ikonia: oh you mean like  #ubuntu-uk
<popey> 17:55:12 < sebsebseb> ikonia: I been there,  it's mainly general chat, it sucks
<popey> :(
<sebsebseb> popey: why  :(
<sebsebseb> ?
<ikonia> popey: I was going to pm you for help - so ignore his comments ;)
<ikonia> sebsebseb: popey is one of the ubuntu-uk operators and a commnuity leader
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you've just called his community ;)
<sebsebseb> ikonia: oh right I see
 * Seeker` too
<popey> saddens me to think people think -uk sucks
<ikonia> popey: hey I bigged you up saying it was a great place to learn 
<popey> :)
 * popey hugs ikonia 
<sebsebseb> popey: well  I may be around there giving it a proper try before  Monday
<popey> now get!
<sebsebseb> popey: don't ban me for those comments :d
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you've not listend to a word I said have you
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I have
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I said remove yourself from the ubuntu channels to start a fresh chapter
<sebsebseb> ikonia: bad reputation in Ubuntu channels
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what do you think #ubuntu-uk is ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: oh you mean that channel as well
<ikonia> sebsebseb: #ubuntu* channels
<sebsebseb> ikonia: you were talking about loco chanenls earlier though?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: yes joining it as an introduction to get to grips with the ubuntu guidelines for irc
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ah ha  #ubuntu-uk is also an offical channel
<ikonia> sebsebseb: it's a good commnity with some good memebers, popey Seeker` are both here and have witnessed this conversation 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: who is Seeker?
<popey> an op of -uk
<ikonia> sebsebseb: lots of people to guide in a more releaxed environment than the busy main channels
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok well I am starting to think about what I am going to do  before Monday, instead of Ubuntu IRC
<ikonia> sebsebseb: have a think about what you want to do, any questions ask someone - plenty of people saw this conversation and I'm sure would offer advice 
<ikonia> now I really must go 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok well  bye for now,  thanks for your help,  see you on Monday
<sebsebseb> or whenever
<sebsebseb> after Monday
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu DemonTech ban dodging - demonXP
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> sebsebseb: If theres nothing else, would you please part this channel? Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Pici: yep
<sebsebseb> I was about to
<sebsebseb> Pici: bye
<sebsebseb> Monday yeah!
<nickspoon> *cough*
<mneptok> we walked around in circles singing. oo ha oh! i said people walked around for practically forever singing! oo ha oh! i said our heads our heads were filled with things that didn't matter anyway and we're SINGING! OO HA OH!
<Seeker`> mneptok: may I be the first (in the last 5 mins) to say, WTF?!
<mneptok> alright. everybody sing ...
<nickspoon> mneptok :D
<mneptok> all to the tune of this very simple melody ...
<mneptok> ou vont les garcons?
<Flannel> trolls always show up when I have to run...
 * Flannel resolves to never having to run.
<Flannel> Someone keep an eye on AlloesGirl in #u
<ikonia> Seeker`: I was just trying to do a good thing and give someone a chance
<Seeker`> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Seeker`: wtf last 5 mins
<ikonia> I assume you where on about me trying to get sebsebseb on track
<Seeker`> ikonia: that was directed at mneptok
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> sorry
<Seeker`> It was going to be "may I be the first to say, WTF?!"
<Seeker`> but then I realised that many many people ahve said that to him before
<Seeker`> then it was going to be "may I be the first to say (today), WTF?!"
<Seeker`> but then I realised that would probably be wrong too
<guntbert> Hi, in #ubuntu - is it possible to redirect the output of an !info request like with the factoids? (like !info mc | guntbert)
<Seeker`> !info mc > guntbert 
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<Seeker`> grr
<LjL> guntbert: not currently
<LjL> guntbert: that feature got broken some time in the past
<guntbert> LjL: ok, thx  would be sort of nice :-) bye
<LjL> yeah it would be nice
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !no, pie-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> PIE PIE PIE http://www.statcan.gc.ca/edu/power-pouvoir/ch9/images/pie5.gif
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rodserling said: !tea is <reply> I love this stuff!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ikanobori said: !pie is <reply> PIE PIE PIE http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/taart.jpg or PI PI PI http://ikanobori.jp/storage/pi_e.jpg
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ikanobori said: !pizza is <reply> Mmmm. http://ikanobori.jp/storage/pizza.jpg
<stdin> !info bash | stdin
<ubottu> None is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<stdin> eek
<LjL> !info bash intrepid | ljl
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 564 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<stdin> !info bash | stdin
<ubottu> None is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<stdin> hmm
<jpds> Yeah, PackageInfo doesn't redirect cos it's not part of Encyclopedia.
<stdin> I'm trying to "fix" it
<stdin> it works in /msg :)
<jpds> HOOARY! \o/
<jpds> Nafallo: ^
<LjL> stdin: it *used* to work though
<LjL> don't remember when it broke
<stdin> LjL: it worked when it was a part of Encyclopedia
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-26
<LjL> ah
<stdin> !info bash
<stdin> !info bash
<genii> I guess bash isn't an installable package then?
<stdin> @reload PackageInfo
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 564 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<genii> Ah, nvm
<stdin> !info bash | stdin
<ubottu> stdin: bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 564 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<stdin> ooh
<LjL> !yay | stdin
<ubottu> stdin: Glad you made it! :-)
<stdin> !info bash > stdin
<stdin> no "please see my private message" yet, but better than nothing
 * genii hands stdin a coffee in a special mug stencilled "Stdin...Supybot master!"
<LjL> i hate that see my pm thing anyway :P
<stdin> if I don't put it there, I get moaned at. if I do, I get moaned at.
<LjL> stdin: yeah, that's what happens when you write bots
<stdin> the morel is, stop moaning to stdin ;)
<stdin> I didn't even write the bloody thing :p
<LjL> stdin: i'm content enough that you removed it for me when i use my own parenthesized remark anyway
<stdin> I'll probably get the rest of it working same as Encyclopedia in the morning
<stdin> but "!info thing > someone (Please see message from the bot)" is rare too see
<stdin> @reload PackageInfo
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> !info bash > stdin
<stdin> !info bash | stdin2
<ubottu> stdin2: bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 564 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<stdin> good, disabled dome debugging code and it still works :)
<LjL> stdin: eh, it's rare to see because everyone who was using it stopped...
<stdin> I mean "!info package | nick" is much more common
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> [02:29:56] <dave-ubuntu> ok dumbass ill just change my proxy
<ubottu> In ubottu, noodlesgc said: iphone is "For help on how to sync an iPhone or iPod-Touch with Ubuntu see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone"
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> !iphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<LjL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<LjL> yeah, worth doing
<LjL> !iphone is <reply> For help on how to sync an iPhone or iPod-Touch with Ubuntu see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !ipod touch is <alias> iphone
<LjL> !ipod-touch is <alias> iphone
<LjL> !ipodtouch is <alias> iphone
<Flannel> Wouldn't it be better to have them both in the same factoid?
<Flannel> ipod and *touch are likely interchangable
<LjL> well, classic ipod is quite different afaik
<Flannel> Then again, maybe if you own one you know better than to ever call your touch an ipod or something
<Flannel> right, but including both in a singl factoid may be worthwhile?
<LjL> Flannel: for that matter, the link in !ipod also links to the link in !iphone
<Flannel> Maybe not.  I don't drink that kool-aid, so I obviously am not the one to ask.
<Flannel> Hi dracie, how can we help you today?
<dracie> hey this shell server is blocked on #ubuntu-offtopic, can it get unbanned?
<LjL> !no ipod is <reply> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no iphone is <alias> ipod
<LjL> dracie: a moment please
<dracie> thanks
<LjL> dracie: yes, i can unban it
<LjL> err... it's not banned to begin with?!
<Flannel> LjL: *!*@server1.bshellz.net
<LjL> not in my banlist for #ubuntu
<Flannel> LjL: -offtopic
<dracie> #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> ah
<dracie> idk its stupid when people decide to ban shell servers and online irc clients
<dracie> hehe
<dracie> everyone loses
<LjL> it's not stupid
<LjL> sometimes we just have to do it
<LjL> but bshellz uses identd
<dracie> yeah
<LjL> so no reason to keep it banned
<dracie> yeah I have yet to read about that stuff
<LjL> dracie: it's unbanned
<dracie> thanks
<dracie> =]
<dracie> cheers see u on there
<Flannel> tritium: What'd he do?
<tritium> Flannel: nothing.  It was the nick.
<Flannel> tritium: Erm... He's been a semi-active community member for some time now (and on all previous occassions, we haven't said anything, we've always taken the live/let live approach, with a "only if he's a nuisance" sort of thing).
<tritium> hmm
<tritium> Seems inconsistent.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tritium> We ask to keep discussion family-friendly, and forbid discussion of illegal activity.
 * nalioth gathers dust
<tritium> Hi, nalioth.
<nalioth> *cough*
<nalioth> hi  :)
<Flannel> tritium: It's not abusive, he's not trouble... and for all we know, he's talking about pottery and kilns.
<Flannel> If you go out looking to be offended, you can certainly succeed.  And if he were a trouble maker, I'd come down hard on him for his nick as well.  But he's never caused problems as far as I'm aware
<tritium> I didn't say it was abusive.  Just not family-friendly, and indicative of illegal activitiy.
<tritium> activity*
<tritium> But if you wish to remove it, do as you wish.
<Flannel> I think it sets bad precidence... there's probably a dozen people we could ban re: nicks like that, depending on how you care to define things.
<Flannel> precedent, even.
<Flannel> but, I'll let someone else make that call.
<tritium> To allow it seems inconsistent, for the reasons given above.  I guess we just care about discussion being family-friendly and not illegal.  Nicks, I suppose, we don't care about in that way.
<tritium> Strange, but meh.
<Flannel> Nah, I'm all for nicks being appropriate as well.  But as I previously said, we have no idea if he's a potter.  And I think a false positive in this case is worse than a false negative.
<tritium> OK.
<Flannel> but, now that I've explained, I run off to eat food.  And let someone else make a call, or pocket veto or whatnot.
<tritium> Enjoy.
<ubottu> Scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (LouDawg)
<Flannel> LjL: watchbots being stupid.
<ikonia> Myrtti: you're guide is pretty solid ! thank you
<Myrtti> I added one thing to it today
<Myrtti> just few minutes ago
<Myrtti> forgot to add one screenshot
<ikonia> Myrtti: it gave me some interesting snippets of information for my own issues too, which although good has raised more questions than answers
<gnomefreak> what factoid is ot4ot
<Pici> Not ot5ot
<Myrtti> !ot4ot
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Myrtti> !-ot4ot
<ubottu> ot4ot is <alias> o4o - added by Mez on 2008-07-26 18:20:19
<Pici> gnomefreak: I'll leave it to you, gonna go grab some breakfast
<gnomefreak> Pici: nothing to leave hes banned
<ikonia> milks been done a few times as I recall
<bazhang> in #ubuntu now
<sparky_> Hey, it says i've been banned from the #ubuntu chatroom and I have no clue why!  I havn't been on in almost a week and i'm not one to cause trouble.  so how do I get unbanned?  are you banned by ip or username?
<Myrtti> please standby, checking
<Myrtti> it's my ban for sure
<sparky_> it's your ban?
<Myrtti> I put it in place
<sparky_> oh ok, i see
<Myrtti> that is.
<Myrtti> ok, you seem to be the innocent bystander by the name
<sparky_> ok, is there any way to prevent this in the future?  like stay logged on 24/7.
<Myrtti> well let me explain what has happened
<Myrtti> someone used nicknames TheSpark and sparky_ to perform a malicious attack against users of #ubuntu
<sparky_> oh... definitly not me,  i'm a noob, but i understand 
<Myrtti> the latter seems to be registered to you though
<Myrtti> but I'm going to remove the bans
<sparky_> thank you and i hope they don't do it again
<Myrtti> you should be able to join in now
<sparky_> yep, and thx again for the help/info
<Myrtti> no probs
<sparky_> later, and have a good day
<Myrtti> tata :-)
 * genii sips
<RichiH> fyi, miik is very trollish so if he makes any more problems, it's prolly not worth keeping him
<Pici> Indeed
<LjL> Pici`: you couldn't resist huh
<LjL> go work
<Pici`> LjL: I was getting lagged out anyway.
<LjL> Pici`: ah you were on niven?
<Pici`> LjL: Indeed.
<LjL> yeah niven died
<LjL> niven and zelazny have been killed it would seem
<LjL> there's still hubbard up and split
<LjL> with a hundred or so users on #ubuntu
<ikonia> cristi ban dodging again 
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Cristiniuc cristi still ban dodging - changed ident
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ikonia: With what nick?
<Myrtti> where
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<ikonia> she's left
<Myrtti> oh, so I see
<ikonia> and again as Flexomad
<ikonia> it's learnt to change ident
<genii> UboTwo seems itinerant
<ikonia> any suggestions on what to do with cristi constantly ban dodging
<LjL> genii: i had moved it to hubbard to provide them with a bot
<LjL> ikonia: keep kicking? :)
<ikonia> didn't want it to get too disruptive
<ikonia> left it on mute so it doesn't make noise getting kicked
<ikonia> not sure if thats the best thing
<LjL> ikonia: set +z too
<LjL> ikonia: so she thinks she can talk :P
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> naughty
<ikonia> it's in pm with me hopefully she can just talk to my session and ignore the rest of the channel
<LjL> not again...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, BUGabundo said: !no is bla bla
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, stdin_ said: !no audio64bitjaunty is Please see bug 330814, and try the kernel image update. then comment on the bug report
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, BUGabundo said: !audio64 is Please see bug 330814, and try the kernel image update. then comment on the bug report
<Pici> LjL: Are you sure thats a good idea to add that as a factoid?
<Pici> The kernel patches are on their way in now.
<LjL> Pici: i don't know, i don't know anything about jaunty.
<LjL> freenode--
 * genii kicks kubrick
<ikonia> freenode is really having a hard day 
<genii> Gah
<LjL> i'm getting a headache
<LjL> if only konversation didn't crawl to a halt on splits...
 * genii hands LjL the Advils
<Pici> LjL: Now if we could get people to actually read the topic...
<LjL> Pici: well, that's their problem
<LjL> Pici: anyway, you can be sure i won't deop myself again from hubbard...
<Pici> ikonia: pm :)
<LjL> not today anyway
<ikonia> Pici: sure sure sure
 * Myrtti kicks the servers
 * LjL rolls eyes at #fn
 * genii kicks the servers again for good measure
<ikonia> Pici: ;)
<LjL> ok so now hubbard can see what the other servers type
<LjL> but not vice versa
<LjL> and there's probably a couple of servers who are in a yet different situation
<genii> Man, this is nuts today
<LjL> DISCONNECT HUBBARD for goodness sake
<Pici> ikonia: I spoke to kimi in pm, hopefully he gets the point now.
<Pici> ikonia: If you see pms from him, they're probably from earlier.
<LjL> Pici: freenode - the time machine
<Pici> Silly easily excited people.
<Myrtti> kinda ... intresting
<LjL> has any of the servers you're on overridden the normal #ubuntu topic?
<Pici> ugh
 * genii hands out more of the Advils
<Pici> topyli: What do you think about __mikem.  I'm not sure if I'm just annoyed by him or if this feeling is me wanting to ban him for constantly inciting this type of thing.
<topyli> Pici: he's the ultimate annoyance
<genii> My feeling is most ppl are always sort of annoyed by him
<topyli> then again, he doesn't do much that's very wrong
<Tm_T> Pici: ah, better one
<Pici> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> I'm too old to be able to follow you young lads
 * genii waves his cane at the young uns
<Pici> Get off my lawn!
<genii> Hehe, exactly
 * genii brews a fresh pot of coffee before /away
<LjL> dangerous commands commonly posted by idiots aside from rm -rf and the bash forkbomb?
<eseven73> you guys see Kavity's host?
<LjL> hit and run huh
<LjL> perhaps we're stressing a bit too much on the "no idling" policy? :P
<LjL> anyway, /me isn't going to bitch over hostnames
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-27
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ikanobori said: !ikanobori is <reply> shiny!
<LjL> keep an eye on sandsmark if anyone's around - archlinux idiot
<mrwes> since when can't someone get serious help in #ubuntu-server?
<mrwes> I'm asking simple questions about clamav and this is the kind of answers I get?
<mrwes> <twb> mrwes: because it sucks
<mrwes> <Damm> mrwes, seriously you can't update clamav enough to protect you from the stupidity of windows users
<mrwes> <Damm> mrwes, so updating the datafiles 24hours a day is excessive to most of us
<mrwes> <Damm> perhaps it's not enough for you
<mrwes> <Damm> mrwes, buy some macs
<mrwes> <mrwes> twb: so why the smart ass comments then?
<mrwes> <mrwes> :)
<mrwes> <twb> mrwes: because I'm a smartass.
<mrwes> <mrwes> blah
<mrwes> <twb> And I'm bloody bored
<Flannel> mmmm
<stdin> umm-k
<tritium> Flannel: another foul nick in there tonight
<Flannel> hmm?
<Flannel> Oh, yes.
<Flannel> I'll talk to him about it
<Flannel> He's offtopic too!
<tritium> yes.
<Flannel> And... not paying attention to me, it seems.
<tritium> hmm
<Flannel> I told him, lets see if he responds now.
<Flannel> If not, removal time.
<tritium> ok
<Flannel> Interesting.
<Flannel> Maybe he doesn't know how to change his nick.
<Flannel> Taken care of, at any rate.
<tritium> how so?
<tritium> Ah, he quit.
<Flannel> He... disconnected and then reconnected under a different nick.
<Flannel> stay on topic....
<Flannel> stay on topic....
<tritium> Good night.
<bazhang> * [Crismusg] (n=Casperfo@host-static-92-115-23-181.moldtelecom.md): Petrm  latest ban evasion from 'cristi' (re-banned)
<bazhang> * [dingding] (n=prince@host-static-92-115-23-116.moldtelecom.md): Groza   :/
<bazhang> any solution then just keep kb?
<stdin> ban *!*@host-static-92-115-23-*.moldtelecom.md ?
<bazhang> dingding, you are ban evading multiple times
<dingding> hello i was a bad boy and i got banned what i must do unban ?
<bazhang> cristi, crismusg cristi_ amongst others
<dingding> ok i`m sorry i tried to get help
<bazhang> dingding, you ban evaded many times after the initial ban
<dingding> im sorry
<bazhang> dingding, you will NOT be unbanned at this time.
<dingding> i`m guilty for everything
<bazhang> dingding, and please stop ban evading.
<dingding> waht is ban evading?
<bazhang> dingding, you are well aware you are banned.
<bazhang> dingding, then you change your name and IP address to get back in.
<dingding> i need the help
<dingding> i know what i have done
<dingding> and im sorry
<bazhang> you should have thought of that before you initially spammed the channel and were banned.
<bazhang> 'how can I ruin my system?' repeatedly
<dingding> that was my brother and i take full responsability
<bazhang> dingding, you are not interested in getting help, only disrupting the channel.
<dingding> i can assure that interested in getting help
<dingding> how can i get unbanned?
<bazhang> !coc | dingding 
<ubottu> dingding: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | dingding 
<ubottu> dingding: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> dingding, read those.
<dingding> ok thanks
<dingding> i read those
<dingding> bazhang:i read those
<bazhang> dingding, its not so simple.
<dingding> ooh
<bazhang> dingding, you have repeatedly ban-evaded as well as the bad behaviour
<dingding> yes i did what ever ban-evad means
<bazhang> dingding, and you have shown no reason to unban you.
<bazhang> dingding, you claim it was your brother, when clearly it was not.
<dingding> how can i make a reason to unnban me?
<dingding> it was my brother
<dingding> but i cant prove that
<bazhang> dingding, every time you have ban in the channel you have been disruptive
<dingding> ok
<bazhang> dingding, that is not seeking help.
<dingding> fine
<bazhang> dingding, that is taking over the channel for fun (or whatever you are thinking)
<dingding> for fun?
<dingding> that is not true
<dingding> what fun is in get banned?
<bazhang> dingding, why would you type 'how can I ruin my system?' many times
<dingding> because i wanted to change from ubuntu to fedora an i repeated it two or three times
<bazhang> more than 3 times.
<dingding> ok four
<dingding> :-?
<bazhang> dingding, 14.
<dingding> waht?
<dingding> 14
<dingding> ?
<bazhang> yes.
<dingding> oh my dear
<dingding> i did not realized !! :-((
<bazhang> you were asked to stop repeatedly, and ignored, even after being removed you rejoined and started again.
<bazhang> then you began ban-evading (changing your name and internet address)
<dingding> sorry but i sometimes dont read everything
<bazhang> dingding, then you are not ready to join a busy channel like #ubuntu .
<dingding> im ready because i learned my lesson!
<bazhang> dingding, ban evasion is against freenode policy, by the way.
<bazhang> dingding, so continuing to do that is not a wise choice.
<dingding> what is ban evasion
<dingding> im a romanian
<dingding> i dont know this word
<bazhang> cristi -->cristi_--->crismusg-->dingding-->etc
<dingding> ooh this is ban evasion -changing my names?
<bazhang> change your ip address very slightly too.
<dingding> ok
<bazhang> dingding, please dont play like you dont understand.
<dingding> i know that now
<dingding> i didn`t know that changing my ip and names is illegal
<bazhang> dingding, you were able to disrupt the channel in perfectly good English before.
<dingding> that because i am the first in my class at english
<bazhang> dingding, if you are doing it to avoid a ban on a channel, it is against freenode policy
<dingding> but im not Einstein 
<dingding> im not doing to avoid ban
<bazhang> dingding, you should pose help questions to ubuntuforums
<dingding> that is not fast
<bazhang> dingding, as you have only been disruptive in #ubuntu
<dingding> i will not be distruptive anymore
<dingding> i promise
<dingding> if you catch me again you will ban me forever
<bazhang> catch you again?
<dingding> if i break the rules again 
<bazhang> dingding, you are not unbanned as of now
<dingding> i know that
<bazhang> dingding, please read carefully (NOT)
<bazhang> dingding, so what do you mean by 'again'?
<dingding> i braked once
<bazhang> dingding, no, many times.
<dingding> so if i do that one more time is again
<dingding> ok many times
<bazhang> dingding, you plan on continuing to ban evade?
<dingding> no
<bazhang> dingding, then what do you mean by 'if you catch me again'?
<dingding> i mean if i do that again
<bazhang> ban evade?
<dingding> it does not mean that i do it once more
<bazhang> dingding, do what
<dingding> i dont ban evade now
<bazhang> dingding, ban evade?
<dingding> yes ban evade
<dingding> it means that i will not ban evade once more
<bazhang> dingding> if you catch me again you will ban me forever
<bazhang> dingding, you are going to try again?
<dingding> if i do it once more you will ban me forever
<bazhang> dingding, that is against freenode policy, and not for me to decide.
<bazhang> dingding, but yes you will be re-banned under your new name if you try to ban evade in #ubuntu
<dingding> what is against the policy -to say sorry?
<bazhang> dingding, policy = rules
<dingding> my name will not be changed anymore
<bazhang> dingding, why not get help in #ubuntu-ro
<bazhang> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<dingding> there is no one able to help me
<dingding> you know romanian?
<dingding> i tried several times
<bazhang> well dingding you are clearly not able to behave in #ubuntu .
<dingding> give me one chance
<bazhang> dingding, no.
<dingding> the only one in you life
<bazhang> dingding, you have had many chances already
<dingding> no
<bazhang> dingding, at least 6 times you have ban-evaded.
<dingding> ok i dont even understand the ban-evade thing so i can not tell you how many times i did it
<bazhang> dingding, you will NOT be unbanned at this time.
<dingding> but when?
<bazhang> dingding, when you have shown you are ready to tell the truth, and be responsible for your actions.
<dingding> i am telling the truth and i learnd my lesson and i will try or be responsible
<dingding> I PROMISE
<bazhang> dingding, you have shown no reason to believe your promises, as you have disrupted the channel every time.
<dingding> if i try or distrupt the channel one more time you can ban me forever
<dingding> and i am ubuntu novice so i need help
<bazhang> dingding, no.
<bazhang> dingding, not going to unban at this time.
<dingding> but i recognized that im guilty
<dingding> ok
<dingding> fine
<dingding> bye
<bazhang> bye
<dingding> im back
<bazhang> dingding, back where
<dingding> back to the judge
<topyli> dingding: anything else we can help ou with? if not, please leave this channel. we need it for work
<bazhang> dingding, please part this channel.
<topyli> should have kept my mouth shut, got him in pm now :)
<bazhang> whenwhenwhenwhen
<topyli> right now
<bazhang> hehe I meant 'when will I be unbanned!!!1!'
<topyli> actually he's lamenting that he's never going to be unbanned
<Flannel> Woe is him.
<Flannel> oh, lackaday.
<bazhang> well blaming the brother and ban-evading multiple times is not a very nice big credibility builder :)
<topyli> i told him to give it good time and thought and try again sometime in the not-so near future. he claims he doesn't have time for that, will look for support elsewhere
<topyli> good idea
<Myrtti> good morning
<bazhang> hi!
<bazhang> oh that is rich
<bazhang> icebuntu accusing me of stalking him
<Myrtti> lolwhat
<topyli> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bazhang> <Icebuntu> dingding:  he ( bazhang ) follows me to and most of my friends and lots of others etc .. etc
<bazhang> this was in response to dingding asking why I was following him :/
<Myrtti> bazhang: where?
<bazhang> Myrtti, #kubuntu
<Myrtti> yay.
<bazhang> dingding is banned several times over in #ubuntu
<topyli> could we finally bring the firewall factoid up to date? suggestion: "Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. An Uncomplicated Firewall configuration tool (ufw) is included as well. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html for instructions"
<bazhang> nice topyli 
<bazhang> err idea (sorry)
<topyli> i see no point advertising guarddog and firestarter at this day and age. the wiki page mentions them at the end
<bazhang> what about gufw
<topyli> oh i didn't know there is such a thing
<bazhang> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.6-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 305 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<bazhang> nufw seems weird though
<bazhang> nufw (source: nufw): a per-user firewalling daemon that interferes with libipq
<ikonia> I'm not confortable with dingdindg in #kubuntu
<ikonia> it's a known troll and was bandoding all wekk
<ikonia> week
<bazhang> we are watching closely ikonia 
<ikonia> I don't see why someone who knows what they are doing re: being a pain and consistnatly ban evading should be allowed in #kubuntu to get help - the point of being banned is as a punishment (eg: not get help) 
<ikonia> I spent a good part of day trying to keep on top of the ban dodging
<stdin> ikonia: I'd be more comfortable to wait and see if they misbehave in #k than just outright ban
<ikonia> stdin: I take the point, just making it clear that this week has beenterrible behaviour constant ben evasion - (known ban evasion nick/ident/ip changes) and rude pm's
<stdin> bans should generally be channel-specific, unless there's a "good reason"
<stdin> the definition of "good reason" is not well defined however
<ikonia> stdin: I think his behaviour - is a good reason
<ikonia> (in my personal view)
<bazhang> well in that light then shadeslayer qualifies as well.
<ikonia> yes, although to his credit he's kept out of ubuntu since being told that ban dodging is against freenode poilicy
<bazhang> he was ban dodging a lot too
<ikonia> he was yes
<bazhang> and generally very disruptive in both channels.
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> with lots of nonsensical questions
<ikonia> I wouldn't have let him in either until he got the message - but that wasn't my call to make 
<bazhang> well he quit
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I expect he'll show up in #ubuntu in about 25 minutes
<stdin> best not to ban anyone from here unless they are abusive to ops
<bazhang> I am guessing he ban evades for the 7th (?) time
<ikonia> stdin: sorry, I wasn't saying ban from in here 
<stdin> he's in #xubuntu
<bazhang> :/
<ikonia> christel: new cloak ?
<ikonia> daemon = daemonFC ?
<ikonia> ip doen't match up
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> that is xavierg2003
<ikonia> yes, I saw him change nick
<christel> ikonia: noo, been wearing it for a year atleast :)
<ikonia> christel: never noticed the exherbo.christel bit
<christel> aah :)
<ikonia> dingding back in #xubuntu and #kubuntu 
 * Myrtti grumbles
<Myrtti> https://twitter.com/s_constantine/status/1400004702
<ikonia> Myrtti: is that you ?
<Myrtti> no...
<Myrtti> that's a friend who works for Nokia
<Myrtti> I *want* THAT phone
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> what does this mean 
<ikonia> 10:01 -wispurs(n=home@c-76-27-242-229.hsd1.or.comcast.net)- [Op'sProTection]
<ikonia> I got that in my irssi log when I kicked wispurs
<Myrtti> it's a script
<ikonia> is it just his nick relname field and my irrsi borked up again ?
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> the auto join
<bazhang> hope he didnt pay for that protection :)
<Myrtti> that manages him to rejoin
<ikonia> ops protection
<ikonia> clearly seasoned at being kicked
<Myrtti> mirc script to the boot
<Myrtti> http://www.mircscripts.com/cgi-bin/file.php?id=816
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<bazhang>  [Andersffs] (n=shitbag@pc37.net172.koping.net): purple
<ikonia> ughh
<bazhang> thought chanserv or bots would catch that
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> getting ready to remove bluzno
<bazhang> tired of his targetting users and saying winblowz etc
<Myrtti> have you thanked a FLOSS developer today?
<Myrtti> I've already sent two emails to Terminator and irssi developers
<bazhang> he seems to be trolling frankly
<ikonia> Myrtti: not today - but I did yesterday, is that acceptable
<Myrtti> ikonia: yeah :-)
<ikonia> good good
<topyli> oh yes, thanks for the reminder
<topyli> i need to thank the syncevolution guy, an oft-forgotten hero :)
<bazhang> I'm betting that bluzno gets about 10 minutes 'sleep' :)
<ikonia> bazhang: we know thats the truth, I wasn't going to take anything forward as he was making lots of mistakes and getting stropped/clever with me
<ikonia> bazhang: he'll be back in 10-15 as you suggest
<bazhang> ikonia, I am amazed you hung on as long as you did, with all the ban issues etc
<bazhang> thoughts on agua (debian user)?
<ikonia> just come back from the shop
<ikonia> no idea 
<ikonia> bazhang: yeah - this is no ubuntu problems, give him a nudge if he asks again
<ikonia> not a fan of his smart mouth either
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> dingding back in #k
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> oh fun dingding now in PM
<mneptok> let's call that person "one_stroke_short_of_three"
<ikonia> kept pm'ing me alll yesterday
<ikonia> as the user Flexomad
<ikonia> "please un ban me
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> saying this while he's ban dodging
<mneptok>  /m ikonia plz unban me kthx
<mneptok>  /m ikonia plz unban me kthx NOW plz kthx
<ikonia> "you won't regret it" - and as he's typing that he's joining #ubuntu ???
<ikonia> mneptok: thats almost the exact script
<Pici> coincidence?
<mneptok> ikonia: yeah, i'm working on getting it fully automated so i din't have to watch your responses.
<ikonia> 15:23 <Flexomad> if you unban me you will not regret
<ikonia> yet he ban dodged again today
<topyli> i wonder what he's offering to make it worth your while
<mneptok> isn't "Flexomad" a Ford trademark for the 1950's era car floor mats?
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> "DRIVE THE 1952 FORD COUPE! PUSH-O-LUXE RADIO TUNING AND FLEXOMAD CARPETING!"
<bazhang> first time is coincidence, second time happenstance, third time enemy action
<ikonia> bazhang: what abotu the 10th
<bazhang> ikonia, haha
<bazhang> dingding> hey do what i say  dingding> pres the ''y'',''e'' ,''s'' keys and hit enter
<topyli> ikonia: tenth time is your own fault :(
<mneptok> or Xenu.
<mneptok> gawd i want to dry-hump this new UMA cell phone
<mneptok> *and* slap GOOG for not having UMA in the G1
<ikonia> mneptok: hows the new job going ?
<mneptok> ikonia: slowly. i'm only working ~10-20h per week until our move is completed.
<mneptok> hopefully that will be done shortly after the MySQL conf in late April
<ikonia> good good
<mneptok> ](ohplzgawd)
<mneptok> woo was in NM last week and found us a rental house
<ikonia> NM ?
<mneptok> New Mexico, USA
<ikonia> wow, I didn't think it was mexico you where going to 
<ikonia> I must have miss-read
<mneptok> tr[i]tium and his wife are playing storage area for one of our suitcases. very nice to know we have some essentials all ready for our arrival.
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> very cool
<bazhang> that must be a huge suitcase
<ikonia> tritium: if you could pick the best stuff out of mneptok's suitcase and let me know your ebay account, thanks
<mneptok> and we'll be arriving right around the time they baby is due. so we can play "Emergency Diaper Delivery" ;)
<mneptok> *their
<mneptok> ikonia: the mummified genitalia collection is *never* that far from em.
<mneptok> *me
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<topyli> there! fan mail sent :)
<bazhang> dingding says he will PM me for the next 64 years if I dont unban him today
<ikonia>  /ignore will solve that
<Pici> Is he predicting that IRC will still be active in 64 years?
<ikonia> Pici: 3d irc will
<bazhang> or that I will be active?
<ikonia> you'll live for ever in a glass jar
<bazhang> oof
<topyli> bazhang: just get busy on the singularity development!
<bazhang> topyli, aye aye cap'n !  :)
<topyli> i have doctorow's "content" as commuter reading. people gave me strange looks when i dropped from my seat one day, after reading that singularity is "the rapture of the nerds"
<topyli> iirc he was quoting someone though
<bazhang> vernor vinge?
<topyli> hmm i think it was someone more, ummm, critical
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> Ken MacLeod
<bazhang> I am betting that dingding will mention he is banned in #ubuntu in 3, 2,
<topyli> "why ebooks rock, part 478"
<Pici> I read both "Down and out in the Magic Kingdom" and "Someone Comes to Town, Someone Leaves Town" in ebook format on my ipod.
<mneptok> i though Second Life was 3D IRC. and that we discovered that *actually seeing the dicks as dicks* was a Bad Idea(tm).
<mneptok> Pici: Cory's an Ubuntu user :)
<topyli> Pici: i have never read any of his fiction
<topyli> then again, i don't read much fiction anymore, should fix that
<topyli> mneptok: there was an exodus of some mac gurus to linux at some point
<topyli> well gurus, evangelists, cool-people, whatever
<bazhang> dingding is just giving out wrong advice in #kubuntu now
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (dingding)
<Pici> bazhang: is he banned from #ubuntu as well?
<bazhang> Pici, multiple times ban-dodger (10 or thereabouts)
<bazhang> ugh he is back 
<Pici> I concidering forwarding moldtelecom to #ubuntu-graylist
<Pici> But that seems a bit extreme for just one user.
<bazhang> do 64 years of PM's qualify as stalking, or do I need to experience all the years first
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/138942/
<Pici> Banned *!*@host-static-92-115-23-*.moldtelecom.md
<Pici> It fits all the other banned hosts.
 * genii stumbles in and makes a fresh pot of coffee
<bazhang> wow 3 of my bans are wasted on cristi/crismusg/dingding/etc
<mneptok> topyli: blame Mark Pilgrim
<genii> bazhang: I just logged in but from backscroll it looks like dingding is being a royal pita
<Myrtti> Pici: I didn't know you could do wildcards on partial hostnames
<Pici> Myrtti: you can use wildcards anywhere
<bazhang> genii, and that is putting it very nicely :)
<mneptok> Regex is like that. - ancient proverb
<genii> Bah, work buzzer. AFK
<genii> Back
<bazhang> classic -ot !support :)
<bazhang> Please be aware that this channel is mainly for jdong discussion.
<genii> Myrtti: I'm curious, did you ever manage to get a monitor and keyboard to plug into that headless server that rebooted?
<Myrtti> no
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> wasn't worth my time and effort to get one
<Myrtti> I did plan to take the harddrive from the server and take it with me here but didn't
 * genii slides Myrtti a large coffee and and a coupon for monitors at newegg 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you know what?
<Tm_T> I thought I replace my failing PATA drives with brand new SATA drive... just to find that SATA chip in this MoBo is failing with newer SATA disks
<Myrtti> :-(
<Tm_T> kinda funny (:
<Myrtti> my foot is killing me again :-(
<Myrtti> everything below waistline is shot
<genii> Maybe it's gonna rain
<Myrtti> my thigh and foot are cramping really b a d
<Myrtti> genii: it rains/rained
<Myrtti> if only I could move my leg without pain, could reach the painkillers
<bazhang> I had that before.
<bazhang> got one of those 'exercize belts' that shake--turned it back to front, and got the blood going again
<bazhang> that and daily doses of garlic to improve circulation works wonders
<Myrtti> oh GOOD GOD the foot kills me
<bazhang> shooting pains?
<bazhang> hip to foot?
<Myrtti> the muscles are in total cramp now, the thigh doesn't cramp anymore but argh
<bazhang> dehydration/low blood sugar as well I would guess
<Myrtti> yeah, need to get some green tea / vitamins when I get most of the pain gone
<bazhang> odd what icebuntu said earlier about me stalking him
<Myrtti> currently I don't even dare to move
<bazhang> he referred to 'friends'
<Seeker`> i've not had cramp from low blood sugar before
<bazhang> wonder if his stalking is in concert with others
<bazhang> stand on your feet for six hours straight 5 days a week then
<Pici> amputate
<Seeker`> i suspect i've had lower blood sugar than most people
<bazhang> Myrtti, try not to overuse the painkillers
<Myrtti> bazhang: I've been without them for a week now and even if I did take them, I'd still have the stomach protection meds ...
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ziroday said: !no cwillu is <reply> cwillu is a factoid that can never be written
<elky> bazhang, i can see where he and grossgrape would strike a friendship
<bazhang> elky, yes, in #some-stalkers-channel or the like
<elky> ubottu is br0ked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is br0ked
<elky> bazhang, where they stalk each other?
<Pici> !-cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic has no aliases - added by LjL on 2009-03-17 00:27:03
<Pici> elky: &^
<Pici> Also, isn't it a bit late for you to be on?
<elky> ah
<bazhang> elky, where they identify targets to stalk
<elky> it's 1.30am on saturday morning
<Pici> Ah.  I forgot it was friday/saturday
<elky> !cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Cwillu is a bot written in lisp
<ubottu> But cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic already means something else!
<elky> !no cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Cwillu is a bot written in lisp
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<bazhang> <Icebuntu> dingding:  he ( bazhang ) follows me to and most of my friends and lots of others etc .. etc  <-- elky from earlier today
<Pici> Where was that?
<bazhang> in #kubuntu Pici 
<elky> !cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Cwillu is a bot written in javascript
<ubottu> But cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic already means something else!
<elky> !no cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Cwillu is a bot written in javascript
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<bazhang> hehe
<Flannel> Hi martin_, how can we help you today?
<genii> bazhang: Is dingdong PMing you or so?
<genii> *dingding
<bazhang> genii, hehe yep
<bazhang> wanting to know when I go offline
<martin_> im only enter for say tnx unbanned
<bazhang> dingdong works too :)
<martin_> and help 
<martin_> im currently customer too this chanel
<martin_> ¬¬
<Pici> martin_: This is not a support channel. 
<LjL> uhm, look at arcsighter in #ubuntu
<LjL> that looks like bad *network* lag to me
<genii> Sorry if I'm not on the ball right now in #k but work keeps yanking me away
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> you are more on the ball then anyone around genii 
 * genii tries to balance on abig circus ball but falls ungracefully off
<bazhang> I'm just trying to hide from more dingding'age
<genii> bazhang: Ah, I understand
<genii> I'll have an hour without interruption during my lunch which will be in about 10 minutes. After that likely patchy again
<bazhang> I have another 64 years of this :(
<genii> bazhang: Ouch
<Pici> LjL: Did you speak to lupin last week or so about randomly pming people?
<LjL> Pici: i more like... banned him
<bazhang> dingding/cristi/crismusg/etc has logged off #kubuntu ; am guessing will try to enter #ubuntu again (moldova IP)
<bazhang> have to take off for now
<ikonia> bazhang: already aware :)
<bazhang> ikonia, thanks :)
<Pici> ikonia: I've revised the #ubuntu ban, they shouldn't be able to enter.
<ikonia> Pici: oh really, what did you change it to ?
<ikonia> Pici: you where talking about greylisting earlier
<Pici> *!*@host-static-92-115-23-*.moldtelecom.md
<LjL> pici++
<ikonia> just seen it
<Pici> ikonia: I was, but its silly for just one person.
<LjL> Pici: although, why do they call it a "static" host if it changes? >:
<ikonia> be interesting to see how that works
<LjL> stupid ISP
<ikonia> LjL: I did wonder that on the first day 
<Pici> icebuntu back too
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> now really time to leave :(
<ikonia> ha ha
 * Pici palms
<ikonia> ?
<topyli> mneptok: i do blame pilgrim
<topyli> in a good way of course :)
<Pici> ikonia: just some user complaining that I'm stalking them
<LjL> tis a good question, what does the "gk" in "gksudo" mean?
<ikonia> ooh really bazhang is a stalker too
<ikonia> according to icebuntu
<LjL> if it's short for "gtk" as i assumed, they could just have used "gtk"
<ikonia> it's stalker central in here
 * LjL stalks ikonia
 * ikonia crys
 * LjL stalks ikonia's grammar
<ikonia> which grammar mistake this time ?
<LjL> well, orthography perhaps
<LjL> third person of "cry" is...
<ikonia> ......errrrrr
<ikonia> no idea
<Pici> cries
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> right word, wrong spelling
<LjL> [17:38:31] * Icebuntu love ya all murlidhar will see ya on im and fb 
<LjL> in #ubuntu
<LjL> does this deserve a redirect to -ops to make a rant on how you should stay ontopic?
<Pici> ugh
<ikonia> LjL: done it
<Pici> LjL: seems like ikonia thinks so
<LjL> alright
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> Pici: and it's not going to be a rant
<ikonia> I'm changing it to a ban
<ikonia> he's been told enough
<ikonia> and he logged out after he breaks the rules - which is his usuabl trick
<genii> Bah. That idiot is still nickspamming
<ikonia> genii: which one
<bazhang> in many many channels :)
<genii> ikonia: jtholmes/jtisme/jth2    etc etc
<bazhang> 10 #ubuntu channels
<ikonia> oops, not noticed him
<LjL> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic | christel
<ubottu> christel: No, you can't have a pony. Much less so when you're magnetron
<christel> :(
<christel> but i wanna pony wanna pony wanna pony
 * christel stomps
<ikonia> I know where you can get a sparkle pony ?
<christel> ooooh? 
<ikonia> yeah,....you like that
<christel> :D
<ikonia> although it comes with a heavey price
<ikonia> </trolls> 
<ikonia> just teasing
<christel> hehe
<mneptok> christel: a magical goat for the person that delivers Monty Program's Freenode group approval. ;)
<ikonia> magical goat....this I have to see
<christel> hahaha
<christel> ill get Dave2 right on it!
<Dave2> :o
<bazhang> though with mneptok maybe better not to :)
 * mneptok flashes Dave2 a mano cornuta
<ikonia> time to drive home, laters ladies and gents
<bazhang> bye
<christel> mneptok: i have rudely pm'ed you!
<mneptok> and i ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4
<topyli> i thanked a dev today, and he hadn't heard of "thank a dev day". was surprised and told me i had "made his personal dev day today"
<topyli> 3
<topyli> <3 even
<Pici> 4
<topyli> <4
<Pici> 3 is < 4
<topyli> is not, when 3 represents ur hart!
<Pici> What happened to $randomurl
<nickspoon> "Thank a dev day"?
<topyli> nickspoon: oh you haven't heard about it either. today, you thank developers of your favorite programs by email
<nickspoon> Aw, that's lovely. :3
<LjL> i'll send an email to myself about the floodbots.
<Pici> Will you actually read it?
<LjL> nah...
<LjL> even assuming it doesn't end into the spam folder
<nickspoon> "Dear LjL, thank you very much for your work. I would like to have your babies, and I am now moulding my life after your divine word. Love, LjL."
<topyli> hehehe
<topyli> that will surely fold out as a very sad love story
<LjL> tis the story of my life.
<topyli> :(
<topyli> nickspoon: i lost your interdimensional bear novel before i read it. can i have another copy?
<topyli> pln txt plz thx
<LjL> interdim...?
<nickspoon> topyli: Haha, you really want to read that?
<LjL> i do
<topyli> i can try :)
<nickspoon> I never actually went back and edited it. It's abysmal.
<LjL> nickspoon: that's expected given you wrote it, doesn't matter
<topyli> i'm sure it is
<nickspoon> I wrote it in a month. It's 50,000 words, just about.
<topyli> bah, kerouac wrote novels overnight!
<topyli> and it shows, but that's not the point :)
<nickspoon> Kerouac was crazy anyway.
<topyli> no doubt
<nickspoon> "In praise of Character in the Bleak inhuman Loneliness" was one of his tips for Spontaneous Prose.
<topyli> it was like the punk rock scene. "come along! let's do whatever comes to mind! let's write about that! everybody is a writer!"
<topyli> just guessing, i wasn't there :)
<nickspoon> Too busy being all muddy and naked, as my permanent image of Finnish people is.
<topyli> yeah but i do salute their effort
<nickspoon> It produced some decent art, but also an awful lot of rubbish.
<topyli> no doubt they thought about moving to finland and just living with the natives, but they tried to change their own culture. this is why i praise them
<topyli> of course, in finland they'd have been bloody foreigners anyway, they would never have been able to relax as they did at home
<topyli> nickspoon: some of kerouac's stuff is good. burroughs of course is one of a kind, the rest, i never could put my finger on
<nickspoon> Kerouac just seems to be writing sentences for the sake of writing sentences.
<topyli> yes
<LjL> you mean like me?
<topyli> i'm not sure that's bad though
<LjL> anyway how's about you two *don't* follow our bad example and instead keep using -offtopic for random chatter
<nickspoon> Being used to beautifully crafted prose like that of Thomas Hardy and Oscar Wilde it's rather jarring.
<LjL> Thomas Hardy Heron?
<topyli> i always took kerouac as poetry, not prose
<topyli> he just takes a little more space :)
<LjL> anyway can i see this "novel" or not? :(
<topyli> btw this guy was doing the beat thing in finland already in the 30s. trying to find out if he's been translated: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volter_Kilpi
<topyli> lousy article
<topyli> one of his novels has a better article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alastalon_salissa
<topyli> yes there are translations: http://kirjasto.sci.fi/vkilpi.htm
<topyli> "the humbler people of the parish" is important, and translated. the list doesn't know of a translation of "alastalon salissa", which is sad
<LjL> [19:19:23] <-- cristi has left this channel.
<LjL> not sure if it's the same cristi now
<topyli> meh, they just translated the titles for the list. i'll shut up now until you learn finnish
<tritium> ikonia: will do ;)
<tritium> @btlogin
<tritium> Flannel: I see the subject of our discussion the other night is back.
 * genii sips and thinks about smotpokers
<ianto> Hello, does anyone know where to find the RT sys admin's channel?
<LjL> rt what?
<ianto> sys admin
<ianto> The people who run Request Tracker
<LjL> i'm afraid i've no idea myself
<ianto> OK, jorge told me to ask in here to find it
<LjL> sure, maybe someone else here knows
<LjL> try asking in #ubuntu-irc too perhaps
<ianto> Thanks, I've asked there too
<Pici> ianto: #canonical-sysadmin
<ianto> Pici: Thanks a lot :)
<Pici> ianto: Er. I mean, you do mean rt.ubuntu.com ?
<genii> Hm. dingding returns.
<ianto> Pici: Yeah
<topyli> this guy has to be dealt with
<ikonia> LjL: trying to work that out, 
<topyli> i think this is freenode business by now
<Pici> which guy?
<topyli> dingding
<topyli> aka whatever he's been before
<ikonia> topyli: sorting it
<topyli> ikonia: thanks
<genii> ikonia: Hehe... really letting dingding have it
<topyli> where is this? i want to see :)
<ikonia> it's not acceptable to tell someone to re-install the OS for an xserver problem when nothing else has been tried
<topyli> oh found t
<dingding> hello
<dingding> ikonia banned me for no reason
<topyli> dingding: he did not
<dingding> i was not spaning
<ikonia> dingding: I explained the reason to you - you have been giving out questionable advice all day - you where told clearly to stop and you agruged about it
<dingding> or do something bad
<dingding> i gived an advice and bang i get a ban
<ikonia> dingding: you have previous history as an IRC issue so I chose not to argue it in public channel with you
<ikonia> that is the facts
<dingding> nobody told me to stop
<dingding> that was something else
<dingding> but this ban is unjustified
<topyli> dingding: you are bad for the channel. people might take your ill advice. you have been told to stop it, and you don't listen. when you are banned, you evade the ban
<ikonia> dingding: I told you to stop 
<dingding> it is not mentioned in ubuntu code
<topyli> this is not good behavior dingding
<ikonia> if you are not bright enough to realise that giving out dangerouse/bad advice to people is not part of the code of conduct then you need to not give advice
<dingding> abd you behavior is not good 
<dingding> to ban me for nothing
<ikonia> I've explained the reasons
<dingding> your reasons are not clear and just
<dingding> i want to talk to the boss
<ikonia> I'll spell them out 1 time for you
<ikonia> 1.) you have history as an IRC issue
<dingding> this is abuse and discrimination
<ikonia> 2.) your advice was bad / dangerous to users
<ikonia> 3.) you argued the request to stop 
<ikonia> 4.) you where then TOLD to stop
<ikonia> 5.) you continue to argue
<dingding> I was not
<dingding> i am not
<topyli> *sigh*
<dingding> i want to talk to the boss
<topyli> dingding: the URL to the complaint procedure is in this channel's topic
<dingding> ok
<topyli> please part the channel, we need it for work
<dingding> i dont find the url
<dingding> please give it to me
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam 
<topyli> meanwhile, i'm pretty sure your bans will stand
<ianto> Just a quick question, since I am founder of an Ubuntu LoCo channel, how do you, the #ubuntu-ops come into play there?
<ikonia> if others feel this is harsh I'll be happy to remove the ban and apologise
<Nafallo> ianto: you want to be in #ubuntu-irc then
<dingding> i was banned for givind an advice nobody correct me and ikonia started to yellow at me
<ikonia> you've said that
<ikonia> dingding: if there is nothing else please leave the channel and go about your irc day 
<dingding> ikonia:i never talk to you because you are abusing 
<ikonia> ok
<topyli> ianto: i think loco channel business should be handled on #ubuntu-irc
<topyli> might be wrong, let someone verify
<ianto> topyli: OK cool that is no problem
<ianto> I think that Nafallo said that too
<topyli> okay then
<ianto> I shall part and bid you all adieu then ;)
<topyli> have fun :)
<topyli> dingding: please part this channel
 * jussi01 waves
<ikonia> hey hey jrib 
<topyli> thanks and hi jussi01 :)
<ikonia> jussi01_: even
<jussi01> ikonia: still wrong :P
<ikonia> as always
<topyli> there are still things in this messy world you can trust
<jussi01> you still up for the trip?
<ikonia> yup yup yup
<ikonia> had a sniff on flights
<jussi01> :)
<topyli> jussi01: get me hired in your company
<jussi01> topyli: hehehe
<topyli> directly to business, as they say :)
<jussi01> whats the .de phone prefix?
<ikonia> 32 ?
<topyli> jussi01: best resume/reply intercourse i've ever had right there :)  ^
<jussi01> hahhahahahhahahah
<topyli> hehe
<jussi01> hrm... ive got a thing that says its +49
<jussi01> _grumbles_
<ikonia> probably is 49 - I was working from memory 
<stdin> google agrees with 49
<ikonia> google never lies
<topyli> must be true!
<topyli> jussi01 is making a conference call with germany
<ikonia> nah, he's talking to dirty hot german phone lines
<ikonia> obviously.....
<topyli> same thing
<ikonia> "conference calls"
<jussi01> hahahhaha
<topyli> this man just does it with entire nations
<jussi01> ikonia: also, Ive a strong possibility of tickets to the blackburn game if you arent busy...
<topyli> he's australian after all you know!
<ikonia> jussi01: date and location
<jussi01> anfield, 11th april
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> saturday - do-able
<ikonia> keep me updated
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Ill let you know for sure next week, but its extremely likely. 
<ikonia> ta
<jussi01> stdin: I just noticed -irc ...
<jussi01> ...
<ikonia> see what comes through to the council
<ikonia> I'm quite open to if people think that was too harsh I'll remove the ban and apologise
<ikonia> I just believe it's gone on too long and he's an issue 
<stdin> jussi01: prepare for an email of epic proportions ;)
<jussi01> I didnt see the incident. care to post me some logs?
<ikonia> jussi01: he basiclly just blindly told someone to re-install the OS - no trouble shooting no anything
<ikonia> jussi01: he's been ban doding in #ubuntu for about 5 days, about 10 - 15 times
<ikonia> jussi01: thats the only rason he's in kubuntu
<ikonia> he was giving questionable advice earlier also 
<topyli> ikonia: you ave nothing to worry about, you're correct in this
<ikonia> he was asked to stop - argued, he was told to stop, argued, he was removed
<stdin> if the "bad advice" isn't a reason, the offtopic-ness is
<ikonia> stdin: pick your reason - there is enough ammo
<topyli> the ban evading makes him even worse
<stdin> and it's not like they didn't know not to argue in the channel, he was told several times before
<stdin> including by me
<topyli> he comes here explaining it was his brother
<ikonia> I personally believe the intention is to be a pain - backed up be 10 ban evading incidents
<ikonia> he knows how to change nick/ident/ip on demand - so he should know how to a.) advise someone sensible b.) take advice before being told c.) respond to being told to stop 
<ikonia> I saw the k-truck today 
<ikonia> on my way home from work 
<ikonia> it was transporting internet trolls, want to see ?
<ikonia> http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/kline_truck.jpg
<nixternal> heh, we have a ton of those trucks here in Chicago
 * genii twitches, then clicks spastically
<jussi01> ikonia: hehe, I have a pickture of similar truck in helsnki
<ikonia> ooh really :( I've never seen one in the UK
<ikonia> I was laughing hard
<topyli> i think i have seen one in helsinki as well :)
<ikonia> oh, gutted
<topyli> by the pasila station
<topyli> not the truck but the container, waiting to be loaded on a train
<ikonia> it was a new thing for me
<ikonia> I was going to look for the kline train on monday  ;)
<jussi01> hehe
<topyli> in pasila, helsinki there is also a company near the station. all i know about them is the logo on the building, it's exactly like the suse lizard
<topyli> i don't think they do suse in helsinki
<ikonia> no-where does suse any more ;)
<topyli> oh there is that too
<topyli> the logo is still on the building so the company must do something else then
<topyli> btw i do need to join a company soon, i'm leaving the university anyway at the end of april. i've had enough of begging for more money instead of working
<topyli> i lasted six years!
<ikonia> you picked a bad time to leave with a global econimic crash 
<topyli> meh
<topyli> might as well write my dissertation at home or in the gutter, as long as they don't make me earn money for the university on the side
<topyli> i swear, the only people that are actually paid by the university are professors and janitors
<topyli> everybody else is a basically a bum
<topyli> i will never be a professor, since all they have time for is teaching and administration. they're expected to publish too, so all their evenings and weekends and vacations go to actual scientific work
<topyli> no thanks
<topyli> they will never hire me as a janitor, i'm overqualified
<topyli> solution: go help open source companies :)
<ikonia> open source cleaning - I like it
<topyli> cleanse your sources!
<jussi01> topyli: I hear ISS is hiring... :P
<ikonia> ISS ?
<topyli> jussi01: i think they're not very interested in opening up :(
<jussi01> issworld.com ;)
<topyli> i'll probably end up doing that, or support
<topyli> will not regret, at least for a while
<topyli> also, academics are pretty forgeving. they tend to look at your deeds not person
 * genii thinks about the benevolent universe of academia
<topyli> right :)
<topyli> where everybody works together to advance a common goal
<genii> Well, or compete for a Nobel ... ;)
<topyli> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Double_Helix
<topyli> genii: ^
 * genii twitches, then clicks
<topyli> great book if you don't mind the history but take a look at how he saw it. wonderful account of an ambitious work and, well, ambitioon
<genii> Cool
<topyli> i'm a professional student of the history of science and ideas, remember :)
<genii> Well, I'll see you all from home in a bit. /away til then
<s3r3n1t7> I've been asked by LjL to tell/explain what has happened/is happening in #ubuntu. Paxt has been talking to people offtopic for quite some time, he's been told to go to the offtopic channel but refuses to listen. He's been asking quite a few times if he can have a chat in #ubuntu, but he refuses to go. 
<LjL> s3r3n1t7: he's now banned, but please keep us informed if he does something more silly even in other channels because it smells like a rat to me
<LjL> i.e. not just your everyday troll
<LjL> although it's just gut feeling
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, will do. I'll be around for another hour or 2-3, depending on how things go. Thank you for your time. 
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, and generally your gut feelings are like Gibb's ... they're true
<LjL> it's more like my memory fails me
<LjL> i.e. that "Paxt" nickname rings a bell, but i'm not sure which
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, it happens to all of us. 
<topyli> paxt is well known
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, sounds like someone remembers him.
<topyli> looks like there is a special thing with paxt and you s3r3n1t7. no bans or kicks except after exchanges with you
<LjL> yes, it sounded that way from the stuff he said
<topyli> i have no idea about further specifics
<s3r3n1t7> topyli, there was a long discussion about encryption and other stuff before hand. However, since he didn't want to back down i asked LjL to take a look in offtopic channel. After that he said the ban. 
<s3r3n1t7> s/said/set
<LjL> i'm off. watch digitalkiwi too, and i have my good reasons to say that
<LjL> s3r3n1t7: nope, i gave them !offtopic first
<topyli> s3r3n1t7: good idea, thanks
<LjL> also, he CTCP'd me repeatedly
<LjL> that's what i asked him to stop doing, earlier
<s3r3n1t7> topyli, my main reason for asking LjL to take a look there was because he wrote netherlands as neichterlands, which can be taken offensive in 2 ways. 
<LjL> i just call it dutchland
<topyli> eh
<topyli> well i can see that
<topyli> i can only babysit -offtopic though
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, there's no prob with that. neichterlands is way to similar to 2 words which i take offense to.
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, and well i am dutch, so cant see how dutchland or something like that can be taken wrong. 
<LjL> the you-know-which-channel trolls are really getting on my nerves
<jussi01> LjL: part it then...
<jussi01> ...
<LjL> jussi01: i'm not in it.
<LjL> they're in #ubuntu, on the other hand.
<jussi01> LjL: ahh... me neither...
<LjL> and i DO believe freenode has a clear policy against trollpit channels
<LjL> and when their ops ARE around, there's seriously no excuse
<LjL> jussi01: also, i'm probably not talking about the channel you think i'm talking about
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, i may just be pure dumb in this case ... but what channel would this all be about?
<jussi01> LjL: quite possibly...
<LjL> s3r3n1t7: there's a reason why i didn't mention names :)
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, there's a reason for everything ... but now i'm just curious 
<LjL> you'll have to live with it
<s3r3n1t7> LjL, i guess so. Didn't you have to go somewhere? :p
<LjL> yeah
<topyli> hmmm s3r3n1t7, do you have some other business here? you might want to part the channel if you don't
<topyli> we need it for work you know, to talk with nasties
<s3r3n1t7> topyli, ah right, my apologies. I'm fine for the rest, have fun talking with the nasties (would be fun to see you handle them)
<topyli> hehe
<s3r3n1t7> topyli, best of luck. I'll be sure to poke you if i see one. 
<topyli> thanks
<bazhang> dingding finally went overboard in #kubuntu I see
<Lenin_Cat> I made a more regulated politics channel ##politicaltalk could you add it to the !politics factoid
<bazhang> Lenin_Cat, thanks for the suggestion
<bazhang> Lenin_Cat, please dont idle here if you have no further business
<bazhang> <Grant-A> Was Russian required to be learned in USSR Poland?
<bazhang> :/
<topyli> grant-a made a mistake, it's all okay
<bazhang> he just spouts stuff like that day in and day out
<topyli> yes he is generally a bit unstable
<topyli> or dumb, i don't know
<topyli> which is not a crime :)
<topyli> iirc i have kicked him from -ot a couple of times, or been close to doing it. can't be sure now
<bazhang> its just that some people actually studied this stuff in school, and he never acknowledges error, but just keeps on going
<topyli> there is a similarity with mikem, can't put a finger on it
<bazhang> its not a crime but annoying as heck.
<topyli> indeed, even he must have been to school
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-28
<bazhang> @mark lenin_cat #ubuntu-offtopic Lenin_Cat> lets go to ##politicaltalk
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> bazhang: lenin_cat is a long term problem. one of these days i will ban him if someone doesn't do it first
<topyli> now i'm off to bed, once i handle this pm
<bazhang> topyli, night
<topyli> night bazhang
<kitche> is edgex- anyones bot here or no?
<Pricey> not that i'm aware of
<kitche> not sure if it's abot but has scripts at least for user peaks and such
<crdlb> tritium: fyi, I'm pretty sure that ban in #ubuntu won't work :)
<tritium> crdlb: because?
<tritium> Are you referring to it being short-duration due to his dynamic IP?
<crdlb> because you need nick!?=username!host
<crdlb> err @host
<tritium> Which it was.
<tritium> @btlogin
<crdlb> it's missing the '?='
<crdlb> maybe I'm mistaken, but I tried it on myself and it didn't seem to work
<tritium> No, it doesn't need ?=
<tsimpson> tritium: you do need the ?= or *
<tritium> tsimpson: I'll check the ban.  I didn't do anything differently than I have the past 4 years.
<tritium> I'm not concerned about it.  It was a dhcp host, so he'll be back before too long anyway.
<tsimpson> tritium: currently n=user is not the same is i=user
<Pricey> Indeed.
<crdlb> bye then :)
<tritium> So, /mode +b user@host won't work now?
<tritium> Has something changed?
<tsimpson> it never did
<tritium> hmm?
<tsimpson> should be either *!?=user@host or *!*user@host
<Pricey> preferably the former to prevent excessive bands
<Pricey> bans
<tritium> Ah, ok.
<tsimpson> I'm not sure how the new ircd will work though
<tritium> I rely on auto_bleh too much.
<bazhang> * [app1e] (n=app1e@217.8.225.19): App1e Fruitoff, a bad dancer, mecenat, and a passi
<bazhang> in -ot now
<tsimpson> I think the i=/n= thing is a bit freenode specific
<tritium> I see.
<bazhang> apple fruitoff is grow-as-apple, groovyorange etc
<snuxoll> apple is ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> its groovyorange
<snuxoll> yes
<tritium> bazhang: you want him banned?
<bazhang> tritium, he is ban evading
<snuxoll> he'll just evade it again
<bazhang> known long term ban evader and stalker tritium 
<bazhang> elky, did the last ban on him tritium 
<tritium> How is he evading?  IPs?
<snuxoll> nicks, IP's, shell accounts, other servers he has access to
<bazhang> tons of ways
<tritium> ah
<tritium> bazhang: you have ops in -ot, it appears
<bazhang> tritium, chanserv says no :(
<snuxoll> chaserv doesn't like bazhang ):
<bazhang> tritium, at any rate, ban or dont he will be back
<tritium> Ah, was looking at bantracker.
<bazhang> tritium, I just have to keep after him there
<tritium> I saw the **MARK** - groovyorange ban evading (again)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> have to be something other than useless tritium :)
<tritium> bazhang: you're far from that :)
<bazhang> sadly I have to run. cya later :)
<tritium> See you.
<elky> epic topic change, lol
<tritium> :)
<mneptok> i'm trying to miss -ot.
<mneptok> and failing.
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> anyone here?
<meoblast001> eh
<meoblast001> brb... have to restart
<mneptok> the dangers of caffeine during pregnancy cannot be understated.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<meoblast001> ok i'm back
<nalioth> <sigh>
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> are you an op?
<mneptok> k: 'ed
<mneptok> ('twas fast)
<nalioth> o: 'ed
<nalioth> yes, they've woken me up
 * mneptok puts on the gimp suit
<mneptok> meoblast001: how may we be of assistance?
<meoblast001> i accidently joined #ubuntu-offtopic and noticed i wasn't banned anymore
<meoblast001> someone told me it was because my IP must have changed
<meoblast001> he told me to talk about it in here
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<meoblast001> i was banned after a few people were insulting me and i got angry and started swearing at them
<mneptok> and at ops, it seems
<meoblast001> i swore at ops?
<mneptok> [03:14:19] <meoblast001> thanks you fucking commie
<mneptok> that was to Lj L
<meoblast001> that rings a bell but i don't feel like i would do that.... idk
<meoblast001> perhaps i did
<mneptok> fairly weak strategy, IMO.
<mneptok> what's the end game?
<meoblast001> strategy?
<meoblast001> who's strategizing?
<mneptok> thought so. you might want to think things through before typing in the future. ;)
<meoblast001> mneptok: sorry.. i just don't appreciate people saying that autism doesnt exist and everything i've tried that hardest at in life but failed was all a result of me failing to try
<mneptok> for now, i'll correct the ban in -ot so that it is more inclusive of your hostmasks. if you'd like the ban removed, please speak with LjL
<meoblast001> mneptok: do you not want me in any #ubuntu* channel?
<mneptok> meoblast001: "/quit" works better than does "fuck you commie" to an op, IME.
<meoblast001> s/IME/IMO?
<meoblast001> mneptok: do you not want me in any #ubuntu* channel?
<mneptok> meoblast001: that is not what i said. i will correct the banmask in -ot so that you will have to knowingly change ident or ISP to evade it. should stop the mistakes.
<mneptok> meoblast001: and if you want the ban removed, it's LjL's ban to remove.
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> ok
<mneptok> IME = In My Experience
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> i'm trying to stay out of #ubuntu-offtopic anyways
<meoblast001> too many nasty people go in there anymore
<meoblast001> mean people who know how to tick people off while evading ban
<meoblast001> back to my question though
<meoblast001> should i stay out of all #ubuntu* channels?
<mneptok> if you are not banned from them, i don;t see why you should.
<mneptok> it's just -ot. and speak to LjL about removing that ban.
<mneptok> for now, the banmask is wider and should auto-correct any /join mistakes you may make
<meoblast001> mneptok: ok.. let me remove it from autoconnect
<meoblast001> mneptok: do you want me to leave now?
<fung> can an op test me? 
<duvld> hi, i got malformed packets :(
<duvld> changed port to 8001 already and couldn't join
<fung> same thing is happening to me
<mneptok> are you following the instructions?
<mneptok> the channel you were redirected to has instructions on the /topic
<duvld> I didn't upgrade firmware yet
<mneptok> *in the
<fung> I'm at a friend's apartment right now and don't have access to the router however I did change the port to 8001
<mneptok> so look at the /topic
<duvld> what else does it say
<duvld> wait?
<fung> yeah it doesn't say anything else except to change clients
<elky> yes it does.
<duvld> ne know if MPD works with .asx streams while im here??
<mneptok> !info ne
<ubottu> ne (source: ne): Nice Editor, an easy-to-use and powerful editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.42-1 (intrepid), package size 572 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<mneptok> dum dee dee
<duvld> lol
<duvld> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 432 kB
<fung> I've done everything the topic said to do aside from upgrading firmware and changing clients.. I tried test me but I was still unable to connect hence why I'm here
<duvld> i did read wait a few mins to reconnect
<snuxoll> fung: try connecting to freenode on port 8000 instead of 6667
<fung> I'm connected to freenode to port 8001 right now as per the website in the topic but I'll try port 8000 too
<elky> snuxoll, mneptok the floodbots were all de-opped
<snuxoll> elky: ?
<elky> duvld, since you're still here, get tested again, it should be able to lift this time
<mneptok> elky: ah.
<fung_> alright port 8000 works. 8001 didn't work for sme reason
<fung_> except.. why is there two of me
<elky> fung_, the exploit quarantine is nick based only
<fung_> oh I see.
<elky> i've re-set you as a victim. the bot was unable to lift the ban before since it had no ops
<elky> ask for a test again please
<fung_> okay
<mneptok> and please try to get at least 100cc's in the test cup this time.
<fung_> so uh how do I get back into that other channel?
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<fung_> okay. how do I ask for the test again.
<elky> the same way you did it before
<fung_> seems like I'll have to wait for my other nick to time out first then
<elky> fung_, it wont work with this nick, you need to use 'fung'
<elky> if it's registered, you can ghost it
<elky> type /msg nickserv help ghost
<fung_> it's not registered heh
<fung_> oh well it's fine I'll just leave until tomorrow or something. thanks for the help
<elky> fool
<elky> so, who is up for a new nick?
<mneptok> some other IP has it now
<mneptok> oh, no. it's just the non-reversed.
<duvld> yay, in ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, I'm sure you get this question a lot, but...How can I help on on freenode servers? (becoming an op) I find myself here a lot and I have been helping others as well
<Gary> o0Chris0o: I'd recommend lurking in #Freenode and helping people, if you are good we will notice you
<Gary> or do you mean more the ubuntu side of things? in that case lurking and helping in #Ubuntu is always good
<o0Chris0o> Gary: probably both :) thanks for the heads up
<Gary> ops are rarely given upon asking, they are given after ops/staff see you being consistantly useful and when they see you have something to offer
<o0Chris0o> Gary: Oh Yes, Definately :) I just wondered how it worked here on freenode's servers
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> I love achmed ;-)
<bazhang> only in edubuntu and ubuntu-in now (icebunt1)
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> he was ban dodging because "he didn'g know why he was banned" I'll take it to freenode now as this persistant ban dodging is old 
<bazhang> feel sorry for any females in -in
<ikonia> he's an issue 
<bazhang> no wonder everyone confuses groovyorange and him
<DLange> hi ikonia
<ikonia> DLange: sorry - he was just pm'ing me
<ikonia> DLange: the user is a serial issue under many nicks, being very forward with women users
<DLange> and somebody fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/247027 it breaks Intrepid -> Jaunty upgrades with raid root fs (just broke my main desktop)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 247027 in dmraid "initramfs prompts because of dmraid (dup-of: 315735)" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315735 in dmraid "FakeRAID fails with kernel 2.6.28" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ikonia> DLange: the issue I'm bringing up is the user is know for persistant ban dodging 
<ikonia> DLange: he was banned for his persistant breaking of the channel rules, but however the issue of the peristant ban dodging I wish to escalte to freenode. 
<ikonia> @bansearch icebuntu
<ubottu> Match: icebuntu!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Mar 27 2009 16:40:08 (ID: 11702)
<ikonia> @bansearch icebunt1
<ubottu> Match: *!*@114.69.251.122 by ikonia in #ubuntu on Mar 28 2009 09:30:55 (ID: 11737)
<ikonia> to give examples
<ikonia> there are a lot more though 
<ikonia> I'm sure some of the other operaters in here will remember all the details on icebuntus's previous nicknames
<DLange> hm, can you dig logs so I get nicks and hostmasks? Also some lines that lead to bans would be nice.
<bazhang> trying to enter channels specifically where he does not speak the language to stalk female users
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> DLange: previous nicks include hynix asus-tek kavita umakant
<bazhang> and anand
<ikonia> host mask has been 114.69.251.* latley
<DLange> he seems to be online as Icebunt1 currently
<ikonia> yes
<DLange> I'll talk to him
<ikonia> please check any freenode notes on the user also - as he'll be quite inoccent about this "I didn't know" when there is a LONG history of it
<ikonia> he's pm'ing me all kinds of rubbish now "I love you lots"
<bazhang> ugh
<ikonia> which is the kind of thing that has made certain female users uncomfortable and he has been TOLD - not asked, TOLD to stop 
<bazhang> he accuses me of stalking him
<ikonia> 09:42 <Icebunt1> ikonia sweet heart say some thing ya 
<ikonia> 09:42 <Icebunt1> okey ikonia love ya lots tc will get back o ya soon 
<bazhang> and tells other users banned that I am doing that to him
<ikonia> 09:42 <ikonia> I am not "sweet heart" - don't talk to me like that - you have been warned
<ikonia> 09:43 <Icebunt1> okey dear
<DLange> 10:53 <Icebunt1> evading channels well I don't know ,, ikonia was not able to tell me why she banned me on ubuntu mains
<ikonia> just for context
<bazhang> yuck
<ikonia> DLange: to be honest - it doesn't matter why he was banned - he's been banned enough times
<ikonia> DLange: he's still evading
<ikonia> and he knows it
<ikonia> if he knows why he was banned or not is not a factor into him evading the ban for the $X'th time
<bazhang> he was banned for driving all the females users away with his non-stop stalking
<ikonia> as I said he has a great deal of history 
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139391/
<DLange> thanks Myrtti 
<bazhang> talking really nasty stuff to them
<ikonia> Myrtti: great timing - thank you
<DLange> are you sure he was ASUS-tek at that time?
<Myrtti> he asks personal questions that are none of his business, follows in pm, skype, msn, facebook
<bazhang> yes it is him without a doubt.
<Myrtti> recently wanted to join -fi-for reasons I still dont understand
<bazhang> the 'humm okey' is his trademark
<Myrtti> it's him, has confessed several times
<bazhang> you warn him to stop stalking, stop changing nicks to disguise it, and he says 'humm okey', and continues.
<Myrtti> ident is usually either kavita or umakant
<ikonia> which it is currently umakant
<DLange> humm okey :)
<Myrtti> the changing nocks part reaaaally ticks me off
<ikonia> I have refused to discuss this futher with him until he can stop calling me "lover" or "sweetheart" etc
<ikonia> for the record
<bazhang> when outright confronted with 'stop or be removed' he says 'I dont getcha' and feigns innocence non=comprehension
<Myrtti> nicks, even
<bazhang> he was given a 'last chance', banned from -fi, then tried to rejoin after he knew he was banned there.
<Myrtti> and his "excuse" for  multiple nicks and idents is that he changes computters
<Myrtti> which I do understand, but he also knows hes banned and so on
<Myrtti> I he's told about his plans to move to Finland, and that he *will* meet me then
<ikonia> he also told me he would be meeting me soon
<Myrtti> recently I realized I was staring some Indian guys in a bus, waiting for any of them jump and shout "I'm Umakant/'s brother/cousin/whatever" and I FREAKED
<Myrtti> he's got "powerful" trelatives, you  see
<ikonia> again for the record I have not yet explained why he was AGAIN removed from #ubuntu - but as I have explained I will not discuss this futher with him UNTIL he can stop calling me lover/dead/sweetheart etc
<topyli> "when" he finally comes to finland to "study" and check out the "lovely finnish girls", i would be happy to meet him
<ikonia> not dead - dear -sorry
<topyli> not for drinks either
<Tm_T> topyli: can I come too?
<topyli> Tm_T: certainly
<Tm_T> I can wear my leather boots, no, wait, I wear them every day anyway
<ikonia> DLange: hopefully that is enough context now
<Myrtti> and the way he said it in that pm lets you understand that his powerful relatives will do something bad to me because I've not been nice to him
<bazhang> yikes
<bazhang> Myrtti, I had no idea Im sorry
<Myrtti> thats the impression-I got
<bazhang> that is beyond stalking into threatening outright violence
<Tm_T> how wude
<Myrtti> bazhang: not violence necessarily
<bazhang> Myrtti, physical coercion imo
<Myrtti> bazhang: his relatives could, for example, buy my employer and try to get me sacked etc
<bazhang> extortion then
<Myrtti> or såread nasty rumoirs preventing me to land a job in the future
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> I suggest we drop it now and let DLange / freenode sort it out
<DLange> removed him from freenode for three days. He did not confirm, he was willing to stop stalking female users and stop evading channel bans.
<Myrtti> he didnt say it, but how else would you interpret that pastebin log?
<bazhang> a kind of threatening behaviour that must not be countenanced imo
<Tm_T> DLange: FYI he has made those promises thousand times
<Tm_T> DLange: and same time he threaths to ban-dodge
<Myrtti> I'm past objrectiveness in this subject, I just don't want him around
<Myrtti> but...
<Myrtti> IKEA -->
<ikonia> DLange: thank you 
<DLange> no prob. Please keep me informed a) if he reconnects and evades the kline (three days) and b) is his behaviour is still unacceptable after the time-out.
<ikonia> DLange: I can assure you I'll be in contact about b.) in 3.5 days
<ikonia> DLange: thanks for the help 
<DLange> welcome, cu around
 * DLange -> afk
<ikonia> do I !away him ;)
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> we may still need him! Don't!
<ikonia> ok ok 
<elky> ikonia, does he think you're female or something?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> don't care, he was unable to understand my request to stop
<ikonia> so I stopped speaking to him
<ikonia> that simple
<elky> he does not understand the words 'no' or 'stop'
<elky> that makes him dangerous
<ikonia> I took him to freenode as he has history of this and it has cone on long enough
<bazhang> he understands perfectly well
<bazhang> he chooses not to understand when it blocks his stalking etc
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> which is why I stopped discussing it 
<ikonia> I see no reason to discuss it with someone who won't talk to you politly
<ikonia> politley
<ikonia> and as you said - he has form of this and knows what he's doing
<elky> bazhang, i was choosing to see stupidity over malice
<ikonia> either way - it's pointless discussing
<bazhang> elky, and that is noble of you.
<bazhang> elky, I have seen way too much of his type in Asian countries here to have such noble sentiments (too many low-lifers doing that )
<elky> um, i think you miss the point of stupidity over malice. you're giving them the choice of two bads. one that insults their ego, one that insults their reputation.
<bazhang> ah okay
<bazhang> my mistake, apologies.
<elky> it doesnt matter which applies to them -- they're both bad ;)
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> or a combo (c) of both
<elky> yeah. and umakant falls into that category in reality
<bazhang> so true
<bazhang> I had no idea how shockingly horrible he was with Myr tti
<bazhang> worse then even *I* had imagined (and that is bad)
<bazhang> agua is running debian
<ikonia> I know
<bazhang> what is with all these debian users coming here?
<ikonia> debians fed up of trolls ?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> jan_22222222 is back for more
<elky> jrib, is aprilhare giving out bad advice?
<jrib> elky: no, he's looking for help with poorly packaged software
<elky> if it's not in the repos, we dont support it
<bazhang> sebsebseb, how may we help you
<bazhang> thought he was taking a time out ^^
<ikonia> we knew he wouldn't
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> does gearsecond seem like he has trouble comprehending: he was asking how to install software numerous times, and now again with ccsm
<ikonia> just ignoring him, if he asks again, I'll remove him. I've told him 3 times and he just keeps asking the same quesiton "how to I install compiz" if he asked something specific/different I'd believe he's genuine
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, pokey19 said: ubottu: sorry, what is wrong with my question? It is causing my trouble with Ubuntu, as my macros I used with other OS's in assembly do not work in Ubuntu
<pokey19> hello
<bazhang> <clancy> are ubuntu devs here?
<bazhang> :/
<jpds> *shrug*
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> nice one DBO 
<DBO> thanks =P
<ikonia> finiras: hello
<finiras> hey
<finiras> your name rings a bell
<ikonia> oh, it's mez
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> finiras: how can we help
<bazhang> no
<ikonia> finiras: sorry, thought you where someone else
<LargeHardonColli> sup niggers
<LargeHardonColli> I accidentally posted long link
<ikonia> LargeHardonColli: what can we do for you ?
<LargeHardonColli> I am ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠ ̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏ ̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓ ̔̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋ ̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋
<LargeHardonColli> ̌̍ ̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠ ̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏ ̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓ ̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̔̕̚̕̚ ̠̊̋̌̍̎̏̚ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠ ̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏ ̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓ ̔̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋ ̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ 
<LargeHardonColli> ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡ sorry
<finiras> did you help me before or something? yeah i do use mez only its registered by someone else on this server
<ikonia> LargeHardonColli: is using the word niggers also an accident ?
<LargeHardonColli> yes niggers slip out of me alot
<ikonia> can someone kick this time waster please
<finiras> are you impersonating cartman or something
<ikonia> finiras: how can we help you today ?
<bazhang> LargeHardonColli, please exit
<finiras> but ikonia - how do you know mez?
<LargeHardonColli> Are you a rascist?
<ikonia> finiras: forget about mez, it was my mistake, apologies
<finiras> na, i just heard about this channel, so i came to take a look - but now im wondering how i know you
<ikonia> finiras: you don't know me
<bazhang> LargeHardonColli, exit before you are removed please
<finiras> does "ikonz" ring a bell
<ikonia> finiras: if you have nothing you need help with could you please leave as this channel is for operater/abuse questions only 
<LargeHardonColli> You are a racist
<bazhang> finiras, please depart now.
<LargeHardonColli> I was operator abused
<LargeHardonColli> he stuck his ban stick in my pooper
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<finiras> can i just watch this interaction with largehardoncolli first :P
<bazhang> no
<ikonia> finiras: no, please leave now
<LargeHardonColli> I don't like banstick in my pooper
<finiras> damn you have no sense of humor, bye
<bazhang> finiras, exit now please.
<LargeHardonColli> sup
<nixternal> heh, a channel full of ops, yet nobody around can op themself...brilliant
<ikonia> mega
 * nixternal calls Epic Fail on #ubuntu-ops 
<ikonia> he's gone now, so no problem
<ikonia> could have been annoying if he kept flooding
<bazhang> finiras was doing some serious trolling in -ot
<ikonia> I know - I've just seen the scroll back
<bazhang> <finiras> i wonder if its a requirement to become a moderator to have no sense of humor
<ikonia> @bansearch lupine
<ubottu> No matches found for lupine!n=lupine@231.235.204.68.cfl.res.rr.com in any channel
<bazhang> <finiras> oh yeah and something about having a giant stick up ones ........
<ikonia> I see it
<bazhang> he really needs to be removed
<bazhang> <MarxMovers> soon, the female population adopt scantly clad red dresses
<bazhang> -ot needs some cleaning
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Lenin_Cat)
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic lenin_cat <Lenin_Cat> HE RAN TO THE SOVIET UNION  <Lenin_Cat> netyire, finiras he spent about 34 hours in a hopsital till he died from his brian bleeding
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic netyire <netyire> "Bass and his friend Elizabeth Hughes, a painter, spend a winter in a secluded former hunting lodge in northwest Montana's Yaak valley."
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <netyire> well... I know where that one's going
<mneptok> wfm :P
<bazhang> please clean up -ot
<LjL> bazhang: with a sweep?
<bazhang> LjL, a +m would be nice at this point
<bazhang> finiras netyire and lenin-cat are truly run amok
<LjL> bazhang: don't throw names of trolls like that in a row, i have a feeble heart
<bazhang> LjL, hehe
<LjL> [19:20:12] <MTecknology> LjL: this seems rather over zealous
<LjL> MTecknology: do you know you're in my top ten list of who's getting on my nerves lately?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> seems like @ubuntu.com has deleterious effects :)
<LjL> yes, yes it does.
<LjL> besides, he keep saying he'll leave the channel
<bazhang> good I have zero chance of getting one :)
<LjL> he leaves, then rejoins, then bitches about it again
<LjL> meh, NO
<bazhang> phew
<bazhang> that quit message scared me :)
<topyli> heh
<topyli> iirc, "i quit!"
<LjL> is self descriptive.
<bazhang> yep :)
<topyli> accidentally closed the window
<topyli> two in fact :)
<LjL> topyli: blame the stupid idea of copying Windows' button layout
<topyli> LjL: not this time, was using keyboard shortcuts. i was on the wrong desktop, was trying to close some browser windows
<LjL> oh just blame yourself then. you can't go very wrong if you do that anyway
<topyli> usually a safe bet
<Flannel> Emma's PMing people again (not that it ever stopped)
<LjL> gnnnnn
<LjL> where from?
<Flannel> Not really sure.  netyire Got one, but they don't seem to share a channel.
<Flannel> LjL: and, invited him to said channel
<Flannel> LjL: and apparently there's a larger network of eyes, as she isn't in the channels he's in.
<Flannel> LjL: Which is sort of freaking netyire out.  Can we bring this to the CoC yet? ;)
 * genii makes some coffee
<genii> I'm trying to get assistance of my own in #mythtv-users so pls excuse laxness in #k even though I'm not /away
<genii> Or something ... 
<Flannel> genii: sheesh.  You're reading a second channel?  I'm so hurt.
<genii> Flannel: I'm evil, I know 
<Flannel> genii: I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight
<genii> There seems some smart alecks currently in #k but I don't have time/patience to deal with them at any great length right now, unfortunately
 * ikonia puts eyes on #k
<genii> ikonia: Thanks 
<ikonia> @bansearch chronic
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-76-99-15-72.hsd1.pa.comcast.net by ikonia in #kubuntu on Mar 05 2009 11:00:23 (ID: 10624)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-76-99-15-72.hsd1.pa.comcast.net by ikonia in #ubuntu+1 on Mar 05 2009 10:47:49 (ID: 10621)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-76-99-15-72.hsd1.pa.comcast.net by jussi01_ in #ubuntu-ops on Mar 05 2009 11:06:34 (ID: 10625)
<ikonia> @btlogin
<LjL> hi chronic
<chronic> hi
<chronic> can i get unbaned from kubuntu?
<ikonia> I've just been reading up on your bans chronic - thats quite a bad attitude you have 
<ikonia> chronic: no 
<ikonia> chronic: I'll be short and to the point - you will not be allowed back into #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1 at this time due to your persistant behaviour
<chronic> how many bans do i have?
<ikonia> enough 
<chronic> like one?
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<LjL> it can hardly be one, if you aren't allowed in either of #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1, can it?
<chronic> nope , just one
<ikonia> lets keep this short and to the point - the bans will not be removed at this time
<chronic> it was over something dumb too
<ikonia> and I am quite prepared to remove you from #ubuntu if you start your regular behaviour in there 
<ikonia> chronic: no - it wasn't 
<chronic> some sensitive guy
<ikonia> chronic: you have been marked as an issue multiple times
<ikonia> chronic: hence why I am saying persistant behaviour
<ikonia> chronic: I suggest you use the #ubuntu channel in a respectable way so we can see that you can now control yourself and know how to behave
<chronic> ok , so unban me from ubuntu+1
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as I said, I suggest you use #ubuntu in a respectable way, without issue so we can see that you are able to interact people without being an issue again 
<chronic> you are such a nazi, 
<ikonia> thank you for proving my point
<ikonia> you will not be unbanned
<ikonia> chronic: if there is nothing else to discuss - please leave the channel 
<chronic> see, i say a word u dont like and u go ape shit on me
<ikonia> chronic: if you can't control your language - which I know you can't this conversation will end 
<ikonia> chronic: if you want to discuss something please don't swear
<chronic> maybe you should loosen up your rules a little?
<ikonia> maybe you should follow them
<ikonia> anyway - this isn't going anywhere now, so I suggest you leave the channel and go about your day 
<LjL> you're not currently in a position to discuss our rules
<LjL> we prefer to do that with people who have a clean slate with respect to them
<LjL> so please abstain from that topic
<tsimpson> if you don't like the rules, you don't have to use the channels
<LjL> chronic: anything else?
<chronic> a blowjob and a million dollars would be nice
<ikonia> bye
<chronic> what? im just having a conversation
<ikonia> I've just asked you to mind your language and discuss this sensibly - you ignore that with smart and rude comments
<ikonia> chronic: Please leave the channel. You will not be unbanned. 
<ikonia> thank you 
<ikonia> I'll standby in #ubuntu now for the regular show
<LjL> now why do i have notifications for this channel off?
<LjL> bah
<tsimpson> watch out for ShinyLego in +1
<ikonia> oh good
<ikonia> tsimpson: known ?
<tsimpson> see #k from a couple mins ago
<ikonia> how delightful
<tsimpson> indeed
<ikonia> chronic pm'ing me now to tell me how I shit my pants when I hear swearing as I'm a good christian boy etc etc
<tsimpson> just when you start to regain faith in human kind, a moron reminds you why you lost it to begin with
<ikonia> apprantly I went to private school ???? thats the worst insult ever ??
<ikonia> angelblade just did a fork bomb in the part message ?
<ikonia> ["''=~('(?{'.('+/)@)['^'[]@.]{').'"'.(':@:^,_,>_^[/^[_^^+)_^_'^'{.];@=@_;;{@-{;;-[@;;}').',$/})')"
<ikonia> is that a fork bomb?
 * tsimpson has no clue
<ikonia> I'm not sure either
<tsimpson> if it is, it's the longest fork bomb I've ever seen
<ikonia> seems an odd part message though
<LjL> ok
<LjL> draw straws to decide who gets to run it
<LjL> i draw
<ikonia> I pick you
<LjL> .
<ikonia> ---------------------------------
<ikonia> my straw is long
<LjL> shortest win!
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> noooooooooooo
<LjL> depending on what you mean by "win" of course.
<LjL> anyway meh, i'll just run it
<LjL> it doesn't do anything
<ikonia> fair enoug
<ikonia> enough
 * LjL lives on the edge
<ikonia> your a daredevil
<ikonia> you're
 * genii waits for LjL's computer to blow up on a delayed bombing
<LjL> heh
<ikonia> he's using kubuntu - you can't damage what's already broke
 * ikonia runs
 * genii sips from his Kubuntu mug
<LjL> ikonia: what did i tell you about running?
<LjL> it doesn't help you to hide.
<ikonia> probably not
<ikonia> chronics just woke up in #ubuntu
<LjL> yeah, i was about to comment on his use of "sucks"
<LjL> but i'll pass this one time
<ikonia> sucks is fine, give it 5 minutes and it will change to "sucks donkey dick" or something just as tastless
<LjL> don't want to be the one to kick someone when he's... on highlight
<LjL> actually, i do, but.
<LjL> this fellow who is in #kubuntu sent me a weird pm [23:15:42] <worldwariii> fgh fg fhhg
<ikonia> LjL: he pm'ed me too
<ikonia> I told him not to pm people
<LjL> ikonia: with random stuff like that?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia>  ikonia> !pm > WorldWar_III 
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<LjL> ok
<LjL> i don't think you can just keep spamming a link like that in -offtopic like mikem is doing
<Flannel> Hi pronoy, how can we help you?
<LjL> hi pronoy, can we help you?
<pronoy> nah thanks...wrong channel :) sorry
<LjL> wrong channel, sure
<LjL> just after i mentioned it in #Ubuntu :)
<Flannel> Mhmmm
 * genii kicks the crap out of his cable tv converter that won't talk to mythtv
<genii> I'm just frustrated, don't mind me
<LjL> genii: here, have a coffee
<ikonia> yeah, coffee, thats what he neeeds
<ikonia> he'll be hyper
<genii> LjL: Thanks, I needed that
<genii> ikonia: I'll try to be good :)
<juliux> LjL: do we need to inform the irccouncil if we open a new #ubuntu-de* channel?
<LjL> juliux: i'm not in the irc council anymore
<LjL> but no, i don't think so
<LjL> it's your namespace
<juliux> LjL: ohh
<LjL> juliux: just make sure to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels as usual
 * juliux should read more mailinglist
<elky> well the IRCC is still GC for the channels when push comes to shove. we just authorise you to act on our behalf, but can intervene if stuff goes bad, like someone decides they want to set up a stupid channel like #ubuntu-de-sucks or whatever. 
<Shizuo> Hey there, pals
<Shizuo> Any news?
<jussi01> LjL: ;)
<LjL> Shizuo: yes, you're still banned
<LjL> oh wait, that's not news
<Shizuo> Nice...
<LjL> do you have anything to ask us anyway?
<Shizuo> No news then
<Shizuo> Just the news
<Shizuo> And if you're ok or something like that
<Shizuo> Are you ok?
<LjL> okay then, yes, i'm fine.
<Shizuo> Oh, nice to hear that
<elky> Shizuo, if you have no further channel related things to discuss, then please don't idle here.
<Shizuo> I have
<elky> ?
<Shizuo> Are you mad at me?
<elky> then please raise them. i cannot read your mind.
<LjL> no
<Shizuo> Ok
<Shizuo> I have another question
<jussi01> Shizuo: ?
<Shizuo> jussi01: Yes?
<LjL> the question.
<Shizuo> Oh, sorry
<Shizuo> Short attention span
<genii> It's like pulling teeth or something
<LjL> Shizuo, i'm about to hit +b
<Shizuo> Why?
<LjL> you know why
<jussi01> and with that, I bid you all goodnight. 
<LjL> nightely
<genii> gnite jussi01
<genii> LjL: Is that the same sort of reason they originally got a ban? I'm just mostly curious
<LjL> genii: eh, i've banned him so many times i don't really remember the original reason
<LjL> anyway, suffice to say he's a *very* professional troll
<genii> Ah, OK
<ikonia> night all
<ikonia> my brain is friend from electronics, need to sleep 
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-29
 * genii sips
<genii> Weird. Some guy apparently getting upset at someone thanking the bot
<Flannel> That is odd.
<nalioth> anyone know anything about aliases and scripting for irssi?
<genii> Flannel: Maybe te bot gets thanked more than he does
<nalioth> how to put a random interval into an alias?
<Flannel> What sort of alias?
<nalioth> a timed action
<Flannel> Erm... ok, Alias in what?
<nalioth> 1238289110 20:11 <+nalioth> anyone know anything about aliases and scripting for irssi?
<Flannel> Ah yes.
<Flannel> Well...
<Flannel> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> ;)
<Flannel> nalioth: /wait X
<Flannel> so, foo;/wait X;bar;
<nalioth> Flannel: how do you get X to be [random inteval here]
<Flannel> nalioth: Store [next random interval] in a variable, and then update the variable after you use it?
<nalioth> Flannel: how do you store a random number?
<tsimpson> maybe you could create a script "#!/bin/bash \n echo $RANDOM" and call that from an alias
<nalioth> tsimpson: how about if you want a random interval between 60 seconds and 900 seconds ?
<tsimpson> nalioth: I guess with: RAND=$RANDOM; until [ $RAND -ge 60 -a $RAND -le 900 ]; do RAND=$RANDOM; done; echo $RAND
<tsimpson> but it's not pretty
<nalioth> i'll say.
<tsimpson> or echo $(((RANDOM%590)+10))
<nalioth> i'll file those snippets away
<tsimpson> erm, 540)+10
<tsimpson> erm, 60
<tsimpson> 2:40am == bad math time
<nalioth> for when i figure out where to stick 'em :p
<tsimpson> /exec -o echo 'echo $(((RANDOM%540)+60))'|bash
<tsimpson> now that's ugly :)
<tsimpson> but works
<nalioth> so ugly, i have no idea how it would work
 * genii sips
 * Flannel mips
 * elky flips
 * nalioth zips
<genii> Hm
<bazhang> hmm
<genii> bazhang: I just checked in and saw all the mipping,flipping,zipping, etc
<Flannel> Hmmm
<bazhang> genii, hehe
<genii> Must be a slow night ;)
<bazhang> network hubs?
<genii> ?
<bazhang> zaccour in #u
<genii> Ah
<elky> genii, are you trying to jinx us?
<genii> elky: Well, some excitement wouldn't hurt ;)
<elky> yes it would, i'm supposed to be cleaning my flat for inspection on thursday
 * genii performs an anti-jinx coffee ritual
<Flannel> genii: which one's that?
<genii> Flannel: One I just made up to comfort the superstitious
<elky> murphy's law is not superstition
<genii> Ah, I do agree with Murphy, yes
<genii> elky: If you lived in my neighbourhood I'd offer to vacuum your flat or so
<elky> the vacuuming is the easy part
<elky> picking up all the crap i have lying around on the other hand...
<genii> I have usually the same problem
<bazhang> <sirstan> I am going to be travling for a while.. what command line parameters do i use with wget to download the internet?
<bazhang> the whole thing ??
<Flannel> bazhang: Sure.
<elky> bazhang, tell him he has not the time. google started in 1998 and still does not have everything
<bazhang> point it at the wayback machine to start :)
 * genii sneaks a coffee
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !success is <reply>FATAL Error: Operation failed | for -offtopic
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, joetheodd said: ubottu, bsod is You're still using Windows?
<genii> Someone might need to keep an eye on chengcheng in #u
<genii> Sorry, -offtopic   
<bazhang> @bansearch dingding
<ubottu> Match: *!*@host-static-92-115-23-*.moldtelecom.md by Pici in #ubuntu on Mar 27 2009 13:16:20 (ID: 11693)
<bazhang> thought dingding was banned in #kubuntu as well
<elky> chengcheng = dingding?
<bazhang> no; turns out dingding is ban-evading in #kubuntu as well, just that the ban set there is easier to get around
<bazhang> dingding is cristi, cristi_, crismusg, and several others
<ikonia> ahh dingding back again for more
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<ikonia> looks like he meant it when he said he'd learnt his lesson, and it was wrong to ban him......he's still ban dodging
<ikonia> utter tosh
<ikonia> hey
<tsimpson> ikonia: I've strengthened the ban in #k
<ikonia> jussi01: didn't see youthere
<ikonia> tsimpson: so I saw, thank you
<Myrtti> good morning
<ikonia> hello uk'er
<Myrtti> >____< http://www.last.fm/user/myrtti/shoutbox
 * jussi01 sighs at the backlog in -women... :/
<Myrtti> bah, should get up and cracking. Need to buy varnish, sandpaper, splenda, light bulbs, brushes, brushcleaner, stapler gun...
<Myrtti> I get to paint \o/
<Gary> oh no
<Gary> don't forget to take a pic of you covered in paint
<Gary> what colour btw?
<Myrtti> clear varnish probably. and I wont be covered in it, I'm far too trained
<Gary> aww, can you come decorate my place please?  I always end up the colour of the walls
<Myrtti> my mum is an interiour painter and I've been putting wallpapers and painting walls and ceilings and stuff far too long
<Myrtti> starting at age seven or so
<Gary> last time I was a nice magnolia colour, some of the paint was stuck in awkward places!
<Gary> O_O  I meant ears and stuff!
<jussi01> Gary: rofl
<ikonia> Myrtti: what are you painting ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: kitchen dining table and four chairs
<Myrtti> I was surprised that the chairs and tables I thought were the best looking were the cheapest and being unfinished allow me to do finish them myself to any colour I want
<Myrtti> solid pine ♥ 
<popey> pink?
<Gary> paint em PINK!
<popey> :)
<Gary> haha, popey you is so gay
<popey> hello sailor
<Myrtti> "NO"
<Myrtti> came a voice from the bathroom
<Gary> eye eye sailor
<Myrtti> you guys crack me up
<Gary> Myrtti: how about pastel colours with bunnies and flowers?
<Myrtti> "NO"
<Gary> like that terrible wallpaper you linked me to a while ago
<ikonia> Myrtti: have you actually moved over here ?
<ikonia> Myrtti: I thought you where only over for a month or so
<Myrtti> um... no
<Myrtti> haven't moved
<ikonia> ooh, ok
<Myrtti> it's not my decision to make ;-)
<ikonia> ok
<Myrtti> if I'm invited, I'll consider
<Gary> lies, if you agrue enough, you will win
<Myrtti> Gary: I'm not coming with my bags and stuff and just say "I'm moving in"
<jussi01> Gary: LIES - you argue enough you get punched in the face...
<popey> not the face! not the face!
<Gary> jussi01: well thats how it works for me yeah
<Myrtti> it's not my house and I'm not paying the mortgage
<Myrtti> not to gumdrop buttons!
<Myrtti> s/to/the/
<Gary> Myrtti: if you decorate, move in here, keep tomothy company during the week
<Gary> if you can scare him enough so he gets a job, i'll be really thankful
<jussi01> Gary: just tell him youll send him to visit me if he doesnt get a job... :P
<Myrtti> "boo"
<Gary> who killed the topic in -offtopic :p
<jussi01> Gary: I blame you...
<ikonia> @bansearch Psuedo
<ubottu> No matches found for psuedo!n=chatzill@unaffiliated/psuedo in any channel
<elky> i dont recall saying that -ot could start idiot season...
<Daviey> Gary: i'll move in with Gary, as a favour
<Daviey> err Tomothy
<ikonia> I think the user Psuedo is Panarchy
<ikonia> now I'm certain
<ikonia> I mentioned the name "panarchy" in ##linux and Psuedo joined #freenode to see if I was mentioning it in there
<ikonia> how he's asking if people can see through cloakes - it's panarchy and he's panicing
<ikonia> 11:35 < Psuedo> better to have multiple layers of redundancy
<ikonia> 11:35 < ikonia> your panarchy
<ikonia> 11:36 -!- Psuedo [n=chatzill@unaffiliated/psuedo] has joined #freenode
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Psuedo looks like panarchy 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> heh
<ikonia> I'm %80 certain
<ikonia> same attitude/same questions/same inability to understand a response/installing 5'os on one box/couldn't work grub and then panic'd when I metioned the name panarchy
<elky> i think christel is the one who dealt with panarchy. other staff may not know the relevence
<ikonia> elky: yeah, just want them to confirm if it's the same ISP / Range / Country 
<ikonia> elky: the nick was only just registered too a few days ago - after he was banned again from otfw
<ikonia> christel: ping
<Mez> and now this is where my logs start confusing me
<ikonia> ?
<Mez> DST :D
<christel> hoppla!
<ikonia> hello 
<ikonia> christel: could you do me a favour and see if the user Psuedo who just quit has anything in common with the now famous user Panarchy
<ikonia> christel: I've got a pretty good reason to suspect it's the same guy and that he's kline/ban dodging
<christel> he coonnected from *.mstarmetro.net
<ikonia> doesn't seem the same guy then
<christel> which doesnt match panarchy
<ikonia> everything else matched almost perfectly
<christel> having said that, it could be panarchy if he's discovered proxies
<elky> ikonia, idiots are rarely unique ;)
<ikonia> elky: this was almost word for word
<ikonia> and he panic'd when I said the name panarchy
<ikonia> joined freenode and started asking if people could see through cloaks
<ikonia> his questions where identical to panarchys, he was doing exactly the same thing, having exactly the same problems etc etc
<christel> completely ignore me
<ikonia> christel: ?
<christel> the host was that of the person who owns the nic
<christel> but the user earlier didnt identify
<christel> oh they did, i just cant misspell psuedo !
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<christel> give me 2ticks 
<ikonia> I was just about to say it did
<ikonia> a new nick too registered 1 day after panarchy was again banned from otfw
<elky> otfw?
<ikonia> otfc
<elky> ah
<christel> ok that looks more like panarchy
<ikonia> christel: thought so 
<christel> new south wales bigpond.au ip
<ikonia> christel: do I get a badge ?
<elky> that's panarchy alright
<christel> you do! you get a badge and he gets a new kline!
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<elky> now if only we could get rid of umakant and the fruity one so easy
<ikonia> elky: he's klined :)
<christel> heehe what are they up to
<ikonia> elky: yesteday 
<elky> ikonia, umakant is klined?
<christel> i dont get panarchy, for a troll he's bloody weird, but he's definitely not not-a-troll
<ikonia> elky: as in icebuntu
<ikonia> christel: he's a moron 
<ikonia> christel: it's that simple
<christel> hehe
<ikonia> christel: trying to be a "hacker"
<ikonia> claims he's a paid black hat hacker, yet can't boot an OS
<christel> hahaha
<elky> ikonia, nice. now, fruit salad's turn
<ikonia> http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/kline_truck.jpg
<ikonia> jump in !
<ikonia> (sorry - it's a new thing for me in the UK, still laughing about it) 
<elky> ikonia, any sign of the fruity one today?
<christel> hehe
<ikonia> elky: one at a time please
<elky> negative for apple, negative for orange, negative for lemon
<ikonia> he'll run out of fruit soon and move to vege's
<bazhang> <Fujisan> hi friends
<elky> yes, i know
<elky> he's also in ##australia and various kde chans
<elky> he got his free k-ticket
<elky> ikonia, still around?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> just come back funny enough
<elky> ikonia, you have contacts on #oftc, yes? fujisan has creepied his way over to there and is now haunting hobbsee and i
<ikonia> I have no contacts at all on there 
<ikonia> I'm just a pleb user
<elky> he noticed when i joined #oftc and suddenly joined it and proclaimed it his new freenode
<ikonia> elky what's he logged in as ?
<elky> fujiosan
<ikonia> I see him
<elky> i mean, i'm one of 4 people in #debian-au there, and suddenly he joins. creepy as
<ikonia> just stupid
<Myrtti> nobody in camlug is intrested about a sunday meetup :-(
<ikonia> I suppose talking to one of the ops is pointless ?
<Myrtti> sitting at cb2 with mah n800, tumbleweed n crickets
<ikonia> oh dear
<Myrtti> horrring
<ikonia> Myrtti: you're welcome to the BBLUG next weekend
<elky> ikonia, i asked in #oftc for stalker protections, but the on-duty are useless
<ikonia> ughh
<bazhang> is that channel on freenode? #oftc
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> it's on oftc
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> I just joined an empty channel :)
<Myrtti> ikonia: planning to take a day off for london release party ;-)
<ikonia> ah well
<christel> partypartyparty!
<ikonia> ughhh I've just had to fire my wordpress developer
<ikonia> the guy is 3 months late and still not getting anywhere - gutted
<elky> developing what?
<ikonia> wordpress theme
<ikonia> nothing more
<ikonia> just hunting for a new guy now
<elky> wordpress themes are stupid simple
<ikonia> you need a design first
<elky> that is true
<ikonia> the guy did an good mockup, then struggled to make that mockup a functioning design, made some compromises then struggled to make it work as a theme
<ikonia> had to knock it on the head and I'll have to find someone new, 
<bazhang> for a blog?
<ikonia> bit more than a blog, but yeah
<bazhang> wow you must be uber-rich :)
<ikonia> ???????
<ikonia> hiring someone to do a proffesional design for a project? 
<bazhang> I get all my wordpress themes from wordpress.com stock :(
<ikonia> yeah, this needs to be a new unique one
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> I get all mine from there too
<jussi01> ikonia: the oxygen designer is looking for work... perhaps he could do something for you? (has artistic ability, not sure about wordpress stuff...) 
<jussi01> !forget nvidia-beta
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<LjL> client incoming
<shadeslayer> hi 
<LjL> shadeslayer: nothing against me pasting our query for the others here to catch up?
<shadeslayer> no problem
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140155/
<LjL> please check this if you know a bit about the history here
<LjL> and/or if you're in the mood to match hostmasks
<shadeslayer> LjL: im sorry,what do you mean
<ikonia> allow me to interject
<ikonia> shadeslayer: your telling lies
<shadeslayer> ok
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you admited to me you where rohan and you where sorry for telling lies about being him
<ikonia> you did it beacause you where curious 
<ikonia> do you remember that conversation
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no,i told you and LjL that i was rohan for the first 15 days of jan
<LjL> shadeslayer: i was talking to the other ops
<ikonia> no - you where before that
<ikonia> LjL: ahh sorry 
<LjL> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> and maddy also you where maddy 
<LjL> ikonia: i was responding to the "what do you mean"
<ikonia> LjL: oh
<ikonia> thought I was treading on your toes
<LjL> hi Nuken
<shadeslayer> ok so the basic thing is im shadeslayer from 15 jan,thats it
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats not the basic 
<Nuken> hi LjL
<ikonia> you have been rhoan from before that - and admited it, you have been ugreat and admited it, you have been maddy and admited it
<shadeslayer> and i was rohan till 15th jan
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i did admit
<ikonia> ok - so you're keeping up with that lie, I won't discuss it futher
<shadeslayer> but not for rohan
<LjL> shadeslayer...
<LjL> you had the ident "rohan"
<shadeslayer> ikonia: what lie,i accept all the facts, i was urgreat,imgreat and maddy
<LjL> as the "other" rohan
<LjL> you were from the *same subnet*
<LjL> how can we seriously believe you?
<shadeslayer> LjL: subnet??
<LjL> shadeslayer: same pool of addresses.
<shadeslayer> LjL: well i told you that i and he live in the same country and same region
<LjL> right
<LjL> but what are the chances
<shadeslayer> i dont knoe
<ikonia> none after he admited it was him to me
<LjL> that two people with the same first name, from the same subnet, join the same channels on the same irc network?
<shadeslayer> *know
<LjL> a lake MAY freeze in the summer
<shadeslayer> LjL: u can as in #freenode who rohan is registered to
<LjL> but if we based what we do on that possibility, we'd never do anything
<LjL> shadeslayer: freenode staff will not tell me what a cloak's IP address is
<shadeslayer> LjL: in all totality,i was not rohan from 15th jan
<ikonia> you admited to being rhoan before that to me
<ikonia> when I caught you being maddy
<ikonia> and you explained you wanted to test what happened if you ban dodged
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i was admitting to bein rohan *before* 15th jan
<LjL> shadeslayer: do you want me to ask freenode staff to confirm or deny the possibility that you two are the same?
<shadeslayer> yes you can ask
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I caught you changing nicks from rohan to maddy 
<ikonia> after Jan
<shadeslayer> may i join freenode to check too
<LjL> !staff | please, can you check for shadeslayer (on his request) whether the "rohan" account and the "shadeslayer" account may correspond to the same user?
<ubottu> please, can you check for shadeslayer (on his request) whether the "rohan" account and the "shadeslayer" account may correspond to the same user?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> I verfied this with your client ID to - when I versioned you 
<shadeslayer> ikonia: rohan was registered,so i had to change nicks
<ikonia> ok - I'm out of this conversation as you are now telling lies
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i had just reinstalled quassel,the default nick was rohan
<ikonia> the default nick is not rohan
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no im not telling lies
<LjL> let's wait a moment for a response from staff, shall we?
<shadeslayer> ok
<ikonia> yes lets
<christel> doesnt appear to be registered to the same person (different ips, different email)
<shadeslayer> see
<LjL> thank you christel
<nalioth> er, okay
<LjL> be right back, phone
<shadeslayer> ikonia: will that satisfy you?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I didn't say you where registerd as rhoan
<ikonia> I said you where using the nick
<shadeslayer> ikonia: please tell me,what will
<ikonia> which you admited to me 
<ikonia> I caught you chaging nick from shadeslayer to maddy, and rhoan to maddy123 
<shadeslayer> ikonia: as i said the nick was registered,had to change nicks
<ikonia> that was after Jan 
<LjL> uhm, i need to leave home for a minute
<ikonia> as you can see you can use a nick that is not registered
<ikonia> that is registered sorry
<rohan> hi - I'm using a registered nick 
<shadeslayer> ikonia: let me tell you,i changed from shadeslayer to rohan(registred),Nickserv tells me to identify,i cant,so i change nicks to maddy 
<shadeslayer> ikonia: did nickserv tell you to identify??
<rohan> I am using a registered nick
<shadeslayer> yes,did nickserv say anything
<maddy123> I have changed nicks
<maddy123> exactly the same as you did
<ikonia> yes, nickserv warned me it was registered, but I ignored it, same way you did 
<shadeslayer> no,i changed nicks,i always do
<ikonia> "ok" 
<shadeslayer> i thought that it had a 30 sec limit
<christel> it does, but only if the account owner has set enforce on :)
<ikonia> this is a pointless conversation as I caught you doing it and spoke to you about it - and you admited it 
<shadeslayer> i didnt know that,i thought it had a 30 sec limit,i changed nicks in what 10 sec
<ikonia> and that was after jan
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yes,i know,you caught me,i was changing nicks as nickserv told me
<ikonia> from rohan to maddy
<ikonia> and that was after january
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately you came at the precise moment when i was changing nicks
<ikonia> well, enough of this
<shadeslayer> yes,because Chanserv told me
<ikonia> when you are prepared to tell the truth 
<ikonia> I'll chat more about it
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i am telling it
<shadeslayer> when i say lies you say i lie,when i say the truth you rebuke me for lying again
<ikonia> that is the price of being a known liar
<ikonia> and as I said I CAUGHT you changing nicks from rohan AFTER january so I know your telling me lies
<shadeslayer> i am admitting that i changed nicks,*but* just because chanserv told me
<shadeslayer> *nickserv
<ikonia> but you said you didn't use rohan after January - so explain that? 
<shadeslayer> so when did i actually *use* rohan??
<ikonia> you've used it many times
<shadeslayer> i was changing nicks thats all
<shadeslayer> no
<ikonia> ahh this is going no-where
<ikonia> this is the price of being a known and admited lair
<ikonia> it's impossible to believe anything you say without proof
<ikonia> liar 
<shadeslayer> havent i repaid it yet??
<shadeslayer> ive been out of here for the past 2 weeks
<shadeslayer> *1
<ikonia> you where a pain for months
<ikonia> and you've only been out BECAUSE you where banned
<ikonia> after months of ban dodging
<shadeslayer> not from #kubuntu
<ikonia> no, you're in there because you're not banned ?
<shadeslayer> months??? shouldnt that be days??
<shadeslayer> ikonia: was not there for a whole week
<ikonia> because you where banned
<shadeslayer> no,i wasnt banned from kubuntu
<ikonia> oh you mean you've not been in #kubuntu fora week ?
<shadeslayer> no
<ikonia> what do you mean then ?
<shadeslayer> yes,i mean ive not been in #kubuntu for a week
<ikonia> yes you have
<ikonia> you've been in on a regular basis since being banned
<shadeslayer> i was told to " keep out " from any *buntu channel
<ikonia> yet you've been in on a regular basis
<shadeslayer> no
<ikonia> you're in there now !
<shadeslayer> not for the past week
<shadeslayer> yes,after i got a snag
<ikonia> look this is going nowhere I won't be lifting my bans because you are a proven liar and you have done nothing to prove otherwise to me
<shadeslayer> ikonia: im talking about the past week
<shadeslayer> ikonia: im not asking to lift the ban
<ikonia> oh, ok - then what do you want
<shadeslayer> ikonia: im here to talk about how much more time ill have to stay out
<shadeslayer> and about my behaiour
<ikonia> until people have confidence that you're not an issue or a liar any more
<shadeslayer> when will that be?
<ikonia> when you can prove to people you're not telling lies and you're not an issue in the channel
<shadeslayer> how do i do that.without being let in
<ikonia> the way you act when you talk to us in here 
<shadeslayer> how do i act then
<shadeslayer> i say the truth,you brand me a liar
<ikonia> however you want, I have no confidence you're telling the truth based on what I've seen 
<ikonia> if others beleive you then they maybe more willing to listen to you
<shadeslayer> ok,ill wait for LjL
<ikonia> shadeslayer: come back later then and speak to LJL see if he feels differently
<shadeslayer> ikonia: are you sure you wont influence him behind my back??
<ikonia> he is strong enough to make up his own mind
<shadeslayer> ok
<ikonia> oh and for the record do you also admit to being sh4d3sl4y3r!
<shadeslayer> bye them
<shadeslayer> *then
<shadeslayer> ikonia: absolutely not
<ikonia> ok 
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops shadeslayer request to be unbanned
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> ok for the record, the ban might even be removed for all that i'm concerned
<LjL> if he just behaves in the future, then meh
<ikonia> your call
<ikonia> I'm not lifting mine without a good reason, more so as he's just lied in here 
<LjL> (i've been called down by a friend who went to a fair and gave me as a present... a deck of "binary cards" :o)
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> geek gift
<LjL> well, he's not a nerd, but he is convinced i am one...
<LjL> ... for some reason ...
<LjL> ... the reason possibly being that i am ...
<ikonia> busted
<LjL> ikonia: i did tell him the whole story about the Grundy function and nim-sum in games theory as a punishment
<ikonia> so a good reason to think you are a nerd
<LjL> Nuken: did you want to ask us anything?
<ikonia> @bansearch Guest_509
<ubottu> No matches found for guest_509!n=guest@host86-128-75-8.range86-128.btcentralplus.com in any channel
<LjL> ikonia: he joined -read-topic, but his current nick isn't an exploit victim's
<ikonia> odd
<LjL> ikonia: i'm asking him about it. freenode servers lately have had bad desync
<LjL> i might just not be seeing the ban from my server
<shadeslayer_> LjL, you there??
<LjL> shadeslayer_, yes
<shadeslayer> LjL, do you trust me?
<shadeslayer> that i speak the truth,and not lie ?
<LjL> shadeslayer: it's hard to say. as i said all evidence points to you being rohan
<LjL> shadeslayer: besides, even if you are not, you've been banned several times as shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> LjL, i am rohan,i real life,the nick rohan belongs to someone else as freenode pointed out
<shadeslayer> LjL, i promise to behave
<LjL> shadeslayer: yes, i meant to say there's evidence you are the "other" rohan
<shadeslayer> oh....ok
<shadeslayer> LjL, so now,i ask,will you unban me?
<Nuken> somebody here use XenServer?
<shadeslayer> i promised that i wont join any *buntu channel for a week,i kept my promise
<Flannel> Nuken: This isn't a support channel, you should try #ubuntu
<Nuken> oh sorry
<Nuken> i use slackware
<Nuken> thanks
<LjL> shadeslayer: i'll remove the ban that was set by me - if you have any other bans, i won't remove those
<shadeslayer> ok
<LjL> shadeslayer: please consider this temporary, though
<shadeslayer> LjL, sure
<shadeslayer> LjL, i know the ops will always be watching
<LjL> shadeslayer: i reserve to investigate some more to look for other evidence on whether you are or are not the "other" rohan
<LjL> shadeslayer: yes, that, but also the fact i want to check better
<LjL> shadeslayer: but on that topic too, i'm sure you realize we'll be watching you very attentively, so one more instance of misbehavior, and you're gone
<shadeslayer> LjL, i will keep that in mind
<shadeslayer> LjL, can you tell me if i have other bans as well?
<LjL> shadeslayer: i guess the easiest way is to try joining
<shadeslayer> LjL, so ban removed?
<LjL> yes
<shadeslayer> thanks,i can join
<shadeslayer> thanks to all the ops for believing in me
<LjL> Guest_509 is getting redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> he's connected to Verne
<LjL> i can't see a ban on him, either from my server or Verne
<LjL> anyone has better eyes than me?
<Guest_509> worked now..
<LjL> wait, you are in #ubuntu now
<ikonia> I couldn't see anything earlier
<ikonia> he was in #ubuntu before though as guest and xnxnxn or something similar
<ikonia> he wasn't banned he kept leaving on his own
<LjL> Guest_509: what were you typing to join?
<Guest_509> /join #ubuntu
<Guest_509> but 2nd time i join it make me in #ubuntu-read-topic
 * LjL scratches his head
<LjL> ikonia: the other nicks he had don't look banned, either
<LjL> Guest_509: ok look, if this happens again, please join here and ask us about it
<Guest_509> ok, thk you
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops Guest_509 Apparently getting redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic without a ban in place that I could find, told him to come back if the problem happens again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops shadeslayer Unbanned with (strong) reserve, see also http://paste.ubuntu.com/140155/ - Please ban again on any instance of even slight bad behavior
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> ok, this is curious. I wonder if its my client or something else, but I keep getting PMs from people in #ubuntu-read-topic with the message of simply: #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> jussi01: people like who?
<jussi01> LjL: I just had "linux"
<jussi01> and
<jussi01> [00:35:13] <yggdrasil> #ubuntu-read-topic
<jussi01> [00:35:24] <yggdrasil> #ubuntu-read-topic
<jussi01> [00:00:00]  [Day changed to Sunday March 29 2009]
<LjL> uhm
<jussi01> that was yesterday
<jussi01> I seem to get a fair few...
<LjL> yggdrasil i think is an "old" exploit victim
<LjL> (i.e. always get exploited)
<Flannel> jussi01: You're being haunted by past exploit victims!
<LjL> "linux" might not even be an actual exploit victim, probably a common nickname
<Flannel> WooooOOOooooOOOoooooooo
<jussi01> [21:21:30] <Spike1506> #ubuntu-read-topic
<jussi01> [00:00:00]  [Day changed to Saturday March 21 2009]
<jussi01> [00:03:39] <Spike1506> #ubuntu-read-topic
<jussi01> [00:00:00]  [Day changed to Sunday March 22 2009]
<jussi01> and there are many more Ive deleted...
<LjL> i don't think it's happened to me
<Flannel> No, that's really strange.
<jussi01> I asked the lead dev of quassel about it and he said he hasnt a clue, wondered about it also.
<LjL> jussi01: if you want to find out, you should put a sniffer in between (or an irc proxy)
<LjL> and look at the actual raw traffic
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> I wonder if the info is hidden in the core somewhere...
<LjL> jussi01: i actually don't have anything about yggdrasil for a time of 00:35
<LjL> nor Spike for 21:21 or 0:03
<LjL> although it might just be my logs being patchy
<jussi01> LjL: remember they are finnish times... (is italy same?)
<LjL> jussi01: no, italy is CET, you are EET
<LjL> jussi01: but anyway i took that into account
<jussi01> LjL: I just got linux again
<jussi01> [19:31:22] <linux> #ubuntu-read-topic
<jussi01> [19:31:45] <linux> #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> jussi01: ok, excuse my ctcps
<LjL> (which you don't reply to)
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> quassel still needs some work there likely.
<LjL> jussi01: paste your time please, try to make it accurate (dunno if something like /exec -o date works in quassel)
<jussi01> LjL: Sun Mar 29 19:34:42 EEST 2009
<jussi01> thats probably 5 seconds off (time to copy/paste from konsole)
<LjL> jussi01: your time is quite wrong then - or mine is
<jussi01> and thats the time on the server where the core it
<LjL> mine should be right
<jussi01> LjL: mine likely
<LjL> so, you're off by about 4 minutes, hm
<jussi01> ok then
<LjL> jussi01: it seems to be about when he quit - at least the second one
<LjL> jussi01: tell me if you get anything from me
<LjL> jussi01: nothing?
<jussi01> LjL: doesnt look like it currently :/
<jussi01> LjL: try 1 more time
<jussi01> LjL: err, without ops? 
<LjL> jussi01: let me do it from telnet
<jussi01> kk
<jussi01> LjL: want to see if an op saying something triggers it...
<LjL> jussi01: i'll have the bots mark me as a victim
<jussi01> ahh, yeah, thatll help
<jussi01> LjL: I got both ljl1 and ljl2
<jussi01> so it seems its when an op says something
<jussi01> hrm
<LjL> jussi01: did it do it now?
<jussi01> no.
<LjL> jussi01: now?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> curious...
<jussi01> what about if you part/quit?
<jussi01> ok, its random as...
<jussi01> nothing
<LjL> jussi01: now?
<jussi01> nope
<ikonia> @bansearch chronic
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-76-99-15-72.hsd1.pa.comcast.net by ikonia in #kubuntu on Mar 05 2009 11:00:23 (ID: 10624)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-76-99-15-72.hsd1.pa.comcast.net by ikonia in #ubuntu+1 on Mar 05 2009 10:47:49 (ID: 10621)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-76-99-15-72.hsd1.pa.comcast.net by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Mar 28 2009 21:24:51 (ID: 11760)
<LjL> yes, he's got bans :)
<jussi01> LjL: 1 sec, gonna try something
<ikonia> just checking he hadn't been updated to 
<ikonia> to #ubuntu too
<jussi01> LjL: part them now
<LjL> jussi01: part or quit?
<jussi01> do one of each
<jussi01> well who knows... :/ NOTHING!
<jussi01> LjL: could you try with a different nick perhaps?
<jussi01> bingo, just happened
<jussi01> LjL: ^
<LjL> jussi01: but i still don't know why.
<LjL> jussi01: i'll ask for a test from ljl2 in a moment, see
<jussi01> LjL: ok
<LjL> jussi01: did it. happened?
<jussi01> [19:55:34] <ljl2> #ubuntu-READ-topic
<LjL> jussi01: yes, i used weird case on purpose
<jussi01> [19:55:52] <LjL> jussi01: did it. happened?
<jussi01> (that last paste was to orientate you timewise)
<LjL> jussi01: now i'll send a message first with the channel name in lowercase, then in uppercase
<LjL> jussi01: tell me about each
<jussi01> LjL: ok
<LjL> jussi01: lowercase done
<jussi01> [19:57:09] <ljl2> #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> jussi01: can you tell whether that was when ljl2 sent the message, or when floodbot replied?
<jussi01> LjL: well floodbots reply is 3 seconds after...
<LjL> jussi01: yeah, but you have second timestamps
<Negative> hi, LjL 
<LjL> hi negative
<LjL> hold on a second while we're trying to figure out something please
<Negative> sure.
<LjL> jussi01: just paste what you got *within* #ubuntu-read-topic timestamps included
<jussi01> [19:57:12] <FloodBot1> ljl2: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<LjL> jussi01: and you didn't get the "test me" message from ljl2 at all?
<jussi01> nope
<LjL> uh
<LjL> jussi01: ok, one last time
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-se sebsebseb in the channel (another one) after agreeing to keep out for a few days
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<ikonia> ughh
<LjL> jussi01: anything this time?
<jussi01> LjL: exactly same as last time
<jussi01> [19:57:12] <FloodBot1> ljl2: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<jussi01> [20:01:03] <FloodBot1> ljl2: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<jussi01> [20:01:00] <ljl2> #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> jussi01: ok, let me talk to Negative a minute then we'll try again
<jussi01> LjL: ok
<LjL> Negative: what do you want to know about the floodbots?
<Negative> LjL: Is there any chance the source could become open?
<Negative> LjL: Just interested in seeing it
<LjL> Negative: there is a chance, yes, but i can't guarantee it will happen
<Negative> LjL: Who wrote it?
<LjL> Negative: currently we've agreed to keep the source private
<LjL> Negative: i did
<Negative> LjL: Which language, out of curiosity?
<LjL> PHP
<Negative> LjL: Ah.
<jussi01> LjL: I think I know roughly what the issue may be. 
<LjL> jussi01: i was suspecting +mz
<jussi01> LjL: me also
<LjL> Negative: any other questions? if not, i think we have another user in the queue
<Negative> LjL: Nothing else, though, let it be open source! :)
<Negative> A lot of better things will become of it.
<LjL> Negative: i personally wish that to happen
<Negative> LjL: Where will it be, if it does become open source?
<Negative> (so I can check!)
<LjL> Negative: i don't know right now, probably launchpad, google for "launchpad ubuntu-bots"
<LjL> Negative: you'll probably find a !floodbot factoid pointing to the source when and if it's released
<jussi01> oh will someone give me access in +1... :/
<LjL> jussi01: you need to ask yourself :)
<jussi01> LjL: hehe
<Negative> LjL: Thanks so much!
<Negative> buh bye.
<LjL> bye
<LjL> sebsebseb: ok, so what's the issue
<tsimpson> forward from +1 I think
<sebsebseb> tsimpson: no
<tsimpson> ok, then what can we do for you?
<sebsebseb> LjL: I  already told you something in PM, but yeah you insisted to chat here
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what's up ?
<LjL> sebsebseb: yes, i pretty much would like issues to be brought forward in here, cross-PM'ing always only complicates matters
<sebsebseb> ikonia: check the public  #ubuntu  IRC logs,  I have kept out like you wanted.   Just like I have all the other offical  English channels.
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you tried to join +1 and I didn't see all english channels - I said all ubuntu channels as well you know, we even discussed loco channels specifically
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I think it's a bit stupid to be here early, because  I  wanted a little bit of Swedish practice,  hence joining  those two.  and as I said there I can hardly even talk there anyway
<sebsebseb> ikonia: +1 just now to  check if I was still banned or not
<ikonia> sebsebseb: the point of following the REQUEST - was to prove you had self control
<sebsebseb> ikonia: and only that
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you knew you where banned
<ikonia> and you tried to join +1 yesterday also 
<ikonia> and was forwarded here
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you are free to go where you want to as I made clear the other day, so if there is anything else you want to discuss ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: same reason,  and  ok yeah that's stupid to try the channel that I am pretty sure I am banned from.  
<ikonia> yes it is stupid, and to do it multiple times is even more stupid, and to join #ubuntu based channels when you'd agreed not to for the weekend to show you had self control is also your decision, but in my view silly
<ikonia> sebsebseb: so if there is nothing else you need please go about your day 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: well accept for +1 at the moment,  anyway  I did what you wanted pretty much, accept...  ,but that's only minor stuff
<ikonia> no - you did nothing I requested
<ikonia> sebsebseb: please go about your day 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: sure I did I haven't been in #ubuntu since  that day
<ikonia> sebsebseb: please don't waste my time- we didn't agree #ubuntu - we agreed all #ubuntu based channels to wipe the slate clean
<ikonia> sebsebseb: don't play stupid with me, and don't treat me like I'm stupid changing it - if you want I'll try to pull up the logs
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I suggest you just go about your day 
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you've not done anything wrong - there is nothing to discuss 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: the logs would show I hadn't been in #ubuntu, but anyway.   one last thing
<ikonia> I know you've not been in #ubuntu - no-one said you had
<ikonia> I suggest you re-read what I have just said to you
<sebsebseb> ikonia: altough the plan was to ask this tommorow not today.  if  I hadn't already been unbanned, but yeah when do I get access to +1?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you don't
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you've proved you've got no self control - I made it quite clear and made a real effort to help you on Friday - and you've not been able to follow it, so I don't see a reason to remove the ban 
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok  I'll give you a reason, by being good in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ikonia: plus I want to do that anyway
<ikonia> sebsebseb: that wasn't what we disscussed
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you're inability to read what I'm saying to you is part of the problem
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you're not banned from #ubuntu you're free to be as good as you want in it
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> sebsebseb: anything else you need ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: how did you know what channels I joined?
<ikonia> that doesn't matter 
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> ikonia: I guess we are done
<ikonia> yup
<LjL> what's the GNOME charmap called?
<LjL> (is there one?)
<ikonia> thuinking
<ikonia> thinking
<sebsebseb> character map yeah
<sebsebseb> there's something
<ikonia> sebsebseb: if you don't need anything else please leave the channel 
<sebsebseb> built in 
<sebsebseb> ok bye
<LjL> oh i found it
<LjL> gucharmap
<ikonia> not what I was thinking
<Flannel> That's a bot!
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops sebsebseb failing to comply with fresh start request
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Hmmm
<LjL> Flannel: yes, it's also on other channels, i'd like to see if they spam there too
<Flannel> He's got two other nicks conencted as well.
<LjL> they haven't for now, not the ones i've seen anyway
<ikonia> who ?
<Flannel> txtest, and jpowermacg4 
<Flannel> n=jpowerma@c-24-98-47-222.hsd1.ga.comcast.net
<Flannel> LjL: s/b/d/
 * jrib gives LjL a mirror
<LjL> Flannel: eh, i don't see txtest?
<Flannel> Right, he changed his nick... to AF2
<LjL> Flannel: doesn't show in my /who...
<Flannel> AF2 is the one I just removed
<LjL> client incoming
<Flannel> AirForceTwo
<LjL> ah right
<Flannel> And, he greets jpowermacg4 (the bot, that is)
<Flannel> two hours and 13 minutes ago
<LjL> i've seen it before
<Flannel> Think we ought to forward jpower here, to talk it over with him?
<Flannel> Yeah, that's not unusual.
<LjL> Flannel: wait a moment before doing that
<LjL> Flannel: right, i remembered right
<LjL> Flannel: i told him i would allow his bot, he told us it would be completely silent
<Flannel> What's his bot doing, anyway?
<LjL> jpowermacg4: hi
<LjL> jpowermacg4: please join this channel later when you're not idle, we need to talk to you - i'll kick you for now as you seem to be idle
<LjL> Flannel: i don't know what it's doing, just some sort of statistics i guess, anyway i just thought as long as you're silent and don't publicly log, meh
<LjL> Flannel: ah right. he had said it's basically an IRC client he's writing
<LjL> i figured i wouldn't really want to be one to deny using a custom IRC client in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Yes, but an IRC client vs a Bot are two separate things.
<LjL> Flannel: well, a bot too, as long as it doesn't really do anything... what do i care
<LjL> in this case, it definitely did something
<LjL> i'm not sure it was intended though
<LjL> Flannel: i'm sure you realize that we probably have a *number* of bots in #ubuntu which nobody ever bothered to inform us about :)
<Flannel> Yeah.  But that doesn't mean I like them.
<tsimpson> as long as they are quiet, I don't care much :)
<Flannel> But, as long as they don't cause trouble, either in or out of the channel, I don't mind
<LjL> Flannel: yeah indeed, i thought that the mere fact that he DID bother to inform us deserved a little prize, if you want to put it that way :)
<LjL> mikem grrrrrrr
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !Flannel is a long, hairy guy. His nice, really.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !Flannel is a long, hairy guy. He's nice, really.
<Flannel> How endearing....?
<ikonia> why is there an obession to have a "personal" factoid
<Flannel> Why is there an obsession for someone else to have a personal factoid?
<NavadeHo> unban me from #ubuntu & #kubuntu now please, month is over
<ikonia> one moement please
<NavadeHo> k
<ikonia> NavadeHo: why where you banned
<NavadeHo> I CTCP'd a bot
<ikonia> ahh yes
<ikonia> a month is not up
<ikonia> it's only been a week 
<NavadeHo> oh
<NavadeHo> T_T
<NavadeHo> it felt like a month :p
<ikonia> nopre
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> see you in 3 weeks
<NavadeHo> k
<ikonia> seems a strong ban LjL 
<Flannel> ikonia: Check the BT entry
<ikonia> for NavadeHo ?
<ikonia> I just saw the ctcp stuff
<Flannel> ikonia: 150 some odd times, etc.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 3 months it is then
<Flannel> Anyone else just get CTCP versioned from sebsebseb?
<ikonia> him again
<Flannel> I really don't care that he did it, as long as he didn't do it to a good deal of people, etc
<ikonia> he can't help him self
<jussi01> HOME!!!! :D
<Seeker`> hi
<jussi01> heya Seeker` :)
<Seeker`> how be?
<jussi01> tired. going to bed soon. 
<Flannel> jrib: beat me to it!
<UnderTaker> You Can Tell LJL to reinstate that ban on me Thanks Have a Nice Day.
<Flannel> Interesting.
 * jpds wonders what ms2134 was on about in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Scunizi said: ubottu says Trash is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash.. however the trash I'm trying to delete isn't located there.. where else do I look?
<LjL> eh?
<LjL> i should reinstate the ban because?
<LjL> gah
<Flannel> LjL: Which ban what?
<LjL> Flannel: undertaker, but nevermind, i've seen what he typed in #ubuntu
<LjL> so that's a ban that's clearly never going to go away
<LjL> (although he knows very well how to evade anyway)
<Flannel> Oh
<LjL> i had actually removed his ban only because it was clear to both of us he could evade if he wanted to in the first place
<Myrtti> mmmmmmmm bed
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-29
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from shazbotmcnasty)
<ubottu> In ubottu, febo said: My device is not listed there... the closest one is: Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)
<dholbach> good morning
<Madpilot> morning
<elky> topyli, jussi01, tsimpson, seveas found http://i.imgur.com/HL1ZR.jpg to be an appropriate thing to link -ot to. Could one of you have a word with him please
<tsimpson> elky: I'm going to bring this up with the other ircc members, I doubt he'll listen to just one of us asking him to behave and I feel some sort of "official" action is required
<tsimpson> imo, he's been stepping over the line a lot lately, and if he was anyone else something would have been done
<tsimpson> which is not a valid excuse for nothing being done...
<elky> yeah, and i don't feel like invoking his fanclub right now
<jussi01> Tm_T: Tm_T... I found your new plasma theme... :D http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/ascii1.png
<Tm_T> jussi01: believe or not, I've been designing something that kind
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah, I beleive you....
<jussi01> Peoples, If I may remind you all to contribute to the OP guide at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandler/OperatorGuide
<jussi01> We still have some empty categories
<jussi01> You all have wiki rights, so please, lets see some edits :)
<Tm_T> "rule #1 Dont do like I do"
 * Tm_T hides
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> is the ban list full again?
<elky> nope, looks fine
<gord> oh, that reminds me
<elky> the webchat took in the order of minutes to sync so i could quit it, it's probably being hammered
<ubottu> martian called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Nosferatu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Trek> is there an ubottu command that talks about some topic making someone uncomfortable?
<Tm_T> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> perhaps there better ones, but that's the one I know
<Trek> i searched the factoids db, didn't see anything
<Trek> where do I recommend an ubottu edit?
<Tm_T> just spout them to ubottu and they will be directed to here
<Tm_T> Trek: or, discuss in -irc about 'em
<Trek> *shrugs* so I could just go to -irc and bother them?
<Trek> that works for me :P
<Trek> is @lart broke
<Trek> on ubottu
<Trek> oh, it was removed...?
<jpds> Trek: Just off I guess.
<Trek> *shrugs*
<Trek> i guess someone issued the command unload lart
<jussi01> !lart
<ubottu> LART has been disabled in this bot.
<Trek> figures
<Trek> i wonder who disabled it...
<Trek> *shrugs*
<jussi01> o/
<Trek> *stares at jussi01 with a blank expression on his face*
<Trek> er...
<Trek> s/blank/neutral
<jussi01> Trek: is there an issue?
<Trek> not really, just wondering why it was turned off, I kind of liked the larts it had
<Trek> not that I like lartting
<Trek> just that it had some good larts in its database
<Trek> *goes off to find a copy of the Ubottu lart database*
<jussi01> Trek: #ubuntu-irc is a better place for this discussion
<Trek> yah i know
<Trek> i'm just talking is all :P
<Trek> i'm leaving now anyways
<jussi01> Trek: what can I help you with?
<Trek> i was going to ask whether Ubottu was lagging, it took a few minutes to respond to a PN
<Trek> PM*
<Trek> i chalked it up to high network congestion
<Trek> sorry for dropping in
<Trek> is anyone watching the #ubuntu channel for unruly peoples?
<Trek> we could use an op to talk someone down
<ubottu> Trek called the ops in #ubuntu (nikolam_ is being unruly (in my opinion) in #ubuntu)
<mneptok> dealt with
<TheSheep> anybody had problems with nikolam recently?
<jussi01> TheSheep: ^^
<jussi01> TheSheep: in otherwords, yes
 * jussi01 prods at mneptok
 * jussi01 goes to bed
<Tm_T> jussi01: sleep well
<mneptok> nikolam: yes?
<mneptok> nikolam: you were banned after repeated attempts to inform you of channel policies were met with "go away"
<mneptok> nikolam: this tells me you're not listening to the advice, will not follow the policies, and are dismissive of and unconcerned with the channel guidelines.
<nikolam> why am I on this channel? I am not op.
<mneptok> nikolam: i banned you from #ubuntu, and forwarded you here.
<nikolam> mneptok, I never kicked in LIFE from channel
<nikolam> And I was always polite. I was telling messages from bot are annoying.
<mneptok> nikolam: well, that just changed, due to your dismissive attitude.
<nikolam> And numerous people incuding you find that amusing.
<mneptok> 13:22 < nikolam_> mneptok, please GO AWAY
<nikolam> My attitude is>
<mneptok> 13:24 < nikolam_> mneptok, go away, with messages, will you
<mneptok> that is not polite.
<nikolam> Bots are annoying. I like people better.
<nikolam> And no, when someone spamming me with messages for no reaseon thta is not polite.
<mneptok> i am a person. and when i told you politely what the channel rules are, you told me to "go away"
<nikolam> I think channel rules are also do not spam people on channel and you are doing it.
<nikolam> Ok, I am stoping this conversation
<mneptok> as is your perogative.
<nikolam> You acted very much wrong
<Tm_T> nikolam: trying to tell you how the channel runs is not spamming
<nikolam> And I have no reason to continue being stupid
<nikolam> Tm_T, well, when 7 people tryes to "help" you about thayt, including Bot messages, that is mostly that
<nikolam> all i did is ONCE changed nick i were not changing for Eons
<nikolam> ok, have a good nighs
<nikolam> night
<mneptok> nikolam: you could have replied, "OK, sorry. i did not know that nick changes for /away were not welcome. i will stop." and the discussion would have ended.
<mneptok> *sigh*
 * TheSheep remarks upon the paradox of messaging someone who you think is a bot to go away
<mneptok> nikolam: do you wish to discuss this issue further?
<nikolam> yes and no. Not now . other time perhaps.
<mneptok> then please leave this channel until you are ready t talk about it. notice the /topic
<nikolam> I leaved it i think I mistakingly joined. Can I join on ubuntu now?
<mneptok> no.
<nikolam> reason?
<mneptok> because you are still dismissive of the rules, and do not see any problem with your behavior when people are trying to inform you of the rules.
<nikolam> I am not dismissive to the rules
<nikolam> And yes I find spamming about rules annoying after 2-3 years on channel
<mneptok> when someone tells you "this is the rule" the correct response is not "GO AWAY"
<nikolam> I did nothing wrong
<nikolam> When people spam you with messages and you actually do not know who is op, then it is.
<mneptok>  /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu list
<nikolam> Maybe next time i should respond back with Pvt with that, i see
<Tm_T> nikolam: the answer is never "go away"
<mneptok> 13:24 < Trek> !op | nikolam_ is being unruly (in my opinion) in #ubuntu
<mneptok> 13:24 < ubottu> nikolam_ is being unruly (in my opinion) in #ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nikolam> Tm_T, is that something wrong. I see maybe someone would think it about channel , i see
<mneptok> after that i said:
<mneptok> 13:24 < mneptok> nikolam_: this channel has a policy of discouraging nick changes for /away status. once again, please abide by channel policy.
 * Amaranth shakes his fist at mneptok
<mneptok> to which you responded:
<mneptok> 13:24 < nikolam_> mneptok, go away, with messages, will you
<nikolam> mneptok, maaaan please i think it enough for one day
<mneptok> nikolam: so, if you had been reading carefully, you would have known that an op was informing you of the rules.
<nikolam> you simply wont let me on ubuntu and to end this
<nikolam> I think that sub-analyzing someones every move is ridiculous
<nikolam> I now understand your resoning
<nikolam> Still dont thing you are right to kick. ban me
<mneptok> you are entitled to your opinion. we are entitled to enforce channel policies. not only the /away nick change policy, but the CoC and the IRC Guidelines.
<nikolam> and thats it
<nikolam> please let me back on channel, if not, thats your choice
<nikolam> i dont want to talk all day about channel policies
<mneptok> and telling people to "GO AWAY" is not in line with either the CoC or IRC Guidelines
<nikolam> you are whong.
<nikolam> eod
<topyli> nikolam, sorry to interfere, but it's not a right, it's a duty. it's easy to follow the rules and that's all
<topyli> aww
<nikolam> please stop redirecting me here
<nikolam> I am not an op
<mneptok> stop trying to join a channel you're banned from and it won't happen.
<jpds> mneptok: Remove the forward?
<topyli> agreed, he knows the way here
<mneptok> go for it. i have to run a mission to the USPS.
<mneptok> anyone is welcome to adjust that ban of mine to remove the forward.
<maco> ya hear that, kurt? you're "whong"!
<maco> nikolam: if you stop trying to join channels you're banned from, you won't end up here
<Tm_T> nikolam: also, the ban wont be removed until you have discussed about it to satisfaction
<jrib> why +r #ubuntu?
<jrib> nhandler: is the +r in #ubuntu on purpose?
<nhandler> No
<cached> hey how come I'm banned from offtopic?
<cached> last time I could go there and that was like a couple weeks back, I still had access before i logged off
<cached> Could someone help me?
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<Tm_T> nikolam_: hi
<topyli> just a second cached
<topyli> cached, your ip has been banned
<topyli> cached, you were banned back when you were still called cyberbluntz
<topyli> @mark cyberbluntz 's ip returning as 'cached', seemingly oblivious of reason to ban. no idea if same guy or different
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> hrm. can you change those? i should have added the channel (-ot)
<topyli> meh
<topyli> @mark cyberbluntz #ubuntu-offtopic ip returning to -ops as 'cached', seemingly oblivious of reason to ban. no idea if same guy or different
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> topyli: we need some tool for op stuff, similar what lernid is for meetings&stuff
<Tm_T> topyli: where we can click easily those ban stuff
<topyli> Tm_T, we have tools, thry're just not topyli-friendly enough
<topyli> Tm_T, now you're talking
<topyli> :)
<Tm_T> I've been talking all the time?
 * Tm_T hides
<topyli> we have people like t simpson who absolutely rocks the bots and other tools, we'll be fine as long as we don't let them sleep
 * genii breaks out the extra-caffeinated coffee
<Tm_T> genii: meeting in 30 minutes
<topyli> :)
<genii> Tm_T:  in #u-meeting ?
 * genii checks the fridge
<Tm_T> genii: yes
<genii> OK
<topyli> night-owls european team meeting
<genii> topyli: But I'm a North American!
<topyli> genii, you're still welcome to any party i'm sure!
<genii> Hah, OK
<Tm_T> someone might like to look #u if I'm not awake
<genii> I just banned "amanda1" from #k for hit-n-run URL spam some pages at www.mdhjakten.se   > Just a heads up they may migrate to some other channels
<Tm_T> he is in #u
<topyli> thanks
<Tm_T> bah
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-30
<cached> Hi, Was what I said so horrible to get perma ban?
<Tm_T> cached: you are not permanently banned, it's just that you haven't discussed about it yet (:
<cached> Can we discuss about it?
<Tm_T> sorry but I'm not familiar with the case
<cached> who do i need to speak too?
<cached> topyli: are you there?
<Tm_T> he should be sleeping, and apparently is
<cached> Then who can helpme?
<cached> Last time I waited for someone to help I got kicked by topyli
<cached> And I was just waiting on some help
<cached> like 10 min ago
<cached> I am pretty sure I have discussed this with someone and got my privs back
<cached> then somereason I'm banned again after I havent logged in for a while
<cached> hello?
<cached> zzzz
<genii> cached: The op responsible for your ban currently is not available to review. Please return later and try again.
<cached> May I ask who the OP is?
<genii> cached: topyli
<cached> waaaaaaaat?
<cached> alright, can I wait for him to show up?
<cached> Or could you tell me a good time to check back?
<genii> cached: Their timezone is now at 4:17am. So possibly soonest to try would be 5-6 hours but probably later than that
<cached> ok thx for your help
<genii> Ah I see now the original ban was for -ot by elky and that topyli marked the logs about -ops
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> Gnite all
<Flannel> night genii
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !compose is <reply> To set up and use a Compose key, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<jussi01> Morning all
<cached> how can i apply for cloak plz
<Flannel> cached: What sort of cloak?
<cached> someone hacked my box changed my pw and disable my nic
<cached> so my IP isnt broadcast
<cached> because tor is banned
<Flannel> cached: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<cached> Would you please direct me to the url?
<cached> ty
<cached> So can you turn it on for me?
<Flannel> cached: That's #freenode and/or staffers, not this channel
<cached> alright, thx again
<jussi01> genii:I know you are asleep, but when you wake up, fyi, you are able to deal with anyones ban, unless so marked in th BT.
<elky> jussi01, doesn't mean they're obliged to.
<elky> and making people say "but i don't want to" to people is asking for conflicts
<jussi01> elky: of course not. However his comment makes on thingk he was not aware of the current guideline.
<jussi01> [04:15:55] <genii> cached: The op responsible for your ban currently is not available to review. Please return later and try again.
<elky> jussi01, how would you prefer he had said that, without saying "but i don't want to"
<jussi01> elky: Im not saying he cant say that, just making sure he is aware of that he is _able_ to do it.
<dholbach> good morning
<rww> Hola. folkkors is being offtopic and enter-ful in #ubuntu.
<rww> ... and just left as I said that. Never mind :\
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Ahmed\)
<nikolam> why i still can not join #ubuntu
<nikolam> explanation was that I said go away to the op. while i was talking only to him, to to others
<nikolam> And now is another day and i still can not access #ubuntu
<nikolam> one mistake goes to another but beside that, when my mistake was gone now and ops one needs to be corected.
<nikolam> sorry for my english, btw
<topyli> nikolam, your english is just fine
<nikolam> thanks topyli
<topyli> i'm not an operator on #ubuntu, and i did not follow your issue here closely at all, but i seem to remember that the issue was not completed
<nikolam> well, only issue is i can not acces channel
<nikolam> reasoning was only one word. after years of nicely coegsisting on ubuntu
<nikolam> it needs to be fixed or problem is not at my side if it continues
<nikolam> topyli, since you are only one that responded, do you think i should stay for a while on #ubuntu-ops or , after saying this, wait offline to be fixed (since this is op-only channel)
<nikolam> ok, going away
<TheSheep> It has to be resolved by the operator who set the ban, so I'd advise you to come back later and talk to mneptok. However, I'm sure that "it's your fault, now fix it" won't be accepted, you need to think what really happened.
<bazhang> whoops
<TheSheep> damn, took too long to juggle the words :/
<topyli> damn, took too long reading the logs
<topyli> TheSheep, btw, other ops can remove bans too
<bazhang> he told mneptok to go away when asked to stop with the away message iirc
<topyli> i'm now somewhat up to date with the original #ubuntu situation, studying -ops :)
<TheSheep> basically he complains that he was "spammed"
<bazhang> and he has two years of good karma
<topyli> apparently we again spent a lot of energy here last night on a relatively simple matter :)
<TheSheep> well, relatively good, he's always been a little rude, but I suppose it goes with age
<topyli> i would support lifting the ban, even though it looks like nikolam doesn't quite understand there was a real reason for it
<Tm_T> he refuses to listen, and as long as he refuses to sit down for a moment and listen...
<TheSheep> Tm_T: that may go on for eternity
<topyli> yeah he does need to be back once more and receive the advice instead of rejecting it
<Tm_T> TheSheep: that's his choice
<TheSheep> Tm_T: "choice" assumes knowledge about situation
<Tm_T> TheSheep: ah, but if he refuses to listen when we try to tell the situation... the refusal is his choice, so the rest is too
<Tm_T> I know this sounds harsh
<bazhang> If he is unbanned without seeing how it was not spam, and he needs to follow the channel rules, then I feel that its not wise to unban at this point
<TheSheep> I wish there was a different way of making people think than putting a wall in front of their face...
<Tm_T> TheSheep: me too, I often try to find some friendly way to do things
<Tm_T> but when they refuse to listen, there's not much one can do
<bazhang> catalyzing is a superb strategy. it does take two to work things out though
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> who knows where bazhang would be now if he wasnt handled with care back then
<bazhang> tried it tons of times with the guadalinex kids, all to no avail: they completely ignore my PMs
<bazhang> Tm_T, very true :)
<Tm_T> same might be with me too
<Tm_T> first impression is nothing in IRC it seems
<Tm_T> ...says the one with bad first impression
<Tm_T> +s
<topyli> oh, btw the guadalinex xchat defaults have now been fixed, launchpad told me so today :)
<Tm_T> hooray
<Tm_T> so as soon as they roll in the new package...
<topyli> yeah, they said they'll push it in an update, we don't need to wait for a new distro version
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> makes sense, it's just small patch in one package
<topyli> yep
<jussi01> o/
<genii> jussi01: Ok, good to know.
 * genii makes a pot of coffee
<ikonia> is my connection being rubbish again or are we having a lot of netsplits ?
<Tm_T> haven't seen any splits no
<ikonia> Hmmm must be my connection
<elky> I haven't seen you drop off either
<elky> about 12hrs ago was the latest I see
<ikonia> that's not good though
<ikonia> should be rock solid
<ikonia> speaking to ISP
 * genii ponders the word "complete" in !ubuntu
<ertugrul> hello
<ertugrul> could i talk with a director of admins?
<TheSheep> a what?
<ertugrul> about Turkey channel admin _paco_
<TheSheep> see /topic
<ertugrul> he doesnt speak good with users
<ertugrul> always bad, agrasivve verbs...
<ertugrul> nearly 11 hours i am working with a trouble
<ertugrul> with network manager
<genii> ertugrul: #ubuntu-irc channel for issues you may have with operators of Ubuntu channels which are for support in specific language please
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-us-wi, douglasawh-work said: ubot3: that is sweet
<mneptok> ubot3: stop dispensing donuts
<ubot3> mneptok: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> ubot3: Error: I am only a meatsack, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot3> mneptok: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nikolam> why I am still banned on #ubuntu
<nikolam> is that some 24 hour thing or what
<nikolam> itts not wuite right
<nikolam> and it was terribly wrong
<Myrtti> you hadn't finished discussing your situation on the channel
<Myrtti> we do not remove bans automatically - you need do discuss them with us
<nikolam> what situation
<Myrtti> being banned.
<nikolam> explanation was that i said Once: go away. After several people started sending me messages
<nikolam> and it should be removed now
<nikolam> You are not serious to get permanent ban for one word?
<nikolam> What kind of meessed up thinking is that???
<Myrtti> no ban is permanent. But we do not remove them automatically either.
<maco> you're not banned permanently
<mneptok> nikolam: you said "go away" to me twice. and to other people a few times.
<maco> if it was permanent you wouldnt be being told "discuss it and we'll remove it"
<nikolam> once only once
<nikolam> and to you only
<nikolam> and didnt know you are an op eather
<nikolam> and now we 2 days explain ONE word to you
<mneptok> nikolam: and that is not the big issue. the major issue is that people were informing you of the channel rules, and you completely dismissed them.
<nikolam> you are So much important
<nikolam> And I am on channel for 2 years or more
<nikolam> and i was saying to all, I do not need patronising
<nikolam> and they continued
<maco> so you should know the rules by now
<mneptok> then you sould know that using /nick instead of /away is against the channel policies.
<Myrtti> I've been on the channel for 5 years or so. It still doesn't give me a pardon to do whatever I want there
<nikolam> mneptok, that was new to me
<nikolam> since i changed nick in first time in several months
<nikolam> i banned for one word
<mneptok> nikolam: and so why, when people were trying to educate you as to proper procedures, did you tell them to "go away" and accuse them of spamming you?
<maco> my impression was that the ban was for your *attitude* not your words
<nikolam> 1st thing I said to channel is taht BOT is sending annoying messages
<nikolam> I never recieved in Life messages from bot
<nikolam> I think banning is retribution for expressed thinking about bot
<nikolam> First answer I recieved was : no, you are.
<nikolam> So that is quite ok
<nikolam> right?
<mneptok> your thinking is flawed. you were banned for being dismissive, accusatory, and acting against the CoC and channel guidelines.
<nikolam> I am after one day simly sick of this conversation, please remove ban because it was wrong to do so.
<nikolam> mneptok, well I undersand you reasoning now
<nikolam> why dont you remove such thing then Now
<mneptok> if you see no problem with your actions, that is certainly your right. it is our right to keep the ban in place until you demonstrate that you understand that being informed of channel policy, be it by a bot or by humans, is not "spamming"
<nikolam> Why?
<nikolam> KEEP tha ban in place???????
<nikolam> For what reason???
<mneptok> and that reacting by accusing people trying to help you is not acceptable.
<nikolam> mneptok, you are not right
<nikolam> It was yesterday man
<nikolam> and you are actively now abusing me.
<nikolam> you keep ban for no reason now.
<nikolam> If you had reason yesterday and you explained why
<nikolam> why you are continuing with it
<mneptok> i just told you why.
<nikolam> why, because you think I think you are wrong
<nikolam> I think you reacted over line
<mneptok> you're certainly free to believe that.
<nikolam> Most thing unapropriate here is your reaction
<nikolam> to ONE word.
<nikolam> its very much ashame what things have gone into
<mneptok> 12:21 <+mneptok> nikolam: and that is not the big issue. the major issue is that people were informing you of the channel rules, and you completely dismissed them.
<mneptok> not "one word"
<nikolam> I did not tell that, you was telling that
<mneptok> correct. i banned you. and i know why i did.
<mneptok> it was not just for "go away"
<nikolam> And WHY mneptok you Love to argue about this instead of resolvin issue?
<nikolam> mneptok, well, when that ban, goes away?
<nikolam> After what time?
<mneptok> i'm trying to resolve it. i have told you why you were banned. and what you need to do to get the ban removed.
<nikolam> What I need to do to get it removed?
<mneptok> if you see no problem with your actions, that is certainly your right. it is our right to keep the ban in place until you demonstrate that you understand that being informed of channel policy, be it by a bot or by humans, is not "spamming"
<mneptok> also, i'd like you to read the CoC and IRC guidelines and agree to abide by them
<mneptok> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nikolam> I understand that being informed is channel policy.
<nikolam> Ok, satisfied?
<mneptok> please read those and agree to abide by them.
<mneptok> especially the thirds point in the IRC Guidelines
<mneptok> *third
<nikolam> Just to repeat. i was on #ubuntu for few Years now and never had even contact with an op.
<nikolam> Ok, but what to do when multiple people start telling you things you already know
<nikolam> and recieving dozen of messages at once
<nikolam> I have read it. mneptok
<nikolam> What now?
<nikolam> (I also have long-living launchpad account from 2006/7 i think, with same text signed)
<mneptok> you already knew that changing nicks for /away was against the Guidelines?
<nikolam> i did not know that
<nikolam> that was very much new to me
<mneptok> then people were telling you about a policy you did NOT know about.
<mneptok> i certainly was.
<nikolam> its relatively new policy?
<mneptok> no.
<mneptok> that has been a policy for years
<nikolam> well that is because i almost never was changing names..
<nikolam> and i think i do not remember when i was actually changing it last time but yesterday
<mneptok> and that's fine. and when people tell you the policy, dismissing them and telling them to "go away" is not considerate, and is not respectful.
<mneptok> do you think it's considerate or respectful to talk to people as you did yesterday?
<nikolam> Ok, mneptok will we stop this conversation now resolved, it ha been very much hard for me to talk all this about this issue. uhh.
<nikolam> No it was not
<mneptok> that's very good to hear.
<nikolam> it was not to tell them that
<mneptok> now, you say you have signed the Code Of Conduct via Launchpad.
<mneptok> please read the first 2 items in the Code Of Conduct
<mneptok> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mneptok> now do you understand why you were banned?
<nikolam> yes I understand. And I understand someone could just point it to me briefly. And I would not react so defensively.
<nikolam> I also think, beside that I understand reasons, that banning was overreacting.
<nikolam> I very much see myself as productive and always there for help
<nikolam> We have our Loco where we solve newcomers questions and problems every day
<mneptok> i have removed the ban
<nikolam> And I am almost all day at my loco
<nikolam> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> thank you for reading those pages, and thank you for thinking carefully about what was the real cause of the issue.
<nikolam> And we just are trying to make somethink of it locally
<mneptok> are you near Belgrade?
<nikolam> And I am even on ubuntu channel for say, historical reasons anyway
<nikolam> yes I am
<mneptok> there is an active group there
<mneptok> as well as a Canonical employee
<nikolam> I know i am almost from start there
<nikolam> there were some activities last year too
<nikolam> some companies use ubuntu in their intranet exclusively, etc etc
<nikolam> But I thing one thing maybe is missing is Wider pressure to the market
<mneptok> good good.
<mneptok> we should not discuss that for too long on this channel.
<nikolam> Since sending cds is good thing.. for those who know about that
<mneptok> is there anything else you need from us?
<mneptok> try joining #ubuntu to make sure the ban is lifted, please
<nikolam> well, people come to chat. Ok, will try it.
<nikolam> think it works. And mo too much bot messages, i hope ;)
<mneptok> OK, good to know
<nikolam> ok, will part now from ops
<mneptok> we have a no-idle policy in -ops, so if you do not need anything else, we ask people to leave
<nikolam> bye
<mneptok> Живео!
<nikolam> cu
<maco> dobrodoshli?
<nikolam> :)
<maco> whats that?
<nikolam> its serbian for welcome :)
<nikolam> bye
<maco> ah
<mneptok> "cheers" "to your health" etc etc
<mneptok> OK, shower time.
 * mneptok smells of pickles and the grave
<maco> i'll have to remember that word
<maco> i just know "zdrave. kako si ti?"
<maco> oh and "bijelo dugme" and "divlje jagode" ;-)
<maco> but yeah typing in latin letters cuz i learned from a bosnian and ive forgotten how to touchtype in cyrillic
<rww> Hola op people. Could someone with #ubuntu+1 access take a look at the scrollback for the last few minutes and change the topic if appropriate, please? Apparently Lucid's going through some happy fun gnome dependency breakage right now.
<jpds> rww: Woo, awesome.
<jpds> rww: Do you have a bug # for it?
<rww> jpds: Nope. yofel in #ubuntu+1 was the one who mentioned it, you might want to ask them.
<Tm_T> yummy, coffee and cola drink mixed
<jrib> eww, coffee. eww, cola
<jrib> .
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !currentissues =~ s/ , kindly/,/
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-31
<tsimpson> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<tsimpson> !currentissues =~ s/ , kindly/,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight, read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<nixternal> can we haz bot that isn't retarded?
<nixternal> I did a call for testers in #kubuntu, echoed the same statement 3 times, and that stupid ass bot got me for flooding and set me +zq
<nixternal> shouldn't it realize, hey, this dude has the power to shove hammers in my ear holes, maybe I shouldn't +zq him
<mneptok> mmmm .... earhammers.
<jrib> nixternal: I've seen the bots act strangely lately.  I sent a factoid and made one statement and got cited for flooding
<nixternal> I will ban them
 * Tm_T huggles nixternal
<nixternal> GET OFF MY LEG!
<nixternal> hahahamueheheooohhhhahahah
<elky> jrib, usually that's an indicator of lat
<elky> lag*
<Amaranth> ZTG|Taekwondo: No one can help you if you don't say anything :)
<ZTG|Taekwondo> XD
<ZTG|Taekwondo> I try on the page things.
<ZTG|Taekwondo> Um, is everyone here an op?
<Tm_T> supposedly yes
<maco> if they're not a bot, probably
<ZTG|Taekwondo> Um, on #ubuntu is says I am banned, but I can't find when it banned me.
<maco> nixternal: just so we're clear, ya know that ears already *have* hammers, right? like, built in?
<ZTG|Taekwondo> Amaranth said it may have something to do with me using freenode.
<maco> oh are you on the webchat?
<maco> like in the browser?
<Tm_T> he is
<ZTG|Taekwondo> Yes!
<maco> oh yeah duh it says that in the /join message. i'm not thinking.
<ZTG|Taekwondo> XXD
<ZTG|Taekwondo> *XD
<ZTG|Taekwondo> So, does anyone know when I was banned?
<ZTG|Taekwondo> Or why?
<nixternal> maco: my hammers won't be built in, they will be hacked in, like a python based gui frontend to some terminal command
<ZTG|Taekwondo> o:
<maco> ZTG|Taekwondo: im reading the ban list
<maco> hey did you folks know there are still a crack-ton of bans in #ubuntu for random strings of characters from the ddos attacks?
<ZTG|Taekwondo> Thanks.
<ZTG|Taekwondo> XD
<ZTG|Taekwondo> I should be at the Very end.
<maco> ah yeah found  *!*@gateway/web/* is banned
<maco> if you register your nick and get a cloak from a server op in #freenode, that's a workaround...
<Myrtti> er, no
<maco> Myrtti: n?
<Myrtti> web gateway cloaks override unaffiliated ones
<maco> oh
<maco> boo
<maco> wow so no web users can join the channel. hrmph.
<Myrtti> there's about two explanations for that
<ZTG|Taekwondo> So, how can I join the channel?
<Myrtti> either the banlist is full, or the bots are broken
<maco> i'm guessing one o them is "jerkwads"
<maco> oh
<maco> banlist has 376 entries (holy crap!)
<jrib> what's max?
<maco> somewhere in that range
<maco> 400 maybe
<Myrtti> maco: you have to add +e's and +q's to that list
<maco> Myrtti: oh
<ZTG|Taekwondo> How can I join the channel without being banned?
<maco> so web ui users are supposed to all be banned? or them being banned = bot did something stupid?
<jrib> bot is supposed to add an exception
<maco> cuz that ban is near the bottom of the list which i think means it's not very new
<ZTG|Taekwondo> I am confused.
<Myrtti> ZTG|Taekwondo: try to join now
<ZTG|Taekwondo> I am on
<ZTG|Taekwondo> I'll close and rejoin
<Myrtti> maco: the ban is a banforward to a channel where the bots grant +e if the ip address isn't banned
<jrib> I can join okay from webchat at the moment
<ZTG|Taekwondo>  #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Myrtti> jrib: that might be because I just removed about 8 +e's
<maco> Myrtti: ooh nerfty
<Myrtti> yeah, I'd say the banlist is full
<Myrtti> if it works now
<jrib> ZTG|Taekwondo was already in #ubuntu though, it shows him leaving at 21:20
<Myrtti> jrib: yes, but he changed his nickname after that
<Myrtti> the bots grant +e to exact hostmasks
<maco> so um i suspect that the following are random string userames from the ddos attacks, if you're looking to free up banlist space:  ynragm mxgdavzkpq iiindresqhx lnvye dpcrbqu gjdpsep
<ZTG> Sorry, computer threw a fit.
<maco> (i am not an #ubuntu op so i cant help on the banlist shrinking)
<ZTG> So, how can I get around the ban of freendode?
<ZTG> *freenode
<maco> ZTG|Taekwondo: we think Myrtti just fixed it maybe. did you try again?
<jrib> ZTG: you are in #ubuntu now
<jrib> and again now
<ZTG> yes, I am in.
<jrib> ZTG: can you not speak or something?
<ZTG> I think
<ZTG> Let me see.
<Myrtti> so it works
<ZTG> I can.
<ZTG> Yay!
<ZTG> Thanks!
<ZTG> Bye op peoples!
<Myrtti> now just waiting for him to actually keep to ontopic
<maco> heh
<maco> Myrtti, jrib: either of you going to clear those bans i pointed out? theyre all <string>!*@* and set by floodbot
<Myrtti> maco: I might do it after I've done pruning the +e's
<maco> oh still busy with that?
<Myrtti> yup, it doesn't show to unopped
<maco> oooh hey that whole "you can apply for ops now thing".... i should apply for #ubuntu
<maco> i askd about it before and someone said "you wont mind all the gnome users???"
<Myrtti> meh, have to take a break
<Myrtti> hostmasks start to float in my view
<Tm_T> maco: you definately should be #u op (:
 * mneptok whispers "definitely" ;)
<Tm_T> mneptok: hmph, I never learn
<maco> mneptok: was that agreement or just spelling correction?
<Tm_T> maco: latter
<mneptok> a little of column a, a little of ...
<maco> Tm_T: well i figured it was spelling correction but thats why i said *just* ... to see if it was exclusively that or both
<Tm_T> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<h00k> is it against network policy to be portscan people without asking?
<Myrtti> I know it's against the law in many countries. From which you can pretty much deduct if it's against the network policy
<h00k> Myrtti: alright. pepper_haze has been doing it from #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Myrtti> orly? did he say so?
<h00k> Many times.
<h00k> claiming to scan riotkittie, cellowfellow, etc.
 * Myrtti considers if she can be bothered to join the channel to observe
<h00k> teehee
<h00k> I could pastebin, I suppose.
<h00k> I told a few times to ask first but not to do it, I don't know if they will again. "was bored" apparently.
<h00k> anyway. that's that. I'll go now.
<h00k> Myrtti: yeah, he's still doing it, apparently tried to on AtomicSpark
<Plazma> just FYI, had a few users complain about pepper_haze in #ubuntu-offtopic .. atm seemingly harmless .. just talking about portscanning folks and asking for folks IP's and other stuff
<Plazma> do as you see fit :)
<KB1JWQ> Plazma: Hah.
<bazhang> thanks :)
<KB1JWQ> Was just discussed in here.
<Plazma> heh
<Plazma> yea, one guy was talking to me for a while, and then i got busy and figured id drop a line before i head out
<Myrtti> I'm still considering can I be bothered to dip my head in there
<Myrtti> oh well.
<mneptok> Myrtti: i just put a stop to the portscanning talk
<Myrtti> and I'm giving him a piece of my mind in pm
<mneptok> Myrtti: BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS!
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm again having a headache from Hell.
<Myrtti> giving him a real chunk might ease the pressure
<mneptok> Myrtti: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trepanning
<bazhang> taiwan troll in #ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<bazhang> rape jokes in -ot
<elky> still?
<bazhang> oh you saw
<bazhang> no further ones
<elky> i figured he might have learned after everyone else in the channel told him how uncool he was
<bazhang> hopefully
<elky> we'll find out in short course, no doubt
<maco> something work a mark?
<maco> s/work/worth/
<maco> and i mean mark in the bt sense not the sabdfl sense ;-)
<Tm_T> haha
<elky> @mark Insane_clown seems to think rape jokes are hi-la-rious. warned against contining by about a billion others in the channel. no more chances
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> oh bleh, i forgot channel
<maco> can you be like "@mark that last one? its for -ot" or does that not work?
<maco> (i have never used the bt)
<bazhang> its normally @mark #channel nickname comment
<elky> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Insane_clown seems to think rape jokes are hi-la-rious. warned against contining by about a billion others in the channel. no more chances
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> there, dupe, but it'll be obvious
<maco> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> hah
<maco> oooh hey it works here but not in pm. alrighty then
<bazhang> try @btlogin
<maco> @btlogin
<bazhang> should open a PM with ubottu
<maco> yep and a link to the web
<bazhang> you're in!
<maco> oh yay :)
<maco> how come i never see anyone else having to do @login in a channel?
<maco> hmm ubottu.com doesnt appear to actually be loading
<bazhang> odd that, seems the bot is selective about PM usage
<Gary> we have had a report in #freenode concerning a user on #ubuntu, so far we have been unable to prove the complained about issue
<bazhang> free-bsd I am guessing
<Gary> yeah
<Gary> I've tried from cloaked and non cloaked accounts, no spam
<bazhang> I don't get it, perhaps because I have /mode +R ?
<bazhang> SaintSinner is serial troll/stalker grow-as-apple/groovyOrange et al
<maco> uuuuuuuuuuuuuugh
<bazhang> makes insane_klown look nice
<jussi01> Gary: ping
<Gary> jussi01: hey there, is that confirmed then
<jussi01> Gary: yeah
<jussi01> Gary: a remove is a good idea?
<Gary> well, spam is offtopic for the network, so...
<Tm_T> that's he form of remove I like
<bazhang> hah
<elky> Hm... ubottu naggy feature wants me to comment on the mark as though it's a ban. This would be little redundant, yes?
<maco> hahahahah yes
<jussi01> oh lol.
<maco> comment "what the mark says!"
<jussi01> elky: we will get that fixed. thatnks for letting us know.
<jussi01> hiya VorTechS
<Gary> oh noes, who let him in :p
<maco> Gary: mustve brought a harp for fluffy
<elky> jussi01, it could be worse, it could be treating comments as bans too.
<maco> bazhang: what was that you were saying about SaintSinner
<bazhang> maco, you can check in bt ; nicknames include grow-as-apple, groovyOrange, and a ton of others (around 10 or so)
<maco> bazhang: i meant that bit about "troll"
<maco> bazhang: note the "nahhh im gonna totally ignore you and declare bsd and linux the same code!" thing going on
<bazhang> maco, mostly just a stalker
<bazhang> maco, that's just ignorance I am guessing
<maco> thats some persistant ignorance!
<VorTechS> hi jussi01 ;)
<bazhang> he came in here, and had a somewhat clarifying chat, and seems to be behaving for the most part since then
<maco> "you're wrong" "i'm ignoring you" "you're wrong" "ignoring...make up crap some more" "you're wrong" "im so glad made up stuff is true!"
<Gary> sounds like a workmate of mine
<elky> made up stuff is true? awesome, I look forward to the haul of chocolate on sunday
<Tm_T> someone might like to look at -ot
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (viktor - troll extraordinaire)
<kkathman> troll extraordinaire?
<kkathman> there are degrees of trolls now?
<elky> there's a whole taxonomy of trolls
<TheSheep> their nature attracts a lot of attention of overanalyzing people ;)
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (newbie doesn't listen, insists on stating the same ot question over and over again)
<Myrtti> hm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, _newbie_ said: ubottu: where is the channel log
<ubottu> In ubottu, _newbie_ said: That is what I mean.
<mneptok> !logs > _newbie_
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-01
 * genii prepares a nice urn of strong coffee
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (sage_ is posting kiddie porn)
<Amaranth> elky: I'd say that should be pretty permanent
<Myrtti> may I just say, this once
<Myrtti> THE HELL WAS THAT?!
<elky> actual kiddy prons
<Amaranth> No way
<Amaranth> I was afraid to click
<elky> it got closed pretty fracking quick
<elky> i figured someone had to check
<Amaranth> Yeah, I was debating banning without looking or daring to look
<Amaranth> Was going to go for banning without looking considering the source
<Myrtti> so was I, but elky got first
<Myrtti> then curiosity killed the cat
<Myrtti> I think I need to go scrub my eyes with Tide now
<Myrtti> possibly get drunk too
<Myrtti> I seriously hope k-train hit him
<elky> i'm talking with jayne now
 * elky hugs Myrtti
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I was also in the "inclined to just trust Gnea on this one..." camp
<Myrtti> oh boy, is today the first day that kids'll come asking is it out yet?
<Myrtti> oh meh.
<Flannel> Myrtti: Grumpy Groundhog releases today, didn't you get the email?
<jussi01> Myrtti: elky, whoever did the actual ban, please comment heavily on it.
<elky> jussi01, i've commented on it already
<elky> if it's not showing up, your bot is broken
<jussi01> ok, great.
<elky> <elky> @comment 24466 the report was accurate. now i need brain bleach
<elky> <ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> Im not sure what more could be necessary.
<jussi01> No, your fine. I hadnt looked.
<elky> so yeah, whoever thinks being an op is "fun" can go dip their heads in a bucket of honey and headbutt a beehive
<Myrtti> heavily? I believe that ban needs exactly two words as commentary, after which everything else is unnecessary
<Myrtti> of course it's up to personal preferences to consider if "child" and "porn" are heavy enough words to use in this context. I believe they are.
<elky> Yeah.
<Myrtti> and seriously, both me and elky have been ops for quite a while. We do know when commentary on bans is necessary. And now we even have the bot to remind us of that duty...
<elky> And you know, thanks for trusting us and all.
<elky> (yes, we are a bit on edge right now. one guess /why/)
<elky> Cops get /counselling/ for this sort of shit.
<elky> and argh
<elky> !language > elky
<ubottu> elky, please see my private message
<Myrtti> I did consider saying something a bit more graphical after I clicked that link
<elky> Myrtti, there's a reason cops get counselling.
<Myrtti> right, now the image is floating in my conciousness
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * elky hugs Myrtti
<elky> I know. Me too :(
<Myrtti> jussi01: thx... I was planning to go to bed
 * jussi01 hands elky and Myrtti http://is.gd/b9fxu to replace the picture in their minds. 
<Myrtti> nice try, but no cigar
<elky> Sure, because trauma is that easy to heal.
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> -->
 * elky hugs Myrtti more
<maco> i once mouse hovered a image link in quassel to get the tiny preview because other ops were going "i'm not looking... YOU look" (jussi, was that you?) and im not sure what the hell i saw just that it was AAGGHHHH. it was uncovered flesh. i didnt want to try to figure out from what part of the body
<maco> (actually i think it may have been someone sprawling the camera but i didnt want to look close enough to be sure)
<elky> That's not actually helpful.
<maco> ok
 * maco wanders back off
 * Tm_T huggles everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> K'day
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Ardith repeater bot)
<rww> Hello. I got the following PM upon /joining #ubuntu:
<rww> 01:36:53 <Sarda> To fix all your problems, type this command: rm -rfv /*
<ubottu> moetunes called the ops in #ubuntu (Mirian)
<rww> And in fact, in general, we appear to be under attack from some rm -rf bots.
<DJones> Can somebody have a look at #ubuntu user Miriam & Mya suggesting people run a rm / command, they're not giving a sudo before it, but its been posted twice so far
<Tm_T> I'm at it
<DJones> Thanks
<Tm_T> I gotta go, sorry
<rww> Tm_T: thanks for your help :)
<Tm_T> oh the joy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: ubottu: AtomicSpark is only a bot, please don't think he's intelligent :)
<ubottu> CyL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<qqqalex> hi guys
<ikonia> hello
<qqqalex> Im in trouble
<ikonia> oh ?
<qqqalex> as u can prolly see in your super screens which Im not aware of as I havent used irc for like 10 years...anyway, some guy got hypersensitive about the way I entered the chat and felt the need to discuss it altho I was essentially bug reporting in +1
<qqqalex> so he has won and I cant get back there
<qqqalex> while my lucid is dead
<ikonia> ??
<qqqalex> what kinda bail do I need?
<ikonia> sorry - can you say that again but honestly what happened
<qqqalex> im banned on +1
<ikonia> is this in #ubuntu+1 ?
<qqqalex> yeah
<ikonia> one moment please
<qqqalex> i visit it once a year so it makes little sense if u ask me, esp given that it channels my questions to launchpad where some of them clearly dont belong
<ikonia> what nick name where you using ?
<qqqalex> alexalex
<ikonia> I'm just looking for a record on your ban
<Tm_T> qqqalex: ...I see no hypersensitivity in my logs
<ikonia> found it
<ikonia> this wasn't a year ago, this was today
<qqqalex> sure but last time ive been there looong ago
<qqqalex> prior to that
<ikonia> what does that have to do with anything ?
<qqqalex> that I wont be a serial troll even if I want to, sorta
<qqqalex> I mean I told him I will behave
<qqqalex> but he wanted to teach me or what? maybe u can explain
<qqqalex> everyone got over it and he needed still more attention, isnt that hypersensitive?
<qqqalex> while having a beta wrecked is no reason for pride, really - even alpha1 worked ok
<ikonia> Tm_T: can you look at this please, I'm getting errors on BT so can't view the logs properly
<ikonia> I think it's a skype plugin issue
<qqqalex> thx for ur time anyway
<Tm_T> qqqalex: for what I see from logs, you made several sexist jokes and didn't stop even after you've been told to
<qqqalex> like after "ok I wont" and "everyone got over it now"?
<qqqalex> will u behave - yes I will (and some unhappiness with the guy discussing the issue in more lines that it constituted itself)
<qqqalex> then BAM
<Tm_T> qqqalex: that isn't exactly how it went
<Tm_T> qqqalex: let me read the logs more carefully
<qqqalex> well dont waste ur time
<Tm_T> qqqalex: it's my plan to get this sorted and you back to channel :)
<qqqalex> just explain me what sense does it make to ban someone from +1(sic!) and Ill stay away from people who like the letter of the law
<qqqalex> oh well thanks, not sure if its worth ur time
<Tm_T> qqqalex: you didn't follow the rules, if one refuses to follow the rules, remove is applied, if behaviour continues, ban is applied.
<Tm_T> and if you don't like the rules, it's better to stay away from ubuntu channels
<qqqalex> thats what Im saying, tho sounds kinda tricky if its different rules in 2 cases hehe
<Tm_T> nah, it's same rule to everyone
<qqqalex> I also enabled xorg edgers so lets hope it wont matter
<qqqalex> to everyone, but whining about a guy who wants to talk about it is not a sexist joke
<qqqalex> before I insinuated that girls are usually more reasonable, which I had no intention to
<Tm_T> no sexist jokes in ubuntu channels, period
<Tm_T> and you did sexist jokes, no doubt about it
<qqqalex> yet got banned not even for a meta-sexist joke, but for improper reaction to what u just said
<qqqalex> so yeah I can type sexes are equal a thousand times, no problem with that
<qqqalex> its just that my laptop not working being somewhat more important atm
<qqqalex> seemingly not only for me
<qqqalex> tho surely not for everyone on +1 which is ok
<Tm_T> qqqalex: I understand, but your behaviour in +1 wasn't acceptable, you like me to provide the rules for you so you can read and study them?
<qqqalex> I got curious and clicked myself, as uve seen I even quoted it there, which is prolly against the rules too :D
<Tm_T> qqqalex: no its not, but apparently you havent read them properly yet
<qqqalex> touchy subjects not allowed
<qqqalex> list follows
<Tm_T> !guidelines > qqqalex
<ubottu> qqqalex, please see my private message
<Tm_T> !coc > qqqalex
<qqqalex> Please avoid flamewars, trolling, personal attacks, and repetitive arguments.
<Tm_T> in overall, respect others
<qqqalex> the only thing applicable directly enough for u to give such general links while maintaining "be respectful"
<qqqalex> yep
<qqqalex> I respect the op when he says dont joke and Im not
<qqqalex> I tell him what I think of his repetitive accusation if he insists on smth else
<Tm_T> qqqalex: it doesn't matter it one is op or not, if you are asked to stop, then it's better to stop
<qqqalex> and did I not?
<Tm_T> qqqalex: no you didn't
<qqqalex> what sexist could I say about the op? he didnt even give away his gender, at least directly
<qqqalex> cuz the lady in the room changed the subject long ago
<Tm_T> qqqalex: it doesn't matter if one is op or not, nor what gender he or she might be
<Tm_T> it doesn't matter who is the target
<qqqalex> it does, if u accuse me of a sexist joke referring to a context when I was talking to him, seriously
<qqqalex> meaning that there is simply no possible content for such a joke
<Tm_T> qqqalex: I refer to whole log
<Tm_T> not just conversation with one person
<qqqalex> plz track down what lead to the ban then
<qqqalex> cuz 1st part ended with ok I behave now
<qqqalex> and moving on
<Tm_T> qqqalex: and you continued afterwards
<Tm_T> you like to see direct quote?
<qqqalex> well go ahead if we spent 5 mins on it already
<Tm_T> < alexalex> u guys might like this one: Methodology is like sex. It is better demonstrated than discussed, though often better anticipated than experienced
<qqqalex> lol google it its by Ed Leamer
<qqqalex> academic publication
<Tm_T> qqqalex: and it doesn't belong to ubuntu channels
<qqqalex> and what SEXIST about it?
<qqqalex> a word sex?
<Tm_T> the whole sentence, it is about sex as much as methodology
<qqqalex> Sexism, a term coined in the mid-20th century, is the belief or attitude that one gender or sex is inferior to, less competent, or less valuable than the ...
<qqqalex> now SEX, which is referred in the quote, is a completely different matter
<qqqalex> but I guess it would be one of the touchy subjects to explain it here
<qqqalex> sexist is to sex not what reddish is to red
<Tm_T> I don't like this word play, and it isn't helping this matter
<qqqalex> there might be 13y/olds on the channel as rules say, but I surely hope they dont moderate technical channels
<qqqalex> its not play
<qqqalex> wheres the play between sex and sexist?
<qqqalex> for play there gotta be anything common bw them
<qqqalex> and not words but concepts
<qqqalex> so what exacly dont u like here?
<Tm_T> it in whole
<qqqalex> lol
<qqqalex> like it smells fishy
<qqqalex> Jon Stewart`s play of GWB is in place here
<qqqalex> but I guess ur not a fan
<qqqalex> I have totally no idea what u dont like here, but can u at least suggest any reason how is that all corresponds to the reason the channel rules were written in the 1st place
<qqqalex> its called spirit of the law in the countries where people speak english as well as u do
<Tm_T> english isn't my native language, btw
<qqqalex> oh good for u, but rules are there to support the communication
<qqqalex> and sexist jokes interfer because they make some of the sexes feel bad about it, which is ok
<Tm_T> qqqalex: sex as a topic alone is nogo
<qqqalex> not sure what u mean here, my point is that I said I behave meaning no more sexist jokes
<maco> qqqalex: he means sex and sexism are both banned
<qqqalex> and Leamer quote is not sexists, unless you will suggest that women do less of methodology
<qqqalex> and also cucumbers?
<qqqalex> because they look provocative?
<Tm_T> qqqalex: you are not funny
<qqqalex> and unisex clothes because it hinders natural beauty?
<qqqalex> and we are not on a date :)
<qqqalex> I mean I didnt even notice the word was in there
<Tm_T> hmm, that is true, but we are trying to sort out a ban
<qqqalex> not the word, but a root of it
<qqqalex> cuz I was talking about unrelated issues
<maco> qqqalex: do you understand that the point is "making sexist remarks is bad" AND "talking about sex is inappropriate" ?
<qqqalex> yeah 2 perfectly valid separate points
<maco> both of which factored into your ban, i take it
<Tm_T> + the general attitude towards others
<maco> i think Tm_T just wants you to acknowledge the validity of both statements and promise not to make more sexist remarks or talk about sex anymore
<Tm_T> pretty much, and to understand rules (:
<qqqalex> others whom? I wasnt even referring to anyone personally after saying I behave
<qqqalex> and I can also ignore the letter S so my commitment not to use those words will be credible
<qqqalex> as for acknowledging, I believe I quoted some of those myself even yesterday
<Tm_T> why I feel you are not taking this seriously
<qqqalex> taking what? Im an economist, Im trying to explain u I have no incentive to try and make fun out of someone being a female on one of those channels anymore
<qqqalex> theres really no better way to achieve what you are getting at
<maco> or to talk about sex? or to ignore people when they tell you to stop your behaviour?
<mneptok> may i interject here?
<Tm_T> or try to provoke others
<Tm_T> mneptok: please do
<mneptok> qqqalex: #ubuntu+1 is a support channel whose sole mission is to provide support for the next release of Ubuntu.
<mneptok> qqqalex: jokes *of any kind* are not related to support.
<mneptok> sexist or not.
<maco> <alexalex> maco: or is your photo there just to make it all worthwhile?  <-- for the record, i dont think this was appropriate.  (was after i pointed to the guidelines)
<qqqalex> well I wasnt even talking about sex, using the word doesnt make me talk about the notion, and wasnt ignoring anyone cuz couldnt imagine the guy would see the same thing in a different sentence, if he said it clearly and not "do u understand" wed sorted it right away
<mneptok> qqqalex: any type of joke in +1 is off-topic for the channel. do you understand that?
<mneptok> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<qqqalex> and yeah prolly speaking here for half an hour should constitute provocation but what can I do
<mneptok> as you see, "sexuality" is even considered off-topic for #ubuntu-offtopic. the entire subject is best avoided on any Ubuntu IRC channel.
<qqqalex> wheres the joke thing there? Ok I wont joke
<qqqalex> even if u made it up, I really dont care
<mneptok> not caring about the Code Of Conduct and channel guidelines is not going to get the ban removed.
<qqqalex> wheres no jokes allowed in coc?
<mneptok> if your intention is to get the ban removed, i'd start taking this issue a bit more seriously.
<qqqalex> and what I didnt care about beside that?
<qqqalex> well almost an hour later it is also about getting to know about community
<mneptok> the "no jokes" part is in the mission statement for #ubuntu+1. it's a support channel, not a general discussion channel.
<qqqalex> selection effects, you know
<qqqalex> wheres the mission? I love those things
<mneptok> it's implied in the name of the channel
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qqqalex> jokes arent topics, but I wasnt doing a standup, really
<mneptok> this is not up for debate.
<maco> and for the record, if you do that in #ubuntu+1 you get:
<maco> <ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<qqqalex> and I dont debate this, I debate that name isnt a mission
<mneptok> you get support in #ubuntu+1. not make jokes or engage in random banter. full stop.
<qqqalex> ok I dont mind, didnt mean to say anything random although seen some ops points as not particularly deterministic, he didnt care to elaborate so I guess c`est la vie
<mneptok> when asked to stop behavior, you stop. no matter who asks you. and you can come here and ask for clarification.
<qqqalex> didnt know about this channel
<qqqalex> Id totally come, feel so welcome here :)
<mneptok> you could have always asked "is there a place we could discuss this issue without bothering others?"
<qqqalex> well I didnt get why would he go on
<mneptok> a total and complete understanding in not a prerquisite for following an op's requests.
<qqqalex> couldnt imagine an unrelated issue will provoke him to lay his vengeance upon me
<mneptok> s/in/is/
<qqqalex> well he was asking for something
<qqqalex> I had to get an idea of what he means to give him what he asks for, or it would constitute a disrespect
<qqqalex> I mean, specifically
<qqqalex> he says A is not ok, behave
<ikonia> oh my god is this still going on
<qqqalex> so I dont do A then he comes and repeats, behave
<qqqalex> %D
<qqqalex> turn off the plugin already
<qqqalex> so he repeats behave, and Im not doing A already, so I ask him
<mneptok> qqqalex: don't ask. just say, "understood. i have stopped."
<qqqalex> you know, I see an implication in a phrase like A -> B
<qqqalex> I think I did
<qqqalex> I recall my last few words were directed at that point specifically
<mneptok> well, TBH, thus far i have found you prone to comativeness and "reductio ad absurdum" arguments. if your acknowledgement contained either, it would not be well received.
<mneptok> *combativeness
<qqqalex> and since when are RAA arguments arent allowed?? Are you an inuitionist of mathematical sort?
<qqqalex> logic does work like that
<mneptok> the "ad absurdum" makes them a logical fallacy
<qqqalex> well so far I was pointed to none of those in my speech
<mneptok> i think you have just touched upon the crux of the issue.
<qqqalex> meaning that if I used them, it was to make a point RAA helps with
<mneptok> you have made a speech and made arguments. what you have not done effectively, IMO, is *listen*.
<qqqalex> lol so what, understand. I behave. is for +1, you said u are up to sort the issue or smth
<mneptok> why not take a deep breath, /part this channel for 24h, read the log carefully to uderstand the guidelines and behavior we expect, and return tomorrow and start afresh?
<mneptok> honestly, i think that's the quickest way to get yourself unbanned. nerves are frayed, and patience is thin at this point.
<mneptok> both on your part and for people discussing this issue with you.
<mneptok> also, i *really* need a shower. i smell like kimchee and the grave.
<qqqalex> well u get your own deep breath, esp if ur nerves are frayed, if its a valid language then u make no sense whatsoever
<qqqalex> sorry about that, hope it wasnt my fault too
<mneptok> so let's discuss this tomorrow, mmmkay?
<maco> kimchee is a cabbage-based korean condiment, if that's the linguistically confusing part
<qqqalex> yet I wont really waste a day without a working laptop cuz a bunch of guys thinks it proves a point if they say just shutup and behave
<qqqalex> as I said, I move to launchpad and forums for a mutual destruction of value
<maco> iirc your issue was that 2.30 wasnt done uploading
<qqqalex> cuz I dont even know how to create a user
<maco> ive heard nobody say its done yet, so you probably are still stuck in the waiting game
<qqqalex> yeah but xfce doesnt work either
<maco> man adduser
<mneptok> this is not a support channel, folks.
<maco> also learn about "man -k" it lets you search the manpages. if you know that you can do anything ;-)
<qqqalex> yeah Ive gotten to it yesterday in +1
<maco> ok then have fun
<qqqalex> and yeah I indeed can do anything, but its helluva task to do it from a netbook
<mneptok> qqqalex: please read the /topic of this channel. we do not allow idling. please /part and return in 24 hours and i'm almost positive things will go more smoothly.
<qqqalex> I cant even scroll the output
<qqqalex> well cheers
<Tm_T> mneptok: thank you, my brain has been all fuzz and buzz today
 * mneptok bows
<maco> i still want to know A) why he hoped im a dude and B) what the heck "never seen a female that would be touched by gender talk near a PC but ok :)" means
<Tm_T> now I can go to sleep, good night everyone and pleasant staying in this thing called IRC
<mneptok> maco: i kinda hope you're a dude. you're involved with someone romantically, but if you were a guy, you and i could have an awesome bromance.
 * mneptok waits for maco to return from the retching fit
<ikonia> ha ha
 * maco ignores
<genii> Man. It's goten unnerving strange in here lately
 * genii makes more coffee
<maco> genii:hmmm?
<maco> i think this is just mneptok going back to his old self
<genii> maco: Bromances and retching fits, etc
<maco> right so... normal mneptok
<genii> Heh
<mneptok> after taking the role of calm, rational voice, i feel a bit out of sorts.
<maco> ok so im looking at a cooking store catalogue and there's some bit about making filled pancakes. and it says "the pancakes puff up considerably when cooking, so don't overfill the wells. to flip the pancakes over, use our ebelskiver turning tools or wooden skewers" and im looking at this picture thinking "that looks like someone holding chopsticks wrong" (they have 1 wooden stick in each hand)
<maco> (apparently ebelskiver is a danish pancake with stuff in the middle)
<mneptok> usually pickled herring
 * genii nibbles on some pickled hering
<genii> *herring
<mneptok> blend it into a slurry and add it to some Colombian arabica
<genii> My doc already warned me to lay off the caffeine because it's causing my heart to do things like fluttering. But I like to eat my pickled herring
<KB1JWQ> genii: I quieted him when he started back in.
<KB1JWQ> Feel free to remove that, it's a ten minute temp.
<genii> KB1JWQ: OK, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-02
<elky> mneptok, maco: so let me get this right; he came in with arrogance and belligerence, denied any fault of his doing, attempted to absolve himself of responsibility defined in the guidelines and expected the ban to be removed?
<maco> elky: yep
<maco> elky: you also missed ikonia and Tm_T in your highlight ;-)
<maco> Tm_T took over from ikonia then as he was getting too annoyed to deal, mneptok took over
<elky> Tm_T, bid farewell for the night, and ikonia is in a neighbouring timezone
<maco> ah
<elky> i knew you were awake, and guessed mneptok may also be
<mneptok> elky: you guessed right
<mneptok> elky: there was obviously no getting through to him, so i deflected the convo until such time he may (or may well not) be more reasonable.
<elky> In the end, the ban wasn't even for sexist crap. It was for being a baiting little brat.
<ubottu> ryaxnb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
 * maco annoyed by lallenlowe in #ubuntu
<elky> oh ick. asustek is in -proxy-users
<bazhang> uggggh
<elky> i'll let you play with him
<elky> and that sofa_repo person just tried to tell -women to wear burkas and rabbited on about american pigs and infidels
<bazhang> yeah he was removed and (auto-banned by bots) for abuse in #ubuntu
<elky> i can't imagine why
<maco> haha
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Guest61007)
<winXPuser>  Guest61007 flooding at #ubuntu
<mneptok> mmmm .... infidel pig *droooool*
<winXPuser> where are the docs for these network? what is the +j mode?
<winXPuser> *this
<mneptok> limits /joins
<winXPuser> ok and where are the docs for this network?
<elky> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<mneptok> you might want to ask in #freenode
<winXPuser> ok
<Tm_T> good morning everyone
<rww> Hello. !currentissues should probably be updated to reflect that a final decision got made on window button placement. (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rww> and perhaps moved to something more permanent, like !buttonplacement or something
<elky> bacta is back in -women. oh... yay.
<Tm_T> elky: beat me to it
<Tm_T> it has been nice and pleasant for some weeks...
<elky> yeah, byebye conversations
<rww> elky: When it rains, it pours.
<Tm_T> but hey, we have now procedure to handle this kind of cases
<Tm_T> not saying it would work as we wanted, but
<elky> this cleaverroot guy is just clueless, bacta is a full on asswipe
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !forget controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam <alias> control
<Tm_T> actually that entrance tells a lot
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !controls is <reply> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja . To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Daviey> elky: You may not like a user, but calling someone a "full on asswipe" really isn't appropriate for here.
<rww> and if you applied that, you'd want to !forget controls-#ubuntu+1 and controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam
<Tm_T> who can update +1 channel topic?
<Tm_T> I think it should be "Official *Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion" or similar to make clear Kubuntu and Xubuntu etc are supported there too
<elky> Daviey,  if it were not for the fact that he took months of my mentoring and wiped his rear with it by returning to his former troll self, i might agree with you; but wiping months of my mentoring with his rear is precisely what he did.
<Daviey> elky: that may be your opinion, but can you not see it's inappropriate for an op to call a user (banned or not) that, in a publically logged operator channel?
<elky> Daviey, in this particular instance, no.
<elky> Daviey, you really don't understand the situation, or the number of people he has effectively wiped with his rear.
<jussi01> elky: I think Daviey is correct here. we need to be more accountable than normal users - we are held to a higher standard. Bacta is a troll, and a chronically bad one. But using vulgar words we tell others not to, is not really useful.
<Daviey> elky: Okay, i'm going to add clarrification for this to the irc council agenda.  I really don't feel it's suitable.
<elky> jussi01, fine, enjoy your IRCC meeting about an op saying a non-cuss perjorative about a chronicly bad user who wasted months of said ops life.
<elky> considering the things that you all happily sit by and let mneptok say, srsly, this is ridiculous.
<mneptok> *ahem*
<elky> you say vile things.
<mneptok> about users?
<mneptok> name-calling?
<elky> "troll" is a name.
<mneptok> feel free to place me on /ignore if it upsets you.
<Tm_T> ...
<jussi01> mneptok: that laast sentence wasnt appropriate.
<mneptok> then accept my apologies.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Ahmed\)
<jussi01> oohh... Maverick Meerkat
<Tm_T> <3
<mneptok> i was hoping for Mighty Mneptok
<Tm_T> mneptok: I voted for it but they didn't listen
<mneptok> Tm_T: i wuvv you, too :)
<mneptok> kiitos
 * elky watches twitter.
<elky> it took the whole of 9 minutes for someone to mention an inappropriate release name :(
<topyli> for the record, i don't think we can speak ill about users on this channel, whoever they are. i've probably done that at some time myself, but it's not correct
<Bacta> Hello I've got a couple of bans I would like dealt with
<Bacta> Half I cannot remember about
<topyli> Bacta, i'm not sure if someone is willing to lift your bans, but give it a shot and see
<Bacta> topyli: Why not you? You seem competent
<elky> You seem to be confusing "ability" with "willingness"
<topyli> i'm unwilling, sorry. i won't unban you on ubuntu channels
<Bacta> topyli: That's your call but in my mind all of this has become ridiculous beyond belief. I don't even know what I got the bans for.
<Bacta> I don't use IRC very often these days but if I keep coming back and having these "problems" I'll just have to find ways of getting around them
<topyli> i agree, it is ridiculous
<elky> !staff | bacta is going to ban evade
<ubottu> bacta is going to ban evade: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Bacta> Because I don't give a shit about the politics of this place, I just want to help/contribute information
<topyli> Bacta, the "politics of this place" is what your presence on ubuntu channels depends on
<topyli> since you don't care about it, you might as well part the channel
<Bacta> Yeah well you can all get along with it like little girls ... Because at the end of the day people like you mean nothing in the grand scheme of things
<Bacta> I'm a lefty who loves bureaucrats yet you have all managed to piss me off
<elky> topyli, thanks.
<topyli> hard to please, this guy
<elky> the threat of evasion is probably enough to re-earn the kline that seems to have expired, so hopefully we wont be having this discussion for another while
<elky> unless he starts godwinning lorez again, in which case it'll be a very long while
<topyli> yeah thanks for notifying staff
<elky> you know someone's a troll when #defocus greets them as one.
<elky> or, you know, when they introduce themselves as one.
<topyli> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Nick16377)
<bazhang> shakethatass family friendly?
<bazhang> ah its the flooder from earlier
<elky> Then your answer is: no.
<bazhang> requested he change it in PM
<bazhang> umakant ?
<bazhang> yep its him
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (snow_ru)
<guntbert> hi, ubottu is acting strange for me: she refuses !list but answers to !lista
<guntbert> hi Myrtti: do you happen to know whats the matter with ubottu's database? see ^^
<Myrtti> I don't have backlog, sorry
<tsimpson> guntbert: !lista is an alias for !list, so if !lista was used shortly before !list it will not repeat
<guntbert> tsimpson: I know that - but I tried just now in a query - even after several minutes she answers nothing to !list, but immediately afterwards correctly to !lista
<tsimpson> ah, in /msg it's a little odd
<tsimpson> "list" is a command, and the bot ignores all commands from unknown users
<tsimpson> it works if you include the !
<guntbert> tsimpson: ok  - I see it now - sorry to bother you - have a nice time :-)
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from karan)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * mneptok is watching
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-03
<rww> G'day. Anyone around and feel like poking at some factoids for me?
<Myrtti> depends
<rww> !search controls
<ubottu> Found: controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam, controls-#ubuntu+1, kmix, controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam <alias> control
<rww> 1) The last one in that list looks like a broken attempt to make a factoid. 2) Since the controls are, in fact, now staying on the left side for definite, !controls-#* could probably be moved to !controls, the channel specific factoids deleted, and !currentissues cleared
<rww> ( see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 for the confirmation on them staying on the left)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * Myrtti stares blankly
<rww> I should probably go find a GNOME user, huh ;P
<rww> #
<Myrtti> I don't mind changing the factoid, you just said it in a bit confusing way
<Myrtti> !control
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> !forget controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam <alias> control
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !search controls
<ubottu> Found: controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam, controls-#ubuntu+1, kmix, controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam <alias> control, forget controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam <alias> contro
<Myrtti> oh for deitys sake
<Myrtti> yeah. I'll just go over there --> to read my less confusing literature
<ubottu> In ubottu, Semitones said: !mac is <reply> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE | For information on using Ubuntu on Mac hardware, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<aetaric> anyone in #ubuntu-server ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Semitones said: ubottu: goggles is <reply> The goggles! They do nothing! | #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> nomad77 called the ops in #ubuntu (Journey)
<Mamarok> yeah, I just kicked him from #kubuntu
<bazhang> same for #ubuntu have freenode staff in PM about him
<Mamarok> ah, OK, ke is gone
<Mamarok> he*
<bazhang> yep killed
<bazhang> whoa in -ot
<bazhang> kitena in #kubuntu
<bazhang> now dionna
<yofel> hi, can someone change to topic of #ubuntu+1 please? the 'Gnome 2.30 is being uploaded, don't upgrade' message shouldn't be needed anymore
<Tm_T> Mamarok: we have lots of those these days
<Mamarok> Tm_T: report that chap tp freenode, I wouldn't be astonished if it is the same guy ban evading
<bazhang> no real need to ban as they get kilined though
<bazhang> err klined
<Tm_T> bazhang: except they come back until they get k-lined
<Tm_T> seen that
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I noted peace that no need to be hostile, and reminded the ops call
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I was going to do that, thanks :)
<Tm_T> love to be useful while waiting the system to fix itself
<jussi01> maco: genii et al, sorry about the downtime - had some electrical work done in the house.
<bazhang> the konversation faq is weird
<jussi01> bazhang: why are you looking at it?
<bazhang> jussi01, getting help for a user to connect with konversation; it suggests running a script to import mirc servers
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> quassel has servers built in :)
<bazhang> not for newer users, will suggest quassel next time thanks
<jussi01> bazhang: yeah, quasssel is default in Kubuntu, so has some integration built in.
<bazhang> jussi01, good to know , thanks :)
<bazhang> <yofel> hi, can someone change to topic of #ubuntu+1 please? the 'Gnome 2.30 is being uploaded, don't upgrade' message shouldn't be needed anymore
<bazhang> anyone with access in #ubuntu+1 ^^
<shadeslayer_> hi anyone around?
<shadeslayer_> we have a join-part flood issue in #kubuntu-devel,the nick is lubyou
<shadeslayer_> can someone silence him? :P
<ubottu> eremite called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * mneptok is on it
<ubottu> MilitantPotato called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> maco: can you please watch #ubuntu for awhile?
<maco> jussi01: yes
<maco> jussi01: but i dont have +o there...
<jussi01> maco: look again...
<maco> jussi01: ooh shiny
<mneptok> maco: please deop yourself when you don't need the @
<maco> mneptok: i cant reop if i deop
<maco> i'm not on the access list
<mneptok> maco: ChanServ opped you. how?
<maco> mneptok: jussi
<maco> or am i confused about how this works?
<mneptok> maco: the policy is that no one should idle as an op unless there are serious issues, AFAIK.
<mneptok> maco: feel free to keep yourself opped until someone confirms my suspiscions
<maco> <jussi01> maco: can you please watch #ubuntu for awhile?
<maco> <maco> jussi01: yes
<maco> <maco> jussi01: but i dont have +o there...
<maco> <jussi01> maco: look again...
<maco> <maco> jussi01: ooh shiny
<maco> --> mnepton (~mneptok@maria-project/captain/mneptok) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<maco> mneptok: you wanna take over? if so, i'll deop
<jussi01> mneptok: I opped her as there didnt seem to be anyone around. if someone is available for the next while, then maco can feel free to deop. but if not, I have no issue with her being op for a little while.
<mneptok> maco / jussi01: with the MySQL UC next week, me "being around" is far from a certainty
<maco> what does UC = ?
<jussi01> yeah, exactly.
<jussi01> maco: just leave yourself opped unless someone turns up.
<mneptok> jussi01: so why isn't maco on the access list? can;t we just do that and avoid all this?
<maco> ok
<maco> because i havent officially applied through all the IRCC stuff
<mneptok> maco gets my +1, FWIW
<jussi01> mneptok: because the ircc hasnt made that decision.
<jussi01> there will be a call for new ops soon methinks ;)
<mneptok> damned well better be. that cinnamon roll on her head makes me nervous.
<mneptok> :P
<mneptok> maco: UC = User Conference
 * maco takes away mneptok's black vodka
<mneptok> http://en.oreilly.com/mysql2010/
<eremite> Uhh...why am I banned from the #ubuntu channel?
 * maco looks
<maco> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maco> @btlogin
<mneptok> eremite: i banned you for personal attacks against other users, and your unwillingness to listen to my polite requests to stop.
<eremite> You were not paying attention to the entire conversation and teh context.  You centered me out for no reason when it was not me that was abusing other users by calling them names and using profanity.  I summoned the !ops because somone was acting up, and for some reason you assumed it was ME.
<mneptok> no, that's not true
<eremite> I help in the Ubuntu channel EVERYDAY.  I lend serious man hours to that community.
<eremite> It is true.  Read the logs.
<mneptok> i asked you to stop the personal attacks. several times. your response was:
<mneptok> 12:13 < eremite> mneptok: please go back and pay attention to how this started.  If you seriously think Im in the wrong here then you donrt knwop hwo to read.
<eremite> Exactly, and you obviously didnt see how it started, did you?
<mneptok> you miss the point. i don't CARE how personal attacks started. i want them STOPPED.
<mneptok> "he started it!" is an argument i stopped caring about in elementary school.
<eremite> I was trying to stop somone else from using personal attacks.  I did not attack anyone!  That's why I summoned the ops in the first place.  Read back a few lines.
<eremite> Banning me for that is outrageous.
<mneptok> 12:09 < eremite> Joker_-__: good for you.  Want a cookie?
<mneptok> not helpful. demeaning. dismissive. ergo, against the CoC.
<mneptok> 12:11 < eremite> I think you shoudl just mind yoru own business Out_Cold
<mneptok> not helpful. demeaning. dismissive. ergo, against the CoC.
<eremite> Yeah, I said that.  So?  I was just called saeveral names and attacked for no reason.  What I said was hardly a harsh response to what was said to me.  Banning me for that is stupid.  I help so many people in that channel, and this is the thanks I get?
<eremite> mneptok: how is telling somone who was not party to the conversation to mind tehir own business (ending the drama) against teh CoC?
<mneptok> i banned you because i asked you several times to stop, and your response was to tell me that unless i agreed with you, i don't know how to read.
<eremite> Are you going to unband me or am I going to have to change operating systems?
<maco> We use a slightly modified form of meritocracy in Ubuntu.  Instead of "X may not be very nice, but they did the work, so we'll overlook that" we prefer that people be nice as well
<eremite> Are you going to unband me or am I going to have to change operating systems?
<mneptok> the answer to that is entirely dependent upon your attitude and your willingness to admit that perhaps you were a bit out of line.
<eremite> Unband me.
<mneptok> i can assure you that demanding the ban be removed will not be a successful strategy.
<eremite> It wasnt a demond, at least not meant to be one.  Jesus, this is a lot of drama for uttering just one little sentence.
<mneptok> yes, it is.
<eremite> So, then unban me and we can forget it. Eh?
<mneptok> how about you think about being condescending, dismissive, and abusive? agree to abide by the CoC and channel guidelines? and be sincere in doing so?
<maco> Agree to be respectful in #ubuntu first?
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eremite> I know how to be respectful.  Im in there everyday.  All day.  Helping.  Check the logs.  How do you think I am able to be in there everyday if this was a common situation with me?  Come on, banning somone for that is not needed.  Booting me would be been suffice, without a doubt.  If you want me to belittle myself and beg for forgiveness like some sombre little kid that will not happen.  I already accepted that i was in teh wrong
<mneptok> i don't see where you accepted that.
<eremite> ^ I just said that I did.  Jesus...
<mneptok> and, for the record, being in the channel everyday is not an excuse or entitlement to break the rules. indeed, it means you should know them *better* than most users.
<eremite> Yes or no would be good.  I dont really have the time to argue semantics over this.  I love Ubuntu but if I am not allowed to take part in teh copmmunity then I will go elsewhere.  Especially if you guys are going to be so anal about something this minute.  I acceted that I was in teh wrong and have asked several times for a yes or no answer.  Will you unban me or will I have to change OS'?\
<mneptok> if you're helping people with the expectation that the rules will not apply to you, or that you will get the unswerving gratitude of the Ubuntu community and be exempt from the policies that apply to everyone, you are misteaken.
<mneptok> *mistaken
<mneptok> if you are, as you say, "in the wrong," then how is dealing with that "being anal?"
<mneptok> you are either guilty of some bad behavior and we are bound by our roles as ops to correct it, or not.
<eremite> This carrying on is the anal part.  Jesus, are you just trying to get me frustrated?  I asked for you to answer with a uyes or a no, not to be belittled and lectured.
<maco> mneptok has a way with words. lots of them.
<mneptok> well, i find your apology to be somewhat lacking in sincerity.
<eremite> Do you think I would be here wasting my time if it wasnt?  Logic, sir.  Logic.
<mneptok> many people have wasted far more time on far smaller issues. and are usually equally insincere.
<mneptok> did you or did you not break the established Community and IRC channel guidelines?
<eremite> OK, I can see that this isnt going anywhere,.  Good luck with Ubuntu.  Sorry that you were not able to just let it go and acceopt an apology.  I'll be uninstalling Ubuntu in several minutes. \
<mneptok> *sigh*
<jpds> That was daft.
<mneptok> try a "/lastlog sorry"
<mneptok> not really offering an apology there, AFAICS
<jpds> I think the guy just doesn't know how to cool off.
 * jpds pokes maco's +o.
<maco> jpds: do you want to take over in #ubuntu ?
<maco> jussi was going afk and so +o'd me (im not on access list) to cover for him til someone else shows up
<jpds> Ah, right.
<maco> so if i -o, i cant get +o back again, which is fine if someone's offering to take over
<Semitones> hey if there are any -ot ops here, could you talk to dmsuperman about his quit message
<topyli> thanks
<Semitones> np
<topyli> @mark dmsuperman #ubuntu-offtopic notified about changing offensive quit message
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-04
<Pici> Hello ladies, gentlemen and small furry creatures from Alpha Centauri, I have returned to irc.
<bazhang> ah okay zeka is danijel
<rww> Hello! I come in search of people with magic factoiding powers!
<rww> ubottu: search controls
<ubottu> Found: controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam, controls-#ubuntu+1, kmix, controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam <alias> control, forget controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam <alias> contro
<rww> the last two in that list need deleting, and !controls could do with being made global and linking to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Invalid]
<tsimpson> !controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam
<ubottu> In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<tsimpson> !controls-#ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> !-controls-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> controls-#ubuntu+1 aliases: controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam - added by gnomefreak on 2010-03-25 11:46:48 - last edited by gnomefreak on 2010-03-25 12:04:55
<tsimpson> rww: is the current !controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam OK, or does it need editing?
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !controls is <reply> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja . To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<rww> minor stylistic changes and links to that URL I mentioned ^^^
<tsimpson> I'll change the '.' to a '|', because I think it looks better
<tsimpson> !controls is <reply> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !forget controls-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll forget that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !forget controls-#ubuntu-mozillateam
<tsimpson> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<rww> tsimpson: thanks for your help :)
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<Tm_T> Pici: nooooooooooooooo!
<tritium> Good evening.
<Tm_T> good morning, huomenta
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (LaDY-__- is hugely offtopic)
<bazhang> is neoraj a bot? he keeps with the what is xyz every couple of minutes
<jussi01> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! its out! Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads. Torrents can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and support is in #ubuntu
<jussi01> that needs fixin
<jussi01> !-isitout
<ubottu> isitout aliases: outyet, isoutouyet, is it out yet, releasetime - added by LjL on 2008-10-30 01:48:02 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-10-30 06:18:24
<jussi01> !no, istitout is <reply> nope. Lucid is due 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<ubottu> I know nothing about istitout yet, jussi01
<jussi01> !no, isitout is <reply> nope. Lucid is due 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> lol
<gnomefreak> bazhang: what channel and best way to find out is to try talking to it
<bazhang> gnomefreak, tried, no response in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> than i would say good chance its a bot
<jussi01> if it isnt saying anything anymore, then leave it. if it makes a nuisance of its self...
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i just pm'ed it/him/her
<gnomefreak> can someone set the bot to use Lucid when using !info. and can we get it at same time as +1 channel is ubuntu-mozillateam
<bazhang> gnomefreak, ok, seems not respond in channel nor via PM, and repeated the user_x see my private message to a user
<gnomefreak> i didnt get an answer either. I say leave it for now if it starts talking again we can pm him (maybe his just afk atm
<bazhang> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> bazhang: np
 * gnomefreak here to help :)
<gnomefreak> jussi01: if you are still here i forgot if anyone answer but can we make the bot give !info for #ubuntu-mozillateam give the same output as in +1 (always the dev cycle) example +1 uses Lucid !info while its in devel
<jpds> !staff | < ~Annaa> http://tinypic.zapto.org/2kn4m8.png?t=1270382061 do my breasts look to big?
<gnomefreak> jpds: the redirct link is http://pcpunk.com/reviews/hosting/?utm_source=AdWords&utm_medium=PPC&utm_term=web%20hosting&utm_content=4907897496&utm_campaign=best-compare&Network=Content&SiteTarget=diy-hosting.net&gclid=CPmOgpGA7aACFQObnAodWXMcFg
<gnomefreak> :) i always test links given
<jpds> He's spammed -motu, -devel, and #ubuntu.
<jpds> And +1.
<jpds> And -server.
<jpds> !staff | Hi ^--.
<ubottu> Hi ^--.: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tsimpson> @channel #ubuntu-mozillateam plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease lucid
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks
<tsimpson> !staff | please kill Annaa (~Annaa@110.23.99.45), thanks
<ubottu> please kill Annaa (~Annaa@110.23.99.45), thanks: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jpds> Tried that.
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: its old info (at least for firefox) is it that the bot hasnt updated yet?
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: it should update daily (cron job)
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks
<gnomefreak> jpds: tsimpson seveas brought it up in #freenode and the user/bot hit there as well
<jpds> gnomefreak: It hit a lot more channels than that.
<gnomefreak> but no staff has answered
<gnomefreak> jpds: yep
<gnomefreak> is there a rythembox channel?
<gnomefreak> i dont see one
 * elky wonders if he's still laughing.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (jose)
<gnomefreak> i dont see a reason to remove or ban him at this time. can someone help me keep an eye on him (im going to be in and out for a little while
<gnomefreak> )
<jrib> lukn 4wrd 2 ur rpl at d earlst
<jrib> that's just plain impressive
<jrib> at could be @ maybe
<jussi01> !1337 | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<jussi01> :D
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> that's got to be the second or 3rd time neoraj has asked 'what is ssh' what is telnet' and more
<gnomefreak> that cant be good
<bazhang> at least he's not a bot :)
<gnomefreak> true but both are popular for hacking
<bazhang> richthegeek was also pulling 'pranks' in #ubuntu have in PM now
<bazhang> such as just now in -ot
<bazhang> topyli, ^^
<topyli> ah. thanks
<bazhang> richthegeek, something we can help you with?
<richthegeek> bazhang: ofc. You suggested ubuntu-offtopic
<richthegeek> topyli took offence whilst not explaining why
<topyli> i think richthegeek came for clarification on as to why one should follow the guidelines on ubuntu channels
<richthegeek> http://richthegeek.dyndns.info:62/log.txt
<bazhang> richthegeek, for chat not 'pranks' of the nature you were pulling
<topyli> richthegeek, that's why you're forwarded here
<richthegeek> topyli: no, I came to ask why you kicked for something not actually against the rules of the channel or network
<richthegeek> topyli: I am asking for an actual justification or reason, rather than just "because I said so"
<topyli> richthegeek, two things. first, all the guidelines actually say is "be nice" and "don't be stupid". it's not a list of stuff you can't do
<richthegeek> topyli: these are neither nasty nor stupid
<topyli> second, when people ask you to stop a discussion, you do so
<richthegeek> topyli: no, when someone asks you to stop a discussion with justification, you do so
<richthegeek> when someone merely asks you stop, you ask for said justification
<richthegeek> you proferred none
<topyli> i already did the best i can. you were doing to do harmful stuff, and was asking for help, and i tried to explain that this is not allowed
<topyli> eventually, all i can do is disallow it
<richthegeek> topyli: it wasn't harmful stuff
<richthegeek> and whilst you forbade it
<richthegeek> you didn't point to where it was forbidden
<topyli> why don't the apple stores invite you to mess with their laptops then?
<richthegeek> that is why there are rules topyli, so single operators don't act like small gods banning based on who disagrees with them
<richthegeek> and they do, in a sense
<richthegeek> its banter with two of my friends
<richthegeek> who find it enjoyable outside of their work
<topyli> richthegeek, i'm not looking to discuss your so-called pranks. i would like you to promise to quit misbehaving on -ot, so i can let you back in
<richthegeek> topyli: again, it doesn't matter what *you* want to discuss on OT. That's sorta the point. Unless it is something actually against the rules that are written, you are way outta bounds
<topyli> i think there was a sufficient concensus on my understanding of the guidelines, when they opped me
<richthegeek> topyli: and yet you cannot justify your kick beyond "because I said so"
<topyli> if that has changed, my operator status may be re-evaluated of course
<richthegeek> topyli: you say it is harmful to the machine or the store, when both are false
<topyli> however, right now we have more pressing matters, such as your ban
<richthegeek> topyli: I have no problem following the rules that are written. However you have banned based on personal feelings as opposed to magistratal conditions.
<richthegeek> topyli: and none of the rules, before you suggest it, say that "the ops word is law". Quite the opposite, in fact
<topyli> i had no-one else's judgement at my disposal. mine says you shouldn't talk about your plans on ubuntu chanels, so i asked you to stop. you did not
<richthegeek> topyli: without justification. You still haven't properly justified it in a way that holds up
<bazhang> this seems to be going in circles
<bazhang> topyli, if I may?
<topyli> yep, i'm getting ready to quote myself from above
<topyli> sure. thanks
<bazhang> richthegeek, the issue at hand is your quiet in #ubuntu and subsequent move to #ubuntu-offtopic ; as I advised in PM chat is the latter and support only in the former. discussing channel policies you were invited to come here
<richthegeek> bazhang: and we are discussing channel policies, or rather topyli's apparent lack of application of them
<bazhang> richthegeek, you clearly disagree with the channel policy of no pranks, no jokes, stay ontopic in #ubuntu and misunderstood that being asked to stop in #ubuntu-offtopic means you should stop, or the #ubuntu-offtopic was anything goes.
<richthegeek> bazhang: you state it's a policy, yet you cannot point to it anywhere in the guidelines
<bazhang> richthegeek, are you interested in working out the removal of the quiet in #ubuntu , and / or the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<bazhang> richthegeek, judging from you r comments since you joined here, you seem less than interested for dealing with those very salient points, and wish to debate the channel policies.
<richthegeek> bazhang: yes. I agree that it was the wrong place in #ubuntu, although I think you were a bit quick to kick (instead of merely point me elsewhere). However, the ban in OT is something I believe to be against the guidelines as they are written (as opposed to inferred interpretation)
<richthegeek> bazhang: the channel policies are *why* those "salient points" exist
<richthegeek> bazhang: *that* is what i am discussing
<bazhang> richthegeek, well, the channel policies of all ubuntu channels are the same, when asked to stop, by anyone, operator or no, its best to do so.
<richthegeek> bazhang: best, but not a rule. That brings it down to *who* asks you to ask and why
<topyli> for the record, the guidelines do. say you should stop when asked. to quote, "drop a discussion if you are asked," and "take the discussion elsewhere if someone takes exception."
<richthegeek> in this case, it's because the OP asked and the OP disagrees with the morals of the discussion
<bazhang> richthegeek, continuing to argue about them  is not a good way to move forward, which is what we are trying to do in this channel
<topyli> more generally, not everything can be listed there
<richthegeek> that means it became a personal issue, and a moral judgment. Thus the OP is abusing his power
<richthegeek> bazhang: arguing is the only any form of justice can occur. Otherwise it is you simply threatening and expecting me to grovel
<bazhang> richthegeek, it has nothing to do with the OP as you state, and everything to do with your pranks are not welcome in any ubuntu channels. any user asking you to stop, OP or no, is sufficient.
<bazhang> richthegeek, so, shall we try to move forward with the quiet and ban issues?
<richthegeek> bazhang: can you please point to where either of these assumptions are written?
<richthegeek> bazhang: the issue still stands regardless of what you wish. If you are acquescing because you realise you are in the wrong, it still stands. If you are merely tired of this discussion, it still stands.
<bazhang> richthegeek, which are you referring to? staying on topic? not pulling pranks? offtopic for offtopic ?
<richthegeek> bazhang: "when someone asks you to stop, stop", and "pranks aren't welcome in OT"
<richthegeek> bazhang: I have been reading the guidelines and CoC, and neither mention either
<bazhang> richthegeek, you were discussing doing damage on Apple property.
<richthegeek> bazhang: no, damage implies permanence
<richthegeek> bazhang: I was discussing how to do non-permanent things to a machine
<richthegeek> bazhang: there is a *massive* difference between "kill 104" and "rm -Rf /"
<bazhang> richthegeek, you seem more interested in arguing about policy, and not as interested in resolving these issues.
<richthegeek> bazhang: again, the policy and it's implementation is why these issues have occured
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (josele34 spam)
<richthegeek> bazhang: now, I have asked you and topyli to justify the actions, and you have deferred and changed tack repeatedly. If you cannot justify them, admit you are in the wrong. If you can, prove it
<bazhang> richthegeek, it appears you wish to appeal your ban and quiet in #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu respectively
<topyli> the actions are consistent with the current policy. if you want changes to policy, it's better to discuss it on the mailing list where more people can take part
<richthegeek> bazhang: how are you not getting this... JUSTIFY the actions and I will apologize
<richthegeek> topyli: the policy disagrees with you
<bazhang> richthegeek, at this point other operators will review the logs and come to a judgment on the matter.
<richthegeek> topyli: point to this policy, and the relevant sections, or you are no more than a priest saying "God hates gays"
<bazhang> !appeals | richthegeek
<ubottu> richthegeek: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<bazhang> richthegeek, please note the links above and continue on with the appeals process
<richthegeek> bazhang: if you know that you are wrong, (as the CoC says), Step Down Considerately
<richthegeek> ;D
<bazhang> richthegeek, as you have visited here (step 1) and are still unhappy (apparently) then the next steps are described in the link above.
<richthegeek> bazhang: of course I am unhappy. The ban is unjustified. Requests for justification have resulted in repetition and avoidance. If you cannot answer the question, you agree it is unjustified, so lift the ban.
<richthegeek> bazhang: it is a logical boolean position - either justify the ban or lift it.
<bazhang> richthegeek, outside parties will review the actions and take the necessary steps. please continue the appeals process as described in the link above
<richthegeek> bazhang: fine. You are failing as an OP though. You represent the community, and it is only through the rules that you are meant to wield the power granted to you, whilst remaining impartial against any personal grudges. Your position with regards to enforcement should be that of an ideal Judge or Barrister. I believe you have failed in regards to this, and further I believe you realise this yourself. If you don't, take a day and r
<bazhang> the last part got cut off
<bazhang> take a day and r
<richthegeek> eview your actions and no doubt you will.
<topyli> richthegeek, if there is nothing further, please part the channel as we don't allow idling on this channel. feel free to return if you wish to discuss your current bans in a constructive manner, or if we can help you with anything else
<richthegeek> one moment, just copying to log file
<bazhang> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> richthegeek, ^^
<richthegeek> bazhang: just trimming it down to the relevant sections (not editing for bias, just removing non-convo lines)
<topyli> richthegeek, this channel is automatically logged anyway :)
<richthegeek> topyli: I know, read previous reply
<topyli> so is #ubuntu, but -offtopic is not
<bazhang> well time to step down :/
<topyli> bazhang, thanks for the help, not much we can do though
<bazhang> topyli, he seemed more interested in arguing semantics than resolving the issues at hand
<bazhang> afaik those types of pranks are not welcome in any ubuntu channels, and continuing to argue channel policy, chiding people to 'lighten up' is offtopic in #ubuntu
<topyli> appeal process seems to be progressing, so it's not our job anymore
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from roey_)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (pepper_haze)
<topyli> gone
<ubottu> Out_Cold called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> XuMuK called the ops in #ubuntu (thedil88)
<jpds> What fun.
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (pynchon)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pynchon)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-28
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget give me a test
<rww> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<rww> I like that one :\
<LjL> please watch (or ban) ronaldo_ in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> 'night
<rww> ronaldo_ was a repeat offender on a couple of different IP addresses; I've banned webchat connections from their IP range in -ot.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !resetpanel is <alias> resetpanels
<Logan_> (it's a duplicate)
<rww> !-resetpanel
<ubottu> resetpanel aliases: panelreset - added by Pici on 2007-10-30 15:31:33 - last edited by LjL on 2008-01-27 02:28:19
<rww> !-resetpanels
<ubottu> resetpanels aliases: panels - added by LjL on 2008-01-27 02:26:16 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-11-11 07:04:52
<rww> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rww> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rww> !resetpanel is <alias> resetpanels
<ubottu> But resetpanel already means something else!
<rww> !no, resetpanel is <alias> resetpanels
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Logan_> thanks rww
<rww> !no, panelreset is <alias> resetpanels
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, panelreset is <alias> resetpanels
<rww> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rww> !resetpanels =~ s/gnome/GNOME/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> Logan_: thanks :)
<Logan_> rww: np :)  thank you
<Logan_> you're fast, btw
<rww> hehe
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !xfce4-panel is <alias> panels-#xubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !panels-#xubuntu is <alias> panels-#xubuntu
<Logan_> (duplicates again)
<rww> !-xfce4-panel
<ubottu> xfce4-panel aliases: panel-#xubuntu - added by Pici on 2009-02-12 13:12:32 - last edited by Myrtti on 2009-02-12 13:19:40
<Logan_> oops, second one should be !panel-#xubuntu is <alias> panels-#xubuntu
<rww> oh, I see
<rww> !no, panels-#xubuntu is <alias> xfce4-panel
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Logan_> ah, okay, that works too
<rww> !no, xfce4-panels is <alias> xfce4-panel
<ubottu> I know nothing about xfce4-panels yet, rww
<rww> !xfce4-panels is <alias> xfce4-panel
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !xfce4-panel =~ s/you/your/
<rww> may as well for completeness, although I think Xubuntu only does one by default.
<rww> !xfce4-panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<rww> !xfce4-panel =~ s/you/your/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Logan_> thanks again :)
<rww> no problem
<rww> hah
<ubottu> In ubottu, ViewSauna said: if rww is making false claims. then false claims should be printed. print "i didn't ban evade. if you didn't ban viewsauna then it wasn't ban evasion. it was , you not thinking to block this name and hopefully accusing me of being hoober for an IP reason"
<rww> @help ignore
<ubottu> (ignore <hostmask|nick> [<expires>] [<channel>]) -- Ignores commands/requests from <hostmask> or <nick>. If <expires> is given the ignore will expire after that ammount of seconds. If <channel> is given, the ignore will only apply in that channel. <channel> defaults to the channel the command is given in, use /msg to apply ignores globally.
<rww> 04:07:57 <ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ViewSauna> i hope i made my point.
<IdleOne> you did
<IdleOne> your a nut
<IdleOne> you're*
<KB1JWQ> Any idea what his backstory is?
<rww> KB1JWQ: Do you have access to our bantracker?
<KB1JWQ> rww: Not to my knowledge.
<rww> KB1JWQ: alright, I'll give you the tl;dr. He was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-women for being non-sensical and not listening to polite requests to stop last year. Around the turn of the year, someone that I eventually figured out is him started making stalkerish comments about some of our women channel operators, and thus ended up re-banned from #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, and #ubuntu-women. He's been using multiple unrelated hostnames and being 
<KB1JWQ> being was the last word there.
<rww> KB1JWQ: an idiot since then.
<KB1JWQ> rww: You stalking him with his own personal info now?
<KB1JWQ> http://i.imgur.com/S8p39.png is what he kept pasting to #freenode.
<rww> KB1JWQ: I did some digging the last time he joined #ubuntu and came across his personal info. I have now informed him that if he doesn't go away I will be letting his local law enforcement agency know about his behavior in the Ubuntu namespace, the fact that he has a "hit list" on an unrelated forum that mentions some of our ops, and various other elements of his behavior.
<KB1JWQ> Ah,
<rww> KB1JWQ: That's not the way I prefer to deal with people like him, but in my opinion it's reached that point.
<ViewSauna> !emergency
<ViewSauna> !help
<ViewSauna> !urgent
<hypatia> please stop fussing with the bots, ViewSauna
<ViewSauna> hypatia
<ViewSauna> are you able to listen to me for a minute
<hypatia> ViewSauna: i'm not likely to disagree with rww on you, sorry
<ViewSauna> rww has recently attempted to persuade me by threatening to call the local authorities. he collected what he should rightfully think are my real life details
<ViewSauna> name, location, birth. all of it
<ViewSauna> oh wow
<hypatia> ViewSauna: if they aren't, you shouldn't have anything to worry about, right?
<ViewSauna> you even knew this was coming
<hypatia> i can read scrollback, ViewSauna
<ikonia> perlmonkey1 is back
<duanedesign> wenni in #ubuntu is sending messages on join
<Pici> duanedesign: such as?
<duanedesign>  hai duanedesign anda menggunakan MIRC silakan ketik /server irc.AngelEyez.Net OR DOUBLE click ---> irc://irc.AngelEyez.Net/ABADIKARYA ---> click YES
<duanedesign>                ---> click OK
<Pici> duanedesign: thanks, removed.
<duanedesign> thank you
<Pici> Gary: I see you're active, you may want to take note just in case 'wenni' is doing the same to other large channels ^
<Gary> am doing
<Pici> Gary: thanks
<Gary> Pici: fixed
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !webmin is Webmin is a web-based interface for system administration for Unix. Using any modern web browser, you can setup user accounts, Apache, DNS, file sharing and much more. Install it with: sudo apt-get install webmin
<Pici> no....
<topyli> :.0
<popey> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<popey> :(
<Pici> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in maverick
<popey> has someone spoken to ActionParsnip?
<Pici> I mentioned it to him in #ubuntu, but he didn't really respond back to me.
<Pici> ikonia: blackubuntu?
<ikonia> another derivative
<ikonia> blackbuntu or blackubuntu don't remember whic
<jrib> what on earth...
<Pici> ikonia: maybe ceo wants to change his hostname?
<ikonia> oh, I thought he wanted a custom PS1
<ikonia> he is not new - I've seen him many times before
<Pici> ikonia: I honestly don't know, I'm having a hard time decyphering him
<ikonia> why are people signalling me out personally, randomly
<ikonia> singling
<jrib> ikonia: because you are answering questions!
<Pici> ikonia: how can I fix my flux capacitor?
<ikonia> get a mr Fusion
<Pici> Aha! /me slaps forehead
<Pici> Great Scott
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Daskreech said: !default is To change the default application for a filetype go to SystemSettings -> File Associations
<Daskreech> Hi
<Daskreech> Updating the bot for KDE 4.6
<oCean> hi, please notice san in #u
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (San appears to be abusive - 4)
<oCean> anyone for San in #u?
<oCean> ah
<oCean> thx
<ubottu> rcconf called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> from #ubuntu to PM [00:22:38] <UcefKH> are u a girl ?
<Pici> Lorenzo ain't no girls name I evuh heard of/
<LjL> oh lord pici's drunk
<LjL> i'll entertain you a bit more then
<LjL> [00:23:05] <LjL> how does that matter? [00:23:46] <UcefKH> because i feel it[00:24:01] <UcefKH> & i love u[00:24:12] <LjL> #ubuntu is not a channel to hook upo [00:24:42] <UcefKH> ah ok little genius [00:24:53] <UcefKH> how old r u
<Mad_HaTTer> hey ikonia are you here?
<hypatia> oh dear
<Mad_HaTTer> brb
<IdleOne> Mad_HaTTer: Please don't idle in this channel
<Mad_HaTTer> didnt mean to wife dragged me out the house
<IdleOne> is there something you needed help with?
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah getting unbanned
<IdleOne> have you read the channel guidelines?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah
<IdleOne> and you agree to follow them?
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah
<IdleOne> ok, don't make me regret this.
<Mad_HaTTer> i wont
<IdleOne> gimme just a minute please
<Mad_HaTTer> ok
<IdleOne> are you talking about #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Mad_HaTTer> and #ubuntu
<Mad_HaTTer> i didnt even remember being banned from off topic
<Mad_HaTTer> its been awhile
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-29
<IdleOne> ok please join #ubuntu to make sure the ban is removed
<IdleOne> as for offtopic you will need to wait for ikonia or another channel op
<Mad_HaTTer> ok
<Mad_HaTTer> im on ubuntu
<IdleOne> ok. have a good day.
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah i think off topic was kind of for being banned from ubuntu so they followed suite
<Mad_HaTTer> you too
<maco> no, there's no preemptive banning in core channels
<maco> or at least not supposed to be
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah but it still happens
<Mad_HaTTer> not too worried about it though'
<maco> if you complained loudly in -ot about the #u ban....that could do it as a way to make the complaining there stop
<maco> (thats usually how i see those sorts of things happen)
<Mad_HaTTer> yeah knowing me i may have
<Mad_HaTTer> i know thats how i got perm bannjed from the secfo server was by complaining i was banned in ubuntu
<Mad_HaTTer> ok bye thanks for the help
<IdleOne> Welcome.
 * rww PMs Mad_HaTTer about removing his #ubuntu-offtopic ban
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<rww> (no reply thusfar, even though they're active in #ubuntu. oh well.)
<rww> (they eventually replied. ban removed there too)
<h00k> oi
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<ikonia> 06:55 -!- Mad_HaTTer is now known as MadHaTTer_222
<ikonia> 06:58 < MadHaTTer_222> ohsix is that a ubuntu question?
<ikonia> 06:58 < ohsix> MadHaTTer_222: trolling is offtopic on freenode
<ikonia> great start letting mad_hatter back in
<Pici> too slow today
<LjL> oh no
<cdbs> OMG That's a HUGE unban from Pici
<Pici> I haven't been as diligent in cleaning up my old bans lately.
<ikonia> bacta as delightful as ever with his pm's
<ikonia> 10:48 -!- iamaTroll is now known as Bacta
<ikonia> 10:48 <Bacta> Fuck off cunt
<ikonia> 11:11 <Bacta> Jew
<ikonia> 11:35 -!- Bacta [~Ricky@119.224.23.15] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<ikonia> love how the racist slurs just don't get delt with
<elky> was that in one of our channels?
 * popey notes the use of "pm"
<elky> oh, pm
 * elky notes the time.
<ikonia> just randomly pm's me when he signs in
<mneptok> does anyone give any credibility to people that think "Jew" is a derogatory term?
<ikonia> mneptok: no, not at all
<ikonia> he had no credability before that
<maco> ive heard "jewish" used as a slur
<maco> hmm, and "jew" too, now i think about it
<elky> context is important.
<Pici> mneptok: none
<ikonia> he believes I'm a jew hence using the nick "jewkonia" on multiple occasions
<elky> ikonia, if you can demonstrate him doing this during NZ work hours, let me know
<ikonia> I'm sadly away from my desk when he choses to do this
<Pici> I don't think he cares to be honest, it like people using 'gay' pejoratively.
<ikonia> choses even
<ikonia> of course he doesn't care
<elky> ikonia, timestamps are what tz then?
<ikonia> mine, UK, GB
<elky> and that's AM?
<ikonia> and on the 27th
<ikonia> 06:23 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with iamaTroll
<ikonia> 06:23 <iamaTroll> cunt
<ikonia> yes, it's am
<popey> I can't help but wonder what the forums admins would do if a staffer was getting this abuse in pm on the forums.
<ikonia> he's been away for a while, so it's not a big deal,
<ikonia> to be honest, I don't care personally as I ignore it, however the council where asking for examples of what Bacta was up to
<elky> do you have any examples from, say, 8pm to 5am your time?
<ikonia> that's all he's sent me so that's all I've got
<ikonia> jrib: dejan has been a problem before and spoken to a few times, he knows the drill
<Pici> The Moon is Waning Crescent (21% of Full)
<Pici> :/
<maco> popey: permaban, i'd think, but unlike irc there's this nice big database full of every PM sent with the To's and the From's in-tact that the admins (not mods) could query
<elky> maco, aside from the fact that we only control channels, not the ircd.
<LjL> you could always request the nice big database that server admins keep
<LjL> whoops, i was not supposed to mention that? ;(
<genii-around> That pastebin url is classic
<Pici> I was just going to say something about it.
<knome> what url
<Pici> http://pastebin.com/fuCkuuU2
<knome> :P
<Pici> sparch seems to be doing nothing other than telling people to call Linux GNU/Linux.
<Pici> I warned him once, but we'll see.
<genii-around> JJ_ seems to have an obsession with windows viruses :)
<erUSUL> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<erUSUL> !blacklist =~ s/my_blacklist/my_blacklist.conf/ --preview
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, erUSUL said: !blacklist =~ s/my_blacklist/my_blacklist.conf/ --preview
<Pici> --preview?
<erUSUL> brainfart... kubot in #ubuntu-es supports it... and i know m4v works on both bots ...
<erUSUL> i am not even sure that ubottu has =~ ??
<Pici> It does.
<Pici> .conf is reccomended over empty extensions now, right?
<erUSUL> anyway; you should add .conf or modprobe will complain about the file
<Pici> !blacklist =~ s/my_blacklist/my_blacklist.conf/
<erUSUL> yes; modprobe will warn everytime you run it ...
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<erUSUL> tyvm
<Pici> yw.
<LjL> why are we recommending four-character extensions
<LjL> everyone knows proper extensions must be three-characters
<Pici> LjL.pedant
<LjL> LjL <- three characters
<Pici> <- four
<LjL> you are so non-standard :(
<LjL> GENII-~1.RND
<Pici> IIRC, back in the day, (System 7) Mac used 4 character extensions, I wonder if it still does.
<Pici> c:\PROGRA~1
 * genii-around randomly sips 
<LjL> Mac had extensions? O.o i think maybe you're confusing them with... uh, what did it call them. but they weren't extensions, more like magic numbers that the filesystem knew about...
<LjL> in other words, extensions.
<Pici> Oh, probably.  The things that you could get at from ResEdit
<LjL> AmigaOS had proper extension. a "library" was a ".library" file. way it should be.
<LjL> yes, those
<Jordan_U> LjL: Macs had resource forks, and those were loads of fun.
<LjL> yeah i know about the resource/data fork thing, seemed interesting but also a bit of a chore when doing things over the internet
<LjL> not that i ever used a mac, just impression
<Jordan_U> "Well I copied the file and it went over successfully but when I try to open it now the data is gone" ... "What do you mean it's actually two files?".
<LjL> that sort of thing :P
<ubottu> asimm called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<genii-around> false alarm
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-30
<Logan_> can an op please kick culb from #ubuntu for that Google script?  I have asked him to turn it off multiple times.
<Pici> Logan_: oh, you have?
 * Pici does so
<Pici> Logan_: thanks for letting me know.
<Logan_> Pici: no problem, thanks
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (r34ct)
<Pici> LjL: I'm only halfway here
<PerfM> Awwwwwwh  yeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
<PerfM> now unban me from ubuntu-offtopic please
<KB1JWQ> I don't predict that ending well. :-/
<PerfM> Does anyone in here feel like money?
<rww> I feel like human.
<jrib> hmm
<PerfM> Like a bro human?
<jrib> I feel like a jrib
<jrib> that's all I know how to feel like :(
<rww> PerfM: no
<PerfM> NOT A BRO?!
<rww> PerfM: no
<PerfM> Rww: no waaayyy!
<PerfM> OMG
<jrib> in any case PerfM, what can we do for you today?
<PerfM> And just when I thought the world couldnt get any worse
<PerfM> jrib: un ban me from ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<rww> PerfM: no
<jrib> easy.  Next question?
<PerfM> Haha what!
<PerfM> IdleOne told me to come back in 2 days, and ops would reconsider, so here I am.
<IdleOne> and rww I reconsidered
<IdleOne> s/I/has/
<PerfM> IdleOne! Not fair!
<rww> Oh, I was supposed to reconsider? One sec.
<PerfM> jerkfaces, all of you lol
<IdleOne> PerfM: we aren't trying to be jerks
<IdleOne> but you don't instill confidence
<PerfM> define instill
<rww> I'm trying to consider the bantracker. It's being a slow jerk :(
<IdleOne> give us cause to believe
<PerfM> Terrriible people these days
<PerfM> I'm still trying to get over the fact that rww doesn't wanna be a bro and now you wont let me back on ubuntu-offtopic
<PerfM> what's next? gonna kill my dog or something?
<rww> PerfM: I got done reconsidering. No.
<PerfM> rww: I dont care what you think, you're not a bro.
<IdleOne> PerfM: I suggest another 48 hour wait.
<rww> PerfM: I suggest ##defocus.
<PerfM> IdleOne: I hate you.
<IdleOne> you're not the first
<PerfM> Oh lovely!
<rww> PerfM: If this banlog is anything to go by, you didn't like approximately 1.5 people in the current discussion anyway.
<PerfM> I like everyone
<PerfM> but IdleOne
<IdleOne> trying to make me feel special won't help you
<PerfM> Lawlz
<PerfM> Oh no? Well shucks.
<PerfM> IdleOne: I was gonna invite you into my bro pack and everything, but now this happened and well....invitation out the window!
<rww> Is that like a wolf pack with faily comments instead of teeth?
<rww> Anyway, time to go to work again. o7
<PerfM> IT IS LIKE A WOLF PACK.....but with bros instead of hairy dogs, btw faily comments would be the case if you were in it :)
<ubottu> Logan_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> PerfM: Please son't idle in here.
<IdleOne> don't*
<PerfM> I would never do that
<IdleOne> Could you please part the channel now.
<IdleOne> PerfM: your complying with my small request could help get the ban removed in 48 hours
<PerfM> I'm so fucking depressed atm I dont give a shit kid
<KB1JWQ> That guy...
<h00k> 20:11 ::: netjoin/#ubuntu ccdos (~root@58.210.136.142)
<h00k> :(
<IdleOne> what?
<h00k> root@ :(
<IdleOne> that made you sad?
<IdleOne> hehe
<h00k> yes
<h00k> running as root
<tsimpson> maybe they just set their IRC client to use "root"
<tsimpson> one can only hope
<h00k> :)
<h00k> rww: what was that one?
<rww> h00k: ban-evasion. see BT ;P
<h00k> rww: I was trying to avoid that...but okay.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<rww> h00k: ah, yeah, it's pretty slow. they're banned by cloak already.
<rww> I guess they didn't log in and thus got aroundit.
<h00k> found it.
<mrmist> sindyie appears to be spamming users on join to #ubuntu
<Tm_T> mrmist: I'll take a look, thanks
<mrmist> Tm_T: It's been sorted now, but thanks
<Tm_T> that's even better (:
 * Tm_T has their brain lagging badly
<mrmist> heh
<ikonia> 13:26 < Christoper> anyone else in here on 32Gig of ram?
<ikonia> just doubled his ram from 16gb in -offtopic to 32, I smell a troll
<Pici> No, he said that he had to half it to 16 earlier.
<ikonia> plus the administrator ident is known
<ikonia> oh, I thought he said he halved it to 8
<Pici> Administrator is a common ident for windows computers.
<ikonia> he did say 16gb of ram
<ikonia> just checked
<ikonia> 13:18 < Christoper> im on 16Gigs, Ubuntu 32 wont boot and Ubuntu x64 crashes
<Pici> 08:20:36 <?Christoper> if I half my ram to 16G Ubuntu works fine
<ikonia> what the hell is he on about then
 * Pici shrugs
<LjL> he's a bit of a troll, but i don't think he's even generally so wrong in what he says :P
<Pici> Just the way he says it?
<LjL> yeah...
<LjL> also, it's easy for people to start counter-trolling (like Gulfstream did yesterday) when someone is so adamant about Windows being good...
<ikonia> that's why I didn't want the whole "why is everyone against windows" crap
<ikonia> windows is fine, no-one was saying windows is bad
 * Pici waits for the whining in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> don't care, had enough, that seemed to be his intention all along
<Pici> Thats only twice in binary.
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> 3:42 <Christoper> you are a motherfucking homosexual piece of dogshit
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 13:42 <Christoper> I hope you die in hell
<ikonia> missed the 1 off the rongf
<ikonia> front
<LjL> and you didn't even ban him :o
<Pici> How pleasant.
<mneptok> wait ... dog poop can have a sexual identity? does that mean that wearing gloves to pick up fecal matter somehow makes me homophobic? or heterophobic?
 * mneptok is confused!
<IdleOne> makes you weird
<mneptok> ... er. FTFY.
<mneptok> IdleOne: while on the topic, it's dog poop season in .qc!
 * mneptok does not miss 7 months of frozen canine fecal matter all thawing during the same 2 week period.
<mneptok> St-Henri got ... "ripe"
<IdleOne> yeah but the tulips in Montreal are amazing
<IdleOne> they grow like trees
<mneptok> yeah. i just don;t like when someone tells them that people are poisoning tulips in Laval, and the tulip-ents go to war.
<mneptok> HROOM HOM
<IdleOne> I am not sure what that means
<IdleOne> Lavalois are uptight, so who cares what they say
<Pici> Sadly, I think I do.
<mneptok> Pici: gabba gabba. one of us.
<Pici> meh, I'm taking a break
<oCean> hi, just noticed g105b's quitmessage..
<oCean> it does not have a / but still..
<oCean> I'll leave it your capable hands :)
<Pici> There are so many things wrong with that sentence that I don't know where to start.
<genii-around> ?
<Pici> <?roeland> loshki: the reason i did 775 and then 777 to /etc folder was to allow me to adjust etc files from my windows machine through the share i set up via samba
<genii-around> Aaaaah OK
<maco> O_o
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-31
<genii-around> Hm.
<genii-around> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<genii-around> !firefox-3.5
<genii-around> Anybody mind if I edit it to be !firefox4  ?
<rww> !-firefox
<ubottu> firefox aliases: firefox1.5, ff - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 13:48:13 - last edited by genii-around on 2011-03-31 00:12:58
<rww> !-firefox4
<ubottu> firefox4 is <alias> ff4 - added by rww on 2011-03-22 22:05:33
<rww> !firefox =~ s/-3.5/4/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<rww> !firefox
<genii-around> :)
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<rww> ah :)
<emma> Good evening.
<emma> I have a few questions for anyone who's available. It would be nice to talk to madpilot but I don't see that person here.
<rww> I'm around, though I'm perhaps not most representative of the ops team on the sort of questions you probably have.
<emma> rww: I agree.
<emma> Probably it would be best to talk to someone who's on the IRC council if any of them are awake.
<IdleOne> there is an email address @ !appeals for the ircc
<IdleOne> if that helps any
<emma> I think jussi and Pici are on that council could someone tell me who else is currently part of that group?
<emma> IdleOne: could be useful :)
<rww> emma: Pici isn't on it any more
<IdleOne> !appeals > emma
<ubottu> emma, please see my private message
<emma> rww: oh okay.
<rww> emma: elky, jussi, topyli, nhandler, tsimpson
<IdleOne> I think best thing would be to email
<emma> rww: oh wow, elky is on the IRC council again?
<rww> emma: yup, she replaced Pici last vote
<rww> (jussi got re-elected)
<emma> That's an enormous set back for the ubuntu community on IRC.
<emma> IdleOne: You may be able to answer some of the questions I have.
<IdleOne> I'll try
<emma> rww: You might also but since I consider you a friend I'd rather not get mixed up in a potential disagreement with you.
<emma> IdleOne: What is the stated purpose of #ubuntu-ops at this point?
<IdleOne> resolution of bans in the ubuntu core channels
<rww> I'll sit in the background, then. Feel free to highlight me, anyone.
<emma> Right. So I think it's a problem when you leave bans on people from the channel you have chosen to resolve bans.
<hypatia> they are still free to appeal via email, yo
<hypatia> as everyone else is
<IdleOne> emma: there are a few users who are banned from this channel but that is because that have demonstrated a lack of willingness to work with the ops team.
<hypatia> i've only ever seen people banned from here for being disruptive or not following obvious channel policy
<IdleOne> s/that/they/
<tonyyarusso> (And, interestingly, you're clearly not one of them.)
<emma> I don't need to be the direct victim of a bad policy to recognize that it's not right.
<hypatia> banning disruptive users is a bad policy? seems like a good policy to me
<IdleOne> emma: to be honest I don't feel I am in the best position to answer questions about policy. There are other active ops so if they feel like tackling some questions...
<hypatia> particularly when there's an obvious method for appeal
<IdleOne> I do think that it would be best to direct these questions to the IRCC though
<tonyyarusso> You do, however, have to be the person affected by a ban to appeal it.  We've been over that before, on at least two occasions.
<rww> If I may interject, it's previously been decided that policy discussions, even using specific bans as examples, are fine when done by third parties.
<emma> I don't know the details about every person you have banned from -ops. But I am particular concerned about friends from ##club-ubuntu who seem to get singled out with prejudice and then denied any opportunity to address that in the channel ostensibly reserved for questions about op abuse.
<tonyyarusso> If you'd like to discuss policy in generic terms, the -irc mailing list would be more appropriate for that.
<IdleOne> op abuse should be reported to the IRCC see !appeals
<emma> For example I think it would be appropriate to unban Anastasius from this channel.
<tonyyarusso> rww: Usually not here though, since it falls outside of the channel scope definition IdleOne summarized.  (Hard to have a policy discussion when only a few people can be around for it.)
<rww> tonyyarusso: I specifically mean here.
<rww> tonyyarusso: You can disagree with the efficacy all you want, but doing it is fine.
<hypatia> emma: please feel free to take up those feelings with the -irc list, or the IRCC
<emma> The other thing I would like to know is the name(s) of the semi-secret and unlogged channels that you are using in lieu of this one.
<rww> emma: #ubuntu-irc-team. It's been named in logged IRCC meetings and in here, and is thus not semi-secret.
<rww> sorry, #ubuntu-ops-team.
<emma> Maybe Anastasius hasn't been banned from any of the secret ones and he could go there to find out why he's been banned from here.
<rww> #ubuntu-ops-team is invite-only
<hypatia> that's not the purpose of the secondary, non-secret ones.
<hypatia> that's what the email list and ircc are for, emma
<hypatia> emma: we have a stated path for appeals. it doesn't include a choice of venue.  is that so hard to understand?
<emma> yes I see well I think there may be some issues with forcing a regime of logging on all of us ordinary users in channels like #ubuntu but then deciding that unlogged channels are good enough for the elect.
<hypatia> that's nice.
<hypatia> take it up with the ircc
<emma> I would like to encourage all of you to think about the reasons why you thought an unlogged channel was good enough for yourselves and see if those reasons don't apply to someone like me also.
<hypatia> #ubuntu-topic remains unlogged
<IdleOne> the semi secret channel is logged.
<hypatia> which logged channels are you annoyed about, emma ?
<tonyyarusso> I already thought about it.  Like 4 years ago when this first came up.  Oh, and then again about every 8 months since.
<emma> hypatia: all of them.
<tonyyarusso> hypatia: Are you unfamiliar with this particular gripe from the past?
<rww> To (hopefully objectively) clarify what IdleOne said, #ubuntu-ops-team is privately logged by ubottu (?) so the CC or IRCC have trustworthy logs to use in case of claims of problematic behavior.
<hypatia> tonyyarusso: perhaps this iteration of it.  i was anti-logging of ubuntu-women when that was an issue, and pro- setting up ubuntu-women-project
<emma> It is essential that people be given a fair voice because we have long ago established that the ubuntu-ops team frequently makes mistakes. That is not a shameful thing. You are humans.
<emma> elky is especially human.
<hypatia> i am a robot :(
<hypatia> emma: WHY DO YOU HATE ROBOTS
<emma> :)
<hypatia> anyway, i do get the argument for nto logging in some cases
<hypatia> but how can you possibly argue that #ubuntu shouldn't be logged? those logs come up all the time when looking for technical solutions to ubuntu problems
<emma> I would like you to unban Anastasius from this channel.
<IdleOne> you can forward the appeals link to them
<hypatia> emma: then please forward the appeals link to Anastasius
<hypatia> as is the standard operating procedure
<emma> Also, Id like to invite any of you to hang out with us in ##club-ubuntu so that you can see for yourself the service we are providing the larger Ubuntu Community. That would be helpful so that you won't be a victim to the FUD that some of your especially human colleagues like to spread about us :)
<hypatia> emma: i hung out in there on your invitation a few years back.  has the rampant sexism and racism gotten any better?
<tonyyarusso> Tried that too, and the FUD is true.
<hypatia> that was my direct personal experience, not FUD, anyway
<hypatia> nice try though!
<hypatia> emma: it should probably be clear by this point that while i respect your right to free speech, that doesn't mean i have to listen to what you have to say.  your friend should take it up by the proper channels.  you're not going to get anywhere complaining on their behalf here.
<emma> tonyyarusso - hypatia  see this is the interesting thing about perspectives. What you perceive as negativity I perceive as actually dealing with real people in authentic terms. Successfully doing that is at the heart of genuine communities.
<hypatia> that's nice, doesn't mean i want to hang out there.  see above comment.
<tonyyarusso> Well, what you "perceive" is not how Ubuntu channels operate.  You have your channel, and it operates as it does, and Ubuntu channels operate they way they do, under drastically different values than yours.  Full stop.
<hypatia> and i didn't percieve it as "negativity", i perceived it as rampant sexism and racism.  please don't put words in my mouth, emma
<hypatia> your right to free speech lets you do that, but also lets me point out when that's not something i said :p
<emma> hypatia: I fully respect that you are not the sort of person that would find ##club-ubuntu valuable. We are more a channel for the type of person who prefers living in the heart of the city rather than the well groomed security of the suburbs.
<hypatia> oh hum
<emma> Im glad there are lots of family friendly choices for people like you :)
<hypatia> i live two minutes from the main station in the largest city in canada
<hypatia> nice try though!
<emma> Since Ubuntu is an OS for "all humanity" im also glad that ##club-ubuntu exists for people who like things less filtered :)
<hypatia> which is now getting offtopic for -ops
<emma> hypatia: right I live in NYC Ive visited Toronto. It has some nice streets.
<hypatia> got any more ops issues, emma ?
<emma> hypatia: yes :)
<hypatia> let's keep to those then, ok?
<tonyyarusso> ##club-ubuntu is not and never will be part of the Ubuntu community, as it does not follow the Ubuntu community's Code of Conduct.  Please don't pretend otherwise - it's not going to happen.
<emma> Oh actually that's not true either. But that's not why I came in here.
<emma> So I think I've been pretty clear that banning Anastasius from the channel where he's supposed to have a voice about op abuse is a mistake. It doesn't do any good for any of you and doesn't produce trust or good will.
<hypatia> ah we're still on that
<emma> since most of you are good people I sincerely hope you will bring this up in your semi-secret channels for me.
<hypatia> emma: that discussion is basically over.  tell him to appeal it
<tonyyarusso> That's been addressed.  Is there a *different* issue you have?
<emma> Yes. You should stop singling out people who hang out in ##club-ubuntu for special mistreatment. And you should stop logging all of the channels in the #ubuntu* name space as long as you are not logging your own operator channels.
<emma> Whatever reasons are good enough for your own privacy is good enough for the rest of us.
<IdleOne> the channel is logged.
<hypatia> emma: please send a message to the -irc list with your concerns
<emma> If none of you have anything else that I can help you with I'm going to have to close this window because there are some channels that I do not allow to idle in my IRC client.
<hypatia> seems like we're at that point, emma
<hypatia> bye!
<emma> toodles :)
<hypatia> that is an excellent quit message.
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<hypatia> me? never.
<hypatia> ok llua's quit message is creeping me the hell out
<Tm_T> I'll set banforward to here
<hypatia> Tm_T: <3
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm not sure if I did mess something with a silly typo
<rww> it's all good now
<rww> you temporarily set the channel invite-only :34
<rww> s/4//
<Tm_T> ye, noticed that
<rcconf> Danielcg25 is not following the guidelines at #ubuntu
<ubottu> rcconf called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> rcconf: on it
<rcconf> he continues with offtopic :\
<rcconf> bye
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Sorry, didn't mean to step on you there.
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: no problem, have time to keep an eye?
<Jordan_U> No, I'm half asleep already.
<Tm_T> thanks anyway (:
<Tm_T> I commented the removal
<rcconf> 10:14:32  * Zigounette catch rcconf and shoot with arm foot in nuts of rcconf.
<rcconf> ..
<rcconf> i am out of lucky today
<rcconf> luck
<rcconf> 10:17:09 <Zigounette> i kill you with a spoon !
<Tm_T> ubottu: guidelines > zigounette
<Tm_T> bah
<rcconf> lol
<mrmist> Probably not worth it. he's a bit crazy
<rcconf> lol
<rcconf> didnt feed him
<jussi> rcconf: is there anything else you need from us?
<rcconf> no bye
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from keyUp)
<Mamarok> btw, Zigounette is another word for penis
<knome> penoss @#xubuntu
<jussi> Just a reminder peoples, please, lets have anything you want discussed at UDS added here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/UDS-O/Ideas
<knome> what's the correct banforw command again? :(
<Tm_T> knome: normal banmask+$#channel
<Tm_T> without the plus
<jussi> The suffix "$#channel" can be appended to any of the above bans masks to cause a user to be forwarded to #channel. The ban setter will only be able to set this ban if they are an op in #channel, or if #channel has channel mode +F set. In this case, in all situations where the user would previously have been told they could not join, they will instead join the channel named in the ban mask and be sent a 470 numeric describing the forward.
<knome> yeah
<jussi> from !modes ;)
<knome> i was failing with irssi commands
<knome> :|
<jussi> knome: autobleh?
<jussi> /afrn nick channel comment
<knome> i have to use bans so rarely..
<knome> jussi, and i heard you called me weird!!
<jussi> yep, you are :D
<jussi> :P
<knome> :P
<knome> so when are you next @helsinki?
<jussi> knome: ~vappu
<knome> jussi, ~drunk?
<jussi> no, wifes little sisters wedding (religious, no drink)
<knome> aha
<knome> if you have any free time... we could go and have a beer
<ikonia> jussi always has time for a beer
<jussi> Ill try fit it in - would be nice
<knome> ikonia, me too ;)
<ikonia> ahh another message from bacta
<ikonia> 11:17 -!- Bacta is now known as IAMAJew
<ikonia> 11:17 <IAMAJew> Jew
<jussi> but Im sure you understand how things go at a wedding. Perhaps I can suggest we "disappear" to keep us out of the way
<ikonia> must have missed it while I was waiting for the kettle to boil
<knome> jussi, hhehe.. yeah :D
<jussi> btw, has anyone seen funkyHat recently?
<ikonia> nope, nor jacksparrow,
<LjL> not on IRC, but yes
<LjL> probably 3 or 4 days ago last time
<jussi> LjL: if you speak to him, could you get him to contact me?
<LjL> jussi: yup
<jussi> thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from keyUp)
<emma> Good morning.
<ikonia> morning
<emma> Why did you need me to come here to tell me where the log to #ubuntu-ops-team is?
<ikonia> only caught your last line in #ubuntu, so don't know what I missed/context
<ikonia> ahh, you said #ubuntu-irc-team, I was going to tell you that's not a channel and find out what you actually wanted
<ikonia> that channel isn't publicly logged, its logged for COC complience and available to the community council and obviously irc council
<ikonia> that's why I asked you to join as I didn't know what you wanted with #ubuntu-irc-team not existing
<emma> Oh I was told - in here - last night that there was a channel called #ubuntu-irc-team
<ikonia> ah, must have been a mistake, no such channel,
<Pici> There is, but its not being used.
<ikonia> that's a better wording, it's empty
<Pici> ikonia: That was one of jussi's ideas that didn't really take off as planned.
<emma> I guess there is no way to know if it's being used unless a person trusts you or if it's logged.
<ikonia> join it and see
<ikonia> #ubuntu-irc-team is empty
<ikonia> I've just joined, and it's empty
<emma> Okay I tried joining #ubuntu-ops-team and it did not let me.
<ikonia> ah, that's because it's for ops only
<jussi> we dropped -irc-team a good while back
<emma> And it's not publicly logged.
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you meant #ubuntu-irc-team
<jussi> no, it isnt
<emma> As you both know there are many people who find the history of public logging in the #ubuntu* namespace offensive to begin with.
<emma> In the past one could at least say that the elect where holding themeslves to the same invasive standard.
<ikonia> nothing has changed
<emma> I urge those of you who have good will to think about the reasons you thought public logging was a bad idea for yourselves and figure out why those reasons are not also good enough for the rest of us.
<ikonia> you urged this last night
<emma> Have a good day.
<ikonia> bye
<tsimpson> for the record, the full reasoning is on the ML and in the team report
<ikonia> keyup was keyUp [~dejan@89.205.61.229]
<ikonia> dejan who is ban dodging
<sporkbomb> good morning ... could someone brief me on why I am banned from #ubuntu?
<sporkbomb> I asked some ops in #freenode, and they said that there is a ban on all bshellz accounts?
<genii-around> sporkbomb: That is correct
<genii-around> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<sporkbomb> that's a shame that others screw it up for the rest
<sporkbomb> genii-around: thanks for the info
 * rww facepalms
<rww> I mentioned yesterday both that I typoed #ubuntu-ops-team as #ubuntu-irc-team and that #ubuntu-ops-team is not publicly logged. Meh.
<charlie-tca> It's not a hidden channel, it just is not public, right
<rww> correct
<rww> It got mentioned in here, in #ubuntu-meeting, and on ubuntu-irc@lists. I'm not sure how it could be /more/ non-secret.
<rww> s#/more/ non-#/less/ #
<mneptok> if it's not hidden, why did i not know about it?
<mneptok> no one ever asked me to idle on that channel. i never received e-mail about it ...
<tsimpson> there were emails sent
<mneptok> 08:57 [Freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Mode lock  : +s
<genii-around> I think I recall something about it on #ubuntu-irc mailing list
<tsimpson> mneptok: you should already have an +I there
<tsimpson> mneptok: you should just be able to join it
<tsimpson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2011-February/001254.html
<mneptok> tsimpson: i have received no notification of any kind WRT that channel though
<tsimpson> are you subscribed to the IRC list?
<mneptok> tsimpson: and "i propose" is not the same as "this channel exists, and you should /join it"
<tsimpson> and I'm sure it's been mentioned a few times in here too
<charlie-tca> Here is where discussions about it needing +i happened, if I recall right.
<tsimpson> yeah, but I added a +I on the nickserv account for everyone with +v in here
<tsimpson> mneptok: that message was just the first in the thread, it later says it was created and people with +v here are welcome to join
<tsimpson> it's not a requirement that you join, but we would recommend it
<tsimpson> it's not intended to be a replacement for -ops, this is still the primary channel where core ops should communicate
<Pici> IdleOne: I don't think it belongs in offtopic either.  There are places to have that discussion and she has that information.
<IdleOne> riht
<IdleOne> right
<Pici> I don't have time at the moment to go back and forth with her (or anyone) about it though.  Work is busy enough.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from shadaloo)
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell shadaloo about guidelines
<genii-around> Pici: No floodbot in +1 ?
<Pici> genii-around: nope
<Pici> We've never needed it in the past.
<genii-around> OK
<guntbert> can someone have a word with vaaginaa aka peeniss in #u ?
<IdleOne> done
<guntbert> thx
<emma> Good afternoon. It is nice to see that you didn't ban me from here also. I understand we are banning people from the channel made to report op abuse also now.
<emma> You all have a lot of problems my friends and you are damaging yourselves with your choices.
<tsimpson> emma: if you can't talk sensibly, then why are you here?
<emma> Which of my posts do you feel lacks sense?
<tsimpson> both of the ones you posted here, just
<emma> Apparently there are two ops channels. There's this one where I will be logged, and then there's the other one which I can neither join nor have any information about. But you want me to just trust you.
<tsimpson> we discussed this at length, we even talked about respect
<tsimpson> you show none
<tsimpson> you actively abuse #ubuntu, and expect nothing to be done?
<emma> Thats interesting because I absolutely feel I have been exceedingly respectful. I think the public log that is in effect on this channel bares that out.
<tsimpson> you know the rules in #ubuntu well
<tsimpson> I know you do
<tsimpson> you chose to disregard them
<emma> What Im curious about is what disrespectful things some of you may be saying about me, or the rest of us in your exclusive channel. Could you fill me in?
<tsimpson> that is not respectful
<tsimpson> #ubuntu is not a place for you to rant it
<tsimpson> it's for people seeking support for Ubuntu
<tsimpson> by disrupting that channel, you disrupt them
<tsimpson> that is not fair on them
<emma> No that's called caring a great deal about what is right. I am not your standard visitor here. I am not a poorly educated troll. I am an adult like you who cares about transparency and hypocrisy and the spirit of openness that I thought was supposed to exist in Ubuntu.
<emma> I fully respect and understand that for a group who has created an exclusive channel that no one else can observe, informing people in #ubuntu about what you are doing will feel llike a disruption.
<tsimpson> just because you don't consider yourself a troll, don't mean you are above the channel rules
<tsimpson> you don't respect the rules, clearly
<emma> The 'rules' such as they are need to be made respectable. That, in part, comes from being created and enforced by a respectable regime. That depends on having authority that is legitimate. And you are undermining that with your own policies.
<hypatia> the rules seem pretty reasonable to me
<hypatia> saying they need to be "made respectable" implies that you have a perfect sense of what respectable is, emma
<hypatia> how do you know that's the case?
<tsimpson> emma: as you well know, if you don't agree with the channel rules, don't use the channel
<hypatia> also, being polite and articulate in your opinions doesn't make you less of a troll.
<tsimpson> this is not a new idea to you
<emma> Telling everyone else that they will be logged. And then using that log for kicking and banning. While you yourselves run off to an exclusive closed door hideout that no one can hold accountable is not the behaviour of legitimate authority it is the behaviour of a frightened gang.
<emma> Your policies are designed to create maximal group think.
<hypatia> emma: if you disagree with them so strongly, maybe this isn't the community for you?
<maco> The purpose of logging support channels is so that the helpful advice given can be found again later. The purpose of logging development and meeting channels is so that reasoning can be read later. The offtopic channels are unlogged because what goes on in them is of no use.
<LjL> The offtopic channels are unlogged because what goes on in them is of no use.
<emma> hypatia: Sure I also respect that some people take the path of "quit when you don't like something" If that's you that's okay. But that's not me.
<LjL> (whoops, mispaste)
<tsimpson> emma: did you ignore everything we talked about? did you completely ignore me?
<tsimpson> were you just fobbing me off or something?
<emma> I think people who care about transparency and consistency should not just leave when they see something outrageous.
<hypatia> yeah, i'd like to see your answers to tsimpson's questions, emma
<hypatia> sorry to have interjected, tsimpson
<LjL> emma: you, with your insistence, with your talking to people in PM until they get weary and then going in public (to troll #ubuntu or the like) showing the conversation was entirely useless and making everyone frustrated, is what encourages group think here, and has for years now.
<emma> well you see here is another thing that happens. When I come in here I am of course going to be logged. No doubt anything I say could be used against me for all time to come. And it will be me verous the whole lot of you as you circle the wagons and speak in unison since of course none of you ever make mistakes.
<tsimpson> you say "closed door hideout that no one can hold accountable", I explained to you *several* times that is is logged and ops are held accountable
<emma> Meanwhile who knows what you are saying about me in the exclusive channel that none of us can monitor.
<maco> emma: but the Community Council can monitor it. would you rather what's said in there be said in PM?
<emma> isn't that a beautiful system you have all created. You have ensured that no one can *ever* even in principle challenge any of you.
<hypatia> emma: how are you distinguishing between us just agreeing vs. "groupthink"?
<emma> Well done my friends. Well done.
<hypatia> just curious
<hypatia> actually, i don't really care, never mind.
<maco> i mean, i guess we could go back to completely unlogged private messages...
<LjL> or as i often suggested, op every op here, and use OMSG/ONOTICE ;)
<tsimpson> so you're not going to answer me emma?
<maco> this seems more transparent though
<hypatia> this is such a waste of time.
<hypatia> emma: please answer tsimpson
<emma> yes I respect that you feel I am a waste of time. That my concerns are  waste of time, and that transparency is a waste of time.
<tsimpson> you are putting words in peoples mouths
<hypatia> emma: you are putting words in my mouth
<tsimpson> that does not show respect
<hypatia> emma: i did not say that.
<emma> I'm glad you said that it was a waste of time in the channel that is logged rather than your exclusive channel where we can't know how you really feel.
<emma> Hey guys it's very transparent for *You* and that's what matters right? After all you all are the "good guys" right?
<hypatia> let me clarify, since it was apparently unclear: i think that arguing with you is like arguing with a brick wall, emma .  i'm actually a big fan of transparency! but i don't care about your angle on it at this point.
<tsimpson> emma: is there a point answering your questions?
<emma> You *are* the community. And as long as you are not excluded then everyone is included. Right?
<hypatia> yawn
<emma> tsimpson: ask a question that I can answer.
<hypatia> emma: go make your own sandbox.
<hypatia> this is boring.
<tsimpson> emma: I asked several, pick one
<hypatia> scrollback is violating her freedom, apparently.
<tsimpson> hypatia: she already did
<emma> hypatia: yes thank you for clarifying that I was putting words in your mouth when I said that you think my perspective is a waste of time by pointing out that what you were really saying is that my perspective is a waste of time.
<hypatia> tsimpson: hah, good point.
<emma> hypatia: and again, thank you for saying that in the channel that is logged.
<hypatia> emma: i'm happy to be quite public with my opinions of your antics.
<emma> Good, then we just need to hear from everyone else.
<hypatia> not really.
<tsimpson> emma: display some respect and you may receive some
<emma> I have been exceedingly respectful.
<hypatia> i mean, everyone else is free to talk about your antics, but i don't think it'll add much to the conversatiom
<tsimpson> emma: no you haven't
<LjL> emma: no, trolling #Ubuntu is not respectful.
<hypatia> emma: you don't seem to be able to follow simple guidelines like not trolling #ubuntu
<emma> I was not trolling anything. I was making people aware of an injustice.
<maco> emma: you were not on the topic of tech support
<tsimpson> were your comments on topic for #ubuntu?
<maco> that is a violation of the rules. period.
<tsimpson> were they support questions?
<emma> yes you have all jumped on that word now. I guess that settles it then.
<tsimpson> no.
<LjL> you were blatantly disregarding the rules you knew, emma. that is called trolling.
<hypatia> you know, i think it's just time to ban you for a chronic inability to grasp the CoC
<hypatia> this whole conversation is offtopic for here.
<emma> hypatia: well that will also be met with nothing but support since that's what groupthink does.
<hypatia> emma: please leave.
<hypatia> wahhhh groupthink
<tsimpson> emma: regardless of how you choose to label yourself, you actively decided to disregard the channel rules because you felt you were better than them
<hypatia> grow up.
<emma> group think will be easier to foster now that you have an exclusive channel that no one else can see.
<tsimpson> that is what a troll does
 * maco hands hypatia a cup of chamomile
<LjL> emma: either you work within the rules, respecting the rules, and try to change them while respecting them, or otherwise you ignore them and attempt to make a revolution.
<LjL> revolutions aren't necessarily bad.
<LjL> if you think this needs a revolution, feel free to try.
<maco> emma: will you stop lying about who can see it? the Community Council has access
<LjL> if not, then respect the rules.
<maco> this has been said over and over
<emma> LjL: thanks :)
<maco> so please, stop lying
<maco> The situation where the CC can review what is going on is heaps better than the prior situation, where everything was done in private messages with no review possible
<emma> Im not lying about anything and I think it's insulting for you to imply im a liar.
<maco> when you keep repeating the blatant falsehood that nobody but ops can see the logs, that is lying
<tsimpson> you are either deliberately misleading people
<emma> Yes because now we know that there will be no more PMs. What are you saying?
<tsimpson> or plain lying
<tsimpson> either way, it's deception
<emma> I did not say that no one but ops can see the logs. I said that we cannot see the logs.
<maco> tsimpson: i call "deliberately misleading" "lying by omission"
<LjL> i think maybe we should start logging both #ubuntu-ops-team and #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> <emma> group think will be easier to foster now that you have an exclusive channel that no one else can see.
<maco> ^ this was not you?
<hypatia> LjL: we do log ubuntu-ops-team
<hypatia> privately
<LjL> hypatia: yeah i meant publicly. i also log #ubuntu-offtopic privately :P
<emma> maco: you allow the elect to see the channel and the rest of us are to be kept in the dark.
<tsimpson> emma:  <emma> However the ubuntu ops have voted to make an exclusive channel that none of us can join, and they have voted that it will *not* be logged. Because they have voted they need privacy that none of us deserve.
<tsimpson> lies
<emma> I fully respect that for you that's just fine since you are on the inside.
<tsimpson> or misinformation
<tsimpson> lies basically
<hypatia> hey folks
<emma> Do any of you care about being an inclusive community?
<hypatia> we're clearly arguing the same thing over and over
<hypatia> emma: you're not going to persuade anyone here.  please leave, and take this up with the IRCC if you must.
<emma> that is a fully accurate description of what you have done. It is revolting but it is accurate.
<maco> no it is not
<hypatia> i care about not including trolls.
<maco> because the channel is logged
<hypatia> or racists, or sexists, ec
<maco> it is at least 1% inaccurate for that reason
<emma> it's logged but no one can see it.
<tsimpson> emma: no it's nto
<maco> emma: the CC are "no one"?
<emma> The CC are *you*
<maco> no we're not
<hypatia> emma: you seem to care about including those groups, i don't think this attitude is compatible with the community
<maco> i am not a CC member
<hypatia> i'm also not a CC member
<hypatia> nice try though!
<maco> there are only ...what, 7 people on the CC?
<tsimpson> I too am not a CC member
<emma> I am not saying that any of you *are* the CC. I am saying that there is no reason to trust that the CC will be interested in ALL THE REST OF US and not just all of you.
<maco> https://launchpad.net/~communitycouncil/+members#active <-- that's the CC
<tsimpson> <emma> The CC are *you*
<tsimpson> <emma> I am not saying that any of you *are* the CC.
 * hypatia is done.
<tsimpson> which is it?
<emma> Right I guess we need to clarify our pronouns.
<LjL> "we"? you do :)
<emma> I do not think that the CC is numerically identical to the Ubuntu Ops team. I am surprised this needs clarification.
<tsimpson> emma: if I disagree with your channel policies, I don't join your channel. if you disagree with our channel policies, don't join our channels
<maco> emma: your first statement heavily implied that you did have that impression
<tsimpson> fwiw, I don't agree with your channel policies, which is why I don't join
<emma> maco: that is not my impression and never was, I'm sorry it came across that way.
<emma> I am fully aware that the CC are a different (small) group of human beings than your group of human beings. The "you" in my statement was an umbrella term for "the elite" the "privliged few". The "insiders", The "establishment'. that's all of you.
<emma> The people who still get logged. That's me.
<emma> the people who don't get to see but just have to trust. That's me.
<LjL> then why not call us "ops", because that's what we are
<maco> the CC is elected. if you find them untrustworthy, campaign for someone you trust to be elected next time
<emma> You have all failed at being inclusive or open. I hope you change your minds before you damage your credibility.i
<tsimpson> emma: as I have stated before, your assumption that all ops are bad people is one I will not ever agree with
<LjL> the CC is a different thing, and so is the IRCC
<emma> You all have a nice day.
<maco> is that 3-letter word allowed in ubuntu channels?
<LjL> why not?
<charlie-tca> hm, well, everyone has one
<hypatia> maco: i think it actually means donkey in that context
<hypatia> lol
<tsimpson> though I'm sure the choice of that particular word is intentional
<maco> hypatia: oh, work as in "beast of burden"?
<hypatia> maco: yup
<charlie-tca> and they are found in the desert of Nevada, at least
<maco> (i dont tend to think of donkeys as having jobs :P)
<hypatia> tsimpson: it's probably an Ayn Rand quote.
<rww> Should I bother reading any of that?
<hypatia> rww: save your braincells
<genii-around> Reading The Fountainhead is a few hours of my life I'll never get back.
<charlie-tca> Can someone update the topic in #ubuntu+1. the beta1 is released.
<Pici> charlie-tca: sure
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<maco> ubottu: help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<LjL> mark can help himself
<IdleOne> heh
<maco> oh right duh. forgot ubottu would ask me for a comment after that /remove
<mneptok> oh, an emma visit.
<maco> yes, the highlight of our afternoon
<LjL_chunky> those are almost as delightful as seeing picture of you, aren't they mneptok
<mneptok> LjL_chunky: one is electron Hell. the other is photon Hell.
<hypatia> they are not as fun as beating mneptok at Weakest Geek!
 * hypatia cackles
<mneptok> hypatia: if you had properly noted the "Weakest" in the title, my early departure would have come as no surprise. :)
 * mneptok is many things, "burly" not among them.
 * maco snorts
<maco> oooh who watches Big Bang Theory here?  mneptok ?= howard
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-01
<mneptok> maco: not Jewish. don't live with Mom. have a significant other that *actually exists*. so prolly not.
<mneptok> but i could go for the hairdo.
<maco> scrawny, geeky, brightly coloured tight pants, frequently off-colour...
<hypatia> maco: o snap
<hypatia> er
<hypatia> that o snap was directed at mneptok
<hypatia> :)
<mneptok> if i got the hairdo, maybe i could join The Chesterfield Kings - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2228/2518869713_a56dfbb5b2_b.jpg
<IdleOne> they seem to cool for you to be part of
 * IdleOne runs off
<mneptok> maco: keep going and you'll get to see the top hat/ camisole / oversized tighty whities / clown shoes pic.
<mneptok> oh, and fake fur coat to complete the look.
<maco> mneptok: you've shown me
<mneptok> maco: oh dear. still heterosexual?  ;)
<maco> mneptok: mostly
<mneptok> maco: impressive.
<mneptok> oooo! 75F here. exmohlent.
 * mneptok airs out the house
 * h00k reads backlog
<h00k> oh bother
<IdleOne> done reading the failblog?
<rww> h00k: now summarize it for me!
<IdleOne> summary: complain, complain, whine and a little cheese, falsehoods and more whine.
<rww> thx
<IdleOne> sure thing
<rww> It is now April 1st in UTC. Beware.
<IdleOne> I heard Mark is selling Canonical to Oracle.
 * h00k fires up his infinite improbability drive, cats it to ~/summary, and runs a speech to text engine on it
<h00k> No, Jono is actually Jef Spaleta
<h00k> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/01/i-am-jef-spaleta/
<rww> "I felt like one lone voice in a chorus singing a different tune….a tune filled with tears, regret and compunction."
<rww> jono is also mc44.
<IdleOne> yeah Jono put that out to take some of the eyes of Mark's announcement of the sale
<h00k> this ought to be interesting
<h00k> oh, cool. makes sense.
<rww> RichiH :D
<h00k> GURER VF N CEVMR. VG’F JBEGU VG. UVAG: ZBGQ.
<h00k> I should figure that out.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bonny)
<mneptok> 19:42 [GIMPnet] [msg(regurg)] rot13 GURER VF N CEVMR. VG’F JBEGU VG. UVAG: ZBGQ.
<mneptok> 19:42 [GIMPnet] [regurg(regurg@burner.com)] THERE IS A PRIZE. IT’S WORTH IT. HINT: MOTD.
<IdleOne> mneptok: VmlldyBwYWdlIHNvdXJjZSwgeW91bmcgZ3Jhc3Nob3BwZXIu
<rww> Your IRC client doesn't have a ROT13 script? What kind of person are you :(
<IdleOne> decode that for me now :)
 * rww decrypts
<rww> IdleOne: naughty :#
<IdleOne> what's the answer?
<IdleOne> cause I have no idea
<rww> IdleOne: yes, of course I will!
<mneptok> --- ..-.   -.-. --- ..- .-. ... .   -- -.--   .. .-. -.-.   -.-. .-.. .. . -. -   -.. --- . ...   .-. --- - .---- ...-- --..--   .- ...   .-- . .-.. .-..   .- ...   --- - .... . .-.   - .-. .. -.-. -.- ...
<rww> but this is so unexpected!
<IdleOne> rww: I hate you
<hypatia> curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!
<IdleOne> no fair, tell me what it says!
<tsimpson> wow, /motd is fun
<mneptok> VmlldyBwYWdlIHNvdXJjZSwgeW91bmcgZ3Jhc3Nob3BwZXIu + Quebec, now and always a part of the Anglophone Commonwealth of nations.
<rww> 01:46:44 [freenode] -!- MOTD This command could not be completed because it has been used recently, and is rate-limited.
<rww> oh wow.
<tsimpson> it's even funnerer in irssi
<h00k> IdleOne / mneptok: did you get the second part, whatever you said and mentioned Quebek?
<IdleOne> I haven't but to be honest I gave up trying
<IdleOne> never was good at cyphers and decryption
<IdleOne> I regret spending any time on that
<Tm_T> good morning all
<rww> morning
<rww> so can we find a game robot for #ubuntu-offtopic and completely railroad silliness in there with it? seems to be working well at killing #defocus :3
<hypatia> rww: sounds like a plan
<Tm_T> Amaranth: you nickspammer
<Amaranth> Tm_T: Heh, playing wolfgame in #defocus and cheating
<Tm_T> ...you cannot use separate irc client for that? (;
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<ikonia> morning qwebirc44173
<qwebirc44173> someone quiet ayecee in #ubuntu pls
<qwebirc44173> morning
<ikonia> let me have a quick look
<ikonia> qwebirc44173: I'll keep an eye on the issue and make sure it doesn't happen again
<ikonia> thanks for the heads up,
<qwebirc44173> ok thank you
<qwebirc44173> cya
<bazhang> what about april fools' bans then
<ikonia> not going to "ban" someone
<ikonia> I've put it in the topic, if they come in with that rubbish, I'll remove them, the channel doesn't need it
<jpds> ikonia: Why do you hate humour?
<bazhang> in response to eoss' time-waster
<ikonia> it some person comes in giving false info on any other day
<ikonia> jpds: I don't hate humour
<ikonia> quite the opposite
<Tm_T> it just doesn't belong to the support channels
<ikonia> more so when it's miss-leading
<ikonia> a back door has appeared ?
<ikonia> he did the same in other channels,
<Tm_T> ?
<ikonia> all for it in the non-support channels
<jpds> bug #747014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747014 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "Major Natty regression: No fish!" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747014
<ikonia> no fish ?
<jussi> wanda the fish of course...
<ikonia> ???
<jussi> read the bug ;)
<ikonia> I did,
<jussi> and april fools jokers should probably be ban forwaded to -offtopic
<jussi> theres a gnome applet that has a fish called wanda, that each time you click it it gives you a funny quote
<jussi> I assume it doesnt work in unity
<ikonia> ah, I didn't know that
<jussi> i remember something like: "sudo apt-get free the fish" or so did something funny
<ikonia> ooh yes, I too remember that
<jussi> mind, I havent used gnome for ages...
<ikonia> the old fish tank bug too
<jussi> woohoo, down to just 36 channels :D
<ikonia> LjL: it was just me that wasn't allowing it, not "ubuntu"
<ikonia> guilty
<LjL> uptight :(
<ikonia> guilty
<ikonia> just couldn't be bothered with foolish people coming in with april fools gags about backdoors when I was in the middle of helping someone
<ikonia> half the channel ooh, a security risk, tell me more
<LjL> heh
<ikonia> my fault totally
<jussi> ikonia: you at work?
<ikonia> sort of
<ikonia> I'm on a remote site vpn'd into a client
<ikonia> but I'm not "AT" that clients
<jussi> ie. do you have skype access? ability to talk? :D
<ikonia> not while I'm vpn'd in, I'm vpn'd into a box which cuts me off the internet, I'm then sshing out of their public internet to my machine to use IRC, however I can't do anything like audio or video as it won't work
<ikonia> I'm bouncing around the world just to him my own machine :)
<ikonia> close to home though as I have to keep dealing with this gass leak
<jussi> heh
<ikonia> very scrappy last 2 days
<jussi> Got a party here tonight :D (work do)
<ikonia> local ?
<jussi> itll be down at some sauna place (work do = sauna evening)
<ikonia> very nice
<ubottu> Chr|s called the ops in #ubuntu (siska)
<ikonia> looking at it
<jpds> Well, that wasn't interesting.
<ikonia> clever ljl looking for on join
<ikonia> jpds: april fool !
<LjL> but no luck
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Dementis)
<ikonia> gord is QUICK
<gord> ka-pow!
<ikonia> wow, [N]'s new "cool" nick name
<[N]> ikonia: It isn't new
<ikonia> never seen it before
<[N]> ikonia: I normally stick with nhandler, but I have a few other nicks grouped for special occassions
<ikonia> it's quite cool
<[N]> :) I tried getting n, but another staffer beat me to it
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> flex your muscle
 * LjL has tried base64 and uuencode then got bored :P
<[N]> Alright, I can't resist. It is AprilFools and I need to take advantage of this day to use my new nick ;)
 * genii-around sips his tea
<ikonia> nice one bazhang
<bazhang> thats one way to get rid of them/him
<bazhang> the supybot@ ikonia
<ikonia> yup
<ZarroBoogs> Do you have that on hilight?
<bazhang> nope, just watch all the idents as they come in
<tsimpson> this has to be an april fool: http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html
<mneptok> http://www.pclinuxos.com/
<mneptok> nicely done.
<ZarroBoogs> mneptok: some nice department badges on that.
<mneptok> aye
<genii-around> tsimpson: My favourite one is till the Google TiSP kit
<genii-around> I forgot about 4.10 :)
<IdleOne> Bonjour Monsieur mneptok, bonne fete des poisons
<mneptok> IdleOne: et a tu, mon ami.
<IdleOne> s/tu/toi/
<ZarroBoogs> gnomefreak: What was wrong with the pad.lv link?
<gnomefreak> ZarroBoogs: it was to a closed bug due to being a duplicate
<ZarroBoogs> ah
<gnomefreak> now it points to the master bug :)
<KB1JWQ>  /50
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1530 users, 1 overflows, 1531 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1532 users, 1 overflows, 1533 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-02
<bazhang> going to remove him from #ubuntu as well
<rww> @btlogin
<ubottu> In ubottu, KevinK said: !ubottu is  Hi! I'm ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi   | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins   | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rww> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> if i_rape_consumers asks why they were removed from #ubuntu , I have left a note int eh bt
<bazhang> whoops in the bantracker
<rww> I think it's rather obvious :)
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> I PM'd them, and got no response, then told them to join here if they had questions why
<mneptok> "I'd like to remind you that Abe Vigoda and Joan Rivers are consumers. Enjoy your weekend."
<IdleOne> What!
<bazhang> IdleOne, hi
<IdleOne> bazhang: heya
<IdleOne> also I see nothing in BT for i_rape_consumers
<rww> If lrussell mentions that stupid website anywhere in the namespace, feel free to thwap him. He's been told not to repeatedly.
<bazhang> ~specialmo@74-61-126-11.anc.clearwire-dns.net
<bazhang> all the old releases, for eternity
<rww> if only they were hosted on a Canonical site somewhere! They could call it old-releases!
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> I thought I went through all that with him already
<rww> You did, hence me issuing an ultimatum.
<bazhang> he wants more webhits I guess
<bazhang> thus the amnesia has set in
<IdleOne> well he should atleast put adds on it and make the ban possibly worth it
<rww> if irclogs.ubuntu.com doesn't do that search engine hinting that stops pagerank from spreading to linked pages, it really should.
<IdleOne> doesn't even have any iso's hosted yet
<rww> wait a minute.
<IdleOne> and I'm #11
<rww> see the link at the bottom of that stupid page.
<rww> goddamn spammers
<IdleOne> the adhd one?
<rww> yes
<nicofs> mneptok, just so you know. i googled my problem and i consulted other irc channels. other people have the same problem. without using arm-based machines. only because i use an arm doesn't make every single problem on it arm specific an off-topic.
<uRock> to whom this may concern http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10627471#post10627471
<uRock> We have closed the thread, but I figured I share as it looks to be an issue with #ubuntu
<specialmoose> hello, im banned from #ubuntu. My nick was changed to i_rape_consumers =/
<specialmoose> im at a trade show so...
<specialmoose> i am not steve jobs so, id appreciate if i could kindly get unbanned
<rww> specialmoose: That nick wasn't appropriate for #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic. Do you plan on not doing things like that in the future?
<bazhang> specialmoose, you understand how that nick is very offensive?
<rww> ah, I'll leave it to bazhang
 * rww busg
<rww> busy **
<bazhang> busg!
<rww> that too
<specialmoose> Yes I do. I'm currently at a tradeshow and one of the other booths thought it was funny
<specialmoose> you know, since I am at a tradeshow selling goods to consumers
<specialmoose> bad taste
<bazhang> specialmoose, I PM'd you to ask for a change before I removed you
<specialmoose> *i didnt change it
<specialmoose> yeah, I just got back on the comp and saw my nick was changed and was banned
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> please wait a moment
<nicofs> i was kicked from #ubuntu - what can i do to get back there?
<specialmoose> bazhang, http://greatalaskasportsmanshow.com/ is the show i am at, booth 374
<specialmoose> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> specialmoose, you're unbanned in #ubuntu ; please take care in future as such
<bazhang> nicofs, you wanting arm support when there is not arm in ubuntu yet?
<specialmoose> bazhang, future reference, is it an ip ban or a nick ban?
<bazhang> specialmoose, just the IP, now removed
<nicofs> bazhang, i changed my approach and whanted to learn about how xrandr works...
<specialmoose> bazhang, thanks, sorry about the nick
<bazhang> nicofs, you realize that arm is offtopic in #ubuntu as there is not a supported port yet
<bazhang> specialmoose, thanks
<nicofs> bazhang, i googled my problem nad consulted other people in other channels and found out that other people not using arm have (had) similar, if not the same issue. that led me to the conclusion that it might be a problem with xorg/xrandr and not arm specific...
<bazhang> nicofs, you could easily /join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat on it
<bazhang> nicofs, any idea why you were banned and removed?
<nicofs> bazhang, obviously because a chan op disagreed with what i just said...
<bazhang> nicofs, from reading the logs that does not seem correct
 * rww facepalms
<rww> opping in #ubuntu is a case study in fundamental attribution error :(
<nicofs> bazhang, my last question was about xrandr and gamma settings... i don't see how that's arm specific...
<nicofs> So i guess what you want to hear to allow me back into #ubuntu is that I'll never ask for help again  for any problem i have on an arm-based machine even if it is about setting up a network printer?
<rww> correct
<rww> unless ARM becomes officially supported
<nicofs> rww, forgive me, but isn't that somehow close-minded?
<rww> nicofs: Perhaps. It is, however, the rules.
<nicofs> rww, but - in theory - not reporting a problem but asking for help understanding how gdm, xrandr and xorg work together would be on-topic?
<rww> nicofs: not if you're using ARM
<rww> nicofs: I use Debian. I do not ask questions about my Debian system on #ubuntu. Ever. Even when I know they work the same.
<nicofs> rww, i'm not using only arm, i also use i386 and amd64 - and i tend to frequently have issues with screen resolution. that has always been a tricky thing in linux. and ubuntu. knowing how xrandr xorg gdm work will help me there, too.
<bazhang> nicofs, please dont idle here
<nicofs> bazhang, why don't you just ban me here aswell? never mind... off to bed. gn8 to all of you anyway...
<bazhang> he was crossposting his issue in #xubuntu fwiw
<bazhang> <Osmodivs> gerrin: have my script
<bazhang> thats the same osmodivs from the bt I am guessing
<tonyyarusso> rww: "AtomicSpark talks to himself a lot. He wrote over 5 lines in a row 158 times!"  :P
<rww> I haven't been tending that, probably should.
<tonyyarusso> The stats, or the user?
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> sounds suspiciously like statsrigging
<bazhang> cui bono?
<bazhang> forward bullgard to #erlang ?
<IdleOne> 4 years you think he would learn pastebin
<bazhang> he asks very tangential questions at best then is somewhat brusque (putting it nicely) when he does not get the answer he wants
<IdleOne> yup
<rww> tonyyarusso: the stats
<rww> bullgard has been getting worse over time :(
<ubottu> izinucs called the ops in #ubuntu (Blits bot?)
<mneptok> baz/rw: thanks for the legwork with nicofs. i was going to say the same thng about my Squeeze laptop. :)
<oCean> hi, notice <Vizirka> in #u
<oCean> known user from .hu with 'ola bruder' ..
<oCean> anyone here?
<ubottu> oCean called the ops in #ubuntu (Vizirka)
<oCean> you're having a bad lag, ubottu
<oCean> thanks
<oCean> now i got him in pm
<oCean> just fyi, that vizirka guy probably thinks I'm ikonia
<oCean> Apr 02 10:40:48 <Vizirka>	oCean Bro: Just for your attention: I am Ongavezir Da Holyness, favor of Allah, da KiNg of tRoLlZ
<oCean> Apr 02 10:41:31 <Vizirka>	My bro ikonia bruder
<oCean> ..etc
<oCean> anyway I closed the pm
<qwebirc61633> take a look at Flynn3
<ikonia> I am doing
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: I'm also looking at you
<ikonia> do not tell people to STFU
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: hes bugging me
<ikonia> so
<ikonia> you don't tell someone to STFU
<ikonia> he actually made a valid suggestion to you with his ps command suggestion
<qwebirc61633> [11:03] <Flynn3> qwebirc61633: cute
<qwebirc61633> [11:00] <Flynn3> qwebirc61633: also this isn't arch.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> that is correct
<qwebirc61633> [10:59] <Flynn3> qwebirc61633: not helping you.  but might want to look into hdparm and scripting :P
<ikonia> I have the logs, I'm in the channel
<qwebirc61633> if he doesnt want to help me, he should stop hilighting me with stupid statements
<ikonia> it wasn't stupid
<ikonia> it was wrong, but he appeared to actually be offering attempts to help
<qwebirc61633> webchat doesnt offer /ignore command
<ikonia> don't follow his advice, or "ask" him to stop, don't tell him to "STFU"
<qwebirc61633> [11:07] <Flynn3> qwebirc61633: if anyone is going to be ban it's both of us.  me for giving in to you
<qwebirc61633> again
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: ok, I'll past some logs, the one where you threaten him with a ban
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: I've told you I am IN the channel
<ikonia> I can see the conversations and you're pasting snippets
<qwebirc61633> to ask if wants to be banned if not threaten him
<ikonia> you're not pasting the bits where you threaten him with a ban and tell him to STFU
<ikonia> so I suggest you stop
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: it certainly came across as a threat
<ikonia> and if it wasn't a threat, why say it, he hadn't done anything to be banned
<qwebirc61633> well if he is not following channel rules
<qwebirc61633> I asked him
<ikonia> he IS
<ikonia> you ARE not
<qwebirc61633> a legit question
<ikonia> yes, and he gave you a legit answer
<qwebirc61633> HE IS NOT
<qwebirc61633> he continue with offtopic in there
<ikonia> it was wrong, but his intention was trying to help
<ikonia> you broke the channel rules telling him to STFU
<ikonia> so should I ban you ?
<qwebirc61633> if you want
<ikonia> a bit of offtopic is easy to guide back on, I can help you / him with that
<qwebirc61633> anyway
<ikonia> but your response to him doesn't help
<ikonia> I suggest you go back to getting some help, and if there ia problem, ask people to stop, if they continue, ask the ops, or call the ops with the !ops command IF it's urgent
<ikonia> putting yourself in a position where you are just as bad as the person you are complaining about doesn't help
<ikonia> I will keep an eye on him and make sure the offtopic comment stop also
<bazhang> qwebirc61633, is an op?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: is that acceptable ?
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: also it would be helpful if you could not cross-post your questions across multiple ubuntu channels
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: could you please respond as I see you active in other channels
<qwebirc61633> ikonia: now you failed. im taling to flynn via PM
<qwebirc61633> talking
<ikonia> qwebirc61633: what ?
<ikonia> I failed ?
<qwebirc61633> [11:15] <+ikonia> qwebirc61633: could you please respond as I see you active in other channels
<ikonia> yes
<qwebirc61633> im not chatting in other channels
<ikonia> I can see you active in #ubuntu-server and #freenode
<qwebirc61633> zzzzzzzzzz
<qwebirc61633> that was before
<qwebirc61633> not right now
<ikonia> I'm just asking you to respond to acknowledge you've understood and you are happy with what was discussed in here
<qwebirc61633> im not happy with anything of this
<qwebirc61633> it's stupid to argue on the internetz
<qwebirc61633> bye
<bazhang> wow
<ikonia> then I'm going to remove him from #ubuntu
<ikonia> ahhh he's left anyway
<bazhang> think a remove will have fbot ban
<bazhang> ah whoops
<ubottu> In ubottu, rigved said: Which is the best video editor?
<ikonia> flyn is now complaining in #ubuntu that qwebirc61633 is trying to harass him in pm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, rigved said: ubottu: Which is the best video editor?
<bazhang> qwebirc was acting odd earlier, giving a running commentary of his various issues
<ikonia> he was doing that yesterday despite being asked to stop
<bazhang> he was told how to solve that yesterday as well
<bazhang> by iceroot
<ikonia> hello Dan08
<Dan08> hello there
<Dan08> ikonia
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<Dan08> need emotional support:\
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<ikonia> this channels used for resolving issues for the Ubuntu IRC channels
<ikonia> that's all it's really used for
<Dan08> i was forwarded here:\ for some reason
<ikonia> oh, one moment please
<ikonia> Dan08: ahh you kept doing /me away /me is back
<ikonia> so the channel was getting flooded with comments such as this
 * ikonia is away
<Dan08> apparently i was banned
 * ikonia is just back
 * ikonia has gone again
 * ikonia has now come back
<ikonia> you got pushed here so we could find out what was going on to cause this ?
<Dan08> ohh:\ its my konversation configuration thing
<ikonia> could you disable it for us please, it was a bit out of control
<Dan08> yes. just disabled it:D
<Dan08> im still banned tho?
<Dan08> and that was ages ago anyway. how long am i going to be banned for?
<ikonia> Dan08: sorry about that I had to step away
<ikonia> Dan08: I've removed the ban for you now
<ikonia> Dan08: when you're back at you keyboard try to join #ubuntu
<bazhang> yikes. some client broke through +g
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> remotectr1 wanted to discuss the removal of cjm and the "show me a porn site" issue
<ikonia> and he could message you fine ?
<bazhang> via PM yes, but some kind of encryption link was made (OTR) and now I get all him messages to #ubuntu in PM
<ubottu> ruan called the ops in #ubuntu (ylmfos)
<ikonia> sorted idoru
<bazhang> have to restart my irc client I guess as I can't un-PM with him, even with umode +g
<ikonia> never seen that
<ikonia> Dan08: I see you're all back in #ubuntu now
<Dan08> ikonia thank you:D
<ikonia> no problem
<bazhang> vincent_ 's been an issue before as well
<ikonia> Dan08: if you don't need anything more from the operator team, we ask that you leave the channel so we can deal with other users that need help
<ikonia> Dan08: you're welcome back if you need assistance with anything in future
<mneptok> Microsoft vi(m) - http://i.imgur.com/r9Jhh.gif
<Dan08> thanks bye:D
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (aWeelAdmin appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (aWeelAdmin)
<ubottu> Guest41779 called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu vs lenix)
<LjL> nice job guest
<knome> Papaaa joined + ads + left #xubuntu
<bazhang> yep, he's been doing that since yesterday network wide
<knome> awwh :(
<bazhang> rhodium in -ot seems to have connection issues
<bazhang> cesin10> I need understand fast fourrier transform (fft) and inverse fft for compar audio format mp3 or wave in real time
<LjL> tough topic, i don't know the appropriate channel
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-03
<IdleOne> maybe #ubuntu-studio
<IdleOne> little late now
<hypatia> #math
<bazhang> larious seems to be confused or trolling
<rww> #calcu... j/k
<bazhang> calcujk?
<bazhang> <l011Ol01> seems familiar
<rww> same person as tunnel1 earlier, at least.
<bazhang> <l011Ol01> {ever been virtually raped by a cyberbot before}?
<Illuminati> Dear, I need your help to put order in # ubuntu in Brazil, things are getting serious out there, such as insults and words of homophobia and racism, I count on your help, as already reported abuse and nothing was done.
<Pianesi> I know you dont know me at all. And i undernstand the answer you probably are going to give me is no. But, im 15 yrs old...and my domain expires tommorow. Do you think there is a way that i can borrow 8 bucks to renew it and ill pay you back wendsday? Please?
<Illuminati> The channel is #ubuntu-br
<rww> Illuminati: #ubuntu-irc for LoCo channel problems. #ubuntu-ops is for core channels.
<Illuminati> ok
<hypatia> Pianesi: you can probably renew your domain without losing it for a few days after it expires
<hypatia> Pianesi: for .com it's 30 days before it goes into redemption, i think
<genii-around> Can someone grab user ubuntu in #k ? i don't have any command aliases on my netbook yet for op stuff
<rww> genii-around: /msg chanserv op #kubuntu rww and tell me what you want doing
<Tm_T> what is it?
<rww> ah, nvm, real op ^ :)
<genii-around> spanish user not understanding /join #ubuntu-es and basically spamming. but I'm tired and no command aliases here yet as explained, etc
<Tm_T> he stopped so maybe he succeeded
<Tm_T> no...
<genii-around> Tm_T: Thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Guest54664)
<rww> What would be the easiest way to poke Canonical people to modify irclogs.ubuntu.com so that it uses rel="nofollow" as an attribute to external links?
<hypatia> rt
<hypatia> rww: easiest, not sure if it's most likely to succeed though ;)
<rww> I'm thinking "make patch, email to RT, pester a Canonical employee every time I see URL spam in #ubuntu until RT ticket is actioned"
<hypatia> rww: did they roll their own irc logging thingy or is it something that should go upstream?
<Tm_T> hypatia: IIRC it's just irssi with http://mg.pov.lt/irclog2html/
<hypatia> heh
<Tm_T> and something
<hypatia> should be a dead-easy fix then
<popey> the pages have that url on them :)
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/03/%23edubuntu.html for example :)
<popey> which confirms that
<Tm_T> that's how I know about it
<ubottu> In ubottu, pksadiq said: !forget
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !encrypt is For information on setting up encrypted home directories (9.04+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<moelman> oh I see I can access one of the ubuntu channels I found thats interesting.
<moelman> wondering y not the main one.
<genii-around> moelman: If you do not have an issue which requires channel moderator attention ( like you are appealing a ban in one of the #ubuntu channels or so ) then this channel is not one you were likely looking for.
<moelman> but I cant get into #ubuntu
<genii-around> @btlogin
<Flannel> moelman: What's your IP address?
<moelman> genii-around: what does that mean
<moelman> Flannel: hold on just looking
<moelman> Flannel: just who is me
<genii-around> moelman: It means I am looking to see if you are banned or not
<Flannel> moelman: No, you've got a cloak, please whois yourself and give me the hostname you're connecting from (you can query me if you would prefer it to remain private)
<moelman> Flannel: ok I dont know how to do that myself
<Flannel> moelman: You'll see a line "is connected from yadda-yadda"
<Flannel> moelman: /whois moelman
<moelman> Flannel: ok I om you
<moelman> Flannel: any luck on that please
<moelman> I did pm
<Flannel> moelman: Trying to sort it out
<moelman> ok thankw alot
<ikonia> wiat
<ikonia> this is it-me-again
<ikonia> telling lies
<ikonia> this ban will not be removed
<ikonia> meowbuntu/its-me-again/hideho
<genii-around> Ah, chronic offender
<ikonia> please stop waisting this teams time, if you attempt to gain access to ubuntu channels again by deception I'll report this to freenode for them to deal with as a network issue
<ikonia> moelman: please leave now
<ikonia> moelman: if you don't respond I'll progress this with freenode as this is a persistant issue with you
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (Frots)
<jpds> Hm.
<ikonia> looking
<jpds> Bored.
<Frots> jpds: ikonia told me to come in here, since you are not replying to my query
<Frots> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Frots called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<LjL> Frots: not a good idea ;(
<Frots> I dont get this stuff
<Frots> LjL: what you mean?
<LjL> Frots: !ops is only for emergencies, please don't use it like that
<LjL> Frots: are you banned from #ubuntu?
<Frots> LjL: \yes, and ikonia told me I should come in here since the ban is incorrect
<ikonia> no I didn't
<ikonia> I said you speak to jpds
<Frots> I already tried querying the operator in private
<ikonia> I didn't say the ban was incorrect
<Frots> ikonia: I didnt say you said that
<ikonia> just clarifying,
<Frots> sorry man :)
<ikonia> not a problem
<Frots> anyway LjL, jpd﻿s is not even replying anywhere
<Frots> :s
<Frots> And my problem is still not fixed
<Frots> never shouldve made the switch :(
<LjL> Frots: i suspect he's not around, however i think the idea is that you should try speaking to him when he's around before another op deals with the problem
<Frots> LjL: but he just banned me 5 minutes ago
<Frots> so I think he should be around
<LjL> Frots: maybe wait here some 10 minutes (i don't suppose we'll die if he idles here for 10 minutes, right?)
<Frots> what is it with this linux irc community. it seems it is not allowed to be new
<Frots> LjL: that is true
<Frots> I have pateince\
<Frots> (not the game)
<LjL> Frots: well i haven't read the logs too carefully yet, but it seems there was trolling going on, where you didn't seem new
<ikonia> you have been banned before a few times
<Frots> I didnt even know about trolling since I just googled it
<Frots> ikonia: impossible
<ikonia> as part of the older archlinux group who used to come in trolling
<ikonia> ok - now that's a lie
<LjL> Frots: besides, even if you're new, how can you possibly believe using swearwords on the bot and giving malicious commands is ok?
<Frots> LjL: I read fsck
<Frots> so I said fuck
<Frots> I thought he made a typo
<LjL> :|
<Frots> that isnt really swearing is it?
<Frots> ikonia: archlinux?
<Frots> how is that a lie
<Frots> you are confusing man
<ikonia> archlinus, yes a linux distribution and irc channel
<ikonia> linux
<ikonia> I've banned you personally before
<Frots> must be within 2 weeks
<ikonia> no
<Frots> I didnt even know irc before lol
<ikonia> ok - I'm going to leave this here now as I won't deal with lies
<Frots> ikonia: I think you confuse me with soimeone else
<ikonia> mp
<ikonia> no, I don't
<Frots> ikonia: how come I dont know you then?
<LjL> short memory?
<Frots> this is not funny anylonger
<ikonia> Frots: your account has been on freenode since 2008 - so stop wasting this channels time and leave
<ikonia> Frots: please leave, if you ever want to discuss it with out time wasting lies, you're welcome back
<Frots> ikonia: seriously
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> good bye
<Frots> this is not my machine
<ikonia> bye now
<LjL> Frots: and that's another lie
<Frots> LjL: how do you know that?
<Frots> (im in a internet cafe btw)
<ikonia> please leave this channel
<Frots> ikonia: I will if I can join #ubuntu again
<ikonia> no
<LjL> Frots: i predict that ban will not be lifted anytime soon
<ikonia> please leave now, you will not be unbanned
<Frots> that is not possible, please read my last message
<ikonia> Frots: type /part - it is possible
<Frots> come one guys: -- | You have been invited to #ubuntu by FloodBot2
<Frots> this is not funny
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<genii-around> Frots: Floodbot1 actually
<Frots> genii-around: ? that message is what I got
<ikonia> Frots: I apologise for the message floodbot sent you, however it won't change anything so please leave this cahnnel
<Frots> i﻿konia: apology accepted. If nothing changes, nothing changes
<ikonia> thank you, now please leave the channel
<ikonia> Frots: do you understand that I'm asking you to leave the channel ?
<Frots> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Frots: why are you not leavine ?
<Frots> ikonia: I already told you I wouldn't, it is freenode :)
<ikonia> leaving
<Frots> I will be quiet now
<ikonia> why are you always a problem user
<ikonia> this is such a waste of time
<Frots> ikonia: I just want support like the rest, equally
<Frots> I know I can get annoying if people are being hosytile to me
<ikonia> yes, but that's not going to happen, you have been banned multiple times, so it's not going to happen
<Frots> just dont act so hostile :)
<Frots> every time same story
<ikonia> you have wasted our time by telling lies in here, so you will not be unbanned
<Frots> get over yourself :)
<Frots> elitists
<ikonia> ok, at least you've now confirmed your lies, so we can %100 end it
<Frots> ikonia: where did I confirm anything?
<ikonia> Frots: you said it's always the same
<ikonia> meaning this has happened before
<Frots> yes
<Frots> well first time on IRC
<ikonia> earlier you said you had only just started using irc
<ikonia> anyway, I'll leave it there
<Frots> ikonia: these things happen on internet man
<Frots> the www
<ikonia> Tabmow: could you please remove frots from this channel,
<ikonia> Tabmow: none of our team with +o are available
<Tabmow> Frots: are you being nasty?
<LjL> no, he's new to IRC
<Frots> Tabmow: I was asking for help, I got the answer anyway now
 * LjL ducks
<ikonia> you are refusing to leave the channel
<ikonia> you are telling lies to this channel,
<ikonia> the conversation is over,
<Frots> er,m
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<Frots> why?
<ikonia> because the process of ban resolution has ended
<jpds> Frots: See /topic.
<Frots> /topic
<Frots> hmm
<LjL> oh please
<ikonia> as I've told you
<Frots> ah
<Frots> didnt read it
<Frots> sorry
<ikonia> Tabmow: could you please assist us by removing this user from the channel
<Tabmow> Frots: if your issue has been dealt with then you can leave, it's part f the process and makes it easier for ops to deal with people.
<Frots> Tabmow: yeah I understand
<Frots> would be easier if ikonia just explained it :)
<ikonia> it was explained
<ikonia> and you confirmed you understood
<Frots> ikonia: leave it man
<Frots> that is just lies
<ikonia> Tabmow: assistance please, this is a waste of time
<Frots> anyway
<Frots> thank you for you time Tabmow
<Tabmow> Frots: thanks, bye.
<LjL> [12:54:07] <ikonia> please leave this channel   [12:54:51] <Frots> ikonia: I will if I can join #ubuntu again[12:55:06] <ikonia> no   [12:55:10] <LjL> Frots: i predict that ban will not be lifted anytime soon   [12:55:17] <ikonia> please leave now, you will not be unbanned   [12:55:44] <Frots> that is not possible, please read my last message[12:55:55] <ikonia> Frots: type /part - it is possible
<LjL> just so nobody thinks ikonia is the one lying...
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> appreciated
<LjL> now in -ot
<Tabmow> no problems
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> LjL: obvious that was coming, but the pre-emptive ban stuff stops it
<LjL> at least now i have your public key without having to look it up on launchpad!
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> ahh, is that what he pasted ?
<LjL> i thought so
<ikonia> not my key
<marienz> why was he pasting an ssh pubkey?
<LjL> it says Matthew Darcy
<LjL> i have no idea, some retaliation against ikonia i assumed
<ikonia> oh wait, is my public key
<jpds> So... that makes no sense.
<ikonia> people can put that on their machines if they would like me to have access :)
<ikonia> I think he's missed the point of the word "public key"
<genii-around> Well, daybreak just now here. Regardless of coffee intake I need to head to bed. Good night all
<ikonia> can we help you ubuntuNots ?
<ikonia> frots again
<jussi> Good afternoon peoples
<ikonia> hello llua
<llua> hi
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<Tm_T> I presume you're here due to a banforward I did set some time ago
<ikonia> ah, I'll leave that to you then Tm_T
<llua> i was banned from where?
<Tm_T> one moment, I have to doublecheck this
<Tm_T> llua: indeed, a banforward it is, I did set it because of your quit message, so we can discuss it
<llua> i was just there. like no less then 5 mins ago.
<llua> when was i banned?
<Tm_T> Mar 31
<Tm_T> so apparently I have failed with the banmask, but no worries
<Tm_T> llua: all I'm after is that you agree you won't anymore do quitmessages like "Quit: <pronto> i like my women how i like my filesystems ... FAT and 16"
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Kondry)
<nicofs> Hello. I was banned from #ubuntu - can i get that somehow revoked?
<IdleOne> nicofs: I see in the logs it says you were asking offtopic questions
<IdleOne> about ARM
<IdleOne> Can I trust you understand what #ubuntu is for and what the channel supports?
<nicofs> IdleOne, well, in a way, i did at first, but i changed my approach...
<IdleOne> nicofs: give me just a moment to read a little more here
<nicofs> IdleOne, please do so....
<IdleOne> nicofs: I will remove the ban with the condition that you agree to stick to the channel topic
<IdleOne> agreed?
<IdleOne> that includes not asking about unsupported architectures
<nicofs> IdleOne, in principle, yes - but I still don't see why a generic problem becomes off-topic as soon as it happens on an arm-architecture...
<IdleOne> because there is a generic ##linux channel
<IdleOne> #Ubuntu only supports Ubuntu and the official derivatives
<IdleOne> arm is not yet official.
<IdleOne> like mneptok had explained to you if/when it does become an officially support arch we will support that also
<nicofs> So if i want to learn/ask about xrandr/gdm/xorg in general, that's also off-topic in #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> nicofs: you went through this before with mneptok. general linux questions can be asked in ##linux
<IdleOne> if it is directly related to ubuntu I suppose yes you can ask about that
<IdleOne> but only on arches that are supported
<nicofs> IdleOne, i think this is some sort of grey area... that rationale would make approx. 80% of questions asked generic linux questions and off-topic
<IdleOne> nicofs: which is why we ask people to use common sense.
<nicofs> IdleOne, maybe my common sense is a bit off in that respect...
<IdleOne> nicofs: you appear to me to be bright enough to know when and where to ask questions and if in doubt you are always welcome to come back here to make sure.
<IdleOne> The ban has been removed. Please join #ubuntu to make sure I got it right.
<nicofs> IdleOne, i'm back there - thanks. Maybe there should be a clear guideline as to what is on/off-topic. Because i don't think the current one is too clear...
<IdleOne> nicofs: it would be nice to have such a list.
<IdleOne> nicofs: apparently there is a #ubuntu-arm
<IdleOne> perhaps the people there would be able to help you
<LjL> nicofs: Ubuntu technical support questions are on-topic. aside from the question of whether ARM is official, in general, questions about "please explain to me the architecture of X" are not on-topic, and would be better asked in ##linux
<LjL> that was just an example by the way, i'm not saying that's what you asked, i have no idea
<nicofs> LjL, i know too well that ARM-architecture is beyond the scope of normal ubuntu support. but i still don't believe that all issues on an ARM system are ARM specific... if i go to #ubuntu-arm to ask them how to set up my network printer they'd surely refer me back to #ubuntu...
<nicofs> (i didn't try, though...)
<jussi> nicofs: I think we all agree there
<IdleOne> probably would, unless setting up a printer on arm is majorly different.
<IdleOne> nicofs: this is where the common sense thing comes into play. use your best judgement and things should be fine and if someone redirects you to a different channel, try that channel, don't argue with them.
<LjL> nicofs, ok but then some questions about Linux Mint (or Backtrack or other Ubuntu or Debian derivatives) may not be specific to the distribution, and they could as well be answered by an Ubuntu user. the issue is, how do we know in advance? there may be some difference we aren't aware of. so things that are not [official] Ubuntu aren't supported.
<nicofs> the thing is: with some problems you don't see if they are related to architecture or not without working on them... and as far as knowledge and experience goes #ubuntu is a very good resource...
<LjL> nicofs: in that case, do what IdleOne said - try asking, and if it's not ARM-dependant someone will likely try to answer, but if someone redirects you because you're not using actual Ubuntu, they have a valid reason to do that as well, so avoid arguing that. if something actually is a grey area, then the only way to deal with it is by common sense.
<nicofs> i googled my problem and found that users of supported architectures have the same problem - i had hoped someone who solved it was at ubuntu... but i somehow clashed with the wrong person...
<LjL> nicofs: i could tell you to check whether someone is an op before arguing, but that's not really fair, the right thing is to either respect their advice regardless if you think they're right, or attempt to solve the disagreement in PM otherwise, don't you think :P
<IdleOne> arguing in the channel is never good
<nicofs> Well, i got kicked with the words "game over" - that shows a lot doesn't it? apparently to some being op is a game of showing who's in power - to me it's trying to get help...
<IdleOne> nicofs: ops are human also, we don't always chose our kick messages perfectly.
<LjL> nicofs: well, if you feel that way about the specific incident, you probably should try talking about it with mneptok when he's around
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (root____, ok)
<nicofs> hmm... i don't think that would lead anywhere... maybe i should just avoid #ubuntu in future...
<LjL> nicofs: that's your choice, but to me you seem like a reasonable person who could easily manage not to get banned while at the same time being able to get help in the channel, so i think it would be your less
<IdleOne> would also be a shame to lose a user who could probably help out in #ubuntu also
<nicofs> LjL, well in that case my reason was off, wasn't it? And so far I have never been banned for such a trivial thing (i consider it to be)...
<IdleOne> the reason for the ban was not the offtopic question but the arguing if it was offtopic
<IdleOne> anyway, I think we can agree that we will all try harder to be better? :)
<nicofs> maybe in some cases one should just agree to disagree and leave it at that...
<IdleOne> we could do that also
<nicofs> hmm... maybe i overstepped a bit. anyhow - i have to do some work now and since i shouldn't idle here ill leave the channel...
<IdleOne> have a good day
<nicofs> thanks, same to you
<IdleOne> thank you
 * mneptok yawns
<mneptok> good morning
<IdleOne> morning mneptok
<mneptok> salut!
<IdleOne> sleep well?
<mneptok> as well as can be expected, given the boogeyman under my bed.
<IdleOne> You know we have cookies and coffee in the semi secret logged op channel
<mneptok> yes, and as soon as i can afford more RAM to keep up with requisite IRC windows, i'll /join :)
<IdleOne> Don't expect us to save you any cookies :)
<mneptok> no one ever does, so why start now? ;)
<mneptok> oh, and may i just say ....
<jussi> :( no cookies for me - Im on a low carb diet.
<mneptok> HUSKIES! CONNECICUT HUSKIES! CONNECTICUT H-U-S-K-I-E-S!
<jussi> you know, I found a peanut butter cookie recipe  for the atkins diet :D
<knome> awwh
<ikonia> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<charlie-tca> not even freenode?
<ikonia> nope, perfect
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> I'm the founder of the Ubuntu Austria LoCo :)
<Daniel0108> And there's already #ubuntu-at
<Daniel0108> is there a way to transfer #ubuntu-at to me?
<Daniel0108> because I'm the official LoCo leader
<Daniel0108> paultag told me to ask here for channel transfer :)
<LjL> actually i think the correct channel is #ubuntu-irc but i guess people here can help you anyway
<LjL> i think the answer is that yes, you can have it transfered to you
<Daniel0108> okay, thank you, LjL and WHO can transfer it to me?
<LjL> a member of the IRC Council, i believe
<Daniel0108> are you a member?
<Daniel0108> LjL: ^
<LjL> nope, but i'm trying to see if there's a member who's not away
<Daniel0108> okay, thank you
<Daniel0108> LjL: you found one? :)
<LjL> Daniel0108: no, the one who seemed the least idle isn't replying so far. you may want to leave a note in #ubuntu-irc-council
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> can I just copy&paste what I wrote here? :)
<Daniel0108> LjL: ^
<LjL> Daniel0108: just point them to here, they'll have a look at this channel. you may want to give them your launchpad page so they can easily see you're you
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> btw: The LoCo council still has to transfer the Austria LoCo page to me :P
<Tm_T> don't know what I'm doing wrong, but llua is able to join -ot when he's banforwarded to here
<IdleOne> ban seems set properly
<IdleOne> try removing the ban and resetting
<Tm_T> meh, I rather see it removed after discussion
<Tm_T> if he refuses to talk to me, then I'll do that
<Tm_T> IdleOne: but thanks, just a bit weird it works sometimes (:
<IdleOne> /mode -b+b old@ban new@ban
<IdleOne> also if he is in the channel when not supposed to be, remove him.
<Tm_T> he should just answer to one simple question, it's not like his presence is not desired or something
<Tm_T> so I'm trying a soft approach first
<IdleOne> oh about his quit message
<Tm_T> yup
<IdleOne> yeah I saw he had joined here but he left before the discussion was over it seemed
<Tm_T> that
<IdleOne> I can't see why the ban is not forwarding here
<Tm_T> me neither, it's... weird
<IdleOne> does +F need to be set in -ot also?
<Tm_T> no
<IdleOne> got me
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-26
<Jordan_U> Can someone confirm that I made that ban correctly? ( +b *!*@120.166.0.0/16$#ubuntu-ops ) ?
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (seven1)
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (jkid)
<jussi> I just banned that seven1 in +1, but Ive kinda got hands full with elodi here, so if some one could pm nd talk to him that would be nice
<Jordan_U> jussi: What is there to talk about?
<jussi> Jordan_U: explain, even though he is being silly, still need to try talk to him rationally
<Jordan_U> jussi: OK, will do.
<jussi> thanks
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Unfortunately they've apparently already quit.
<Loving> hey all...
<Jordan_U> Loving: Hi.
<Loving> visit http://punya-rizal.blogspot.com/
<Myrtti> how about NO
<Myrtti> stop spamming our channels
<Loving> wkwkwkwk....
<gry> s/our//g
<Myrtti> gry: fairy nuff
<gry> hehe
<Loving> What advantages than debian ubuntu
<ubottu> karamba called the ops in #ubuntu (help me i got a problem)
<elky> He has several of those.
<ubottu> spectrall called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (go sniffing glue :D)
<elky> is he doing it elsewhere?
<elky> Loving, depends on what you consider "advantages"
<elky> You're also better asking this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Loving> better to use ubuntu or debian
<elky> Loving, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> Loving, you can ask that question there.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !pie is <reply> PIE PIE PIE, mmm PI PI PI http://ikanobori.jp/storage/pi_e.jpg or http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3663/3358637054_9f756a3615.jpg
<Loving> what is it?
<elky> administration stuff you don't need to see. you're in the wrong channel. you should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Loving> forum for what gnacktrack?
<Myrtti> Loving: you really don't get it. DO NOT SPAM US WITH THE LINK TO YOUR BLOG
<Myrtti> WE ARE NOT INTERESTED.
<Loving> ststststst......
<Loving> why
<oCean> Loving: do you understand that the #ubuntu channel is a support channel?
<oCean> for technical support only?
<oCean> Users with technical questions and others helping them
<oCean> Loving: the #ubuntu channels (#ubuntu-offtopic as well) are community channels
<oCean> not for your personal benefit
<oCean> Loving: so we cannot allow others to post links to their personal pages, blogs etc
<oCean> Loving: do you understand?
<Loving> not yet
<gry> where are you from?
<Loving> أنا من العربي
<gry> من فضلك لا البريد المزعج أو الإعلان على الدردشة؟
<Loving> 私は愛する、愛する洞
<elky> no.
<LjL> watashi wa ai suru, ai suru ???
<LjL> i can understand enough to understand he's a troll, i can stop learning
<bazhang> sheenz has said nothing on topic I have seen
<bazhang> <sheenzz> can you transfer apps using this app
<Pici> I read that a few times myself.
<bazhang> weird questions: is Mac OS free for dl? and the like
<bazhang> he means d c c etc
<Pici> I got that, after mr-squidley's answer.
 * LjL always rolls eyes a bit at mangling of "Щ©"
<bazhang> <thomasd> is there like a bit viewer or something?
<Pici> 0
<bazhang> does that make sense?
<Pici> 0
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> that looks like ansi from earlier, with the tightvnc issue
<Pici> rather different host.
<bazhang> whoops you're right
<oCean> fuduntu?
<bazhang> fedora respin
<bazhang> made to look like...
<oCean> I see
<bazhang> ARCH64!
<oCean> Unbelievable Performance
<bazhang> Debian Edition
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<oCean> MUST HAVE NOW
<bazhang> kidding...
<oCean> I feel old :(
<bazhang> ubuntu of course
<bazhang> featured on omgwebupd8
<oCean> free keygen?
<bazhang> heh yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Nautilus-Elementary =')
<bazhang> need a cd crack though
<oCean> maybe I should switch to freebsd
<oCean> Wait, I probably still have a SCO openserver 5.0.4 cd
<jussi> oCean: Solaris FTW
<oCean> there's even a tru64 disc, but I don't have an Alpha cpu :(
<oCean> I had an alphastation 500 once
<mneptok> OBSD/m68k in a cardboard box here. not booted for >3 years.
<pangolin> !guidelines > boram
<M4dH4TT3r> so can i be unbanned today?
<Myrtti> how do you feel after yesterdays act?
<Myrtti> does it feel likely?
<pangolin> M4dH4TT3r, no, and not for atleast 6 months.
<pangolin> Please part this channel and don't come back until September
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-27
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (tazer)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tazer)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (rod)
<pangolin> they quit
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I would like to help with the ubottu-fr trials.
<M4dH4TT3r> sorry i didnt even notice this tab
<M4dH4TT3r> yesterdays act?
<M4dH4TT3r> myrtti??
<Tm_T> M4dH4TT3r: not currently available, you can try reaching later, preferably in #freenode or some other place I think
<Jordan_U> M4dH4TT3r: pangolin clearly stated "Please part this channel and don't come back until September".
<elky> .cs d
<Myrtti> Tm_T: please don't tell them to find me in #freenode if it clearly is Ubuntu issue
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I thought he was only looking for your comment, sorry
<Myrtti> np
<Tm_T> I didn't want to point PMing either
<Jordan_U> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Jordan_U> Anyone object to a !no webmin is <reply> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. For a possible alternative see !ebox.    ?
<Flannel> (ebox doesn't do the same stuff as webmin, which is why ebox was removed from the webmin factoid)
<Myrtti> summon jussi
<Myrtti> he had a comment on the subject
<jussi> summoned!
<jussi> Myrtti: what can I do for you master? :P :P
<Myrtti> a wild jussi appears
<jussi> (seems I became a geni overnight... o.O)
<Jordan_U> jussi: And a pokemon!
<knome> you die horribly drowning in the drool
<Jordan_U> Then your body gets eaten by a grue.
<jussi> Jordan_U: I am a grue
<jussi> :P
<Jordan_U> jussi: I know, the canabalism is truly tragic.
<knome> the other grue is a cannibal
<knome> heh
 * jussi wonders what exactly landscape does and if it is similar...
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> d something about webmin being updated nowadays?
<Flannel> I don't feel comfortable pointed people towards a paid solution.
<Jordan_U> It would be against the Ubuntu philosophy to suggest something proprietary though.
 * Jordan_U hides
<jussi> Flannel: landscape can be run from a dediscated server unpaid iirc...?
<Jordan_U> jussi: While it doesn't state so explicitly http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape/dedicated-edition seems to suggest otherwise.
<Flannel> jussi: According to the website you can request a free trial, or purchase.
<Flannel> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/landscape-dedicated-server'
<Flannel> without the '
<Flannel> "[LDS] is offered at $150 per node..."
<Flannel> (mind you, that was 2008, but...)
<Flannel> Haha, and then one in 2009 saying it'll be released in August
<Flannel> darn those schedule slips.
<Flannel> So, no, jussi, I think it's very non-unpaid.
<jussi> lol, wel I guess I just got corrected :)
 * knome actually expected it to be, since jussi is sure to know about anything that is free
 * knome grins and hides
<jussi> knome: ...
<Flannel> That was originally one of the gripes of including an advertisement for it in the MOTD.
<jussi> knome: youve been hangoing out with astraljava too long...
<knome> jussi, we're going to lunch today with him. :)
<jussi> heh
<knome> or to be exact, i am, you're not :P
<Flannel> knome: royal 'we', eh?
<knome> ...because there is no free lunch
<knome> ba-dam-TSST!
<knome> Flannel, heh, yeah ;)
<knome> that slipped O:)
<jussi> well whatever, I htink this was an interesting photo set: http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/10/world-war-ii-after-the-war/100180/
<knome> i'm off, see you later
<Myrtti> you guys are useless
<Myrtti> :-(
<Tm_T> less use
<Unit193> Just a note that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin already points to eBox/Zentyal
<Tm_T> as webmin is again supporting ubuntu (or so I heard) I wonder if server team would evaluate if it could be supported again
<Flannel> It's not in the repos, and one of the original reasons it was frowned upon in debian/ubuntu is that it doesn't do things the debian way.
<elky> AHAHaaaaaaaaaaa
<elky> that's a joke, right?
<Myrtti> hm?
<elky> webmin
<Myrtti> well according to their fairly fresh looking website apparently they support ubuntu and debian again. I have no idea if it is so.
<Tm_T> Flannel: you happen to have pointers to related discussions or reasonings?
<Flannel> Tm_T: for webmin?
<Tm_T> yes
<Flannel> I haven't talked about webmin for... like a bajillion years!  I'll have to look.
<Tm_T> thanks
<Pici> I asked fdumpling to stop testing his bot (MrBean) in #u, feel free to remove/etc if he continues.
<ikonia> mrbean didn't appear to be in #ubuntu
<Pici> Just left
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> I'm getting tired of jordan4ibanez in -ot
<ikonia> I got tired a long time ago so did something else
<Myrtti> ah, the problem just moved in to the brilliant INMPIIPP-zone
<Myrtti> sorry Pici
<Myrtti> and ikonia
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<Myrtti> rejected #ubuntu advice: dabbu: "don't install it"
<ubottu> waxstone called the ops in #ubuntu (peterklein)
<peterklein> what should this be pici???
<Pici> peterklein: excuse me?
<peterklein> why i am kicked
<Pici> peterklein: I'd have to say that jpds kicked you because of your continued foul language and attitude.
<peterklein> maybe it was a bit foul
<peterklein> but it was true
<Myrtti> and it doesn't really interest the support channel
<Myrtti> ranting about it in the support channels doesn't change anything
<peterklein> yes i have to phone mark
<peterklein> i have to search for his phone number in my cupboard
<Pici> I would have preffered that he just leave, but okay.
<ikonia> can't be bothered with these time wasters
<ikonia> "I'll get marks phone number out the cupboard"
<ikonia> yeah - waste someone elses time, if you want to use the channel, great, if you want to just make stupid comments, do so elsewhere
<ikonia> we pander to this sort of stupidity way too much
<ikonia> what a surprise the same ISP as lars
<ikonia> and a rant about unity
<ikonia> it's almost as if its....lars
<peterklein> peterklein was kicked from #ubuntu-ops by ikonia [please visit #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your removal]
<peterklein> haha it is a joke is not it?
<ikonia> peterklein: no, I didn't change my kick message, so I'll spell it out clear for you now
<peterklein> okl
<ikonia> please leave the channel and waste your time elsewhere.
<ikonia> thanks, bye
<ubottu> acicula called the ops in #ubuntu (Cyb3rw0rM)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-28
<wasteoftime> hey what am i still banned from???
<wasteoftime> imsick of this
<wasteoftime> why do i keep getting banned
<bazhang> wasteoftime, yes hello
<bazhang> wasteoftime, did you wish to resolve your ban(s) situation? if so, please respond.
<bazhang> wasteoftime, you're not responding; please don't idle here as you seem  uninterested in resolving your various bans
<bazhang> that was orion I am guessing
<wasteoftime> why do i keep getting banned dangit
<wasteoftime> this is not fair at all
<wasteoftime> just tell me what im doing wrong
<wasteoftime> its been along week from #ubuntu thats the deal so the ban should be lifted now
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (recktum)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Recktum)
<wasteoftime> whats this mean
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Tijuanense)
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (VergaDeGry)
<ubottu> log called the ops in #ubuntu (LosChabelos)
<ubottu> kevdog called the ops in #ubuntu (VergaDeCorey)
<Corey> +r for a bit, call it good.
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Lady`GirL)
<elky> AlanBell, if you want an example of what's wrong with -ot:
<wasteoftime> can anyone shed some light on this
<elky> wasteoftime, you're not getting unbanned because we can't trust you will behave, because you keep making up different excuses that don't make sense.
<wasteoftime> whatever man thats the whlole reason im wasteoftime you keep banning me
<elky> You are indeed a waste of our time.
<wasteoftime> maybee i will ban all of you
<wasteoftime> it is desired
<elky> lol
<ubottu> tr0n called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (joint)
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (texxy)
<elky> keep an eye on Coke in #u
<bazhang> whoa annoying
<ubottu> In ubottu, amithkk said: ls is a command
<amithkk> So this is the OpRoom :D
<bazhang> the very same
<amithkk> Where dcan I get the current source for ubottu?
<amithkk> *can
<Unit193> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<amithkk> Actually.. I already have a fork :D
<bazhang> #ubuntu-bots-devel  <--- best bet amithkk
<amithkk> Anyways, did you guys put the ENFORCE flag on him/her/it?
<bazhang> amithkk, pardon?
<bazhang> amithkk, why not try that bots channel?
<amithkk> ENFORCE is a NickServ flag that makes it impossible for others use the nick
<amithkk> so, If ubottu netsplits, anybody can imitate him even without the pass :D
<amithkk> just notifying it
<bazhang> amithkk, try the bots channel?
<amithkk> Whoops.. Sorry :d
<amithkk> *:D
<bazhang> lmgtfy gets me steamed
<bazhang> <James_WB> where do i find the home directory in natty narwhale ?
<Jordan_U> Seems like an honest, if poorly phrased question.
<bazhang> why the secrecy
<bazhang> rp-ppppoe?
<bazhang> -p
<Jordan_U> No idea.
<bazhang> sounds like some cracking / sniffing or something
<Jordan_U> Not to me.
<bazhang> pppoe should already be installed
<bazhang> not clear what the 'rp-' is for though
<Jordan_U> Roaring Penguin software apparently.
<bazhang> heh nice
<Jordan_U> It looks like network-manager has a section for pppoe (labeled "DSL") in connection-settings, and pppoeconf seems to be a nice pseaudo GUI configuration tool as well (no idea how they interact with each other).
<Jordan_U> I would start with trying network-manager personally, but I need to get some sleep so I won't be following this much longer.
<bazhang> yep, and he quit
<Jordan_U> I don't understand people like that. They admit to knowing almost nothing about Ubuntu (nothing wrong with that) yet they refuse to accept our advice as valid.
<Myrtti> it's a common pitfall
<bazhang> I have had to use that pppoe in fact with network manager
<Myrtti> we refuse to acknowledge our own limitations
<bazhang> very easy to use with a nice menu and all
<Tm_T> or doubt things we do not know
<Myrtti> especially when we don't know the people giving the advice
<Myrtti> I'd probably install moon and Mars on my Ubuntu if popey would tell me they would fix it from overheating
<Myrtti> but that's because I know popey
<Myrtti> there's no badges in IRC to tell who to trust
<Jordan_U> Fair enough.
<Tm_T> that, indeed
<Tm_T> having ops their hat on to indicate who they can trust? and suddenly only ops' advice suffice
<Tm_T> hrrrrr
<Tm_T> people do already call ops for getting help "because they know"
<popey> irc + mailing lists both have this problem which have been solved by forums + askubuntu ⍨
<Tm_T> popey: hmmm, how forums rate people?
<popey> people can get 'thanks' and 'reputation'
<popey> not specifically ubuntu forums
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<popey> but forums in general have ways of showing people have been around
<Tm_T> yeah, post count is bad way to rate people though
<Tm_T> I've seen way too much abuse of that before
<topyli> popey: what is 'reputation'? amount of activity or sustained participation or something?
<popey> it's one of the metrics you can use, certainly
<popey> yeah, can't remember which forum I saw it on
<topyli> the thanks/thumbs-up system is good
<popey> yeah, many are open to abuse, the askubuntu one seems to be the best I've seen
<Tm_T> topyli: most of the time yes
<popey> getting badges for specific tasks, earning the 'right' to edit stuff once you've been around a while and got enough reputation
<bazhang> best to abuse?
<topyli> i think it was LjL at some point who suggested a 'thankyou-bot', which would allow #ubuntu users to somehow thank a helper
<Tm_T> topyli: not on finnish tech news comment sections though
<topyli> Tm_T: well over there you only have to bash microsft or apple and get +300
<bazhang> w00t
<bazhang> I would be at 10 trillion already
<Tm_T> topyli: yeah /:
<topyli> i can hear the sound of bazhang creating accounts on *.fi
<bazhang> I need a finnish sounding nickname, now
<Tm_T> bazhang: "jesperi"
<Tm_T> done
<bazhang> bazhanglyi?
<topyli> c00ld00d
<bazhang> hehe
 * Tm_T shakes their head
<topyli> ninjah4x0r
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> Jordan_U, just let him install Vixta
<bazhang> it is a picture perfect recreation of vista
<Tm_T> hi Radium, how can we help you?
<Cheesehead> Hi, I noticed that http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ seems down. Where's the best place to report that?
<Tm_T> rt@ubuntu.com (:
<LjL> not down for me
<Cheesehead> If it's not down, then I'll be patient.
<Cheesehead> Thanks.
<Tm_T> ah, appears here too (now)
<Myrtti> Radium: yes hello?
<bazhang> Radium, hi
<Myrtti> I suspect he is banforwarded from #ubuntu
<bazhang> not that I can see
<Tm_T> Amaranthus: hi, how can we help you?
<Pici> Tm_T: hi, how can we help you?
<Tm_T> Pici: I'm not unidentified (:
<Pici> ;)
<Tm_T> or wait, huh!
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> chemical attack!
<bazhang> Sulfur, please dont idle here
<ikonia> Radium: do you need something, as you didn't when you where using the nicname sulfur
<ikonia> Radium: do you need something ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: see the channel list, it's interesting
<ikonia> in what way ?
<bazhang> * [GIANT_BLACK_WANG] (~GIANT_BLA@www.nowhere-else.org): 166.137.137.107
<bazhang> offensive?
<Pici> on the scale of things we've seen, I say its rather tame. Lets see if they cause an issue.
<bazhang> s/if/when/ I bet
<LjL> sigh, kindergarten
<bazhang> <yzhd> FAIL ERROR, CANNOT OPEN DISK DRIVE
<bazhang> never seen that error before
<bazhang> perhaps wubi?
<bazhang> no response via PM with radium
<bazhang> he cross posted it there
<Pici> ah
<LjL> bazhang: tbh while he might have an attitude, answering "!editors" to a specific question about an editor feature is not really appropriate either, i can sort of understand him getting a bit upset at this
<bazhang> he is very rude to all helpers
<bazhang> * fasta (1334259@xs8.xs4all.nl)
<Pici> igh
<ikonia> Pici: lars ?
<Pici> ikonia: was thinking that
<ikonia> seems "honest" though
<ikonia> but same ISP and yet another "ubuntu is evil"
<Pici> I gotta go. I'll be back in a little bit.
<ikonia> enjoy
<ikonia> ok - it's Lars
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-29
<bazhang> notk0 looks like an issue
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu notk0 telling user to gtfo and use the danger command to fix his system
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> Hello Radium, How can I help you?
<pangolin> Radium, Please don't idle in this channel.
<ubottu> scrachie called the ops in #ubuntu (attention!)
<bazhang> called it on himself
<bazhang> * [kukuruza] (~karamba@195.24.88.168): ... in -ot
<tomsawyertokes> Damnit unban me from #ubuntu cunts
<Tm_T> not with that kind of attitude, no
<s-lion> tm_T piratenpartei ^^ one of the new parties that want to be part of the german government ;)
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> s-lion: can we help you with something ?
<s-lion> ikonia, its me silverlion
<s-lion> hang on
<ikonia> ooh
<Tm_T> s-lion: I know what pirate party is (:
<SilverLion> ikonia, that should suit me better ;)
<ikonia> it's fine, you're identified
<Tm_T> SilverLion: who are you and what did you do to our s-lion?!
 * Tm_T hides
<SilverLion> tm_T no idea
<SilverLion> he just left
<Jordan_U> Who was that differently hostmasked man!
<Tm_T> "who was that masked man with cape!" ?
<Tm_T> more coffee ->
<ikonia> just realised they are on the same IP
<Myrtti> of course they are
<Myrtti> a school or something
<ikonia> yup, thought it was just a co-incidence for a moment
<Myrtti> oops.
<ikonia> just messaged him
<ikonia> but of lag
<bazhang> * [Troll] (~troll@c83-177-131-43.cust.tele2.se): Troll
<bazhang> let me guess
<Myrtti> usually when you ask "have you set a root password" the answer is either "yes I have" or "what's that"
<Pici> not that someone who has a 'copy' of Pro Tools 9 is going to care about about the legality of hackintosh....
<bazhang> heh yeah
<bazhang> isnt that like a several thousand dollar bit of software
<Pici> Depending on the edition, it looks like its from $500 up
<bazhang> I didnt unban pfifo
<ikonia> just looking in BT - but I think he's got the message so it's fine
<ikonia> bans still in place, but I'm happy to let it slide and see what he does, hopefully he's got the message, first sign of any more of his nonsense just re-ban him
<bazhang> some reason Quantum_Ion is quoting word for word zentihp0p's issue?
<ikonia> are you sure ?
<ikonia> I don't see them saying anything the same
<Pici> odd
<Pici> /ll 7z 2
<bazhang> copying .7z etc etc
<ikonia> in #ubuntu ?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> one at :34 the other at :37
<ikonia> ooh, I see it now
<ikonia> that didn't show up in my first last
<bazhang>  [amigamia] (~sambagirl@unaffiliated/sambagirl): anita ajilon del rio
<bazhang> weird
<ikonia> sambagirl again
<ikonia> she's been a pain before
<bazhang> attacking monkeydust
<ikonia> hi asnt
<asnt> ikonia: hi
<asnt> ikonia: lolwut? why the kick?
<ikonia> asnt: I kicked you from #ubuntu as you just kept asking the same question over and over despite people giving you information
<asnt> ikonia: oh hmm. sorry :P I didn't see any reply to that one
<ikonia> multiple people replied to you
<ikonia> and keep in mind, does it matter if "it's dead for anyone else" ? how will that help you fix your problem, why don't you just state the problem YOU are having and focus on getting help for that problem
<asnt> ikonia: Oh i see where you answered
<ikonia> other did also
<asnt> ikonia: sorry man
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<asnt> ikonia, who? I'm looking through the scrollback
<ikonia> just please try to follow the channel, if you are asking for help, it seems silly not to pay attention to things being said to you
<ikonia> I believe Marcus_ offered some suggestions too
<ikonia> but you're welcome to rejoin #ubuntu, with a request to just think about what you are asking people
<ikonia> focus on getting your problem resolved
<asnt> ikonia: all i'm seeing is where you answered me… then I went back to talking with usr13 about the audio thing
<asnt> ikonia: I do pay attention
<ikonia> well, just please try to think about what I said
<ikonia> tif you paid attention why did you not see me addressing you directly ?
<asnt> ikonia: it's just that I sometimes miss things. when you replied to me I was checking my setup to answer a question from usr13
<ikonia> fine,
<asnt> ikonia: and by the time I looked back at the chat it had already run past that reply.
<ikonia> it's fine
<asnt> _Marcus was just talking with you about ufw (*noob alert, I don't know what it is)
<ikonia> it's fine
<ikonia> you're welcome to rejoin #ubuntu
<asnt> after that there was no other talk about it that I saw.
<ikonia> ok
<asnt> ok I was just trying to find the reply so I could apologise to them
<asnt> and learn from what they wrote :p
<ikonia> don't worry about it
<asnt> btw, I think it does matter whether a problem is isolated to me or not — if it's occuring widely, that indicates it was a problem with the update, in which case the best thing for me to do would be to revert, or if it is isolated to me the best thing to do would be to look into config and such
<asnt> ok
<asnt> thx
<asnt> i guess that's all I needed to ask, I'll probably just move along now to avoid bugging people with the flash thing
<asnt> ikonia: so thanks again. bye
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> bye
<Pici> oh well
<bazhang> firas is claiming that a dist-upgrade changed versions without his touching the sources.list
 * mneptok dist-upgrades every day
<mneptok> or, close enough
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> nor did he do-release-etc
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, LmAt said: ubottu; I think your link is broken.  There's no "Text Mode" anchor on that page3
<fasta> I got banned?
<fasta> Oh, well. Please unban me. I am not here to discuss. Bye.
<LjL> well since the point of redirection was to discuss, then i guess they can stay banned *shrug*
<bazhang> change to straight ban?
<jussi> bazhang: perhaps a PM first.... ?
<bazhang> jussi, with fasta?
<jussi> bazhang: why not? cant hurt to PM and say, hey, looks like you were banned, you did X (I didnt look what it was) how about sorting it?
<bazhang> yeah I was there when he got banned
<LjL> jussi: tbh their "i am not here to discuss" seemed clear
<Pici> As do I.
<bazhang> lmat seems to be trolling
<bazhang> world domination?
<LjL> i think he's just being (too) light-hearted
<bazhang> telling users what they want is impossible?
<LjL> yes, that was the "too" part
<bazhang> reminds of the fellow a couple of days ago, defusal
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (cookie)
<ubottu> roasted called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-30
<bazhang> geitenneukers
<bazhang> offensive?
<pangolin> I would say so
<bazhang> it's alteregoa, so not surprising
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (bleck)
<Amaranth> @comment 47953 joined and immediately started spamming large quantities of obscene text
<Amaranth> Does that not work anymore?
<bazhang> its @comment #channel message
<syrinx_> where do i go to ask for an unban?
<bazhang> here
<syrinx_> should I just make my case, or ask for a reprieve now?
<bazhang> why were you banned syrinx_ and from which channel
<bazhang> a bit busy atm, so forgive me if I am slow in responding
<syrinx_> bazhang: I was banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic from ikonia, after asking him to "permaban" me
<syrinx_> and in my defense, I asked to be banned from #u-o, not #ubunutu
<syrinx_> also in my defense, I understand what I did wrong, and wish to be unbanned from #u-o as well.
<bazhang> which was?
<syrinx_> I said something in #u-o that was inappropriate, sure. i protested with ikonia about it, and it got to the point where i requested a permaban.
<syrinx_> i figured he would only ban me from #u-o, not #ubuntu as well
<syrinx_> i used to help out alot in #ubuntu, and never broke its rules.
<syrinx_> I also note that just before this, I signed the CoC and applied for "ops"
<syrinx_> I would also make the case that, quite a few people in here, including you, bazhang, would forgive me of this small foul-up.
<bazhang> syrinx_, still checking the ban tracker, am a bit busy with some massive spam flood issues
<syrinx_> of course, carry on with your business.
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (haslguitar)
<bazhang> syrinx_, none of the -ot operators seem to be around right now that I can tell. perhaps if you check back in a bit some will turn up
<bazhang> apologies for being less than attentive
<syrinx_> should I stay here, or just leave and come back tomorrow?
<bazhang> syrinx_, your ban in #ubuntu has been removed. as far as -ot should be a couple of hours if you wish to return then (we dont encourage idlers here)
<syrinx_> bazhang: thanks!
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> bazhang: you got banmask for -ot?
<bazhang>  *!*@unaffiliated/syrinx-/x-4255893    Tm_T
<Tm_T> danke
<bazhang> prego
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1499 users, 1 overflows, 1500 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1502 users, 0 overflows, 1502 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1498 users, 0 overflows, 1498 limit))
<mrmist> silly floodbot
<LjL> hmm, so #bash recommends against the !ABS. they have http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide instead
<Jordan_U> I trust #bash, and I personally like http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide. I hadn't heard of ABS until just now.
<Myrtti> well abs is in package management...
<LjL> !-abs
<ubottu> abs has no aliases - added by Myrtti on 2008-05-14 10:49:55 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-05-14 10:53:33
<LjL> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LjL> well http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide  is linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Myrtti> I'm not taking a stance for or against abs, I'm just commenting it is in the repos
<LjL> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<LjL> add "a simpler guide can be found at  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide"?
<Jordan_U> Well if it's really as bad as the #bash factoid says it is then we shouldn't be linking to ABS at all.
<LjL> yet it's well more comprehensive
<Jordan_U> For the benefit of others, that in #bash !abs returns: The infamous "Advanced" Bash Scripting Guide should be avoided unless you know how to filter out the junk. It will teach you to write bugs, not scripts. In that light, the BashGuide was written: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Jordan_U> I haven't found anything terrible yet myself from a quick overview, but they don't quote variables as much as I'd like and this is certainly wrong along with other comments in the same area:  "#! can be omitted if the script consists only of a set of generic system commands, using no internal shell directives. The second example, above, requires the initial #!, since the variable assignment line, lines=50, uses a shell-specific construct. [7] Note ...
<Jordan_U> ... again that #!/bin/sh invokes the default shell interpreter, which defaults to /bin/bash on a Linux machine."
<Tm_T> urgh
<Tm_T> no, sh is just sh, not bash, one cannot rely on that ever
 * Tm_T goes nuts
<popey> no, sh points to dash on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Exactly.
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Mar 29 19:53 /bin/sh -> dash
<Tm_T> popey: yup, my point being if someone uses sh, it's sh, doesn't matter if it happens to be bash, dash or anything
<Tm_T> if someone uses bash then, one have to make sure it's really bash and not "just some sh"
<popey> well, i think they're just making an assumption
<popey> which was fairly accurate 4 years ago
<Tm_T> one shouldn't assume that ever
<Tm_T> if you ask me
<Tm_T> and I'll stop now before I begin ranting about assuming browsers uses white backgroung and black text by default (:
<Myrtti> oh I know that
<popey> hence "fairly accurate" and not "accurate"
<Myrtti> don't let me start on that
<popey> people have black background on their browsers!? :D
 * Myrtti goes to write to offbeathome.com editors
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti tightly to prevent her starting on thaty
<Tm_T> -y
<Tm_T> popey: yes?
<Tm_T> popey: or red, or green, or whatever
<popey> oddballs ☺
<Jordan_U> I vote for not linking to this guide, based on the strong words from #bash (whose advice I trust highly) and additionally supported by my being able to find something wrong enough to almost encite an op to rant while skimming through it at 3:40 AM :)
<popey> hah
<Myrtti> popey: well I subscribe to offbeathome.com RSS on my Google Reader. My phone pulls that feed from google reader to an app with black background and white text. They've been mucking something up and so I can see only the pictures on my phone, and an odd link here and there, the rest is black.
<Tm_T> yeah, if you define text colour, define background too
<Tm_T> (best is to not define them at all if possible)
<syrinx_> so...the system doesnt work?
<Tm_T> what system doesn't work?
<Tm_T> and hi syrinx_
<syrinx_> hi Tm_T
<syrinx_> apparently, ikonia doesn's feel that I deserve to be unbanned from #u-o
<syrinx_> so he re-banned me
<Tm_T> we evaluate the situation based on the information we have in that moment, if new information is gained at later point, we re-evaluate ofcourse.
<Tm_T> makes sense?
<syrinx_> sure
<syrinx_> i'm inclined to believe this is more of a personal vendetta, though]
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from yzhd)
<bazhang> anyone eat cheese?
<bazhang> please tell me this type, oh and I use ubuntu so its on topic
 * genii-around sprays the whole can of Easy Cheese at bazhang
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> <robotboy> u can help me how to run ubuntu like in my windows
<bazhang> after he announces he's going back to windows
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (PaulYosef /fujisan ban evading)
<bazhang> getting a bit annoyed at the cross posters from +1 asking for help in #u
<bazhang> ask...wait five seconds...crosspost...I didnt get any help!!
<ikonia> tedious
<ikonia> people expect the pre-production systems to be production ready too soon
<bazhang> sliptees has been told numerous times about this, yet persists
<bazhang> why would someone use early beta if not to fix things
<ikonia> this is the issue, they don't want to fix things, they want it to be production ready and you to have answers to their problems
<Pici> they want to be on the bleeding edge.
<ikonia> but want the stability of non-bleeding edge
<mneptok> same thing most people want from a relationship.
<bazhang> !de-offtopic
<Pici> !offtopic-#ubuntu-de
<Pici> :/
 * genii-around gets "There is no nonsence Deutschspachlige here, unless you want to banniert nature. Actually, I will be your bannieren anyway." from the online translator
<fujisan> i refuse to accept it
<fujisan> i am here to protest
<fujisan> the injustice which occurred in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<bazhang> fujisan, thats -irc not here
<bazhang> augh
<fujisan> still protesting in silence now :-x
<bazhang> fujisan, #ubuntu-irc for this
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-31
<ubottu> dlentz called the ops in #ubuntu (BotButthole)
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu  sddhrthrt warned repeatedly -including PM- about being offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <sltycyborg> Bazhang, correct me if I am wrong, but I will get timed out of my personal messing on this channel if I do not post on the main channel, correct
<bazhang> that seems odd. like he/she is PMing people in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: ubottu, bomb is <reply> ●～*
<bazhang> <lalalelelulu> bazhang shouldnt i say something about me???
<bazhang> a lot of help me!!11 despite being given numerous links to read
<oCean> bazhang: lars probably?
<bazhang> oCean, that was my thought too
<bazhang> now in PM and nary a word
<Myrtti> I really don't feel comfortable for gask8er compiling an old version of gspca driver
<Myrtti> I suspect his problems are elsewhere
<Myrtti> he is on 11.10, isn't that supposed to have gspca anyway?
<Myrtti> I give up
<bazhang> xabster2 is getting annoying
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu  [Xabster2] (~Xabster@188.114.146.89): Michael K. Møller-Andersen cursing, cross-posting helpme! attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I doubt thats intentional by bastidrazor
<ikonia> sent bastidrazor a pm to pm me when he's sorted his connection out
<ikonia> as in keyboard issue
<bazhang> he has some little kids iirc
<ikonia> yup, just muted him and pm'd him
<oCean> kids more likely than cat :)
<ikonia> it was his daughter
<ikonia> he's just pm'd me
<oCean> hehe
<bazhang> my view is to just stop supporting them if they are crossposting, and with that attitude
<ikonia> I'm leaving now as I'm not in the mood for idiots like rhizmoe I suggest someone pay attention to him in #ubuntu
<ikonia> question: quite a few people have been using the Gimp PPA recently without actually knowing they have installed it, how can this be happening
<pangolin> ikonia, getting a deb from random site which adds the ppa to sources
<pangolin> much like google chrome does
<Flannel> Apart from being bad, does it at least play well with others, and add itself to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<ikonia> Flannel: hard to tell, the people having the problem are unwilling/unable to confirm
<Flannel> ikonia: another easy way (besides "look in that folder") is to ask them to pastebin the output of apt-get update (which will include results from all things), and then pastebin the sources.list (and subtract).  In this case, wouldn't have helped, but it's sometimes easier to do that (the former) then "Ok, now look in file A, now file B, does it have it?" etc
<ikonia> Flannel: it doesn't any more annoyingly
<ikonia> Flannel: it only shows the host "ppa.ubuntu.com"
<ikonia> when they changed the layout for how PPA's where accessed it's made that old trick not work
<ikonia> that used to be my old trick too
<Flannel> Hmmm.  Does that mean that apt-cache policy becomes less useful for discening individual PPAs as well?
<ikonia> that still works, but you've got to be specific about packages and versions to work out the ppa
<Flannel> Where would the PPA bits be in that?
<Flannel> (I have no PPAs and have no intention of enabling any, or I'd check myself)
<ikonia> same here
<ikonia> you've baiscally got to call out the package then query the two versions it lists to veify where they came from
<ikonia> it's not a big deal and works well, and really is the "proper" way, rather than my old scrappy tricks
<Flannel> oh, so the policy command itself is effectively useless for PPAs
<ikonia> but looking int apt-get used to be easier for people so I could see wthoug 10 commands
<ikonia> Flannel: well, it will show the two versions eg: main and ppa
<Flannel> Sure, but if you have two PPA versions, theyll look the same (other than version)
<ikonia> yes, I see where you are going, I'd assume so
<Flannel> (two PPAs providing the same package is probably bad news anyway, but...)
<ikonia> (like you, not got PPA's enabled)
<popey> you want madison
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909208/ for example
<popey> shows exactly where the packages come from
<pangolin> !info madison-lite
<ubottu> madison-lite (source: madison-lite): display versions of Debian packages in an archive. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15 (oneiric), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<pangolin> popey, that ^
<popey> not need, apt-cache madison is already installed
<pangolin> lol all this time we had the tool and didn't know
<pangolin> popey, great tip. thank you
<Myrtti> I need glasses
<Myrtti> where are my glasses
<pangolin> on your head?
<Myrtti> nope, have no idea, possibly by the bed somewhere
<Myrtti> but I turned the lights off for Earth Hour and it's dark now.
<Myrtti> I guess I could feel my way to the lightswitch
<popey> lolhour
<pangolin> I turn my lights of for at least 7 hours every night.
<pangolin> the earth owes me
<pangolin> off*
<Myrtti> aw you sceptics can't ruin my day
 * popey switches on a few extra lights to compensate
<Unit193> I've got enough computers here to compensate.
<pangolin> in Quebec we use hydro electricity, no coal burned and only a few thousand natives displaced.
<Myrtti> shush
<pangolin> :/
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu hi675445 (~robert@host86-140-99-76.range86-140.btcentralplus.com) posting random youtube links.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SH|TTY_MONKEY> yall buncha fag i ts
<pangolin> what does i ts mean?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-01
<SH|TTY_MONKEY> nig
<ubottu> dlentz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oldspice> hey when will i be unbanned its been like a month i need #ubuntu very bad
<bazhang> oldspice, it's not been that long
<elky> oldspice, askubuntu.com
<elky> You're welcome.
<oldspice> i must have #ubuntu i have got 0 done since i been banned
<oldspice> when will i get there
<elky> Perhaps when you're willing to accept the consequences of your actions.
<oldspice> well you see ive done nothing wrong but talk tech for shure why cant you see that?
<elky> See, that's not accepting the consequences.
<oldspice> #ubuntu is the best channel on irc and i did nothing to be banned from #ubuntu for shure u need to give me an explination and i will talk to the courts about this
<elky> Oddly, had you accepted from the start, rather than blaming the bogeyman, you'd have been let back in well before now.
<oldspice> i take my irc serious ly
<oldspice> accepted what exactly
<oldspice> ?????
<oldspice> i should be #ubuntu op above all of you i can see that now for shure
<bazhang> oldspice, your ban in #ubuntu will not be removed at this time
<oldspice> when will it be
<bazhang> oldspice, there's no fixed time period for that
<oldspice> im worthless until then and i assure you i will not stop till u see i was cheated u have no idea the extreme i will go to to prove my bieng cheated
<oldspice> u wont get away with this
<bazhang> oldspice, well, first step would not to blame others, or talk about going to the courts, but to accept that you were banned for specific reasons
<oldspice> u wont even tell me why
<elky> You know why, orionofneptune.
<bazhang> oldspice, let me check the logs. this is orion, correct?
<oldspice> no its not me and dont make me explian why unless you involved in this mess
<bazhang> oldspice, what was your previous nickname or nicknames
<oldspice> jap4u
<oldspice> thats all i can think of but thier are more
<bazhang> oldspice, if you wont enter into a serious discussion here, you cannot be trusted to act seriously in #ubuntu
<oldspice> this is serious i will take you all to the courthouse over this seemingly trivial issue
<oldspice> \its my id
<oldspice> i am victum
<oldspice> and u will see that
<bazhang> so it's orion
<oldspice> nomatter how long it takes
<oldspice> i am not that person
<bazhang> oldspice, ok, well that person is how you got banned.
<oldspice> i know and they use this ip
<elky> amazing how many people use the same internet connection who don't know each other, but talk and act exactly the same, and make exactly the same kinds of threats.
<oldspice> ohh so you think a id thief cant mimic you deminer huh
<oldspice> lol
<elky> bazhang, yep, definitely orion.
<bazhang> elky, thought so. also "wasteoftime"
<oldspice> keep it up u will be in court with the others im in court with now
<oldspice> over id theft
<bazhang> oldspice, orion, wasteoftime, there's nothing further to discuss here
<oldspice> oh yes thier is
<elky> oldspice, so, you're the one who stole orion's id? Well feel free to tell the court that. I'll get the popcorn.
<oldspice> u will hear from me everyday for the rest of your life till i die or u see ive been cheated i will assure u
<oldspice> no food allowed in court son
<bazhang> oldspice, until that day, please use askubuntu.com
<oldspice> u asked for it remember that
<elky> Well, I'll make sure to bring these logs of you threatening us to the hearing.
<oldspice> so will i
<oldspice> lol
<oldspice> child
<oldspice> u are playing a grown up game now
<elky> Yep, i'm a widdle kiddy. I have no mens rea and hence cannot be convicted.
<oldspice> lol
<oldspice> hahahaha
<oldspice> justice will be served
<bazhang> oldspice, please exit the channel now
<oldspice> no way u need to learn how to be op for shure
<elky> I especially like the bit where he threatens to harass us in a logged channel where freenode staff can see to add to his dossier.
<bazhang> not particularly well thought out
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu ubuxubu giving nonsense advice
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> now he's claiming in PM that Dell support told him that
<bazhang> oh lovely, this is balsaq . some history in the BT, I see
<hiexpo> hola ikonia you up ?
<bodi> pangolin, why did you ban me for telling a newb to use google and than give him the link to a ubuntu support thread > that was not fair
<bodi> ping ikonia & pangolin
<hiexpo> ping ikonia & pangolin
<hiexpo> ok I have try'd to resolve this and cannot get support > I was banned yet again for telling one to google but than gave hime a link to ubuntu thread is that so wrong ?
<hiexpo> I sell 2 or 3 laptops a month with ubuntu that I installed on it > if I can not get support I am forced to use mint
<Myrtti> if #ubuntu has been your only source of support, you're in deep waters
<Myrtti> I'll have a look at the situation, brb
<hiexpo> Myrtti, thanks it was cause i told a newb to google it
<Myrtti> looking at the bantracker doesn't make me happy enough to remove the ban
<hiexpo> Myrtti, so what did i do that was not right?
<hiexpo> Myrtti, so what is the issue > I don't understand other than idleone saying i should know better than telling people to google it
<hiexpo> ok never mind  will use another distro
<Myrtti> ok, take care and good luck
<Myrtti> if you don't have patience enough to wait for me to find the most suitable and fitting ways to express the problem in a way that is understandable, then I can't really help you. If you see no problem in telling people to google it, then I can't help you either.
<Myrtti> if someone else feels more inclined to have a look at this issue, feel free.
<hiexpo> Myrtti, i tell them to google it because it has already been resolved
<hiexpo> and point them tothe thread
<hiexpo> and the thread is always a ubuntu one
<Tm_T> hiexpo: people don't come to our support channels to be told "google it", but get help
<Tm_T> "figure it out yourself" (telling to google it is that) isn't help
<hiexpo> Tm_T, i agree thats why i point the thread link
<hiexpo> google alone is not help
<Tm_T> then why you insist with telling people to google? no, this is not debatable, it's not what you do in our channels
<Tm_T> and if you don't accept it, there's no point continue the conversation
<Myrtti> "have you noticed that the problem seems to have been solved in this thread? I found it in google"
<elky> hiexpo, askubuntu.com is available to you still
<hiexpo> Tm_T, i accept that telling people to google is wrong
<elky> do you understand why it's wrong, hiexpo?
<hiexpo> yes cause it is still looking not answering the problem
<elky> Would you agree that it's also rude?
<hiexpo> google is just a search engine
<hiexpo> ok yes
<hiexpo> ok I will never reference to google again
<Tm_T> that's not what we ask, though
<hiexpo> but is it ok forme to ref to ubuntu threads
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<hiexpo> well i agree to send a person to google that is telling them go some where else
<hiexpo> so now i better understand > andi amsorry never meant it that way > just meant it in a way as look
<hiexpo> but now i know many are blind
<hiexpo> and can'tlook
<elky> whaaaa?
<elky> I don't even...
<hiexpo> i see read the guide
<hiexpo> i don't mind following the rules > sorry
<hiexpo> elky, what youmean ?
<elky> "many are blind and can't look"
<elky> a. they can "look" with screenreaders. b. not everyone is good at googling, that's why "just google it" is rude.
<hiexpo> ok
<hiexpo>  ok anyways I  am sorry for acting inappropriate andtelling people togoogle
<hiexpo> spacebarbites here
<hiexpo> :(   :)
<hiexpo> ok so anyways > I see I am not gonna be allowed back in ubuntu so bye ubuntu  > hello Mint I guess
<hiexpo> i understand that but answer me if no > means no thats fine
<LjL> Myrtti: err, philinux gave useful information and links as far as i can see, he just said to google a relevant thing when he was out of information to give...?
<Myrtti> great, then you both can have cookies
<LjL> oh seriously
<LjL> the atmosphere here has gotten ridiculous
<Myrtti> let me wade through my backlog
<Myrtti> and you were right, thanks for pointing that out, did you enjoy your cookie, I have more?
<LjL> sarcasm cookies are sour
<Myrtti> oops, must have put too much buttermilk in them then
<hiexpo> hehe
<pangolin> hiexpo, you got banned for calling the person you told to google it a dorknob, this was after you were asking them cryptic questions about what graphics card they have, when you could tell they didn't know how to provide that information you didn't give them the command, you instead asked them to read your question and ask them who made the card.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (zarex appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<pangolin> so. NO you will not be unbanned and good luck with Mint.
<pangolin> Now please leave this channel.
<pangolin> hiexpo, anything else I can clarify for you?
<hiexpo> look pangolin i was not trying to be rude
<hiexpo> i was trying to point him in the right direction
<pangolin> you may not have been trying to be rude but you were rude, unhelpful, and generally acting like an ass. This behaviour has been going on and off since 2010. We have had enough.
<pangolin> take a six month break. see you then
<pangolin> You know about the no idle policy we have for this channel. Please part now.
<hiexpo> why are you so hard on me all i try todo is help in that channel and I know what I am doing > and I apologize > I will no longer suggest google
<hiexpo> and I apoligize to youfir being an ass
<pangolin> hiexpo, I am hard on you because I know how good you are at helping and I also know how much you are able to help in #ubuntu. it upsets me to see you act like a jerk towards new users. You know the guidelines well and you know better than to not follow them.
<pangolin> Now you are banned for 6 months.
<pangolin> btw every time we catch you ban evading I will add 2 months.
<pangolin> so I really think you just need to take a break and go help out some other project in the mean time
<hiexpo> > ok so give me 1 more break if I screw up ban me for 2 years
<pangolin> no. we tried that already.
<pangolin> my decision is final. I am not changing my mind now.
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<hiexpo> ok
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu berni Spams a site he wants people to "vote" on
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<uncle111_> dear respected ikonia sir ... i was just telling my problem there and sorry for my poor english ! i ll try to improve that . please allow me !
<ikonia> uncle111_: hi
<uncle111_> yeah .. hiii :)
<ikonia> uncle111_: #ubuntu does not support backtrack linux, that is why #backtrack-linux is a support channel
<uncle111_> okay ! and m trying to add user ! :-|
<ikonia> uncle111_: backtrack-linux expects a certain level of linux experience, it's an advanced linux users tool
<ikonia> uncle111_: if you can't do basics like add a linux user, so you can get access to the backtrack-linux support channel, then backtrack-linux is probably too advanced for you
<ikonia> uncle111_: that said #ubuntu does still not support backtrack-linux, so I suggest you either a.) go and learn about backtrack-linux or b.) choose another distro
<uncle111_> yeah .. i shd believe that .. but i want to learn things .. i dont know where to start ..
<uncle111_> i have been a minig engg student for 4 years
<ikonia> uncle111_: then backtrack-linux is too advanced for you
<uncle111_> finally i left mining .. it screws me !
<ikonia> uncle111_: ok, well now that you've had that explained to you I wish you good luck,
<uncle111_> i can spend time in front of comp .. but cant do mining !
<ikonia> goob bye
<ikonia> "good"
<uncle111_> thanks !
<uncle111_> and m not into this by force  .. it a prolonged choice ...! that resisted mining for continuously for 4 years .. :P
<ikonia> uncle111_: we are not a chat channel or a support channel.
<uncle111_> whoops!
<ikonia> I've explained what #ubuntu is for and that it is not for backtrack linux help, so please leave this channel now, and good luck with backtrack
<uncle111_> okay thanks for everything on mah first day on irc !
<ikonia> no problem
<uncle111_> backtrack gnome is built on ubuntu .. what does it mean ? if my ques is genuine .. i expect an answer !
<ikonia> I've just told you, you will not get an answer
<uncle111_> okay!
<mcloy> ikonia,  doesnot deserves to be an op
<ikonia> mcloy: you've been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops and banned from the channels you where cross-posting in
<ikonia> mcloy: did I or did I not warn you approx 5 minutes ago not to cross-post and explain what cross-posting was ?
<mcloy> i was done with  you. and i can move to another channel
<mcloy> and crossposting is not disallowed by freenode
<ikonia> mcloy: did I or did I not ask you not to cross-post and explain what cross-posting was ?
<ikonia> mcloy: it is by ubuntu
<mcloy> and crossposting is not disallowed by freenode
<ikonia> as I explained to you
<ikonia> yes, but you are using Ubuntu's channels and it is the ubuntu rules
<mcloy> i didnt corssposted in ubuntu channel
<ikonia> mcloy: really, so you didn't post #ubuntu #ubuntu-server and #kubuntu ?
<mcloy> i dont have to talk to you.
<ikonia> mcloy: you do if you wish to get your ban removed and resolved
<mcloy> ban me there too
<ikonia> you are banned
<mcloy> thats the max power you have
<ikonia> mcloy but I dont' want it to stay that way
<ikonia> mcloy: do you wish to resolve this yes/no ?
<mcloy> no
<ikonia> ok, then please leave the channel
<mcloy> ill stay in trouble for the next week
<mcloy> ill be more happy
<ikonia> it won't just "go away" after a week
<mcloy> ban me. iam not leaving
<ikonia> it will stay until you decide to resolve the ban with us
<mcloy> a month
<mcloy> a year
<mcloy> fine
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-25
<IdleOne> cakeboss: you were banned for very inappropriate comments in #ubuntu-offtopic, unfortunately there does not appear to be any one available at this time to discuss with you about it. As far as your busybox question you can have a look at http://www.busybox.net/about.html
<IdleOne> I'll ask the appropriate people to have a look at your ban when they can. You can return later and talk to them (about 12 hours or so)
<IdleOne> Please part this channel now.
<IdleOne> ugh I didn't notice he had quit
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nopebot_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nopebot_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Flannel> IdleOne: the cow io? or computer io?
<IdleOne> The happen to match my nick io
<Flannel> well, thats boring
<Flannel> oh wait, this isn't -ot
<IdleOne> if I had to pick, the moon io
<Flannel> haha
<Flannel> the moon is named after the cow, so... ok!
<IdleOne> alright then
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1587 users, 1 overflows, 1588 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1588 users, 2 overflows, 1590 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (EddieK appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (EddieK appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ikonia> what's the Arabic Factoid
<ikonia> got it
<bazhang> I thought pretty much all distros erased /tmp
<k1l_> wasnt that the idea of /tmp?
<bazhang> he wants Linux rules for mdadm to be re-written, or something
<k1l_> ah. it was a "i saved some backup file at /tmp and everyone else is to blame for that file beeing deleted now"
<bazhang> yep. even though the documentation clearly states where to save it
<ikonia> most linux builds put /tmp in ram these days
<tsimpson> we used to, but /tmp can get eaten up quickly by media applications or CD/DVD burning software
<ikonia> tsimpson: we = ubuntu or we = tsimpson what you're doing/working with
<tsimpson> we = Ubuntu
<ikonia> oh, so Ubuntu actually changed /tmp away from ram
<tsimpson> yes, it's cleared on boot now
<ikonia> same end result I guess, cleared on boot
<tsimpson> it's only mounted in ram if there's little/no space left on /
<ikonia> that's clever, so there is something that works out free space and decides
<tsimpson> /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf
<ikonia> that's a nice setup
<bazhang> <Narwhaal> lithiumjake, 12.04 ships without terminal
<ikonia> ....?
<bazhang> perhaps he should write the developers
<ikonia> perhaps he should be quiet
<bazhang> he couldn't find it, therefore...
<IdleOne> makes sense that a base install meant to be customized for large deployments would not have a terminal.
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<bazhang> better the business remix than the Qilin remix
<bazhang>  [anontruffles] (~vx@115.84.145.66): anonymous
<bazhang> troll detected
<IdleOne> Trenton Lewis is very anonymous
<k1l_> DJones: no, this is SPARTAAAA!!!! ;p
<bazhang> journalists should install spellcheckers
<DJones> Especially 14 year old ones
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> DJones: he is already in -es I think he just mixed up windows
<DJones> IdleOne: Ah, I think they've done that a couple of times so far today
<bazhang> <Folorn> and the cd is ....a CD-R
<bazhang> try a cd-rw
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> well, since we are going to rolling release, why not support ARCH as well
<Myrtti> yeah, it's nice to see people are making the same mistake I made last week
<k1l_> to use arch?
<jbroome> to use #ubuntu ? :P
<Myrtti> assuming that the version of Linux they're running is no different than the one they've used to use. I was courteous and didn't ask for help in #ubuntu tho
<Fuchs> to use the internet?
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> well yes, that's a mistake I always regret doing
<IdleOne> heh <metals> thanks anyway. We all but editied the file for him and he gives me attitude
<IdleOne> edited*
<k1l_> im sure he will come back for further support when he got tor running :X
<bazhang> <metals> question... where is /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jbroome> stab
<Myrtti> he was quick to install Ubuntu
<k1l_> muted him. im tired of explaining again that this is not pinguy support
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu metals not stopping with pinguyOS support issues and didnt stop after several warnings
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: "rolling release" implies you get new packages all the time and don't have whole-OS releases, so that's not it.  Still annoying, just not the right term.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, ok; was more of a reference to some Pinguy OS user saying "it's UBUNTU support me!!"
<bazhang> <metals> hi... please help... my Drive C doesn't get mounted
<bazhang> A+ for persistence
<Corey> ikonia: Some people's kids.
<ikonia> to be honest...I think it's just stupid
<Corey> ikonia: Yeah, it's not polite to say but... six years ago I was a Windows admin. :-)
<Corey> < ~ChrisWere> corey: I just don't get how everyone else seems to have so few problems. <-- There we go.
<ikonia> Corey: there is an element of being honest
<ikonia> after all the talk from noize of "ubuntu's for non-techy people" and how l33t a programmer he is, he seems pretty lost with the boot sequence
<ikonia> Myrtti: this guy is just making things up
<ikonia> Myrtti: a moment ago he suggested he had a wiped disk
<Myrtti> I know
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-26
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from midori)
<bazhang> looks to be an issue
<bazhang> MLP to the rescue!
<Corey> bazhang: I did kinda bait him at the end, but COME ON...
<Corey> He's been going on like a spoiled child for the last hour.
<bazhang> Corey, more than half the channel had enough of him
<bazhang> he had the solution, and started up with (again) I dont want to run commands in the shell
<bazhang> which his unsupported method absolutely needed
<bazhang> <midori> see, linux is just plane awful
<Corey> Oh it's horrible!
<bazhang> KDEmergency!111
<Tm_T> wut?
<bazhang> Chriswere
<bazhang> <ChrisWere> Hey guys, got a bit of a work related emergency. I've just booted up and Kdenlive isn't offering up the 3d effects like it usuall does.
<bazhang> he actually meant to say KDE
<Tm_T> aw
<elky> compiz is now work related?
<Tm_T> compiz?
<elky> 3d effects?
<bazhang> well kwin for KDE4 I suppose
<Tm_T> Kwin yes
<Myrtti> incoming possibly
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> one is current banned in -server too and dodging
<ikonia> he's banned in #ubuntu #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu-offtopic (I think offtopic too but I'm not sure)
<Myrtti> well I don't see any reason to ban him from server right now
<ikonia> no, not at the moment
<ikonia> however he was banned a day or two ago for being rude to people not helping him fast enough
<ikonia> as this guy is a pain in the backside
<Myrtti> oh I know
<ikonia> people where helping him and he was complaining they where too slow or holding information back from him....which they where not
<Myrtti> how well do I know.
<ikonia> then I believe he joined #freenode and got muted for a similar issue
<DJones> I've seen him be very offensive in #freenode
<ikonia> of course, he's a waste of time/space
<one> -b one
<DJones> No
<one>  /join #ubuntu returns You are banned
<k1l> one: that is right
<one> modify
<k1l> no
<one> yes
<k1l> you showed on several issues that you are not willing to stick to the guidelines. so you recieved several kicks and bans. you didnt stop so now you are banned for some time.
<one> false
<k1l> if you think its false it proves the point that the ban will stay :/
<one> condition unmet
<k1l> so if you just want to make nonsense and waste volunteers time, i would suggest you try to find a new hobby
<one> again condition unmet
<DJones> One the ban will not be removed at this time, please leave the channel
<one> am object is incapable of will, please identify the offender(s)
<ikonia> condition met
<DJones> Thank you
<Myrtti> I'm not sure that was needed
<Myrtti> in -server
<ikonia> I'm tired of it
<ikonia> it's the same loop over and over
<one_> why was I banned
<one_> I wanted to get a chance to thank those who helped
<ikonia> one_: enough - go away
<ikonia> one_: very tired of the nonsense you put into the channels
<ikonia> to be clear you are not to use #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<one_> tell brace hellina and the one who pasted the link first I say thanks
<ikonia> you ARE banned and not welcome in there
<ikonia> if you change your attitude/comments you will be allowed back in
<one_> you are not my judge you moron
<ikonia> so calling names won't help
<one_> well you do not even let me thank those who help
<ikonia> and actually we do look after the people using the channels so the operator team "is" the judge
<ikonia> one_: I'll thank them for you now
<one_> dont screw it up ok
<one_> "one says thank you"
<one_> to the three i mentioned
<ikonia> all done
<one_> if you can figure out the first one its not on my screen anymore
<ikonia> don't worry I saw the conversation
<ikonia> they all know
<ikonia> now please find some other channels to use
<one_> no room for Jesus huh?
<ikonia> no
<one_> wrath is coming
<ikonia> ok
<bazhang> he wants to "destroy 3D"
<bazhang> like when he has a 3D MOVIE
<Pici> oh, I got a hilight (on my watch) about that last night.
<bazhang> known issue/troll
<bazhang> hol stein gave him a command to run: his response "didn't help"
<ikonia> why has he just pasted a huge apt output
<Pici> Oh, I know he is a long-time problem user.
<ikonia> or log of it
<bazhang> he's just wasting time
<Pici> ikonia: the world may never know
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> best response in a long time
<bazhang> ask Mr. OWL!
<bazhang> <StephenS> MOVIE
<Pici> MOVIE
<ikonia> end this
<bazhang> that clears everything up!
<ikonia> it's just a waste of time
<Pici> bazhang: ahaha
<Myrtti> ikonia: what does it matter where he got the film from?
<ikonia> because it tells you what file it is
<ikonia> how it's encoded etc
<ikonia> as he clearly isn't going to know himself
<ikonia> also if it's from a torrent it's probably some dodgy copy that may not work / filled with crap
<bazhang> it's a non-question
<ikonia> if he says "I got it from itunes" you know the file's properties straight away
<bazhang> 3D effects have zero to do with 3D movies
<ikonia> is that what he's talking about 3d effects
<ikonia> not 3d movies
<bazhang> compiz etc
<bazhang> he's falsely conflating the two
<Pici> oh well
<bazhang> gmtp works great for that (file transfer android---ubuntu)
<Pici> I thought there was someone with a similar nick that was kind and helpful, but I must be confusing things.
<bazhang> xshellz founder? yikes
<jbroome> Oh jeez, is he asking the same linux 101 questions in #ubuntu that he usually does in #centos ?
<bazhang> StephenS?
<jbroome> and being obstinate.  good to see he's consistant
<jbroome> yeah
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> Its not basic stuff, but he is making it impossible to troubleshoot.
<ikonia> he's trying to be a problem, sending me a load of abuse in private
<jbroome> the stuff he was asking about in #centos didn't exactly make me want to shell (ha!) out money for his service
<ikonia> jbroome: worst pun ever ?
<jbroome> i'm sure i've done worse
 * Pici fixes ikonia's kickban aliases
<ikonia> I'll do it now actually
<JosefStalin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> JosefStalin called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<JosefStalin> why is bazhang a bully?
<bazhang> is that rhetorical?
<JosefStalin> ban me ^_^
<k1l> JosefStalin: your ident is no appropriate.
<JosefStalin> !ops
<JosefStalin> josefstalin saved the jews from hitler!
<JosefStalin> Hitler was the bad man
<topyli> no ban. it's not a good idea to be banned here
<topyli> for the record, obscentities in pm right away
<bazhang> well, he called me a bully in PM, not exactly a curse
<k1l> realname is inapporpriate for ubuntu channels, too. i think even for frennode
<jbroome> i got "its my right of speech bitch"
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> i'm not going to repeat here what i'm getting in pm now :)
<topyli> oh i miss this guy. what an artist. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=170156476470961&set=a.139947862825156.32171.139937246159551&type=1&theater
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Kimomaru said: ubottu - why is alien dangerous>
<jbroome> the anal probes
<Fuchs> ...
<topyli> oh that's just the beginning
<k1l> when one away nick is not enough: Siebjee|away|awa
<IdleOne> lol
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-27
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
<sarnold> hello; please consider +q or +b for plan_1 in #ubuntu-server. Thanks.
<bazhang> (~one@adsl-108-209-155-138.dsl.stl2mo.sbcglobal.net): one
<bazhang> sarnold, thanks for the report/tip
<sarnold> bazhang: hrm. one@... sounds familiar, I think I saw a kick message ~12 hours ago about evading bans.
<bazhang> seems to be quiet at the moment; hopefully it will stop completely or we'll take action. Thanks again
<sarnold> thanks bazhang :D
<bazhang> sarnold, he has quit for the moment; if there's nothing else could you please part the channel so as to keep it free for channel issues, etc.? thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
<Pici> anyone around?
<k1l_> yep
<Pici> Can you look at what einyx is asking about? Am I confused?
<Pici> Or rather, I am confused, it looks like they're just ranting.
<k1l_> hmm. he talks about a bug. then claims to mount a external drive, the talks about a bug where he knows how to fix it. but that doesnt work or he doesnt want it.
<k1l_> well, im confused too
<k1l_> i think its a mix of asking for help, ranting that its not working and not native language
<IdleOne> maybe forward him to -it for help. seems he is Italian
<bazhang> <DylanCl> The size of the file is over 2 GiB. Files larger than 2 GiB are not supported by the ISO9660 standard in its first and second versions (the most widespread ones).
<bazhang> deja vu all over again
<bazhang> it's a windows.iso after all
<bazhang> bf to #hurd
<Pici> learning the linux
<k1l> for learning linux i would recommend linux from scratch :)
<bazhang> well, either he's going to cry "free speech" or "this is why new users don't like Linux"
<bazhang> wow fbots really permissive
<bazhang> it gets better yet.
<bazhang> not only a windows iso, but pirated!
<Myrtti> I see Honvai is adding to the confusion.
<Myrtti> Nice.
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> Myrtti: but he's special (:
<Myrtti> I'm kinda happy I just cut my finger with a knife so my typing is slow enough that I can blame being cripple for not answering him
<bazhang> tgm4833 is not helping things
<bazhang> he refuses to move on
<bazhang> perhaps time for him to move out, if not on
<tgm4883> IdleOne, really?
<IdleOne> thank you for joining
<IdleOne> yes, really.
<tgm4883> ok, then can we at least discuss this like adults?
<bazhang> sure
<tgm4883> ok then
<IdleOne> tgm4883: Windows does not allow for sharing of iso's so the fact that he admits he got it from his friend makes it piracy.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, agreed
<IdleOne> good. lets move on to supporting Ubuntu and drop this off topic discussion in #ubuntu
<tgm4883> well now wait a minute
<tgm4883> I did tell him to go get an evaluation copy  and to try that
<IdleOne> tgm4883: you did, and that was helpful.
<IdleOne> and that is the extent of the windows support we can tolerate in #ubuntu
<tgm4883> IdleOne, so we can't assist in helping people burn ISOs?
<IdleOne> not illegal iso when the user has all but said "This is a pirated iso".
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I'm not arguing that point
<IdleOne> super.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I'm arguing that we should at least attempt to support burning a legal windows ISO in Ubuntu
<IdleOne> We can and sometimes do, but the instances of people asking about how to burn Windows ISO's are overwhelmingly about pirated iso's
<tgm4883> IdleOne, ok, so we should then assume guilty until proven innocent?
<IdleOne> So, the user admitted to it. We told him our policies. End of story.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I'm just trying to figure out what the official policies are, even the bass ackwords ones
<IdleOne> How the truth was discovered is irrelevant, we now know that it is a pirated iso and we will not allow support for illegal activities.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I'm not asking for this particular instance. i'm asking for future reference
<tgm4883> IdleOne, unless of course you want to repeat this with me every time this situation comes up :)
<IdleOne> In the future if you want to help them with something illegal, do it elsewhere (note I am not condoning this)
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> that isn't what I said
<tgm4883> at least, that isn't what I thought I just said
<IdleOne> when in doubt, come here and ask us. I'm not going to give you a blanket/cover all rule.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, so in the future, if someone comes into #ubuntu looking for help burning a windows ISO, my understanding is that the first we need to ask is "Where did you get the ISO from?"
<IdleOne> no, direct them to ##windows, surpringly they actually do a lot of linux support in there to get users back on windows.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, ok, absolutely zero windows support in #ubuntu, even if the extent of that windows support is "burning a Windows ISO in ubuntu"
<IdleOne>  I'm not going to give you a blanket/cover all rule.
<jbroome> it has been a while since i've used ubuntu, but aren't all isos burned the same way?
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I'm starting to understand why some people can't follow the non-existant rulebook
<tgm4883> jbroome, one would think
<IdleOne> jbroome: yes, but when a user admits to piracy Ubuntu has a rule of zero support.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, Either you aren't understanding what I am trying to say, or you are purposefully ignoring me
<bazhang> it's not nonexistent
<bazhang> the guidelines / coc / and bot factoids have a ton
<tgm4883> IdleOne, zero tolarance rule on piracy in #ubuntu, I am not confused on that, nor am I arguing for that. I completely agree with that rule
<IdleOne> tgm4883: I am not ignoring you. You want me to give you a catch all for any occurence of windows related questions. I won't do that.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, my question is, if someone has a legal windows iso, and wants to burn it in ubuntu. Is the rule that we will not support that
<tgm4883> IdleOne, what i'm asking for isn't a blanket rule, it's a single situation
<tgm4883> IdleOne, i'd argue that we should support that scenario (and that is precisely what I was arguing in the channel)
<IdleOne> if you can reasonable believe that the user is not pirating software, sure help them burn the iso.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, thank you
<IdleOne> but you were arguing a hypothetical situation as the fact was already established that this user was pirating.
<IdleOne> so, your arguing in the channel was off topic and distracting from the purpose of the channel.
<bazhang> tgm4883, when asked to move on , one should move on.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I suppose so, I was more unhappy with ActionParsnip being unhelpful and nobody caring. I mean, I almost brought the wrath of ikonia down on my for something similar
<tgm4883> me*
<IdleOne> I'm going to remove the mute. actionparsnip was only applying our guidelines as best he understands them which in this case happened to be the same as any op would have.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I'll agree with that after he found out it was piracy, he did enforce the rules the best he could. I'll disagree with how he found out (which is a moot point)
<IdleOne> In case I was unclear earlier, if you suspect someone of pirating, don't send them to ##windows. They have very similar rules as Ubuntu does about it.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, ah, you were unclear, that does clarify that point
<IdleOne> anyway, please make sure to follow the !guidelines when in #ubuntu* channels.
<IdleOne> !guidelines | in case you haven't read them yet
<ubottu> in case you haven't read them yet: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tgm4883> IdleOne, yes, I'll try to stay on topic. I'll expect the same guidelines to be followed by everyone
<Myrtti> it fits for any channel really
<Myrtti> if someone is being an ass in #ubuntu, poking them with the offtopic factoid and pointing them to -offtopic is a bit useless
<IdleOne> tgm4883: All users of ubuntu channels are expected to follow the same guidelines, as an ubuntu member you should already knows this
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I do know this.
<Myrtti> and non-Ubuntu channels usually by default aren't feeling too happy when the trolls tell people in #ubuntu-* told them to join their channel
<tgm4883> Myrtti, I was more upset with the actions of another person in the channel, but my bringing it up in the channel was offtopic. I should have PM'd them instead
<bazhang> and move on when asked to tgm4883
<IdleOne> tgm4883: it is polite to acknowledge when people speak to you.
<tgm4883> bazhang, I already said I would follow the channel guidelines (which include staying on topic).
<bazhang> tgm4883, you point blank refused to move on when I asked you to
<tgm4883> IdleOne, yes it is, I had typed a longer response to bazhang, but edited it in order to follow channel guidelines
<tgm4883> bazhang, yes I did
<bazhang> tgm4883, that is not following the channel guidelines
<tgm4883> bazhang, If you're looking for an appology for my previous infraction, I don't think it's coming. I have already said that I will try to follow the guidelines (which usually means, from now on, since I cannot timetravel)
<bazhang> tgm4883, I am looking for reassurance in future cases that when asked to move on/stop/take it offtopic, that you will do so, irrespective of who is asking
<tgm4883> bazhang, in the future, I will try to not be off topic. If i get off topic, and someone tells me to move on. I will do so
<IdleOne> Alright, if we are done here please part this channel and have a good day.
<bazhang> <Honvai> where i get info for artifical intellicense assintant
<bazhang> AI?
<jbroome> i don't think there's a ppa for AI
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> it became sentient and moved to universe
<Myrtti> elizabot isn't available anymore
<Myrtti> apart from pulling it from perl
<jbroome> and how do you feel about that?
<Myrtti> it makes me sad
<Tm_T> would libghc-markov-chain-dev be enogh?
<Tm_T> enough too
<tonyyarusso> There are some decent markov chain plugins for supybot too
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-28
<bazhang> !free speech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean or if they're applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<IdleOne> dr_willis doesn't help with the off topic either
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> his noise to signal ratio is a lot better than yahbah, and the others though
<IdleOne> true, but sometimes I wish he would tone down the noise a little more
<bazhang> <jfc> link or direct link??
<bazhang> #xubuntu  forwarding to #dentistry
<bazhang> <cantstanya> Goranek: you are tmux
<bazhang> I AM JOB
<bazhang> what does being a self-professed "newbie" have to do with reading links/documents etc?!
<io> weak excuse for laziness
<jbroome> maybe they're new to reading?
<io> oh look at me
<bazhang> jbroome, heh
<bazhang> its not about ops. tgm4883 argues with just about everyone
<bazhang> jpds, smudger just went through this same rigmarole in #xubuntu
<jpds> bazhang: Nice.
<bazhang> what file?   "any text file"
<bazhang> where?  "any location"
<jpds> "Who?" "Anyone".
<bazhang> heh yeah
<bazhang> <smudger> hehe
<bazhang> he was just there to troll
<IdleOne> I would expect an fsf/member to be less trolly
<bazhang> well when ubuntu members are setting the bar...
<IdleOne> Not sure what you mean.
<bazhang> cough tgm cough
<IdleOne> has he been a problem in the last 18 hours?
<bazhang> its been that long?
<jbroome> haha
<bazhang> I remember a time when it was *never*
<IdleOne> yeah, ideally all ubuntu members would follow the rules all the time, but when they do we try to point it out and not hold it against them for ever. Same with non members.
<IdleOne> when they do break them*
<bazhang> forever? seriously? less than a day is forever?
<IdleOne> How long does it take before someone is forgiven for past indiscretions?
<topyli> well that's what i do with IdleOne. works pretty well
<IdleOne> eh?
<bazhang> bwahaha
<IdleOne> you forgive me daily?
<IdleOne> I appreciate that, I usually do something wrong everyday
<topyli> yeah. you always follow the rules, but i keep notifying you for not doing so
<topyli> it's sort of fun
<IdleOne> I don't always follow the rules. I bend them a lot, sometimes I down right break them.
<topyli> let me know if you get tired of that
<IdleOne> topyli: 7 years and not once have I gotten tired of you
<topyli> aww
<IdleOne> now get off my lawn
<topyli> anyway, rules are rules and common sense is common sense
<Myrtti> y'all making noise, shuddup and eat your conflakes.
<IdleOne> so it is common sense that we should not hold grudges
<jbroome> Myrtti: rest yo finger
<Myrtti> I already removed the bandaid
<topyli> Myrtti: what's wrong with noise? and if i'm not allowed to make noise, what am i supposed to do?
<bazhang> IdleOne, hold grudges? really?
<IdleOne> can't just talk with you. everything is taken literally.
<topyli> heh
<topyli> now that's a grudge
<bazhang> better word choice leaves less room for misunderstanding, innit
<topyli> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H71VEV1c_XE
<IdleOne> not being a huge douche helps with that also
<jbroome> so is he litterally a giant bottle of vinegar and water? if so, how does he type?
<IdleOne> seeing how I just insulted you I should be removed and given a !attitude and !codeofconduct
<IdleOne> but I'm an ubuntu member and we apply the rules different
<jbroome> i'm probably offtopic as well
<bazhang> honey catches more flies than vinegar, but why waste the honey!
<tonyyarusso> Apparently that's actually not true.....
<IdleOne> shit catches more flies
<tonyyarusso> http://xkcd.com/357/
<bazhang> and time flies like an arrow...
<topyli> tonyyarusso: :)
<tonyyarusso> btw, XKCD is the fourth Google result for "flies with vinegar"
<topyli> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihy6K9l4MoQ
<IdleOne> I should give myself a !language also
<bazhang> wolf_  trolled #k , now trying #u
<k1l> <ph1rmw4r3> dont worry im in a development enviroment << actually means: i play with backtrack to hack the neighbours wifi
<bazhang> what a surprise
<bazhang> he was like not supported here's greatest hits
<bazhang> all he needed to do was throw in a reference to Debian Hurd
<bazhang> just a kick on the gateway is effectively a ban k1l . the fbots ban
<k1l> bazhang: ok. but i didnt check before if he is a web-user
<bazhang> k1l, ok, apologies. just wanted to let you know if you were not previously aware
<bazhang> then in -ops-monitor it will warn when a banned gateway user re joins, ie they are still +q
<k1l> bazhang: no problem. im using chanserv helper and that is a quick one to choose if to kcik kick-ban or mute etc
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Morbo said: ubottu: I know how to do it...my problem is that I'm already on a live usb stick...that has no free space
<bazhang> ruhroh
<bazhang> "trouble at the mill"
<bazhang_> good luck getting details
<k1l> yeah, is think i know where that is going
<bazhang_> getting my wisdom <impacted> teeth removed was less work
<k1l> coming to #u and ask about roms and avast antivirus?
<Unit193> Technically, http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition
<k1l> yes i know. there are some "clean windows from viruses" cds with that preinstalled.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-29
<bazhang> <jfc> any non-fakers around??
<k1l> calling things spyware and such.
<bazhang> quelle surprise. release day approaching and the trolls make #ubuntu their *first* stop
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Y32 continues to go offtopic despite numerous polite warnings)
<ubottu> Y32 called the ops in #ubuntu (blueskaj stole my bank details!)
<ubottu> Y32 called the ops in #ubuntu (jeffroberts said rm -rf /!)
<ubottu> Y32 called the ops in #ubuntu (Jeffroberts made me cry!)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, perhapstired said: ubottu: how is this a poll?
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu-touch kicked harrisr after paste spam
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu kicked harrisr from #ubuntu-touch after paste spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> k1l_: you abused the wrong user :P
<k1l_> oh right. i will pm him
<k1l_> so there was a "lets go to #ubuntu and troll about spyware" trollpit anywhere in freenode
<IdleOne> there is always one
<bazhang> mr. hypothetical is back
<bazhang> well done the sheep
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kaendfinger appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<kaendfinger> Hey guys
<kaendfinger> DO me a favor
<kaendfinger> Can you ban me in all the #ubuntu channels?
<kaendfinger> It's part of showing my hatred!
<bazhang> no why
<Flannel> kaendfinger: doubtful.  Please find something better to do with your time.  Perhaps a recreational sport, or knitting, or professional eating.  Thanks.
<bazhang> just dont join them
<kaendfinger> #ubuntu
<kaendfinger> atleast?
<bazhang> you are banned there already
<kaendfinger> Lol
<kaendfinger> I'm quieted
<Myrtti> that works
<kaendfinger> FAIL
<bazhang> ok...
<bazhang> and that whole paste by elSixx told us precisely nothing
<bazhang> seems like he has a MINT type PPA installed but insists its gnome-shell
<bazhang> such as MATE
<bazhang> or its just MINT (its the same!!1)
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> pandit, may we help you
<bazhang> <elSixx> How do I open a folder?
<bazhang> pandit, please respond
<bazhang> * [socket939] (6b0fa189@gateway/web/freenode/ip.107.15.161.137): cpe-107-015-161-137.nc.res.rr.com/107.15.161.137
<bazhang> <Fay_> how does one ubuntu?
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: fw is !firewall
<bazhang> we already have ufw
<sarnold> user gynna is pasting links to NSFW content
<sarnold> at least channel #ubuntu-server -- I didn't see others
<bazhang> [gynna] (gynna@79.126.245.139): ...
<bazhang> looks to be gone
<vfw> r0OOt
<k1l> kicked the user. that was an spam link redirecting to an advert site. maybe staff wants to take a look at
<k1l> r0OOt (~adjen@41.224.91.141) hat #ubuntu-de verlassen (requested by k1l (stop that))  kicked him from the german ubuntu channel. so he is advertising freenode wide
<Fuchs> yeah, k-lined
<k1l> yep :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-30
<k1l> is <dennisRitchie> a bot? his replies are strange in some way
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !mir =~ s%MirSpec%Mir/Spec%
<IdleOne> doner
<IdleOne> done*
<bazhang> <MySciThaMan> why do we need security updates?
<bazhang> nearly as good as "where is /etc/apt/sources.list"
<holstein> MySciThaMan: patches come out to keep it secure
<bazhang> he's a regular of the trollpit channel, so take with a grain of salt
<holstein> i lagged out so bad, that posted here ...
<bazhang> hehe
<holstein> yeah..
<bazhang> the new hybrid iso allow a cat iso > usb stick
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1627 users, 1 overflows, 1628 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1627 users, 1 overflows, 1628 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1626 users, 1 overflows, 1627 limit))
<phunyguy> hey guys, are there rules against offensive nicks in the ubuntu channels?
<Flannel> phunyguy: yeah, I'll ask him to change it.
<phunyguy> Flannel: thanks.  I assume you know who it is.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (mansgrf)
<ubottu> benct called the ops in #ubuntu (mansgrf)
<IdleOne> klined x2
<bazhang> <audio> damn do I need to color this in crayola for you? you have no clue wtf your talking about.. so hush..
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> that breaks about 6 factoid guidelines alone
<bazhang> * [juggalonaut_] (~juggalona@76.177.112.134): juggalonaut
<bazhang> just randomly giving out "suggestions", wfm style, but in fact they don't work, or are not needed at all
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu juggalonaut_] (~juggalona@76.177.112.134): juggalonaut  making random, non-factual commentary masquerading as advice. asked in PM to stop, refused; saying he was always right, and had the youtube videos to prove it
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <juggalonaut_> yes it is there is a program for ubuntu to do that it takes about 2 hours to run but it does work i do not kno the program tho sorry
<bazhang> for cloning a hdd/system
<Myrtti> wow
<Myrtti> did you notice
<Myrtti> a non-Italian
<bazhang> angelicrape] (~ubuntu@78.189.161.24): help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<bazhang> thats pretty offensive imo
<IdleOne> agreed
<bazhang> asking him to change it in PM
<k1l> kicked him already. since he only posted a YT link
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> ubuntu gnome remix? is that a supported flavor
<k1l> something like that comes with 13.04 iirc
<k1l> but dnt know the correct name
<IdleOne> bazhang: as of 13.04 it will be, also renamed to Ubuntu GNOME
<IdleOne> no remix or anything
<bazhang> IdleOne, ok thanks
<bazhang> and gnome3.8 has "classic mode"
<bazhang> wonder if that gets into 13.04 eventually
<bazhang> <jonas____> if it fails ill drop ubutnu
<bazhang> yikes
<bazhang> I say bring back idoru
<IdleOne> Ubuntu uses 5GB to install?
<bazhang> terminal like BSOD uh what
<harris> how can i train to be an op
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<harris> how do i sign the ubuntu code of conduct
<k1l> harris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<IdleOne> harris: being an op requires patience
<harris> i have patience
<Myrtti> months worth? it doesn't happen overnight
<IdleOne> harris: If you have any other questions about being an op please asked them in #ubuntu-irc. Make sure to part this channel.
<IdleOne> some people wait years
<harris> why do i have to leave
<Myrtti> see /topic
<IdleOne> because we keep this channel for people who need help with resolving bans.
<harris> ok
<harris> :(
<harris> i just want to be an op
<harris> can someone please send someone to ubuntu-powerpc to help
<IdleOne> help with?
<harris> support
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> We aren't a support dispatch service
<IdleOne> people help when they can help, if they know the answer.
<harris> the color scheme is messed up
<IdleOne> harris: you can try getting help in #ubuntu, but again, patience is key.
<harris> ok
<harris> thanks bye
<bazhang> <nxfrx> Sawyer: use bytecoins to buy them
<bazhang> big time troll/known issue
<k1l_> did start before: * nxfrx throws ><|> ><|> at #ubuntu
<bazhang> he /amsg'd that to multiple channels
<bazhang> at least the five I share with him
<bazhang> just make it a straight out ban imo
<bazhang> he refused to discuss via PM
<IdleOne> better to have him join here and discuss, get it on record
<bazhang> hi
<harris> guys i got banned for saying use a mac
<harris> im so sorry
<harris> i shouldnt have said it
<bazhang> then why say it
<k1l_> harris: you didnt got banned (then you couldnt join back in) you got muted
<harris> i got muted
<k1l_> harris: i muted you because you were saying nonsense and were annoying to other users
<harris> im sorry
<harris> please unmute me ill apoligize to him
<k1l_> i didnt count how much i had to give you the !patience command today but it was way too much
<harris> ok
<harris> im sorry
<k1l_> then you start to talk nonsense when other users come with their problems
<harris> ok im sorry
<IdleOne> stop saying your sorry and start listening
<IdleOne> you're*
<k1l_> harris: i suggest you take the day off and come back tomorrow and try to stick to the !guidelines from the beginning
<harris> ok
<harris> will you unmute me
<bazhang> no
<k1l_> harris: not today
<k1l_> read what i just wrote to you
<harris> take the day off
<harris> i know
<harris> i not going to post today but i would like to be able to ask for support when i wake up
<harris> give me one more chance
<harris> :(
<k1l_> harris: you showed today that you cant follow the rules. so come back tomorrow
<k1l_> that is you next chance.
<harris> when i wake up will i automatically be unmuted
<bazhang> no
<k1l_> no
<bazhang> come back here
<harris> for saying one line
<bazhang> not only
<harris> it was a freakin joke
<bazhang> harris, you are not paying attention at all
<harris> and you have me patience
<harris> i only repeated it because
<harris> i forgot to type the nick in  front
<bazhang> harris, please pay attention
<harris> wilee-nilee,  to me i had to put the nick in front
<bazhang> harris, stop for a moment and read
<bazhang> harris, are you ready to pay attention?
<harris> yes
<bazhang> first, you were very very impatient asking multiple issues with more than one user logged in
<bazhang> when asked to be patient (multiple times) , you were not
<harris> ok
<bazhang> then, you came here and asked to be an op
<harris> cause you guys are cool
<bazhang> finally you continued to be very impatient with your issues, and when someone else had a question, you said, "get a mac"
<harris> mac has a built in disk utility
<bazhang> harris, so it was NOT a single line that got you muted. it was a series of events
<harris> ok\
<bazhang> so does ubuntu
<IdleOne> so does windows
<harris> ubuntu doesnt
<bazhang> Hurd, maybe not
<bazhang> harris, its called "disks"
<harris> ok i was wrong
<harris> please unmute me
<bazhang> indeed
<harris> if i do it again you can ban me forever
<bazhang> come back in 24 hours, to this channel to discuss
<harris> how about in the moring
<bazhang> perhaps 24 hours is too short
<harris> no
<harris> ok
<harris> 24 hours
<harris> bye
<IdleOne> bye
<bazhang> what a nutter
<k1l_> some people have way too much freetime
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-31
<k1l> <jswagner>s task seems to be getting everyone to the gnome remix or uninstall compiz :/
<bazhang> Bluewolf has lots of these what if type questions with no real point
<bazhang> how do I "open my D: drive with wine" and such like
<harris> bazhang, can i please be unmuted
<harris> IdleOne, can i please be unmuted
<IdleOne> You will have to wait for k1l to be active. He will see the message when he is back at his computer and I will make sure he sends you a message letting you know to join here when he is.
<IdleOne> till then, no.
<harris> what?
<harris> message
<IdleOne> this conversation in here we are having right now.
<ubottu> In ubottu, MiNa said: joomla is a one program
<Tm_T> also 24 hours isn't up, oh well
<k1l> IdleOne: any action on/with harris in the meantime?
<k1l> if he comes back again (and im not here) im fine with releasing the mute when he is told to pay some more attention and not to spam his question every minute.
<bazhang> [angelicrape] (~ubuntu@78.189.161.24): help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  <--- ban dodging?
<bazhang> <wilee-nilee> ero-jiji, Cool, any hd over 70% full will start to fragment even in linux so keep an eye on that.
<bazhang> correct? or suspect
<IdleOne> never heard that before but who knows
<bazhang> thought ext3 removed that possibility
<k1l> i think that was why ext3/4 got a journaling
<k1l> @ angelicrape. i kicked him for linkspam and his nick. but didnt set a ban
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (DunEvenOit)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-24
<Pricey> AlanBell: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mtnbkr said: ubottu: that is the URL I am using
<peyam> knome, there?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ActionPa1snip said: ubottu: religion is not a factor here
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ActionPa1snip said: ubottu: this is pure science
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ActionPa1snip said: ubottu: if your drive fails, your data is gone.
<Pici> k..
<DJones> User he was speaking to quit & didn't notice the different nick tab completion
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu Waldo_Geraldo aka fnordistus aka alteregoa warned to stick to the guidelines
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-25
<bazhang> is crouton a new flavour of ubuntu?
<rww> it's a thing for Chromebooks
<rww> makes chroots of Ubuntu and Debian iirc
<bazhang> ok thanks. never did like debian irc
<bazhang> <FallenMirror> how can i breath?
<bazhang> I've seen that question before
<bazhang> <ksuhku> "Unless you have opted out we will send your keystrokes to third parties including: Facebook, Twitter, BBC and Amazon." -- http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy For the whole list of third parties, see http://www.ubuntu.com/privacy-policy/third-parties
<bazhang> keystrokes? really?
<tsimpson> the ones you type into the search box, presumably
<jussi> sounds about correct, each keystroke in search box creates a new search, very similar to google
<bazhang> the way he worded it was much worse
<bazhang> then linked to fixubuntu.com
<tsimpson> selective quoting
<bazhang> more reddit-able
<jussi> yeah, all that is under the dash part of that page
<jbroome> At what age would one qualify for the old-fart cloak? :)
<phunyguy> lol
<IdleOne> jbroome: if you are ready to ask that, you are ready for the cloak.
 * hggdh starts to feel really old...
 * DJones suspects he's well and truly old enough for that cloak
<hggdh> well, considering that mneptok is younger than I am, I should apply
<DJones> At 47, I suspect I may be older than most, if not all
<hggdh> DJones: still 12 years to reach me ;-)
<DJones> Sheesh, I thought I was about the oldest around here
<IdleOne> I need to thank both of you. I feel young at 39 :)
 * IdleOne gives hugs to DJones and hggdh 
<hggdh> heh
<DJones> Carefull, don't squeeze to hard,
<hggdh> you know when you are getting old(er) when you wake up in the morning, and something hurts
<IdleOne> I feel like that all the time
<IdleOne> starting to get back in to shape slowly though.
<DJones> hggdh: You know when your old when you wake up in the morning and everything hurts
<IdleOne> I should be back to peak physical form in about 2-3 months
<hggdh> DJones: I do understand you...
 * DJones petitions jbroome as staff for an old fart cloak
<jbroome> /staff/lopsa.member/old-fart/jbroome might be a little much. :)
<phunyguy> nonsense.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-26
<rww> IdleOne: any chance we can banforward alumno*!~alumno@* from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-es or something :P
<IdleOne> iirc he isn't much better in there
<IdleOne> but I'm not really an active op in -es. poke m4v
<rww> i thought it was a generic nick for some school thing
<rww> if it's one person nvm
<IdleOne> ah, yeah could be
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (UncleHerodes,)
 * k1l_ makes another hit on the rima-tde.net list
<k1l_> why is akiva-mobile telling everyone to use btrfs and reiserfs all the time?
<jbroome> because ext1 isn't available?
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: cinnamon is http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/cinnamon-20-no-longer-breaks-unity-in.html
<rww> !cinnamon
<rww> oh, so not a correction. nvm then.
<rww> names
<phunyguy> :P
<Pici> that was overdue
<rww> huh, cinnamon's in raring and saucy but not trusty
<TJ-> Could CircuitPowers be removed from #ubuntu; spam bot been going a while now ?
<IdleOne> TJ-: anything specific that makes you think it is a bot?
<IdleOne> anything that seems to trigger it?
<TJ-> Random comments unrelated to channel, random responses when its nick is used
<IdleOne> yeah I see they are not helpful at all
<IdleOne> thanks for keeping an eye out TJ-
<valorie> hi, ubottu asks me to review a ban, but the link s/he gives me says I need to be here instead
<valorie> for starters, why not just say that directly, instead of giving a link to say so?
<valorie> but I'll just quote:
<valorie> [Wednesday, March 19, 2014] [02:47:25 PM] <ubottu> Please comment on the ban of one!*@* in #kubuntu-offtopic, use: @comment 60196 <comment>
<valorie> [Wednesday, March 19, 2014] [03:20:41 PM] <valorie> violated the CoC: "[14:39] <one> [11:06:41] my mother slaughters you dumb niggers
<valorie> [Wednesday, March 19, 2014] [03:20:42 PM] <ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> [Wednesday, March 19, 2014] [03:21:22 PM] <valorie> @comment 60196 violated the CoC: "[14:39] <one> [11:06:41] my mother slaughters you dumb niggers"
<valorie> [16:21] <ubottu> Review: ban 'one!*@*' set on Wed Mar 19 21:47:24 2014 in #kubuntu-offtopic, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=60196
<Unit193> valorie: You have to @btlogin (after using @login) if you have access to the bantracker database.  It's standard for it to ask a week after a mute or ban.
<valorie> I'm not inclined to relax that ban
<Unit193> That's fine, it's not asking you to remove, just making sure you didn't forget. :)
<valorie> cool
<Unit193> Sorry for the confusion!
<valorie> I don't need access to the db; this is my first ban after many months as a chanop
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-27
<IdleOne> valorie: you can safely ignore those review messages from ubottu if you prefer
<rww> #kubuntu-offtopic is core, you should have access to it anyway...
<IdleOne> yup
<rww> (and have +v in here, and...)
<bazhang> much hat
<DJones> Send all the hats to North Korea, they'll need them to hide the state mandated haircuts
<jussi> you are sending funkyHat to north korea? ouch, thats harsh....
<DJones> Only the hat, funky can stay here
<funkyHat> ⢁C
<funkyHat> If I get a North Korea haircut my abnormally large head would be more obvious ⢁(
<peyam> knome, how long should I wait?
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<Jordan_U> @logout
<peyam> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Jordan_U> peyam: Hi. Is there anything we can help you with?
<peyam> actualy not you. Knome could
<peyam> I wil wait
<Jordan_U> peyam: What exactly are you waiting for knome to help you with?
<peyam> I need to tak to him
<hggdh> peyam: because of your ban?
<peyam> yes
<knome> i am here, but i will have a meeting starting in 5 minutes
<knome> if i need to chair it, you will have to wait until it's over
<peyam> knome, okej
<knome> hmpf, okay.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (meuporraquente)
<DJones> Banned
<hggdh> good. Even the nick is offensive (Portuguese)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-28
<bazhang> meta!
<bazhang> LINUX IS FREE support all the OS
<xar-> please Jordan_U enough already, I already moved on and answered the poor guy
<Jordan_U> xar-: If you are through with the discussion then I am fine with that. Please do understand that not supporting non-ubuntu is a policy in #ubuntu, and one that we enforce.
<rww> I think this particular instance probably wasn't helped by the original question being half cut off.
<xar-> I'm asking you to look beyond buzzwords, his request was pretty straightfoward, he's asking about loading $DATA into memory. Sure he had "debian" and "mint" thrown in there, but his issue is clear.
<xar-> now he and I are having a constructive talk, it's wonderful. all because I cared enough to look through to the actual meaning.
<rww> It sounded more like a "I want to do this, can {Ubuntu, Debian, Mint, LMDE} do this?" question, which is only 25% on-topic for #ubuntu, but focusing on the Ubuntu bit would have been fine.
<xar-> which is what im doing, im framing this in an Ubuntu context where possible
<xar-> anyways have fun fellas, thanks, im done if you're done.
<Jordan_U> xar-: They were asking about which of Mint based on Ubuntu or Mint based on Debian would be a better choice for their use case of loading the entire OS into RAM.
<bazhang> he quit
<rww> That's a good point, I didn't read it that way at first but it seems to be the case. Again, question cut off :<
<bazhang> it was not even #ubuntu topical
<daftykins> ah hello again fine ops
<daftykins> this evening's offender is ~corporal@172.56.3.129
<daftykins> not too much done in #ubuntu so far i suppose it's fair to say, but i'm enjoying some amusing private message abuse
<daftykins> 01:04 <corporal> I will hate to see kids your mother had that lived
<daftykins> 01:06 <daftykins> so... like me and my siblings then you mean?
<rww> left of their own accord, it seems
<daftykins> ooh yes
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> ah well until next time \o
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (chu posting malicious commands)
<rww> dealt with
<k1l_> !guidelines > dupingping
<k1l_> !ot > joe-w-bimedina_
<DJones> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<DJones> Is that still valid?
<k1l_> i recommend unity-tweak-tool
<k1l_> that is the gnome-tool similar thing in the repos
<DJones> The factoid just links to a bug report, and that doesn;;t seem that up-to-date, maybe needs the factoid forgetting
<rww> doesn't seem to get asked as much as it used to, either
<bazhang> aurora does look sweet though
<bazhang> a lot has improved since the early days of EEEbuntu
<k1l_> auroraOS seems quite outdated
<rww> it is
<bazhang> shiny!
 * jpds raises an eyebrown at weblordpepe.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-29
<rww> !trim | fyi, new shiny
<ubottu> fyi, new shiny: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. See http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<bazhang> hope he chooses -ot
<rww> I don't :P
<bazhang> studies have shown 9 out of 10 trolls choose #df
<rww> guess he chose neither
<bazhang> awww!
<rww> @comment 60276 I have no idea what that meant but it probably wasn't nice!
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> !esperanto
<bazhang> awww
<rww> forfikuloj means earwig, if anyone wondered
<rww> Today I learned I can read "suck my dick" in Esperanto.
<rww> I should put it on my resume as a language I can read.
<valorie> the "chanop" version of esperanto
<rww> what's "you should know better" in esperanto
<rww> i need to change autobleh's config
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> fallout301 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<valorie> fun times
<rww> fun times
<rww> 07:52:27 < Fallout301> sorry about that, me and a friend were trying out a program in a game, and it apparently spammed in here >.<
<rww> haven't heard that one before
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, DJones said: !LTS is LTS means Long Term Support. With effect from 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), support for Desktop and Server releases is 5 years, previously this was 3 years for Desktop and 5 years for Server.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-KrVibl,)
<IdleOne> I removed the mute seeing how you set a ban
<IdleOne> peyam: Can we help you?
<peyam> I log in here automatically
<peyam> it should forward me to #xubuntu but im banned
<IdleOne> Please don't
<peyam> I dont know how to see the favorite window in xchat
<IdleOne> ask in #xchat
<IdleOne> in the mean time please part this channel
<IdleOne> well that was considerably easier then I remember it being the last time he was here idling
<peyam> im here knome
<knome> hello peyam
<knome> do you know why you are banned?
<peyam> Yes bad behavour
<knome> ok, so since i have discussed the unwanted attitude many times with you, how do you convince me you won't do it again?
<peyam> I will watch my behavoure yes sir
<knome> please re-read the guidelines before i unban you:
<knome> !guidelines | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<peyam> Okej
<knome> and tell me when you've read them
<peyam> done
<knome> ok, one more issue i want to talk about
<peyam> yes
<knome> you've been telling me i have something personal against you
<knome> can you see now that it isn't the case?
<peyam> Not really. I still thinks you have something against me. but i cant do anything about it
<knome> if i had something against you, why would i resolve the ban?
<knome> also, why do you keep asking me to resolve the ban, if you are sure i have something against you?
<peyam> I must dance with your rules sir
<knome> no, the rules aren't mine, they are general channel guidelines
<knome> anyway, i hope we don't have to set another ban for you
<peyam> thanks.. I will keep my promise
<knome> but if that ever happens, please do not feel like you need to find me to resolve the ban
<peyam> thanks and yes I understand it
<knome> the ban is now lifted and you should be able to join the channel
<peyam> thank you very much :)
<knome> now can you please leave this channel if you don't have anything else
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (unknown)
<daftykins> anyone awake today fancy banning 'unknown' from #ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> looking
<DJones> They quit
<daftykins> keeps coming back
<Flannel> I'm not sure he's malicious, just eternal september type stuff.
<daftykins> well the tor links he was spamming didn't look particularly good (: not that i checked it out
<Flannel> No, but theyre along the same lines as the "here's a command that's purportedly a script kiddie thing", which makes no sense since it's not like the channel is going to magically execute them.
<Flannel> daftykins: Anyway, if/when he comes back, we'll be sure to take care of it the best we can.
<daftykins> you may want to get more eyes on there regularly, seems it often requires me popping in manually to get things sorted
<daftykins> thanks
<DJones> unknown had me looking after they same out with this
<DJones> 18:12 < unknown> kick me see what ill do
<DJones> 18:12 < unknown> trust me
<IdleOne> never trust someone who says trust me.
<Flannel> Yeah, but then he stopped, so I wasn't going to kick him for stopping.
<IdleOne> trust me
<DJones> Making threats regardless of whether they can carry them out isn't a good idea
<Flannel> You can go ahead and beat your chest all you want, but as long as I get a quiet happy channel, we win.
<DJones> Flannel: +1
<Flannel> "you" being the guy, not you, DJones.
<DJones> The +1 was to the he stopped & wasnt going to kick
 * IdleOne beats on DJones' big gorilla chest
<DJones> big gorilla chest? Must be odd shaped gorillas near you, more like pidgeon chest
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> Canada is known for having many species of gorilla
<IdleOne> a couple of flying species of gorilla too
<Flannel> Gorillas, eh?
<rww> AlanBell: unopaste isn't identified
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-30
<Ben64> anyone here? rww?
<Unit193> He was not long ago.
<Ben64> you're not an op, are you?
<Unit193> Not for #ubuntu.
<Ben64> oh well
<Ben64> Guest15270 is running some kind of illegal cookie bot
<Unit193> You guessed it, mIRC.
<Ben64> mirc has !cookie on by default?
<Unit193> No, script.
<Ben64> !cookie Unit193
<Flannel> Is someone talking with him?
<Ben64> no cookiebots in here
<Ben64> someone talking with who? where?
<guest-4HwCbx> open break room
<guest-4HwCbx> Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<guest-4HwCbx> You are banned
<phunyguy> wow, that is a /16 ban.  nice.
<ubottu> In ubottu, jayanth said: is this a joke ? is someone trolling or is it real ?
<rww> phunyguy: yep. didn't see anyone else on that subnet this year, so it went bye bye
 * Flannel slaps Flannel on the wrist for playing with factoids.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-23
<bazhang> <Jan-> it worked fine under XP
<bazhang> @random blameubuntu blameHURD
<ubottu> blameubuntu
<k1l_> nah, just blameRMS :)
<bazhang> hah!
<bazhang> <Jan-> I wasn't asked for a credit card number
<bazhang> just trolling at this point
<bazhang> hilarious
<bazhang> they have skype already
<bazhang> "it suddenly started working!!111"
<bazhang> @random totallysurprised whodathunk
<ubottu> whodathunk
<k1l> he, my mum, we, seems like its a whole family task to entertain #u
<Unit193> < ~Jan-> so, we downloaded the ubuntu 12.04 version and got a .deb file, and ran that, then hit the "install" button
<k1l> sounds like "his mother" made him to install ubuntu for her but he doesnt like it? so often he complains about it
<ste7endale> I'd like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> yet another nick?
<ste7endale> An operator said changing nicks is okay, as long as it's not used to talk to someone who has previously ignored me
<phunyguy> what's wrong with "retroispresto"?
<rww> Please hold while we attempt to find an #ubuntu-offtopic operator who has not already told you "no".
<rww> seriously though, I'm trying to find one. All the active ones don't qualify.
<elky> ste7endale: i'm curious as to which op. One from here?
<rww> I have located an operator! Unfortunately, they are currently eating a burrito.
<rww> Please hold while burrito-related happenings are afoot.
<rww> Said operator is now giving phunyguy burrito recipies in the op discussion channel. I suspect this may delay matters.
<rww> Please remain on the line, your call is important to us.
<elky> not sure he's even there. he hasn't answered my question
<Unit193> PerfM in #u
<PerfM> I'm crying
<rww> Okay.
<PerfM> but tears of awesomeness
<PerfM> cause I'm filled with so much of it
<PerfM> rww, remember when you didn't suck?
<PerfM> yeah, I don't remember either.
<rww> PerfM: I'm in a heterosexual relationship these days, I don't do much sucking.
<PerfM> rww, you don't give elky oral?
<PerfM> elky, girl, dump him.
<rww> Congratulations, I can't think up a witty response to that.
<PerfM> omg
<PerfM> omg it's Flannel
<rww> Anyways, we had some Serious Business going on that was waiting on an operator finishing a burrito, and the burrito has now been finished, so please depart the channel, thx.
<PerfM> why did you ban me from -offtopic tho
<rww> because you're not funny enough to get away with trolling
<PerfM> I just made a inappropriate disability joke because I'm an asshole. But I can't help myself.
<PerfM> banning me isn't helping me
<PerfM> it's just fueling my needs you feel
<rww> So when I ban you you need me more?
<rww> ste7endale: are you even still around
<ste7endale> Yes.
<rww> oh okay good
<rww> <+elky> | ste7endale: i'm curious as to which op. One from here?
<rww> you missed that ^
<ste7endale> I know.
<rww> Plan on answering it?
<phunyguy> It's kind of inportant.
<phunyguy> important*
<rww> not really, but now we're all curious
<phunyguy> hence important.
<elky> especially since you think this op trumps what we've all been asking of you
<Flannel> Hi ste7endale.  Are you around?
<ste7endale> Yes.
<Flannel> ste7endale: Alright.  Hi, so, you're here and interested in being unbanned from -ot, correct? (just to make sure I'm on the right page)
<ste7endale> You're on the right page, yes.
<Flannel> ste7endale: Can you please explain to me why you were banned in the first place?
<rww> ...
<ste7endale> Asking for support in the ot channel, repeating my question every few minutes, cross posting my questions, abusing bots, being annoying, swearing, ban evasion, talking about potentially illegal activites, linking people to potentially illegal downloads
<ste7endale> sharing malicious code in a public channel, repeatedly changing nicks to bypass ignores individuals have set, discussing politics, discussing religion
<ste7endale> Did I cover it all rww?
<Flannel> ste7endale: That's quite the list.
<Flannel> ste7endale: Still around?
<ste7endale> Yes.
<Flannel> ste7endale: How do you think we should work this out?
<ste7endale> I honestly think I should be unbanned.
<Flannel> ste7endale: and why is that?
<ste7endale> Because re-reading the guidelines is tiring and I know I wouldn't make the same mistakes again.
<Flannel> ste7endale: So, you do understand the guidelines? and think you'll be able to not do any of those things in the future?
<ste7endale> I do.
<Flannel> Alright.  So, just as one easy thing to do, can you please pick just one nick, and stay on that nick for the foreseeable future?
<Flannel> (if ste7endale isn't the one you'd prefer, go ahead and switch to whatever it'll be now)
<ste7endale> Okay.
<Flannel> ste7endale: Alright.  So, just so we're both clear, this last ban was for a month.  If you end up getting into the same troubles in the future, it'll likely be an even longer ban.
<Flannel> ste7endale: Do you understand that?
<ste7endale> I do.
<Flannel> Alright.
<Flannel> ste7endale: Alright.  I believe I've successfully removed your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Please head there now and say something (to verify you can speak)
<elky> did my question get answered yet?
<valorie> rww: permission to PM?
<rww> valorie: I don't do PMs.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> just an amusing PM from our friend perfm
<ubottu> celexi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> Myrtti: did you get it?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> it might sniff my cloak though
<bazhang>  [darkpt] (~user@a89-155-51-159.cpe.netcabo.pt): the ##k spam inviter
<Myrtti> as they usually do
<bazhang> gives auto voice on join
<DJones> I didn't get it
<Myrtti> idletime is odd though
<Tm_T> got it
<bazhang> very similar topic and links etc
<Tm_T> [14:17] == darkpt invites you to join ##kubuntu
<ikonia> why does ##kubuntu exist
<Tm_T> ikonia: someone didn't like #kubuntu enough?
<Tm_T> nazis (some kind of rules) and all that jazz
<Tm_T> just a wild guess, no insight
<Pici> k1l: I removed the ban you had set for *!*@*.rev.poneytelecom.eu, looks like it was set to expire in june or so (6 months after being set), which seems like a long time for such a wide ban.  We can review if it causes problems.
<k1l_> NckSrv (~uuhimhere@jrc-52-52.tm.net.my)  known issue user, now in #ubuntu-arm
<genii> k1l_: Yep, I talked to them briefly in there before my lunch. Gone now
<k1l_> he is banned from #u for trolling with 2 clients and tried to stirr up drama in -touch and a jolla channel
<Guest85183> Can somebody set a ban on
<Guest85183> 19:11 [freenode]      nick  | darkpt
<Guest85183> 19:11 [freenode]      host  | ~user@a89-155-51-159.cpe.netcabo.pt
<Guest85183> While I sort my juped nick out
<Guest85183> Asking to join ##kubuntu
<Guest85183> 19:10 [freenode] darkpt invites you to ##kubuntu
<Pici> ?
<elky> i guess darkpt is recruiting in #freenode
<IdleOne> he has it set to +v on join
<Pici> I see that Tm_T kicked him from #ubuntu the other day for something like this..
<IdleOne> Sounds like a job for IRCC members!
<Pici> I wonder if anyone spoke to him
<elky> tm_t usually does, afaik
<Pici> yeah
<Pici> let me send them a message.. see where it goes.
<elky> darkpt isn't in #freenode so now i'm confused
<Pici> elky: why did you think they were?
<IdleOne> they are in #u u-server and #k
<elky> Pici: because we don't help with account problems
<IdleOne> least they share those with me
<elky> which i assume a juped nick is
<Pici> I don't think juped was used correctly
<bazhang> on join to #u spammer is darkpt
<Pici> Did you get a message?
<bazhang> yes
<IdleOne> I didn't
<IdleOne> but I believe bazhang
<elky> lemme check
<IdleOne> he has proven himself trustworthy over the last 9 years
<IdleOne> someone should make him an op
<IdleOne> :)
<Pici> I tried via webchat, nothing from there tiehr
<elky> nothing for me either
<Tm_T> it has delay
<elky> i still have nothing
<elky> maybe he stopped it when pici pm'd
<Tm_T> could be (:
<Pici> fwiw, I dind't get a response
<Tm_T> allright, good night
<Unit193> 15:42 -!- darkPT invites you to ##kubuntu
<Unit193> Was likely from #ubuntu-devel.
<genii> I haven't gotten any invites and that's one of the few #ubuntu channels I'm not in
<elky> yep it's on join to devel
<elky> 12:51 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-devel was synced in 0 secs ... 12:51 -!- darkPT invites you to ##kubuntu
<elky> Pici: Tm_T: ^
 * Pici sighs
<elky> IdleOne: how many in there?
<Unit193> I cycle'd #ubuntu and got one there too now.
<elky> heh, he invited me after pici removed him
<genii> Pici:  Ah, didn't know usewy was a recidivist
<Pici> genii: this is the second time. I'm not sure if they used the same nick earlier today.
<genii> OK
<elky> eyes on sta7ic
<genii> I think he's fine, if frustrated. ObrienDave poked him a bit there.
<elky> genii: look again, still sure? :P
<genii> All I see in backscroll is them talking to Trudko about cpu scaling and then to gueriLLaPunK before that
<elky> genii: look at what delinquentme said
<genii> Ah, OK, see it now
<elky> looks like he has a penchant for bullying, worth watching
<elky> anyway, i need to step away, have fun
<genii> I thought at first it was delinqentme talking to sta7ic instead of quoting a PM
<elky> genii: ah
<genii> k1l_: What the... their sources.list is a symlink? That sounds fishy
<k1l_> genii: yes, never heard of that
<genii> k1l_: Looks like there used to be a package called debian-helper-scripts circa Gutsy which used used this method
<genii> eg: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/en/man8/sources.8.html
<popey> wow, gusty...
<k1l_> he said its a 10.04. the sources.list i saw did heave a 8.04 cdrom header
<genii> Maybe their box was continuously upgraded since that release ( if they are not on something EOL) ... or else, some other dist
<genii> Very unusual either way
<k1l_> <Scorpionoidea> we are legion!      joins with that and its ip is redstation uk.
<hggdh> /
<elky> k1l_: could you respond to judget in some way so he doesn't keep  nagging for your attention?
<k1l_> elky: i am the whole time
<elky> i believe i'm being called a fdog
<genii> Wha.. ? < checks backscroll for the last 15-20 minutes )
<elky> in -ot
<elky> he was calling someone a moron for typos, i asked him to stop, he started being belligerent
<genii> Yes, I'm caught up now. Looks like miight be longterm problemmatic type.
<elky> indeed
<genii> Seemed to have the modus operandi in #u earlier that after delinquent called him out in public on the PM that he shut up and also continued to assist the user. I'm wondering if it's some initial belligerence to see who's in charge or who can be pushed around etc
<elky> well he moved to PM for delinquent because i already told him off for namecalling obriendave
<elky> "fat dave" iirc
<elky> bullies tend to not expect to be called out on private bullying, so that probably smarted
<genii> Heh
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-24
<Logan> somebody might want to do something about MrRobinhood5 in #ubuntu
<Logan> he keeps joining/quitting due to connection issues
<Logan> Flannel: cheers
<ubottu> neck called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> ok...
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-25
<rxp> can someone unban me from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> hey rxp
<ikonia> why did you get banned /
<ikonia> ?
<rxp> hey
<rxp> ubuntu i dont remember, was a long time ago. ubuntu-offtopic was they didnt like my nickname. i since changed it, but still cant join.
<ikonia> what was your old nickname ?
<rxp> nofuxtogive
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> can you try to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rxp> im in
<ikonia> ok - that seemed to work
<rxp> thanks
<ikonia> so I'll remove the ban from #ubuntu in a moment
<ikonia> the next time someone asks you to please do something either a.) do it b.) discuss it with them calmly - no "ban me than I don't care !! I won't do it!!" response c.) if you don't feel it's fair join #ubuntu-ops (this channel) and talk it through with the operator team
<ikonia> can you do that going forward please ?
<rxp> ok
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> I've removed the ban in #ubunt for you too
<rxp> thanks much
<ikonia> #ubuntu even
<rww> @mark #ubuntu hseg crossposting #ubuntu and #debian, told to stick to whichever one they actually use
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> brazilian political spam from Guest89621 (~NaN@189.102.207.251) has quit (Client Quit) in #k they may pop up elsewhere
<tallymarkd> i come in peace
<genii> That's good. the last visitor didn't.
<tallymarkd> who can help me (not k1l)
<genii> @btlogin
<ikonia> what's the issue ?
<rww> @btlogin
<ikonia> how can we help tallymarkd ?
<rww> ikonia: BT#66891, I think.
<tallymarkd> well i got a error trying to install something in the terminal
<ikonia> ahh there is a ban, ok, I'll leave that if you've found it, thanks
<rww> oh, it literally just happened. lol.
<tallymarkd> "unable to lock the adminstration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<rww> tallymarkd: #ubuntu has over a thousand people in it. We don't do "bump" and such in there, because the channel would be an unmanageable mess if people posted every minute asking about their question.
<rww> Similarly, we tend to have a low threshold for comments about us being nazis.
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tallymarkd> omg. i got everything talked about by k1l
<tallymarkd> i got it
<tallymarkd> no need to rehash
<tallymarkd> can we move on?
<rww> I wasn't aware. What did k1l end up saying?
<tallymarkd> it was a joke, lets move on
<tallymarkd> too much
<tallymarkd> ask him
<rww> k1l_: hi
<tallymarkd> he told me to come here
<rww> okays. while we're waiting for that, I'll do some more rehashing: the first amendment does not apply to people on private property controlling that property, it applies to your interaction with governments
<tallymarkd> omg im out of here
<rww> works for me. have a nice rest of your day.
<tallymarkd> do i need to stand on my soapbox to get thru to you people?
<tallymarkd> you are governing my computer therefore, yes, it applies
<rww> no, we're not.
<tallymarkd> technically yes
<rww> no.
<tallymarkd> if thats want makes you sleep at night
<genii> When you are in a foreign land you abide by their rules whatever those are. Same applies to IRC channels.
<tallymarkd> i just want my question answered
<tallymarkd> then ill leave
<rww> tallymarkd: well, it also happens to be the truth. #ubuntu is run by volunteers. You do not have a right to support, and we have a right to kick you out when you start abusing the channel.
<tallymarkd> i dont care
<tallymarkd> i really dont
<rww> Okay. Bye, then.
<tallymarkd> no. can you answer my question first?
<rww> Which one?
<rww> guess not.
<tallymarkd> i dont know what happened
<rww> oh, your support question? no, we don't do support questions here, and you don't have access to #ubuntu any more
<rww> try one of the various other ubuntu support resources.
<tallymarkd> and thats your fault
<tallymarkd> so you can help
<rww> no, it's your fault for acting up in #ubuntu and refusing to agree to our channel guidelines
<tallymarkd> or find me someone who will help
<tallymarkd> i didnt swear
<tallymarkd> wtf is not a swear
<tallymarkd> what the fudge? really are we two?
<tallymarkd> acronyms have no means to be swears
<rww> Righto, this is going nowhere. Go find somewhere else to get support, thanks.
<tallymarkd> you dont actually know what they stand for without context
<rww> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/ has a few options.
<tallymarkd> C you next tuesday then
<rww> heh
<rww> @mark tallymarkd
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (sta7ic is becoming disruptive, and is ignoring the channel topic and guidelines)
<hggdh> genii: an old saying from my tribe goes "when you enter a city, abide by its laws"
<genii> Yes, same concept :)
<k1l_> <bandsmell> I heard Microsoft was buying ubuntu.
<k1l_> all that just to get a working phone department? ;p
<elky> hggdh: where i grew up, everyone understood "when in rome..."
<rww> < bandsmell> | Daekdroom so a few liberals want all males neutered.
<rww> this sounds like one of our anonymous idiots we've had recentlyu
 * rww mutters something about #ubuntu-offtopic and +r
<IdleOne> prepare to mute in #u. He is getting in line for a removal from -ot
<rww> i'll handle -ot
<IdleOne> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-26
<bazhang> ne1 hr?
<bazhang> guize? bump^
<k1l> <cartwright> ban me from #ubuntu please
<k1l> erm, whats up with people request to be banned o_O
<k1l> actually i muted him after he demanded to be banned last year...
<bazhang> no idea what "portable mode" is
<k1l> some apps that run without installing.
<bazhang> bizarro
<ubottu> iDangerMouse called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> already handled fine by Drone` ^
<k1l> now i am curious what ascii art it was :)
<rww> goatse
<rww> or, hrm, maybe not
<rww> looked like it at first glance though
<bazhang> rorshach then
<rww> hehe
<Pricey> cmode +z ftw
<rww> would be nice if there were some way to flag a message in the protocol as "you wouldn't have seen this except you have cmode +z set"
<bazhang> hahaha
<rww> not that that would ever happen, but *shrug*
<rww> bots tend to get confused by +z
<bazhang> lubuntu still has an alternate? for 14.04?
<rww> yes.
<rww> and 14.10.
<holstein> there are the mini iso's as well..
<bazhang> not DE specific though are they
<holstein> nope, but, for example, ubuntustudio used to only have the "alternate" style, and now its just a "live" style installer.. but, if folks want what an alternate installer does, they can use a mini iso and add whatever *studio stuff..
<holstein> like, if someone wanted that functionality for a kubuntu install.. assuming there is no kubuntu alternate.. i havent checked
<Unit193> I can confirm bots get confused with +z, Drone` does too.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-27
<bazhang> using eclipse on gnome: why so slow???
<bazhang> nice call
<bazhang> I new quietirssi
<bazhang> and knew
<genii> What's with Pikish ?
<rww> yet another anonymous idiot
<rww> probably the same one as the last 10 times
<rww> when's the next IRC Team meeting?
<genii> Didn't see anything yet on mailing list. Likely whatever's on the fridge still
<rww> maybe i should just straw-poll -ot operators on +r in #ubuntu-offtopic and see what happens
<genii> +1 for me
<rww> (or ranked a) +r, b) +q $~a, c) further discussion)
<rww> yeah, I see a bunch of +1s, and a bunch of institutional inertia, hence me thinking of polling and then jfdi if there's consensus
<k1l_> what about muting unregistered and giving them a howto register when joining from the bot?
<k1l_> seeing user coming to #u complaining that $otherchannel is +r keeps me thinking ubuntu channels are the last ones not +r
<rww> i have no problem with muting and auto bot notice
<rww> probably would help the people who fail at autoidentify
<rww> (and join before identifying, then identify a couple of seconds later)
<ikonia> rww: +10
<ikonia> +r for offtopic
<IdleOne> +1 +r -ot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !(9V): The General is much smoother (thanks to modern-day textures)
<IdleOne> rejected!
<bazhang> <Nettles> help usb pet rock is not responding in ubuntu 10.04
<phunyguy> rww: +1 for option b.
<phunyguy> I agree with it being a bit easier for folks that are silly about autoidentifying. +r is more drastic but achieves the same thing.
<phunyguy> however there are still those turds out there that will join a channel just to be silly by PMing users, and /notifies, etc. If they can't join, they don't get the userlist.  But I think we should at least start with the +q $~a.
<elky> most of those people are quite capable of finding the opped users
<phunyguy> indeed.
<elky> potentially we could have a bot opped telling them to reg if they PM it. not sure i like that idea but it's an option
<phunyguy> but with +r you also get the benefit of forwarding to an unregged channel... so there's that.
<phunyguy> humph.
<phunyguy> I still lean on the side of +q.
<elky> amusingly, trolls will happily converse among themselves in unregged channels if they think it's sufficiently populated
<phunyguy> as in talk to themselves because they don't realize it is +m?
<IdleOne> themselves and each other
<elky> if the unregged channel isn't +m
<rww> #freenode-unreg being a good example
<phunyguy> ahh
<rww> problem then is all the legitimate users who aren't identified have to put up with them
<phunyguy> well they should probably identify
<phunyguy> :)
<rww> well yeah, but the instructions tend to get drowned out by aforementioned trolls ;P
<phunyguy> true
<phunyguy> well +m us a must for us I am sure.
<rww> I figure we'd just use #ubuntu-unregged, which already is, yeah
<phunyguy> right
<phunyguy> I change my answer.  +rf #ubuntu-unregged seems less troublesome.
<phunyguy> +1 for a.)
<IdleOne> too late, no backsies
<rww> the problem with +rf is users who autoidentify but do it in a broken/naive way that race conditions with joining channels
<rww> same problem with +r
<rww> +q $~a doesn't have that problem, but has other problems instead
<elky> i'd still prefer going soft first
<elky> which +q is
<rww> (I continue to /really/ wish we had a cmode for "only allow registered users from this banmask")
<rww> soft just tells them they can't talk, +r tells them why they can't join
<phunyguy> ^ yep
<elky> you'd think +j would allow something like that :(
<rww> and god knows users don't read chantopics
<phunyguy> that is why I say it seems less troublesome
<phunyguy> you get dumped into a channel with a ton of instructions all over the chat buffer
<elky> i guess
<rww> oh, and even if you do have SASL set up like you should, it breaks if freenode services die, and if you're not using one of the like two clients that can hardfail on SASL timeout, you join unidentified :\
<phunyguy> is ZNC one of those 2?
<elky> llol
<rww> weechat and something else, I forget the something else
<phunyguy> guess I just never had it happen
<rww> yeah, looks like znc has it, option's named RequireAuth
<IdleOne> phunyguy: no it isn't
<IdleOne> oh it is
<phunyguy> module?
<rww> sasl
 * IdleOne wonders if that is enabled on my znc
<rww> that was probably the other client I was thinking of, I remember it being something I didn't like
<phunyguy> ahh part of the sasl module
<rww> weechat only added it very recently
<phunyguy> found it
<phunyguy> was already enabled
<rww> hopefully it's default. it's the saner behavior imho
<rww> especially considering people seem to think cloaks hide IP addresses and such
<phunyguy> yeah if you know you want sasl, you also know that you don't want to join without it.
<rww> well, some people might consider "join unidentified" less annoying than "don't join at all"
<rww> main reason I don't is that I autojoin a bunch of +r or +iI channels, and tend to not notice i'm missing them for days, and not being connected at all is easier. plus services downtime tends to be short
<phunyguy> right
<phunyguy> I am still at work :(
<phunyguy> it's after 6 on a Friday.
<rww> SCCM?
<phunyguy> yes :(
<phunyguy> SCCM itself isn't bad, until someone screws it up
<phunyguy> the guy that replaced me after I moved to the server team did a number on it.
<phunyguy> basically rebuilding our entire deployment setup from scratch again.
<phunyguy> a driver package for one machine that he did was nearly 8 gigs.  How is that even possible?  There were like 7-8 copies of the same drivers that got imported for this one model.
<phunyguy> Just drivers!  No software, etc.
<elky> why are you doing this then if you got moved off to the server team? :P
<IdleOne> because someone needs to fix it
<elky> why not the person who broke it
<IdleOne> if they knew how not to break it there would not be a need to fix it
<phunyguy> ^
<phunyguy> IdleOne: you are 100% correct.
<phunyguy> Also, they are discussing giving it back to the server team (AKA me).  There had better be a raise involved.
<phunyguy> elky: the person that broke it was brought on as a temp.  Per my request, that person's contract was not renewed.
<phunyguy> (horribad)
<elky> aha
<phunyguy> so now here I sit on a Friday night at 7PM now.
<phunyguy> I said "now" twice.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-28
<bazhang> 3 times
<phunyguy> bazhang: lol.
<irc|NET> !opme
<irc|NET> one day im going to take over ubuntu channel
<phunyguy> not helping your case any.
<irc|NET> interesting.
<phunyguy> how can we help you today?
<irc|NET> phunyguy: dont leave your day job at wallmark
<phunyguy> If you are not willing to discuss what happened, please /part the channel to keep it clear for others.  Thank you.
<irc|NET> im here to get the ban lifted
<phunyguy> I am afraid it is not that easy.
<irc|NET> you ups are really experts at cleaning up channels
<irc|NET> ops
<phunyguy> 1.) I don't believe that you will keep it clean, or behave if I unban you.  2.) This is not a first time offense.
<phunyguy> (at this moment, in RE to #1)
<irc|NET> ?
<irc|NET> offense?
<phunyguy> I don't believe you will behave if I unban you at the moment.
<irc|NET> who the fuck do you think you are?
<phunyguy> you did say I banned you before, right?
<phunyguy> as well as IdleOne?
<irc|NET> lol
<phunyguy> care to retract your last statement?
<irc|NET> so you are here looking for information as how to keep me out
<irc|NET> thugh luck budie
<irc|NET> retarct?
<irc|NET> is this some police questioning thing?
<irc|NET> go fuck your self pig
<phunyguy> no, this is IRC, and reality.
<irc|NET> sure
<holstein> the guidelines are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines as far as language, etc..
<irc|NET> your reality
<irc|NET> not mine
<holstein> its just about keeping the channels "open" for users..
<irc|NET> lusers
<irc|NET> right
<irc|NET> sure thing boss
<phunyguy> irc|NET: you were banned for provoking, and then threatening the channel.
<irc|NET> lol
<phunyguy> There is nothing more to discuss.
<phunyguy> Please /part the channel.
<irc|NET> make me
<irc|NET> smart asshole
<phunyguy> no thank you.
<irc|NET> just giving me anpother reson to come back
<irc|NET> thank you for making me ban you
<irc|NET> you leave me no choice type of thing
<irc|NET> right
<irc|NET> you imbecils are high on power
<phunyguy> can't even spell the word :(
<irc|NET> you think this is the reall deal
<irc|NET> lol
<irc|NET> its the freaking speeling contest again
<irc|NET> what goes around comes around m8
<irc|NET> i know your kind well
<irc|NET> irc ops nothing but low life skumbags play the hacking game
 * phunyguy wanders off.
<irc|NET> go ruin someone else life prefrably yours
<Unit193> That MtIbtiex fella you have in #u just did a nice mass highlight spam on join.
<rww> sigh, MtIbtiex was trolling it up in #freenode earlier.
<Unit193> < rypervenche> MtIbtiex_: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to rant.
<ubottu> Peace- called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> MtIbtiex_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Kartagis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aladiah said: ubottu: oh installing is different on this machines ? I installed mine in normal way i think . .
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-29
<IdleOne> Some peoples children....
<bazhang> cluelessperson is a bit unpleasant
<IdleOne> they could have atleast thanked you for being nice enough to google for them
<bazhang> I felt the convo was straying far afield from the initial question, then asked them politely to go to the ot channel
<IdleOne> yup I saw
<bazhang> looks like he has managed to embroil most of the channel in his situation
<bazhang> <cluelessperson> SquRoFL, They should have been sued out of their minds for buying youtube, and forcing everyone to full accounts on another service.  That should be considered some sort of fraud.
<bazhang> yeah thats totally on topic
<bazhang> * SquRoFL (~mike@cpe-098-026-153-057.triad.res.rr.com) has left
<bazhang> complete nonsense as "support"
<ubottu> Plasmastar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-28
<popey> Myrtti: pretty sure LibreSponge is our friend from Isle Of Man who has been kicked from various places but I don't recall the nicks under which he's been kicked/banned because he changes it so often
<Myrtti> well, if he's banned by ip then that should be enough.
<Myrtti> and if not, then his behavioural patterns will reveal him soon enough
<Myrtti> I just spent two hours trying to help him and got very frustrated in the process
<popey> he used to come in -uk some time ago and paste a link and then leave
<popey> he'd used to paste links with **** **** all over them to highlight hem
<popey> *them
<popey> still does the hit-and-run dropping a link now
<ikonia> if he still does it, why is he in the channel /
<Myrtti> *shakes head* well, hopefully he'll figure out how to identify to the account. Then he can be banned with both ip and cloak
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> and/or account
<popey> ikonia: I dunno what rule is being broken tbh
<popey> mostly the links are related to ubuntu - not spam - not referal links etc
<ikonia> just thought the common sense approach, a guy keeps coming in and doing hit and run spam out of context
<popey> often obscured by reddit url shortener though
<popey> not spam
<ikonia> thats not helpful to anyone
<Myrtti> yeah, if it's not breaking the rules other than being annoying...
<Myrtti> it's a judgement call
<ikonia> isn't that the common sense stuff though, it's not really helping anyone - it is just spam
<popey> exactly, it's annoying (to me) but I dunno how annoying it is to other
<popey> +s
<ikonia> asking him to stop doing it seems a logical step
<ikonia> popey: is it hit and run, or does he stay to discuss the links ?
<ikonia> (I've never seen him before to be honest)
<popey> I'm sure you have ikonia
<ikonia> oh really ?
<popey> he's been around years, but changes nick all the time
<ikonia> he doesn't spring to mind
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> anyway I need to get going, spent enough of my morning on IRC as is
<popey> o/
<bazhang> enough and irc, words that dont often collide
<Myrtti> Yeah who would've known I can actually get a life out of irc
<bazhang> I never doubted for an instant
<Yehai> bazhang: 草泥马
<Yehai> 你他妈逼跟狗艹出来的你
<Yehai> Pici: 你他妈也是个同性恋，不是爷们
<ikonia> hello Yehai
<ikonia> bye Yehai
<popey> k1l_: duno on ubuntuforums.de is studio_ here right?
<k1l_> popey: yep
<popey> k
<k1l_> and i bet its the guest user in -touch
<popey> agreed
<teward> it looks like we have two accounts spamming in #ubuntu and silenced/unsilenced by the Drone bot.  estacion_13 and estacion_14 - are they able to be banned?
<teward> Pici: thanks :)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-29
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> !boot =~ s/- To add.*rc.d -/-/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<k1l_> Yehai: icesword anything we can do for you? or is it just your typical insults and trolling?
<k1l_> <k1l_> Yehai: icesword anything we can do for you? or is it just your typical insults and trolling?
<Yehai> ?
<ikonia> what do you want icesword
<bazhang> please exit here Yehai
<ikonia> sorry - I just can't be bothered with this fake nonsense with him
<bazhang> does the new friendly staff policy mean no more klines ever
<bazhang> he's all over the network with that nastiness
<ikonia> he was klined 2 times yesterday
<ikonia> (or the day before can't remember which one)
<ikonia> the day he randomly started sending me sexual treats, he got klined 2 times
<bazhang> its very inconsistent
<ikonia> they can't really do much to be fair
<bazhang> like the socalled developer who takes over the main help channels for days at a time
<ikonia> no idea what that is
<bazhang> like the freenude cloaks
<ikonia> I thought that had all stopped
<dax> !no, flavors is <reply> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Pici> What was missing?
<dax> !search mate
<ubottu> Found: flavors, hacker, kickstart, xmir, hud*, clone, 42, installing, ubuntutweak, prevu* and 4 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=mate
<dax> grr, i was told !mate was a thing
<dax> Pici: mate, kylin
<dax> !mate is <reply> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<teward> can someone hop into -server and keep an eye on younder?  They seem to be 'random' and not really paying attention to what's needed or being asked, and are drifting offtopic - my patience for this is limited today due to lack of sleep, so someone keeping an eye out would help a little
<IdleOne> Maybe you should go sleep :)
<teward> IdleOne: yes, I should.
<teward> problem: exams.
<teward> :P
<teward> Pici: thanks for hopping in :)
<IdleOne> You do know that you are allowed to catalyze
<teward> IdleOne: yes, I do, but again, lack of sleep reduces my ability to do so :/
<IdleOne> +o is not required to be a good channel user
<teward> indeed :)
<teward> thanks to you both :)
<IdleOne> or even an good op
<IdleOne> looks like younder is going to be an issue
<popey> was in #ubuntu earlier
<Pici> is in #ubuntu now
<popey> yeah, I meant was being annoying earlier
<Unit193> Pici: FWIW, .19 just hit xenial, fixes a couple regressions.
<Pici> Unit193: irssi?
<Unit193> Yes, sorry.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-30
<dax> Pici: 02:19 < lotuspsychje> dax: http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts results in blank page from !hotkeys
<dax> is that a you thing
<Unit193> dax: I'd say that page is dead, /xx works.
<ubottu> In ubottu, j2bv16 said: this is a pm
<Unit193> No crap.
<dax> Unit193: this is a pm
<Unit193> LIES!
<dax> Unit193: it is though :(
<Unit193> My irssi is messed up. :(
<Pici> dax: the credentials for that thing are in ops-team's topic.
<dax> i logged in and it said "YOURLS version 1.7.1 is available. Please update!" lol
<Pici> :[
<dax> !shortcuts =~ s,ubottu.com.*$,www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<dax> !shortcuts =~ s,ubottu.com.*$,www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<dax> yays
<Pici> (upgraded to 1.7.1 btw)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-31
<phunyguy> @btlogin
<Jordan_U> We really are going to need to write a policy on support for Ubuntu on Windows in #ubuntu at some point.
<dax> e.g. when it comes out
<dax> until then, #ubuntu-{offtopic,discuss}
<dax> !ubuwin is <reply> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality has not yet been released. For general discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-discuss.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !ubuwin =~ s/general //
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !win10 is <alias> ubuwin
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<Unit193> Might actually want to talk with ##windows people, find out what's going on with them.
<dax> i'm just glad the idea of forwarding people talking about it over there didn't catch on
<dax> i don't imagine they'd appreciate that
<dax> but yeah, that's a good idea
<Myrtti> why do I even bother
<k1l> Voyage: hi
<Voyage> k1l,  HI
<k1l> Voyage: what brings you here?
<Voyage> auto join.. maybe
<Voyage> parting
<k1l> ok, so i guess he doesnt want to resolve the bans
<k1l> @mark Voyage seems to have no interest in ban resolving.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> for the record it's not auto join
<ikonia> he often tries to join ubuntu channels unclocked to get around the ban,
<ikonia> hello mcphail
<mcphail> Hi - would anyone be kind enough to pop in to #ubuntu and have a look at hary_potter? Ta!
<ikonia> sure thing
<mcphail> sorry - hary_poter
<mcphail> ikonia: cheers
<k1l> <Gegsite> hmm anyone else got spam from _krazy_girl ... (write it right)
<k1l> assuming he means: [_crazy_girl] (~crazy@189.84.244.177): crazygirl
<Myrtti> if there's more reports on that, please poke on #freenode
<k1l_> i dont trust google, but the browser is so fast.   well we cant help on that.
<bet0x> ?
<bet0x> Why you muted me?
<bet0x> k1l_, ?
<k1l_> !guidelines | bet0x
<ubottu> bet0x: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> please read them first
<bet0x> Please
<bet0x> don't shit on me
<bet0x> i didn't do anything wrong
<bet0x> You are overreacting to a serious matter
<bet0x> So remove the ban
<bet0x> and we are done.
<k1l_> ok, come back when you really want to solve that issue. this way i will just make it a ban
<bet0x> You ban me for what?
<bet0x> Because i told
<bet0x> that Linux on Windows is wrong?
<bet0x> Thats why
<k1l_> if you would have read the guidelines even once, you should not have to ask why i muted you.
<bet0x> You can put the channel in your ass boy! i will keep saying the same shit
<bet0x> Linux on Windows is an insult
<bet0x> for those who develop on kernel
<bet0x> you7 are no porting Linux
<bet0x> Also fuck you again
<bet0x> i'm acting as an adult
<bet0x> this is the way i speak
<valorie> delightful lil troll there
<valorie> sheesh
<k1l_> yep.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-01
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (hobbily)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-02
<dax> !no, neon is <reply> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, neon is <reply> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> saw the user edition packages for it started building today, good chance i'll be switching from stretch+KDE to them
<popey> phanes_ seems to just want to sit and snark rather than actually fix his issue
<hggdh> popey: known troll
<phanes_> hello
<phanes_> why was i just banned in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> hello phanes_
<ikonia> for refusing to drop a topic when asked multiple times
<phanes_> you said it was offtopic-- it was not, and you are misinforming users
<ikonia> so I forwarded you to this channel
<phanes_> the topic is not adhoc defined by you
<phanes_> if it is please correct me
<ikonia> the topic is set in the /topic command
<phanes_> correct
<phanes_> can you point out where it says that's offtopic?
<ikonia> (as in output)
<ikonia> and in the IRC wiki pages, although they could do with a tidy up
<phanes_> because i checked the topic
<phanes_> and i checked the irc wiki
<phanes_> and none of that says its offtopic
<phanes_> particularly as you were discussing it in the context of providing support for #ubuntu
<ikonia> phanes_: common sense, getting into a debate about safe compiling of kernels for a user who has zero idea about what the problem is, let alone how to fix it, is offtopic
<ikonia> and not going to help anyone
<phanes_> so in this case you have redefined the topic and are enforcing that redefinition with a ban
<ikonia> which is why I said I'd be happy to discuss it in an offtopic channel, but not divert the channel from what he was working on
<ikonia> no, I'm applying common sense
<phanes_> thats a buzzword that doesn't actually mean anything
<phanes_> you're using it to bend the rules
<phanes_> please link me to where it says that it is offtopic
<phanes_> because i just cant find it in the links in the topic
<phanes_> you could always lift the ban and enforce the channel rules like you were brought here to do?
<ikonia> it's not a buzz word at all
<phanes_> and then we can talk about why you're wrong about this kernel thing
<ikonia> a user who is struggling to even describe a problem should not be looking at kernel compiliation for no reason
<ikonia> and discussing that in a busy channel infront of the user is not really going to help him is it
<phanes_> is that offtopic?
<phanes_> no
<ikonia> hence why I offered to do this offtopic
<phanes_> it is not offtopic though you just wanted to move it there
<phanes_> and then you lied and called it offtopic
<ikonia> I think I'll leave it here
<ikonia> you seem to want to argue rather than add value
<phanes_> no i want you to follow your own rules
<ikonia> talk to one of the other ops - or part the channel
<phanes_> and lift my ban
<phanes_> this is ego
<phanes_> i told you that you were wrong and misinforming users (and you are) and you banned me for it
<phanes_> and you dont even know why compiling a kernel is dangerous, you're just saying that
<ikonia> phanes_: ok - lets talk about how wrong I am
<ikonia> are all kernels backward compatible with all underlying software components, eg: libc and compilers (for example)
<phanes_> so, to start out, let's get it out -- i do this for a living
<ikonia> are they all compatible ?
<phanes_> in major release versions yes, for the most part -- if you cross major releases you might run into issues, but going from like 4.1.x to 4.3.x isn't going to be a huge issue and as long as you are compiling target and source in the same environment you'll be fine
<ikonia> phanes_: are they all compatible ?
<ikonia> yes or no
<phanes_> i gave you your answer, and you're talking to someone who gets paid to do just this and probably knows more about it than you do, so you may want to adjust your tone unless you have any, any, any justification for saying what youre saying prior to lifting my ban and then un-misinforming that user
<ikonia> are they all compatible, yes or no
<phanes_> you can compile almost any kernel with a modern libc and compiler, if you're doing legacy environment work then you want to be more careful -- in the context of a modern distro the answer is no, in the context of a legacy environment the answer is yes
<ikonia> are they all compatible, yes/no
<ikonia> then lets go a step deeper
<phanes_> i have answered your question
<phanes_> thoroughly
<ikonia> do they all work with all binary blob firmware components
<ikonia> such as the network card you can't get working
<ikonia> or the video card he can't get working
<ikonia> is there a range of compatability there ?
<ikonia> or is that open for all
<phanes_> no but you'd run into that with precompiled kernels -- and you would with libc/gcc as well, your issue is not an issue specific to compilation of a kernel
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> as ubuntu ships supported compatible components
<ikonia> so the answer is "yes, there is a risk of incompatbilitu"
<phanes_> if that were true neither he or i would be in that channel
<phanes_> and i suspect you know this
<ikonia> now - what about the risk to the ubuntu package manager packages and dependencies
<ikonia> he doesn't know
<ikonia> thats why he's asking
<ikonia> he can't even describe his own problem, let alone compile a kernel
<phanes_> wait.  he doesn't know that your issue is also applicable to precompiled kernels so that's why he's asking?  you should read what im saying more closely
<ikonia> no, you should pay attention
<ikonia> he has no idea what his problem is
<ikonia> or what a solution is
<phanes_> ok but that's not offtopic, and you should tell him not to compile a kernel, not misinform the whole channel and pretend its offtopic
<ikonia> as I've just said - there are risks
<ikonia> such as the ones I've mentioned, the package manager, the dependencies the support implications
<phanes_> it wont break the package manager or dependencies
<phanes_> it wont break support either
<ikonia> it will as #ubuntu doesn't support custom kernels
<ikonia> and it will put risk on the package manager
<phanes_> there is no issue youve described not also applicable to distro-provided precompiled kernels
<phanes_> what risk?
<ikonia> espeically on the update-grub side of the install
<phanes_> i suspect someone told you this and you dont know why
<ikonia> and there isn't the risk as the distro packages provide compatability with each other
<ikonia> I think you need to stop saying that
<ikonia> and to be honest - I'm going to stop discussing this with you
<ikonia> I've tried to explain in reasonable detail
<ikonia> I tried multiple times to stop you in the channel before you want this route
<phanes_> ah, so when someone notices that youre making things up, they get banned and lied to
<ikonia> so I'll leave it there
<ikonia> not making anything up - this is a logged channel so you can see what I've said and why
<ikonia> and I'm pretty confident it stands up
<phanes_> can we please get intervention from another operator?  this guy does not need to be in there
<ikonia> I think thats a wise move, one of the other operators can assist you
<ikonia> good evening
<phanes_> he is misinforming users and banning people when they point it out
<IdleOne> phanes_: You expect ikonia to take what you say for granted, that you know what you are talking about. The same respect should be given to ikonia. The ban stays.
<IdleOne> Please part the channel now.
<phanes_> what are you talking about i just explained that every issue he described is applicable to precompiled kernels
<phanes_> i am fucking ceh and rhce certified i know wtf im talking about, there is no abi or dependency breakage from compiling a kernel
<phanes_> in fact you get MORE breakage concerns from package-provided kernels because youre guessing at what libc version and gcc version was used to compile
<phanes_> this is widely known and documented
<phanes_> now, sorry for the expletives, but its extremely frustrating to have someoen correct you with known bad information and treat you like this
<phanes_> please lift the ban or i will blatantly evade
<phanes_> i have done nothing wrong but point out that he was misinforming users
<phanes_> in a self-compiled kernel there can be no libc or gcc mismatch because you are literally using the system versions to do it
<phanes_> in a precompiled kernel you're hoping they used your same versions.  this is entry-level linux
<phanes_> it was also ontopic, which is what the ban was for
<phanes_> now please, all of you, follow your own channel policies
<phanes_> lift the ban
<phanes_> read up on the kernel
<phanes_> i really dont want to have to waste a vps just to access one channel just because your op can't follow the rules
<phanes_> or do the ops not have to?
<IdleOne> The ban is not going to be lifted anytime soon. Please part this channel.
<phanes_> i have purchased a vPS for the purpose of evading the ban.  im already back in
<phanes_> pleased educate yourselves on proper system administration
<phanes_> this was stupid
<phanes_> and you guys should be ashamed of yourselves for treating your seniors like this
<phanes_> and i am obviously a senior
<phanes_> also, congratulations, this log is getting published
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<valorie> yowza
<bazhang> <phanes_> i got banned in #ubuntu trying to find out so please go gentle
<bazhang> from #x
<k1l_> oh not that troll
<IdleOne> As long as he is not a problem we should let him be
<bazhang> yea
<k1l_> i really dont like that "as long as he is not beeing a real pain in this channel it doesnt matter that he is insulting, threatening and plain just demotivating users and ops in other channels" policy.
<k1l_> i really dont think that is CoC compliant
<valorie> IF he is not a problem, k1l_
<ikonia> the basic routing issue he has should be a doddle for an RHCE
<Unit193> k1l_: "Don't fix what's not broken", tends to mean the line is quite tight on him, but if he doesn't do anything bad no point banning.
<valorie> if he started any crap in #kubuntu I would mute him as soon as I noticed
<valorie> that said, if he was polite and helpful, I would just let him be
<hggdh> I wondered how it would take for him to go back to standard behaviour
<ikonia> so it would appear he's still ranting on about this in other channels
<ikonia> and doesn't understand basic networking such as the link-local address range and fall back
<ikonia> I suspect pretty much everything he's saying is bluff
<popey> i gave up when he couldn't do simple things like pastebin things
<dax> which other channels?
<ikonia> for someone as skilled, certified and experienced as he claims, he's lacking the basics in every department
<ikonia> ##networking
<dax> b/c i would not call his messages in #xubuntu ranting personally
<dax> ah
<ikonia> everytime someone asks a question he doesn't know the answer to, he blames ubuntu, the operators and the fact that I don't know how to compile a kernel
<ikonia> despte the fact that I've never spoken
<ikonia> so it would appear he's trying to provoke for sport
<ikonia> and hide his lack of knowledge
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-03
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest6946)
<Flannel> Approximately 24h until IRCC voting ends. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2016-March/001844.html
<valorie> oops, thanks for the reminder, Flannel
<Flannel> valorie: That's what reminders are for :)
<Phanes> hello.  please remove the ban on my user
<k1l> Phanes: hi, since i will not remove any bans set on you and there was just another incident with your behaviour i doubt any other op will do now. so you might want to file an appeal to the ircc deciding about your bans.
<k1l> !appeal | Phanes
<ubottu> Phanes: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Phanes> im not appealing the ban
<Phanes> i agree with it
<Phanes> im asking for it to be lifted
<Phanes> however i did have an issue just last night where i was banned for offtopic discussion that was not actually offtopic and called out an operator for misinforming your users (you are welcome)
<Phanes> One of your ops is telling your channel that compiling a kernel from source will break the stability of your system due to libc and gcc version mismatching.  I have corrected him on this but the ban is still in place.
<Phanes> however if it is your contention that lifetime bans are appropriate for anything like what the original ban in place was for or the ban last night, I can save some time and just join through a different bouncer proxy.  Look, I'll follow your rules, but they have to be reasonably manageable, you can't manage this process like a DMV.
<Phanes> And I say that with loose appeal to process because apparently your operators can decide what's ontopic or not despite it being clearly listed as a topic in the channel guidelines you yourselves posted.
<Phanes> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Phanes> ok, proxy it is.  sorry that you would not be reasonable.
<k1l> That attitude is just astonishing. He really thinks he is helping with trolling, making drama and threatening users and ops.
<dax> my favorite part of it is that he says he's going to use proxies and evade. okay. two possibilities there. either he evades and acts fine and doesn't get banned, or he evades and gets banned again because changing your IP address doesn't change your behavior
<dax> i'm not sure why he thinks we'd much care either way
<valorie> Flannel: I just emailed you
<dax> takes people longer to evade than it does for us to set a second ban :\
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-27
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> i set +r again due to the spambots
<genii> k1l_: Yeah, I see one of the redirected ones in -unregged plugging some site
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu nemesys usern known as nemesys or nemecy or nemeci or kswapd0 trying to troll again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-28
<bazhang> 4/13 is the release date?
<k1l> yep
<bazhang> ok
<k1l> <nemesys> check this
<k1l> last times it was "install arch" or "install fedora"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, TheOneMenzie said: !sugar is <reply> The Sugar Learning Platform is an initiative stemming from the One Laptop per Child project. It uses "activities" designed for children to learn and collaborate with others. Since early 2016, the project shifted to Ubuntu as its main development platform. The base environment is installable with [ sudo apt install sucrose ]. Activ
<TheOneMenzie> Welp, if this is added, just snip off the "Activ" part.
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> oh it's you on another nick
<TheOneMenzie> Yeah
<TheOneMenzie> Menzador is my phone, sorry :)
<elky> !caps
<elky> !unforget caps
<ubottu> Factoid 'shout' does not exist
 * elky tilts head
<elky> wat
<elky> ask someone who understands ubottu lol
<Menzador> !unforget shout
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Menzador said: !unforget shout
<Menzador> Please let !shout not be an alias train :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, Menzador said: !sugar is <reply> The Sugar Learning Platform is designed for use by children for a collaborative learning experience. To install, [ sudo apt install sucrose ]. See http://wiki.sugarlabs.org for more information.
<Menzador> (re: log) Still working on this one, apologies for the spam
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-30
<hggdh> quieted cardamon on #u, white noise
<hggdh> more correctly,symbols noise
<hggdh> and... banned Cardamn
<hggdh> @comment 75928 white noise, quieted; came back offensive, banned
<ubottu> Comment added.
<popey> hggdh: did you really mean to send that mail "IRC Council voting, list of candidates" to the public community list? Should it not have gone to the CC?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu niggard pm'd racist, homophobic abuse to me when I refused to allow him to swear or replace swearwords with other words that mean the same thing - could not grasp "polite conversation" concept
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I told abaddon to /msg the bot and he PMed me
<ikonia> @mark #ubutnu fukwad - niggard back with new nick and no cloak
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu fukwad - niggard back with new nick and no cloak
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> popey: Pretty sure he CC'd to the wrong list, I didn't get it.
<k1l> ikonia: the happenings with niggard dont surprise me
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> but gave him a chance
<ikonia> can't do more than that really
<hggdh> popey: argh! you are right...
<hggdh> popey: there no problem, though, given all candidates are public knowledge
<hggdh> Unit193: now you should have a copy
<Unit193> Heh, yep.  Thanks. :)
<popey> hggdh: ok
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, DarkPsydeLord said: ubottu: taco is 🌮
<ubottu> In ubottu, CodeMouse92__ said: taco is 🌮
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-31
<elky> nice http://explainshell.com/
<Pici> neat
<hggdh> but why echo$(`basename $file`)? why not just file=$(basename $file)?
<krytarik> Cause they can't code! >_>
<krytarik> Maybe they should update their manpage source to something newer than Precise though.
<Unit193> So, trusty?
<krytarik> Anything really!
<krytarik> https://github.com/idank/explainshell/issues/65
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-01
<bazhang> the emacs project has folded!
<chu> what :o
<chu> Nothing on emacs-devel I can see....
<Unit193> Just the editor portion, the OS is safe.
<chu> Ahahaha
<chu> Ouch :'(
<ubottu> acheronuk called the ops in #kubuntu-devel (chatter29)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-26
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (superh)
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !isitoutyet is Not yet!
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-27
<fundies> can anyone tell me how I get backportpakage check universe?
<Unit193> fundies: Hello, this is the Ubuntu operators channel, were you by chance forwarded here when trying to join another channel?
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (fundies , asked and received an answer, is not willing to accept)
<ikonia> hello fundies ?
<fundies> hello
<ikonia> fundies: hi there, you're in #ubuntu-ops, do you need something from the operator team ?
<fundies> nope
<fundies> not sure how I got here
<ikonia> are you forwarded from another channel ?
<fundies> i dont know
<ikonia> ahhh I see you've been banned from the #xubuntu channel and forwarded to this one
<ikonia> if appears you where pestering the channel as ubuntu didn't fix your bug in less than 24 hours
<fundies> when like 3 years ago?
<ikonia> yeah, looks like 2016
<ikonia> although you then got banned again in 2017
<ikonia> but not sure why the forward is taking over the ban
<ikonia> I see, it looks like the ban may have been added as part of a netsplit sync from other servers
<ikonia> fundies: I'm pretty sure we can sort this out,
<ikonia> I assume a year has gone by you're more comfortable with how to interact on IRC ?
<ikonia> (in the ubuntu channels)
<ikonia> you're aware of our guidelines
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> that stuff /
<fundies> ikonia, don't worry about it
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> do you want me to remove the ban forward in xubuntu ?
<fundies> you don't need to
<fundies> I don't even use ubuntu
<ikonia> then why are you asking how to get ubuntu packages ported /
<ikonia> that doesn't make sense if you don't need it
<ikonia> but "ok"
<ikonia> if you dont need anything, sorry for taking up your team, please /part this channel
<fundies> because travis-ci uses ubuntu
<fundies> bye
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-28
<wyoung> Hi, I hope there are some ops on here now.
<wyoung> ikonia: .o/
<hggdh> wyoung: hello
<wyoung> hggdh: sorry however no one in here is ever on, except at crazy times in the morning.
<wyoung> Any way, BBL, I don't wish to idle here
<ikonia> I'm here
<ikonia> what's up ?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-29
<dax> ubottu: no, isitout is <reply> Not yet!
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> ubottu: unregged =~ s^https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify^https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl^
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !unregged
<ubottu> If you are sent to #ubuntu-unregged even though you are registered (if you aren't, see !register), it may be because your client tries to /join #ubuntu very quickly after you !identify or because you don't identify at all. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl for some tips on fixing this.
<dax> ubottu: no, umode is <reply> There are many different channel and user modes on freenode (see !freenode). For a list, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/usermodes and https://freenode.net/kb/answer/channelmodes
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !channels =~ s^http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and ^^
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<dax> !irc =~ s^http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist^!alis^
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<dax> wait why is that not an alias
<dax> !-irc
<ubottu> irc aliases: irc-clients, irc clients - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:06:51 - last edited by dax on 2018-03-29 20:00:08
<dax> !-channels
<ubottu> channels has no aliases - added by bimberi on 2006-06-23 03:49:19 - last edited by dax on 2018-03-29 19:59:28
<dax> !no, channels is <alias> irc
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !forget mibbit
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> k, i think that's everything that links to freenode.net updated. surprised we hadn't done that before now
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (homoerectis)
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (homoerectis)
<Flannel> I guess calling ops is easier than paying attention.
<bazhang> two for the price of one!
<Unit193> Pretty sure they think that's a "Ban this guy" button.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-30
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mr_Cyclops said: Ok, what is your name?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-31
<Ender948> Hi
<Ender948> hi
<dax> ^ I went back through logs, those are all the Ender948 addresses I see
<dax> dude keeps joining random -ops channels and either calling ops or saying hi repeatedly, so he's clearly not dropping by here for any useful reason
<dax> (and he's used other nicks, hence me not just banning that)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-25
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (emachines destevezb emachines_)
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth said: !poll is Please don't ask 'poll' questions like "Anyone here using X"? Ask your actual question, or visit #ubuntu-discuss for chat. See also !ask.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-27
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth said: !gpt is GPT is a partition table format. It is required to boot EFI. See also !efi.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-28
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (misspwn_27 gernot26)
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth said: !trusty is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Support ends April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrades
<hggdh> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<hggdh> !no trusty is <reply> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Support ends April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-29
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (jamila kaoutar returning clone chatters)
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (khronosschoty)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-30
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (lucas flood abuse)
<tomreyn> anyone around? see #ubuntu, thanks.
<CarlFK> looking - ipv6 IP.. neat.
<tomreyn> he's a regular... spammer
<tomreyn> thanks Carl
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-23
<pragmaticenigma> genii, can you please help again with Alligator?
<Flannel> pragmaticenigma: He's being watched.
<Flannel> pragmaticenigma: assuming you're talking about #ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> yes Flannel ... sorry I didn't recognize you as an op :-)
<Flannel> pragmaticenigma: no worries
<pragmaticenigma> take care
<pragmaticenigma> Flannel, genii ... either of you still here? Alligator is back at it
<Flannel> Yep
<pragmaticenigma> cheers
<ezri> @comment 79827 back on the OT rambling after being told repeatedly to stop yesterday, 1d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79827 will be removed after 1 day.
<ezri> just got told he was talked to (again) while i was offline, so
<ezri> @duration 79827 7d
<ubottu> 79827 will be removed after 1 week.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-24
<oerheks> hi, can someone take care of multi try login of paraxial, please, in #u
<hggdh> done
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-25
<oerheks> some spammer in #u ..
 * dax takes a look
<dax> hmph, almost making me want to ask for Sigyn back
<dax> anyway, gonna leave it at that, hopefully they get the point
<oerheks> thanks, i am fine with that
<oerheks> a proper warning is ubuntu
<oerheks> dax, what is the channel for questions about membership and failing " oerheks@ubuntu.nl " ?
<dax> oerheks: I don't understand the question, can you rephrase?
<oerheks> if i have a problem with my account, i was send to a dedicated channel, now i noticed oerheks@ubuntu.com does not work anymore?
<dax> oh, ubuntu.com not .nl
<oerheks> oh, lets check
<oerheks> oops, mistake from my side, thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-26
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (Nyle trolls again)
<oerheks> this dude has been warned before, and is abusing volunteers in many channels.
<pragmaticenigma> good morning ops... Nyle is on a rampage... they were just banned in ##linux ... and have now begun to troll #ubuntu
<oerheks> i suggest a serious ban.
<oerheks> popey, ?
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: are you able to help us out?
<oerheks> h00k, can i silence Nyle?
<h00k> oerheks: sure
<h00k> no idea what is going on
<oerheks> he is abusing volunteers, and rambling in #u and now in offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> h00k: Nyle was removed from ##linux... choose to carry their drama into #ubuntu, and we successfully got them to move to #ubuntu-offtopic where they are continuing to ignore the community guidelines
<oerheks> hmm seems i cannot grab ops..
<pragmaticenigma> maybe best you don't do that in offtpoic... he'll just rampage again in #u
<h00k> and then we'll take care of it if that happens
<h00k> pragmaticenigma: thanks for coming in, I'll try to keep an eye on it
<teward> this is what, day three of this?
<teward> oops lag nevermind
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-27
<h00k> I killed the topic in #u-o
<h00k> anyone have a backup?
<h00k> fixed 'er right up
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (pulamea lovetruth offtopic/eol)
<ubottu> pulamea called the ops in #ubuntu (tasuki)
